# Nintendo Direct (Wii U & 3DS games)



## Imperial Impact (Sep 30, 2013)

http://press-start.com.au/2013/09/30/nintendo-direct-to-take-place-tomorrow/

http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct/archive/09-18-2013/


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 30, 2013)

All I saw was Wii Fit U and Wii Sports Club and I was done...


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 30, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> All I saw was Wii Fit U and Wii Sports Club and I was done...



So what? A lot of people would buy it.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 30, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> All I saw was Wii Fit U and Wii Sports Club and I was done...


That was last week's Direct.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 30, 2013)

I hope this week's is good.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 30, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> All I saw was Wii Fit U and Wii Sports Club and I was done...


*American time is Tuesday at 7am PDT.*


----------



## SirRob (Sep 30, 2013)

So who wants to bet another mod will link this back to the old thread


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 30, 2013)

SirRob said:


> So who wants to bet another mod will link this back to the old thread



If you guys want to do 1 sentence shit posting, we can shut it down and infract instead. So add to it not further make it a cesspool.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm most looking forward to whatever they have to say about Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze. I've been waiting for what feels like forever for it!

Best of all, Dixie Kong is finally a playable character again, but I heard rumor there might be a fourth playable character added. I can't quite imagine who it could be.

Also, still looking forward to Super Mario 3D World. Something tells me it might be a system seller.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 30, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> If you guys want to do 1 sentence shit posting, we can shut it down and infract instead. So add to it not further make it a cesspool.


Does this mean I can make as many Nintendo threads as I want now? I mean, just for clarification. I can't follow these rules of the week very well.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 30, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Does this mean I can make as many Nintendo threads as I want now? I mean, just for clarification. I can't follow these rules of the week very well.



Wow Rob, who pissed in your cheerios today?

Not if they're all similar topics. The whole reason TF's got combined was that they're pretty much the same topic (article of the week -the WiiU's/Nintendo's success/failure) just different articles no discussion. If you guys want to continue with one sentences where it's just spam - then that can go into into one megathread we can just combine them.

You guys want a Zelda thread, or talking about the Wiimote and its capabilities as separate topics yeah no problem. The thing is just always posting 1 sentence articles with little content is going to be scrutinized more - Imperial has already been warned in thread not to do it every post and actually discuss. If he does one thread that's fine, but if he's doing what TF did, then NO.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 30, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Wow Rob, who pissed in your cheerios today?
> 
> Not if they're all similar topics. The whole reason TF's got combined was that they're pretty much the same topic (article of the week -the WiiU's/Nintendo's success/failure) just different articles no discussion. If you guys want to continue with one sentences where it's just spam - then that can go into into one megathread we can just combine them.
> 
> You guys want a Zelda thread, or talking about the Wiimote and its capabilities as separate topics yeah no problem. The thing is just always posting 1 sentence articles with little content is going to be scrutinized more - Imperial has already been warned in thread not to do it every post and actually discuss. If he does one thread that's fine, but if he's doing what TF did, then NO.


But this is the exact same kind of topic as the thread the moderators isolated this from. In fact it's more relevant to that thread than the general Nintendo discussion that's been going on. Plus, this thread also only has urls for an opening post-- and it's worse than Robot's because there's not even any content in those links as of right now.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 30, 2013)

SirRob said:


> But this is the exact same kind of topic as the thread the moderators isolated this from. In fact it's more relevant to that thread than the general Nintendo discussion that's been going on. Plus, this thread also only has urls for an opening post-- and it's worse than Robot's because there's not even any content in those links as of right now.



If it's so bad, why didn't you report it instead of shitposting? One topic is fine, but when you keep doing it, as I said before - no. Plus iirc these are the conferences correct? If the discussion is about the conference then keep going.

Otherwise If you don't have much to say than argue you'll get your wish and I'll close the thread.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 30, 2013)

Hold on, hold on. I got the idea that this was moved from the other Nintendo Direct thread we had, since it has the same title. I assumed a moderator moved the content there into a new thread. This was a separate thread in the first place, so you're right, I just screwed up majorly. Sorry Arshes.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 30, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Hold on, hold on. I got the idea that this was moved from the other Nintendo Direct thread we had, since it has the same title. I assumed a moderator moved the content there into a new thread. This was a separate thread in the first place, so you're right, I just screwed up majorly. Sorry Arshes.



No prob and no worries.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 30, 2013)

I may be able to catch it tomorrow - day off.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 30, 2013)

I think it'll arrive in Canada at 11:00 AM, assuming that's the timezone difference.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 1, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I think it'll arrive in Canada at 11:00 AM, assuming that's the timezone difference.


No, It's 7am for NA and 11am for Japan.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 1, 2013)

... then why isn't it showing up yet?  Oh, right, browser side caching.  Let's try that again....

Super Mario 3D World:  Hey, the Racoon Suit is back!  They also showed a lot of new powerup suits, too.  (And Fire Flower Peach.)  And bowser's got a new boss rig.

And take a guess which guest character has just been confirmed for Smash 4.  Take a _wild_ guess....


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 1, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> ... then why isn't it showing up yet?  Oh, right, browser side caching.  Let's try that again....
> 
> Super Mario 3D World:  Hey, the Racoon Suit is back!  They also showed a lot of new powerup suits, too.  (And Fire Flower Peach.)  And bowser's got a new boss rig.


It's already over.

-Sonic's back in Smash 4

-AlBWs is going to be like Zelda 1 were to can go to any dungeon in any order.

-Kirby 3DS

-Bravely Default's tralier (english).

-SM3DW Tralier


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 1, 2013)

I must say that I'm very happy with today's presentation. Things are finally turning around for the Wii U this month.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 1, 2013)

Super Mario 3D World blew my mind. They really stuffed every idea they had in there, huh?! 
A Link Between Worlds looked great, too. All the cutscenes made me change my view of the game. Definitely NOT a copy+paste of Link to the Past.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 1, 2013)

*after seeing the full presentation*

Oh. My Goodness. They...He....Wha....It was such a good presentation!! So good, it made me so happy I think I'm going to...


----------



## SirRob (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm a little surprised Impact isn't screaming

SONIC HEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOEEEEEEEEES
SONIC HEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOEEEEEEEEES

...of all the music to introduce Sonic with.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 1, 2013)

SirRob said:


> SONIC HEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOEEEEEEEEES
> SONIC HEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOEEEEEEEEES


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 1, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'm a little surprised Impact isn't screaming
> 
> SONIC HEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOEEEEEEEEES
> SONIC HEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOEEEEEEEEES
> ...



Especially since the soundtrack was the only good thing about Sonic Heroes.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 1, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Especially since the soundtrack was the only good thing about Sonic Heroes.


Uh, We're making fun of crush 40 here.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 1, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Uh, We're making fun of crush 40 here.



That's okay, I still like Crush 40.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 1, 2013)

I see I'm late and that the other thread is obsolete. I guess I better...step it up.

Aside from Kirby and I suppose Sonic (though I was certain he'd return anyway), disappointed again. Not to any surprise though. 

Hope that Kirby is good. owo


----------



## Teal (Oct 1, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


>


This will haunt my nightmares.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 1, 2013)

Teal said:


> This will haunt my nightmares.



No it won't.


----------



## Teal (Oct 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> No it won't.


D: You found a portal to HELL.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 1, 2013)

He. Exited. SO. Fast.

I was crying.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 1, 2013)

So some official art was released from A Link Between Worlds. And...






wat

wat


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 1, 2013)

Ghirahim+Nabooru+Wizzrobe=???

Though to be honest, I like some of the more questionable character designs of Zelda. I fucking love that shameless fruitcup of fabulosity from Skyward Sword.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Ghirahim+Nabooru+Wizzrobe=???


It just looks like Ganondorf in drag to me


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 1, 2013)

Someone can fucking paint doe.
That's for damn sure.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Someone can fucking paint doe.
> That's for damn sure.


Oh yeah, the art being produced for this game is fantastic.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 1, 2013)

Is it the Skyward Sword artist? The painter's pretty good. Has a classic feel. I still like OoT's the most though. Very powerful.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Is it the Skyward Sword artist? The painter's pretty good. Has a classic feel. I still like OoT's the most though. Very powerful.


I have no idea. Actually, I have no idea about any of the artists for the Zelda series. That's really sad, I ought to.
If you or anyone has any information on them, I'd be really happy if you shared it here!


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 1, 2013)

The only artists I ever know for AAA games are music composers. I can identify Koji Kondo, Kenji Yamamoto, Jake Kaufman, and my favorite, Manabu Namiki like I can identify something I drew. But unless they're an artist for a smaller company, I can't seem to keep up.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeah, music composers seem to get a lot more credit than artists! 

I actually discovered an artist that I really liked today, after watching the Bravely Default trailer from the Nintendo Direct. Name's Akihiko Yoshida. I was familiar with some of his art, I just didn't have a face attached to it.

http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/_...mages/1/1c/AkihikoYoshida-FinalFantasyXIV.jpg
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-9HL9Fhoeh...AAAlA/Xsbh1BGhVCM/s1600/Akihiko+Yoshida+3.jpg
http://img.gawkerassets.com/img/18j1v60r6dz4ljpg/ku-medium.jpg


----------



## Teal (Oct 1, 2013)

SirRob said:


> So some official art was released from A Link Between Worlds. And...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ghirahim is a gay clown now?
With an inverted triforce....


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 1, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, music composers seem to get a lot more credit than artists!
> 
> I actually discovered an artist that I really liked today, after watching the Bravely Default trailer from the Nintendo Direct. Name's Akihiko Yoshida. I was familiar with some of his art, I just didn't have a face attached to it.
> 
> ...



It's even HARDER to find artists of old games. Can't find the artist behind the classic Art Deco style of Super F-Zero's box. :c


----------



## SirRob (Oct 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It's even HARDER to find artists of old games. Can't find the artist behind the classic Art Deco style of Super F-Zero's box. :c


Try looking at the localization area of the game's credits, maybe? I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't listed, though.
I guess I should do the same for Zelda, hah


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 2, 2013)

Well, Nintendo just said they're shutting down production of Wii consoles.

I think that's a good idea actually, because now they can focus more towards the Wii U (Finally!!).


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 2, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well, Nintendo just said they're shutting down production of Wii consoles.
> 
> I think that's a good idea actually, because now they can focus more towards the Wii U (Finally!!).



Oh because that was really the problem. Somehow PS3 wasn't working because the PS2 were still being produced


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 2, 2013)

No, with the PS3 it was starting off with crap like Mobile Suit Gundam: Crossfire.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 2, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> No, with the PS3 it was starting off with crap like Mobile Suit Gundam: Crossfire.



Man, you really need to learn to do research. 

The PS3 had several problems Mobile Suit Gundam has the least to do with it. High price, delays, hard learning curve for programming and shortages were more of the problem. They had less units than originally promised.

Considering they had Call of Duty as a launch title I double people were going "if not for Mobile Suit Gundam, I would have been able to get X title"

I'm saying that your asinine assumption that production of the Wii was holding the WiiU back is false.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh don't you dare pull this shit on my topic, TR.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 2, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Oh don't you dare pull this shit on my topic, TR.



You would've done the same thing.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 2, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> You would've done the same thing.



No. He wouldn't. 
And I'll say it again. STOP. PARROTING. OTHERS. That's the second time you've used some variant on the scolding Arshes gave Impact a week ago.

Knock it the fuck off.

Impact may come off as a troll to most newcomers and is rather concise with his posts, but he's one of the sharpest AND quickest people on FAF when it comes to game related topics. You on the other hand pull for random topics that never make any sense or have any relevance. You listen to idiots like ReviewTechUSA and DocTre. You _don't_ listen to any credible sources/feedback given to you. And now you make artificial rivalries based on what OTHERS have said; inflammatory shit posting in an attempt to look cool for some reason. It's getting on our nerves.

All we ask you to do is:
-Form your own *consistent* opinion (because you flip flop A LOT)
-Stop repeating others when you have no clue why something was said
-Get informed (REAL information. ANYONE other than ReviewTech) on pertinent topics

Do that and you'll be square.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 2, 2013)

TF sent me goodbye letter saying I was the worst admin ever. Oh well.


----------



## Teal (Oct 2, 2013)

I got it as well.

I like how he put his email address in it. XD

Wanna bet he's back in a week?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 2, 2013)

lol

He's gonna go back to the DeviantArt forums posting more stupid crap since it wasn't accepted here. Good riddance.

Moving on. Since Sonic has been announced for Smash 4 I feel the need to also share this.

http://variety.com/2013/digital/new...urns-to-tv-in-new-animated-series-1200687737/

I hope it leans more to Sonic SatAM. Sonic X and Underground were terrible imo


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 2, 2013)

I really wasn't exactly impressed by the Party games by WiiU, they really do feel more like tech demos? Bring back Pig Ganon lol. I feel like they're borrowing too much from other JRPGs with the strange Kefka wizard look there. Least Kefka was badass while silly looking 

Braverly default art looks cute though. I guess better late than never to localize a game for the US?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 2, 2013)

That's a good point. Haven't seen Ganon since 2006.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 2, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> lol
> 
> He's gonna go back to the DeviantArt forums posting more stupid crap since it wasn't accepted here. Good riddance.
> 
> ...



Sega of America
...thats the problem with Sonic...those people, stop wasting time with Sonic as archie has sonic covered in that area if anything get those people to do animated sonic...now get back to work on getting us PSO2


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 2, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> and is rather concise with his posts


But isn't the best way to understanding things?


XoPachi said:


> but he's one of the sharpest AND quickest people on FAF when it comes to game related topics.


Awww.

I know Runefox is, Not sure about anyone else.


XoPachi said:


> He's gonna go back to the DeviantArt forums posting more stupid crap since it wasn't accepted here. Good riddance.


Well that explains everything!


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 2, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> But isn't the best way to understanding things?



Absolutely! But I meant you don't post much (or rather make anything other than very short posts) so people not used to you won't quite catch your tone the first few times.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 2, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> Sega of America
> ...thats the problem with Sonic...those people, stop wasting time with Sonic as archie has sonic covered in that area if anything get those people to do animated sonic...now get back to work on getting us PSO2



I would personally like to see certain Archie Sonic characters brought into the game canon. That way the comic wouldn't be flooded with excessive canon foreigners distracting from actual Sonic characters.

All we've gotten in terms of that are the Dark Brotherhood, Julie Su and the SWATBots. Why not bring Snivley into the games? We don't have many human villains other than Robotnik. They could even form a comedy duo of villainy, like Starscream and Megatron.

If that doesn't work, maybe incorporate Scratch and Ground from Adventures of Sonic the Hedgehog. But more like this, and at least be more of a threat than they were in AOSTH.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 2, 2013)

Not even a week, Teal. lol


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 2, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Not even a week, Teal. lol



He lives in the Hotel California


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 2, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> He lives in the Hotel California



Stop that. You're the worst admin ever.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 3, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I would personally like to see certain Archie Sonic characters brought into the game canon. That way the comic wouldn't be flooded with excessive canon foreigners distracting from actual Sonic characters.
> 
> All we've gotten in terms of that are the Dark Brotherhood, Julie Su and the SWATBots. Why not bring Snivley into the games? We don't have many human villains other than Robotnik. They could even form a comedy duo of villainy, like Starscream and Megatron.
> 
> If that doesn't work, maybe incorporate Scratch and Ground from Adventures of Sonic the Hedgehog. But more like this, and at least be more of a threat than they were in AOSTH.


Heres the problem
its called money
Archie cant do certain things in the comics due sega going "no" and also "we dont want to pay for that"
Sega cant do things cause pretty much archie is going "we'll do it if you let us do this"

This is why the comics got revamped and many things retconned out due to Archie and sega just finished a lawsuit with a former Archie employee...any character he made and owned are no longer part of the comics and also why they redesigned the characters...


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 3, 2013)

It's kinda early to tell but if that's Link's family that's kinda cool (since you barely see any family in the games). At first I saw the artwork of the guy and went, WTF he has a silly nose (http://cdn.destructoid.com//ul/2628...n-two-worlds-art-is-beautiful/Z10-noscale.jpg)...then I remembered Link's Uncle









I have to say tho, that chalk drawing of Link is sorta nightmare fuel, there's just something creepy about it. Like those fucking Phanto. 
[yt]jLmw3mAoumE[/yt]


----------



## Teal (Oct 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> That's a good point. Haven't seen Ganon since 2006.


 I don't like Ganon. :I



Arshes Nei said:


> He lives in the Hotel California


Best Admin ever.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 3, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> It's kinda early to tell but if that's Link's family that's kinda cool (since you barely see any family in the games). At first I saw the artwork of the guy and went, WTF he has a silly nose (http://cdn.destructoid.com//ul/2628...n-two-worlds-art-is-beautiful/Z10-noscale.jpg)...then I remembered Link's Uncle


The kid's the flute boy from Link to the Past. Or at least a reincarnation. I guess it's possible it could be Link's family, but I think it's more likely they're just villagers.

Edit- Comparing the art to Link's, you know, the flute boy and Link have the same hair and eye color. Like the EXACT same. Maybe you're onto something.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 3, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> Heres the problem
> its called money
> Archie cant do certain things in the comics due sega going "no" and also "we dont want to pay for that"
> Sega cant do things cause pretty much archie is going "we'll do it if you let us do this"
> ...



Let me guess, Ian Flynn. -_-



XoPachi said:


> Not even a week, Teal. lol



I just checked out of the Hotel California and I'm stoned as hell. XD


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 3, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> It's kinda early to tell but if that's Link's family that's kinda cool (since you barely see any family in the games). At first I saw the artwork of the guy and went, WTF he has a silly nose (http://cdn.destructoid.com//ul/2628...rlds-art-is-beautiful/Z10-noscale.jpg)...then I remembered Link's Uncle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The little Mario Masks? I know what keeps Arshes up at night now!!! XD

I can't talk. Ocarina of time's Armos Knights gave me nightmares until I was 13. I HATE odd statues and seeing them come to life.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 3, 2013)

Phanto's Doki Doki Panic counterpart ironically looks like this:






Hey, at least it doesn't look like a pedophile hiding a knife behind his back.

And please, the Armos Knights couldn't have been as bad as Super Mario 64's haunted piano.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 3, 2013)

SirRob said:


> The kid's the flute boy from Link to the Past. Or at least a reincarnation. I guess it's possible it could be Link's family, but I think it's more likely they're just villagers.
> 
> Edit- Comparing the art to Link's, you know, the flute boy and Link have the same hair and eye color. Like the EXACT same. Maybe you're onto something.



Yeah like I said it is too early to call it, but it would be nice to see more family, given that I believe Link to the past was the first Zelda game where Link even had a family member?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 3, 2013)

In Minish Cap the blacksmith was the closest thing he had to a father. He was like a mentor of sorts but he lived with him. And his mom in Ocarina of time was only ever mentioned. She was a boss ass woman though. She freaking got gravely injured and still ran to get her baby to safety. 



TransformerRobot said:


> Phanto's Doki Doki Panic counterpart ironically looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The piano was funny. I had a haunting phobia of strange statues as a child.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 3, 2013)

Link can become a Flat Drawing and move between walls....

http://www.digitalspy.com/gaming/ne...ique-moving-away-from-series-conventions.html

Link essentially can become a semi creepy Parappa? (Well I can see how people find Parappa to be creepy too)


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 3, 2013)

You know, they say "any order", but I somehow strongly doubt that. For ALL dungeons I mean. You could skip a few in the Dark World and come back. Not that it'd be a problem if you couldn't.

Goddamn. I'm seriously torn now. Why'd THREE bomb ass 3DS games have to come out THIS month? QnQ


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You know, they say "any order", but I somehow strongly doubt that. For ALL dungeons I mean. You could skip a few in the Dark World and come back. Not that it'd be a problem if you couldn't.
> 
> Goddamn. I'm seriously torn now. Why'd THREE bomb ass 3DS games have to come out THIS month? QnQ



Tackle or Finish dungeons? Because there is a difference


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You know, they say "any order", but I somehow strongly doubt that. For ALL dungeons I mean. You could skip a few in the Dark World and come back. Not that it'd be a problem if you couldn't.
> 
> Goddamn. I'm seriously torn now. Why'd THREE bomb ass 3DS games have to come out THIS month? QnQ



Coincidence maybe?

Hey, look at this.

Before I read it I had no idea Nintendo took stuff like that so seriously. Then again, you'd be angry too if you were planning a worldwide release of a game you worked hard on, and then somebody spoiled it by peaking behind the curtains at Emerald City.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You know, they say "any order", but I somehow strongly doubt that. For ALL dungeons I mean. You could skip a few in the Dark World and come back. Not that it'd be a problem if you couldn't.


They're saying you can do them in any order because they put all the key items in a central shop where you pay rupees to "rent" them.

I'm not optimistic this won't have in-game purchases of rupees to bypass needing to grind for rupees.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You know, they say "any order", but I somehow strongly doubt that. For ALL dungeons I mean. You could skip a few in the Dark World and come back. Not that it'd be a problem if you couldn't.
> 
> Goddamn. I'm seriously torn now. Why'd THREE bomb ass 3DS games have to come out THIS month? QnQ


I believe they said you could do them in any order _past a certain point._ Like probably you gotta do the first three dungeons in order, but then the dark world is totally open.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 3, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I believe they said you could do them in any order _past a certain point._ Like probably you gotta do the first three dungeons in order, but then the dark world is totally open.



If you watch the Nintendo Direct at the link I posted above, Iwata says that the shop becomes available "early in the game". So probably after a tutorial dungeon or so, yeah.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 3, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Hey, look at this.
> 
> Before I read it I had no idea Nintendo took stuff like that so seriously. Then again, you'd be angry too if you were planning a worldwide release of a game you worked hard on, and then somebody spoiled it by peaking behind the curtains at Emerald City.



IMHO they weren't angry about a player getting it before the street date - they were angry about a player *posting images and videos of it to the Internet* before the street date.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 4, 2013)

Sure hope Roc's Cape comes back. ;w;

...

Why are the awesome movement items never in 3D Zelda? I always wanted Roc's Cape/Feather and Pegasus Boots in a 3D Zelda.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Sure hope Roc's Cape comes back. ;w;
> 
> Why are the awesome movement items never in 3D Zelda? I always wanted Roc's Cape/Feather and Pegasus Boots in a 3D Zelda.



Yeah, the Pegasus Boots kicked major ass. Able to rush through, sword drawn, gutting your enemies in the process=win.



Stratadrake said:


> IMHO they weren't angry about a player  getting it before the street date - they were angry about a player *posting images and videos of it to the Internet* before the street date.



Will companies ever find a way to keep that from happening?

Also, just reminding everyone who wants it that Wind Waker HD is available today, unless you already bought the digital version instead.

Surprised Nintendo hasn't put up a TV commercial for it. Oh, wait, I'm not.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 4, 2013)

One of the biggest things distinguishing 3D Zelda from 3D Mario was the lack of a jump button.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 4, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> One of the biggest things distinguishing 3D Zelda from 3D Mario was the lack of a jump button.



Yeah. At first I thought to myself "Why wouldn't they have a jump button in a 3D Nintendo game?!!", but now that I think about it, it's Zelda. Zelda never had a jump button. The focus was more on your sword instead.

EDIT:

Wait, what?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 4, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> One of the biggest things distinguishing 3D Zelda from 3D Mario was the lack of a jump button.



Then what about the Pegasus Boots? We came close with SS's sprinting, but I want what Robot described in a 3D game. I don't see much harm in putting in both honestly. As long as puzzles and exploration work around every item, it really doesn't matter. Give it a magic meter or cool down or something. I don't think it would hurt the game at all just to have a certain item. :/


----------



## SirRob (Oct 4, 2013)

I think we don't have the Pegasus Boots in a 3d Zelda because it would look awkward. Same with the Roc's Feather. 
Can you see Link running like Sonic the Hedgehog?


----------



## Runefox (Oct 5, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Can you see Link running like Sonic the Hedgehog?


Yes.

Gotta go fast


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Then what about the Pegasus Boots? We came close with SS's sprinting, but I want what Robot described in a 3D game. I don't see much harm in putting in both honestly. As long as puzzles and exploration work around every item, it really doesn't matter. Give it a magic meter or cool down or something. I don't think it would hurt the game at all just to have a certain item. :/


We do not give LoZ fans the power to jump in 3D games, we fear the power we may end up giving to them.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 5, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Yes.
> 
> Gotta go fast


In his world...


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Then what about the Pegasus Boots?


Those weren't 3D Zeldas.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 5, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> In his world...



Please, let's not bring in...THAT game into this discussion.

Also, 24 days until Sonic Lost World!


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Those weren't 3D Zeldas.



Obviously. 



SirRob said:


> I think we don't have the Pegasus Boots in a 3d Zelda because it would look awkward. Same with the Roc's Feather.
> Can you see Link running like Sonic the Hedgehog?



...SS had sprinting. It worked. They can expand on that easily. :/


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 6, 2013)

I wonder how many upgrades are we getting this game. 

Alttp had a shit ton of them.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> I wonder how many upgrades are we getting this game.
> 
> Alttp had a shit ton of them.



Oh my Christ. The swords. @w@
Hope there's an upgrade for the bow that lets you fire *super missiles*!!!


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Oh my Christ. The swords. @w@
> Hope there's an upgrade for the bow that lets you fire *super missiles*!!!



What's next, power bombs?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...SS had sprinting. It worked. They can expand on that easily. :/


Sprinting's a natural human feat though. Something like the Pegasus boots would have him running at a supernatural speed.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 6, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> What's next, power bombs?



Make Link play like Yoshimitsu in Tekken


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 6, 2013)

Or maybe give Link a huge ass sword like Cloud's from Final Fantasy 7?

Has he already had gloves that allow him to break rocks 10 times his size?


----------



## Teal (Oct 6, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Or *maybe give Link a huge ass sword like Cloud's from Final Fantasy 7?*
> 
> Has he already had gloves that allow him to break rocks 10 times his size?


Great Fairy's sword, the fierce deity's sword....


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 6, 2013)

Teal said:


> Great Fairy's sword, the fierce deity's sword....



Okay, that works too.

One item from past Zelda games I don't want to see returning is the Giant's Knife. I hope that was just a joke weapon.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2013)

It was the weaker version of the BG Blade. And it did SOMEWHAT make a return in Majora's Mask as the Razor Sword (My personal favorite Zelda blade design of all time).



Teal said:


> Great Fairy's sword, the fierce deity's sword....



Dude...I fucking loved the Great Fairy's sword. I know it was the exact same thing as the BG Blade, but having two swords at once was pretty nice.

And if you really want to get picky, one could add he Darknut blades you could pick up in WW.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Dude...I fucking loved the Great Fairy's sword. I know it was the exact same thing as the BG Blade, but having two swords at once was pretty nice.
> 
> And if you really want to get picky, one could add he Darknut blades you could pick up in WW.



Have any of you found the Darknut Blades in Wind Waker HD?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Have any of you found the Darknut Blades in Wind Waker HD?



...Um. You kind of just do when you eventually fight Darknuts. They aren't weapons you keep actually. That was one of the unique things to WW.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...Um. You kind of just do when you eventually fight Darknuts. They aren't weapons you keep actually. That was one of the unique things to WW.



I wouldn't have known that because I've never really played Wind Waker, or the HD version. I'd like to get Wind Waker HD though since I enjoyed A Link to The Past.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2013)

...

*FUCK!!!*

Between Worlds comes out this fucking month. I forgot. 
Welp, no Zelda for me.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 6, 2013)

You mean next month? It's still October. The only Zelda game that came out this month is Wind Waker HD.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh yes, November. My bad. I kept thinking it was this month. Still, I won't be able to get it...well I might.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Oh yes, November. My bad. I kept thinking it was this month. Still, I won't be able to get it...well I might.



You mean by downloading it off the Nintendo eShop?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> You mean by downloading it off the Nintendo eShop?



No, I mean getting the doubloons to afford it after everything else. Money's been tight. More important things coming up and I can only afford one game.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> And if you really want to get picky, one could add he Darknut blades you could pick up in WW.


And don't forget Koloktos!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsWolwaJwes&t=6m18s


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2013)

SirRob said:


> And don't forget Koloktos!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsWolwaJwes&t=6m18s



That boss man. I hope we get something like him again. But the reason I left him out was because Darknuts in Wind Waker were at least sort of frequent occurrences. Koloktos was a one time thing unless you do a Boss on Parade.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> That boss man. I hope we get something like him again. But the reason I left him out was because Darknuts in Wind Waker were at least sort of frequent occurrences. Koloktos was a one time thing unless you do a Boss on Parade.


What's a boss on parade? You mean the boss rush?

It's kinda funny, every game since Spirit Tracks has had a boss rush.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey am I the only one here who beat Palace of the Four Sword?



SirRob said:


> What's a boss on parade? You mean the boss rush?
> 
> It's kinda funny, every game since Spirit Tracks has had a boss rush.



Boss on parade sound more festive! \:3/


----------



## SirRob (Oct 6, 2013)

You're probably the only one who ever accessed it.

I mean like, the only one on the planet.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2013)

SirRob said:


> You're probably the only one who ever accessed it.
> 
> I mean like, the only one on the planet.



...Really? I'm a Link to the Past tryhard, I know that, but fuck. QnQ

That dungeon doe...
HARD
AS
SHIT
And that boss. It wasn't playing games.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 6, 2013)

I watched a video of the dungeon, definitely seemed hard. 

Heyyy, what do you think about LttP GBA? It's bad, isn't it? They made Link a chatterbox in that game.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I watched a video of the dungeon, definitely seemed hard.
> 
> Heyyy, what do you think about LttP GBA? It's bad, isn't it? They made Link a chatterbox in that game.



I honestly, didn't really mind much. It was jarring at first, but I didn't care much.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 7, 2013)

Do you think it's possible Ganon will sit this next one out, and let a new threat have a go at being the villain?

Or will the next villain be just another of Ganon's subordinates again? It's happened a few times, but I don't know of any time besides Majora's Mask that Ganon wasn't present.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 7, 2013)

My guess being after the original LttP, some asshead is gonna try and resurrect Ganon. That or this might show the creation of GanonDORF. Not quite sure the story, but I believe him and Ganon became one at this point. I think I might be way off. 

But a new threat wouldn't be surprising since the handheld titles never feature Ganon. Usually. Minish Cap, Spirit Tracks, Phantom Hourglass, Four Swords, Oracles (individually), and Links Awakening never had Ganon or Ganondorf.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 7, 2013)

Just read about Nintendo's newest rescue plan for the Wii U, which is good since much-anticipated games for the Holidays won't quite be enough to help sales.

I actually never considered that retailers need to take some responsibility into this as well. The clerks of toy and game stores are not just supposed to take your money, they're supposed to help you learn more about what products are available too.

Another thing to help Wii U hardware and software alike is if they got the ball rolling with commercials on TV later this month (How far in advance does that usually happen?).


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 7, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I actually never considered that retailers need to take some responsibility into this as well. The clerks of toy and game stores are not just supposed to take your money, they're supposed to help you learn more about what products are available too.
> 
> Another thing to help Wii U hardware and software alike is if they got the ball rolling with commercials on TV later this month (How far in advance does that usually happen?).



Not sure about commercials and when they should be aired, but I actually never thought of retailers having to help. Though I suppose Nintendo would need to give incentive for them to help whatever that may be. 

(Also, pardon if this sounds patronizing, but I'm glad to see your posts have GREATLY improved c: )


----------



## Runefox (Oct 7, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I actually never considered that retailers need to take some responsibility into this as well. The clerks of toy and game stores are not just supposed to take your money, they're supposed to help you learn more about what products are available too.



You're not kidding. I did up a rough floor plan of the EB Games at a mall close by to illustrate this; While not all of them are shaped this way, almost all of them are laid out this way:







You can't even see the WiiU display when you enter the store. There are giant cardboard advertisements flanking the doors and the WiiU is stuffed in the corner without fail. You can, however, see everything else in the store. The WiiU gets absolutely zero love here.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 7, 2013)

Runefox said:


> You're not kidding. I did up a rough floor plan of the EB Games at a mall close by to illustrate this; While not all of them are shaped this way, almost all of them are laid out this way:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



huh, the Gamestop that sits near my job sit things by groups, everything nintendo is in one spot, everything for microsoft (PC games and Xbox 360) in one corner, and Playstation in another...then the forth corner is for tablets


----------



## Teal (Oct 7, 2013)

The Target in my town is like that, all the Wii/Wii U games tucked into the middle with low visibility.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 7, 2013)

Well are the Wii and Wii U selling, I mean it may be a catch 22 going on. Retailers don't want to put up something that isn't selling in a more visible spot with something that IS selling. But they may sell if they had more visibility.

I think though the problem of no one is really hunting for Wii stuff vs, "where are the iPad/tablet accessories"


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 7, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Well are the Wii and Wii U selling, I mean it may be a catch 22 going on. Retailers don't want to put up something that isn't selling in a more visible spot with something that IS selling. But they may sell if they had more visibility.
> 
> I think though the problem of no one is really hunting for Wii stuff vs, "where are the iPad/tablet accessories"



Sorry, that last sentence wasn't structured in a way that makes sense.

Are you trying to say that the Wii U wouldn't be in such a pickle if not for people looking for so-called tablet accessories?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 7, 2013)

More people are interested in a tablet than Wii/WiiU stuff. There's also different kinds of tablets people want to buy, a Kindle, one of those cheapy Android ones, etc...

That's why it's shoved in a corner.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 7, 2013)

Ah, that's why.

God I wish it was already November 22, or at least October 29.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 7, 2013)

I kind of wish it was October 12th. But I also kind of wish it wasn't. I gotta work hard to allow myself the ability to put everything, EVERYTHING on hold for Pokemon.
Heck, I'm probably not even gonna look at porn when Pokemon comes out.
...Nah. I'll still look at porn.


----------



## Teal (Oct 7, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I kind of wish it was October 12th. But I also kind of wish it wasn't. I gotta work hard to allow myself the ability to put everything, EVERYTHING on hold for Pokemon.
> Heck, I'm probably not even gonna look at porn when Pokemon comes out.
> ...Nah. I'll still look at porn.


 I might be camping on the 12th and next few days. Might. (depends on if the campgrounds are shut down or not.)


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 8, 2013)

Teal said:


> I might be camping on the 12th and next few days. Might. (depends on if the campgrounds are shut down or not.)



Why would they be shut down?


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 8, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I kind of wish it was October 12th. But I also kind of wish it wasn't. I gotta work hard to allow myself the ability to put everything, EVERYTHING on hold for Pokemon.


I requested the day off.  Thinking about whether or not to show up at 7:00 sharp when the store opens.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 8, 2013)

You could've tried pre-ordering, if that was still an option that is.

If the Wii U turns out to be a flop, and Nintendo ceases to make anything for the system, what would Nintendo do with games they had been making for the Wii U?

Would they make another console and release those games on it at launch instead?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 8, 2013)

You know, I noticed two enemy trends with Nintendo.

1) *Disembodied Hands*

Bongo Bongo, Andross, Gohdan <3, Master/Crazy Hand, Wam Bam Rock/Jewel, Eyerok, Wall/Floor Masters, ExciteBots hands, Haunter, The Creators

2) *Serpentine Bodies*

Molgera, Volvagia, Lanmolas, Moldorm, Twin Mold, Mirage Dragon, Amorbis, Onox, Serris, Serpent...from Super Metroid......that was it's name :I

Wonder why they like hands and long things so much. >w>

EDIT: Hold the phone...



Stratadrake said:


> I requested the day off. Thinking about whether or not to show up at 7:00 sharp when the store opens.



You motherfuckers are deadly serious about this damn game. o-O


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You know, I noticed two enemy trends with Nintendo.
> 
> 1) *Disembodied Hands*
> 
> ...



You mean Pokemon X and Y?


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You motherfuckers are deadly serious about this damn game. o-O


Me?  Nah.  But I _do_ have the entire weekend off, what else am I going to spend my time on?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You motherfuckers are deadly serious about this damn game. o-O


I've done unspeakable things to people.

Also, I think you should put giant eyeballs on your list.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 8, 2013)

Do you guys think that if the Wii U fails now, whatever was in development for it for the near future will be put on a new console with better hardware?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 8, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Do you guys think that if the Wii U fails now, whatever was in development for it for the near future will be put on a new console with better hardware?



PLEASE don't start that again. We've explained that it won't fail.



SirRob said:


> I've done unspeakable things to people.
> 
> Also, I think you should put giant eyeballs on your list.



Oh definitely.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 8, 2013)

I know, but we can never be too sure.

Also, I just introduced a friend of mine to the Wii U, and now she thinks she'd like it for Christmas. 

Even better; When we were looking around at the mall I saw that Toys R Us had put up a sign above the Wii U products that explained what the Wii U is and does. FINALLY!

Also, since in Smash Bros. for the 3DS and Wii U has Sonic AND Mega Man, I just found this depiction of a funny problem between them I didn't think about:







Is Mega Man really faster than Sonic?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 8, 2013)

Stop. Just stop. The console has been out for only a year. Just. Stop.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 8, 2013)

How did the PS3 fare during its first year again?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 9, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> How did the PS3 fare during its first year again?


Shit.

Like every other system that's not the Dreamcast.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 9, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> How did the PS3 fare during its first year again?


The PS3 struggled at launch mainly due to poor quality control and high price tag; The 360 struggled due to lack of compelling titles. The 360 had a significant advantage early on due to its early release and lower price tag, and it took a fair while before the PS3 gained parity (right around the time Sony stopped taking a loss on it). Both consoles eventually succeeded by drawing mass third party appeal.

The Wii succeeded primarily by being a Gamecube and through its "party" positioning. While the other consoles promoted single player experiences and online multiplayer, Nintendo promoted multiplayer in the same room. Since a lot of people like to do both of those things, many who purchased a PS3 or 360 also purchased a Wii, and the low price of admission (thanks to its hardware being essentially the same as its predecessor) helped with that dramatically.

The WiiU isn't doomed. It's experienced a slow start mainly due to brand confusion, comparatively high price tag, lack of compelling titles, and lackluster third party support (half-baked ports like Arkham City exemplify this despite Nintendo's push for developer support). Each of those problems can and probably will be addressed by Nintendo. The only issue that delaying these items causes is a loss of ground versus their competitors as we enter the next generation of console gaming.

It swings both ways. Even the most successful console launches (the Dreamcast) can rapidly lead to an abysmal performance against competitors. Sega did everything right with the Dreamcast's launch (well, in the West; The Japanese launch was troubled) - Good price, amazing launch titles, massive ad campaign - but ultimately the console couldn't keep pace with the PlayStation 2, arguably primarily due to the console's lack of DVD-ROM drive. Just like with early PS3 adopters buying it as a low-priced (at the time) Blu-Ray player, early PS2 adopters purchased the PS2 for the dual purpose of DVD playback and gaming. Both consoles had their strengths and weaknesses hardware-wise; The PS2 had nearly twice the memory of the Dreamcast with a far faster CPU, while the Dreamcast's GPU was more capable with full 480p and anti-aliasing support (only some PS2 titles support 480p; Some later games, like Gran Turismo 4, surprisingly offer a 1080i mode). Essentially, Sega released the Dreamcast first, didn't really look at what the competition was doing, and got crushed by the other next-gen offerings.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 9, 2013)

PS3 also was short on production. It may be part of quality control, but I remember that many people did actually order but it wasn't in stock or it wasn't in supply. Having a high price tag didn't help but that's why they are actually making sure this time the US does have enough supply to meet demand and the first time Japan takes a back seat to being first. The way the console ran made it difficult to program for. People didn't get why eventually it dropped PS2 support on the system but it just turned out to be for the best in the long run. 

I believe PS2's launch wasn't horrible either and mainly because you were able to play your PSX library on the new system. So you could give the old system to a younger sibling, keep the new one and the library. That also made it easier as new games came out. Even though Bouncer was really not all that it was hyped to be. FF8 was just bleh.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 9, 2013)

Runefox said:


> The PS3 struggled at launch mainly due to poor quality control and high price tag; The 360 struggled due to lack of compelling titles. The 360 had a significant advantage early on due to its early release and lower price tag, and it took a fair while before the PS3 gained parity (right around the time Sony stopped taking a loss on it). Both consoles eventually succeeded by drawing mass third party appeal.
> 
> The Wii succeeded primarily by being a Gamecube and through its "party" positioning. While the other consoles promoted single player experiences and online multiplayer, Nintendo promoted multiplayer in the same room. Since a lot of people like to do both of those things, many who purchased a PS3 or 360 also purchased a Wii, and the low price of admission (thanks to its hardware being essentially the same as its predecessor) helped with that dramatically.
> 
> ...



not to mention for the dreamcast its defenses were weak against piracy...really all you have to do is burn an iso to an CD-R and the dreamcast would play it


----------



## Teal (Oct 9, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Why would they be shut down?


Government shutdown. :I





Runefox said:


> The WiiU isn't doomed. It's experienced a slow start mainly due to brand confusion, *comparatively high price tag, lack of compelling titles,* and lackluster third party support (half-baked ports like Arkham City exemplify this despite Nintendo's push for developer support). Each of those problems can and probably will be addressed by Nintendo. The only issue that delaying these items causes is a loss of ground versus their competitors as we enter the next generation of console gaming.


Which is why I don't have or want one at this time.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 9, 2013)

Really I think (call me biased if you will) the PS2 only surpassed it's predecessor because it had a built in DVD player. The only memorable franchises I've seen come out of that console are God of War, Sly Cooper, sort of Jak and Daxter, and Ratchet and Clank. The PS1 wouldn't have been such a juggernaut either if the N64 was also disc based (mostly because discs were the next big thing back then).

Anyway, enough with my criticizing of PlayStation, I saw the Dixie Kong trailer for Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze and I'm stoked!  Now I'm just waiting to find out who the alleged fourth character will be.

Yes, I remember the DreamCast ads. That's when I learned that Sonic was a game, because I used to think it was just a cartoon. *blush*


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 9, 2013)

You are biased. Having a DVD player is not the only reason. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_best-selling_PlayStation_2_video_games

It had a very big library of games which is why it also went down to the magical 99 price point like the PSX

Thing is I was there at E3 when they were announcing the launch of the Dreamcast and PS2. People were excited about the backwards compatibility over the DVD player. Ironic huh? It was $300 at launch. Shortly after it dropped to $150 as DVDs took off. The price of DVD players dropped fast and were more functional than a PS2. What kept the system going were the games.


http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/10/08/watch-dogs-on-wii-u-is-better-than-current-gen


Super Mario 3D will help the Wii more than Donkey Kong imo. However, if the WiiU doesn't have more party/fitness games which helped push the Wii more than anything l can't see the super sales. I mean geeze Wii Sports was like 80 million in sales compared to Donkey Kong only making 4 mill?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 9, 2013)

Six mill actually, but yeah. Wii Sports even blew the first Super Mario Bros. out of the water, and that was a difficult task.

Maybe a shit ton of party games will help the Wii U like they did the Wii.

And maybe, at least I think so, so would Nintendo making a more mature first-party title. I know, I know, they have their image of being about family fun, but the family still includes adults, and most adults seem to not mind the level of violence seen in Mortal Kombat or Team Fortress 2.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 9, 2013)

Honestly don't need to retread this since you already have a topic for it and we discussed ad nauseam. But what will sell because obviously it's gonna be big on 3Ds is a good Pokemon title for the Wii U. Then the tablet would be much more handy with the console.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 9, 2013)

And I guess Pokemon Rumble U wasn't very good? Some people have called it boring.

Anyway, it's over 2 weeks until Wii Party U, and the Wii U Gamepad's new battery just came to Europe. Just in case anybody wanted to know.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 9, 2013)

Home console that is supposed to be powerful does a poor man's BeatemUp+Skylander

No, it needs to do a proper Pokemon game integrate it with online and the 3DS.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 9, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Home console that is supposed to be powerful does a poor man's BeatemUp+Skylander
> 
> No, it needs to do a proper Pokemon game integrate it with online and the 3DS.



Yeah. I've been waiting ages for a true successor to the Pokemon Stadium games! Instead I got this:







Revolution? What revolution? -_-

I want a Pokemon game that's essentially the game Rumble should've been.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 9, 2013)

I'd like a real time Pokemon adventure (no Mystery Dungeon is not it). That'd be pretty cool. Of course, I don't expect it.

Also, Blunty. Just because I think this would be interesting. I like this guy (though he tries TOO hard to mitigate "fanboys" and occasionally ends up not knowing what he's talking about)

[video=youtube;KgFaLn9GRho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgFaLn9GRho[/video]

I actually REALLY want one of these now. I may get one sometime in December and trade in this piece of shit vanilla model.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'd like a real time Pokemon adventure (no Mystery Dungeon is not it). That'd be pretty cool. Of course, I don't expect it.
> 
> Also, Blunty. Just because I think this would be interesting. I like this guy (though he tries TOO hard to mitigate "fanboys" and occasionally ends up not knowing what he's talking about)
> 
> ...



Vanilla model?

Also, I'm ashamed of this article. They should have included Donkey Kong Country 5 as another reason.

Now, would you like your French Wii U in mango or cherry?


----------



## Teal (Oct 9, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Really I think (call me biased if you will) the PS2 only surpassed it's predecessor because it had a built in DVD player.* The only memorable franchises* I've seen come out of that console are God of War, Sly Cooper, sort of Jak and Daxter, and Ratchet and Clank. The PS1 wouldn't have been such a juggernaut either if the N64 was also disc based (mostly because discs were the next big thing back then).


Kingdom Hearts. :I




TransformerRobot said:


> Yeah. I've been waiting ages for a true successor to the Pokemon Stadium games! Instead I got this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Revolution sucked, I'll agree with you on that.
What I want is another shadow pokemon game. :I


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 9, 2013)

I only remember the PS2 for the Dot Hack series...


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 9, 2013)

Teal said:


> Kingdom Hearts. :I



Not even really just franchises. Just had games period.


----------



## Teal (Oct 9, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> I only remember the PS2 for the Dot Hack series...


 :3



XoPachi said:


> Not even really just franchises. Just had games period.


 Of all the consoles my family and me own we have the most games for the PS2. It just had a lot of good games. :3


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 9, 2013)

I only have 3 PS2 games. Play em fervently.

And Bowser's car. lol WTF


----------



## Runefox (Oct 9, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Also, I'm ashamed of this article. They should have included Donkey Kong Country 5 as another reason.



Why? Compared to NSMB Wii, DKCR did about a quarter of the sales. Not to say that's how it'll perform with the next incarnation, but most likely it's not going to be a huge system seller. SM3DW and Mario Kart, on the other hand, will be.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 9, 2013)

I heard the Sanic Lost World demo comes out tomorrow. 

Oh man, so much shit NOT getting done.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 9, 2013)

Teal said:


> :3
> 
> Of all the consoles my family and me own we have the most games for the PS2. It just had a lot of good games. :3



Katamari - 
Metal Gear, I mean fuck how can people forget Metal gear?
Final Fantasy Games
Gran Turismo - I'm not into racing games but I knew a lot of people who just went nuts buying those titles.
Devil May Cry (yeah bitch about the sequels but it was for PS2)
Resident Evil (continuation)
Tekken (continuation)
Grand Theft Auto 
DDR and Guitar Hero got people to buy the bundles/extras
Lots of (j)RPGs since PS2 was kinda the animu console 

It had a wide variety of genres so there was something for everyone. I felt that Dreamcast could have used a little more love in the RPG department. I mean there was Grandia, Phantasy Star, and Skies of Arcadia, but there wasn't much in something memorable in that line.


But I do think it would help Nintendo if they did cover more forms of gaming too. Obviously sports titles get people to buy. That's why even pseudo sports and fitness got snatched up.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 9, 2013)

Don't forget Gradius V. ;w;


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I heard the Sanic Lost World demo comes out tomorrow.
> 
> Oh man, so much shit NOT getting done.



What do you mean by that?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 9, 2013)

*HOLD THE PHONE!!!!!*

When did Capcom announce this new Phoenix Wright!? Oh. OH!!! *OH!!!!*
I'm about to lose my motherfuckng SHIT!!! 

3DS, STOP EATING MY MONEY!!! I gotta eat too ya know!! We gun git dis demo NOW!



TransformerRobot said:


> What do you mean by that?



If there is a demo (I don't care HOW short it is), I'm going to be playing it ALL damn day.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 10, 2013)

Mr. Iwata just offered us something interesting to think about.

So, Nintendo doesn't need to compete as long as they keep doing things differently?

I don't know. Sega did things differently than most of it's competition, and now it's hardware division has long since been dead. Atari also did things differently with the Jaguar, and look how that ended. -_-


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 10, 2013)

Wat


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 10, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Mr. Iwata just offered us something interesting to think about.
> 
> So, Nintendo doesn't need to compete as long as they keep doing things differently?
> 
> I don't know. Sega did things differently than most of it's competition, and now it's hardware division has long since been dead. Atari also did things differently with the Jaguar, and look how that ended. -_-



Stop.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 10, 2013)

By the way, has anybody found out if the Sonic Lost World demo is available now?

And did you mean for download or to play in stores?


----------



## Runefox (Oct 10, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Mr. Iwata just offered us something interesting to think about.


Nintendo has had this philosophy since the Wii. That's why it was able to coexist alongside the other consoles of this generation and remain relatively successful; Instead of positioning it as the one gaming machine you needed to own, Nintendo positioned the Wii as the "different" game console.

The reality is, if Nintendo tried to compete directly against the PS4 and XBOne, they'd end up getting destroyed due to the generation gap as far as hardware goes. The WiiU, being about as powerful as the XBox 360, simply can't compete directly with the next generation. It's the same situation as when the Wii, being essentially a repackaged Gamecube, couldn't compete directly with the 360 or PS3. Instead of making it an apples-to-apples comparison, Nintendo (wisely) positioned it as a different console that everyone should own, and priced it accordingly.

Nintendo has already taken this road before. It doesn't mean they're dying. It doesn't mean the WiiU will die. Is it a bad decision? Probably. The fact remains that they can fix it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 10, 2013)

Ok this is gonna be the final warning. This really is supposed to be about the Direct conference and not a repeat of TF's thread. We keep getting off track because someone can't stop posting the same circular shit we covered in the other thread.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 10, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> By the way, has anybody found out if the Sonic Lost World demo is available now?
> 
> And did you mean for download or to play in stores?



Well here's what my Sonic fiend friend said. The demo was launched in Japan already I think Tuesday or yesterday. The EU and US eShops update TODAY so these regions should be getting the demo and it will be a Windy Hill tutorial level as well as Windy Hill Act 1.

I'm going to check the eShop around noon again. Then again at 6. If nothing happens after midnight...I'm going on a spree. 
In the meantime, Ace Attorney 7's demo is out. I think it's 7.

Friend got this info from SegaBits I believe. That or Sonic Retro.

Also, TF, anytime you ever hear the word "vanilla" in regards to anything gaming, just know it means original/base/basic.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 10, 2013)

Ah, make sense.

Wasn't Windy Hill originally a stage from Sonic Adventure?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 10, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Ah, make sense.
> 
> Wasn't Windy Hill originally a stage from Sonic Adventure?



Nah, that was Windy Valley.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 10, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Nah, that was Windy Valley.


Thank you, now I have that stage's theme stuck in my head.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 10, 2013)

Good.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 10, 2013)

Interesting stuff about I found about Sonic Lost World.

Apparently we get RC toys that can be shared across Miiverse, but unfortunately, in the Wii U version you get them by competing with what looks like Omachao Mk II.

Oh well, maybe it won't be so bad.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 11, 2013)

I like how everyone was expecting a Pokemon to be revealed today for Smash Bros.

Instead we got Wii Fit Trainer's ass-


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 11, 2013)

I don't mind. XD *bricked*


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 11, 2013)

Ok, it takes a moment but her leg looks like it is on backwards. I know it's not but the way the lighting plays it's like it can flip back and forth like an optical illusion..


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 11, 2013)

Well, tomorrow's the big day for Pokemon X and Y. You think store clerks will need body armor to survive the ensuing chaos?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 11, 2013)

Reeeaaallly hope R.O.B. is put in Smash 4. Everyone hates him, but I mained the fuck out of him.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> *snip*


is that you ActRaiser???????????????????


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 11, 2013)

Nope, that's Super Pilot Wings.

That's cool actually. Super Pilot Wings, Wuhu, and I'm assuming the stage goes over Crescent Island.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Nope, that's Super Pilot Wings.
> 
> That's cool actually. Super Pilot Wings, Wuhu, and I'm assuming the stage goes over Crescent Island.



From Diddy Kong Racing?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 11, 2013)

[yt]9dyaI3UA_YY[/yt]

Aaaaahhhh

All of the boners, all of them!!


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 11, 2013)

A female Ganon? EEEEEEWWWWWWWWWW!!!!


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 11, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> From Diddy Kong Racing?



I...JUST said _Pilot Wings_. @-@


----------



## Runefox (Oct 12, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> A female Ganon? EEEEEEWWWWWWWWWW!!!!


COOTIES.

Seriously though, I find it odd that people are willing to accept the notion of a female version of the antagonist and not the protagonist.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 12, 2013)

Because it hasn't been done yet. If they did, no one would care.

EDIT: After playing BS Link to the Past just now, the rental system in Link Between Worlds actually isn't a feature though expanded upon. Wonder if they pulled some other stuff from this (if there's anything else).


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 12, 2013)

Well, the new Pokemon games just arrived. Anybody here heard anything else related to that?

I was expecting to see headlines about it flying off the shelves by now.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 12, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well, the new Pokemon games just arrived. Anybody here heard anything else related to that?
> 
> I was expecting to see headlines about it flying off the shelves by now.



...What are you expecting? Sales data? It hasn't even been a day. I doubt it will do as good as GTAV's success. It'll sell well, but I don't see it breaking any Pokerecords.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 12, 2013)

Yeah, because what gamers really want is picking up hookers and killing everything in sight, bonus points for senior citizens, and blow up cops. Doesn't say too many good things about the mentality of today's gamers if the most they want to do is just shoot everything and get virtual STDs. -_-

Anyway, enough of me hating on GTA, anybody here have Pokemon X or Y yet?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 12, 2013)

...There's a Pokemon thread.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 12, 2013)

Some company called Qubic Games says they're hoping to release a game for the Wii U in 2014.

Am I the only one who hasn't heard of that company?

EDIT:

Huh. They made the AirRace games. Never played them though, so it's too hard for me to say whether or not they'd make a good game for the Wii U.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 12, 2013)

AiRace is niche, but pretty cool. Flight racers are rare.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> AiRace is niche, but pretty cool. Flight racers are rare.



Yeah, I can't understand why though. Are they just not as loved as games where you race in 2 dimensions of space?


----------



## Runefox (Oct 12, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I was expecting to see headlines about it flying off the shelves by now.


There are some, actually. In Japan, the game was sold out prior to  release. Hard sales data won't be available for another week or so, but you can mull this over for now if you like.



TransformerRobot said:


> Yeah, because what gamers really want is picking up hookers and killing everything in sight, bonus points for senior citizens, and blow up cops. Doesn't say too many good things about the mentality of today's gamers if the most they want to do is just shoot everything and get virtual STDs. -_-


Actually, GTA's not about that and it's pretty obvious you haven't played one if that's all you think they are; There's actually a lot of social commentary and stuff. Personally though, I'm not all that excited for it. And this is extremely off-topic.

My roommate has PokÃ©mon Y; He's sequestered my 3DS while he plays through it. Personally, I'm not sure if I want to pick it up or not. I haven't played a PokÃ©mon game since Yellow, and really, I'm not entirely sure I want to dive into it now that the rules have changed significantly. I'm sure they ease you into it, but I can't shake the feeling that the game expects a certain amount of familiarity. That said, I also haven't really had the patience for RPG's lately.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 12, 2013)

One other thing I don't understand:

-Apparently Wii U sales went up 685% in Europe because of Wind Waker HD. How can a mere HD remake become a slight system seller?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 12, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Yeah, I can't understand why though. Are they just not as loved as games where you race in 2 dimensions of space?



Obviously not.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 12, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> One other thing I don't understand:
> 
> -Apparently Wii U sales went up 685% in Europe because of Wind Waker HD. How can a mere HD remake become a slight system seller?


Its Zelda and its pretty to look at.
Plus some people may have already wanted it. That just pushed them over the edge enough to buy it.


Runefox said:


> My roommate has PokÃ©mon Y; He's sequestered my 3DS while he plays through it. Personally, I'm not sure if I want to pick it up or not. I haven't played a PokÃ©mon game since Yellow, and really, I'm not entirely sure I want to dive into it now that the rules have changed significantly. I'm sure they ease you into it, but I can't shake the feeling that the game expects a certain amount of familiarity. That said, I also haven't really had the patience for RPG's lately.


A lot of Pokemon games will tell some of the basics in each game. Even things like how type advantages work and what status problems are.
They put Pokemon schools in game to explain all this stuff. There isn't a whole lot to learn, and the game will likely teach a lot of it itself. If its like a lot of other Pokemon games.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2013)

I never played anything before I jumped into Gen IV. The games usually have an exclusive gimmick that might not be mandatory, but is a significant part of the game's region identity. They always teach you that. And being a kid's game, they make sure to have plenty of tutorials.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 13, 2013)

Watched that new Zelda Trailer SirRob posted and can see all the Link is a Creeper memes happening. Like him sneaking into Zelda's bedroom like that 

Ahh hur hur I get it

"High" and "Low" Rule


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Watched that new Zelda Trailer SirRob posted and can see all the Link is a Creeper memes happening. Like him sneaking into Zelda's bedroom like that



I'm supposed to be the one making lewd conclusions like that. 
Shit would be funny if done right though. If done TOO right...may even be *actually* creepy. x-x


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 13, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Zelda's bedroom


If she has one.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 13, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> If she has one.



What do you think is in that bedroom?

Also, when they said 685%, what do they mean? Percent of what?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 14, 2013)

Dunno if anyone's seen this yet.







It's amazing how much truth can be in one place...


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Dunno if anyone's seen this yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You haven't answered my question.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 14, 2013)

What question?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> What question?



When they said 685%, what do they mean? Percent of what? I may have missed something while I was reading the article.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 14, 2013)

Means nothing. Wii U is selling like shit, so 685% of shit is still shit. If you get 600% of a dime, you're still on welfare. Zelda HD did next nothing for Wii U's sales.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;GUslUO1YyiE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUslUO1YyiE[/video]

Not too bad actually.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 14, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> What do you think is in that bedroom?
> 
> Also, when they said 685%, what do they mean? Percent of what?



Increase, not a percentage of something.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 14, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Increase, not a percentage of something.



Okay, since European sales for the Wii U have been 793,000 as of late, what were they before the 685% increase?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 14, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Okay, since European sales for the Wii U have been 793,000 as of late, what were they before the 685% increase?



I don't think it rose over 160k for sales in the last few months?

I mean it's just that is a nice big number but if say they were selling 1 unit in X amount of time since Zelda was announced it would mean 685% would be 685 units
It may be 6850 or 68500 

All I know is they used that percentage without giving better data to make something look bigger than it should.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you very much. 

Oh! Now that the 2DS itself is now out, have any of you tried it? If so, how was it?


----------



## Runefox (Oct 14, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Okay, since European sales for the Wii U have been 793,000 as of late, what were they before the 685% increase?



Since it seems to be OK to discuss this, I'm going to jump in and point out that it was UK sales that spiked 685%; The real number is closer to 400-500%. They were 1,147, below the PS Vita at 1,886. The week of the spike, the WiiU's sales rose to 6,871 units, below the 3DS and PS3/360 by a good 3k-6k. Prior to the sales boost, the WiiU's weekly sales in Europe were destroyed by the *PSP* at 5,287 vs 13,111. Current European numbers put the WiiU up closer to the XBox 360 at about 5k units under; However, that's probably an anomaly.

The WiiU did not sell 685% of what it's already sold; Its sales jumped  by that much over the previous week. 33,947 is the spiked total for  Europe, not 793,425. The prior week's total for Europe was 759,478. The PS3, 360, and 3DS typically sell more than this many units per week, which means even with the increase of sales, it isn't really enough, and it probably won't last.

The problem is that the WiiU *isn't even on the chart* for yearly sales. The WiiU, to date, has sold fewer units than the Atari 7800, which was launched near the end of the video game crash and competed directly against the NES for a very small market. Both the PS3 and 360 have to date sold nearly 80 million units, which works out roughly to 10-11 million units per year.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 15, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Oh! Now that the 2DS itself is now out, have any of you tried it? If so, how was it?



Ah, I actually came here to write my own review of sorts on it. I've swapped my original 3DS for one and played it in the past 24 hours.

Contra 4 has been my stress test for all DS models and so far I've only enjoyed it on the vanilla 2004 DS model. It had the grip, dexterity, and weight a fast and demanding game needs to be played as intended. No other model I've used could match the original DS's build. 
The 2DS however has enough balance as Nathan Burr puts it so I can use the D-Pad and play as intensely as I need to _comfortably. _There are a few other subtle features that just make over all use much more enjoyable.

-The face buttons are not as "hard" on this model compared to the vanilla 3DS, so mashing them does not require as much effort or strain. I've literally gotten little concave indentations on my thumb from that for a few minutes on the old model. Never with any other system
-Shoulder buttons look to be 70% larger and they curve along the top corners allowing for a natural grip from the index fingers (this was where my cramping came from on the original model). No boxy shoulders.
They also have a slight concave for rest and a bit more travel than previous ones.
-The D-Pad also takes less effort to press as it's more spongy like the face buttons. Come to thing all the buttons have a nice sponginess to them somewhere around the DS Lite's.
-Unlike the 3DS's start select home, the 2DS features the DSi's layout of them and removes the membrane which makes them much easier to press.
-The "toast" ("house" if you're name is XoPachi) design obviously lets you hold the system with a level of completeness I've only ever gotten from the Vita and vanilla DS.
The STYLUS PLACEMENT has been FIXED. 3DS couldn't have picked a worse spot on the unit to place the stylus. It's now on the right side in the center like it was with the DS lite. I can grab the stylus in a swift motion for the proper immediacy. 
-It sits flush on tables which is nice and they've thought of this so the camera lense is ever so slightly recessed as to avoid scratching.
-It has a subtle matte finish so no finger prints (but I prefer a glossy finish as for me it's pick my poison; clean fingerprints on gloss or be less satisfied with the design forever with matte. But I don't really care) or a ton of scratches lest you take a knife to the shell.

Small issues:

-Volume like any other Nintendo product is still garbage, but this is slightly beneath the 3DS and DEFINITELY the Vita. Mainly due to dropping the right speaker and going mono, one of the few things that cut cost.
-It takes about a second longer to get back to the home menu I've also noticed (I'll test this next I see my friend; he has a vanilla 3DS).
-And speaking of volume, the volume rocker is perfectly flush with the system. No protrusions to grip it for precision volume adjustment. It is ridged though. That's a super small problem though.

I've never "upgraded" for the sake of "upgrading", except when I broke my 3GS and got a 4S for free. But to trade in something and pay a small amount to get another model with the same function? Never in my life. THIS however is one of the best Nintendo decisions I've made in years. And it's the most comfortable Nintendo item I've held since vanilla DS. Nintendo clearly had comfort and ruggedness in mind. 

Say what you want about it being a Leap Frog. This thing delivers.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 15, 2013)

Not sure if I should be surprised or not. Pokemon X and Y have sold 4 million units in just 2 days. TWO DAYS! O_O

I even looked around at my local EB Games (the Canadian Gamestop if you don't know what it is), and most display boxes for the games had "Sold out" stickers.

I'm gonna be looking for another update on that next week.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 15, 2013)

That's really not at all surprising.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 15, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Not sure if I should be surprised or not. Pokemon X and Y have sold 4 million units in just 2 days. TWO DAYS! O_O


I was like the second person in Tillamook to pick up a copy from our local store.  They maybe got like 15-20 copies total, and by today are most _definitely_ sold out (if not by earlier, like Sunday/Monday).  And while they didn't have / couldn't find them on launch day, the clerk gave me one each of the Xerneas/Yveltal shaped pins that were being offered with each purchase.  (Okay, you were only supposed to get one, but as they're currently sold out of the games themselves....)


----------



## Runefox (Oct 15, 2013)

If there's one franchise that repeatedly makes money for Nintendo, it's PokÃ©mon. Shatters sales on every release. It's the Call of Duty of Nintendo-land.

Now put one on the WiiU. PokÃ©mon XXD or something. I know you want to keep the main series mobile, Nintendo, I get that. Bring over some spinoffs to the WiiU and you're guaranteed to expand your audience at least a little. Maybe even let you import/share your PokÃ©mon X/Y lineup over WiFi. But I guess it's too late for that now; Guess it'd have to be X2/Y2. Seriously though, a console version of PokÃ©mon that gives you the ability to bring over your handheld save and go on a sidequest to do more would be pretty great.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 15, 2013)

Runefox said:


> If there's one franchise that repeatedly makes money for Nintendo, it's PokÃ©mon. Shatters sales on every release. It's the Call of Duty of Nintendo-land.
> 
> Now put one on the WiiU. PokÃ©mon XXD or something. I know you want to keep the main series mobile, Nintendo, I get that. Bring over some spinoffs to the WiiU and you're guaranteed to expand your audience at least a little. Maybe even let you import/share your PokÃ©mon X/Y lineup over WiFi. But I guess it's too late for that now; Guess it'd have to be X2/Y2. Seriously though, a console version of PokÃ©mon that gives you the ability to bring over your handheld save and go on a sidequest to do more would be pretty great.



You can always go here and tell them.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 15, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> You can always go here and tell them.



That's absolutely not what that form is for. That's tech support. There's no Nintendo suggestion box.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 16, 2013)

Runefox said:


> That's absolutely not what that form is for. That's tech support. There's no Nintendo suggestion box.



I meant the "General Comments or Questions" form.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 16, 2013)

I wish there were more games on the 3DS that catered to me. :c
I have to wait.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I wish there were more games on the 3DS that catered to me. :c
> I have to wait.


Don't worry. Mighty No. 9 is heading there, and Shantae's getting some 3DS exclusive love in time for the holiday season.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh yeah and Pirate's Curse comes out sometime next month or December.
But I've been searching high and low for something with some real action like Kid Icarus only I completed Kid Icarus on 9 100% already. Not to mention I uh...lost it. ;w;
So as of now, the only 3DS cart I have is Pokeymanz X.

GEE, SURE WOULD HAVE BEEN NICE IF CONTRA AND MEGA MAN WEREN'T CANCELED BY THEIR RESPECTIVE SHITTY ASS COMPANIES. THAT'D BE REAL NICE TO HAVE THOSE ABOUT NOW.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 17, 2013)

Sakurai needs to stop leading me on with these gynophobic Fox screenshots.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 17, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Sakurai needs to stop leading me on with these gynophobic Fox screenshots.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 17, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Guess it'd have to be X2/Y2. Seriously though, a console version of PokÃ©mon that gives you the ability to bring over your handheld save and go on a sidequest to do more would be pretty great.


But muh Pokemon Zetto...


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Oh yeah and Pirate's Curse comes out sometime next month or December.
> But I've been searching high and low for something with some real action like Kid Icarus only I completed Kid Icarus on 9 100% already. Not to mention I uh...lost it. ;w;
> So as of now, the only 3DS cart I have is Pokeymanz X.
> 
> GEE, SURE WOULD HAVE BEEN NICE IF CONTRA AND MEGA MAN WEREN'T CANCELED BY THEIR RESPECTIVE SHITTY ASS COMPANIES. THAT'D BE REAL NICE TO HAVE THOSE ABOUT NOW.









YES! IT! WOULD!

Also, Fox looks like he was shot in the crotch.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't get the Turok reference.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I don't get the Turok reference.



The reference is unintentional. That's just the face for how angry I am at Konami and Capcom.

Also, just tried Mario and Luigi Dream Team today. All I can say is this:


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 18, 2013)

Sonic Lost World is...a mixed bag. It's gotten equally high praise as much as equally HORRID reviews. From the poor reviews (that make some valid complaints of certain things I see from the videos alone) people aren't saying the game is inherently bad, but strays away from what makes Sonic special much like Unleashed did. It feels like a platformer, but not a Sonic platformer and that homing attack is fucking garbage. 

I think Sterling has the best summary of the game as far as what I've seen goes. Now I still think it's going to sell highly, because it's Sonic. I mean, every Mario game sells so why not the second most popular platforming IP? But, it seems to be a mixed bag even if it's not broken. We'll see how the public sees it when it hits shelves the 29th. 

I'm still fiending on it day one. lol
http://www.destructoid.com/review-sonic-lost-world-263720.phtml


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 18, 2013)

It'll sell well no matter what reviewers say. Same thing happened with Sonic 06 (although they were right about that one being complete trash).


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 18, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> It'll sell well no matter what reviewers say. Same thing happened with Sonic 06 (although they were right about that one being complete trash).


though that lead to people buying it to actually experience how shitty it was


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 18, 2013)

There will still be a lot of people who like Sonic Lost World, and a fair bit of people who don't like it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 18, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> There will still be a lot of people who like Sonic Lost World, and a fair bit of people who don't like it.


and the very few of us going "thank goodness that old project finally got done" or "it feels like a sonic version of Mario galaxy"


----------



## Runefox (Oct 19, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> "it feels like a sonic version of Mario galaxy"


 Funny you should say that, Mario Galaxy feels a lot like a Mario version of Sonic Xtreme.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 19, 2013)

Which never even made it to release so it doesn't really count....


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 19, 2013)

Guess Starfox 2 doesn't count as my favorite Starfox then. :/


----------



## Runefox (Oct 19, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Which never even made it to release so it doesn't really count....


 
  So an idea that they had *17 years ago* isn't theirs because it wasn't released and a similar game got released since then?

... Jesus Christ that makes me feel old. :<


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 19, 2013)

Not to call Galaxy a ripoff, but the footage has been available for ages of Xtreme. Long before Galaxy was even announced. There's no conceivable way possible on this Earth that _someone_ at EAD did NOT see it. Sonic IS kind of a close competitor for Nintendo's star platformer. I would hope Nintendo kept up on how/what the blue bastard is doing. 
So they may have very well been sitting on a few ideas pulled from even a canceled game. It's not impossible and nowhere near farfetched an idea. We'll never know.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 20, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> "it feels like a sonic version of Mario galaxy"


But that's Colours.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 20, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> But that's Colours.



Ah, touche.

Anyway, just got LEGO City Undercover, and I gotta say it's a lot of fun. It proves that you can have a fun open world game that doesn't require hookers and severed body parts.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 20, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> But that's Colours.



In concept, but level design. You have to be HARDCORE Sonic fantard to say it doesn't look anything like Galaxy.



TransformerRobot said:


> Ah, touche.
> 
> Anyway, just got LEGO City Undercover, and I gotta say it's a lot of fun. It proves that you can have a fun open world game that doesn't require hookers and severed body parts.



Lego people fall to *pieces*. Vastly more violent than any other game on the market.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Lego people fall to *pieces*. Vastly more violent than any other game on the market.



But all I've been doing is arresting criminals, driving police cars badly and breaking inanimate objects. Although Chase McCain is broken apart for his death animation, and in one cutscene a crook's hands pop out of his arms.

Anyway, it's not like getting hit with the RPG in Duke Nukem. XD

I just remembered that Wii Party U will be released in 5 days.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 20, 2013)

I was only joking. 

EDIT: JESUS Christ. The utter shitstorm I'm seeing over Sonic Lost World's low scores is the worst I've seen in almost a decade. Holy mother of fuck this community will never change. Just deal with it! 
It got low scores from SOME people, that shouldn't change annnnyboooody's opinion who hadn't already made up their minds about the game; those who were stoked about it should still try it (fucking ME) and those who don't care should continue not caring. If anything, this like a few centillion other factors, is going to hurt Wii U more. And that's not even guaranteed. But that was the only other thing the console had going for it this holiday season besides Mario 3LOLS World and it dropped the ball.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 23, 2013)

I pre-ordered a copy of Sonic Lost World yesterday.

Also, they're releasing this starting November 1:







I'd rather it was a Wonderful 101 bundle or a Pikmin 3 bundle, but hey, seems to me it's a good deal.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 23, 2013)

Mario is a system seller, I don't see a problem.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 23, 2013)

Finally. An ACTUAL game bundled with the system.



Stratadrake said:


> Mario is a system seller, I don't see a problem.



Really? Mario Bros U sold systems? Hm. I missed that.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 23, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Mario is a system seller, I don't see a problem.



Yeah, but it's 2 Mario games that were already released 12 and 3 months ago respectively. It might be a problem, but I don't know enough about how marketing works to say anything else.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 23, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Yeah, but it's 2 Mario games that were already released 12 and 3 months ago respectively. It might be a problem, but I don't know enough about how marketing works to say anything else.



Assuming the price stays the same (because it's not worth $300 to begin with), this is not a bad bundle at all. If I weren't boycotting Nintendo home plats, I'd pick it up. Two free platformers with a console? That ain't bad. The thing is that this should have been done WAY earlier. Better late than never I suppose.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 23, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Really? Mario Bros U sold systems? Hm. I missed that.



Mario Brothers is usually a big title that will push units. So yeah a system seller would be accurate. Just like Pokemon bundles would push the DS line.

Keep in mind info is outdated and from Japan. 

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ir/en/sales/software/wiiu.html


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 23, 2013)

Nintendo is good at most things it does, it's just too damn slow at doing them!!






Anyway, I now want Pokemon X and Y for one particular creature; Honedge.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 23, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Really? Mario Bros U sold systems? Hm. I missed that.


Well, it's sold something like 2.1 million units so far, so it's safe to say it's one of the top titles on the WiiU. It's one of the titles I got with the system, and one of the only ones beyond Nintendo Land that's gotten any playtime.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 23, 2013)

Guess it might be a good package for selling the Wii U after all.

Not as good as a Super Mario 3D World bundle though.

EDIT:

This looks legit, but it might be a well-done fake. Think it's fake?

[video=youtube;XgDwTqTxTKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgDwTqTxTKY[/video]

The person who uploaded it called it a "commercial", but it looks more like a trailer.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh my god FAF...QUOTE on the damn phone! Whatever. -_-

Anyway. Guess I should have thought about the fact that Mario Bros U was the ONLY viable game on the console.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Oh my god FAF...QUOTE on the damn phone!



I've never heard that phrase before.

Also, Wii Party U is out tomorrow. Metro called it a "virtual ice breaker", while Forbes said it's "Second Screen Revolution that Delivers The Goods". I'd say that's good press, wouldn't you?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Oh my god FAF...QUOTE on the damn phone! Whatever. -_-
> 
> Anyway. Guess I should have thought about the fact that Mario Bros U was the ONLY viable game on the console.



Pretty much. 

Wow, way overpriced games on their Eshop for old titles. Street Fighter II is 8 bucks? It's just that you can somewhat forgive a console for having a lull in games you want, and can add some older games into your library, but SF II at that age should be 2.99 (this may not be the fault of Nintendo of course) but man... Even the LoZ games from the original NES are a bit high. They should be a few dollars, not 5 at this time.

Apparently some retailers in the UK have dropped the price of the 2Ds. Even at that price I'd consider buying that ugly looking thing lol
http://www.trustedreviews.com/news/nintendo-2ds-price-dropped-to-99-by-some-uk-retailers


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 24, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I've never heard that phrase before.



...
......
It wasn't a phrase. FAF is awful on mobile and now it doesn't quote reply when I want it to. I was being serious.



Arshes Nei said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Wow, way overpriced games on their Eshop for old titles. Street Fighter II is 8 bucks? It's just that you can somewhat forgive a console for having a lull in games you want, and can add some older games into your library, but SF II at that age should be 2.99 (this may not be the fault of Nintendo of course) but man... Even the LoZ games from the original NES are a bit high. They should be a few dollars, not 5 at this time.
> 
> ...



Zenonia is $8 last I checked on eShop. It's $0.99 on iPhone. 
Not Nintendo you say? Oh well let's look at Pokemon! $40 digitally. Are you kidding me? 
Nintendo being their classic scam artist nature under the guise of being your best friend. As usual.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Oh well let's look at Pokemon! $40 digitally. Are you kidding me?
> Nintendo being their classic scam artist nature under the guise of being your best friend. As usual.


Why only bash Nintendo for something that Sony and MS do with their digital releases too?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 24, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Why only bash Nintendo for something that Sony and MS do with their digital releases too?



I dunno about you, but I also get discounts on those digital releases.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 24, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Why only bash Nintendo for something that Sony and MS do with their digital releases too?


Because:

 A) Nintendo say that they're focusing on digital;

B) This is a thread about Nintendo games;

 C) Microsoft tends to discount (very slightly) digital downloads. Payday 2 for example is $34.99 on XBL Marketplace, while it's $39.99 in-store; 

D) Sony offers sales and discounts from time to time - Right now, they've got a sale on zombie-themed games, along with a $10 discount for every $50 spent. The Last of Us is on for $35.99 for PS Plus subscribers right now. Plus, PS Plus subscribers often get other discounts as well.

Nintendo is the only company that offers games at the full retail price with almost never any sale pricing. In fact, Shin Megami Tensei IV, which is only available at retail as a collector's edition with OST and art book, is $49.99 at retail and $49.99 on the EShop. The EShop version is just the game. There's no defending that bullshit. It's the reason I don't own SMT IV right now.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 24, 2013)

I can't recall any sales from Nintendo (digitally) of recent memory unless it was crap shovelware nonsense NO one bought.



Stratadrake said:


> Why only bash Nintendo for something that Sony and MS do with their digital releases too?



WHO CARES what Sony and MS do (which they don't). I wasn't talking about them and just because they or anyone else does it doesn't make it right for Nintendo. And this is a thread about Nintendo. So I'm going to bash shitty scumfuckery from _Nintendo_!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 24, 2013)

Look, basically I was looking at the Wii U as a purchase.

So this is what I was doing.
It's backwards compatible with Wii games - which I like that. As a bargain hunter it means those games people already played the hell of may go at a cheaper price now that there's a new system out and a system that can play it.

I actually liked the tablet idea (but it was the artist aspect - but doesn't seem to be much good use for it) and Nintendo doesn't seem to push what its system and tablet can really do much. 

The other thing I was looking at was it as future games. Basically, looking at old games on their eShop. I'd like to see what can keep me occupied in the meantime. I think as a consumer, if there isn't a lot of games out for the new system, you can keep people busy with releases on their eShop.

That's why I'm bitching about the price of the games. It's a bit ridiculous to still demand so much for games that are pretty damn old now, but can be a good timewaster in the meantime. I paid for the Zelda games before. 

I know you can also get a Premium Network Membership like a PS+, but their prices are still high and the membership sounds like you  still have to pay full price to get a discount towards other purchases.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 24, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Look, basically I was looking at the Wii U as a purchase.
> 
> So this is what I was doing.
> It's backwards compatible with Wii games - which I like that. As a bargain hunter it means those games people already played the hell of may go at a cheaper price now that there's a new system out and a system that can play it.
> ...



Isnt nintendo making another art program for the WiiU like how the first wii had an art program that came with its own tablet of sorts for it?


----------



## Runefox (Oct 24, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> Isnt nintendo making another art program for the WiiU like how the first wii had an art program that came with its own tablet of sorts for it?


Nintendo wasn't behind that one IIRC, but if they do, they'll need to release another tablet for it, since the WiiU tablet controller isn't pressure sensitive or very accurate.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 24, 2013)

If it's one thing I hope Nintendo does*n't* do is move from resistive to capacitive for any touch based systems they make. Love Vita to death, but I feel like I'm gonna damage my screen when I have to use touch controls.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 24, 2013)

Why can't they just add a sort of screen protector?

But yes, what you said there would be a nice move, especially for games that are heavy on touch gameplay.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 24, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Why can't they just add a sort of screen protector?
> 
> But yes, what you said there would be a nice move, especially for games that are heavy on touch gameplay.



It's not that I'm worried about the screen, but...do you know what the different between the two screen types are?
Resistive screens are kinda mushy. You can see and feel them being somewhat pressed in. This is what's in DS, 3DS, and Wii U gamepads.
Capacitive are the harder solid screens that are way more sensitive to touch seen in modern day phones. They DON'T flex at all.

I'd rather a game device have a resistive touch screen. I'm just more comfortable with it.

And I made an error. I DON'T want Nintendo to move from resistive touch screens. My mistake.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> If it's one thing I hope Nintendo does*n't* do is move from resistive to capacitive for any touch based systems they make. Love Vita to death, but I feel like I'm gonna damage my screen when I have to use touch controls.


There is actually some advantage to using resistive over capacitive; Resistive touchscreens tend to look less vibrant and are generally not as nice, but you get better accuracy out of resistive than you do with capacitive. That's not to say capacitive is inaccurate, but due to the way they work, they generally tend to require a larger touch area than resistive; If you've used a Jot or other professional stylus on the iPad, you've seen the conductive disc that they require. Resistive, on the other hand, can much more easily pinpoint a touch with a stylus.

That said, I don't think I've ever felt like I was going to break a capacitive touchscreen. The most glaring disadvantage I find is that they're fingerprint magnets.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 24, 2013)

Runefox said:


> That said, I don't think I've ever felt like I was going to break a capacitive touchscreen. The most glaring disadvantage I find is that they're fingerprint magnets.



So what should I do? Wash my hands every time I want to play Wii U?

But enough talk! Have at us!

[video=youtube;yO-yjleYlVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yO-yjleYlVE[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 24, 2013)

Ooooooo a game we...already own. :I
Lemme guess, 10,000% mark up?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 24, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> But enough talk! Have at us!
> *Video of Super Castlevania 4*


----------



## Runefox (Oct 24, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> So what should I do? Wash my hands every time I want to play Wii U?


The WiiU touchscreen is resistive... Hence the stylus.

Also why is Castlevania IV even noteworthy?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 24, 2013)

Omae wa no shindeiru


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Ooooooo a game we...already own. :I
> Lemme guess, 10,000% mark up?



No, just letting people know it's coming out.

Also, it's a noteworthy entry to the series because of the new things you could do with the whip.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 24, 2013)

It WAS about 20 years ago. A new (actually good) Castlevania would be great though that's more Konami's fault, I suppose. Me and thousands of others have beaten this a million times. It's not news.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> A new (actually good) Castlevania would be great though that's more Konami's fault, I suppose.





XoPachi said:


> A new (actually good) Castlevania would be great





XoPachi said:


> A new (actually good) Castlevania





XoPachi said:


> A new (actually good)





XoPachi said:


> A new


Too bad Konami doesn't give a fuck about Castlevania anymore.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 24, 2013)

Barely. Mirror of Fate was awful. As was everything after Order of Ecclesia.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Barely. Mirror of Fate was awful. As was everything after Order of Ecclesia.


Including the animus ones as well.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 24, 2013)

U wanna go?


----------



## Runefox (Oct 24, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Including the animus ones as well.



I quite liked Portrait of Ruin; I thought the gameplay was pretty fresh thanks to the dual character system. I also appreciated a lot of the nods to previous games they managed to cram in there. Memory's a little foggy on Dawn of Sorrow (I remember Aria was better), but beyond the more blatant anime styling I didn't think it was a bad game. Definitely not anywhere near the craptastic level of any of the 3D CV's nor Harmony of Despair.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> U wanna go?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 24, 2013)

I'll give it to you, the art of the first two were AWFUL (Order of Ecclesia wasn't typical anime and it was stunning art direction). But the gameplay was solid for all three. No Symphony of the Night, but not at all bad. I'd love to see that style game on Wii U. Touch pad would work nicely with that kind of game IF no one fucked up.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'll give it to you, the art of the first two were AWFUL (Order of Ecclesia wasn't typical anime and it was stunning art direction). But the gameplay was solid for all three. No Symphony of the Night, but not at all bad. I'd love to see that style game on Wii U. Touch pad would work nicely with that kind of game IF no one fucked up.


Dawn of Sorrow was just redundant.

And I hated almost everything(Level design, Cast, Artwork .ect) about PoR.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 24, 2013)

You gotta give Dawn of Sorrow one thing: It had music that would make Freddy Kruger smile. XD

And yes, a lot of people would like what Xopachi just described. Perfecting that kind of gameplay would send the game flying off shelves.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 24, 2013)

I tell you one thing though. This shit BETTER stay a goddamn rumor.

Why can't we have a good FRESH library before we stink it up with rereleases? What the fuck is with Nintendo and their nostalgia blinded fans charging and paying (respectively) *full price* for shit they played already? They already remade half the damn Zelda games in the last 5 minutes and Mario's been rehashed to death so what's the point?

Fuck me, I'm beating a dead horse again. -_-


----------



## Runefox (Oct 24, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Dawn of Sorrow was just redundant.
> 
> And I hated almost everything(Level design, Cast, Artwork .ect) about PoR.


Agreed on DoS, but I disagree about PoR. I guess the artwork was kind of hokey and the cast was weird as far as a CV goes, but I did appreciate the story tying into the largely-forgotten Bloodlines, and I also thought the game played extremely well. I had a lot of fun with it.



XoPachi said:


> I tell you one thing though. This shit BETTER stay a goddamn rumor.


Miyamoto's expressed interest in it, and I'm sure Iwata's already in negotiations with their second party dev houses. After WWHD sold so well for so little effort (six months of dev time), why wouldn't Nintendo jump on the chance to make easy cash?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> They already remade half the damn Zelda games in the last 5 minutes


wat.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I tell you one thing though. This shit BETTER stay a goddamn rumor.


Don't worry, if I learned anything from Playstation All Stars, it's that Paul Gale's a lying $#&@$%^.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 24, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Don't worry, if I learned anything from Playstation All Stars, it's that Paul Gale's a lying $#&@$%^.


I wouldn't discount it too quickly; Miyamoto's commented positively about the idea, and it's not like the WiiU saw a big jump in sales after Wind Waker HD or anything. It makes too much sense that Nintendo can just belt out remakes in rapid succession without any real investment and rake in the cash.

This kind of thing is why I hate that more people don't question Nintendo's practices and stop buying up this shit.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 24, 2013)

I don't discount the possibility of Nintendo making more remakes (Not when Majora's Mask doesn't have a remake!), but I DO discount someone who _intentionally lied for popularity_ spouting rumors.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 24, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Not when Majora's Mask doesn't have a remake!


That's a blessing.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 24, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> wat.



An exaggeration, my friend.



SirRob said:


> Don't worry, if I learned anything from Playstation All Stars, it's that Paul Gale's a lying $#&@$%^.



Watch your tongue. Here's a mirror.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 24, 2013)

Symphony of the Night was a strange mix of Indiana Jones meets Julia Childs. I mean you're doing epic adventure but finding food that wasn't like big legs of mutton, but like the kinda shit that takes Gordon Ramsey cooking in walls. WALL MEAT.

That being said, the prices are still ugh on that shop. I just was basically trying to justify buying a Wii U despite low game content with the eShop and was horrified at the prices.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 24, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Symphony of the Night was a strange mix of Indiana Jones meets Julia Childs. I mean you're doing epic adventure but finding food that wasn't like big legs of mutton, but like the kinda shit that takes Gordon Ramsey cooking in walls. WALL MEAT.


It doesn't help that Alcaurd eats his food off the ground.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 24, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> It doesn't help that Alcaurd eats his food off the ground.



They should really do a parody with Alucard inviting girls over for dinner at his place, but his kitchen is just made of Castlevania walls. Just seeing him punch and whip shit to give a girl a rice pudding, then walking backwards to reset the room.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Watch your tongue. Here's a mirror.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 25, 2013)

Man...Wii U has so much potential for a Metroid game or sci if exploration in general if Nintendo wants to end that series.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 25, 2013)

Screw that, give us Metroid U.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 25, 2013)

Any big new game with some *real* exploration would be nice from them at this point. Metroid or not.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 25, 2013)

Well, what do you know.

Says in the link I just found that Reggie's going on a tour to play Wii U with Nintendo fans.

Does this mean they're actually doing something about the console's weak sales and consumer confusion?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 25, 2013)

Reggie's PR. 
He's just doing his usual rounds to make Nintendo look friendly to consumers so they can continue effortlessly scamming them with no ridicule. That's all. Guess I can't blame HIM though.

EDIT: Not that no one knows about this game, but there is a somewhat documentary on Smash Bros.

[video=youtube;6tgWH-qXpv8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tgWH-qXpv8#t=302[/video]


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 25, 2013)

Well I think it's a good thing that Reggie's doing this. He's doing his part to fix the company's mistake from this past year; Not properly telling people what the hell the Wii U is.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 25, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Any big new game with some *real* exploration would be nice from them at this point. Metroid or not.



Pretty much. Hard to justify buying a 250 dollar system and there's very few games to play or extra features that go "Well least I can use it as a BluRay player in the meantime"


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 25, 2013)

Wait, the Wii U doesn't play Blu-Rays. Which console are you talking about?


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 25, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Wait, the Wii U doesn't play Blu-Rays. Which console are you talking about?


the PS3 was originally bought for many people as a "cheap Blu-ray Player" it was the only reason my mother actually bought a PS3 at the time it came out, it was also the reason why we got rid of it later on as it became no point on having it for it to just be a blu-ray player if no one gonna use it for games.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah, I forgot about that.

I can see one reason for Nintendo not making their consoles play DVDs or Blu-Rays, but what's the other reason?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 25, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Pretty much. Hard to justify buying a 250 dollar system and there's very few games to play or extra features that go "Well least I can use it as a BluRay player in the meantime"



Very hard to justify. There's like two decent fresh ideas on the console (Pikmin 3 announced in 2008 and WonderFlop 101) and it'll be two years into it's life soon.

----
All I want is to explore massive ravines, enormous caves, and canyons with Samus's ship to find where to go next and find more stuff. That'd be a badass and fitting new feature for a Metroid game. Her ship gets no love.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 25, 2013)

It wouldn't have been WonderFlop 101 if Nintendo actually utilized the damn thing!!


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 25, 2013)

Huh?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Very hard to justify. There's like two decent fresh ideas on the console (Pikmin 3 announced in 2008 and WonderFlop 101) and it'll be two years into it's life soon.
> 
> ----
> All I want is to explore massive ravines, enormous caves, and canyons with Samus's ship to find where to go next and find more stuff. That'd be a badass and fitting new feature for a Metroid game. Her ship gets no love.



Indeed.

Least Nintendo aren't total assholes like Microsoft and charging you to use any app with a Live account. Seriously, even when PSN was hacked and down you could still play and use those apps. Nintendo doesn't charge you for Netflix. Yet people so desperate for multiplayer take that shit up the ass on Live.

Really I know that they like keeping them on portables, but they really should just made a really good main playing Pokemon Game in HD. If it integrated with the new series even more even better. Like how there's Cross play on Ps3 and Vita.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah that's one thing I give Nintendo credit for even if they find other ways to fuck over consumer like a good little corporation. They charge nothing for online services. Though...they BETTER not because they haven't put a single game out that uses the fucking online they boasted about. 

And I was thinking about some sort of cross play. Especially since the 2DS is taking the Wii U's design a little bit. Made me think they were hinting at a start of integration. What I'm hoping is that in some way, Smash 4 has something the two versions can connect for. Something similar to Pokemon, like unlockables you can only get by connecting to the respective versions.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm still waiting.

Asymmetric gameplay is perhaps the single biggest thing that the WiiU is capable of, but... Nobody seems to be doing it. There was a bit of it in Nintendo Land, and that was the most fun I'd had with the console.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd do it myself, but I need to invite enough people over.

Wii Party U seems like the perfect game for that.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 26, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Wii Party U seems like the perfect game for that.


Yeah, but I don't want to play a party game. I want to play a game game.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 26, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Yeah, but I don't want to play a party game. I want to play a game game.



There's only Pikmin 3 then.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 26, 2013)

We know. We want more. 

The sad fact is that we know everything that will be coming out up until mid 2014. Annnnnnd, the only good exclusive apparently is Pikmin 3, I GUESS "New" Super Mario Bros and lol 3D World. I'd say Sonic, but the scores don't make me confident. I say apparently.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 27, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Yeah, I forgot about that.
> 
> I can see one reason for Nintendo not making their consoles play DVDs or Blu-Rays, but what's the other reason?


I dunno but I can play DvDs off of my SoftModded Wii now
and there WAS a GameCube that could play DvDs called the Panasonic Q


it always seems third parties add DvD playability but everyone is moving onto Blu-ray and well at this point people should have a blu-ray player


----------



## Runefox (Oct 27, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I can see one reason for Nintendo not making their consoles play DVDs or Blu-Rays, but what's the other reason?


Ostensibly, "to make it about the games", but all it really has ever done is piss people off by needing one more box in their living room setup. My PS3 can do CD, DVD, Blu-ray, and network playback out of the box, and my 360 can do much the same, less Blu-ray. Both even have official remotes. Licensing costs might factor in, but I honestly doubt it would be that big a hit.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 27, 2013)

THE WII HAD A REMOTE FOR FREE!!!! HA HA I WIN! NINTENDO MASTER RACE!

EDIT: Also, the ludicrous reaction Sonic Lost World's reviews summed up perfectly. Watched this on my phone, rolled off my bed. I was dying. Fucking love BlackBuster.
[video=youtube;Y82bXkCtVKw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82bXkCtVKw[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Oct 27, 2013)

It's like he was spying on me on the day the Pokemon XY reviews came out.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 27, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Ostensibly, "to make it about the games", but all it really has ever done is piss people off by needing one more box in their living room setup. My PS3 can do CD, DVD, Blu-ray, and network playback out of the box, and my 360 can do much the same, less Blu-ray. Both even have official remotes. Licensing costs might factor in, but I honestly doubt it would be that big a hit.



If Nintendo had more content playback it could also work, I mean basically less passthrough. Just don't want the XBoxOne philosophy. Small Wii U game apps would have been fine but Nintendo doesn't want that http://wiiudaily.com/2012/01/wii-u-to-support-non-game-apps-on-its-tablet-controller/ keep in mind I'm just only addressing a small part of the issue since the main is having big games, but I'm just saying if there's no major titles you need to help keep people busy.

Sonic fans give you mudbutt.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 27, 2013)

SirRob said:


> It's like he was spying on me on the day the Pokemon XY reviews came out.



...It got bad reviews?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 27, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...It got bad reviews?



So what if it did?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 27, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> So what if it did?



I was asking because I didn't know.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 27, 2013)

Neither did I, but I don't care if it did, I'm still getting it.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 27, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...It got bad reviews?


I think relative to other Pokemon games it wasn't as strong, although no critic would dare give it a bad review. I do know though that, while the numerical value is high, some reviews are pretty harsh.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 27, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Neither did I, but I don't care if it did, I'm still getting it.



Good for you.



SirRob said:


> I think relative to other Pokemon games it wasn't as strong, although no critic would dare give it a bad review. I do know though that, while the numerical value is high, some reviews are pretty harsh.



You're right. They'd get nuked from orbit and Nintendo most likely paid them (as companies do pay high profile reviewers for better scores) to give it better scores.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 27, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I think relative to other Pokemon games it wasn't as strong, although no critic would dare give it a bad review. I do know though that, while the numerical value is high, some reviews are pretty harsh.



I think most of the reviews that I read were pretty fair. IGN gave it a 9/10 and saw the enemy AI as the main negative point of the game. And I actually agree there! The AI really doesn't make the smartest moves most of the time.
But in some instances they do get pretty tough. I fought against a Cradily today in the arena thing in Lumoise City. I didn't bring a fighting type Mon and it got brutal... It used Stockpile to get it's defense and special defense up, had a root ability to heal itself and used Mega Drain. It also had Protect so it always got back to full HP every two rounds and because of Stockpile 3 Jolteon, Mega Garchomp and Charizard couldn't even dent it >__>


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 27, 2013)

EDIT: Nevermind. TAS. *snore*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 27, 2013)

SirRob said:


> It's like he was spying on me on the day the Pokemon XY reviews came out.


[video=youtube;If9b7pia5Jc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=If9b7pia5Jc[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 27, 2013)

Wow, that Spy Hunter game on 3DS...is a sham. Utter mockery of a classic.

EDIT: Waitwaitwait...wait.
http://kotaku.com/miyamoto-online-multiplayer-isnt-our-focus-1452295638

Miyamoto, you hack.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 28, 2013)

Great, he's turning into Iwata. -_-


----------



## SirRob (Oct 28, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> EDIT: Waitwaitwait...wait.
> http://kotaku.com/miyamoto-online-multiplayer-isnt-our-focus-1452295638
> 
> Miyamoto, you hack.


As it has been since the dawn of time.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 28, 2013)

This attitude of living in the past is gonna kill Nintendo. -_-

Also, this made me laugh:

[video=youtube;3QA8xtAA6Us]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QA8xtAA6Us[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 28, 2013)

SirRob said:


> As it has been since the dawn of time.



Except we didn't have online play at the dawn of time. We do now, so to have no other reason for excluding online when the game is multiplayer focused other than "I dun wunna" is pretty weak. And like TFR said, another example of being stuck in the past.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 28, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Except we didn't have online play at the dawn of time. We do now, so to have no other reason for excluding online when the game is multiplayer focused other than "I dun wunna" is pretty weak. And like TFR said, another example of being stuck in the past.


Right. But this has been an ongoing policy for Nintendo, so it's not really news. 
Honestly, I love online play. But I understand their focus on video games bringing people together, physically.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 28, 2013)

It doesn't at all promote being social. The exact opposite in fact. 

I don't have time extra to drive across town just to play games with my now scattered friends. As thousands of other people don't either with school, work, and families. Online play makes it vastly more convenient and easy to be social *like they claim they want* as you can connect with your friends *anytime*.
We could meet and make more Wii U friends through random match ups. Introduce new play styles to each other that can find new routes and secrets. These should be extremely easy possibilities and reasons as to why the omission of online is pretty disappointing in this day and age.

I also find it strange how they boast this new online they have. How Nintendo Network is just amazing, but there isn't a single blockbuster first party title utilizing until next year.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 28, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Except we didn't have online play at the dawn of time. We do now, so to have no other reason for excluding online when the game is multiplayer focused other than "I dun wunna" is pretty weak. And like TFR said, another example of being stuck in the past.


It like this with almost every Mario game.

Almost.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 28, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> It like this with almost every Mario game.
> 
> Almost.



Well until now, there was no competent online with Nintendo home consoles. And this is their only big game this year (for Wii U).

I'm just saying, it's not going to kill the game, but it's a bit of backpedaling when they clearly state they could do it.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 28, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It doesn't at all promote being social. The exact opposite in fact.
> 
> I don't have time extra to drive across town just to play games with my now scattered friends. As thousands of other people don't either with school, work, and families. Online play makes it vastly more convenient and easy to be social *like they claim they want* as you can connect with your friends *anytime*.
> We could meet and make more Wii U friends through random match ups. Introduce new play styles to each other that can find new routes and secrets. These should be extremely easy possibilities and reasons as to why the omission of online is pretty disappointing in this day and age.
> ...


I think with a console though, there's an expectation that you're going to be making a time investment in it. And it might be worth putting part of that time in to actually see your friends in person, using games as an excuse to meet up with them.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 28, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm just saying, it's not going to kill the game, but it's a bit of backpedaling when they clearly state they could do it.


Not even the new Mario Party has online. 

Just sayin'


----------



## SirRob (Oct 28, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Not even the new Mario Party has online.
> 
> Just sayin'


Online parties aren't really parties.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 28, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Online parties aren't really parties.


SirRob knows from experience.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 28, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I think with a console though, there's an expectation that you're going to be making a time investment in it. And it might be worth putting part of that time in to actually see your friends in person, using games as an excuse to meet up with them.



This is why I said _extra_ time to drive across town or wherever just to play video games. You can't do that as often as you can pick up a controller for 20 minutes when you're at home. Few people can anyway.
There's no excuse for this. It's just flat out dumb to leave out a pretty standard feature as online. 

I've never in my life heard of online play cutting into peoples time with friends. Ever. It's a flimsy excuse for Nintendo to skimp out as per usual.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 28, 2013)

Are you sure? I mean you're in the fandom, surely you've seen people who spend all their time online and not being social in their real lives.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 28, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It doesn't at all promote being social. The exact opposite in fact.
> 
> I don't have time extra to drive across town just to play games with my now scattered friends. As thousands of other people don't either with school, work, and families. Online play makes it vastly more convenient and easy to be social *like they claim they want* as you can connect with your friends *anytime*.
> We could meet and make more Wii U friends through random match ups. Introduce new play styles to each other that can find new routes and secrets. These should be extremely easy possibilities and reasons as to why the omission of online is pretty disappointing in this day and age.
> ...



Exactly! That's why Nintendo needs to go with the online flow.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 28, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I think with a console though, there's an expectation that you're going to be making a time investment in it. And it might be worth putting part of that time in to actually see your friends in person, using games as an excuse to meet up with them.



I don't know about you, but ever since I became an Adultâ„¢, I've found that it's increasingly difficult to synchronize schedules with my friends who are working different shifts than I do, or who have moved to / are working in Alberta and are now 3.5 hours behind me. The best I can usually do is to play with them online. I keep hearing about how people who play games online are "social rejects" and it sounds a lot like that's where you're going with this, but quite frankly, if you and your friends have got that much overlapping free time, I'm sure you don't have jobs.

I don't understand this batshit insane logic. Why the fuck should it matter whether you're playing the game together in the same room or not? Isn't the point of being social to actually be playing together? Games with local-only multiplayer mean that I can only very rarely actually play them multiplayer. I want the *option* to be able to play with those friends who I can't otherwise connect with physically for whatever reason. It's faster to get into and generally a lot more agreeable than driving across town / the country, especially after a long day / night at work. I'd love to still sit in the same room and do it that way, but the reality of it is that's not always going to be possible. Why shouldn't I have the option to play with them remotely?

 Why does the notion that local multiplayer is a better experience override this? Why does the inclusion of online play devalue local multiplayer? This is common fucking sense shit to me.

 Including online multiplayer essentially means that you can connect with your friends and play the game more often than local multiplayer, which means that, say for example I wanted to buy a game specifically to play with someone, I'd be far more likely to buy a game that I can get more out of than one that I'd only be able to play once in a blue moon when the stars align and we're both / all free. It doesn't mean that local multiplayer has to be axed. Hell, Halo 3 did AMAZING local/online multiplayer in that you could actually play split-screen *online*. Most games don't do split-screen anymore because, frankly, split-screen sucks. But a Mario game doesn't need that. Imagine having two people at one house playing Mario 3D World *locally* along with two others *online* at another house. That's *possible*. Nintendo won't do it. But it's something that could happen. Doesn't that sound pretty rad?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 28, 2013)

Halo 3 multiplayer...

The BEST times with my 360.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 28, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I don't know about you, but ever since I became an Adultâ„¢, I've found that it's increasingly difficult to synchronize schedules with my friends who are working different shifts than I do, or who have moved to / are working in Alberta and are now 3.5 hours behind me. The best I can usually do is to play with them online. I keep hearing about how people who play games online are "social rejects" and it sounds a lot like that's where you're going with this, but quite frankly, if you and your friends have got that much overlapping free time, I'm sure you don't have jobs.
> 
> I don't understand this batshit insane logic. Why the fuck should it matter whether you're playing the game together in the same room or not? Isn't the point of being social to actually be playing together? Games with local-only multiplayer mean that I can only very rarely actually play them multiplayer. I want the *option* to be able to play with those friends who I can't otherwise connect with physically for whatever reason. It's faster to get into and generally a lot more agreeable than driving across town / the country, especially after a long day / night at work. I'd love to still sit in the same room and do it that way, but the reality of it is that's not always going to be possible. Why shouldn't I have the option to play with them remotely?
> 
> ...



Yes it does. Please Nintendo, listen to this woman!! She knows what she's talking about!!


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 28, 2013)

...Rune's a dude, bro. XD


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 28, 2013)

But his avatar looked so feminine!! XD

Anyway, I've a small theory as to why Wii Party U has gotten a few shitty reviews; The reviewers were playing the game by themselves.

Party games aren't meant to be played alone.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 28, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> But his avatar looked so feminine!! XD
> 
> Anyway, I've a small theory as to why Wii Party U has gotten a few shitty reviews; The reviewers were playing the game by themselves.
> 
> Party games aren't meant to be played alone.



I can't say. Surprisingly, I thought Wii Party was decent. The games really pushed the Wii Remote to it's limit in terms of creative things you can do. But Wii Party U, I feel is no highlight. I don't have much scorn for it because it's not being hyped up as some huge massive release like WWHD was.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 28, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> But his avatar looked so feminine!! XD


I'm not offended. I'm actually a smidge transgender (at least in the braincase), so it's kind of flattering in a way.



> Anyway, I've a small theory as to why Wii Party U has gotten a few shitty reviews; The reviewers were playing the game by themselves.
> 
> Party games aren't meant to be played alone.


I'm not too sure about that. If that were the case, then all other party games would be reviewed poorly as well. The Mario Party series generally gets good reviews if I'm not mistaken, or at least better than most of the reviews I'm seeing for Wii Party U. I think it's more likely that the game simply isn't as engaging.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 28, 2013)

Fuggin love Mario Party.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 28, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I'm not offended. I'm actually a smidge transgender (at least in the braincase), so it's kind of flattering in a way.
> 
> 
> I'm not too sure about that. If that were the case, then all other party games would be reviewed poorly as well. The Mario Party series generally gets good reviews if I'm not mistaken, or at least better than most of the reviews I'm seeing for Wii Party U. I think it's more likely that the game simply isn't as engaging.



Not engaging? There are 80 minigames in the whole disc. EIGHTY minigames. That should leave no room for boredom.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 28, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Not engaging? There are 80 minigames in the whole disc. EIGHTY minigames. That should leave no room for boredom.



*ahem* *Action 52.*


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 28, 2013)

...







^no


----------



## Runefox (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh god Sonic Shuffle. I wanted to like that game. The cel shading was a little weird, but the minigames were horrendous and the LOAD TIMES. Oh god.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 28, 2013)

I've been searching, and I got thinking, maybe this should've been the Wii U controller's final design?






It looks like it would've been more practical somehow, maybe off-TV play with multiple controllers (Does the Wii U already do that?).


----------



## Runefox (Oct 28, 2013)

Looks a lot like the MOGA iOS controller:


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 28, 2013)

I wonder what that racing game is. O-O


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 28, 2013)

I wanted to either get a 3Ds to play with my baby sis (she's the youngest, not a baby by any means) but I can't find good multiplayer...been debating on sending her a PS3 with a PS+ membership instead


----------



## Teal (Oct 28, 2013)

What kind of games does she like?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 28, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Looks a lot like the MOGA iOS controller:



Quite impressive.

Anyway, I think maybe the one I showed you should've been the final version of the Wii U gamepad. It looks like it would be smaller, but less cumbersome.

Then again, without the design we got in the end, we wouldn't have full potential unleashed in games like Game & Wario and Wii Party U (Tabletop Boxing at least).


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 28, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I wanted to either get a 3Ds to play with my baby sis (she's the youngest, not a baby by any means) but I can't find good multiplayer...been debating on sending her a PS3 with a PS+ membership instead



How old is she? I can think of one game she might like, but it would depend on if she's already 10 years old or not.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 28, 2013)

She's definitely not 10, baby in this case means the youngest.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 28, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I don't know about you, but ever since I became an Adultâ„¢, I've found that it's increasingly difficult to synchronize schedules with my friends who are working different shifts than I do, or who have moved to / are working in Alberta and are now 3.5 hours behind me. The best I can usually do is to play with them online. I keep hearing about how people who play games online are "social rejects" and it sounds a lot like that's where you're going with this, but quite frankly, if you and your friends have got that much overlapping free time, I'm sure you don't have jobs.
> 
> I don't understand this batshit insane logic. Why the fuck should it matter whether you're playing the game together in the same room or not? Isn't the point of being social to actually be playing together? Games with local-only multiplayer mean that I can only very rarely actually play them multiplayer. I want the *option* to be able to play with those friends who I can't otherwise connect with physically for whatever reason. It's faster to get into and generally a lot more agreeable than driving across town / the country, especially after a long day / night at work. I'd love to still sit in the same room and do it that way, but the reality of it is that's not always going to be possible. Why shouldn't I have the option to play with them remotely?
> 
> ...


Right. Well isolated single adults might not be Nintendo's key demographic here. I think I'm starting to understand this community's view on the company.
Can you really say online play hasn't devalued local multiplayer? Has the internet not devalued a sense of local community? I think, especially in a place like Japan, where isolation is pretty much a standard, enforcing local multiplayer might not help sales, but it's advocating a social importance. 
I've had battles in Brawl where some players were local and some were online. Honestly, that was sort of awkward.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 28, 2013)

Online hasn't done anything but allow people who can't play with friends everyday locally to play more frequently together. There is literally NO drawback to online play. Period.



Arshes Nei said:


> She's definitely not 10, baby in this case means the youngest.



Look into Heroes of Ruin and Code of Princess. Both multiplayer RPG's that got some rather high praise, but overlooked. One plays like Diablo Lite and the other a "laned" beat em up, respectively.
If you can find a control scheme that works, Kid Icarus may be nice for you both to play together also. Hell, I'll hop in also.

And while it's your choice, I HIGHLY recommend the 2DS. I gave my opinion on it in another thread. I'll go grab that and edit it in. But it's really not too "unportable" a lot of reviewers said it was, but I notice that they were always wearing jeans in their demonstration. I fit my 2DS in my normal pants pocket perfectly and easily without it awkwardly bulging out because I wear pretty loose thin sweats. FUCK jeans.

EDIT: 



Spoiler: 2DS Overview






XoPachi said:


> -The face buttons are not as "hard" on this model compared to the vanilla 3DS, so mashing them does not require as much effort or strain. I've literally gotten little concave indentations on my thumb from that for a few minutes on the old model. Never with any other system, including the 2DS.
> -Shoulder buttons look to be 70% larger and they curve along the top corners allowing for a natural grip from the index fingers (this was where my cramping came from on the original model). No boxy shoulders.
> They also have a slight concave for rest and a bit more travel than previous ones.
> -The D-Pad also takes less effort to press as it's more spongy like the face buttons. Come to think, all the buttons have a nice sponginess to them somewhere around the DS Lite's.
> ...


----------



## Runefox (Oct 28, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Right. Well isolated single adults might not be Nintendo's key demographic here. I think I'm starting to understand this community's view on the company.


And who *is* Nintendo's demographic? Children? You might think so, but I don't recall any recent Nintendo titles getting EC ratings, and I'm sure that at 22 years old you don't think they are, either. The "E" for everyone is what Nintendo is proudly displaying and their "something for everyone" mantra is flying in the face of whatever it is you're getting at here.



> Can you really say online play hasn't devalued local multiplayer?


*Yes.
*
Please explain why - with multiple examples - I shouldn't.



> Has the internet not devalued a sense of local community?


No, I can't say it has. Internet communities are the same things as local ones; Collections of like-minded people. The only difference is geographic dispersion. I'm honestly surprised that you're even here on the forums to begin with if you truly believed that.

I wonder if you remember newsgroups...



> I think, especially in a place like Japan, where isolation is pretty much a standard, enforcing local multiplayer might not help sales, but it's advocating a social importance.


. . . So Nintendo's big idea is... Social reform? That's their business model? That's what they're selling? Give me a fucking break. Nintendo is a company, trying to make money. They have incredibly talented and creative people working for them, and that's really their greatest strength. They have shareholders to appease, they have money to make, and that's the core purpose of any business. It's *always* been Nintendo's driving motivation, and they've been incredibly monopolistic and aggressive in doing so in the past.



> I've had battles in Brawl where some players were local and some were online. Honestly, that was sort of awkward.


I guess if you've only ever played against someone sitting next to you, it might be. Personally? When I was in my early teens, I remember using my modem to call up a friend's computer so we could play Command & Conquer and Duke Nukem 3D over our phone lines.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes. Children. Not 5 year olds, but people in school-- people who don't work night shifts. 'Everyone' might mean they're also thinking about adult players, but I think it'd be sort of crazy to say they're the main target.

I've got two examples from this past week, actually. I had the opportunity to battle someone in Pokemon at school, but I declined because I could just play him online. I also had the opportunity to go to a gaming event at our school, but instead I decided to play Pokemon with my online friends. The idea of playing a game with someone in person becomes less attractive when you can play online, without worrying about any sort of social etiquette. 

You can't say it has? I don't know about you, but I don't know -anyone- in my neighborhood. Heck I don't even talk to people in school. Online's better, since I can hand pick what communities I can join. I'm proof of what I'm saying.

Nintendo's a company, yes. But companies are made up of people, and those people can have their own values and impart them through their companies. I think Miyamoto's a perfect example of that. Of course, I'm just speculating about their reasoning for not including online, but I'm positive it's a reason outside of making money.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 28, 2013)

SirRob said:


> but I'm positive it's a reason outside of making money.



Why's that?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 28, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Why's that?


Because everyone would totally eat up an online multiplayer Mario?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 29, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Online hasn't done anything but allow people who can't play with friends everyday locally to play more frequently together. There is literally NO drawback to online play. Period.



My baby sis is going to med school and I got a lot of work which is why I was looking for something both of us could join in on. Hell we were taking turns on Parappa the last time I visited. So I thought it would be cool to find something that's good online multiplayer with her (she has a decent PC now that I built it for her - so I have to see if she wants to venture into PC gaming).


----------



## Runefox (Oct 29, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Yes. Children. Not 5 year olds, but people in school-- people who don't work night shifts. 'Everyone' might mean they're also thinking about adult players, but I think it'd be sort of crazy to say they're the main target.


So why are you playing Nintendo games? You're not the target audience by that logic. That said, school kids are definitely not the target audience of Mario titles; The games have an extremely broad appeal, as do PokÃ©mon titles, and *t**hat's the secret to their success in terms of sales figures*. That is why Nintendo specifically *does not* target any particular audience. Most Zelda titles, including Skyward Sword, are rated E in spite of their more mature setting than the Mario franchise. For that matter, ZombiU, an M-rated game, is currently sitting in the #3 position in total sales to date on the WiiU. It's not actually doing very well objectively speaking when you consider it's sold only 0.53 million copies in a year, but you can safely assume that there are, at *minimum*, that many adult WiiU owners out there - *14% of total WiiU hardware sales*.

Nintendo's audience is *everyone*. It always has been.



> I've got two examples from this past week, actually. I had the opportunity to battle someone in Pokemon at school, but I declined because I could just play him online.


... And if you hadn't declined, you wouldn't have been able to do whatever it was you did instead, or you simply wouldn't have been able to play. I don't see how this is a problem.



> I also had the opportunity to go to a gaming event at our school, but instead I decided to play Pokemon with my online friends.


I had opportunities to go to gaming events at my school in the past, too, and that was back before and during the Gamecube generation. Why didn't I do it? Because my school was filled with people I hated. Just because playing a game online with your friends is what you did instead of actually going to an event doesn't mean it was the main reason you did it.



> The idea of playing a game with someone in person becomes less attractive when you can play online, without worrying about any sort of social etiquette.


Howso? Yes, the internet gives you anonymity and you can be a complete douchebag if you want to, but people will still think you're a douchebag and you'll probably not be friends with them for too long if you do. I personally greatly prefer when my friends can come over and we can play games together. The thing is, that's getting difficult to pull off.

Frankly, you come off as an introvert like myself. Someone who doesn't necessarily hate being around other people, but who usually finds themselves more comfortable alone. Your options in the absence of online multiplayer and having your friends too busy to be with you are to either force yourself to go to school events as you mentioned above and be generally miserable, or stay at home and do whatever by yourself. It seems to me that online multiplayer benefits people like you (and I) because it allows for greater social interaction, even if it isn't face-to-face.



> You can't say it has? I don't know about you, but I don't know -anyone- in my neighborhood. Heck I don't even talk to people in school. Online's better, since I can hand pick what communities I can join. I'm proof of what I'm saying.


You can hand-pick what communities you join in person, too. We had computer clubs, chess clubs, sports clubs, music/band clubs, and a whole lot of other things at my high school that I generally didn't take part in beyond the computer club (we called ourselves lackeys because we basically fixed computers and generally did whatever the network admin said). You mentioned earlier that you had the opportunity to go to a gaming event - It's clear that you have those options. I think, again, it comes back to the type of personality you have.



> Nintendo's a company, yes. But companies are made up of people, and those people can have their own values and impart them through their companies. I think Miyamoto's a perfect example of that. Of course, I'm just speculating about their reasoning for not including online, but I'm positive it's a reason outside of making money.


This is and isn't true. Miyamoto isn't actually influential in the day to day operations of the company, and Iwata answers directly to shareholders; People who, by nature, are directly invested in the company's ability to make money. These are all people who have their own values, but the bottom line is, well, the bottom line. Money. If Nintendo isn't making money, shareholders will demand that Nintendo change course.

To me, the real reason behind Nintendo not including online play in more of titles is that it's difficult for them. They have extremely little experience in online services, and coupled with their inexperience in HD game development means that it would be costlier than they would have originally expected to have online components in their games, especially given their universally protracted development times. The problem is that it does alienate a large part of their audience, and that's part of why they aren't doing so hot with the WiiU (another very major part being the lack of enough timely releases).


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 29, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> My baby sis is going to med school and I got a lot of work which is why I was looking for something both of us could join in on. Hell we were taking turns on Parappa the last time I visited. So I thought it would be cool to find something that's good online multiplayer with her (she has a decent PC now that I built it for her - so I have to see if she wants to venture into PC gaming).



Get Battlefield 4!!! O{}O

>Kidding. I know that's not your cup o' tea.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 29, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> My baby sis is going to med school and I got a lot of work which is why I was looking for something both of us could join in on. Hell we were taking turns on Parappa the last time I visited. So I thought it would be cool to find something that's good online multiplayer with her (she has a decent PC now that I built it for her - so I have to see if she wants to venture into PC gaming).


Personally, I'd recommend Portal 2. It can be played on even low-end PC's nowadays, *plus* it's cross-platform compatible between the PS3 and PC. It's pretty great.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 29, 2013)

Runefox said:


> So why are you playing Nintendo games? You're not the target audience by that logic. That said, school kids are definitely not the target audience of Mario titles; The games have an extremely broad appeal, as do PokÃ©mon titles, and *t**hat's the secret to their success in terms of sales figures*. That is why Nintendo specifically *does not* target any particular audience. Most Zelda titles, including Skyward Sword, are rated E in spite of their more mature setting than the Mario franchise. For that matter, ZombiU, an M-rated game, is currently sitting in the #3 position in total sales to date on the WiiU. It's not actually doing very well objectively speaking when you consider it's sold only 0.53 million copies in a year, but you can safely assume that there are, at *minimum*, that many adult WiiU owners out there - *14% of total WiiU hardware sales*.
> 
> Nintendo's audience is *everyone*. It always has been.


I don't know, I think a lot of Nintendo's success in the adult gamer market comes from the fact that they've just been around for so long. People grew up with Nintendo, they're familiar with it. It makes people more willing to buy a cutesy game like Mario or Kirby. 
People don't have to be in the target audience to enjoy something. I mean you don't have to look any further than the fandom to see that.



			
				Runefox said:
			
		

> ... And if you hadn't declined, you wouldn't have been able to do whatever it was you did instead, or you simply wouldn't have been able to play. I don't see how this is a problem.
> 
> I had opportunities to go to gaming events at my school in the past, too, and that was back before and during the Gamecube generation. Why didn't I do it? Because my school was filled with people I hated. Just because playing a game online with your friends is what you did instead of actually going to an event doesn't mean it was the main reason you did it.


Using an online community as a substitute for a local community is unhealthy. It leads to disillusionment in your real life, and you never learn to get along with the people around you. It might lead to a temporary happiness, but ultimately that feeling is hollow. That's the problem with online communities-- including online games. 



			
				Runefox said:
			
		

> Howso? Yes, the internet gives you anonymity and you can be a complete douchebag if you want to, but people will still think you're a douchebag and you'll probably not be friends with them for too long if you do. I personally greatly prefer when my friends can come over and we can play games together. The thing is, that's getting difficult to pull off.


When you're online, you remove body language. Online games can go further and remove speaking. Sure, you still want to be polite to people, but you can get away with a lot more, too. There's a lot less factors for people to judge you as well, taking that burden off. 



			
				Runefox said:
			
		

> Frankly, you come off as an introvert like myself. Someone who doesn't necessarily hate being around other people, but who usually finds themselves more comfortable alone. Your options in the absence of online multiplayer and having your friends too busy to be with you are to either force yourself to go to school events as you mentioned above and be generally miserable, or stay at home and do whatever by yourself. It seems to me that online multiplayer benefits people like you (and I) because it allows for greater social interaction, even if it isn't face-to-face.


Having online access might have lead to that introversion though, you know? If I was forced into more social situations, if that was all I knew, I would probably be a lot more comfortable when I get into them. 




			
				Runefox said:
			
		

> You can hand-pick what communities you join in person, too. We had computer clubs, chess clubs, sports clubs, music/band clubs, and a whole lot of other things at my high school that I generally didn't take part in beyond the computer club (we called ourselves lackeys because we basically fixed computers and generally did whatever the network admin said). You mentioned earlier that you had the opportunity to go to a gaming event - It's clear that you have those options. I think, again, it comes back to the type of personality you have.


In real life, you can handpick the communities you're in-- somewhat. You can join organizations, yeah. Even then, however, you're pretty much restricted to people in your local area, vs. people anywhere in the world. You also can't really pick your neighbors or the people at your workplace, unless you already know all of them beforehand.




			
				Runefox said:
			
		

> This is and isn't true. Miyamoto isn't actually influential in the day to day operations of the company, and Iwata answers directly to shareholders; People who, by nature, are directly invested in the company's ability to make money. These are all people who have their own values, but the bottom line is, well, the bottom line. Money. If Nintendo isn't making money, shareholders will demand that Nintendo change course.
> 
> To me, the real reason behind Nintendo not including online play in more of titles is that it's difficult for them. They have extremely little experience in online services, and coupled with their inexperience in HD game development means that it would be costlier than they would have originally expected to have online components in their games, especially given their universally protracted development times. The problem is that it does alienate a large part of their audience, and that's part of why they aren't doing so hot with the WiiU (another very major part being the lack of enough timely releases).


I don't know about that-- could you say no to Miyamoto if you were actually in his presence? You're right though, I understand what you're saying. 

Mario Kart has consistently had good online multiplayer. There are people at Nintendo who know how to work with it, clearly. Those people could easily be brought into other projects, I'm sure. Cost effectiveness could definitely be an issue though, I agree. Given, however, that Nintendo has produced games with online features for smaller titles, I wonder how much of an effect cost would actually have.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 29, 2013)

Man I gotta make more than one draft for these longer posts


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 29, 2013)

Personally...I get the feeling that if Nintendo came out IN FAVOR of online play, Nintendo fans would change their tune in a heartbeat.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 29, 2013)

Wasn't there an article a while back saying Nintendo wasn't afraid of cross playing with other consoles?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 29, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Wasn't there an article a while back saying Nintendo wasn't afraid of cross playing with other consoles?



But that can't possibly work, Arshes. The fanboys will clash in an epic battle of keyboard profanity. It will completely destroy the foundation of gaming and rip the seams of space and time a we know it.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 29, 2013)

Wii Sports Club is out in 9 days. Why aren't there commercials for it?! They gave PokÃ©mon X and Y commercials long before it's release! Why not for this game too?!

I wish I was making some of the decisions at Nintendo regarding marketing, because even I would know a better solution.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 29, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Wii Sports Club is out in 9 days. Why aren't there commercials for it?! They gave PokÃ©mon X and Y commercials long before it's release! Why not for this game too?!
> 
> I wish I was making some of the decisions at Nintendo regarding marketing, because even I would know a better solution.



Wii Sports Club is a fucking scam and the most shameless from Nintendo yet. There is absolutely no denying it. Not even me reaching or being cynical because I do both when it comes to Nintendo nowadays. It just is a flat out sham through and through. 

Nintendo is putting a price tag on a game that was once free. Not to mention it makes them hypocrites. They don't want to put online in a multiplayer focused Mario game, but they'll charge you full price for a 7 year free game that now has online?
They snorted a raw line of bullshit with that one.

That's the least they _could_ do is _not_ advertise this and save _some_ dignity.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 29, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Wii Sports Club is a fucking scam and the most shameless from Nintendo yet. There is absolutely no denying it. Not even me reaching or being cynical because I do both when it comes to Nintendo nowadays. It just is a flat out sham through and through.
> 
> Nintendo is putting a price tag on a game that was once free. Not to mention it makes them hypocrites. They don't want to put online in a multiplayer focused Mario game, but they'll charge you full price for a 7 year free game that now has online?
> They snorted a raw line of bullshit with that one.
> ...



But a lack of advertisement leads to games being commercial failures. Look at The Wonderful 101.

EDIT:

Speaking of which, anybody catch the new commercials for Wii Party U with Wayne Brady? XD


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 29, 2013)

Can people accept that sometimes a game just isn't that great. Wonderful 101 received mixed reviews. I'm not saying people didn't enjoy the game, but reviews are a form of advertising. Blaming "oh it's not on TV" isn't really an excuse.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 29, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Can people accept that sometimes a game just isn't that great. Wonderful 101 received mixed reviews. I'm not saying people didn't enjoy the game, but reviews are a form of advertising. Blaming "oh it's not on TV" isn't really an excuse.



Okay, but isn't TV a more powerful advertising tool than the internet thus far?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 29, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Can people accept that sometimes a game just isn't that great. Wonderful 101 received mixed reviews. I'm not saying people didn't enjoy the game, but reviews are a form of advertising. Blaming "oh it's not on TV" isn't really an excuse.



Speaking of. Picked up my copy of Sonic Lost World. I can't call it an utter fail. It certainly is fun for me, but it deserved the reactions it got as a whole. Basically, I've played better Sonic games recently. Granted I'm on 3DS. Speedrunner Paraxade is streaming the Wii U version now though (I've never in my life seen a console game run this smooth; closest was the console version of Rage) if anyone is interested. http://www.twitch.tv/parax0


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 29, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Okay, but isn't TV a more powerful advertising tool than the internet thus far?



Uhh No. If you look at a show like Breaking Bad, it increased viewership due to Netflix. People liking something on Facebook. I don't even know when the last time I've seen a TV commercial other than looking for them intentionally like Superbowl ones. 

Granted not everyone is online these days, but I don't think there's a big section of people with a Wii without internet. Even then as I said reviews are part of it, what's stopping someone from looking at printed publications either?

Now keep in mind access to internet is different than having a constant connection/stable one. I know people who will only get online through their cell phone or at the library or so forth.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 30, 2013)

They also just don't need to advertise every game. That would be a LUDICROUS amount of money for even Nintendo if every game they made full ad campaigns on the Internet, TV, and in paperback. Advertisement is to be saved for high profile titles like a new big IP or an established franchise. Not lesser filler games.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 30, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> They also just don't need to advertise every game. That would be a LUDICROUS amount of money for even Nintendo if every game they made full ad campaigns on the Internet, TV, and in paperback. Advertisement is to be saved for high profile titles like a new big IP or an established franchise. Not lesser filler games.



The Wonderful 101 would've been a new IP if Nintendo let it. -_-

And I've yet to see any first party Nintendo titles that are just filler games, unless Kirby's Mass Attack counts.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 30, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> The Wonderful 101 would've been a new IP if Nintendo let it. -_-
> 
> And I've yet to see any first party Nintendo titles that are just filler games, unless Kirby's Mass Attack counts.



Wonderful 101 wasn't Nintendo.

Also fillers:
Mario Party
Any Pokemon spinoff
Any Pokemon "accessory" game (Dream radar, Pokedex 3D)
Metroid Prime Pinball
Fortune Street (the latest since it has Mario characters)
Mario Strikers
Four Swords
Too tired to name a bunch more.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 30, 2013)

Well you can't possibly call Mario Kart shovelware, that would be insane.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 30, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well you can't possibly call Mario Kart shovelware, that would be insane.



Do you see Mario Kart in that list?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 30, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well you can't possibly call Mario Kart shovelware, that would be insane.


TransformerRobot, Everyone.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 30, 2013)

Personally, I find Mario Kart shovelware because I see it as a shitastic piece of crap, but my opinion doesn't negate numbers. 
If they canceled Mario Kart TODAY, I guarantee Wii U sales would plummet like respect for Microsoft.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 31, 2013)

This might be a bad time to post this, but it got me a little excited. 

[yt]qgvle1jIUpQ[/yt]

That remix! ;w; It makes me excited to hear what other remixes will come out of this game.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 31, 2013)

That series seems to get a wee bit better each installment.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 31, 2013)

Honestly, the Sonic & Mario at the Olympic Games series is surprisingly good for a sports game and keeps getting better; The mascot theming and minigame style I think works pretty well. Which is REALLY saying something considering pretty much every other Olympics-themed game ever created sucked like a black hole.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 31, 2013)

First was meh. Winter olympic games was very playable. I think it just works better because snow sports are way more fun and they easily fit a platforming character's style of play. Especially Sonic though Mario doing extreme sports isnt too off an idea.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 31, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Which is REALLY saying something considering pretty much every other Olympics-themed game ever created sucked like a black hole.



Language Warning for those who watch youtubes when you should be working D:
[yt]QGrHqz3opgM[/yt]


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 31, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Personally, I find Mario Kart shovelware because I see it as a shitastic piece of crap, but my opinion doesn't negate numbers.
> If they canceled Mario Kart TODAY, I guarantee Wii U sales would plummet like respect for Microsoft.



Though Microsoft, and Sony, have mostly these people as customers:







So accurate it's sad.

Anyway, I'm sure there are a lot of people who will want that Zelda 3DS XL. Good news on Nintendo's part, for once.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 31, 2013)

Had absolutely nothing to do with what I said, but ok.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 31, 2013)

So should we talk about the price of tea in China?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 31, 2013)

And my prediction was absolutely wrong. Sonic Lost World's launch flopped HARD. Even being an extremely popular IP (at least in America and Europe), the 3DS version sold less then 5k at launch. 
_
The *3DS* version... _ 

I didn't expect many sales honestly on the DOA Wii Scam U, but the juggernaut 3DS? 
I suppose sales could surge during late November/early December, and I can toss up a few misc reasons why it flopped (aside from the 3DS version being a disappointment), but the bottomline is that it didn't do what a big game should have done.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 31, 2013)

Well you have to understand, everyone is still playing Pokemon. The games target the same audience, so it's undoubtedly a factor.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 31, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Well you have to understand, everyone is still playing Pokemon. The games target the same audience, so it's undoubtedly a factor.



Possibly. 

Also, there were a ton of fans who were upset that it was Nintendo exclusive...why? I have no fucking clue. As if this didn't happen before.
Games have suffered from poor launch placing. I remember Konami made a very GRAVE mistake for releasing a certain game (can't remember now) on the launch...of Call of Duty MW3. In other words, they strung themselves up by the hairs of their ass.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 31, 2013)

You mean Call of Duty is the reason so many games get shafted commercially? THAT of all games? -_-

And Nintendo, I'm gonna say this again. ADVERTISE THE DAMN CONSOLE PROPERLY SO PEOPLE KNOW WHAT IT IS!!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 31, 2013)

What is going on in this tread?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 31, 2013)

We're running out of relevant posts to make.

I just looked and PokÃ©mon X and Y sales have slowed down quite a lot.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 31, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> We're running out of relevant posts to make.
> 
> I just looked and PokÃ©mon X and Y sales have slowed down quite a lot.



Maybe you're having issues? No need to spam up the place if there's nothing more. This is not the most important thread in the world


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 31, 2013)

No. When you release a big game THE DAY A CALL OF DUTY IS LAUNCHED *like I said* you've fucked your game.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 31, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> You mean Call of Duty is the reason so many games get shafted commercially? THAT of all games? -_-


Any major release is difficult to release around. Call of Duty, Battlefield, GTA V, PokÃ©mon X and Y, they all negatively impact sales of other games around the same release period.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 31, 2013)

Then Sonic Lost World was released too soon then. 

I bet it would make a killing if it was released in early December.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 31, 2013)

Well, I'll be damned. Flat out I see...


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 31, 2013)

I guess the name "Wii U" was a bad idea after all.

"I remarked a while ago that it is difficult to change our prospects with  just one title. Our objective for Wii U for the upcoming year-end sales  season will be to dramatically change the environment surrounding Wii U  with multiple key titles that can appeal to a wide range of consumers." ~Iwata.

Why didn't you do that before? -_-

November 2013 through March 2014 may be the console's last chance.

Nintendo's losses have been reported as being $81 million US. Then again, that's not much, considering what lifetime sales for most first-party games bring in for the company.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 31, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Why didn't you do that before? -_-



The golden fucking million dollar question.
This shit should have been squared away before the first Wii U was put on the truck. I wonder if now he understands what everyone's been saying. Name recognition is not enough today. Every game company and franchise will fall flat on it's face eventually if enough is not done to keep it relevant.

It has happened to Capcom. Nintendo is about to be the next example. 

What was it Reggie said about avoiding used games? "If you don't want a used game market, make better games" he said? 
Well, Nintendo, if you want your console to even _sell_ in the first place, MAKE BETTER CONSOLES and some software to go with it.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 31, 2013)

Nintendo, you damn well better be watching this thread.

I'm gonna tell them about it.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 31, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Why didn't you do that before? -_-


This is pretty much exactly why we've been harping on Nintendo and the decisions leading up to this point. It's all been avoidable, but instead, all we got were apologies.

This isn't the end of Nintendo or anything. They have a pretty massive war chest. The thing is, the mobile market they've always dominated is shrinking, and without the home console market, they're going to have problems. They need to turn things around and turn them around quickly. It's too late for the WiiU to be the lightning in a bottle that the Wii was; If they play their cards right, I'd say they can pull it together for another Gamecube-style performance. But *that hinges on them actually taking charge and doing something about their performance now, rather than simply owning up to it and apologizing over and over again.*


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 31, 2013)

I know some of you might call this a mistake, but I just e-mailed them a link to this page to hear our opinions on the matter.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 31, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I know some of you might call this a mistake, but I just e-mailed them a link to this page to hear our opinions on the matter.



Not a mistake, just absolutely pointless. Though I suppose trying anything can't hurt.



Runefox said:


> This is pretty much exactly why we've been harping on Nintendo and the decisions leading up to this point. It's all been avoidable, but instead, all we got were apologies.
> 
> This isn't the end of Nintendo or anything. They have a pretty massive war chest. The thing is, the mobile market they've always dominated is shrinking, and without the home console market, they're going to have problems. They need to turn things around and turn them around quickly. It's too late for the WiiU to be the lightning in a bottle that the Wii was; If they play their cards right, I'd say they can pull it together for another Gamecube-style performance. But *that hinges on them actually taking charge and doing something about their performance now, rather than simply owning up to it and apologizing over and over again.*



AND the damage controlling, lax, passive response from fans need to stop. We have got to start demanding more for the money Nintendo is demanding.
Agreeing with everything Nintendo does *wrong* only gives them the message that they're doing things right until the numbers hit them. Activision says that they don't care about changing because CoD fans continue eating up what they put out like clockwork. Nintendo is exactly the same way. 

So agreeing with and allowing:

-No option of online play in a multiplayer focused game
-Waiting literally year*s* for big releases with only apologies to keep you sated
-The shunting off of third parties that COULD give you games in between these absurd waits
-Creating weak hardware because it "keeps the purity and essence of gaming" rather than focus on graphics (I seriously hear Nintendo fans spout this superstitious nonsense; specs DO matter for more reasons besides graphics and the fact that iPhone is getting a very important engine over Wii U speaks VOLUMES of how much that rings true)
-Exorbitant digital prices because Nintendo games are oh so fantastic that Zelda 1 needs to be $5 on the fucking eShop

The wait until E3 or Nintendo Direct needs to stop. The wait until Smash bros needs to stop. The waiting _period_ needs to stop. 

We got Microsoft straightened out. We got Sony straightened out. Valve constantly listens to us and adjusts. For the most part.
Nintendo can improve, but no one wants to speak up.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 31, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Not a mistake, just absolutely pointless. Though I suppose trying anything can't hurt.



Trying anything is what I'm willing to do. I've even been commenting to retailer staff about how they should have bigger signs for their Wii U products.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 31, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Trying anything is what I'm willing to do. I've even been commenting to retailer staff about how they should have bigger signs for their Wii U products.



That won't help as it's not retailers fault, it's Nintendo's for making the Wii U completely identical to the Wii in like every respect aside from the controller which most people think is just an add-on for the Wii. Nintendo screwed themselves by making it as confusing as possible to the average person just because they wanted to keep riding that waning Wii thunder. 



TransformerRobot said:


> I know some of you might call this a  mistake, but I just e-mailed them a link to this page to hear our  opinions on the matter.



So wait you e-mailed one of the largest electronics corporations in  the world in the hope that they'll take to heart the input of a couple  jackasses on a furry forum? lol


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 31, 2013)

I should be a fucking fortune teller. I knew in my bones that you would be the exact one to come here and use the "Nintendo won't listen to furfags" or something similar.

Holy shit, Pachi used psychic. lmao


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 31, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I should be a fucking fortune teller. I knew in my bones that you would be the exact one to come here and use the "Nintendo won't listen to furfags" or something similar.
> 
> Holy shit, Pachi used psychic. lmao



I'm always right on time to yell at people on the internet. I'm like Spiderman with spider sense except with the internet.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 31, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I'm always right on time to yell at people on the internet. I'm like Spiderman with spider sense except with the internet.



Call me Charles Xavier then. We're both superheroes!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 31, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> So wait you e-mailed one of the largest electronics corporations in  the world in the hope that they'll take to heart the input of a couple  jackasses on a furry forum? lol


Well this isn't surprising seeing this is TR we're dealing with.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 31, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Call me Charles Xavier then. We're both superheroes!



Alright, when do you want to be killed off for cheap dramatic effect?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 31, 2013)

Pachi, what did you mean when you said the mobile gaming market was shrinking?


----------



## Runefox (Oct 31, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> -Creating weak hardware because it "keeps the purity and essence of gaming" rather than focus on graphics (I seriously hear Nintendo fans spout this superstitious nonsense; specs DO matter for more reasons besides graphics and the fact that iPhone is getting a very important engine over Wii U speaks VOLUMES of how much that rings true)


 The iPhone 5s' CPU is about as powerful as a high-end Intel Atom processor, and the GPU is one of the strongest in the mobile market, but still less powerful than pretty much anything in the PC arena. However, Infinity Blade III using Unreal Engine 3 is capable of full-resolution graphics with advanced shaders and full scene anti-aliasing.







 The thing is, this represents the apex of mobile gaming right now, with the iPhone 5s (and new iPads) having the most powerful mobile CPU+GPU combo currently on the market (the Nexus 5 matches/beats it in some areas, however). It makes sense to have the Unreal Engine on iOS because the platform represents the best in its field. There is also an Android version of the engine (though not IB). Among games designed for similar hardware, it's much easier to make a game run in the engine. The engine is already optimized for the target devices. 

 The kicker though is that WiiU is more powerful by a wide margin, but it's just not up to scratch against its competitors. As a result, it's an outlier that needs very specific optimization. Especially considering the current sales environment of the WiiU, it would seem a waste of resources to port it.



> We got Microsoft straightened out. We got Sony straightened out. Valve constantly listens to us and adjusts. For the most part.
> Nintendo can improve, but no one wants to speak up.


  Nintendo has a long history of getting their own way and bullying others into accepting it. It seems to me that the company's hubris is still at PS3-launch Sony levels; Confident that people will want to buy their console no matter what, shocked at the response that the console is too expensive or doesn't have enough games, and constantly attempting to brush off responsibility. Finally, they've admitted that the effort has been a failure, and hopefully this is the first step to fixing this whole situation. Nintendo's history of bullying third parties and competitors and getting away with it is still fresh in their conscious, and they need to realize, sooner rather than later, that this doesn't fly anymore. They aren't in command of the industry anymore. They are in a very precarious position, similar to Blackberry and Nokia. Mind you, the situation is not yet dire, but it will be if this continues.

 It's good to see Microsoft and Sony rethinking their previous positions, and this is a sign of a responsive, reasonable way of doing business. Valve in particular has almost always been catering to their customers, even to the point where nearly every complaint and suggestion for the new Steam client when it was in beta were implemented. They pay attention to what their customers want, because t*hey know that ignoring that will drive them to the competition.* As much as glorifying Gabe Newell is fanboyish, one thing he's said about piracy (but applies to all aspects of service) still resonates with me today: 



			
				Gayben said:
			
		

> In general, we think there is a fundamental misconception about piracy. Piracy is almost always a service problem and not a pricing problem. For example, if a pirate offers a product anywhere in the world, 24 x 7, purchasable from the convenience of your personal computer, and the legal provider says the product is region-locked, will come to your country 3 months after the US release, and can only be purchased at a brick and mortar store, then the pirate's service is more valuable. Most DRM solutions diminish the value of the product by either directly restricting a customers use or by creating uncertainty.
> Our goal is to create greater service value than pirates, and this has been successful enough for us that piracy is basically a non-issue for our company. For example, prior to entering the Russian market, we were told that Russia was a waste of time because everyone would pirate our products. Russia is now about to become our largest market in Europe.


 


PastryOfApathy said:


> I'm like Spiderman with spider sense except with the internet.


  Everybody gets one.




TransformerRobot said:


> Pachi, what did you mean when you said the mobile gaming market was shrinking?


I think it was me who said that; Nintendo's mobile gaming market share is shrinking thanks to iOS and Android devices. These are more general-purpose devices, but they're also capable gaming machines, particularly with iOS gaining support for controllers with iOS7 and Android supporting Bluetooth controllers (including Wiimotes and PS3 controllers). There's even a functioning DS emulator on Google Play Store.

The mobile market isn't encroaching on the console market yet, though, and may never. However, no matter which way you look at it, Nintendo and Sony don't have the only mobile gaming devices anymore, and the extra utility in Android and iOS devices gives them a huge advantage. Personally, I think the best thing Nintendo can do to stay relevant in this arena would be to release their next handheld as an Android device or even a cross-platform "companion" device for smartphones and tablets.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 31, 2013)

> Personally, I think the best thing Nintendo can do to stay relevant in  this arena would be to release their next handheld as an Android device  or even a cross-platform "companion" device for smartphones and tablets.



If you guys think it would work, then I think it works to.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 31, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Pachi, what did you mean when you said the mobile gaming market was shrinking?



...When did I say this? Last I checked I don't smoke or drink.

EDIT: Well, I beat Sonic Lost World.
For the 0 people who planned on getting it, don't get it. I don't know WHAT the fuck happened after Sonic Rush 2 or why Sega continues using them, but Dimps cannot make a handheld Sonic worth a DAMN anymore. It's sad because their problem isn't ever that their games are broken. They're always technically sound, the controls are great, and they run smoothly. 
It is STRICTLY the level design. Their levels are horrendous! They're boring and tedious! I can only recall 7 levels (not including bosses) out of about 21 that were really stellar. But the rest are just fucking garbage. Why the fuck am I solving puzzles in a Sonic game?

Wii U version kicks hella ass, but holy shit did they drop the ball for the 3DS version. 4/10


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm starting to wonder again if Nintendo was in a major partnership with Apple. Apple's a big enough tech company to give Nintendo needed support, especially in these difficult times.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 4, 2013)

Sorry, had to bump this thread.

With THIS.

Is this just a cruel joke? Are they serious?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't think that's a big deal. Kiddies heard a bad word. They'll live.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I don't think that's a big deal. Kiddies heard a bad word. They'll live.



I'm not saying it is a big deal. I think it's a good thing, but shocking that it's coming from Nintendo of all people.

It's like releasing an uncensored version of Ocarina of Time where every blow you land splashes blood.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 4, 2013)

Haha, that's interesting^^
If a different company would have made the game no one would have cared. But Nintendo with their massive kid friendly image making a game that drops F-bombs? UNBELIEVABLE!

I agree with Xo. Words don't have magical powers. 
Also, the songs in question don't come with the download of the game AND they are unrated.
So the game itself is perfectly fine for kids to play. Nintendo is just trying to offer additional songs for everyone as it seems which is a good thing.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2013)

Because Nintendo isn't evil at all! Surely they couldn't possibly swear! :V <-First time ever using _that_ face. lol


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 4, 2013)

LOL why are they using Afroman songs?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2013)

Why not?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Why not?



Because when people think of Nintendo they think light-hearted and family friendly (Except Majora's Mask and Metroid Prime).


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Why not?



Because there's tons of more topical and relevant songs Nintendo can use and probably for a fair licensing price. Instead of getting what probably amounts to a racist decision to make sure they got a "Black" person in there by choosing something with the most ridiculously Black sounding name because Nintendo can't be assed to actually make diverse characters. 

If Nintendo wants to show they're for grownups and for kids they chose the most half assed way and subtly racist way to do it. Oh look we're hardcore using little white Mii girl singing an Afroman song


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2013)

I was joking. I have no clue who Afroman is. Didnt know he was that bad. lol


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 4, 2013)

I only knew his song "Because I Got High".

Yeah, I understand why some would think of the decision as racist, but it'd be even more racist to not have any black people in the game at all.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2013)

Honestly, I don't think having no blacks or any race in a game is outright racist. Unless they specifically state they didn't choose blacks.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Honestly, I don't think having no blacks or any race in a game is outright racist. Unless they specifically state they didn't choose blacks.



Because Black people don't exist, and they obviously don't game. They don't need to state it, that's why its subtly racist.



XoPachi said:


> I was joking. I have no clue who Afroman is. Didnt know he was that bad. lol



Afroman is funny but incredibly ghetto, in a way yeah "lol niggaz" but it reminds me how we never left the Vaudeville of black being some kind of performers for wandering minstrel show. 

NSFW cuz lyrics obviously.

[yt]CP15aq3532s[/yt]


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2013)

ROFL That is jarring to see in a Ninty game, I suppose. XD


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 4, 2013)

No DLC for Super Mario 3D World, but...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Dimps


Dimps Sonic games were always shit, So this isn't news.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2013)

Sonic Advance would like a word with you.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ROFL That is jarring to see in a Ninty game, I suppose. XD



Yeah some swear words in songs, not too bad, but that song is super foul. So I can see people getting upset.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Sonic Advance would like a word with you.


That game was bare.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;eBbcUQyvXQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBbcUQyvXQw[/video]

How happy am I with this commercial?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 4, 2013)

How much do I have to pay for the Peach fursuit


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> That game was bare.



I wish you were bare.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 4, 2013)

SirRob said:


> How much do I have to pay for the Peach fursuit



You don't have to pay for it, you have to find the bell power up.

Kittehs like dingleh things!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I wish you were bare.


234807400493097 gay 34978613425 me


> The Following 2 Users agree with XoPachi's Post:
> SirRob, TransformerRobot


What a sicking feeling.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 4, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> 234807400493097 gay 34978613425 me
> 
> What a sicking feeling.



You mean sickening?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 4, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> You mean sickening?


Yeah, I was feeling a little nauseated.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2013)

Sonic Lost World online races...

Fun. 
Brings me back to those days in middle school playing a bunch of DS games online.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 4, 2013)

I finally spent my Club Nintendo coins on something! Two things!

Dillon's Rolling Western and A Link to the Past. I've been biding my time for games that I might be remotely interested in... and now they've come. Muhuhahahaha!!


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2013)

SirRob said:


> A Link to the Past.



You could have saved 100% on your game insurance by switching to ZSNES.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You could have saved 100% on your game insurance by switching to ZSNES.


I prefer a more authentic and legal experience.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2013)

Only authentic on the original console. With that classic beat ass tube TV. The one with the scanlines and constant static. I know you got one. We all have one.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 5, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I prefer a more authentic and legal experience.


>Implying that Virtual Console is anything but an emulator

It's actually rather a legal grey area. Personally, I own the original LttP, I don't feel like I should have to buy it again. It's called format shifting. We do it all the time with music and video. I don't personally understand why it's such a big deal for software.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 5, 2013)

Runefox said:


> >Implying that Virtual Console is anything but an emulator
> 
> It's actually rather a legal grey area. Personally, I own the original LttP, I don't feel like I should have to buy it again. It's called format shifting. We do it all the time with music and video. I don't personally understand why it's such a big deal for software.


I'm sorry, I meant that it was a Nintendo game on a Nintendo console. 
I really get bothered when people say I should use an emulator instead of getting the game in an official way. Why in the world should that be discouraged? Should I not be supporting a company I like?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 5, 2013)

I don't care, I just wanted to make that corny ass Geico joke.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 5, 2013)

Runefox said:


> >Implying that Virtual Console is anything but an emulator
> 
> It's actually rather a legal grey area. Personally, I own the original LttP, I don't feel like I should have to buy it again. It's called format shifting. We do it all the time with music and video. I don't personally understand why it's such a big deal for software.



Because to companies, software = lease.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 5, 2013)

[yt]LSDkWgtOFVc[/yt]

Initial impressions might not have been accurate.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 5, 2013)

.....

Well it's not like anyone said they were looking forward to it. o-o


----------



## SirRob (Nov 5, 2013)

I might get it now that I know you can shoot Amy Rose.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 5, 2013)

I decided to use some coins to get Dillon...
Why the fuck not? :/



SirRob said:


> I might get it now that I know you can shoot Amy Rose.



But you can't shoot her with a Scorpion Launcher. :c


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 6, 2013)

Wait, what?

Creepy.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 6, 2013)

Surprised?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 6, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Creepy.



That's like being surprised that people go to fast food chains for convenience of food.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 6, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> That's like being surprised that people go to fast food chains for convenience of food.



Not really, because here, it's the allegations that a sex offender was posting dirty pics of minors using a Nintendo product.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 6, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Not really, because here, it's the allegations that a sex offender was posting dirty pics of minors using a Nintendo product.


...
and tell me what is often nintendo products targeted for :V


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 6, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Not really, because here, it's the allegations that a sex offender was posting dirty pics of minors using a Nintendo product.



So he should have been targeting elderly homes?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 6, 2013)

Wonder if Nintendo's gonna prioritize getting the 3ds Miiverse running. I can't imagine they would want to lose out on an advertising outlet.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 6, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Creepy.


Nintendo says the service was abused = people complain about how overprotective and paranoid Nintendo is

News report says the service was abused _by pedophiles_ = nothing to see here, folks, move along


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 6, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> So he should have been targeting elderly homes?



He shouldn't have been targeting anything. He's a low level scum bag who ruined the service for everyone else (and that's clearly not the worst part).

EDIT:

Am I the only one who thinks releasing the Wii Mini is now a bad idea?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 6, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Nintendo says the service was abused = people complain about how overprotective and paranoid Nintendo is
> 
> News report says the service was abused _by pedophiles_ = nothing to see here, folks, move along



It's not surprising is all people are saying.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 6, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> News report says the service was abused _by pedophiles_ = nothing to see here, folks, move along



Yes, because people are implying they don't give a fuck, vs. "Why the hell are you surprised a kid friendly service where one can access easily becomes a haven for pedophiles".

Christ. I thought only one person was pretty thick here who contributed regularly to the thread. :/


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 6, 2013)

I don't even hear about people complaining over Nintendo's protection. They're rather basic when it comes to what they filter, I find. They only JUST got "decent" online and _no_ games use it. lol
Real protection would be Lego Universe. Holy dog shit. o-o



Arshes Nei said:


> I thought only one person was pretty thick here



...

You're pretty thick. Those thighs. Devastating.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 7, 2013)

I-I-I... I think I'm in love...

Marth's page on the Smash Bros website links to the Fire Emblem: Awakening site.

However! On the Japanese website, it links to the Japanese exclusive Fire Emblem: New Mystery of the Emblem. This is interesting, since it's not the latest game in the series. Sakurai might be reserving that for a possible Awakening character. You might say 'big deal'! But an Awakening character would be the first new character that wouldn't be spoiled by the E3 leaker.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 7, 2013)

Oh no. Spacing motherfucker NÃšMERO UNO shows his offensively handsome animu mug again. His cape better be as manly as ever.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 7, 2013)

Phoenix Wright isn't as good as Call of Duty: Ghosts - http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/10/24/phoenix-wright-ace-attorney-dual-destinies-review

Granted it's hard to replay the game because of the style. But they are like interactive books, so they're not going to be for everyone. I kinda appreciate the game for what it is because it's not too many carbon copies of already existing IP and at least in being the same it's still different than most other games. In this case if they changed too much it stops being the kind of game it is. However, I do think it could benefit from more alternate paths because then it can be replayed more.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 7, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I-I-I... I think I'm in love...
> 
> Marth's page on the Smash Bros website links to the Fire Emblem: Awakening site.
> 
> However! On the Japanese website, it links to the Japanese exclusive Fire Emblem: New Mystery of the Emblem. This is interesting, since it's not the latest game in the series. Sakurai might be reserving that for a possible Awakening character. You might say 'big deal'! But an Awakening character would be the first new character that wouldn't be spoiled by the E3 leaker.


one of these days they just gotta give up on Marth
they making all the Roy fans sad each time knowing their boy wont be back.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 7, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> one of these days they just gotta give up on Marth
> they making all the Roy fans sad each time knowing their boy wont be back.


That's like having MegaMan.exe instead of Classic Mega Man.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 7, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Phoenix Wright isn't as good as Call of Duty: Ghosts - http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/10/24/phoenix-wright-ace-attorney-dual-destinies-review
> 
> Granted it's hard to replay the game because of the style. But they are like interactive books, so they're not going to be for everyone. I kinda appreciate the game for what it is because it's not too many carbon copies of already existing IP and at least in being the same it's still different than most other games. In this case if they changed too much it stops being the kind of game it is. However, I do think it could benefit from more alternate paths because then it can be replayed more.



I do fucking love Ace Attorney. Replayability is the only issue it has though. I wish there were multiple ways to solve cases at least.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;tftWbfIFePc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tftWbfIFePc[/video]

There is, and I kid you not, some guy who posted on the video calling them Kidtendo. How original.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 7, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> one of these days they just gotta give up on Marth
> they making all the Roy fans sad each time knowing their boy wont be back.



This


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 8, 2013)

I saw that the Wii U is gonna be released in Brazil November 26 apparently.

Also, they've started passing out these to stores:






Maybe THIS time we'll get results.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 9, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I saw that the Wii U is gonna be released in Brazil November 26 apparently.


Nothing against Brazilians, but the price is very likely to be out of reach for many in the country due to extremely stupid legislation that taxes video game imports as gambling machines. That's why the PS4 is likely to cost $1850 there. A good 63% of that figure is accounted for by import fees and taxes.



> Also, they've started passing out these to stores:


That graphic has been out forever actually. The larger version of that clearly shows that it still mentions the 8GB basic set, which hasn't existed in several months, and no more recent WiiU releases such as WWHD or Pikmin 3 are featured. In fact, this graphic was released closer to the beginning of the year (the date on the article is March 25).


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 9, 2013)

TF, until Mario Kart and Smash Bros. *two years after launch*, I assure you, nothing is going to help this console.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> TF, until Mario Kart and Smash Bros. *two years after launch*, I assure you, nothing is going to help this console.



It might help if they sped up the damn OS and load times. Even with games, on a *gaming system*, it shouldn't take forever to play a damn game. The load times are painful on this system. If I want plug and play, this console isn't cutting it. I'm delighted it has backwards compatibility, but it's also even more slow in Wii mode.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 9, 2013)

That update when you first buy the system was atrocious. 
I was with my friend when he got his. I really hope Sony's isn't as bad...


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 9, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> It might help if they sped up the damn OS and load times. Even with games, on a *gaming system*, it shouldn't take forever to play a damn game. The load times are painful on this system. If I want plug and play, this console isn't cutting it. I'm delighted it has backwards compatibility, but it's also even more slow in Wii mode.


which is weird as with my Wii being softmodded games actually load faster as its usually the CD is why loading takes so long


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 9, 2013)

Same here, I boot my games using Gecko or Neogamma and it goes faster. Even when loading modded stuff like Project M.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Same here, I boot my games using Gecko or Neogamma and it goes faster. Even when loading modded stuff like Project M.


which is funny as the people have already started on soft modding the WiiU though since its still young, it has a higher chance for bricking over the Wii being old thus everything is stabilized and the know how is there to do it safely.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 9, 2013)

Considering that Nintendo made this system as an update to the Wii it should load better, not worse - people shouldn't have to softmod it to make it operate better.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 9, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Considering that Nintendo made this system as an update to the Wii it should load better, not worse - people shouldn't have to softmod it to make it operate better.


If you picked up a Wii on launch day, you'd have found the load times much, much worse. As in, roughly half a minute to get *back to the main menu*:

[video=youtube;bUJ7lUaPOfs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUJ7lUaPOfs[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 9, 2013)

I think Nintendo needs to focus on being technically savvy before they try to reinvent (and in this case fail) everything while trying to be oh so cute and creative. Let that stuff come after you've gotten your ass squared away in the actual important places.

I heard simply messaging your friends on the Wii U is garbage too.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I think Nintendo needs to focus on being technically savvy before they try to reinvent (and in this case fail) everything while trying to be oh so cute and creative. Let that stuff come after you've gotten your ass squared away in the actual important places.


Nintendo is currently faffing about trying to figure out how to program games for their own hardware after releasing what, three, four patches to address slow loading? It's hilarious that the Wii is perfectly able to return to the System Menu in about 5 seconds flat and the WiiU, a much more powerful console, launched with a 30 second loadup for its own menu. I really think Nintendo rushed the WiiU out the door to capitalize on being the first to market an 8th gen console.



> I heard simply messaging your friends on the Wii U is garbage too.


Yes. You have to launch Miiverse for it, and since I don't actually know anyone with a WiiU, I've never actually used it. But at least you *can* send messages to friends on WiiU. The 3DS no longer offers that capability.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 9, 2013)

Christ, this company has dropped the fucking ball like New Years...
Can't even get simple shit right anymore. Your console has TWO screens to work with with that goofy gamepad and you can't figure out a decent messaging protocol, but you swear you're trying to promote a social experience?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Christ, this company has dropped the fucking ball like New Years...
> Can't even get simple shit right anymore. Your console has TWO screens to work with with that goofy gamepad and you can't figure out a decent messaging protocol, but you swear you're trying to promote a social experience?



It's like they're turning into Microsoft Studios. 

EDIT:

Sometimes I wonder what things would have been like if they just left out the Wii in the name and kept the U. Nintendo U sounds like a somewhat better name for the console.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 9, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Sometimes I wonder what things would have been like if they just left out the Wii in the name and kept the U. Nintendo U sounds like a somewhat better name for the console.


That actually does have a certain ring to it; Though I'd expect them to call it the "Yuu" or something crazy like that.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 9, 2013)

lol

At least MS is a tech savvy company. Nintendo not only scams people like MS (though not to the same degree), they do it on CRAP hardware.

EDIT:






See? Wolf understands gaming culture. Why isn't Nintendo listening to him? He CAN let you do that, Nintendo.

Would sell 900,000,000,000 copies at the E3 reveal.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 9, 2013)

This is why I wish I was a big shot at Nintendo!! Or at least a Nintendo employee whose ideas got around (I think that's how Gunpei Yokoi got where he was).


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 9, 2013)

I...have to share this and this is the only place relevant. 

If you thought YouTube comments were bad, you've seen NOTHING yet. This comment war between the same people has been going on for 3 years. No joke. ROFL


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 9, 2013)

Why is it that us, the fans, are more creative than the actual developers?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 9, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Why is it that us, the fans, are more creative than the actual developers?



I don't think that's really true, otherwise fans would be developing games (though some have, because you know a lot of people in the business are here because they're fans) because we're creative enough to know how to implement them.

The problem for Nintendo is old world Japan thinking in a changing environment. But Nintendo isn't the only company that had this problem. Some adapted like car manufactures. Even Sony knew better than to blow off the US market a second time and snubbed their own country, by having PS4 launch later in Japan so that their big market in the US will have the supplies. In fact if if manufacturing more units and demands help this time PS4 can see reductions in cost sooner than how the PS3 developed.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 9, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> [/QUOTE]
> I'm still just laughing at the fact that Nintendo decided to specify that the Wii U plays Wii U games and uses Wii U controllers.
> Fucking seriously?
> 
> ...


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 9, 2013)

I still can't believe that this wasn't the final design for the Wii U:






Maybe next time they'll use a better concept like this one instead. Seriously, 4 player off-TV play would've sold millions of units!! 

EDIT:

Nintendo did say they're trying to find ways to take advantage of mobile devices. Could that help the Wii U in any way?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 10, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Nintendo did say they're trying to find ways to take advantage of mobile devices. Could that help the Wii U in any way?



No. The problems with the Wii U are so engrained into the concept of the system itself that there's really nothing Nintendo can really do outside of trying to 'Gamecube it' while crying themselves to sleep on their throne made of money. Now the 3DS however, that could potentially benefit.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 10, 2013)

For the final time, at this point nothing is going to help the Wii U until Smash Bros. Nothing.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 10, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> No. The problems with the Wii U are so engrained into the concept of the system itself that there's really nothing Nintendo can really do outside of trying to 'Gamecube it' while crying themselves to sleep on their throne made of money. Now the 3DS however, that could potentially benefit.



Money that they're losing because of Iwata's bumbling. 

Then again, should the Wii U still be considered a flop? Just because it's only sold under 4 million units thus far?

The Virtual Boy did abysmally, at only 750K.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 10, 2013)

Stop...please just stop it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 10, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Then again, should the Wii U still be considered a flop?


*
*http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...wii-u-as-a-worthy-wii-successor/1100-6415888/
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...wii-u-as-a-worthy-wii-successor/1100-6415888/
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...wii-u-as-a-worthy-wii-successor/1100-6415888/
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...wii-u-as-a-worthy-wii-successor/1100-6415888/
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...wii-u-as-a-worthy-wii-successor/1100-6415888/
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...wii-u-as-a-worthy-wii-successor/1100-6415888/
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...wii-u-as-a-worthy-wii-successor/1100-6415888/
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...wii-u-as-a-worthy-wii-successor/1100-6415888/
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...wii-u-as-a-worthy-wii-successor/1100-6415888/
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...wii-u-as-a-worthy-wii-successor/1100-6415888/
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...wii-u-as-a-worthy-wii-successor/1100-6415888/
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...wii-u-as-a-worthy-wii-successor/1100-6415888/
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...wii-u-as-a-worthy-wii-successor/1100-6415888/
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...wii-u-as-a-worthy-wii-successor/1100-6415888/
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...wii-u-as-a-worthy-wii-successor/1100-6415888/
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...wii-u-as-a-worthy-wii-successor/1100-6415888/
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...wii-u-as-a-worthy-wii-successor/1100-6415888/
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...wii-u-as-a-worthy-wii-successor/1100-6415888/
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...wii-u-as-a-worthy-wii-successor/1100-6415888/
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...wii-u-as-a-worthy-wii-successor/1100-6415888/
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...wii-u-as-a-worthy-wii-successor/1100-6415888/
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...wii-u-as-a-worthy-wii-successor/1100-6415888/
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...wii-u-as-a-worthy-wii-successor/1100-6415888/
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...wii-u-as-a-worthy-wii-successor/1100-6415888/
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...wii-u-as-a-worthy-wii-successor/1100-6415888/
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...wii-u-as-a-worthy-wii-successor/1100-6415888/
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...wii-u-as-a-worthy-wii-successor/1100-6415888/
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...wii-u-as-a-worthy-wii-successor/1100-6415888/
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...wii-u-as-a-worthy-wii-successor/1100-6415888/

It's as if you just skip over everything we say sometimes. 
It's a flop, TFR. Satoru Iwata, the man in charge of the company has stated plain as day that the system is a 
*FAILURE.*​It's a paperweight. It's hurting them more than helping. It's doing worse than SEGA's past failures. It is an abject bomb of a product. It failed. It failed. It failed. 
It can't be debated. It can't be fixed. It can't be damaged controlled like Nintendo fans are trying to do. And even it's only big titles *next year* will probably only push it up to a few more million sales. No one but fantards wanted this to happen, but Nintendo _made_ it happen.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 10, 2013)

Well, they can always make a new console that's way better, because I'm sure they still have the money thanks to Pokemon X and Y, and Animal Crossing: New Leaf.

EDIT:

Then why are they bothering to make new games for it?


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 10, 2013)

So Nintendo labelled it as a qualified failure -- a failure "as a successor to the Wii".  They're still turning a profit on it in sales, so it's obviously not failing on the most important front ... it's just not living up to expectations.

It does at least have three killer apps on the horizon:  Mario, Mario Kart, and Smash Bros.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 10, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> So Nintendo labelled it as a qualified failure -- a failure "as a successor to the Wii".  They're still turning a profit on it in sales, so it's obviously not failing on the most important front ... it's just not living up to expectations.
> 
> It does at least have three killer apps on the horizon:  Mario, Mario Kart, and Smash Bros.



No. They had to change the goal post. Remember they're supposed to meet expectations of sales, not just "well least we didn't break even, because we didn't sell the hardware at a loss"

But it's already been said multiple times sales will go up when the major titles go out but we keep getting spam from TF about how to save the unit. It's annoying and it needs to stop :/


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 10, 2013)

And a failure to meet expectations is a failure regardless so that argument flies out of the window no matter how you try to look at it.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 10, 2013)

We'll see about that. Twelve days until Super Mario 3D World, and 5 days until Mario and Sonic At The Orochi Olympics.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 10, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> We'll see about that. Twelve days until Super Mario 3D World, and 5 days until Mario and Sonic At The Orochi Olympics.



Olympics isn't even on people's radar and 3D world might sell a couple consoles but ultimately it's just an insignificant "stimulus" so to speak.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 10, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Olympics isn't even on people's radar and 3D world might sell a couple consoles but ultimately it's just an insignificant "stimulus" so to speak.



Speaking of which, I just checked out VGChartz. Now that the buzz surrounding WWHD has died down, the WiiU is back to selling 36.56k globally as of last week, dropping 12% over the previous and just over the Wii's 32.35k. The PS Vita was the next seller up, with 64.5k. PS3 and 360 topped out at 177.45k and 118.98k each, respectively.

The 3DS, however, is still on fire, selling 413.68k after actually *losing* 4% over the prior week.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 10, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> We'll see about that.



We already have seen it. I posted about a million links to the same article about it.

And M&S 4 will not push sales. Period. That is it. Nothing else can be said. End of subject. There's nothing else to talk about.

EDIT: NOW will you listen?
http://www.fool.com/investing/gener...could-be-forced-to-discontinue-the-wii-u.aspx
http://mynintendonews.com/2013/11/1...be-forced-to-discontinue-the-wii-u-next-year/


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> We already have seen it. I posted about a million links to the same article about it.
> 
> And M&S 4 will not push sales. Period. That is it. Nothing else can be said. End of subject. There's nothing else to talk about.
> 
> ...



That's just speculation. If Nintendo discontinued the console now, just because it's heavy-hitters aren't here yet, would be an even worse business practice. Remember the end of the Dreamcast?

I've met someone who sums it up better than that;

"Honestly, I could give a crap less about most third party games not  coming to the Wii U, like EA's, Capcom's, and all the companies that  don't support Nintendo because Hiroshi Yamauchi told them they're not  talented enough, and them acting like they were physically scarred by  Hiroshi's comment like a bunch of pansies. Also, I think that this whole  nonsense of Nintendo discontinuing the Wii U when their heavy hitters  haven't come out yet is nothing but a bunch of bullshit, and it's what  people WANT them to do, because apparently they think Nintendo competes  with Sony and Microsoft (which they do not.) And before anyone accuses  me of being a fan of a company that treats us like kids (because they're  a FAMILY FRIENDLY COMPANY, YOU MORONS!) and says I'm fine with the way  Nintendo treats me, at least I'm not supporting companies that LIE to  their fans about DRM and how they're not doing it when they got exposed  for their lies! Looking at YOU, Sony! And I also don't support a company  that tries to force so much stupid restrictions on us it's not even  funny, like Microsoft. I do enjoy the X-Box 360, but I'm not getting the  X-Box One or PS4; I'm happy with my Wii U, because at least Nintendo  makes sure their systems and games to be the best they're capable of and  not buggy/glitchy, broken and DLC-ridden like the whiny little babies  over at EA or Capcom. And before I get a lot of angry responses, yes I  do feel that Nintendo should ease off on the whole granny state of mind,  but them disabling Spotpass for Swapnote is not the end of the damn  world! As for the whole online missing from Nintendo's games, why is it  such a big deal? To me, multiplayer feels like it's always tacked on at  the last minute just to appease the MP freaks out there. Not to hurt any  feelings, but in most of Nintendo's main series Mario games if they  were to have online, it would be laggy and seeing as how most of them  are single player, it would mess up the dynamics of the game. Plus  Nintendo would have to dumb down their games, which I do not want.  That's why I don't care if SM3DW does not have online."

EDIT:

Furthermore, look at this. I'm not the only one who says they're just speculating.

Just leaving it for you to read, even though that's highly unlikely.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 11, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> "Honestly, I could give a crap less about most third party games not  coming to the Wii U, like EA's, Capcom's, and all the companies that  don't support Nintendo because Hiroshi Yamauchi told them they're not  talented enough, and them acting like they were physically scarred by  Hiroshi's comment like a bunch of pansies. Also, I think that this whole  nonsense of Nintendo discontinuing the Wii U when their heavy hitters  haven't come out yet is nothing but a bunch of bullshit, and it's what  people WANT them to do, because apparently they think Nintendo competes  with Sony and Microsoft (which they do not.) And before anyone accuses  me of being a fan of a company that treats us like kids (because they're  a FAMILY FRIENDLY COMPANY, YOU MORONS!) and says I'm fine with the way  Nintendo treats me, at least I'm not supporting companies that LIE to  their fans about DRM and how they're not doing it when they got exposed  for their lies! Looking at YOU, Sony! And I also don't support a company  that tries to force so much stupid restrictions on us it's not even  funny, like Microsoft. I do enjoy the X-Box 360, but I'm not getting the  X-Box One or PS4; I'm happy with my Wii U, because at least Nintendo  makes sure their systems and games to be the best they're capable of and  not buggy/glitchy, broken and DLC-ridden like the whiny little babies  over at EA or Capcom. And before I get a lot of angry responses, yes I  do feel that Nintendo should ease off on the whole granny state of mind,  but them disabling Spotpass for Swapnote is not the end of the damn  world! As for the whole online missing from Nintendo's games, why is it  such a big deal? To me, multiplayer feels like it's always tacked on at  the last minute just to appease the MP freaks out there. Not to hurt any  feelings, but in most of Nintendo's main series Mario games if they  were to have online, it would be laggy and seeing as how most of them  are single player, it would mess up the dynamics of the game. Plus  Nintendo would have to dumb down their games, which I do not want.  That's why I don't care if SM3DW does not have online."



That was some of the most mind-numbingly fanboyish drivel I've read in a while. Whoever that is stop listening to them as they clearly have very little mental capacity.

That said I don't think they'll discontinue the Wii U, simply on the account that they can conceivably sustain it with all that Wii and 3DS money. It's just gonna be the Gamecube all over again.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 11, 2013)

I appreciate your input, but I'd appreciate it more if you wouldn't insult the person I got those paragraphs from.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 11, 2013)

I don't think they will either, but put it this way. We have an investor site, not just some big journalist, an investor saying the WiiU being discontinued is likely. 

Think about that.

And yes, that wall of text was retarded.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I don't think they will either, but put it this way. We have an investor site, not just some big journalist, an investor saying the WiiU being discontinued is likely.
> 
> Think about that.
> 
> And yes, that wall of text was retarded.



Well you don't have to insult the person I got it from.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 11, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I appreciate your input, but I'd appreciate it more if you wouldn't insult the person I got those paragraphs from.


I will when what they're saying warrants it.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 11, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I will when what they're saying warrants it.



No it doesn't. It's not like he said something horribly racist or threatened my life. Now THAT warrants an insult.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 11, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> No it doesn't. It's not like he said something horribly racist or threatened my life. Now THAT warrants an insult.



He said something indefensibly stupid (Nintendo doesn't need online because online = dumbing down hurr durr, Nintendo doesn't have any third part support because they're pussies, etc.). It's just as bad as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 11, 2013)

The best part is that everyone who says that is a hypocrite. Because I guarantee they were hyped for Brawl's online. 
I know they were all over Broken Kart Wii, DS, and 7's online. 
They DAMN sure play Pokemon online and fiend on that stupid ass Miiverse gimmick; thinking it's better than Steam, XBL, and PSN because PWETTY PICSURRRRRS!!! 

All the sudden Nintendo tries to look sagely and refined omitting online from a big game (because their irrational paranoia of the Internet) now the fans change their tune...without changing their tune. You know some went as far as to say platformers DON'T work online? Tell Quake fans that, they'll laugh your ass to the moon.




			
				TransformerRobot said:
			
		

> Well you don't have to insult the person I got it from.


I didn't.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh and Wii U was sold for a loss, it becomes profitable after one game was sold. This was back at launch time around 2012. Now they did a  price cut for the Wii U - http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/30/5045152/nintendo-earnings-q2-2013


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 11, 2013)

You know, where the FUCK is Bayonetta and X?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You know, where the FUCK is Bayonetta and X?



http://mynintendonews.com/2013/11/0...rom-their-2013-2014-wii-u-exclusives-trailer/

From what I understand Bayonetta sequel was a "sloppy seconds" because it was originally cancelled. If Nintendo hadn't invested into it to be an exclusive the game may not have seen the light of day?

Rayman was delayed due to Ubisoft wanting a multi platform release.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm looking forward to playing Bayonetta. I expect it to flop, but I don't care. First one was the tits.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 11, 2013)

Is the Wii U hard to develop for or cost wise not worth it to most 3rd parties?  I know PS3 was.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 11, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> He said something indefensibly stupid (Nintendo doesn't need online because online = dumbing down hurr durr, Nintendo doesn't have any third part support because they're pussies, etc.). It's just as bad as far as I'm concerned.



You're being ridiculous.

Sorry XoPachi, I wasn't really talking about you.

Also, I never thought about the Wii U having the problem Arshes just mentioned.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 11, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Is the Wii U hard to develop for or cost wise not worth it to most 3rd parties?  I know PS3 was.


Architecturally, the WiiU is pretty similar to the XBox 360. The major point of contention is in the tablet controller as far as difficulty to program for goes, and that's more of a design problem than a technical one (I imagine it's handled as a second display and abstracted accordingly). That said... No, it's not worth it for most third parties. As of right now, the highest-selling third party game to date is ZombiU, which as a launch title is sitting at 0.54 million copies sold worldwide. It's also the #3 best-selling game on the platform.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 11, 2013)

The Gamepad should be good for first-person-shooters when you think about it. *holding the Gamepad up to snipe someone*


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I know they were all over Broken Kart Wii, DS, and 7's online.


Racing online in Mario Kart DS worked reasonably well (save for a little player lag, nothing you can't compensate for) BUT:
- Limited to 4 players online (when local multiplayer got the full 8 )
- Limited track selection (namely, lacking courses with complicated obstacles)
- Snaking controversy - okay this wasn't technically a multiplayer thing but it did cause many players to DC if they didn't like the other players, especially since many snakers kept choosing the same damn karts (Dry Bones) and boring tracks (i.e. Figure-8 Circuit).  You want a gamebreaker?  MKDS has your gamebreaker right here.
- Grand Prix -style matches (4 races with same players) before ANY wins/losses were recorded; if a match was terminated due to DC'ing, nobody got any wins (though DC'ers still got losses) - you had to race the full set
- HAX (and I mean *actual* hacks, like attempting to race on battle mode arenas causing the game to crash when certain powerups were used)

Racing in MKWii:
- Drop-in/drop-out style multiplayer, wins/losses aren't publically shown to other players (just an overall gamerscore)
- Snaking got nerfed, one less thing to complain about
- Full # players per race (12) and full track selection available
- Okay, 12 players per race was just too chaotic:  Despite them being statistically rare powerups, it seemed like Spiny Shells and Lightning Bolts were everywhere.
- You could do two local players vs. online - but it didn't track wins/losses for the second player

Racing in MK7:
- A lot like in MKW, save for certain track-specific glitches (Maka Wuhu Ima talkin bout u) which have SINCE BEEN PATCHED



> You know some went as far as to say platformers DON'T work online? Tell Quake fans that, they'll laugh your ass to the moon.


But Quake is an FPS....


----------



## Runefox (Nov 11, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> But Quake is an FPS....


Are you being serious right now?

[video=youtube;cRV0tclxXMQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRV0tclxXMQ[/video]

There's more fucking jumping in Quake than Mario.

 Saying Quake is an FPS and implying there's no speed or precision to it is just asinine. It's like saying 3D Mario games aren't platformers because they're in 3D. Quake is pretty much a first-person platformer. Certainly more complex shit happening here with a higher need for precision than Mario.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 11, 2013)

I was hoping, SERIOUSLY fucking hoping I didn't need to explain that one.

And lemme clarify. I wasn't talking about the technical issues like the Wuhu Loop. Pardon. Mario Kart by it's design is a flat out broken randomized mess. It's basically Mario Party on wheels. That's what I meant.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I was hoping, SERIOUSLY fucking hoping I didn't need to explain that one.
> 
> And lemme clarify. I wasn't talking about the technical issues like the Wuhu Loop. Pardon. Mario Kart by it's design is a flat out broken randomized mess. It's basically Mario Party on wheels. That's what I meant.


...its been like that since day one
dont tell me you only realize that now...

actually stop playing games that isnt in yo box XoPachi :|


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm not realizing it now, just addressing it now. And don't tell me what to do, nugga. Fookin shank you...


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm not realizing it now, just addressing it now. And don't tell me what to do, nugga. Fookin shank you...


I'm gonna tell you what to do cause you cant do what you suppose to do
Stay in your damn box which contains F-zero series and the wipeout series
Stay away from the damn cart series


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 11, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> I'm gonna tell you what to do cause you cant do what you suppose to do
> Stay in your damn box which contains F-zero series and the wipeout series
> Stay away from the damn cart series



Hey, kart racers own! It's just Mario Kart I can't stand lol. CTR, Jak X, Speed Freaks, Diddy Kong Racing, and Sonic Transformed kick too much ass.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 11, 2013)

Well what do you know.

Never thought Nintendo would try something like this.

EDIT:

This just came out:

[video=youtube;G5w6W_xJaTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5w6W_xJaTk[/video]

Cat Peach for the win.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 11, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well what do you know.



Oh man! Sure would be excited to play absolutely nothing! O{}O

...

I couldn't resist.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 11, 2013)

Is there a reason commercials are being posted?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 11, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> You're being ridiculous.



Alright whatever you say buckaroo. 



Arshes Nei said:


> Is there a reason commercials are being posted?



Probably because it'll magically save the Wii U or something.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Oh man! Sure would be excited to play absolutely nothing! O{}O
> 
> ...
> 
> I couldn't resist.



Not even remotely funny.

I'm posting commercials in case anyone is curious.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 11, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I'm posting commercials in case anyone is curious.


Well in this case, at least they're advertising for it. I felt it was a little weak, but then I went back and looked at previous Mario commercials and... Well, that's pretty much how they've always gone. I haven't seen it on TV yet myself though.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 11, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Well in this case, at least they're advertising for it. I felt it was a little weak, but then I went back and looked at previous Mario commercials and... Well, that's pretty much how they've always gone. I haven't seen it on TV yet myself though.



It will likely be on TV closer to the game's release date.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 11, 2013)

Do they even air these on TV?



TransformerRobot said:


> Not even remotely funny.



Sure ain't...for Wii U owners. O{}O

Oh man, I'm on fire. Like a Falcon Punch man.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Do they even air these on TV?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you even read what was available for them on the cruise ships?


----------



## Runefox (Nov 11, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Did you even read what was available for them on the cruise ships?


 The article doesn't mention anything about what's available to them.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 11, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Did you even read what was available for them on the cruise ships?



Would love to...but that's impossible. O{}O


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Would love to...but that's impossible. O{}O



Now you're just making yourself look stupid, and coming from me that's something.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 11, 2013)

...

Did you just call yourself stupid?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 11, 2013)

TF, could you stop please. It's obnoxious.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 11, 2013)

I should too. But it's sooooooo easy to make Wii U jokes.

EDIT: And why? Because it's the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 12, 2013)

Yeah, so Pachi just edited his post above but just so we're clear, CNET just posted a pretty scathing overview of what not to buy this holiday season, and the WiiU came in at worse than a DVD player.



			
				CNET (bold at presenter's stressed points) said:
			
		

> At number four... The Nintendo WiiU. We've waited a long time for this *dud*, Nintendo's already slashed the price down to *$300* and I'm willing to bet it'll be on *fire sale* by the time the holidays roll around. But trust me: There are only *two* game consoles anyone wants this year, and the *WiiU* isn't one of them. Sorry guys. <nod to graphic compilation of Nintendo characters>


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> EDIT: And why? Because it's the gift that keeps on giving.



Hahahahaha...oh wow... This is perfect. I gotta go laugh at people on GameFaqs now brb.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 12, 2013)

Way to go CNET, now it's sure to fail. -_-


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 12, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Way to go CNET, now it's sure to fail. -_-



It isn't CNET's job to pimp the Wii U.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 12, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> It isn't CNET's job to pimp the Wii U.



But reviews get around. Even the shitty ones.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 12, 2013)

Exactly. Your point? It's good to inform people. Nintendo should have thought about that before releasing a DOA piece of shit console thinking they can coast on name recognition. CNET did their job properly.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 12, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> But reviews get around. Even the shitty ones.



And? Again, it ain't CNET's job to suck Nintendo's dick.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 12, 2013)

Now you know why I want to work for Nintendo.

To fix the mess Iwata's leaving there!

(A lot of people seem to disagree with that review anyway and are calling bias on it)


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 12, 2013)

Nintendo fans (fanboys in general) will call bias on anything that isn't praising their mistakes.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Nintendo fans (fanboys in general) will call bias on anything that isn't praising their mistakes.



Pfft! I bet you'd do the same for your favorite developer.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 12, 2013)

No. I don't.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 12, 2013)

Well if they can't make a good console anymore, then what should do, get bought by Disney?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 12, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Now you know why I want to work for Nintendo.
> 
> To fix the mess Iwata's leaving there!
> 
> (A lot of people seem to disagree with that review anyway and are calling bias on it)



If you worked for Nintendo you can help put in the final nail in the coffin. As I said before the fanboyism from you isn't encouraging but discourages people.

If it was bias, why aren't more people buying the unit, it's available. People are trying to get the PS4 or Xbox One with record pre-orders. There are also deals coming out to Buy 2 get one free for games for PS4.

Wii U sales... http://www.theblackfriday.com/ads/gamestop/gamestop-black-friday-ad9.shtml

Well Scribblenauts is going to be close to the same price it was on Steam?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 12, 2013)

Well it's not like they can re-open their Mahjong and playing card businesses again.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 12, 2013)

...


You know, I'm looking forward to Zelda on the 3DS. Hope it isn't crap, but I guess I'll find out eventually. Wonder how the return of the rental system will play out in a full game...


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 12, 2013)

Rental system?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 12, 2013)

The item rental system. You can now pay rupees to rent hookshot, bow and arrows, and other major items.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> The item rental system. You can now pay rupees to rent hookshot, bow and arrows, and other major items.



As in so you can have them earlier in the game than previously thought of?

Also, there's another Nintendo Direct airing tomorrow morning.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 12, 2013)

Not looking forward to it, but I imagine Impact will make the usual thread.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Not looking forward to it, but I imagine Impact will make the usual thread.



Can't blame him since it turned into the usual shithole because a certain someone keeps bringing in the same circular arguments.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 12, 2013)

Naw, wasn't..._that_, (well not JUST that anymore) but because he did this all the time at least as long as I've known him.
Since Nintendo never surprises anyone anymore, here's what I imagine if the direct doesn't pertain to one topic.

-Iwata apologizing (actually, this is guaranteed)
-Tiny tiny tiny tiny updates on shit we've known about for ages
-Some patch no one will give a shit about either fixing Wii U issues that should of been squared away before launch (Sony and MS, YOU fools are in the same boat it seems) or updating the 3DS in some benign way.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Naw, wasn't..._that_, (well not JUST that anymore) but because he did this all the time at least as long as I've known him.
> Since Nintendo never surprises anyone anymore, here's what I imagine if the direct doesn't pertain to one topic.
> 
> -Iwata apologizing (actually, this is guaranteed)
> ...



Don't forget a couple trailers for random eShop games no one gives two fucks about.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 12, 2013)

Well, to be fair some of the little eShop titles I actually enjoyed. Stuff like Dillon's Rolling Western, Witch and Hero, and Mighty Switch Force rock my socks. It's also good to get those little titles out there and known to encourage _more _of that instead MARIO MARIO MARIOoooOOoOoOooo!!! 8D 8D 8D 8D -_-

Of course, I doubt they'd really try to push anything outside of mentioning that _along side_ of the stuff people REALLY want to hear about. I honestly don't know what they plan to accomplish announcing something like Pushmo or what have you with a ZELDA game. That's like if Konami released Gradius 6 or Contra 5 the same day as Call of Duty. So if that was what you're getting at, yeah, "a couple trailers for random eShop games no one gives two fucks about" is apt.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 12, 2013)

Well, they did say they were working on a new franchise. Maybe tomorrow we'll get a small sneak peak at it.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 12, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Are you being serious right now?  There's more fucking jumping in Quake than Mario.


*shrugs*  Then again, about the last FPS I played was Jedi Knight, and it featured plenty of platform hopping at points too.



XoPachi said:


> I was hoping, SERIOUSLY fucking hoping I didn't need to explain that one.
> 
> And lemme clarify. I wasn't talking about the technical issues like the Wuhu Loop. Pardon. Mario Kart by it's design is a flat out broken randomized mess. It's basically Mario Party on wheels. That's what I meant.



There's a funny thing about multiplayer matches, where if you pit people who are too good against people who aren't good enough, the latter group tends to ragequits and EVERYBODY loses.  That's why Mario Kart so prominently features powerups (with the most powerful ones saved for losing players) in the first place, to keep the tension high and the race close.

And let's admit it:  If you were racing traditionally against a snake in MKDS, you *may as well* just power off and go looking for another group of players - you'll still take the losses by default, but at least you save yourself ten minutes of eating their dust, because *no* amount of Lightning Bolts or Spiny Shells will erase a ten-second lead over everybody else.  And unlike Maka Wuhu's 30-second shortcut, this was an unfixable exploit of MKDS's gameplay design.



TransformerRobot said:


> But reviews get around. Even the shitty ones.


ESPECIALLY the shitty ones.  This is the Internet, bro, you know that bad news outspeeds lies outspeeds truth.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 12, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> ESPECIALLY the shitty ones.  This is the Internet, bro, you know that bad news outspeeds lies outspeeds truth.


Except in CNET's case, they pretty much told the truth.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 12, 2013)

But whether you agree with their assessment of Worst Christmas gifts, they are at least *consistent* did any of you naysayers even bothered to read CNet's review on the Wii U itself?

http://reviews.cnet.com/nintendo-wii-u/

So what, they're supposed to say "this is a mediocre device, but you should buy it for Christmas" wat?


----------



## Runefox (Nov 12, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> So what, they're supposed to say "this is a mediocre device, but you should buy it for Christmas" wat?



It's not like they didn't give it a chance to improve on that review; The big line in conclusion was that *in its current state*, it was hard to recommend. The problem is that the current state hadn't changed much over the course of the last year.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 12, 2013)

Again, I'm not talking about the exploits. Just intentional stuff. Though if someone is snaking...snake yourself. It wasnt that hard. That's like complaining people wavedash in Melee to be honest.
I have no issue with any other game that has power ups. Not even Smash Bros. I just turn them off because I have a choice. But Mario Kart has those inescapable items. You can even outrun the Quake in WipEout, but a blue shell is punishment just for being in first. Now apparently in one of them, it's just barely escapable, but for the most part, no.

If you're good you deserve victory. If you suck, git gud. Don't let bad players handicap other players because someone is in last place. 

And good online pits you against people in your skill range or let's you filter. Blacklight has servers restricted to level 10 and under as an example.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 12, 2013)

Runefox said:


> It's not like they didn't give it a chance to improve on that review; The big line in conclusion was that *in its current state*, it was hard to recommend. The problem is that the current state hadn't changed much over the course of the last year.



They even updated the review. There's obviously things you can't change ie the guy went on to say how cumbersome the Gamepad was. It was heavy and not something as ideal for playing off TV like Nintendo was showing demos of during the presentation.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Though if someone is snaking...snake yourself.


I totally learned how, but only in self-defense.  Snake races were just as exhilirating as traditional races, the bigger problem was when you mix the two playstyles in the same race....



> That's like complaining people wavedash in Melee to be honest.


Wavedashing doesn't give you a points lead over your opponents.



> And good online pits you against people in your skill range or lets you filter.


Yeah, that's another thing that seemed to be notably missing from MKDS.



Arshes Nei said:


> did any of you naysayers even bothered to read CNet's review on the Wii U itself?
> 
> http://reviews.cnet.com/nintendo-wii-u/


Is it a video review?  I know their [strike]top[/strike] bottom 10 list was, and I _hate_ video reviews.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 12, 2013)

Who was it Dry Bomber that was broke as fuck when it came to snaking?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 12, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Is it a video review?  I know their [strike]top[/strike] bottom 10 list was, and I _hate_ video reviews.



How hard is it to find out?


----------



## Runefox (Nov 12, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Is it a video review?  I know their [strike]top[/strike] bottom 10 list was, and I _hate_ video reviews.



In the time it took you to type that, you could have clicked the link a few times already.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Who was it Dry Bomber that was broke as fuck when it came to snaking?


Yup, that and the Egg-1.  I actually preferred to use the standard karts due to their better item luck (favorite combo:  Yoshi's standard kart, or sometimes Yoshi + Rob's standard kart).


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 12, 2013)

Runefox said:


> In the time it took you to type that, you could have clicked the link a few times already.



Not to mention I said "did you read the review" XD


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 13, 2013)

Looks like Nintendo FINALLY get it:

[video=youtube;bso27e3Inzc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bso27e3Inzc[/video]

A commercial that actually tells me what the Wii U is for!


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 13, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Looks like Nintendo FINALLY get it:
> 
> [_snip_]
> 
> A commercial that actually tells me what the Wii U is for!



So how much you wanna bet this won't really air on TV at all and will do next to nothing to boost sales as peoples attention are already on the PS4 and Xbox One?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 13, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> So how much you wanna bet this won't really air on TV at all and will do next to nothing to boost sales as peoples attention are already on the PS4 and Xbox One?



Wow, positive, aren't you?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 13, 2013)

So what does it do?

I just saw the mom praising her own looks. The kid holding up a game pad that gets pretty heavy after a while...and some reason time was running out? The game was gonna be gone?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 13, 2013)

Sorta wanna watch the Nintendo Direct, but sorta don't wanna get Link Between Worlds totally spoiled, but sorta expecting to be before I get the game anyway...


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah, I kinda ruined Tower of Hera for myself. lol



TransformerRobot said:


> Wow, positive, aren't you?



Pretty hard to be positive when talking about a DOA console from a passionless incompetent company with a bleak future. Pastry's only going based on what's happened the past year.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 13, 2013)

Just when I thought for once they were listening to consumers.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 13, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Looks like Nintendo FINALLY get it:
> 
> [vid]
> 
> A commercial that actually tells me what the Wii U is for!


All I got out of that was "LOOK! SUPER MARIO 3D LAND! U GAIZ! SUPR MAERO THEREEDEELEND!"

And "family time", which the original Wii was already marketed for.

And something that no kid would ever bring up, like increasing "family time."


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 13, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> And something that no kid would ever bring up, like increasing "family time."



That's because kids today are ungrateful morons who have no idea how to do anything without instant messaging.

EDIT:

Is he serious?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 13, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> That's because kids today are ungrateful morons who have no idea how to do anything without instant messaging.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Is he serious?


What does instant messaging have to do with gaming?
I remember this being a thing even when I was little and gaming, and I'm 26.

And what's so wrong about the page?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 13, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> What does instant messaging have to do with gaming?
> I remember this being a thing even when I was little and gaming, and I'm 26.
> 
> And what's so wrong about the page?



(I was referring to all the stupid kids out there who would rather text their days away instead of actually talking to each other)

It's because it's a wish for good things to happen to Nintendo, but from Sony. As in the same company who massacred Nintendo 2 gaming generations in a row.

That's like if Link sent Ganondorf a birthday card with kittens.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 13, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> (I was referring to all the stupid kids out there who would rather text their days away instead of actually talking to each other)
> 
> It's because it's a wish for good things to happen to Nintendo, but from Sony. As in the same company who massacred Nintendo 2 gaming generations in a row.
> 
> That's like if Link sent Ganondorf a birthday card with kittens.


Why do you have some kind of weird notion in your head that anything in competition with Nintendo or that criticizes Nintendo is some big, evil threat that wants to kick their puppies and eat their babies?

Like seriously, what world do you live in?

This is reaching into troll territory. But I don't think a troll would put up with it this long.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 13, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Why do you have some kind of weird notion in your head that anything in competition with Nintendo or that criticizes Nintendo is some big, evil threat that wants to kick their puppies and eat their babies?



Because Nintendo is what made me as a child. It made me who I am today. I'm better off today than I was before thanks to Nintendo games and characters.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 13, 2013)

You...

Nevermind.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 13, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Why do you have some kind of weird notion in your head that anything in competition with Nintendo or that criticizes Nintendo is some big, evil threat that wants to kick their puppies and eat their babies?


It's actually sort of surprising that Yoshida would make that kind of comment. I think one of the things it implies is that he doesn't see Nintendo as competition, something that's a little condescending. I don't think you would hear him talking about the Xbox in the same way.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 13, 2013)

I've only heard of people talking about Xbox as the console that took a shit on Rare.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 13, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Because Nintendo is what made me as a child. It made me who I am today. I'm better off today than I was before thanks to Nintendo games and characters.



Ok, so Nintendo is responsible for your infantile reasoning, instead of acting like an adult?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 13, 2013)

I could have been much worse.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 13, 2013)

...

I can't believe what I'm reading.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 13, 2013)

The length of the commercial is also the same time it takes to wait for the loading screens to finish to launch the game XD


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 13, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> The length of the commercial is also the same time it takes to wait for the loading screens to finish to launch the game XD



What loading screens?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 13, 2013)

The loading screens between menus on the Scam U.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> The loading screens between menus on the Scam U.



I've only counted 10 seconds.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 13, 2013)

They were pretty painful before several updates. It took more than 1 to fix the damn problems

[yt]fGER3YZGQqY[/yt]

Keep in mind the ironic posts about Nintendo and the internet. Without Internet, these updates wouldn't be happening. I mean what, is Nintendo supposed to send out discs if it didn't have internet?

Is there a way to skip the Mii animation every time you go to the menu? I mean I would think people would just want to get to the next app, and that animation is extra waste of time...


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 13, 2013)

And...you think that's good? Takes 2 on the 360. Mine anyway. Good PC will have shit loaded in an instant. 10 seconds? For loading MENUS? That'll add up. And my math skills say that equals scrub hardware.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 13, 2013)

So what do you want me to do? Throw my Wii U out the window and buy consoles that don't have any games that remotely interest me?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 13, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> So what do you want me to do? Throw my Wii U out the window and buy consoles that don't have any games that remotely interest me?



Yes. Take a video of you throwing it out the window, and maybe your PC too.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 13, 2013)

Who said that? 
And maybe if you actually looked at other platforms, you would see that there is much more coming to them besides the oh so scary first person shooters and (admittedly) bland sim racers. Puppeteer, Knack, Spark, Sunset OverDrive, WarFrame, The Crew, Tear Away, Crimson Dragon, Killer In--no, Kingdom Hearts 3, Ryse, Theif, Mirror's Edge 2, Watch Dogs. Arshes what was that Isometric RPG?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Who said that?
> And maybe if you actually looked at other platforms, you would see that there is much more coming to them besides the oh so scary first person shooters and (admittedly) bland sim racers. Puppeteer, Knack, Spark, Sunset OverDrive, WarFrame, The Crew, Tear Away, Crimson Dragon, Killer In--no, Kingdom Hearts 3, Ryse, Theif, Mirror's Edge 2, Watch Dogs. Arshes what was that Isometric RPG?



3D dot Game heroes.
There's often a lot of rather friendly Indy games on PS+'s network that's free as well.
Ibb and Obb is now free on PS+
Prior to that was Bit Trip Runner 2
Then you have LittleBigPlanet, that Sackboy makes the cutest faces.

https://store.sonyentertainmentnetwork.com/#!/en-us/free-games/cid=STORE-MSF77008-PSPLUSFREEGAMES


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 13, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Yes. Take a video of you throwing it out the window, and maybe your PC too.



Are you being serious?

Yes, I have tried other platforms before.

I also took a look at most of the games Pachi mentioned that weren't Killer Instinct. My reactions:

Puppeteer: Sure, maybe.

Knack: Only remotely interesting one I found.

Sunset OverDrive: What the hell is that?

Spark: Never heard of it.

WarFrame: It better be good.

The Crew: Gag me.

Tear Away: Meh.

Crimson Dragon: No, not really.

Killer Instinct: Fuck yes!!

Kingdom Hearts 3: *puffing on a joint* NOW it makes sense!

Ryse: As long as the protagonist isn't an unlikable douche bag like Kratos.

Thief: Iiiiiiiiii'mmmmmmm ggggggeeeeeettttttttiiiiiiiinnnnnnggggg tttttttthhhhhheeeeeerrrrreeeee sssssssoooooooooooooooonnnnnnnn.

Mirror's Edge 2: Reminds me two much about how I hate the government.

Watch Dogs: Please refer back to my impression of Thief for further details.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 13, 2013)

@Arshes because FUCK FAF mobile: I was actually just naming what's coming to the big boys this gen (XBone, PS4, Vita, PC)


----------



## SirRob (Nov 13, 2013)

Why

Why did they have to show giant Rosalina

Do you know how many people would be fapping to that Nintendo


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 13, 2013)

Please. XD
 Nintendo caters to fetishists. They put Peach in a catsuit...
And they made Krystal.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Please. XD
> Nintendo caters to fetishists. They put Peach in a catsuit...
> And they made Krystal.



Zero-Suit Samus says hi.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 13, 2013)

You know, this is about to sound REALLY stupid and hypocritical coming from me. But I actually respect Samus _vastly_ too much to look at or make porn of. 



Spoiler: NSFW Pachi fact most won't want to know



It has literally killed boners for me if I glance over it. o//o
Even when drawn by someone like Onomeshin...don't look him up


I don't at all have an issue with it's existence. I just...feel odd when I see it.
I see your point though. Curvy, fit, REAL tight suit. I'd be worried if people didn't want that. Just don't let me see it.

EDIT: Ok, now all the sudden I'm having that spoiler issue.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 13, 2013)

Metroid is also the most mature thing Nintendo has. Especially after Metroid Prime was released. The game would've been rated M had they not painted the blood green.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 13, 2013)

Not after they release Bayonetta 2 for that system since it's an exclusive.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 13, 2013)

Metroid to lose it's title as Nintendo's darkest franchise?

We'll see.

Worse yet, what if Bayonetta turns out to be lighter and softer? -_-


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 13, 2013)

Not after they release Bayonetta 2 for that system since it's an exclusive. 

Bayonetta is pretty skeevy, even the trailer for Nintendo you're looking up between her cameltoe for an opening shot.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I see your point though. Curvy, fit, REAL tight suit. I'd be worried if people didn't want that. Just don't let me see it.


It's funny, because I feel like the Zero Suit is actually way skeevier and sexualized than how she used to stand around in her underwear during the credits.
Maybe not as much as her bikini in the original, but the black outfit she wears at the end of Super.
She also looks way more badass in that.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 13, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> It's funny, because I feel like the Zero Suit is actually way skeevier and sexualized than how she used to stand around in her underwear during the credits.
> Maybe not as much as her bikini in the original, but the black outfit she wears at the end of Super.
> She also looks way more badass in that.



That's probably because it made the most sense to have the bikini considering the limit on pixels. If she came out wearing a full dress they probably would have thought it was Princess Peach or Daisy.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 13, 2013)

I fucking teared up with this.
[video=youtube;cXn9gY--W6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXn9gY--W6A[/video]



TransformerRobot said:


> Metroid to lose it's title as Nintendo's darkest franchise?
> 
> We'll see.
> 
> Worse yet, what if Bayonetta turns out to be lighter and softer? -_-



Metroid's dead anyway so as far as maturity goes, it'll go to Bayonetta.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 13, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> If she came out wearing a full dress they probably would have thought it was Princess Peach or Daisy.


And one of the awesomest mental mashup images ever.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 13, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Ok, so Nintendo is responsible for your infantile reasoning, instead of acting like an adult?


It makes you think how old he really is.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 13, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> It makes you think how old he really is.


21, according to his profile.

I was shocked, too.


----------



## Twylyght (Nov 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;EQt0NnKPXOY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQt0NnKPXOY[/video]

0:17 Why are they teasing us with Majora's Mask!?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 13, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> 21, according to his profile.
> 
> I was shocked, too.



Like I said before, it's because I'm autistic that I'm socially difficult.

As for why they're teasing us with Majora's Mask, maybe...Nah. They don't listen to us enough, if at all (I keep getting e-mails saying they're putting our opinions on records for future reference).


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 13, 2013)

They better not fucking port Majora's Mask.



TransformerRobot said:


> Like I said before, it's because I'm autistic that I'm socially difficult.



And...you went there. I was literally JUST saying to myself that I _commend_ you for not using your autism as an excuse like thousands of others. Buuuuuuuuuut, you went there.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 13, 2013)

That's my only explanation. It's screwed me over my whole life. My. Whole. Life.

That's why I turn to video games; Saves me from fucking up with my social awkwardness. Nintendo became my easiest option for that relief.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 13, 2013)

If they do remake Majora's Mask, I hope it's on the Wii U. Because Pokemon Y's gonna be permanently sealed in my 3DS.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 13, 2013)

SirRob said:


> If they do remake Majora's Mask, I hope it's on the Wii U. Because Pokemon Y's gonna be permanently sealed in my 3DS.



The Wii U needs a stronger library anyway if they want it to go anywhere.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 13, 2013)

And a remake won't help.



SirRob said:


> If they do remake Majora's Mask, I hope it's on the Wii U. Because Pokemon Y's gonna be permanently sealed in my 3DS.



Bitch, getchu some pliers.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 13, 2013)

Here's an idea: A. New. Star Fox! I've been waiting since Star Fox 64 3D for one, so where is it?!


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 13, 2013)

SirRob said:


> If they do remake Majora's Mask, I hope it's on the Wii U. Because Pokemon Y's gonna be permanently sealed in my 3DS.


Retail or eShop?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 13, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Here's an idea: A. New. Star Fox! I've been waiting since Star Fox 64 3D for one, so where is it?!



Dead. Like Metroid and F-Zero. 

Doesn't make as much as Mario, Pokemon, and Smash Bros. Not to mention the only one most people care about and acknowledge is 64, hence the lazy ass 3DS port.
I'd love a new Starfox. The only one I didn't like was Adventures. And that was just because of it's replay value. It had none. Other than that, I liked all of them. 

Command and Starfox II are my favorites.

I'd love a sequel to that Dillon's Rolling Western game doe. Holy dog shit, this is a good game.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> And a remake won't help.



Not a remake, but perhaps a Zelda game just as dark and ominous? *Ganon's evil laughter*


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 13, 2013)

The subtlety of Ocarina of Time's dark themes are what I'd like to see again. Brilliance. <3
Of course, there's nothing wrong with a colorful Zelda.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'd love a sequel to that Dillon's Rolling Western game doe. Holy dog shit, this is a good game.


[yt]ltedwHrPa8c[/yt]


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> The subtlety of Ocarina of Time's dark themes are what I'd like to see again. Brilliance. <3



Yeah, Nintendo tends to effectively do that in otherwise light-hearted games.

-Star Fox: Aww, animals in space ships! Guess what? They're blowing each other to pieces in fire explosions!

-EarthBound: Hilarious villains and weaponry! Then there's Giygas...

-Kirby: Adorable pink puff ball saving the world by inhaling the bad guys and taking their powers! The final boss is a blood spitting eyeball.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 13, 2013)

SirRob said:


> [yt]ltedwHrPa8c[/yt]



>Day has been made.



TransformerRobot said:


> Yeah, Nintendo tends to effectively do that in otherwise light-hearted games.
> 
> -Star Fox: Aww, animals in space ships! Guess what? They're blowing each other to pieces in fire explosions!
> 
> -Kirby: Adorable pink puff ball saving the world by inhaling the bad guys and taking their powers! The final boss is a blood spitting eyeball.



...Not quite.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> port Majora's Mask.


A fate worser than death itself.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...Not quite.



Care to explain? How are those not good ways of introducing kids to darker subject matter?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 14, 2013)

They're just really REALLY mild themes in my opinion especially Starfox. That'd be like me calling Sonic dark. I mean, Robotnik is always enslaving animals who are sealed in a clostrophobic metal container before they have their free will and freeDOM stripped away as their turned to robots. That's pretty gruesome right? No? You won't really pick up on it as a kid and some won't even think of it that way as an adult.

Though I suppose there's a higher tolerance for some people. 
When I think dark, I think depressing or overtly horror/macabre themes like environments having various torture devices with blood caked on the floors. Portraits of hands holding decapitated smiling faces with dark pits for eyes...that talk to you. Moaning undead so terrifying they freeze your  through fear with their shrieks before latching on to you like a headcrab.

Then there's the more depressing aspect of "dark".

Link's mother died of grave war injuries after giving up her son to a tree to be raised by people he soon finds out are not like him. He's plagued by nightmares and has only one real friend. 

Feels.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 14, 2013)

Speaking of caked with blood...

He's not called Dead Hand for nothing.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 14, 2013)

Link is up for sale


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 14, 2013)

Now I'm still awaiting the eShop release of A Link to The Past.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 14, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> -Kirby: Adorable pink puff ball saving the world by inhaling the bad guys and taking their powers! The final boss is a blood spitting eyeball.


Depends on which Kirby game.  Original GB game you just beat down Dedede, first NES game you beat down this evil sorceror thing.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 14, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Speaking of caked with blood...
> 
> He's not called Dead Hand for nothing.



Those could easily just be sores or something. I mean the N64 wasn't exactly a graphical powerhouse so it's hard to say.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 14, 2013)

If I recall, there's actual art of him in my old Ocarina of Time guide. I think it's just Dead Hand having skin discoloration from you know, being a corpsy motherfucker.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 14, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Those could easily just be sores or something. I mean the N64 wasn't exactly a graphical powerhouse so it's hard to say.



Still not a boss you'd normally expect in a "kid-friendly" game.

The fading effect makes it look bloodier. Ganon was actually supposed to cough blood in one fight but that was dumbed out. -_-


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 14, 2013)

Maybe in the heavily censored ports, but the raw N64 version has everything. Blood, the Gerudo symbol, the Fire Temple music.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 14, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Still not a boss you'd normally expect in a "kid-friendly" game.



This honestly sounds like you attempting to make OoT sound a lot  "grittier" than it actually is. It's still pretty kid-friendly  (seriously we're not puritans or something), and that in no way makes it  less of a game.



TransformerRobot said:


> Ganon was actually supposed to  cough blood in one fight but that was dumbed out. -_-


Really silly nitpick but he actually does cough blood in the original version of the game, however in subsequent versions it was simply recolored to be green (alongside other more well-known changes such as the Fire Temple music and to a lesser extent the design on the mirror shield).


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm a little uncomfortable about the depictions of the Gerudo;

1. They're desert dwellers.

2. They look distinctly Arab.

3. Hylians look down upon them.

4. They're mostly thieves, and one of them is the ultimate evil.

Doesn't that sound a little racist?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 14, 2013)

No. And I'm SO sick of people always stretching to draw sexist/racist themes out of shit that isn't sexist or racist.

Desert dwellers. So what?

Look Arab. How? Dark skin? Happens when you live under the sun.

They're thieves and rogues. No shit.

That one was also banished by these "evil" thieves.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 14, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I'm a little uncomfortable about the depictions of the Gerudo;
> 
> 1. They're desert dwellers.
> 
> ...



1. Okay.

2. Yes, the obligatory desert region based heavily on middle-eastern culture features Arab-looking people. 

3. Because they're reclusive, somewhat racist dicks. Also the stealing.

4. The king of all evil has to come from somewhere. If Ganon was a Kokiri would that make it racist against white people?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 14, 2013)

So the Hylians are asshole victims then?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 14, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> So the Hylians are asshole victims then?



The Gerudo were cunts while the Hylians acted like dicks to them, the circle of life ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 14, 2013)

On one hand I kinda get it because it's been that way for a few Zelda games - though this is why I miss Pig Ganon, takes all that shit out of the picture. But on the other hand it is tiring to see yet another dusky race become the bad guys cuz they like live in the desert and closest reference are those dirty Aaye-rabs.

Then again it's fucking Japan where it's cute to make fictional cute animoo series with Hitler of all things. 

So I'm just tired of the monotony though it's harder to change with longer standing franchises.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 14, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> though this is why I miss Pig Ganon, takes all that shit out of the picture.



Animal rights tryhards.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 14, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> The Gerudo were cunts while the Hylians acted like dicks to them, the circle of life ladies and gentlemen.


What about the Zoras and Gorons?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 14, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> What about the Zoras and Gorons?



The Zoras and Gorons were pretty chill seeing as they didn't shun outsiders like the Gerudo did. It should also be noted that the leaders of both races both specifically asked Link for aid. Also considering the fact that neither race actively stole from them I think it's a safe bet that both races at the very least shared a mutual neutrality with the Hyrulians.

Also the Zoras more or less control the entire Hyrulian water supply so I don't think anyone wants to fuck with that.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 14, 2013)

River Zora's were bastards (the enemies).
Gorons were racist until you completed Goron Mines in Twilight Princess.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 14, 2013)

I didn't notice, but the Link Between World reviews are out. Destructoid gave it a 6.5.



			
				Destructoid said:
			
		

> The story really isn't that much well off either. The main big bad this time around is Yuga -- a wizard with the power to morph himself (and others) into paintings. He's obsessed with perfection and beauty, and ... that's really about the extent of his personality.





			
				Destructoid said:
			
		

> himself


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 14, 2013)

GI gave it a 10/10. (I got it from eShop, leave me alone)

This has been a strange quarter of games.

Lots of mixed reviews recently. Some paid, I'm sure, but still.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 14, 2013)

Handheld Zeldas were always "heh".


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> GI gave it a 10/10. (I got it from eShop, leave me alone)
> 
> This has been a strange quarter of games.
> 
> Lots of mixed reviews recently. Some paid, I'm sure, but still.



So I thought correctly, and there really is such a thing as bribed reviewers?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 14, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> So I thought correctly, and there really is such a thing as bribed reviewers?


obv.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 14, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> So I thought correctly, and there really is such a thing as bribed reviewers?



http://www.p4rgaming.com/ex-ign-emp...-that-arent-even-close-to-release-like-gta-v/
http://www.zeldainformer.com/news/f...iew-scores-are-skewed-due-to-public-relations

Even without proof, it can be comically obvious.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 14, 2013)

I should've known.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm still getting Zelda though. It cannot be as piss poor as the last handheld title and CERTAINLY nowhere near as bad as the last console title. I'm just interested to see how progression plays out since there's an item rental system seen in BS Zelda A Link to the Past. I didn't expect that to make a return in a more legit title. I haven't seen much because well...



SirRob said:


> Sorta wanna watch the Nintendo Direct, but sorta don't wanna get Link Between Worlds totally spoiled, but sorta expecting to be before I get the game anyway...



^

I hope it's something made to add tension to completing things like the time mechanic in Majora's Mask.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 14, 2013)

IGN was bribed to give the wonderful 101 a 6/10? Nintendo what are you doing


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 14, 2013)

I dunno, maybe they're bribing IGN to give Wonderful 101 a 6/10?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 14, 2013)

That's a little too stupid to believe.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 14, 2013)

Well...
Nintendo is one to keep their shit allll to themselves. Like a spoiled rich kid with a new toy at recess even if it will cost them too. I've been told that the N64's reasoning for being stupidly complex to program for was to nix third parties which it DAMN sure did.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Well...
> Nintendo is one to keep their shit allll to themselves. Like a spoiled rich kid with a new toy at recess even if it will cost them too. I've been told that the N64's reasoning for being stupidly complex to program for was to nix third parties which it DAMN sure did.



Sadly this isn't at all very far from the truth. -_-


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 14, 2013)

Then Nintendo should either get their act together with third-parties, or start making more high-quality first-party titles.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 14, 2013)

I think Nintendo should focus less on third parties and more on mario parties.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 14, 2013)

Please, please not that!! XD

Seriously, MORE FIRST-PARTY TITLES THAT AREN'T MARIO, POKEMON OR ZELDA!!


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 14, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I think Nintendo should focus less on third parties and more on mario parties.



Can I have a Rob Party...in my bed?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 14, 2013)

Get a room.

I wish there was a Donkey Kong RPG.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 14, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Get a room.



I don't think I'd put my bed anywhere else... o-O


----------



## Fernin (Nov 14, 2013)

@XoPachi: It looks even better in motion. As for PS2, yeah. It wasn't too bad when it came out, even with the shitty optimization and glitches, but as it sits now? Bleh.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 14, 2013)

-Not sure how, but I replied to this thread instead of the screenshot one. @@


----------



## Milo (Nov 14, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Please, please not that!! XD
> 
> Seriously, MORE FIRST-PARTY TITLES THAT AREN'T MARIO, POKEMON OR ZELDA!!



wario land is severely over-looked


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

Fernin said:


> -Not sure how, but I replied to this thread instead of the screenshot one. @@



Happens.



Milo said:


> wario land is severely over-looked



Wario World was another amazing game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 15, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Then Nintendo should either get their act together with third-parties


But they are.

Next year.


XoPachi said:


> Can I have a Rob Party...in my bed?


Rob party is basically Sonic Shuffle, But with wine and tears.


Milo said:


> wario land is severely over-looked


Only because they're mostly handhelds games.

Hell if your not Pokemon or Mario, You'll get over looked.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 15, 2013)

Ridley still needs to be a playable character in Smash Bros.

Or Midna.
Or both.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 15, 2013)

Ridley would take up the whole stage though. It's not like we can just used the NES Ridley and pretend that's his real size.

...Or is it?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 15, 2013)

Or we could just ignore his size, entirely, because size has meant absolutely nothing to the inclusion of Smash Bros characters in the past. 
If it did, Pikachu would not be almost the size of Samus.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

Ridley's too fat to make sense as a playable character. :c

I know what I want though.

Blaziken replacing Lucario if Lucario gets scrapped.
R.O.B. 64 replacing R.O.B. NES if he's being taken out.
Another F-Zero pilot. Preferably Goroh or Black Shadow. Maybe Pico.
Krystal or Staff Fox because who in Smash has ever used a pole arm (god almighty, if Krystal let me use her Assault model .-.)
Tails, Knuckles, or Blaze


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 15, 2013)

Starfy
Shulk
Saki Amamiya
Isaac


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh my fuck. I would be ALL over Starfy and Shulk. Starfy would be god tier.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 15, 2013)

"Too fat."
Character is almost literally a skeleton. But I get what you mean. Lol.

The Guardian Legend protagonist. :v
I mean, she did ONLY show up in a Nintendo game. I guess that counts.

Um, the Koopa Kids. (Make them all skins for one character. Smaller / faster / lightweight Bowser clone.)

Blaze would be pretty awesome.

Wolf Link might be cool.

Battletoads.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Ridley's too fat to make sense as a playable character. :c
> 
> I know what I want though.
> 
> ...



What? No Dr. Eggman? Eggman could hold his own without any of his vehicles (although an Eggmobile-related Final Smash would be nice).


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

I'd pick up Blaze on the spot. The only post Dreamcast Sonic character that actually isn't useless (Cream), emo (Shadow), or obnoxious (...Silver, FUCKING Silver).

And as much as I'm done with Capcom and especially Street Fighter, Ryu would fit perfectly.

EDIT: I was thinking Eggman, actually. One thing I do hope is that Sonic's speed is Nerfed. Not because he was annoying to fight but hard to manage. And I hope he gets a better move set. The amount of "spin" moves he had was annoying. Way better in Project M.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 15, 2013)

Hold the phone! No pun intended.

Not quite the strategy I thought they'd do, but it takes SOME advantage of mobile phones at least.

But what if they made the wrong purchase here?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 15, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Starfy
> Shulk
> Saki Amamiya
> Isaac


Oh and Pac-man.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 15, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Oh and Pac-man.



How can you give him a decent move-set though?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 15, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> How can you give him a decent move-set though?


They gave the Star Fox crew and Captain Falcon one.

It wouldn't _that_ hard.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 15, 2013)

What if he ends up just a Kirby clone?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 15, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> What if he ends up just a Kirby clone?


We don't live in a world of "what if's".


----------



## SirRob (Nov 15, 2013)

I hope the newcomers are Mii, Little Mac and Pac-Man. Nothing more, nothing less. And no character from Brawl gets cut.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm still hoping on Dr. Robotnik (Fuck you, people who changed his name to Eggman! ).


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

That Mario Galaxy stage looks really fucking nice. I doubt it'll be a neutral stage, but it still looks different and fun.



SirRob said:


> And no character from Brawl gets cut.



Who said this? Please please please post a link. QwQ

I remember them saying veterans won't get cut as in the original twelve from 64, but not Brawl or Melee.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 15, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I'm still hoping on Dr. Robotnik (Fuck you, people who changed his name to Eggman! ).


you little *puts on sega hat*
he has BOTH as his name, and Eggman was the japs, Robotnik is cause westernfags have to toughen up everything (see kirby box art)


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 15, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> you little *puts on sega hat*
> he has BOTH as his name, and Eggman was the japs, Robotnik is cause westernfags have to toughen up everything (see kirby box art)









Because that's how GAMES SELL THESE DAYS IN THE WEST!!

*sales chart in Verin's face* You want to know why almost nobody bought The Legendary Starfy? TOO CUTE!! EVEN KIRBY ISN'T THIS CUTE!! *rips chart in half*

Japan has a tolerance for cuteness that most of us don't have. LOOK AT HOW HORRIBLE GRAND THEFT AUTO DOES IN JAPANESE SALES BY COMPARISON!!

Japanese people DON'T LIKE GTA! Now you have PROOF!! *pulls in garbage can filled with Japanese releases of GTA games*


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 15, 2013)

The fuck did I just walk into?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 15, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> The fuck did I just walk into?



Fuckifino


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 15, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> The fuck did I just walk into?



Just thought it would be a funny way to explain the differences between Western and Japanese audiences.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Who said this? Please please please post a link. QwQ


I said this, and who's a more credible source than me?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I said this, and who's a more credible source than me?










TransformerRobot said:


> Because that's how GAMES SELL THESE DAYS IN THE WEST!!
> 
> *sales chart in Verin's face* You want to know why almost nobody bought The Legendary Starfy? TOO CUTE!! EVEN KIRBY ISN'T THIS CUTE!! *rips chart in half*
> 
> ...



What the Hell are you raging for?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 15, 2013)

Not really raging, just comically making a point.

 If I was raging you'd see a lot of     

But maybe I shouldn't have used so much all-caps.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

It's strange how opposed people are to the idea of Krystal making it to Smash 4 (I don't care what Nintendo says, that's what it's being called as declared by *ME*. Nintendo lost their naming rights after the past year).

Kinda surprised that this forum isn't against it for the most part. The one person I know people DON'T want back is R.O.B. which gives Pachi a sad. :c


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 15, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> *sales chart in Verin's face* You want to know why almost nobody bought The Legendary Starfy? TOO CUTE!! EVEN KIRBY ISN'T THIS CUTE!! *rips chart in half*


I played that.  The gameplay was fun, though definitely a bit on the easy side, especially when it came to bosses (dodge, exploit an opening, etc.).  Hidden final boss has some actual difficulty going on though, still haven't figured out how to beat his super attack (which is an instant kill).


----------



## Runefox (Nov 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It's strange how opposed people are to the idea of Krystal making it to Smash 4 (I don't care what Nintendo says, that's what it's being called as declared by *ME*. Nintendo lost their naming rights after the past year).


Which is funny, considering out of everyone from Star Fox who's in Smash already, Krystal is the only one (besides Fox in the same game) who's ever shown any kind of fighting skill.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 15, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> The fuck did I just walk into?


Â¯\_(ãƒ„)_/Â¯


SirRob said:


> I said this, and who's a more credible source than me?


Hi.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It's strange how opposed people are to the idea of Krystal making it to Smash 4 (I don't care what Nintendo says, that's what it's being called as declared by *ME*. Nintendo lost their naming rights after the past year).


I don't want her in because she rains on my furry sausage fest.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

You're gay.



Runefox said:


> Which is funny, considering out of everyone from Star Fox who's in Smash already, Krystal is the only one (besides Fox in the same game) who's ever shown any kind of fighting skill.



That's exactly why I think she'd be absolutely perfect. Love him to pieces, but I say drop Wolf because he's really just a slower Falco with more priority and damage. I think two similar characters from the same series is enough do we really need a third? Get some fresh blood. All the attacks you got in Adventures? Plenty to work with.

And Rob, I'm aware Sakurai posts a LOT of Miiverse stuff. If you can get screenshots of anything you deem important, feel free to share. Not sure if _everything_ he posts goes online.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You're gay.


A hopeless gay.

The most amusing kind.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 15, 2013)

I -do- share what I think's important! We got a glimpse of the Mario Galaxy stage today, but it's been alluded to before. I haven't been very impressed with the creativity of this game overall.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I -do- share what I think's important! We got a glimpse of the Mario Galaxy stage today, but it's been alluded to before. I haven't been very impressed with the creativity of this game overall.



I haven't seen anything from you in picture form, boy.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I haven't seen anything from you in picture form, boy.


SirRob is a male version of a slutty girl gamer. 

Knowing that, He'll take a picture of that info with his face covering 80% of the screen.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

You know, this is a small thing because I couldn't give less of a shit about Miiverse if my fapping hand were on the line, but seriously?

http://gaminrealm.com/2013/11/15/miiverse-3ds-no-messaging-friend-requests/

So messaging is trash on Wii U and just flat out _omitted_ from the 3DS. And yes, I said small thing so you'd think they could at least get *that* right. Holy shit. We've had messaging protocols for how long now?
So much for trying to promote a social environment. lol


----------



## SirRob (Nov 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I haven't seen anything from you in picture form, boy.


Yes you have, you even commented on it.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...p-3DS-games)?p=3942117&highlight=#post3942117


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 15, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I don't want her in because she rains on my furry sausage fest.



*pours watering can down Rob's groin* There, now she won't do it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 15, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Yes you have, you even commented on it.


Marth's a mandatory character.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Yes you have, you even commented on it.
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...p-3DS-games)?p=3942117&highlight=#post3942117



I meant from Miiverse. I even said that.



XoPachi said:


> And Rob, I'm aware Sakurai posts a LOT of Miiverse stuff. If you can get screenshots of anything you deem important, feel free to share. Not sure if _everything_ he posts goes online.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I meant from Miiverse. I even said that.


Oh, my mistake. Well then I don't really have anything to show you, since everything from Miiverse is also on the Smash Bros. site, save for the one extra pic from today which you probably know about already.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

Pardon. I don't know what goes on in Mii Verse for obvious reasons. So I thought he would make like little statuses and whatnot just saying little things about the game. I wasn't sure.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 15, 2013)

He -explains- the screen shots on Miiverse, but none of it's worth discussing.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Pardon. I don't know what goes on in Mii Verse  for obvious reasons. So I thought he would make like little statuses and  whatnot just saying little things about the game. I wasn't  sure.



That's actually pretty accurate.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

SirRob said:


> He -explains- the screen shots on Miiverse, but none of it's worth discussing.



I'm waiting for if he announces R.O.B.
I will be beyond happy as FUCK.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm waiting for if he announces R.O.B.
> I will be beyond happy as FUCK.


I think Toon Link's inclusion has pretty much confirmed the entire Brawl roster is returning, with Snake being the only possible exception. I'm honestly not expecting Lucario or Ike to be replaced at this point.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I think Toon Link's inclusion has pretty much confirmed the entire Brawl roster is returning, with Snake being the only possible exception. I'm honestly not expecting Lucario or Ike to be replaced at this point.



I'm fine if they aren't replaced. I love Lucario. Blaziken would just make a great addition or replacement if they decide on the latter.
R.O.B. is my home skillet. I control no one else better.


----------



## Milo (Nov 15, 2013)

where's tails

where. is. tails


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm gonna be REAL surprised if he doesn't make it.

Not that I expect them to be influenced by it at all, but he plays wonderfully in Smash Flash 2.

Also

[video=youtube;O41m5WoH6gQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O41m5WoH6gQ[/video]

I should get him.


----------



## Milo (Nov 15, 2013)

if I can't have tails, I will burn buildings.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

I want to play...as a Bronto Burt. :c


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 15, 2013)

Looking back on why it failed, I'm starting to think that if The Wonderful 101 DID star a cast of Nintendo all-stars, instead of original characters, then Nintendo WOULD have let it be a system seller.

I love Nintendo, but I hate that they have that kind of attitude.


----------



## Milo (Nov 15, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Looking back on why it failed, I'm starting to think that if The Wonderful 101 DID star a cast of Nintendo all-stars, instead of original characters, then Nintendo WOULD have let it be a system seller.
> 
> I love Nintendo, but I hate that they have that kind of attitude.



I remember the two weeks I had a wii u, I just kept thinking of how empty, everything about it felt. hardly any of the features are used.

if at all


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 15, 2013)

Milo said:


> I remember the two weeks I had a wii u, I just kept thinking of how empty, everything about it felt. hardly any of the features are used.
> 
> if at all



Laziness must be another part of it.

That, or because people who bought the Wii U only did so for the library.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

...That should be the reason you buy a system. Like...derp. The problem is that there IS no library.


----------



## Milo (Nov 15, 2013)

the wii u sucks because the gamers can envision the awesomeness that COULD be the wii u, but it's as if nintendo itself does not recognize any of this. it's like they just put in all these features, and the part where the games come in, they suddenly just stare blankly, and think "I KNOW, let's port a PS3 game onto this"


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...That should be the reason you buy a system. Like...derp. The problem is that there IS no library.



*ahem*

-Pikmin 3
-Sonic & Mario at The Sochi Winter Olympic Games
-New Super Mario Bros. U/New Super Luigi U
-NintendoLand
-LEGO City: Undercover
-Sonic Lost World
-Wii Party U
-Wii Sports Club
-The Wonderful 101

Still more of a library than you had thought.


----------



## Milo (Nov 15, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> *ahem*
> 
> -Pikmin 3
> -Sonic & Mario at The Sochi Winter Olympic Games
> ...



it's been over a year, and that's everything you can think of?

adding 100 games to that list would still make that list very short.

the 3DS has been out for almost 4 years, and it has like what, 100 games total? maybe?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 15, 2013)

Milo said:


> where's tails
> 
> where. is. tails


GET. OUT. OF. MY. TOPIC. 


Milo said:


> it's been over a year, and that's everything you can think of?


Launch titles have been always shitty. 


Milo said:


> the 3DS has been out for almost 4 years, and it has like what, 100 games total? maybe?


*Three years


----------



## Milo (Nov 15, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> GET. OUT. OF. MY. TOPIC.
> 
> Launch titles have been always shitty.
> 
> *Three years



three years and eight months.

edit: nope, that's when it was announced.

2011? really? I could've sworn I had it in 2010. my perception of time \:3/


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> *ahem*
> 
> -Pikmin 3 -*Announced 4 years ago for the Wii*
> -Sonic & Mario at The Sochi Winter Olympic Games -*shovelware crap*
> ...



Not really.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 15, 2013)

Milo said:


> three years and eight months.
> 
> edit: nope, that's when it was announced.
> 
> 2011? really? I could've sworn I had it in 2010. my perception of time \:3/



No, I think less than 3 years.

Pachi, your outlook on this situation is about as nice as spending Christmas in Super Mario Bros. 3 World 8.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

Blame Nintendo.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 15, 2013)

Milo said:


> 2011? really? I could've sworn I had it in 2010. my perception of time \:3/



Popular 3DS titles.
2011 - Super Street Fighter IV: 3D Edition, Ocarina of Time 3D
2012 - Kid Icarus: Uprising, Sticker Star, Super Mario Land 3D
2013 - Firm Wang, New Leaf, Shin Megami Tensei IV, Dream Team, Pokemon X/Y, A link between worlds.

You just can't into math.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Blame Nintendo.



I do blame Nintendo, but not as much as you do You blame them so much you come off as biased as I am towards Sony.

Anyway, I do hope they read this. Even if it's advice from a competitor.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

Pardon if I've been let down repeatedly since 2007 by the company I grew up on. I'm sick of Nintendo's bullshit because they're better than this. Deal with it.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 15, 2013)

If all Sony came out with on the PS4 were a tech demo, a couple of party games, an Olympic-themed minigame-game, and one or two substandard first-party titles, the PS4 would be DOA. Yet it has more worth buying on launch than the WiiU has *now*. It really is Nintendo's fault that they're in this position. It's not Pachi's fault for pointing it out.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 15, 2013)

Runefox said:


> If all Sony came out with on the PS4 were a tech demo, a couple of party games, an Olympic-themed minigame-game, and one or two substandard first-party titles, the PS4 would be DOA. Yet it has more worth buying on launch than the WiiU has *now*. It really is Nintendo's fault that they're in this position. It's not Pachi's fault for pointing it out.



I know that.

I'm just dealing with my frustration better than others.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

And who told you this? 
So I can fucking molly wop the SHIT out of them.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> And who told you this?
> 
> So I can fucking molly wop the SHIT out of them.



*points at Mel Gibson and hands Pachi an axe*


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

...

.....

Soooo Trihex. New run of Yoshi's Island. My friend actually said they should get runners like him and DarkspinesSonic to playtest games. xD

[video=youtube;OoS389b1-_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoS389b1-_A[/video]


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 15, 2013)

Good thing Nintendo has all that money from what the Wii did.

...They still have it right?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

Jesus Christ...

Yes. They do. And it's not a good thing if they're not doing shit with it.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 15, 2013)

If we nag them enough they will. I think so, at least.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

Yeah, but Nintendo fans for the most part don't know how to speak up so that's not happening until Nintendo starts hitting Capcom level losses.

EDIT: Oh my God. Why are people so fucking disrespectful in Smash Bros? I got back from a little get together. Some of the people there... Why would you continue using Stone Kirby when I grab you before you hit the ground? Falcon Punch? C'mon mang. I wasn't born yesterday. lol


----------



## Milo (Nov 16, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Popular 3DS titles.
> 2011 - Super Street Fighter IV: 3D Edition, Ocarina of Time 3D
> 2012 - Kid Icarus: Uprising, Sticker Star, Super Mario Land 3D
> 2013 - Firm Wang, New Leaf, Shin Megami Tensei IV, Dream Team, Pokemon X/Y, A link between worlds.
> ...



so... remakes, revisions, and finally pokemon to save the day?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 16, 2013)

Milo said:


> so... remakes, revisions, and finally pokemon to save the day?



The entire history of Nintendo summed up in a single sentence.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 16, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Pachi, your outlook on this situation is about as nice as spending Christmas in Super Mario Bros. 3 World 8.


Dark Land was awesome and had the best music in the game.
Don't talk shit on Dark Land.


I want to play Yoshi's Island, now.
The moon fight would make an interesting setting for a Smash Bros stage.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 16, 2013)

Milo said:


> so... remakes, revisions, and finally pokemon to save the day?


Well 2013 was really the Year of the 3DS. There's New Leaf, SMT IV, Dream Team, Pokemon, A Link Between Worlds, Phoenix Wright, Fire Emblem, Shantae and the Pirate's Curse, Bravely Default, Luigi's Mansion 2, Sonic Lost World (despite its reviews), Yoshi's New Island... And that's just what I'm aware of. I don't pay close attention because I rarely use my 3DS.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 16, 2013)

Milo said:


> so... remakes, revisions, and finally pokemon to save the day?


>being this retarded.

Kid Icarus: Uprising, Sticker Star, Super Mario Land 3D were new titles.


Runefox said:


> Well 2013 was really the Year of the 3DS. There's New Leaf, SMT IV, Dream Team, Pokemon, A Link Between Worlds, Phoenix Wright, Fire Emblem, Shantae and the Pirate's Curse, Bravely Default, Luigi's Mansion 2, Sonic Lost World (despite its reviews), Yoshi's New Island... And that's just what I'm aware of. I don't pay close attention because I rarely use my 3DS.


Bravely Default isn't out yet over here.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 16, 2013)

Doesn't matter.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Doesn't matter.


What are you referring to?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 16, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Dark Land was awesome and had the best music in the game.



*right up in Vaalarsa's face* That part of the game gave me fucking nightmares as a kid!


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 16, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> *right up in Vaalarsa's face* That part of the game gave me fucking nightmares as a kid!



...

lol

I can't laugh. These gave me nightmares until I was 14.






I have a phobia of statues. Odd ones anyway. I get nervous around creepier gargoyles and things.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...
> 
> lol
> 
> ...



And, let me guess; It comes to life and chases you.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 16, 2013)

Just finished watching Smash Brothers episode 7. I'm beginning to understand why people think Brawl is a bad game. I still prefer it because it's a much more smooth experience. There's no insane input lag or "confused buttons" with way more variety and content, but the complaints definitely make sense. 
I think Milktea put it best. She said Sakurai's reasoning for what he did with Brawl made no sense; "I want everyone to win". But everyone _did_ win with Melee. It was casual enough and accessible enough for literally anyone to pick up and play. But it had the depth to be competitive for the more hardcore dedicated players. Yet still he cut half of that latter audience away for the Mario Kart logic I hate soooo bad. Pity. 

Well, he cut out everyone but M2K. That man just didn't care. ROFL
Still a fantastic game, but a sad story. :I



TransformerRobot said:


> And, let me guess; It comes to life and chases you.



...

You never played Zelda?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You never played Zelda?



Not many of them.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 16, 2013)

Well, they're in all of them and they do come to life.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 16, 2013)

*still constantly playing New Super Mario bros fan made games* man, give fans a way to make mario levels and they just start going straight to the road of "fuck this player over"


----------



## Teal (Nov 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


 But it's so cute.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 16, 2013)

It is now, but I was traumatized because of how Nintendo fucking nonchalantly introduced them. I remember EXACTLY how I responded. I threw the controller at the cart and froze the game the. Ran upstairs without even turning anything off. I was a bitch. :c


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 16, 2013)

I can understand, 3d can hit some uncanny valley for me, specially early Nintendo.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 16, 2013)

The crack texture makes it look like it has a goatee.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 16, 2013)

Parts of Blaster Master used to creep the hell out of me.

So did the fake-out "bad ending" of Monster Party.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 16, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I can understand, 3d can hit some uncanny valley for me, specially early Nintendo.



Surprised you didn't mention, well, you know...


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 16, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I can understand, 3d can hit some uncanny valley for me, specially early Nintendo.



I posted this in unpopular opinions on gaming, but there is actually a VERY good reason for what you mentioned. And VSauce explained it though tacitly.

[video=youtube;PEikGKDVsCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEikGKDVsCc[/video]



TransformerRobot said:


> Surprised you didn't mention, well, you know...



That was just funny to me.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> That was just funny to me.



Me too, but for most people who saw it it was really scary.

Almost like Nintendo was saying that kids games don't have to be completely lighthearted and cute. Must be why they added Zero in the Kirby games.

EDIT:

Think they'll release this in the West?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 17, 2013)

The 2DS will be up for $99 on Black Friday at Walmart. Just thought I'd let folks know since that's a good price point for a handheld.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 18, 2013)

For anybody who hasn't seen it:

[video=youtube;nORgM4lpslk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nORgM4lpslk[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

So apparently the new Zelda is piss easy. That's a shame. At least there's some new stuff and none of the bullshit 30 year intro nonsense seen even in good Zelda's recently.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 18, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> The 2DS will be up for $99 on Black Friday at Walmart. Just thought I'd let folks know since that's a good price point for a handheld.



Does the 2DS have StreetPass?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> none of the bullshit 30 year intro nonsense seen even in good Zelda's recently.


Ugh, Thank god.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

â€œA weaker person would have committed suicide by now, but Iâ€™m not weak,â€ writes Sakurai, â€œCould you imagine the person who makes _Madden_ or the person who makes _Call of Duty_ trying to create a new _Smash Bros._? I laugh at that prospect. Those people live in America where they think theyâ€™re being recorded by the government. Big deal, I know Iâ€™m being recorded by five separate cameras from 10 A.M. to 6 P.M. Iâ€™m also fairly confident my house is bugged, but I donâ€™t care because I have nothing to hide.â€

...Damn, it's like dat Sakurai? I see. lol



DarrylWolf said:


> Does the 2DS have StreetPass?



2DS has every feature the 3DS has except the 3D capabilities and clamshell design. It even still lets you take 3D photos. You've got no worries of missing features.

No, I'm fucking posting this. That's right Sakurai. I disagree with your intentions with Brawl, but that CONVICTION!!! He went IN! http://www.p4rgaming.com/masahiro-s...-killing-myself-would-be-the-cowards-way-out/


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> â€œA weaker person would have committed suicide by now, but Iâ€™m not weak,â€ writes Sakurai, â€œCould you imagine the person who makes _Madden_ or the person who makes _Call of Duty_ trying to create a new _Smash Bros._? I laugh at that prospect. Those people live in America where they think theyâ€™re being recorded by the government. Big deal, I know Iâ€™m being recorded by five separate cameras from 10 A.M. to 6 P.M. Iâ€™m also fairly confident my house is bugged, but I donâ€™t care because I have nothing to hide.â€


Respect +1


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

â€œPeople keep complaining that they want the game to be more like _Melee_,â€ continued Sakurai, â€œSome people made a modification of _Brawl_ and now think that theyâ€™re better than me. I dare them to say that to my face. Iâ€™ll have a real brawl with them and show them that their little mod means nothing in the grand scheme of things. All they can do is make one of my games more like one of my other games. And when my new game comes out, everyone will stop playing their little project and play with a real game.â€


ROFL!!!!!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ROFL!!!!!


He's right, People will temporally drop brawl- for his game.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> http://www.p4rgaming.com/masahiro-s...-killing-myself-would-be-the-cowards-way-out/


So is that the Onion of the gaming world or what


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

It apparently is.

EDIT:
Holy shit...
[video=youtube;RaTpiP7CJKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaTpiP7CJKM[/video]
Finally finished it. What a deep series.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 18, 2013)

I now feel further respect, yet also concern, for Sakurai.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I now feel further respect, yet also concern, for Sakurai.



Don't. It was fake. I realize this now. I'm a fucking scrub.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Don't. It was fake. I realize this now. I'm a fucking scrub.



So he doesn't suffer for his work?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> So he doesn't suffer for his work?



I'm talking about what he said. As far as the surveillance and Nintendo's demands, I don't have a clue how bad it is.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm sure his "Suffering" is much better being a game maker, than some retail flunky at Gamestop, having to hear the mutterings of fanboy mouthbreathers, while trying to sell their stupid subscription service.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Don't. It was fake. I realize this now. I'm a fucking scrub.



Well not entirely. They have one legit article, which is kind of horrible.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 18, 2013)

gaming journalism is a joke


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 18, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> gaming journalism is a joke



I knew that when I first learned the name Adam Sessler.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 18, 2013)

This is a thing that's happening. At least they're trying I guess.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 18, 2013)

Here's something from Forbes related to the Wii U as a Christmas present.

Well, for parents at least.

Nintendo has always been the best at family-friendly games.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> This is a thing that's happening. At least they're trying I guess.



I'm DYING right now. 

"HEY EVERYBUDDY!!! We're comin around to show you our console!!! Because you don't have it on display at Gamestop! Let's show our amazing Wii U library!!!"


----------



## Runefox (Nov 18, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Here's something from Forbes related to the Wii U as a Christmas present.
> 
> Well, for parents at least.
> 
> Nintendo has always been the best at family-friendly games.


This guy didn't really talk about the games so much as Nintendo's legacy and the ability to play off-TV. It seems to me that this Forbes editor is in the camp of "clueless single parent looking at Nintendo's kid-friendly reputation as a babysitter device". I guess for lazy parents that's a good review in that case.



XoPachi said:


> Let's show our amazing Wii U library!!!"


And we can count it on our fingers!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 18, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> This is a thing that's happening. At least they're trying I guess.


well okay...


PastryOfApathy said:


> Oracle of Ages


[video=youtube;If9b7pia5Jc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=If9b7pia5Jc[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

I feel so bad that I'm able to laugh at this company like I laughed at Microsoft during both their reveal and E3.

Just look at this...

http://mynintendonews.com/2013/11/1...t-of-gamers-want-a-wii-u-this-holiday-season/


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm DYING right now.
> 
> "HEY EVERYBUDDY!!! We're comin around to show you our console!!! Because you don't have it on display at Gamestop! Let's show our amazing Wii U library!!!"



Don't let the door hit you on the way out.

Well, here's a Wii U commercial that actually looks good.

[video=youtube;QsbeQeiwW9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsbeQeiwW9o[/video]

The problem; It's a whole year too late. >.<


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 19, 2013)

Runefox said:


> This guy didn't really talk about the games so much as Nintendo's legacy and the ability to play off-TV. It seems to me that this Forbes editor is in the camp of "clueless single parent looking at Nintendo's kid-friendly reputation as a babysitter device". I guess for lazy parents that's a good review in that case.
> 
> 
> And we can count it on our fingers!



Worse, I don't think he's seen kids with the device. Each one that I've seen play the game got very tired holding that tablet. I mean if you want a machine that weans kids off games because they're gonna get RSI - this is the device. Why do you think they had to redesign the 3DS to the 2DS? Most everyone has been saying it's comfortable compared to the 3DS. 

Heh, Culver City is an interesting choice...maybe they're looking for BBQ. Culver City I remember was more of young geeks at startups than families for target audience. I'm sure most of the young have the handhelds but less interest in the Wii U.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 19, 2013)

Those kids need to learn about off-TV play, and the OTHER controllers they can use with the console.

Plus, if you don't like playing games with the Gamepad, it'd make a handy weapon.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 19, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well, here's a Wii U commercial that actually looks good.


They mentioned a total of three games.
One of which is a remake of a Gamecube game, and of the two "free games", one is DLC.

Let's pay $300 for a console that we can play 3 games on! Great deal! Parents get!


I kind of want New Super Mario Wii U after watching LPs of it.
But I'm not getting a Wii U for it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 19, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Those kids need to learn about off-TV play, and the OTHER controllers they can use with the console.
> 
> Plus, if you don't like playing games with the Gamepad, it'd make a handy weapon.



If the kids are going to play off TV they're going to default to that controller because the damn thing looks like a fucking tablet to play on. Nintendo really should have made it a bit lighter for kids. There's no point playing on another controller on something that small. Unless you use fire hydrants to wash a kitchen sink.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 19, 2013)

Well isn't a regular tablet kind of heavy for kids anyway?

What about those Leapfrog brand tablets?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 19, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well isn't a regular tablet kind of heavy for kids anyway?
> 
> What about those Leapfrog brand tablets?



There are many kinds of tablets. Quite a few lighter or heavier than others.

Leapfrogs are made to learn and read. Wii U tablets are made to game. Apples and Oranges. They also designed the Leapfrog for reading and heavy duty for kids in mind. Nintendo made the Wii U tablet for all ages but not so kid friendly. Specially considering the hefty price tag. Making a device that can strain the wrists considering how the child has to play it, and making quick movements because the kid is going to try to make jumps and so forth is rather dangerous.

After watching kids play the Wii U I didn't think fun, I got concern seeing how uncomfortable it looked for a kid. I wouldn't want a kid getting RSI at such a young age. Considering the 3Ds also had issues with cramping and was redesigned to the 2Ds for kids...I think Nintendo made a bit of a stumble with that tablet design for younger kids.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 19, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well isn't a regular tablet kind of heavy for kids anyway?


Well, the iPad Air is a pound and it's got all kinds of guts in it including a glass touchscreen and aluminum rear panel. The WiiU gamepad weighs over a pound, yet it's made of plastic, has almost no guts in it, and is relatively flimsy.



> What about those Leapfrog brand tablets?


The LeapPad Ultra is 0.92lbs. What's more, it's possible to play without even holding it by laying it flat on the lap or on a table. The WiiU controller requires being held up in order to use the physical controls.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 19, 2013)

Well it still offers more functionality than a tablet, because tablets don't have buttons or analog sticks.



Arshes Nei said:


> There are many kinds of tablets. Quite a few lighter or heavier than others.
> 
> Leapfrogs are made to learn and read. Wii U tablets are made to game. Apples and Oranges. They also designed the Leapfrog for reading and heavy duty for kids in mind. Nintendo made the Wii U tablet for all ages but not so kid friendly. Specially considering the hefty price tag. Making a device that can strain the wrists considering how the child has to play it, and making quick movements because the kid is going to try to make jumps and so forth is rather dangerous.
> 
> After watching kids play the Wii U I didn't think fun, I got concern seeing how uncomfortable it looked for a kid. I wouldn't want a kid getting RSI at such a young age. Considering the 3Ds also had issues with cramping and was redesigned to the 2Ds for kids...I think Nintendo made a bit of a stumble with that tablet design for younger kids.



Yeah, there's still that. 

It's not like they can release a lighter, thinner version of the GamePad. To do that they'd probably have to put in circle pads in place of the thumb sticks.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 19, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well it still offers more functionality than a tablet, because tablets don't have buttons or analog sticks.



Which is really a problem. It's not a hand held designed for kids, it's heavy. It's not more functional because it's a gaming device. You're misusing the term. It's made for games, while tablets are made for more functions like book reading, and other things.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well it still offers more functionality than a tablet, because tablets don't have buttons or analog sticks.



Meet mr Razer Edge


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 19, 2013)

When was it released?

(I thought you were done here)


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2013)

This year. Ultra expensive but it's a tablet that comes with a proprietary detachable...pad.

Then there's the Moga series and the NVidia Shield.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 19, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> When was it released


March 2013. Is Google blocked for you?

Also, that thing is fucking HEAVY, but it's also a full mid-high end PC in tablet form.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 19, 2013)

Runefox said:


> March 2013. Is Google blocked for you?
> 
> Also, that thing is fucking HEAVY, but it's also a full mid-high end PC in tablet form.



No, I just wanted to ask an ACTUAL PERSON for something more reliable.

Guess I might be right and it IS a clone.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2013)

But it's a superior clone! \:3/


----------



## Runefox (Nov 19, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> No, I just wanted to ask an ACTUAL PERSON for something more reliable.


I don't really know that me telling you is better than looking it up. I mean, I could tell you it was released in 1998. But I kind of hate Razer anyway.



> Guess I might be right and it IS a clone.


I'm not sure if it's a clone really. It's kind of inevitable that a tablet would be married with a controller like that, and the WiiU controller is just that; It can't function stand alone. As time goes on, iPads will be getting controller accessories like that as well now that Apple's enabled controller support with iOS7.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 19, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I don't really know that me telling you is better than looking it up. I mean, I could tell you it was released in 1998. But I kind of hate Razer anyway.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's a clone really. It's kind of inevitable that a tablet would be married with a controller like that, and the WiiU controller is just that; It can't function stand alone. As time goes on, iPads will be getting controller accessories like that as well now that Apple's enabled controller support with iOS7.



Maybe Nintendo can use that to their advantage. After all, they said they're planning cross-platform play, and that might include iOS devices like iPads.



XoPachi said:


> But it's a superior clone! \:3/



You mean like you're _superior_ to everyone else?

BTW, there's Nintendo bias in what you just said.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2013)

How? I said the edge is superior to the Wii U pad...
Thanks for the compliment btw! :3


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> How? I said the edge is superior to the Wii U pad...
> Thanks for the compliment btw! :3



Didn't you catch the sarcasm?

Anyway, I'm calling you biased because you praised a CLONE of something that came months earlier.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2013)

I can catch sarcasm. You can't catch "killing with kindness".

And the Edge (even made by Razer) is technically superior to the Wii U gamepad not that I expect a controller to really BE that amazing. I mean...the Edge is like a frigging laptop. Though I suppose it's apple and oranges considering what both tasks are. Though the edge is VASTLY more comfortable even with it's weight.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 19, 2013)

So the PS4 is out at $400 and this Friday the XBox One arrives at $500.

Meanwhile, the Wii U is at $300 and the new Mario game is arriving also on Friday.  (The new Zelda game is arriving too, but that's the 3DS.)

That makes Nintendo the cheapest console option.  What do you think that is worth?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 19, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> So the PS4 is out at $400 and this Friday the XBox One arrives at $500.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Wii U is at $300 and the new Mario game is arriving also on Friday.  (The new Zelda game is arriving too, but that's the 3DS.)
> 
> That makes Nintendo the cheapest console option.  What do you think that is worth?



I would say it's worth a lot, even if you don't have any kids of your own to play Mario with.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> So the PS4 is out at $400 and this Friday the XBox One arrives at $500.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Wii U is at $300 and the new Mario game is arriving also on Friday.  (The new Zelda game is arriving too, but that's the 3DS.)
> 
> That makes Nintendo the cheapest console option.  What do you think that is worth?



Not as much as a good PC! :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 19, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> So the PS4 is out at $400 and this Friday the XBox One arrives at $500.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Wii U is at $300 and the new Mario game is arriving also on Friday.  (The new Zelda game is arriving too, but that's the 3DS.)
> 
> That makes Nintendo the cheapest console option.  What do you think that is worth?



Nope.

Wii U's hot titles are mid next year, If not later.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 19, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Nope.
> 
> Wii U's hot titles are mid next year, If not later.



Ahem...


----------



## Runefox (Nov 19, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Ahem...


In a world where one game can change the fate of a console...


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 19, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Ahem...



Now that game makes me want to buy a Wii U...later when it eventually dips in price again due to low sales and the game is $20.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2013)

One game. 
<-me laughing.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 19, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Ahem...


Who's Amrio?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Now that game makes me want to buy a Wii U...later when it eventually dips in price again due to low sales and the game is $20.



Where do you come from? You just chime in at the best moments here. lol


----------



## Runefox (Nov 19, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Now that game makes me want to buy a Wii U...later when it eventually dips in price again due to low sales and the game is $20.


Not gonna happen. New Super Mario Bros Wii was $60 until just recently. Gonna have to wait for the Wii U Too for the price to drop.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2013)

Wii U needs to be $150-200.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> One game.
> <-me laughing.



Shut up and go play PS4. More fun than stroking your massive ego.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Where do you come from? You just chime in at the best moments here. lol



I'm like a magical forum fairy that sprinkles wisdom whenever my services are needed. Also vidya gaems. 



Runefox said:


> Not gonna happen. New Super Mario Bros Wii was  $60 until just recently. Gonna have to wait for the Wii U Too for the  price to drop.



I can wait like 5 years, did it with most Wii games anyways.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Shut up and go play PS4. More fun than stroking your massive ego.



no


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 19, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I can wait like 5 years, did it with most Wii games anyways.


I'll get a Wii U as soon as Bayo 2's out.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> I'll get a Wii U as soon as Bayo 2's out.



When does that even come out?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> When does that even come out?


Next year 


I think?


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 19, 2013)

Runefox said:


> In a world where one game can change the fate of a console...


Where's Don Lafontaine when you want him?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2013)

QnQ

No longer with us.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 19, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Shut up and go play PS4. More fun than stroking your massive ego.



Huh?

I miss when Mario was more of a Brooklyn Brawler than Pizza Tosser


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2013)

He was trying to get back at me for telling him to shut up in the other thread. Literally verbatim. It's alright. But I miss when Mario was unique period.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 20, 2013)

Mario may not be unique anymore, but he's doing something nobody would expect. O_O


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 20, 2013)

Ah, it's for just educational games. :/
Strange side project. Maybe it's a precursor for Nintendo moving strictly to handhelds/mobile though doubtful.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 20, 2013)

Nintendo's allowed edutainment Mario games before.  Remember _Mario is Missing?_ ...Anyone?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 20, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Nintendo's allowed edutainment Mario games before.  Remember _Mario is Missing?_ ...Anyone?



*smacks Stratadrake* Never. Mention. It. Again.

No, that's highly unlikely to be a sign of Nintendo switching to strictly handheld devices. It's just Nintendo expanding their business.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 20, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Never. Mention. It. Again.


Mario Teaches Typing


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 20, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Mario Teaches Typing



I'mma bet you can't do this!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 20, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I'mma bet you can't do this!


Age 21 people.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 20, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Age 21 people.



It's called "Having a sense of humor.".


----------



## Runefox (Nov 20, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> It's called "Having a sense of humor.".


It's also called "living with your mom who still won't let you play games with blood in them".

As for Nintendo's tablet, strictly for educational use - No games. But let's be honest, Nintendo's never been good at making operating systems. Them using Android makes a lot more sense than some of their decisions lately. Hell, if the WiiU or 3DS were running Android, maybe there wouldn't be so many delays in multitasking.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 20, 2013)

You know...
I bet the Wii U could handle Phantasy Star Online 2. Nintendo's pretty good with Sega and the game is superbly optimized. The Vita can handle the game and I've heard it's even coming to iPhone. It'd be nice for a Nintendo console to for ONCE have a new and quality free title. Gamecube had PSO and a nice strong MMO would be a fine addition for a capable console. PS4 is getting Blacklight, Warframe, DCU (carried over), and Planetside 2. XBox is getting...Halo 3 (hey it's free at least). And the Wii SUFFERED an RPG drought until literally the end of it's life much like N64.

Right now, Wii U only has an unconfirmed date on one RPG and $50 DLC Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate. I think PSO2 would be perfect...as long as they give you control options and not butcher the game by forcing the gamepad.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 20, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Never. Mention. It. Again.


Mention what?  I forgot what I was talking about


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Right now, Wii U only has an unconfirmed date on one RPG


Aw shit man, Xenoblade 2 not gonna be out until at least 2015/2016.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 20, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Mention what?  I forgot what I was talking about



Mario is Missing



Imperial Impact said:


> Aw shit man, Xenoblade 2 not gonna be out until at least 2015/2016.



Wooooooooooooooooow.

Didn't they announce it late last year/early this year? Holy shit.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 20, 2013)

Runefox said:


> It's also called "living with your mom who still won't let you play games with blood in them".



Just because I'm 22 doesn't mean I'm in my own house yet.

Also, Xenoblade 2 delayed.....Please don't let it be another Duke Nukem Forever. -_-


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 20, 2013)

Games get delayed all the time.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Games get delayed all the time.



Not for 12 years they don't.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 20, 2013)

Exactly. So you don't need to worry. ;3


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm not worried for myself, I'm worried for the gaming industry if they have to deal with another Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 20, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I'm not worried for myself, I'm worried for the gaming industry if they have to deal with another Duke Nukem Forever.



If it makes you feel better, Xenoblade 2 will probably be silently canceled before that can happen.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 20, 2013)

Like Contra 5...
Fuck Konami.



TransformerRobot said:


> I'm not worried for myself, I'm worried for the gaming industry if they have to deal with another Duke Nukem Forever.



Pssssh.
That wouldn't affect anything except the franchise/company.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Didn't they announce it late last year/early this year? Holy shit.


They did?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm pretty sure they announced it sometime 2nd quarter this year. 
But everywhere I see has it set for 2014. Not TOO bad.

And um...Zelda tomorrow. So far I'm happy with what I'm reading in reviews. There were certain things I was hoping to read and I got what I was looking for exactly.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 21, 2013)

Found this:







Actually very accurate. XD


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 21, 2013)

Replace Captain Falcon with stone Kirby and it'd be even more so.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 21, 2013)

Just read about it, and it seems Super Mario 3D World is at the top of Amazon's American pre-order sales chart.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 21, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Just read about it, and it seems Super Mario 3D World is at the top of Amazon's American pre-order sales chart.



How many do you think are from confused parents thinking it's for the Wii?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 21, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> How many do you think are from confused parents thinking it's for the Wii?



Oh, only about 75% of them.

Geez, are people really this naive or stupid?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm pretty sure they announced it sometime 2nd quarter this year.
> But everywhere I see has it set for 2014. Not TOO bad.


That might be for japan. :X


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 21, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Just read about it, and it seems Super Mario 3D World is at the top of Amazon's American pre-order sales chart.



I would be shocked if it _wasn't_ on #1 spots.



Imperial Impact said:


> That might be for japan. :X



I have a feeling we'll be needing an Operation Rainfall 2.0XX 
Localization seems to be getting tougher.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 21, 2013)

Operation Rainfall?

Never heard of it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 21, 2013)

It was one of the *biggest* gaming petitions of the last/current generation. To get three Wii exclusive RPG's (Pandora's Tower, Last Story, Xenoblade) localized to America.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 22, 2013)

And Last Story was fun.  Good soundtrack (by Uematsu), too.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 22, 2013)

Last Story kicked ass. I never finished it, but it was different and good fun.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 22, 2013)

Final boss has 3 forms, the final of which is freakin' huge, hits damn hard, and one particular attack is a one-hit-kill if you can't shake yourself free before it finishes.  If you don't bring your A-game with guarding attacks and Gathering (seriously, you NEED to keep this guy off your teammates), you're screwed.  Not saying who the boss is - spoiler - but the battle music rocks some serious electric guitar.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 22, 2013)

Those three RPGs that came to the Wii were awesome man. I can't believe Nintendo thought we didn't fucking want them. Especially Pandora's Tower. It's so similar and in some respects better than (recent) Zelda's.

Speaking of. Brace yourselves. I'm about to SPAM this thread with updates on Zelda when the mall opens. Watch me blitz it in a night. XD

...

I beat games too fast. ;w;


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Last Story kicked ass. I never finished it, but it was different and good fun.


Never played it, Mainly because there wasn't a overworld to explore instead it was a huge tower.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 22, 2013)

The lack of an overworld put me off too, but I like the Majora's Mask-esque time constraint and the dungeon puzzles, upgrading, and combat was really nice. Some of those bosses were really unique and ferocious. I just didn't like the art style really. The generic PS2 era animu RPG style. 

I do recommend giving it a go to see if you can get past the lack of an overworld.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 22, 2013)

I want this fucking thing so bad.
Like you don't even... comprehend.
So expensive, though.

They really need to come out with a Ridley figure.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 22, 2013)

Better than the one I got. ;w;
Still like it though.

They were selling her Metroid Prime 1 and 2 Gunships at Nintendo World a year ago. $800 a piece. They're gonna SKYROCKET in price because they only made 1500 of each.

...

OH SHIT! I gotta go pick up Zelda.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 22, 2013)

I was actually eyeballing that one on Amazon. I might get it for myself for Christmas on my next check. It's not _too_ expensive.
How big is it, generally speaking? And do you think it's worth $50?

I was never big on the gunship.
$800 is insane, though.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 22, 2013)

Got my game.






lol some silly autistic wanted an xbone lol.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 22, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Got my game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*AHEM* I'm right here, thank you for your sensitivity.

Also, you have hitchhiker's thumb?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 22, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> *AHEM* I'm right here, thank you for your sensitivity.


Are you black?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 22, 2013)

You wanted an xbox one?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 22, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> You wanted an xbox one?



Not really, but I AM Autistic, and I don't like to see Autistic used as an insult.

I only wanted an Xbox One for Killer Instinct, and maybe Dead Rising 3.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 22, 2013)

There's...there's no instruction manual. 

QmQ

Game is pleasant doe


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 22, 2013)

I already hate Yuga.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 22, 2013)

Dodge Cuccoos?
EGG LEVEL?

bish do u no who i am?
I play DODONPACHI, nugga! I'm king of top down dodging! 

And Yuga's a prick. lol


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> There's...there's no instruction manual.
> 
> QmQ
> 
> Game is pleasant doe



Not even via the 3DS Home Menu?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 22, 2013)

Holy shit, This game is amazing.

Best Zelda since Wind Waker?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 22, 2013)

Christ almighty this is a wonderful ass game.
You know why I loved Majora's Mask so much? It's time mechanic created *tension*. And this game does too with the rental system. Since you want to kinda KEEP stuff, you don't want to DIE (which Willard you lose ALL your rented items and I uh...kinda rented everything. ;w;

I'm down to a half heart and I realized I have only 20 Septims to rent anything. So you can't bullshit. Death Penalty. Something I though Nintendo games lost.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Christ almighty this is a wonderful ass game.
> You know why I loved Majora's Mask so much? It's time mechanic created *tension*. And this game does too with the rental system. Since you want to kinda KEEP stuff, you don't want to DIE (which Willard you lose ALL your rented items and I uh...kinda rented everything. ;w;
> 
> I'm down to a half heart and I realized I have only 20 Septims to rent anything. So you can't bullshit. Death Penalty. Something I though Nintendo games lost.



It was enacted in Donkey Kong Country Returns too. -_-


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 22, 2013)

Not that I remember.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 22, 2013)

Another one of these:

[video=youtube;dN8813T4qvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dN8813T4qvs[/video]

...Better than no commercials at all, I guess.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 22, 2013)

Got the Master Sword.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Got the Master Sword.



Whoa, silver, whoa! You don't wanna finish your quest to save Hyrule so soon!

Making a game last makes a good game seem even better.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 22, 2013)

How do I pull those sea creatures off the wall?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 22, 2013)

You don't. You do the opposite. ;3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You don't. You do the opposite. ;3


.... Fucking Aonuma.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 22, 2013)

Did you figure it out?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Did you figure it out?


That and another thing.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 22, 2013)

I think the game is overpriced.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 22, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I think the game is overpriced.


Nah. I gotten PH for $56 dollars.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 22, 2013)

Overpriced on eShop.
And I see Turtle Rock is ALIVE. ;-;


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 22, 2013)

I SWEAR TO GOD, I HATE THIS MERGING BULLSHIT.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 22, 2013)

?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ?


I figured out the fire puzzle in the house of gale.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm at Skull Woods right now. These Lorule dungeons are kinda tricky.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm at Skull Woods right now. These Lorule dungeons are kinda tricky.


Are all the dark world dungeons back?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 22, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Are all the dark world dungeons back?



I'm assuming all of them are. I've seen the ice palace, I'm in Skull Woods, I think Misery Mire is back at the swamp, but I'm not sure about the rest. Some might be new based on seeing House of Gales.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I've seen the ice palace, I'm in Skull Woods, I think Misery Mire is back


Hopefully, Swamp Palace and Thieves' Town are back as well.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 22, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Hopefully, Swamp Palace and Thieves' Town are back as well.



Well, I saved at a place called Swamp Palace, but when I went inside (couldn't go deeper because I need to drain the place) it played the typical cave music. So it might not be a temple unless the entrance is just seperate. Village of Thieves is there, but I didn't explore it yet.

Though once you get to Lorule, you're free to go to ANY temple you want.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 22, 2013)

Mamma Mia, look at all these people!


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 22, 2013)

502 Maiamais. Dude...the rewards are nice.

Lorule dungeons all actually have original music whereas the Hyrule 3 have a classy remix.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 22, 2013)

Remember the ghastly Light World Dungeon theme?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 22, 2013)

I just said they remixed it so yeah.

Unfortunately, all the dark world temples are back. They just swapped the locale of Ice Ruins and Turtle Rock...and Turtle Rock is a momma that needs you to find her babies. 
@-@


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 23, 2013)

What's the password song?

2-1-3?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 23, 2013)

This article better not be lying to me.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 23, 2013)

PS4 and XB1 are fresh out of launch with hardly any titles compared to consoles on the market.  Just like how at PS3 release the best games were still on PS2.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 23, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> PS4 and XB1 are fresh out of launch with hardly any titles compared to consoles on the market.  Just like how at PS3 release the best games were still on PS2.



Usually by EOL of a console developers have worked with them long enough to push something good out. I don't think the new consoles will have enough to justify cost of a new console till spring. The Wii U should have had more titles by now. Least they have something now but it does feel too little too late as ppl may consider the competition now that it is out.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 23, 2013)

@Impact
Password song? Thieve's Town? 
I just chose what sounded most crooked and it worked. lol

Last temple now. Ice Ruins.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 23, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> @Impact
> Password song? Thieve's Town?
> I just chose what sounded most crooked and it worked. lol


It's 2-1-3.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 23, 2013)

Boss to that place is genius.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 23, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Boss to that place is genius.


Dark Worlds Bosses aren't as great as AlttP's.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 23, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> It's 2-1-3.


Reminds me of Ocarina of Time's first dungeon.
2...3...1...Twenty-three is number one.


Man I wish I had a 3DS so I could be playing the new Zelda.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 23, 2013)

This last Master Ore is tough to find. Great as this game is, I'll be honest though. A Link to the Past is still better. Not by a long shot, but noticeably enough. I feel like there was more to find and that the world was larger. 

This is definitely the handheld Zelda I've been asking for though. :3
Will definitely go back through it.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 23, 2013)

So you guys have blown through it already?


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 23, 2013)

My fave handheld Zelda is Minish Cap.
I didn't really like what I played of A Link To the Past. The lack of a button to use the shield makes the game super difficult (hard is not a bad thing tho), and the world feels too open to me. I want to earn my right to explore and it feels like I already can explore most of the world early on. Still, I need to play it more. I really like the artwork in the game and I don't think I've given the game enough of a chance.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 23, 2013)

Runefox said:


> So you guys have blown through it already?



I have because I played it fucking nonstop (one temple left). Though I'm still missing some stuff. Can't find some of these Maiamais.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 23, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I have because I played it fucking nonstop (one temple left). Though I'm still missing some stuff. Can't find some of these Maiamais.



You played the game for, what, 30 hours straight?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 23, 2013)

You don't honestly believe I stayed up for 30 hours do you?
The game only takes about 12 to beat which I just did btw. Great game.

Of course, as I keep playing I'm most likely going to find glitches and routes that will let me shave that down to about 2 hours maybe shorter.

EDIT: ...Are Impact and I the only ones who got this game on this site? I was expecting way more than just us two to be discussing it. I mean this is Zelda.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 23, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I didn't really like what I played of A Link To the Past. The lack of a button to use the shield makes the game super difficult (hard is not a bad thing tho), and the world feels too open to me. I want to earn my right to explore and it feels like I already can explore most of the world early on. Still, I need to play it more. I really like the artwork in the game and I don't think I've given the game enough of a chance.


For me I think the openness of the world was what really drew me into the game. It's a sense of adventure and exploration that's a really rare thing to experience in a game. The game _does_ guide you to a point, and it continues to point you in the right direction, but unlike RPG's, you aren't going to run into enemies that one shot you, for example. Parts of the map are sectioned off behind areas that you can only get to by using your items (power glove and hammer, for example), or in the example of the Dark World, removing your ability to do much of anything until you've progressed far enough to "unlock" it. The game never really feels like it's too open. You explore, you run into roadblocks, and as you finish dungeons, the road blocks are removed. The game rewards you for exploration, too.



XoPachi said:


> You don't honestly believe I stayed up for 30 hours do you?
> The game only takes about 12 to beat which I just did btw. Great game.


Yeah... That's kind of what I thought it would be. It strikes me as a very "indie" title in that respect. A short but sweet, stylized adventure game. But being what it is, I'm spoiled by the indie price tag. $40 is a sticker shock for me.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm talking about the main quest though. There's like a shit ton of side stuff to find. It might not even be that short. I'm just giving an estimate. There's no timer like SS and TP.
Something funny I noticed. There's this weird slant to everything. If you go near a statue or something next to a wall and merge, the statue looks half flattened and face up slightly. lol

I guess they did that to maintain the Super Nintendo perspective.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 23, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I guess they did that to maintain the Super Nintendo perspective.


Yeah, the classic Zelda perspective is famously incorrect, but that was part of the charm. I don't remember exactly what examined this, but it was a very deliberate design choice back in the day. Just angling a camera down over a 3D room wouldn't recreate it on its own.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 23, 2013)

I bought everything from that damn rabbit.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 23, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Yeah, the classic Zelda perspective is famously incorrect, but that was part of the charm. I don't remember exactly what examined this, but it was a very deliberate design choice back in the day. Just angling a camera down over a 3D room wouldn't recreate it on its own.



I like it, but it looks FUCKING hilarious. Lemme find a good spot and try to get a decent picture.

EDIT: Dem angles.




Imperial Impact said:


> I bought everything from that damn rabbit.



I did too. Did you make them Nice?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 23, 2013)

I wish I was here:

[video=youtube;Bgmun0etz1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bgmun0etz1I[/video]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 23, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I did too. Did you make them Nice?


Not yet.

Just Ice and Sand Rod left.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 23, 2013)

I am sooooo speed running this game before I die.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 24, 2013)

For anybody here who doesn't have a Wii U yet.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 24, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> For anybody here who doesn't have a Wii U yet.


You mean like everybody?

I'm still not paying $300 for a system that has maybe 2 games I'm actually interested in.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 24, 2013)

I never liked those "Buy this and get a gift card to our store" deals. Just give me 25 dollars off. Because basically, what these stores do is lower the amount of the bundle, but then on the receipt you'll see a charge for a 25 dollar gift card. So they just offset the price, and you're stuck shopping there again because instead of giving you a discount, you now have to spend that 25 dollar gift card at X store before it expires (at least in other states anyways, I don't believe they expire in CA)


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 24, 2013)

So pay $300 for hardware with no software and get a "gift"card that's not even enough to buy a game? Not that you'd be able to use in on the system you got it with _anyway_, but that's only enough for a used 3DS game or something on sale in Steam.

That's pretty poor. :c


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> So pay $300 for hardware with no software and get a "gift"card that's not even enough to buy a game? Not that you'd be able to use in on the system you got it with _anyway_, but that's only enough for a used 3DS game or something on sale in Steam.
> 
> That's pretty poor. :c


Not to mention, Target is expensive as balls.

So, excluding games, you might be lucky to find ONE shirt for that price.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 24, 2013)

Yep, I always make sure to miss that bullseye.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 24, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Not to mention, Target is expensive as balls.
> 
> So, excluding games, you might be lucky to find ONE shirt for that price.



Target is still cheaper than other places I have gone to. I remember getting blank DVDs for 20 and Best Buy wanted the same shit for $40 Made me wonder if they bought the shit at Target and put it on their shelves.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 24, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> You mean like everybody?
> 
> I'm still not paying $300 for a system that has maybe 2 games I'm actually interested in.



You can always play the PS4...before it breaks. XD


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 24, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> You can always play the PS4...before it breaks. XD


wut?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 24, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> wut?



The reports of factory rejects. You know, the blue light and all?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 24, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> You can always play the PS4...before it breaks. XD


Or I could get the 3DS, which I actually want.

Or I could stick with my normal Wii, or my Gamecube, or my 360, or my emulators.



Arshes Nei said:


> Target is still cheaper than other places I  have gone to. I remember getting blank DVDs for 20 and Best Buy wanted  the same shit for $40 Made me wonder if they bought the shit at Target  and put it on their shelves.


I guess it depends on what you get and where you tend to shop. 
Their food is a decent price, if I recall.

But I shop _cheap_.
So Target is pretty expensive, for me. So is Best Buy. So are a lot of things.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 24, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Or I could get the 3DS, which I actually want.
> 
> Or I could stick with my normal Wii, or my Gamecube, or my 360, or my emulators.
> 
> ...



Except your emulators could get you in trouble with the copyright Nuzis.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 24, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Except your emulators could get you in trouble with the copyright Nuzis.


You're legally allowed to have roms of games that you already own as "backup", last I heard?
And that's pretty much all I have. Old favorites, that I already own, and just can't play because my NES crapped out.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 24, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Except your emulators could get you in trouble with the copyright Nuzis.


Format shifting. If I own media or software, I have the right to run it on whatever I want to run it on. I should not have to buy it again for whatever arbitrary price has been set just so that I can play it on a newer platform when in reality they are doing exactly the same thing that I would have done otherwise (Virtual Console is an emulator and games are actually ROMs; Releases like Sega / Sonic collections are also emulators).


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 24, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Except your emulators could get you in trouble with the copyright Nuzis.


Only for newer titles


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 24, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Except your emulators could get you in trouble with the copyright Nuzis.



Hasn't gotten me remotely close to iron bars. And I have over 100 MAME ROMs. Trust me, I don't have 100 arcade cabinets.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 24, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Only for newer titles



Then again, have emulations of newer games done ANYTHING at all to hurt developers?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 24, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> The reports of factory rejects. You know, the blue light and all?



You bothered to do the math before you brought this up right? Even though I've reported faults with XboxOne and PS4, the numbers seem to be  about .1% failure rate. Even the Wii U has had some problems with internal software and some hardware. It's just a really low rate.  The difference is people who bought it are going to be more vocal. The difference is how RMAs are handled.


http://www.ign.com/boards/threads/wii-u-broken-out-of-the-box-poor-customer-service.453146649/

http://www.gamespot.com/forums/nintendo-discussion-1000001/wii-u-just-broke-29334523/ - Early Adopter.

http://kotaku.com/5967075/the-wii-u-gamepad-sure-looks-easy-to-break


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 24, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Or I could get the 3DS, which I actually want.
> 
> Or I could stick with my normal Wii, or my Gamecube, or my 360, or my emulators.



Reminds me of this comic:


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 24, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Or I could get the 3DS, which I actually want.


The 3DS XL will be 150 on Black Friday - I think at Target and Amazon 
The 2DS will be 99 dollars on Black Friday at Walmart.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 24, 2013)

Seems reasonable.

I still think Super Mario 3D World has a good chance of being a system-seller. At least slightly.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 25, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I still think Super Mario 3D World has a good chance of being a system-seller. At least slightly.


Slightly, yes, but it's not going to get Nintendo to the 9 million unit mark by March. In addition, it looks like the lifetime sales forecast for the WiiU has dropped to 25 million or less.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 25, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Slightly, yes, but it's not going to get Nintendo to the 9 million unit mark by March. In addition, it looks like the lifetime sales forecast for the WiiU has dropped to 25 million or less.



I don't like being reminded that we're heading for another *sigh* GameCube. >_<

If Nintendo had lowered that mark to, say, 5 or 6 million units by March it'd be more realistic.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 25, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> The 3DS XL will be 150 on Black Friday - I think at Target and Amazon
> The 2DS will be 99 dollars on Black Friday at Walmart.


Much as I'd like to do that, I have about $7 until the beginning of the new month.
Fiance has about $70.
We just don't have nearly enough.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 25, 2013)

*sees abysmal sales for both versions of Sonic Lost World*

Nintendo being bratty again?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 25, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> *sees abysmal sales for both versions of Sonic Lost World*
> 
> Nintendo being bratty again?



Just FYI, you don't have to make a reply every time someone else does in a thread.



Vaelarsa said:


> Much as I'd like to do that, I have about $7 until the beginning of the new month.
> Fiance has about $70.
> We just don't have nearly enough.



Ouch, well sorry to hear that. Just thought it would be a good deal to mention. I didn't buy a DS until it was around 100 because I sure wasn't going to pay the same price of a console for a handheld.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 25, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Ouch, well sorry to hear that. Just thought it would be a good deal to mention. I didn't buy a DS until it was around 100 because I sure wasn't going to pay the same price of a console for a handheld.


Eh, we're actually doing pretty good for this time of the month. Usually, we have around $15 between both of us, by now.
But it's just not enough to get new electronics. Lol.

Although we only get paid once a month, so that's the product of all of our expenses from the start of the month until now.

On Amazon, 3DSes go for around $170, as far as I can see?
They're not XL, but that's not too big of a price increase.
So maybe it's something that we can pool our money together for in a couple of months or so.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 25, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Eh, we're actually doing pretty good for this time of the month. Usually, we have around $15 between both of us, by now.
> But it's just not enough to get new electronics. Lol.
> 
> On Amazon, 3DSes go for around $170, as far as I can see?
> ...



If you don't care about the 3D the 2DS may be a better buy (even if I think it looks like Fisher Price lol) From friends who have actually gotten the unit - it's not really all that bad and more comfortable than the 3Ds. It's averaging about 130 so the old DS Lite price. It plays all the 3Ds games.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 25, 2013)

Speaking of 3DS games, PokÃ©mon X and Y just passed the 7 million mark.

Just in case anybody was curious.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 25, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> *sees abysmal sales for both versions of Sonic Lost World*


This is essentially why Persona is staying off the WiiU, why third party devs in general aren't touching it with a ten foot pole, and why Bayonetta 2 is probably not going to stay exclusive for long, if at all when it finally releases. If a highly anticipated third party exclusive can't do well, it's pretty obvious to third parties where they should avoid spending their time and effort.



Arshes Nei said:


> If you don't care about the 3D the 2DS may be a better buy (even if I think it looks like Fisher Price lol) From friends who have actually gotten the unit - it's not really all that bad and more comfortable than the 3Ds. It's averaging about 130 so the old DS Lite price. It plays all the 3Ds games.


Yeah, I'd agree with that. It's not as convenient as the 3DS and it looks like complete ass, but the 2DS is a less expensive option that's by all accounts way more comfortable to hold than the 3DS. The 3DS is pretty finger-crunching, and while the XL is a bit better, it's also freaking massive with massive pixels (240p) that bother me greatly.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 25, 2013)

I  don't know about that with Bayonetta. They can't just jump because I am fairly sure the reason they got funded to complete the game was to be an exclusive. The sequel was dead due to funds until Nintendo stepped in.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 25, 2013)

Runefox said:


> This is essentially why Persona is staying off the WiiU


But WiiUs are selling more than Vitas


Arshes Nei said:


> I  don't know about that with Bayonetta. They can't just jump because I am fairly sure the reason they got funded to complete the game was to be an exclusive. The sequel was dead due to funds until Nintendo stepped in.


Bingo.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 25, 2013)

Runefox said:


> This is essentially why Persona is staying off the WiiU, why third party devs in general aren't touching it with a ten foot pole, and why Bayonetta 2 is probably not going to stay exclusive for long, if at all when it finally releases.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 25, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> It's Nintendo's fault for not giving Sonic Lost World any advertising.


And it's Sega's fault for letting Dimps make the 3DS version.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 25, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> But WiiUs are selling more than Vitas


Not globally; Current weekly numbers on VGChartz shows the Vita at 162,465 units while the WiiU is sitting at 82,277 units.



TransformerRobot said:


> It's Nintendo's fault for not giving Sonic Lost World any advertising.


Well, that's also Sega's fault. But Nintendo has been very lax about advertising anything for the WiiU. Though, lately they've been doing a bit more... But not much to be honest.



> It's not like Sonic Lost World can go multi-platform.


Well it could, but Sonic Lost World was one of I believe three Sonic exclusives contracted by Nintendo, so unless they re-release it later when that expires (not likely given abysmal sales), you're right.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 25, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Not globally; Current weekly numbers on VGChartz shows the Vita at 162,465 units while the WiiU is sitting at 82,277 units.


The demographics for Vita are a) Stupid people that thought Vita was going to be a system seller and b) weeaboos.

Everyone is waiting for Bayo 2 and Xenoblade 2.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 25, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Not globally; Current weekly numbers on VGChartz shows the Vita at 162,465 units while the WiiU is sitting at 82,277 units.
> 
> 
> Well, that's also Sega's fault. But Nintendo has been very lax about advertising anything for the WiiU. Though, lately they've been doing a bit more... But not much to be honest.



I wish Nintendo had done advertising like this for the Wii U;

 A family of a mother, father, daughter and son are out camping one night. Cue a glowing blue meteorite that crashes not far behind them.

 The parents investigate the meteorite to find that it's a bright, shiny new Wii U console. They bring it back to the camp sight.

*Daughter:* What's that?

*Father:* We just saw the future. *close up of Wii U* THIS is the future!

*Son:* A new Nintendo console?!!

 A blue explosion engulfs the screen as it cuts to gameplay footage of key Wii U titles.

 Cut back to the family playing New Super Mario Bros. U together.

*Mom:* Now we're playing with power!!

 End card with the console's price and release date.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 25, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I wish Nintendo had done advertising like this for the Wii U;
> 
> A family of a mother, father, daughter and son are out camping one night. Cue a glowing blue meteorite that crashes not far behind them.
> 
> ...


2Japanese4me.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 25, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> 2Japanese4me.



Says the guy with Gundams up his ass.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 25, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Says the guy with Gundams up his ass.


But I don't like Gundam Seed.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 25, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> But I don't like Gundam Seed.



The point is, Gundam is VERY Japanese, and to you, so is the hypothetical commercial I described.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 25, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I wish Nintendo had done advertising like this for the Wii U;
> 
> A family of a mother, father, daughter and son are out camping one night. Cue a glowing blue meteorite that crashes not far behind them.
> 
> ...


Would work in the 80s, because the 80s was cheesy as hell.

Not so much now.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 25, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Gundam is VERY Japanese.


How?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 25, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Would work in the 80s, because the 80s was cheesy as hell.
> 
> Not so much now.



Pfft. Sony would have done the same thing today.



Imperial Impact said:


> How?




Emo teens and giant fucking robots.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 25, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Emo teens


"AMURO RAY IS A EMO TEEN."

Okay then


TransformerRobot said:


> giant fucking robots.


What is mega xrl?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 25, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> "AMURO RAY IS A EMO TEEN."
> 
> Okay then
> 
> What is mega xrl?



Megas XLR added the stereotypical American machoness to it, with 8-ball shifts and chainsaws.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 25, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Megas XLR added the stereotypical American machoness to it, with 8-ball shifts and chainsaws.


And  Universal Century Gundam is pro-American.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 25, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> And  Universal Century Gundam is pro-American.



Obviously, that's why most Zeons were likely German fanatics.

*reads article*

And they didn't do this in 2012 WHY?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 25, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Obviously, that's why most Zeons were likely German fanatics.


They -are- German 

"Sieg Zeon!"


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 25, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> They -are- German
> 
> "Sieg Zeon!"



And that's why I hate Zeons (Nothing against Germans, just hate Nazis).

Also, Sega 3D classics are here soon, I think.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 25, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> They -are- German





TransformerRobot said:


> And that's why I smile when a Zeon dies.


Please, please *please* tell me I'm misreading this.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 25, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Please, please *please* tell me I'm misreading this.



(PM me and we'll get into that later)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 25, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Please, please *please* tell me I'm misreading this.


Nothingleftbutapileofhamburgers.jpg


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 25, 2013)

Not a bad review, I must say.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 25, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> The demographics for Vita are a) Stupid people that thought Vita was going to be a system seller and b) weeaboos.
> 
> Everyone is waiting for Bayo 2 and Xenoblade 2.



Nah, if you can stream an easier to carry portable than the clunky Wii U tablet, people bought the Vita to go with the PS4. In addition those charts also reflect the Vita TV, which is actually a nice piece of hardware for $100 bucks. The Vita TV allows you to stream your game to another TV. In addition it plays PSone, PSP and Vita games, it will also likely to be able to stream games from the PSN library.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 26, 2013)

I picked up some Zelda today.  Should I play it, or get some sleep?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 26, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I picked up some Zelda today.  Should I play it, or get some sleep?









Rest first. Video game tomorrow. Rest is good for the blood.

Hmm...

Maybe something good will come out of it.


----------



## Milo (Nov 26, 2013)

god dammit tails


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 26, 2013)

Milo said:


> god dammit tails



What does that have to do with anything here?

EDIT:

Well, it might.


----------



## Milo (Nov 26, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> What does that have to do with anything here?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Well, it might.



tails is ninten-... 

wait, what are they now? are they still nintendo? fuck, what are they.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 26, 2013)

Milo said:


> tails is ninten-...
> 
> wait, what are they now? are they still nintendo? fuck, what are they.



Sega.


----------



## Milo (Nov 26, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Sega.



that's what they were like, 13 years ago.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 26, 2013)

Milo said:


> that's what they were like, 13 years ago.



No, Sega still owns the characters and rights to the games.


----------



## gmnchampion (Nov 26, 2013)

Milo said:


> that's what they were like, 13 years ago.


Nintendo has an agreement with Sega to use Sonic characters for certain games.  There had been talks about Nintendo purchasing the rights to Sonic but I don't think that's happening any time soon.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 27, 2013)

The only thing that will convince me to buy a WiiU is...Um...Well... Eh... I can't really think of anything. @@


----------



## Runefox (Nov 27, 2013)

Well, it looks like, at least in Japan, Mario 3D World has been met with moderate success, with the PS Vita still outselling the console in the region. A sales boost of just over 5,000 units was experienced, bringing the WiiU up to 21,002 units sold last week vs 15,906 the week prior. The game itself sold just under 100k copies during its debut. It looks like at least in Japan we're not going to be seeing the massive sales bump Nintendo needs to get from the release.

For a bit of context, the week of November 3rd was a huge spike for Nintendo with the release of Wii Party U at a total of 39,345 units that week, up from 2,806 the previous week. The popularity has been steadily declining since, and the spike of 5k for Mario 3D World doesn't bode well for continued hype for the console.

Mind you, these are all Japanese figures, but Japan is Nintendo's second largest demographic, and their "home" demographic at that.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 27, 2013)

NSMB U and Mario 3D Land make me want a Wii U, 
but not nearly enough to get one without some other major releases, and / or a price drop.
And a new Metroid.
A NEW FUCKING METROID, NINTENDO.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 27, 2013)

What the fuck?!


----------



## Runefox (Nov 27, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> What the fuck?!


That would be what I just posted about. It looks like despite rave reviews, the Japanese market simply isn't interested. It's a bad sign, because Japan is Nintendo's second largest market. It looks like Mario isn't going to be helping them hit that 9 million goal at all - Or even 5 million at that rate.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 27, 2013)

Now even I'm losing hope for the Wii U. Please, hurry up and fire Iwata. -_-


----------



## SirRob (Nov 27, 2013)

I knew 3d World wouldn't sell great in Japan. Nintendo needs to focus less on catsuit and macro fetishes and focus more on tentacle hentai.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 27, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I knew 3d World wouldn't sell great in Japan. Nintendo needs to focus less on catsuit and macro fetishes and focus more on tentacle hentai.


All hail Blooper!


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 27, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I knew 3d World wouldn't sell great in Japan. Nintendo needs to focus less on catsuit and macro fetishes and focus more on tentacle hentai.



Well, what's the REAL reason you knew it wouldn't do as well in Japan?


----------



## Runefox (Nov 27, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well, what's the REAL reason you knew it wouldn't do as well in Japan?


I imagine it may be because handhelds are more popular than home consoles in Japan, but it's also rather surprising, considering there are no next-gen consoles in the country at this time.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 27, 2013)

Personally I blame FF XIII: Lightning's Return. I heard it's not even that good! >.<


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 28, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Personally I blame FF XIII: Lightning's Return. I heard it's not even that good! >.<



wut?

On a related note, I really hate the Nintendo store. Why can't I just pay the most of a game instead of adding denominations to the wallet. It's so stupid.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 28, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> On a related note, I really hate the Nintendo store. Why can't I just pay the most of a game instead of adding denominations to the wallet. It's so stupid.


 You mean eShop? I'm pretty sure it's possible, I did it when I bought Dual Destinies, but I don't remember exactly how that transaction happened now. I vaguely recall Nintendo preferring me to add funds instead (which is what Microsoft got flak for with MSP due to the fact that oftentimes you had a small balance remaining after purchases that was useless and essentially they just pocketed the money). Really Nintendo is still so backwards in the online arena...


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 28, 2013)

Geeze, how hard are they gonna have to step up their game to get out of this slump?!

EDIT:

My question has been answered.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 28, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Geeze, how hard are they gonna have to step up their game to get out of this slump?!


Without watching that video (I'm on a mobile connection), I can think of a few ways that don't involve replacing hardware and pissing off fans.


Get every goddamn multiplatform game that gets released, get exclusive WiiU content for them, and add features that actually do make them the "definitive versions".


Fully embrace digital distribution and stop nickel and dimeing customers with pricing. Appease the brick and mortar gods by giving them access to game cards that give them the same cut they normally would have received, but require much less floor space and no broken merchandise. Yes, even if it means taking a hit. Aggressively promote eShop to compensate. Nintendo has the resources to do this.


Embrace mobiles. Create a special division for the express purpose of creating companion apps for games and the WiiU/3DS, *especially* in regard to communicating with friends and other social aspects. There is a much larger audience of people with smartphones and tablets than people with a 2/3DS, and this has gone largely untapped. Nintendo seems to already be exploring this but likely will take a very conservative approach.


Implement a real friends list and messaging system that doesn't rely on apps like MiiVerse or Swapnote - Implement it directly into the system. Restrict use of photography if you absolutely must. In addition, enable voice communication both in this app and in games, without needing to quit the game. License Skype if you must.


Recognize that the WiiU is not a direct competitor to next gen consoles in raw power and instead play to its strengths. Nintendo is Nintendo's greatest strength on the WiiU, and they should be pursuing this. Stop comparing it to the Wii in advertising. Remember back in the 90's when Nintendo had "Only for -> Nintendo" stickers for exclusives?












Aggressively pursue those exclusives from third party devs and push their own. Show them front and centre, not as a bullet point. Make sure the games have a great sizzle reel in commercials and cap it off with "ONLY ON NINTENDO WIIU". Seen Sony's recent commercials (specifically the "Oh it's such a perfect day" one)? Yeah. That's effective advertising.


Stop treating casual gamers as the primary market. Seriously. It worked for the Wii but casual gamers are not the latest and greatest crowd. That's why the WiiU hasn't done well outside of Nintendo's shrinking hardcore fanbase. Nintendo needs to stop ignoring their long-time fans and start making the impressive titles they were once known for. Mario 64 was revolutionary. Metroid Prime was amazingly immersive and playable by both mature and young audiences alike. While I personally don't like it, Ocarina of Time innovated on a number of levels, not least of which was its lock-on system that allowed combat to work effortlessly. Where is this drive to innovate today? Push the limits of software design rather than relying on the Tablet Controller. With confusion over whether to include tablet-specific features or leave it free for off-TV play, it's really time to just push it one way or the other. In other words, let off-TV play be a bullet point and really push the tablet features.


Nintendo's been in this position before; Remember, the Nintendo 64 was a seriously crippled piece of hardware thanks to its cartridges and difficulty to program for. While the N64 was a failed experiment for Nintendo (the Gamecube was designed specifically in the opposite direction in order to recover), they and their remaining loyal third parties still managed to create some of the most beloved games in history on the console. Mario 64, Mario Kart 64, Paper Mario, Mario Party, Super Smash Bros, Goldeneye, Perfect Dark, Banjo-Kazooie, Jet Force Gemini, Turok, Star Fox 64, Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask... Many people would argue that the N64 was not a failure as a result. Instead of focusing on what the hardware was and was not, Nintendo and their third parties focused on creating games to attract people to the platform. In the end, while Nintendo lost ground during the N64 era, it was and is very fondly remembered.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 28, 2013)

Yes, I would really like to see those "Only for Nintendo" stickers come back.

Seems Hell's frozen over a little more.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 28, 2013)

Ok, if these are opinion Articles the writer has only been a Motley Fool for a year. Trying to remember the 2 guys that were on the radio years before the site.


----------



## Milo (Nov 28, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I knew 3d World wouldn't sell great in Japan. Nintendo needs to focus less on catsuit and macro fetishes and focus more on tentacle hentai.



3D tentacle hentai


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 28, 2013)

Milo said:


> 3D tentacle hentai



I think they already have that. XD


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 28, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> On a related note, I really hate the Nintendo store. Why can't I just pay the most of a game instead of adding denominations to the wallet. It's so stupid.


You mean why do all the prices end in 9.99?

It's a psychology thing.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 28, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> wut?
> 
> On a related note, I really hate the Nintendo store. Why can't I just pay the most of a game instead of adding denominations to the wallet. It's so stupid.


PSN is like that too.


TransformerRobot said:


> I think they already have that. XD


Yeah, Get with times Nekofox.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 28, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> PSN is like that too.
> .



PSN charges me what I bought the game for. I don't need to add funds to the wallet. It does not ask me if I want to pay in denominations of 20 50 or whatever arbitrary amount Nintendo tries to make you pay.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 28, 2013)

I think Nintendo's still okay for this Holiday season, other than the Xbox One and PS4 launches getting in the way.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 28, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> On a related note, I really hate the Nintendo store. Why can't I just pay the most of a game instead of adding denominations to the wallet. It's so stupid.


I fucking HATE it when online stores with online transactions do this.

Xbox did it for a while, before finally switching over to the more reasonable "charge directly to your card for a real price" system.

It is a pretty easy way for them to swallow up your extra change, though, using increments like that that the game prices don't exactly follow. And then you're stuck either buying dumb avatar bullshit, or just letting those useless extra credits sit in your account.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 28, 2013)

Does Nintendo REALLY need a large install base to save the Wii U?

Wouldn't utilizing it's many first-party IPs be a better option for the console? Look at the PlayStation 4 and Xbox One; Hardly any first-party IPs from either Sony or Microsoft, but they sold 1 million units each on their first days.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 28, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Wouldn't utilizing it's many first-party IPs be a better option for the console? Look at the PlayStation 4 and Xbox One; Hardly any first-party IPs from either Sony or Microsoft, but they sold 1 million units each on their first days.


So is that supposed to be a point of comparison or contrast?


----------



## Runefox (Nov 28, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Does Nintendo REALLY need a large install base to save the Wii U?


Strictly speaking, the larger the number of WiiU owners, the more money Nintendo makes. The forecast of 9 million WiiU's sold by March was a forecast intended not to placate fans but to placate concerned stockholders who are unhappy with the company's progress with the console. Nintendo exists to make money, and the WiiU isn't doing them any favours right now.



> Wouldn't utilizing it's many first-party IPs be a better option for the console? Look at the PlayStation 4 and Xbox One; Hardly any first-party IPs from either Sony or Microsoft, but they sold 1 million units each on their first days.


I'm not sure what this means. I mean, yes, more games, especially first-party/exclusive, is a good way to increase interest in the console, but without the install base that's meaningless. For that matter, if the games are rushed or otherwise samey or lacking in content (rehashes like WWHD come to mind), people will begin to look elsewhere. The lack of good content in every genre is a big reason why the WiiU's appeal is still limited to Nintendo's hardcore fanbase.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 29, 2013)

It seems Super Mario 3D World has done better in America than it has in Japan.

Also, it's out today in Europe.


----------



## Milo (Nov 29, 2013)

Rune Factory is done

gone forever.

no rune factory 5

I'm going to cry


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 29, 2013)

Milo said:


> I'm going to cry


Good, I was getting thirsty.


----------



## Milo (Nov 29, 2013)

you make that quite apparent to everyone


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 29, 2013)

Milo said:


> you make that quite apparent to everyone


Drinks for everyone?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 29, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Drinks for everyone?



Thanks. *throws drink in Impact's face*


----------



## Milo (Nov 29, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Thanks. *throws drink in Impact's face*



ilu


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 29, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Thanks. *throws drink in Impact's face*


I don`t think he can cry that fast. 


Milo said:


> ilu


He`s underaged.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 29, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> I don`t think he can cry that fast.
> 
> He`s underaged.



I'm 22.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 29, 2013)

... Moving right along.

It seems that in the wake of Black Friday, Amazon's best-sellers list is a pretty good indicator of what people are looking for. What's been the best sellers? Well... Nothing on the WiiU (at least, not in the top 20). In fact, Just Dance for the Wii sits at second place, and the Skylanders Swap Force Wii bundle made it on the list, too. Shocking that Mario 3D World didn't make the cut considering the supposed demand for it (it isn't on the radar until rank #61-80), but it looks like we're still in the slump. As long as Wii software continues to outsell WiiU software... It's probably going to stay that way.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 29, 2013)

Runefox said:


> ... Moving right along.
> 
> It seems that in the wake of Black Friday, Amazon's best-sellers list is a pretty good indicator of what people are looking for. What's been the best sellers? Well... Nothing on the WiiU (at least, not in the top 20). In fact, Just Dance for the Wii sits at second place, and the Skylanders Swap Force Wii bundle made it on the list, too. Shocking that Mario 3D World didn't make the cut considering the supposed demand for it (it isn't on the radar until rank #61-80), but it looks like we're still in the slump. As long as Wii software continues to outsell WiiU software... It's probably going to stay that way.



It's like Nintendo doesn't even care about the Wii U, and that they only want to make handheld games. Major logic fail.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 29, 2013)

I don't see the appeal of an Xbox One, and the PS4 currently has no games. Meanwhile, the Wii U already has some games and more to come. I mean yeah, its still kind of casual and doesn't have THAT big of a library, but its getting better. Slowly. Plus the first wave of PS4s seem to have defective HDMI cables causing system problems. Seems to me like Wii U is the way to go right now.


Milo said:


> Rune Factory is done
> 
> gone forever.
> 
> ...


I heard about that. I didn't read any articles, but I heard that the director for the games left or something. My internet where I am is slow so loading some sites takes a while. Can someone explain what happened and what this means? Is Rune Factory truly dead now?

That would suck if it is. I love Rune Factory. Still need to beat the first one because its lasted me for so long. Its so fun though. (Though I do wish dungeons would stop requiring me to farm to continue)


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 29, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I don't see the appeal of an Xbox One, and the PS4 currently has no games. Meanwhile, the Wii U already has some games and more to come. I mean yeah, its still kind of casual and doesn't have THAT big of a library, but its getting better. Slowly. Plus the first wave of PS4s seem to have defective HDMI cables causing system problems. Seems to me like Wii U is the way to go right now.



Yeah. All the Xbox One (besides Killer Instinct) and PS4 (besides Killzone and maybe Knack) have are boringly realistic sports games.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 29, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I don't see the appeal of an Xbox One, and the PS4 currently has no games. Meanwhile, the Wii U already has some games and more to come. I mean yeah, its still kind of casual and doesn't have THAT big of a library, but its getting better. Slowly. Plus the first wave of PS4s seem to have defective HDMI cables causing system problems. Seems to me like Wii U is the way to go right now.



Actually people are going to probably wait and not buy a Wii U and save up and get the new Gen consoles. Considering the Wii U is sitting at the price of last gen consoles. So just because there are no games now, I don't think people are going to rush and buy a Wii U if there are more promising games to people out on the horizon for Xbox One and PS4.

From what it looks like people are still sticking with their Wiis and not embracing the new one even though it's supposed to be backwards compatible. What is probably happening is that the Wii appealed to many casuals and budget gamers. Sales charts on Amazon show Just Dance 2014 for Wii as the 2nd best seller. At 30 bucks this may be reasonable for the consumer who bought the Wii. 60 may be pushing it for people who may be holding out for different consoles. 

So what is happening and and part of an error in Nintendo's marketing strategy is that it's competing against itself. Those that have the Wii are wondering why the upgrade and are enjoying the price the Wii has to offer at this point. They bought all the peripherals that Nintendo was famous for selling alongside the Wii. They probably aren't into the next gen console wars, so as long as there are games coming out for the console they're fine. 

Others probably sold their Wii and taken their attention on other devices like smartphones or tablets. The core gamers are looking forward to the new gen consoles, and don't see Nintendo as a viable option.

And just FYI the number of defects for the new gen consoles is small. It's just that with social media it gets the most attention. However, everyone who had a Wii U had to wait nearly a year for Nintendo to fix the software side that made loading times painful. That's not good for the console. It's the same mistake Sony made with their hardware, and when you fall behind it takes a long time to play catch up.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 29, 2013)

I also heard that the Wii U basic version only cost $180 to make, yet it was first sold at $300.

See, THIS is why the Wii U needs another price cut.

EDIT:

Well, it's got at least THIS going for it now.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 30, 2013)

I finally tried out the Wii aeioU at Gamestop, today. Tablet controller and all. And quickly blazed past the first two levels of NSMBU.

Have to say, it's not quite as awkward to use as I'd imagined. 
It's not reason enough to buy the damn thing with a grand total of two fucking games that I actually want in its arsenal.
But it wasn't the worst controller experience I've had, either. The original Xbox, I feel, was a lot worse. Fucking hated that thing.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 1, 2013)

Anybody else see this?

*reads new article from the Examiner* The game hasn't been out for even a fucking month you clods!!


----------



## Runefox (Dec 1, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Anybody else see this?


Not surprising, but also would not be surprising if that date gets pushed back.



> *reads new article from the Examiner* The game hasn't been out for even a fucking month you clods!!


Games tend to have their best sales figures during the days after release. Generally speaking, interest dies down over time.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 1, 2013)

Well Super Mario 3D World is still likely to go strong. After all, just about everyone loves this game.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 1, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well Super Mario 3D World is still likely to go strong. After all, just about everyone loves this game.



Not enough to buy a Wii U?

I know a lot of people who love a Cintiq, doesn't mean they'll buy it.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 1, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Not enough to buy a Wii U?
> 
> I know a lot of people who love a Cintiq, doesn't mean they'll buy it.



To be fair, the PS4 and Xbox One still have had a strong start. For now.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 1, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> To be fair, the PS4 and Xbox One still have had a strong start. For now.



Considering that they both have the support of developers who have been faithful with the PS3 and 360, it's probably going to continue to be strong. To be honest I don't think either the PS3 or 360 had a launch as strong as the PS4 or Xbox One.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 1, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Considering that they both have the support of developers who have been faithful with the PS3 and 360, it's probably going to continue to be strong. To be honest I don't think either the PS3 or 360 had a launch as strong as the PS4 or Xbox One.



I don't remember even the Wii having such a strong launch.

EDIT:

How come we didn't see this before?

I thought Sonic Lost World was yet another unadvertised Wii U game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 1, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I don't remember even the Wii having such a strong launch.


Zelda TP?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 1, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Zelda TP?



But how big was it in it's first week?


----------



## Runefox (Dec 1, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> But how big was it in it's first week?



Week 1: 432,864 (week ending November 25, 2006)

http://www.vgchartz.com/game/4573/the-legend-of-zelda-twilight-princess/Global/


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 1, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Week 1: 432,864 (week ending November 25, 2006)
> 
> http://www.vgchartz.com/game/4573/the-legend-of-zelda-twilight-princess/Global/



It was also a big NA seller. I mean Japan was a small percentage.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 1, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> It was also a big NA seller. I mean Japan was a small percentage.



Why Japan? They love Nintendo there.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 1, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Why Japan? They love Nintendo there.



Zelda is more popular in the US iirc. And the thing is the US market is really big overall. That's why Sony smartly had their PS4 launch here instead of Japan because they didn't want to repeat the mistake of shortages for the PS3 

US just loves its imported goods.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 2, 2013)

Well, shit...


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 2, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well, shit...



What do you expect? PS4 sold 250k units in 48 hours over at the UK, it just launched there over the Thanksgiving Weekend.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 2, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> What do you expect? PS4 sold 250k units in 48 hours over at the UK, it just launched there over the Thanksgiving Weekend.



Yeah, but Knack of all games?

To be fair for both sides, Knack does stand out as different from Mario.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 2, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well, shit...


Not only that, but the PS4 has just outsold the WiiU's life-to-date figures in the UK, as well.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 2, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Not only that, but the PS4 has just outsold the WiiU's life-to-date figures in the UK, as well.



This is probably gonna turn into a Sega-esque downward spiral.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 2, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Yeah, but Knack of all games?
> 
> To be fair for both sides, Knack does stand out as different from Mario.



Why not? What are you bitching about here, it's a platformer and general entertainment game that about any age can play?

Weren't you bitching about the tits and gore before...now Knack is bad for people to pick up?


----------



## Runefox (Dec 2, 2013)

Looks like more industry pros are saying Nintendo's irrelevant. Check out around 17 minutes through around 19 minutes on this video (though the whole video is worth watching). They go on to praise Nintendo as a developer, but they acknowledge that the hardware has been a huge stumbling block for them.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 2, 2013)

There goes my childhood.



Arshes Nei said:


> Why not? What are you bitching about here,  it's a platformer and general entertainment game that about any age can  play?
> 
> Weren't you bitching about the tits and gore before...now Knack is bad for people to pick up?



Because Knack's not nearly as good as most Mario platformers.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 2, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> There goes my childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> Because Knack's not nearly as good as most Mario platformers.



Oh poor you.

Yeah it may not be a great game, but obviously people are more interested in investing in an Xbox or PS4 so they're going to buy games for that system. So bitching about it is just plain stupid. 

That's like asking why a lawnmower didn't come with your car.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 2, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Looks like more industry pros are saying Nintendo's irrelevant. Check out around 17 minutes through around 19 minutes on this video (though the whole video is worth watching). They go on to praise Nintendo as a developer, but they acknowledge that the hardware has been a huge stumbling block for them.



I still think it's Iwata's fault.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 2, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I still think it's Iwata's fault.


No, I think it's_ your_ fault for buying a WiiU.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 2, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> No, I think it's_ your_ fault for buying a WiiU.



That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 2, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> That doesn't make any sense.


"Look at me, I'm scapegoating my problems on Iwata."


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 2, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> "Look at me, I'm scapegoating my problems on Iwata."



It's because he's in charge of the company, and he should be the one making the right decisions for it.

Guess what? He's not.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 2, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> It's because he's in charge of the company, and he should be the one making the right decisions for it.
> 
> Guess what? He's not.


He's busy with the 3DS.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 2, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> He's busy with the 3DS.



I bet the 3DS would be just fine even if he took away only 20% of the focus he has on it and put it on the Wii U. What harm could come of that?


----------



## Runefox (Dec 2, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I bet the 3DS would be just fine even if he took away only 20% of the focus he has on it and put it on the Wii U. What harm could come of that?



Well, here's the problem: The very vocal Nintendo fans defending Nintendo and the WiiU are a very big driving force for Nintendo *not* to change course. Nintendo fans who blindly buy into everything Nintendo does just make the problem worse. As long as Nintendo, and by extension Iwata, see that people are buying and defending their actions, they won't see a reason to try harder. Hell, right now, Reggie is spouting some pretty big nonsense about the WiiU that just isn't true. As in, outright lies. This is Nintendo's official stance on the situation. This is terrible. I mean, yes, Reggie is paid to paint Nintendo in a positive light, especially right now during the holiday season, but... Really, I have to hope that top management doesn't actually believe this. But if they do believe this "just wait for it to kick in" crap... Well, the fans aren't helping.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 2, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Well, here's the problem: The very vocal Nintendo fans defending Nintendo and the WiiU are a very big driving force for Nintendo *not* to change course. Nintendo fans who blindly buy into everything Nintendo does just make the problem worse. As long as Nintendo, and by extension Iwata, see that people are buying and defending their actions, they won't see a reason to try harder. Hell, right now, Reggie is spouting some pretty big nonsense about the WiiU that just isn't true. As in, outright lies. This is Nintendo's official stance on the situation. This is terrible. I mean, yes, Reggie is paid to paint Nintendo in a positive light, especially right now during the holiday season, but... Really, I have to hope that top management doesn't actually believe this. But if they do believe this "just wait for it to kick in" crap... Well, the fans aren't helping.



Then what can we do to fix this?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 2, 2013)

Who is "we" and if this forum, what a ridiculous question. We aren't getting paid to do their shit, we still have to pay to use their products.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 2, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Who is "we" and if this forum, what a ridiculous question. We aren't getting paid to do their shit, we still have to pay to use their products.



I meant "we" as in people like me who are big consumers of Nintendo products. What can they and I do to help the situation?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 2, 2013)

Again this is stupid. The CEO and CFO is being paid to work on it. We aren't getting shit because we still have to pay for the product. No reason to be a bunch of tools.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 3, 2013)

...

.....

*creeps back in*



Runefox said:


> As long as Nintendo, and by extension Iwata, see that people are buying and defending their actions, they won't see a reason to try harder.



Sounds like Street Fighter fans! \:3/


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 3, 2013)

When is the next Nintendo direct?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 3, 2013)

There hasn't been one announced I believe.
What can you expect when you got no games? Though I know they're cooking something for the 3DS. Like when's that new Yoshi's Island and Kirby coming? I can't WAIT for those.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> There hasn't been one announced I believe.
> What can you expect when you got no games? Though I know they're cooking something for the 3DS. Like when's that new Yoshi's Island and Kirby coming? I can't WAIT for those.


3DS
Bravely Default
Dragon Quest VII
Yoshi's Island 3DS
Kirby: Triple Deluxe

WiiU
Everything.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 3, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> 3DS
> Bravely Default
> Dragon Quest VII
> Yoshi's Island 3DS
> ...



Everything what?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 3, 2013)

Question for you, Impact. Two. How far are you in Zelda, and why the FUCK is there no buzz about this game?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Question for you, Impact. Two. How far are you in Zelda, and why the FUCK is there no buzz about this game?



Because of Call of Duty maybe?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 3, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Because of Call of Duty maybe?



No TFR. Not because of Call of Duty maybe. .-.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> No TFR. Not because of Call of Duty maybe. .-.


 I think it's more because this release wasn't regarded as a "full game" by Nintendo. It's always felt to me like they saw it more like a side project, something to make a nod towards older fans of the series while they work on something else.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 3, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I think it's more because this release wasn't regarded as a "full game" by Nintendo. It's always felt to me like they saw it more like a side project, something to make a nod towards older fans of the series while they work on something else.



And what does that make WWHD? That sure as FUCK wasn't a full project. I don't give a filleted rat's ass what Nintendo says. lol

Even still, this is a Zelda game. On 2/3DS...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Question for you, Impact. Two. How far are you in Zelda,


Stopped at the final dungeon.

Mainly because, At that point of the game I just realized at how short the game was. and that fact alone depressed the fuck outta me.

I really like A link between worlds, It reminds of the old zeldas I love so much (AlttP, OoT, OoS and Zelda 1). I didn't most of the dark world dungeons (Great Swamp and Palace of Darkness were the only good ones.) As far as bosses go, They're "okay" to "good". 


XoPachi said:


> and why the FUCK is there no buzz about this game?


Everyone I know already 100% it.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> No TFR. Not because of Call of Duty maybe. .-.



Why not? It's the highest selling game so far across the globe. -_-


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 3, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Everything what?


What hasn't been released.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 3, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> What hasn't been released.



Then hopefully the next time Nintendo makes a home console that they actually put EFFORT into it's library, especially the size of it's first-party library.

Still no god damn Metroid on the Wii U.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 3, 2013)

Ghosts was released a WHILE ago.



Imperial Impact said:


> Stopped at the final dungeon.
> 
> Mainly because, At that point of the game I just realized at how short the game was. and that fact alone depressed the fuck outta me.
> 
> ...



I'm the only one of my friends I know that has it. You're literally the only one to date I've talked to who's even played it let alone owned it. I'm more lenient with handheld Zelda because I understand that even with the 3DS, it's limited. I wasn't expecting something like Wind Waker or TP. So for what it did, I felt it was a nice little game. :3

I 100% hero mode last night. I struggled. Enemies in the Lorule overworld do eight hearts of damage.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 3, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Then hopefully the next time Nintendo makes a home console that they actually put EFFORT into it's library, especially the size of it's first-party library.


Yeah, That will never going to happen.


TransformerRobot said:


> Still no god damn Metroid on the Wii U.


Other M is still fresh on peoples mind. 


XoPachi said:


> I'm the only one of my friends I know that has it. You're literally the only one to date I've talked to who's even played it let alone owned it. I'm more lenient with handheld Zelda because I understand that even with the 3DS, it's limited. I wasn't expecting something like Wind Waker or TP. So for what it did, I felt it was a nice little game. :3


I wanted a Zelda game with a overworld.

And I guess I got what I wanted lol.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Ghosts was released a WHILE ago.



But even the Xbox One version has hit 700k.



> Yeah, That will never going to happen.



I always loved how cheerful and optimistic you are.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 3, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I always loved how cheerful and optimistic you are.


Good first party Wii games
Super Mario Galaxy
Brawl (shut up)
Wario Land: Shake It!
Kirby's Return to Dream Land
Xenoblade Chronicles
Sin & Punishment: Star Successor
Metroid Prime 3: Corruption
Donkey Kong Country Returns


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 3, 2013)

LOL 
"Brawl (shut up)"

But you're forgetting Metroid Prime 3.

I love Brawl. 



Imperial Impact said:


> I wanted a Zelda game with a overworld.
> 
> And I guess I got what I wanted lol.



Yep, because the last fucking game didn't have one. I just liked the twists in this game a LOT. I liked merging and it's puzzles. I liked that it was sandbox again. I liked the item rental system and the death penalty. But none of it ever felt like a sticky unnatural mess. Merging did get old at points, but it never felt tedious to me. Like saaaaay flying in an empty sky or motion controls. 



TransformerRobot said:


> But even the Xbox One version has hit 700k.



I don't like using this logic because it's kind of a cop out, but basically...dude, it's Legend of Fucking Zelda. No matter what is outselling what, it's just one of those household names that by default gets massive amounts of attention. Even lazy ass ports and remakes get hyped up.

Call of Duty can be Call of Duty all it Call of Dutying wants. It's not going to put the second most beloved video game, not Nintendo game, _video game_ staple out of people's minds. I know CoD fans that love Zelda to pieces, but for some reason, this game just flew right past them and most everyone else. 

Sonic Lost World still got hype and it was a flop game on a flop console. 

Also, I think you mistake me. I'm not so much talking about Zelda's sales, but just the talk. There's literally nothing. No videos. No let's plays. No fan art. No one street passing (street pass in this game is really fucking cool). Not even stupid Tumblr gifs. There is nothing. :c


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> LOL
> "Brawl (shut up)"
> 
> But you're forgetting Metroid Prime 3.
> ...



But it's gotten so much media exposure and had a great first week.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 3, 2013)

Mario 3D World sold like ass and it's still all over the place. I actually haven't seen anything but people crying about CoD and shit reviews when it comes to Ghosts.

Also, this was in my recommendations from Youtube. Q-Q 
Reminds me why I hate Konami so goddamn much now.

[video=youtube;PMi_63T9lHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMi_63T9lHw[/video]


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 3, 2013)

I generally shy away from games over $30 unless it comes with bonus materials like art books.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 3, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I generally shy away from games over $30 unless it comes with bonus materials like art books.



Sometimes I can't give a shit about artbooks. An example of a shit artbook is Otomedius. My friend got it and it was just bikini beach scenes. Not that I expected anything else from a trash game centered around boobs, but holy shit. You couldn't even toss in the bosses? Your in game gallery is more comprehensive than the damn book.

Usually they're cool though. Do you ever buy guides? There's a lot of nice stuff in the ones I've seen. @w@


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Mario 3D World sold like ass and it's still all over the place. I actually haven't seen anything but people crying about CoD and shit reviews when it comes to Ghosts.



See?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 3, 2013)

...

See what?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...
> 
> See what?



Call of Duty IS a problem for Mario 3D World and A Link Between Worlds.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 3, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Call of Duty IS a problem for Mario 3D World and A Link Between Worlds.


I swear to god...


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 3, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Call of Duty IS a problem for Mario 3D World and A Link Between Worlds.



No. :I

Especially not Mario. The WII U is the problem for Mario.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 3, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Call of Duty IS a problem for Mario 3D World and A Link Between Worlds.


I shouldn't have to say this, but I think you're taking this concept a little too far. CoD:Ghosts' release did eat into sales of other releases due to hype, but only for a short period after its release. It has a muting effect but it doesn't completely drown out the sales of other releases. In the week that Ghosts launched, Ghosts was certainly at the top of the food chain, but at the same time PokÃ©mon X and Y were at the 5th position, and Assassin's Creed IV and Battlefield 4 were also maintaining their positions. In the week of ALBW's release, sales of Ghosts had normalized to the point where ALBW launched at the #3 position globally, above the PS3 version of Ghosts and better than any Xbox One title other than Ghosts (which has a $9 "upgrade" promo right now for PS4/XB1 versions if you own it for PS3/360, hence the high sales). Thing is, though, for a *launch* that's rather lackluster considering Battlefield 4 and Assassin's Creed IV both had nearly 2x better launches for 360 alone. Arkham Origins also had a better launch on each platform. It goes without saying that PokÃ©mon X and Y did better; About 10x better.


----------



## gmnchampion (Dec 3, 2013)

Sorry to intrude on this debate, but as someone who is just now setting up his Wii U which game(s) would you all recommend I get/play first?  I got the Zelda edition Wii U when it launched (didn't cost me anything really since I won a Wii U from D&B and sold it to a friend) so I have Wind Waker.

Also not being able to play ALBW has driven me crazy.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 3, 2013)

There is nothing. :B


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 3, 2013)

basketball_08 said:


> Sorry to intrude on this debate, but as someone who is just now setting up his Wii U which game(s) would you all recommend I get/play first?  I got the Zelda edition Wii U when it launched (didn't cost me anything really since I won a Wii U from D&B and sold it to a friend) so I have Wind Waker.



In order
1.Wind Waker
2.Pikmin 3
3.Super Mario 3D World
4.The Wonderful 101


----------



## Runefox (Dec 3, 2013)

basketball_08 said:


> Sorry to intrude on this debate, but as someone who is just now setting up his Wii U which game(s) would you all recommend I get/play first?





XoPachi said:


> There is nothing. :B


Now Pachi, don't be mean. He bought the hardware, let's reach a little and help him out.

I would say Mario 3D World is a safe bet if you've already got the hardware, along with New Super Mario Bros U (though I wouldn't recommend paying full price for it). Nintendoland is fun for a little while until you realize it's really just a collection of demos, so if it didn't come with your WiiU, I wouldn't recommend buying it. Aside from those, nothing else really jumps out at me; You might find some enjoyment out of Pikmin or Wonderful 101, but they're rather niche titles.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 3, 2013)

Clearly joking. 

Kinda.


----------



## gmnchampion (Dec 3, 2013)

Cool, thank you.  What are your thoughts about the Sonic Lost Worlds game?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 3, 2013)

Avoid the 3DS version. At ALL costs. The Wii U version is way better, but still has some bad choices. Could make or break it. I think it's great.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Avoid the 3DS version. At ALL costs. The Wii U version is way better, but still has some bad choices. Could make or break it. I think it's great.



Didn't even know there _was_ a 3DS version, Nintendo really need to sort their advertising out. Is it that terribad a game?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 4, 2013)

I downloaded a demo of the 3DS Lost World.
It's not ...bad, but it's really not my thing, either.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 4, 2013)

That's because the demo doesn't showcase the HORRENDOUS level design. See this time it's not the issues everyone expected (camera, glitches/bugs, Sanic lulz). The game is technically sound and isn't actually broken. It works very well, it's just a matter of, yes, "being your thing" or not. 

THE FUCKING PROBLEM and it's only problem is the level design. It's the most egregiously, atrociously, inexcusably god awful level design I did not think possible for a Sonic game. Period. 

The gimmicks would give Nintendo a boner. Who puts puzzle solving in a SONIC game? The side scrolling levels are a mess. The damned switch pressing puzzles are basic, bland, tedious, beyond unnecessary, and everywhere. There are things in the game that you don't immediately know how to handle which again, should not be the case for a Sonic game to take a minute to figure the fuck out. 
It's not even that they're hard, they're just bad. The demo is extremely and criminally misleading. Please god almighty, take it from the biggest Sonic fan on the forum skip the 3DS version. Of the 28 levels, I only like 6. 

Go get Mario 3D Land because Dimps makes AWFUL handheld platformers. And by extension don't EVER get Sonic Generations 3DS.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> That's because the demo doesn't showcase the HORRENDOUS level design. See this time it's not the issues everyone expected (camera, glitches/bugs, Sanic lulz). The game is technically sound and isn't actually broken. It works very well, it's just a matter of, yes, "being your thing" or not.
> 
> THE FUCKING PROBLEM and it's only problem is the level design. It's the most egregiously, atrociously, inexcusably god awful level design I did not think possible for a Sonic game. Period.
> 
> ...



Then do you think this, and Sonic Lost World's abysmal sales, mean the end of the franchise?


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> That's because the demo doesn't showcase the HORRENDOUS level design. See this time it's not the issues everyone expected (camera, glitches/bugs, Sanic lulz). The game is technically sound and isn't actually broken. It works very well, it's just a matter of, yes, "being your thing" or not.
> 
> THE FUCKING PROBLEM and it's only problem is the level design. It's the most egregiously, atrociously, inexcusably god awful level design I did not think possible for a Sonic game. Period.
> 
> ...



Poo, I really wanted a good Sonic game :c

Still, getting that new Zelda soonish so that'll be fun. Thing sounds like it was _made_ for speedrunning. AND SPEEDRAN IT SHALL BE.



TransformerRobot said:


> Then do you think this, and Sonic Lost World's abysmal sales, mean the end of the franchise?



Of course! It's not like a company can get away with making one mediocre game, they have to end their most popular and successful franchise over it.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 4, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Of course! It's not like a company can get away with making one mediocre game, they have to end their most popular and successful franchise over it.



Your sarcasm aside, what about the fact that it's sales figures are even worse than Sonic Blast for Game Gear?

And look at the latest Mario & Sonic game for Wii U.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 4, 2013)

No. Sonic's not gonna end. How'd you come to that? 

They already announced one more for Nintendo and that they're making one for the better consoles later.  

And Seekrit if you want a good handheld Sonic, the only thing I can recommend is the kart racer Sonic Transformed for the Vita (3DS tried, but the frame rate and graphics make it unplayable). It's not a platformer, but it's a fuck of a lot better than Mario Kart to me. That game got extremely high scores.

Honestly, the only reason I still have Lost World on 3DS is for the online. It is fun as shit because most of the stages are the only GOOD single player stages. Except they're altered to be better which makes no sense. .-.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> No. Sonic's not gonna end. How'd you come to that?



Weak sales.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> And Seekrit if you want a good handheld Sonic, the only thing I can recommend is the kart racer Sonic Transformed for the Vita (3DS tried, but the frame rate and graphics make it unplayable). It's not a platformer, but it's a fuck of a lot better than Mario Kart to me. That game got extremely high scores.
> 
> Honestly, the only reason I still have Lost World on 3DS is for the online. It is fun as shit because most of the stages are the only GOOD single player stages. Except they're altered to be better which makes no sense. .-.



As good as it looks dont think I can justify buying a Vita for a racing game. The very concept of a Sonic racing game confuses me anyways :s

I downloaded the Lost World demo earlier and gave it a go. Boring does not describe how it made me feel.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 4, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Weak sales.



If you haven't noticed, the only companies that axe IP for low sales of a particular product or game are the companies that are in financial ruin (eg. Capcom) or are currently headed by a douchebag (eg. ActiBlizzard). Even EA isn't axing IP left and right; Hell, they're sequeling Mirror's Edge despite poor overall sales of the first game.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't mind that some people don't like Nintendo, but this is just real dickery.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 4, 2013)

What's the dickery about it? Spitting truth?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> What's the dickery about it? Spitting truth?



It's because it's obnoxious and biased. Like you look now.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 4, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> It's because it's obnoxious and biased. Like you look now.



It's not biased or obnoxious. It's true. Not many care about Mario 3D World because not many care about the Wii U. I mean...did you want people to say what you want to hear? Reggie's been doing that. 

You sound like a Sonic fanboy about now. Pulling the bias card. Don't be them.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It's not biased or obnoxious. It's true.



You're obviously taking the side of someone who is very biased towards Nintendo. That kind of puts you in a bad spot.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> That's because the demo doesn't showcase the HORRENDOUS level design. See this time it's not the issues everyone expected (camera, glitches/bugs, Sanic lulz). The game is technically sound and isn't actually broken. It works very well, it's just a matter of, yes, "being your thing" or not.
> 
> THE FUCKING PROBLEM and it's only problem is the level design. It's the most egregiously, atrociously, inexcusably god awful level design I did not think possible for a Sonic game. Period.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the one level that I did play was pretty... meh.
Granted, I tend to feel that way about the level design in a lot of modern Sonic games. But this, even more so.

I definitely plan to get 3D Land, when I have the money next month.
That, and one of the new Pokeymans. And maybe Contra 4.



TransformerRobot said:


> You're obviously taking the side of  someone who is very biased towards Nintendo. That kind of puts you in a  bad spot.


Criticism is not invalid, just because a person may have some kind of reason to form a bias against a product or company. (And whether or not they actually do is up for debate.)

He didn't say he wanted to punch Nintendo in the face. He's just saying that he doesn't think anyone cares about what it's currently putting out. Which, wile harsh, is still a legitimate opinion.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 4, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Yeah, the one level that I did play was pretty... meh.
> Granted, I tend to feel that way about the level design in a lot of modern Sonic games. But this, even more so.
> 
> I definitely plan to get 3D Land, when I have the money next month.
> ...



Touche.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 4, 2013)

Contra 4. Best DS game. 

o w8

I'm biased against Nintendo so I don't own a DS or Contra 4. *DS poofs out of existence*



TransformerRobot said:


> You're obviously taking the side of someone who is very biased towards Nintendo. That kind of puts you in a bad spot.



How am I biased against Nintendo? I'm a massive fan. That's why I'm ultra critical and ultra hurt when they let me down. Of course I'll take his side. He's not deluded. I don't take the sides of people who don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 4, 2013)

I agree with this Kotaku article.

Off-TV play is the best thing about the Wii U, and yet Nintendo isn't showing it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 4, 2013)

Nintendo isn't the only one to blame either. Platinum false advertised when they said Wonderful 101 had off TV play. Oh you CAN do it, but what's the point when they toss mandatory puzzles in where you have to use both the TV and gamepad. Pretty dumb. 

First level and right in the demo. You have to turn combo locks inside a garage to proceed. But on the TV you can't see what you're doing. You have to look on the gamepad.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Nintendo isn't the only one to blame either. Platinum false advertised when they said Wonderful 101 had off TV play. Oh you CAN do it, but what's the point when they toss mandatory puzzles in where you have to use both the TV and gamepad. Pretty dumb.
> 
> First level and right in the demo. You have to turn combo locks inside a garage to proceed. But on the TV you can't see what you're doing. You have to look on the gamepad.



Yes, they need a shit ton more games that use Off-TV Play to it's fullest.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 4, 2013)

I still kinda find the whole thing of off TV console play to be pointless as a selling point, but if you're gonna advertise a "feature", yes make a shit ton more games. At least TRY.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I still kinda find the whole thing of off TV console play to be pointless as a selling point, but if you're gonna advertise a "feature", yes make a shit ton more games. At least TRY.


I don't get the point of it, either.

We already have Nintendo games with off-TV play and touch pad functionality.
THE 2/3DS LINE.
Why double it up?


Also, my Samus figure came in the mail.
Woo!
Still no sign of my Ludwig plush, though. >:c


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 4, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> As good as it looks dont think I can justify buying a Vita for a racing game. The very concept of a Sonic racing game confuses me anyways :s
> 
> I downloaded the Lost World demo earlier and gave it a go. Boring does not describe how it made me feel.



If you buy a Vita or PS3 or even PS4, get a PS+ account for the year and you can get the free games.  (I know sounds funny but I mean you're renting 2-3 games for 5 bucks a month) - http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-Exclusive-Holiday-Walking-Vita-PlayStation/dp/B00G9AYVTG

I'm just not interested in the Vita because it doesn't have the kinds of games I'd really want except for a few. I can wait for a Vita TV.

I got a 3Ds but I'm still irritated that a lot of games are 40 bucks for it I know the Vita also sames the same price new, but there's hardly any good discounts from Nintendo which makes it frustrating, and I like a lot of the old DS games


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 4, 2013)

Vita has a bunch of niche games. :/
I got it day one because WipEout gets me rock SOLID HARD. Digital 3DS games are...waaaaaaaaaaay overpriced. Why is Zenonia $8 when it's $0.99 on iPhone?
Why is Zelda 1 $5?
Why was Pokemon full $40 digitally? Or ALL the games.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Vita has a bunch of niche games. :/



You get Muramasa Blade for it, or did you already play the Wii version? (That was one of the few games along with Last Story and Xenoblade that weren't 1st party games that had me interested in a Wii)


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 4, 2013)

I have the Wii version. I MIGHT pick up the Vita version because it's Muramasa on the go and it has a shit ton of extras exclusive to Vita I _heard_.

That was a nice game. I just wish it had a jump button. Even in fighters where there's no choice, using up to jump is unnatural to me. x~x


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Why is Zelda 1 $5?


That _is _a good price for Zelda 1.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 4, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> That _is _a good price for Zelda 1.



It's a 30 year old digitally released dated game that's less than a megabyte. God no that is not a good price for Zelda 1.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 4, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I agree with this Kotaku article.
> 
> Off-TV play is the best thing about the Wii U, and yet Nintendo isn't showing it.



Off-TV play really is a unique feature, but it does come at the obvious cost of dual-screen gaming.  Still, the fact that you practically don't even NEED a TV to set up a Wii U and run (certain) Wii U games is indeed pretty cool.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 5, 2013)

http://www.gamnesia.com/news/nintendos-vgx-announcement-hinted-to-be-a-new-game

People speculate it'll be a Zelda announcement. I wouldn't doubt it. Though with a gimmicky console like this, I expect it to be as bad as Skyward Sword and at best mildly better. I expect NO surprises.


----------



## Teal (Dec 5, 2013)

I liked Skyward Sword, though it'd be much better if it was harder and didn't take forever to get started. (It was Kingdom Hearts 2 all over again. -_-)
So I wouldn't mind another like it. :3


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> http://www.gamnesia.com/news/nintendos-vgx-announcement-hinted-to-be-a-new-game


I hate that site.

No, not because of the site itself, but because of those "related" links provided by gamerevolution.com .  None of them take you directly to the article they lead to, they open up a search-results like page which requires clicking on the same link AGAIN to finally get to the article, which could be served up from a variety of sites, half of which use slideshow format.


----------



## gmnchampion (Dec 5, 2013)

From my experiences with nintendo products at first it seemed that they relied on specific franchises to fill certain niches and fan bases.  Then with the Wii they tended to lean more towards party-style games which made it fun to own a Wii with your friends.  Now I'm standing here and thinking "What is so great about the Wii U?"  Bear in mind I have no desire to go out and get a PS4 or XB1 not because I have anything against Sony or Microsoft, but rather because the systems have kinks in them and that there is not enough games that I would enjoy to warrant going crazy for one of these next-gen consoles.

The Zelda franchise has been up and down depending on which game or which style people prefer (also which generation of gamer).  Personally I was content with Skyward Sword but it was not as great as Twilight Princess.  The handheld games have not been that appealing to me since the Oracle games (have not played ALBW since my friend has banned me from getting it until the holidays) but it seems with the 3DS the capabilities are there for better games with online features available.  The part that puzzles me the most about Nintendo is how they are advertising.  If you are a casual gamer, how are you supposed to know when certain games come out?  If you are someone who does not do social media I find it difficult to figure out how you would know when certain games come out.


----------



## Teal (Dec 5, 2013)

basketball_08 said:


> The Zelda franchise has been up and down depending on which game or which style people prefer (also which generation of gamer).  Personally I was content with Skyward Sword but it was not as great as Twilight Princess.  The handheld games have not been that appealing to me since the Oracle games (have not played ALBW since my friend has banned me from getting it until the holidays) but it seems with the 3DS the capabilities are there for better games with online features available.  The part that puzzles me the most about Nintendo is how they are advertising.  If you are a casual gamer, how are you supposed to know when certain games come out?  If you are someone who does not do social media I find it difficult to figure out how you would know when certain games come out.


Twilight princess....
I have seen some commercials for ALBW (including one that played when I went to go see Catching Fire.) so they are doing something. :/


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 5, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Off-TV play really is a unique feature, but it does come at the obvious cost of dual-screen gaming.  Still, the fact that you practically don't even NEED a TV to set up a Wii U and run (certain) Wii U games is indeed pretty cool.



This was the biggest thing Nintendo introduced *at launch with E3* but people also complained because they focused on that and didn't talk about the hardware or games.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 5, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> If you buy a Vita or PS3 or even PS4, get a PS+ account for the year and you can get the free games.  (I know sounds funny but I mean you're renting 2-3 games for 5 bucks a month) - http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-Exclusive-Holiday-Walking-Vita-PlayStation/dp/B00G9AYVTG
> 
> I'm just not interested in the Vita because it doesn't have the kinds of games I'd really want except for a few. I can wait for a Vita TV.
> 
> I got a 3Ds but I'm still irritated that a lot of games are 40 bucks for it I know the Vita also sames the same price new, but there's hardly any good discounts from Nintendo which makes it frustrating, and I like a lot of the old DS games



I guess that makes sense, it's only one subscription but it works across three consoles. Finding a used Vita is the hard part for me, not many people buy them in the first place and those that do hold on to them (probably for PS+ come to think of it).

And you'll be waiting a while for Nintendo to price drop games, Super Mario 64 DS is _still_ full price in the shops. It's ridiculous.



XoPachi said:


> It's a 30 year old digitally released dated game that's less than a megabyte. God no that is not a good price for Zelda 1.



Cheaper than finding a working NES and a copy of the Legend of Zelda. I bought Link's Awakening last night because pfft not tracking down a GBC (any kind but transparent purple is GARBAGE).


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 5, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Cheaper than finding a working NES and a copy of the Legend of Zelda. I bought Link's Awakening last night because pfft not tracking down a GBC (any kind but transparent purple is GARBAGE).



It shouldn't cost as much as a PSOne game though. (Which on average retail for that on PSN)


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> http://www.gamnesia.com/news/nintendos-vgx-announcement-hinted-to-be-a-new-game
> 
> People speculate it'll be a Zelda announcement. I wouldn't doubt it. Though with a gimmicky console like this, I expect it to be as bad as Skyward Sword and at best mildly better. I expect NO surprises.


Needs to be a new Metroid.

We need a new Metroid, damnit.
I don't even care if it's for the Weeoo.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> http://www.gamnesia.com/news/nintendos-vgx-announcement-hinted-to-be-a-new-game
> 
> People speculate it'll be a Zelda announcement. I wouldn't doubt it. Though with a gimmicky console like this, I expect it to be as bad as Skyward Sword and at best mildly better. I expect NO surprises.


Ugh, Another one?!

Too early.


Vaelarsa said:


> Needs to be a new Metroid.
> 
> We need a new Metroid, damnit.
> I don't even care if it's for the Weeoo.


Vaelarsa, plz.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 5, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> It shouldn't cost as much as a PSOne game though. (Which on average retail for that on PSN)



This _is_ Nintendo we're talking about. Still kind of surprised they didn't charge full retail price


----------



## Runefox (Dec 5, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Off-TV play really is a unique feature, but it does come at the obvious cost of dual-screen gaming.  Still, the fact that you practically don't even NEED a TV to set up a Wii U and run (certain) Wii U games is indeed pretty cool.



Off-TV play is actually hurting the WiiU a bit right now. With off-TV play, what are developers supposed to do with the gamepad? They can't very well make the gamepad into a dedicated screen for anything important, or else when someone decides to go off-TV, the game becomes unplayable. At the same time, doing nothing with it is a huge problem because people expect the tablet controller to be used wherever possible. So here we are with extraneous noncritical features like having a map or inventory on the tablet screen and nothing else. It really doesn't feel to me like it justifies the cost nor the giant controller.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 5, 2013)

Early Wii U sales were likely hurt by game delays.

Couldn't be any closer to the truth. This console should've been released later than I thought. Plus, it would have given them time to tweak the hardware. I hope they keep that sort of thing in mind for next time.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 5, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Early Wii U sales were likely hurt by game delays.



Guess that's why PS4 and XboxOne are failing right now with lack of games during launch...oh wait...


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 5, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Guess that's why PS4 and XboxOne are failing right now with lack of games during launch...oh wait...



Ironically PS4 sales went down 91% on the week ending November 23.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 5, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Ironically PS4 sales went down 91% on the week ending November 23.



It's hard not to considering the thing is constantly out of stock and that was the week after the EU launch. Bear in mind that the WiiU has seen a popularity spike and the PS4 is not trailing it by much even though it only exists in two regions right now.

Last I checked, people weren't getting killed over demand for WiiU's.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 5, 2013)

Runefox said:


> It's hard not to considering the thing is constantly out of stock and that was the week after the EU launch. Bear in mind that the WiiU has seen a popularity spike and the PS4 is not trailing it by much even though it only exists in two regions right now.
> 
> Last I checked, people weren't getting killed over demand for WiiU's.



Another advantage for Nintendo here.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 5, 2013)

What a heartless thing to say.

"HEY GUYS MY FAVORITE CONSOLE DOESN'T HAVE A BODY COUNT!!!! SCORE 1 FORE NINTAHNDOH!!!!"


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 5, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Ironically PS4 sales went down 91% on the week ending November 23.



There's nothing ironic about that. Can't sell what's out of stock.

Sold 2 Million Units in what 2 weeks? And it hasn't even launched in Japan. 
Xbox one sold over 1 million but not sure what's the real sales number right now since they've been light lipped about it. 

http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/11/18/putting-ps4s-million-sales-in-perspective (before the Europe launch)

I mean if you're going to try to talk shit, least know what you're talking about.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> What a heartless thing to say.
> 
> "HEY GUYS MY FAVORITE CONSOLE DOESN'T HAVE A BODY COUNT!!!! SCORE 1 FORE NINTAHNDOH!!!!"



Hey, humor helps deal with tragedy. Plus, Nintendo does have a small body count. Remember this?

[video=youtube;ExU2Hnb_qPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExU2Hnb_qPc[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 5, 2013)

Wow, TFR. -_-


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 5, 2013)

I guess the food chain is complete. Someone who doesn't want others to judge people with autism picking on other deficiencies


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 5, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Needs to be a new Metroid.
> 
> We need a new Metroid, damnit.
> I don't even care if it's for the Weeoo.



I WANT it to be Wii U. The things they could do with the controller if done right. It's not anywhere near the horsepower as the big boys, but the Wii U is more than capable of a large scale Metroid. Doesn't need to be a 60-500 hour game, but I always imagined a bit larger worlds for the purpose of exploring caverns with the gunship and having much more platforming. While Metroid Prime was and excellent EXCELLENT franchise, I felt it had very little and less creative platforming than the already somewhat basic side scrollers.

And platforming in first person is possible.

[video=youtube;W82b83pP5JI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W82b83pP5JI[/video]

(obv doesn't need to play like that)


----------



## Milo (Dec 5, 2013)

they stopped making rune factory.

nintendo is dead to me.

DEAD








until they release the next harvest moon


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Wow, TFR. -_-





Arshes Nei said:


> I guess the food chain is complete. Someone who doesn't want others to judge people with autism picking on other deficiencies



 I'm not picking on them, I'm pointing out that there have been deaths linked to Nintendo too, not just GTA or the PS4.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 5, 2013)

Just drop it.



Milo said:


> they stopped making rune factory.
> 
> nintendo is dead to me.
> 
> ...



BUT MEELO!

What about Mario!? And Zelda!? And Mario!?


----------



## Milo (Dec 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Just drop it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mario is so overplayed. at this point, all I want from mario, is a super mario 64 remake, with updated graphics, and a larger world map. because honestly, it's just going to be "new super mario bros Wii u2 36"

as for zelda.... eh...

I'm just waiting for them to create a new zelda game. not a handheld remake, not an HD remake, or a sequel. I mean a genuinely new zelda game. (excluding skyward sword, cause.... again, "eeeeh"). unless of course, they announce a majora's mask remake, in which case, my body is ready... no actually, my body wouldn't be ready. it couldn't possibly prepare for such sexyness


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 5, 2013)

Milo said:


> mario is so overplayed. at this point, all I want from mario, is a super mario 64 remake, with updated graphics, and a larger world map. because honestly, it's just going to be "new super mario bros Wii u2 36"



And I want a new Star Fox game, but it'll be a cold day in hell before that happens. -_-


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 5, 2013)

Milo said:


> mario is so overplayed. at this point, all I want from mario, is a super mario 64 remake, with updated graphics, and a larger world map. because honestly, it's just going to be "new super mario bros Wii u2 36"
> 
> as for zelda.... eh...
> 
> I'm just waiting for them to create a new zelda game. not a handheld remake, not an HD remake, or a sequel. I mean a genuinely new zelda game. (excluding skyward sword, cause.... again, "eeeeh"). unless of course, they announce a majora's mask remake, in which case, my body is ready... no actually, my body wouldn't be ready. it couldn't possibly prepare for such sexyness


[video=youtube;If9b7pia5Jc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=If9b7pia5Jc[/video]


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 5, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> [video=youtube;If9b7pia5Jc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=If9b7pia5Jc[/video]



How many times are you going to do that over and over again? -_-


----------



## Milo (Dec 5, 2013)

you can't run away from the truth impact


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 5, 2013)

Milo said:


> mario is so overplayed. at this point, all I want from mario, is a super mario 64 remake, with updated graphics, and a larger world map. because honestly, it's just going to be "new super mario bros Wii u2 36"
> 
> as for zelda.... eh...
> 
> I'm just waiting for them to create a new zelda game. not a handheld remake, not an HD remake, or a sequel. I mean a genuinely new zelda game. (excluding skyward sword, cause.... again, "eeeeh"). unless of course, they announce a majora's mask remake, in which case, my body is ready... no actually, my body wouldn't be ready. it couldn't possibly prepare for such sexyness



I want no remakes. I just want new games. And we have barely been getting any. 

But speaking of new. I'm wondering when the FUCK Shantae 3 is coming out. WayForward, you said winter 2013 months ago. It's December, no official release date.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I want no remakes. I just want new games. And we have barely been getting any.
> 
> But speaking of new. I'm wondering when the FUCK Shantae 3 is coming out. WayForward, you said winter 2013 months ago. It's December, no official release date.



Oh yeah, I forgot about that one.


----------



## Milo (Dec 5, 2013)

I want shenmue 3, megaman legends 3, and any other series that seem to have ended after 2.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 5, 2013)

Milo said:


> I want shenmue 3, megaman legends 3, and any other series that seem to have ended after 2.



-Left 4 Dead
-Team Fortress
-Half-Life


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 5, 2013)

Milo said:


> I want shenmue 3



About that. Shenmue 3 is a MASSIVE possibility now.

http://www.polygon.com/2013/11/28/5154488/sega-gives-atlus-the-okay-to-use-dormant-ip


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> About that. Shenmue 3 is a MASSIVE possibility now.
> 
> http://www.polygon.com/2013/11/28/5154488/sega-gives-atlus-the-okay-to-use-dormant-ip



I heard about that too.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 5, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> How many times are you going to do that over and over again? -_-


Forever.


Milo said:


> you can't run away from the truth impact


YES, BECAUSE MARIO 64 ISN'T AN OUTDATED GAME AND MAJORA MASK DOESN'T HAVE FOUR UNDERWHELMING DUNGEONS.

YEAH, YOU FIGURED ME OUT, INSPECTOR FAG.


Milo said:


> I want megaman legends 3


Never going to happen.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 5, 2013)

Milo said:


> mario is so overplayed. at this point, all I want from mario, is a super mario 64 remake, with updated graphics, and a larger world map. because honestly, it's just going to be "new super mario bros Wii u2 36"



It's called Super Mario 64 DS, and honestly it's not that good. Controls always felt off and extra characters felt unnecessary.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 5, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> It's called Super Mario 64 DS, and honestly it's not that good. Controls always felt off and extra characters felt unnecessary.



That's because it was on DS. lol

That console REALLY isn't for 3D games. Though I can imagine them lazily slapping HD onto Mario 64 for the Wii U.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> That's because it was on DS. lol
> 
> That console REALLY isn't for 3D games. Though I can imagine them lazily slapping HD onto Mario 64 for the Wii U.



Don't say that you fool!! You'll unleash an unspeakable horror on us!! XD


----------



## Milo (Dec 5, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> YES, BECAUSE MARIO 64 ISN'T AN OUTDATED GAME AND MAJORA MASK DOESN'T HAVE FOUR UNDERWHELMING DUNGEONS.
> 
> YEAH, YOU FIGURED ME OUT, INSPECTOR FAG.



wow calm? maybe?

well, 2+ years of this, I should have expected no less \:3/


----------



## Teal (Dec 5, 2013)

I'd love a Majora's Mask remake.

The only version I have is the one on the collectors disk and it likes to freeze. And because of the game's weird method of saving I end up losing tons of progress.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 5, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> -Half-Life


TFR mentions Half-Life in reference to sequels to games with "2" in the title.

Half-Life 3 confirmed.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 5, 2013)

Teal said:


> I'd love a Majora's Mask remake.
> 
> The only version I have is the one on the collectors disk and it likes to freeze. And because of the game's weird method of saving I end up losing tons of progress.



Noooooo fuuuuuuuuck. Enough with the remakes. I mean it is fine to do some later down the line but they really need new content right now.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 5, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Noooooo fuuuuuuuuck. Enough with the remakes. I mean it is fine to do some later down the line but they really need new content right now.



Ocarina of Time 3D
Wind Waker HD
Some people claim A Link Between Worlds

Enough really is enough.


----------



## Teal (Dec 5, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Noooooo fuuuuuuuuck. Enough with the remakes. I mean it is fine to do some later down the line but they really need new content right now.


I didn't mean right now.



XoPachi said:


> Ocarina of Time 3D
> Wind Waker HD
> Some people claim A Link Between Worlds
> 
> Enough really is enough.


I never played Wind Waker so it tops the list (of which it's the only item) of games I'd get when I get a Wii U.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 5, 2013)

Teal said:


> I never played Wind Waker so it tops the list (of which it's the only item) of games I'd get when I get a Wii U.



 I haven't played Wind Waker, either.

It is on my list of games to avoid.


----------



## Teal (Dec 5, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I haven't played Wind Waker, either.
> 
> It is on my list of games to avoid.


Why?

Does the style of the graphics bother you? :3c


----------



## Runefox (Dec 5, 2013)

Teal said:


> Does the style of the graphics bother you? :3c



Yes actually. :V Not the fact that it's cel-shaded, the fact that the character designs are hideous. But that's not the only reason.  I also find it extremely boring; I HAVE seen it played. Though honestly I hate nearly all of the 3D Zeldas (TP was OK).


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 5, 2013)

I love Nintendo and WiiU was going to be my first choice. But I think fans are too apologetic and will take any scrap. By saying you won't mind a remake given the early life of both 3ds and Wii U before asking for games, it is kinda giving them the lazy wiggle route to give you a scrap in guise of a meal.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 5, 2013)

Pretty much the story of most fans. It's one of Capcom's problems. And everyone likes to say "well don't buy it". That's right I'm not. Because I don't want to send a message the affects other gamer's entertainment down the road. It goes beyond just buying the game.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 5, 2013)

The Wii U went up 288% in American sales. Better than nothing I guess.


----------



## RTDragon (Dec 5, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Hey, humor helps deal with tragedy. Plus, Nintendo does have a small body count. Remember this?
> 
> [video=youtube;ExU2Hnb_qPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExU2Hnb_qPc[/video]



So you think something like that is funny to you? I really think this just sums you up pretty well plus it's very disturbing.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 5, 2013)

RTDragon said:


> So you think something like that is funny to you? I really think this just sums you up pretty well plus it's very disturbing.



I don't think it's funny, I still think it's sad. I was just pointing out that even though it happens to the PS3 and 4 more often, it's happened to Nintendo to.

I just didn't word things the right way.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 5, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I just didn't word things the right way.


Do you ever?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 6, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Do you ever?



Not with you guys, no.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 6, 2013)

I missed a bottle in a Link Between Worlds...

OwO
OwQ
QwQ
QnQ

End me.
I am no Zelda fan. I'm a fraud. A. FRAUD!!!! 

These wounds. They will not heal..


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I missed a bottle in a Link Between Worlds...
> 
> OwO
> OwQ
> ...



*smacks some sense into Xopachi* NO!! I wouldn't dare kill someone for such a stupid reason!!

If someone was trying to kill me, sure, but not if they're asking me to do it!!

EDIT:

Reggie, are you fucking kidding me?!

The article even asks "Should Nintendo listen to it's customers?".

Here's the answer:







Does he REALLY think ignoring us is gonna help sell his already too expensive video game console?!

If he were here right now he'd the SECOND person I'd have to smack sense into!

How many people should I have to do that for?!


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 6, 2013)

...

Sequel to Bravely Default called Bravely Second for the few that care.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...



Is this because I smacked you?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 6, 2013)

They should put Papers, Please on Wii U or 3DS eShop. That game owns.
Or Vita, that would work too. 
Wish the devs wanted to and could afford such a thing.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:
			
		

> Wish the devs wanted to and could afford such a thing.



Yeah, I'd say it's more of a "could afford" problem than a "wanted to" problem.


----------



## Milo (Dec 6, 2013)

is there ANYTHING coming out for the 3DS, to look forward to? pokemon already came out, so... what's left?


----------



## Runefox (Dec 6, 2013)

Milo said:


> is there ANYTHING coming out for the 3DS, to look forward to? pokemon already came out, so... what's left?



Well there's Bravely Default, a bunch of Sega 3D classics, Aeternoblade... Not that I know much about any of these but gaming news sites won't shut up about them.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 6, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Well there's Bravely Default, a bunch of Sega 3D classics, Aeternoblade... Not that I know much about any of these but gaming news sites won't shut up about them.



Which ones are being released as Sega 3D classics?


----------



## Runefox (Dec 6, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Which ones are being released as Sega 3D classics?



 According to GameFAQs' release list, Ecco the Dolphin, Galaxy Force II, Shinobi II, Shinobi III and Streets of Rage are still yet to be released, and Altered Beast, Sonic 1, Space Harrier and Super Hang-On were released recently.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 6, 2013)

Runefox said:


> According to GameFAQs' release list, Ecco the Dolphin, Galaxy Force II, Shinobi II, Shinobi III and Streets of Rage are still yet to be released, and Altered Beast, Sonic 1, Space Harrier and Super Hang-On were released recently.



Streets of Rage? Yay!!


----------



## Runefox (Dec 6, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Streets of Rage? Yay!!



Yup, not the games I was hoping for, but it's good to see older Sega classics getting some love. That said they don't seem to have been updated much, which is a bit of a shame. ... Except every one of Sega's attempts at polygonal remakes have been pretty terrible. Still could use some redrawn sprites or something, at least. ... Though I guess the 3DS' screen resolution is pretty much exactly what these older titles used to use except slightly wider.

Would really like an updated Phantasy Star collection, updated Shining Force, updated After Burner II, updated Thunder Blade...


----------



## SirRob (Dec 6, 2013)

Did someone say Majora's Mask remake?







(It's an Assist trophy)


----------



## Teal (Dec 6, 2013)

Does he smash the moon into your opponents? :3


----------



## SirRob (Dec 6, 2013)

I mean, I guess, I dunno what else he could do. 
I can't wait to hear this in HD.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 6, 2013)

Milo said:


> is there ANYTHING coming out for the 3DS, to look forward to? pokemon already came out, so... what's left?



You could try the new Zelda.
There's a new Pheonix Wright. 
If you like Metroid/Castlevania SoTN style platformers, Shantae Pirate's Curse is a great one to look forward to.

Can't think of anything more really.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 6, 2013)

I wish there was a WarioWare game for the 3DS.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 6, 2013)

Wario>Mario

Also. Anyone remember this game? Really weird one. Though I think it was Japan only. My friend just ordered it one day.

[video=youtube;wtg1EpnV0Yc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtg1EpnV0Yc[/video]

I fucking love the robot voice to death.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 6, 2013)

Heck, I wish there was another Wario game to begin with.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 6, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Yup, not the games I was hoping for, but it's good to see older Sega classics getting some love. That said they don't seem to have been updated much, which is a bit of a shame. ... Except every one of Sega's attempts at polygonal remakes have been pretty terrible. Still could use some redrawn sprites or something, at least. ... Though I guess the 3DS' screen resolution is pretty much exactly what these older titles used to use except slightly wider.
> 
> Would really like an updated Phantasy Star collection, updated Shining Force, updated After Burner II, updated Thunder Blade...




6 bucks for Altered beast though? I spent less than that beating the Original game in the actual Arcade... I love that game but maaaan not to mention it's only one player (if it can't put in a network join?) lol


----------



## Runefox (Dec 6, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> 6 bucks for Altered beast though? I spent less than that beating the Original game in the actual Arcade... I love that game but maaaan not to mention it's only one player (if it can't put in a network join?) lol


I know... And it's just a port. It's a shame, but hey, Nintendo gets away with it...


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 6, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I know... And it's just a port. It's a shame, but hey, Nintendo gets away with it...



True, the way people slobber over remakes/ports is why it keeps happening. For 6 bucks it could have had an option like Mario Kart where you can share a ds to ds connection of the game.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 6, 2013)

It really bothers me too. I get tired of "well don't buy it". But there's the problem of 1) YOU keep buying it which tells them to keep doing it. It's exactly why Activision said what they did about CoD and why Capcom keeps repackaging Street Fighter 4 with nothing but a free patch's worth of "content". And 2) That money and time is wasted. You know how long ago we could have gotten a new Zelda? Instead we get a 10 year old game?

I remember when they were about to announce Pokemon X and Y. I already knew Nintendo's big announcement was Pokemon in 3D. But people thought hoped and prayed it was a remake of Hoenn (which to the average thinker, wouldn't exactly make that a big announcement, would it? -_-). I remember people were MAD that it wasn't a lazy ass retro pandering Hoenn remake. 

"THEY'RE MAKING SOMETHING NEW?!?!?! FUK DEM!! I WANNA PAY FULL PRICE FOR SOMETHING I ALREADY OWN!!! BECAUSE CHILDHOOD!"

Because fuck creativity right? You know, the thing people say is missing from the game industry today (it's not)? lol


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 7, 2013)

I can't believe the new Zelda game has a competitive mode in it. Though given that there are rewards for winning in every possible way, I think that gamers will simply mutually kowtow to each other to get all the rewards necessary to say they "completed" the game. I do wonder if there will be more games with Lorule as a setting.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 7, 2013)

It's not that I have a problem with remakes per say since there's quite a few out on other consoles. I mean Soul Calibur just got one for 20 the Kingdom Hearts one (which I refuse to even bother trying to pay 40 for) and FFX is going to have one for 40 (but at least it's kinda like 2 games for 20 each). It's just that when people want new games barely any come out when 3ds has had a pretty big head start against others. It should have quite a few new good games coming out, and it's ...well *barely starting to*

But people act like girls at a Tom Jones concert willing to throw their panties on the stage for something perplexing hairy man that sings other people's songs. 
I mean that's what it feels like I'm watching people tell me to go to this show where the main act does covers...


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I can't believe the new Zelda game has a competitive mode in it. Though given that there are rewards for winning in every possible way, I think that gamers will simply mutually kowtow to each other to get all the rewards necessary to say they "completed" the game. I do wonder if there will be more games with Lorule as a setting.



People will have an issue with anything...

You say like that's an issue. It's Streetpass not online. You're at the mercy of where you happen to walk. So if you have a friend with the game, that's pretty much the best and in some cases the only way.

And it still takes skill to get all 50 achievements. Nothing changes. There's no cheating. So yeah, the game is "completed".

And it's not competitive, it's AI controlled.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I mean, I guess, I dunno what else he could do.
> I can't wait to hear this in HD.


Nah, They'll just re-use his N64 voice.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 7, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Nah, They'll just re-use his N64 voice.



I'd rather not hear that ever again. It sounds like a rabbit getting molested. With a screwdriver. >.<

Horrible imagery aside, the Wii U's doing a little bit better since Super Mario 3D World.


----------



## Milo (Dec 7, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Did someone say Majora's Mask remake?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is this... what is-

wh-

*googles furiously*

*then see's small text*

oh, nevermind.... nevermind... I just thought for a second they might have.... nevermind


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2013)

Don't feel bad! That just means they're gonna put their energy and funds into a new game with creative fresh ideas and concepts! To keep the series we love from stagnating. \:3/


----------



## SirRob (Dec 7, 2013)

The Nintendo announcement at the VGX awards was them announcing Scrooge McDuck as the 4th playable character for the Donkey Kong game. Great.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 7, 2013)

SirRob said:


> The Nintendo announcement at the VGX awards was them announcing Scrooge McDuck as the 4th playable character for the Donkey Kong game. Great.


Are you serious? All this hype around a "new IP" and "world premiere" and that's what we get? :|


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 7, 2013)

DucktailesRemasterU


----------



## SirRob (Dec 7, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Are you serious? All this hype around a "new IP" and "world premiere" and that's what we get? :|


Neither of that was mentioned. Reggie said he was gonna give new info on an announced game, that's all.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2013)

Some big announcement. 
I'm fucking stoked. Can't wait. GOTY
Nintendo's innovation at it's finest, people.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 7, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Neither of that was mentioned. Reggie said he was gonna give new info on an announced game, that's all.


 Yeah?

At any rate, fucking wow. Great job, Nintendo. Cranky Kong gets to be the fourth character for DKC:TF. YAY! Holy shit I'm so excited you guys.

Oh wait, what's the opposite of excited?


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Don't feel bad! That just means they're gonna put their energy and funds into a new game with creative fresh ideas and concepts! To keep the series we love from stagnating. \:3/



EVERYTHING I LOVE IS A ROTTING HUSK NOW


----------



## Milo (Dec 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Don't feel bad! That just means they're gonna put their energy and funds into a new game with creative fresh ideas and concepts! To keep the series we love from stagnating. \:3/



fuck that, REMAKE

the one exception I make to remakes.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2013)

He's joking people.


----------



## Milo (Dec 7, 2013)

seriously though

where's my remake.

I've been sitting here for what feels like.... 10 minutes?

I feel like something about a majora's remake should have been announced by then.

I'll wait

come on Miyamoto. come. ON


----------



## SirRob (Dec 7, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Yeah?
> 
> At any rate, fucking wow. Great job, Nintendo. Cranky Kong gets to be the fourth character for DKC:TF. YAY! Holy shit I'm so excited you guys.
> 
> Oh wait, what's the opposite of excited?


Well, Nintendo announced that. It's not their fault if others misrepresent them.

The real kicker is that Cranky Kong was leaked a few days ago, so all that's new is the McInnovation.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 7, 2013)

Milo said:


> seriously though
> 
> where's my remake.
> 
> ...


Why.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 7, 2013)

Why would they ever think people _wanted_ Cranky Kong to begin with?


----------



## SirRob (Dec 7, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Why would they ever think people _wanted_ Cranky Kong to begin with?


Honestly it's great that the 4th character's Cranky Kong. Hasn't been playable before, well liked, fits in with the atmosphere. If it was advertised differently it would've been better received.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 7, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Honestly it's great that the 4th character's Cranky Kong. Hasn't been playable before, well-liked, *fits in with the atmosphere*. If it was advertised differently it would've been better received.



Uh.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Why would they ever think people _wanted_ Cranky Kong to begin with?



Well, it's not a matter of what was wanted, rather this was supposed to be a BIG announcement. This isn't big at all. Maybe if it was an announcement of a character for Smash 4. But it's fucking Donkey Kong Country Returns Tropical Rehash.


----------



## Milo (Dec 7, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Why.



because










because, that's why


----------



## SirRob (Dec 7, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Uh.


Funky Kong would NOT have fit into this game. Some people were expecting him as the 4th.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 7, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Funky Kong would NOT have fit into this game. Some people were expecting him as the 4th.


What does that have to do with anything? Neither of them would have fit.


----------



## Milo (Dec 7, 2013)

those Zingers are kinda hot

don't even get me started on kremlings


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 7, 2013)

...I dont know enough about Rob to tell when he's taking the piss. Someone tell me his favourite colour this INSTANT DAMMIT.



XoPachi said:


> Well, it's not a matter of what was wanted,  rather this was supposed to be a BIG announcement. This isn't big at  all. Maybe if it was an announcement of a character for Smash 4. But  it's fucking Donkey Kong Country Returns Tropical Rehash.



I tend to ignore everything Nintendo say and just let their games speak for themselves. Maybe something's being lost in translation, I dunno.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 7, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I tend to ignore everything Nintendo say and just let their games speak for themselves. Maybe something's being lost in translation, I dunno.



It's called "we ran out of ideas so please buy our games look it's a character you haven't played as before that's neat isn't it"


----------



## Milo (Dec 7, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> ...I dont know enough about Rob to tell when he's taking the piss. Someone tell me his favourite colour this INSTANT DAMMIT.




RED

I think.

I'm sorry, I don't know


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 7, 2013)

Runefox said:


> It's called "we ran out of ideas so please buy our games look it's a character you haven't played as before that's neat isn't it"



It's shit like this why Sega won Europe.



Milo said:


> RED
> 
> I think.
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't know



GOOD ENOUGH


----------



## SirRob (Dec 7, 2013)

Runefox said:


> What does that have to do with anything? Neither of them would have fit.


You don't think Cranky fits in the game?

I'm being completely serious here Seekrit, he's a good character. He's honestly one of the best characters that series has.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2013)

I don't even see what makes him fit honestly. :/


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 7, 2013)

BattleToadsU


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 7, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> BattleToadsU



_is this a game to you_


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2013)

Why does no one care about the Excite series? :c
Those games own.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I don't even see what makes him fit honestly. :/


Maybe it's just me then. I think having an older character sorta look after the rest of the gang is a good fit. Being a classic character, he fits into the overall old-timey adventure atmosphere this game has. And his design-- his body type and color scheme, works well with the rest of the group-- compared to Kiddy Kong or Funky Kong, who have similar builds to Donkey Kong.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 7, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> _is this a game to you_



What, with the WiiU you can have a game like this

[yt]Y6umken6pqQ[/yt]

It's just that they had a year jumpstart but they keep falling behind. It's not even that they need to provide the same content as Sony or MS, but they just barely have any content to begin with. People clinging to the few games they have just eager for something.

Though I admit the Level 5 game looks to be adorable.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2013)

Except that Cranky is a ripoff of Scrooge in this game. :/


----------



## Runefox (Dec 7, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Maybe it's just me then. I think having an older character sorta look after the rest of the gang is a good fit. Being a classic character, he fits into the overall old-timey adventure atmosphere this game has. And his design-- his body type and color scheme, works well with the rest of the group-- compared to Kiddy Kong or Funky Kong, who have similar builds to Donkey Kong.


But Cranky Kong was always an older character looking after the rest of the gang. He just wasn't playable. For good reason: He's always been a decrepit, crotchety, stereotypical old man type character. He doesn't fit in at all as an action character.

The fact that he even *plays* like Scrooge complete with cane bouncing makes this even more underwhelming. They truly are out of ideas.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2013)

Not out of ideas. Just lazy. Putting in barely enough effort so that their games adhere to a $$$ formula. They could most definitely do something different, but why? People will lap up the same stuff.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 7, 2013)

Runefox said:


> But Cranky Kong was always an older character looking after the rest of the gang. He just wasn't playable. For good reason: He's always been a decrepit, crotchety, stereotypical old man type character. He doesn't fit in at all as an action character.
> 
> The fact that he even *plays* like Scrooge complete with cane bouncing makes this even more underwhelming. They truly are out of ideas.


Okay, you're entitled to your opinion. Although I disagree that old characters can't take on an action-adventure role, especially in this sort of laid back atmosphere. DuckTales did it.

I'm not gonna defend the gameplay at all.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 7, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Okay, you're entitled to your opinion. Although I disagree that old characters can't take on an action-adventure role, especially in this sort of laid back atmosphere. DuckTales did it.
> 
> I'm not gonna defend the gameplay at all.



Oh that isn't an issue to me, I think more old people should be in Video games instead of that mesh of 30 something males that look the same  But it still is a rather underwhelming announcement overall. Old kung fu masters and martial artists have been the most interesting in movies and should be in games, but I don't know if Cranky hits that kind of interest due to the role he was in.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 7, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Okay, you're entitled to your opinion. Although I disagree that old characters can't take on an action-adventure role, especially in this sort of laid back atmosphere. DuckTales did it.


Scrooge McDuck was pretty traditionally an active character. Cranky Kong's most common appearance is in a rocking chair. Why not a new character instead if they were dead set on a fourth?


----------



## SirRob (Dec 7, 2013)

Cranky Kong's always saying he can do things better though, in pretty much all of his appearances. It seems like it'd be natural to make him put his money where his mouth is. 
Donkey Kong Country Returns is a game that draws heavily on its series' past. Making an older character playable fits in with that line of thinking. Not defending that line of thinking, just the stylistic choice.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Donkey Kong Country Returns is a game that draws heavily on its series' past.



Sure is. A past engine, graphics, sound, and level styling. :/


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 7, 2013)

You think sometime in the future Candy Kong will be playable in the DKC series?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> You think sometime in the future Candy Kong will be playable in the DKC series?



What a woman.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 7, 2013)

If she was playable... this would be her ability.

[yt]J3UHQ10iRNo[/yt]


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2013)

2round4me

EDIT: Nintendo Direct on Monday APPARENTLY. Don't quote me, just be on the look out.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 8, 2013)

SirRob said:


> If she was playable... this would be her ability.
> 
> [yt]J3UHQ10iRNo[/yt]



No, that'd cause too much of an outcry.

She is taller than most Kongs, so maybe the ability to backflip or parkor. Just, something a bit less sexist.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 8, 2013)

You realize he was joking right?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You realize he was joking right?



I did after thinking about it.

Seriously, nobody else is gonna speculate what Candy Kong could do as a playable character?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 8, 2013)

No one really cares.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> No one really cares.



But she'd have more to offer other than just having big tits and Save Barrels.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 8, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> But she'd have more to offer other than just having big tits and Save Barrels.



I think people just want the game to come out and play well so they don't fee like they wasted money on the console at this point. It's not that future games can't add characters or that Nintendo can't add later down the line but the delays probably aren't helping. I know it's actually more understandable to fix glitches and such if that's what the delay really is.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 8, 2013)

You don't need to play as every character and not every character needs to be groundbreaking with totes incredible writing. Especially not a platformer...about primates. 

Candy's role is fine. If they put her in as a playable character, cool. But no one is in a fuss to play as her much like fucking Cranky. Not even me and I love tits more than the rest of this forum.

That's all I'm saying, really. And what Arshes said. Just get the game out and move on. Wasn't really a big amazing thing to begin with from Retro Studios.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 8, 2013)

TR needs his monkey tits.


Milo said:


> is this... what is-
> 
> wh-
> 
> ...


Yes Nekofox, They're going to remake Skyward Sword just to add Skull Kid.


Milo said:


> seriously though
> 
> where's my remake.
> 
> ...


Only *good games* get remakes.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 8, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Only *good games* get remakes.


I dunno, Final Fantasy has been remade I don't know how many times now.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 8, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I dunno, Final Fantasy has been remade I don't know how many times now.


I meant Zelda


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 8, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Only *good games* get remakes.



Oh fantastic! WHEW!

So that means I won't EVER see Skyward Sword get a remake.
Thank you so much for putting me at ease, Impact. You're a true pal.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 8, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I dunno, Final Fantasy has been remade I don't know how many times now.



What, you didn't dosh out the 12 bucks to play Yugioh and a shoddy excuse for a love story?


----------



## SirRob (Dec 8, 2013)

I dunno Impact, they remade plenty of Tales games.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 8, 2013)

Teal said:


> Silly boy, we'll get one. We just have to wait till after the Wii U is obsolete and they've remade Majora's Mask and Twilight Princess.



[video=youtube;MwAJhtL4GPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwAJhtL4GPc[/video]


----------



## Runefox (Dec 8, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> What, you didn't dosh out the 12 bucks to play Yugioh and a shoddy excuse for a love story?



Man... I remember back when that came out, people were comparing the cinematics with Shenmue's in-game visuals and claiming FF was superior. People were really pulling hardcore graphics-boners because I guess that was FFVIII's only selling point.

Goddamn did I really get that far into the game to find out the shitty origin stories of all the main characters? God. I guess the game was a little faster paced than FFVII or something, or maybe I was just REALLY bored when I played it. No idea how I got that far into it when I can't even play past the dress-up game in FFVII.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 8, 2013)

I think remakes are fine when the console is mid life where you can pepper in a remake or few.  I mean even with FF7 most people weren't asking for remakes of the game so much as sequels since they liked that particular universe.

But when Nintendo comes out with new hardware, people ask for remakes of older games. I'm just kinda sitting there like what the shit. I like my old school games for what they were for that hardware at the time, it's nice if they bring them over after they've shown what the new games can do. But people really fuck this up by turning this into the Zelda nostalgia machine for 300 bucks.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 8, 2013)

Teal said:


> Your "yeast is rising" XoPachi?



I was wondering why I felt the urge to check FAF half an hour ago~


----------



## SirRob (Dec 8, 2013)

People ask for remakes because they're not confident that new games will be good. And for good reason.

Yeah... Nintendo Land... um... let's just go back to Ocarina of Time. That was a good game.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 8, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I was wondering why I felt the urge to check FAF half an hour ago~


Gotta keep an eye on the bun in the oven!

EDIT:


SirRob said:


> People ask for remakes because they're not confident that new games will be good. And for good reason.


That's pretty astute. That said... People are salivating for every little scrap Nintendo is throwing them. The hype surrounding the run-up to that DKC:TF announcement was like piranhas in a blood frenzy.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 8, 2013)

SirRob said:


> People ask for remakes because they're not confident that new games will be good. And for good reason.
> 
> Yeah... Nintendo Land... um... let's just go back to Ocarina of Time. That was a good game.



That's funny because anytime a good game ever came from Nintendo back on Gamecube, the initial response was outrage and crying. NEW IDEAS!?!? BAAAAAAAAAWWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## SirRob (Dec 8, 2013)

Runefox said:


> People are salivating for every little scrap Nintendo is throwing them. The hype surrounding the run-up to that DKC:TF announcement was like piranhas in a blood frenzy.


Fans will be fans. This applies to everything.



XoPachi said:


> That's funny because anytime a good game ever came from Nintendo back on Gamecube, the initial response was outrage and crying. NEW IDEAS!?!? BAAAAAAAAAWWWWWW!!!!!


What games are you thinking of?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 8, 2013)

Pay 300 for something you gotta justify its existence with any little thing possible.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 8, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Fans will be fans. This applies to everything.
> 
> What games are you thinking of?



Basically every first party release. 

Mario Sunshine was bashed CONSTANTLY for it's new water mechanics. Because it wasn't like 64.
Wind Waker was trashed for it's art style (yeah let's judge a game literally at face value because art=bad gameplay)
Metroid Prime was and still is called a Halo Clone by a good chunk of people. When Other M was released, it literally SPLIT the community. 
Assault was hated for it's on foot missions and Krystal.
F-Zero GX showed how many people can't take a challenge and people didn't like it's techno as if MIDI metal is a standard for F-Zero.

They all still did well...but the initial response from fans was pretty wild.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 8, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Fans will be fans. This applies to everything.



Well yeah, but what are you saying? That we shouldn't expect so much from Nintendo?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't usually post these sort of videos, but seriously...

[video=youtube;cy46ttH9aVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cy46ttH9aVg[/video]

Granted ALL of VGX was trash. GTAV? GOTY? Mario 3D World? GOTY nominee? Joel McHale? 
Fucking joke. Usually it is, but this was the WORST.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Mario Sunshine was bashed CONSTANTLY for it's new water mechanics. Because it wasn't like 64.
> Wind Waker was trashed for it's art style (yeah let's judge a game literally at face value because art=bad gameplay)
> Metroid Prime was and still is called a Halo Clone by a good chunk of people. When Other M was released, it literally SPLIT the community.
> Assault was hated for it's on foot missions and Krystal.
> ...


All of those games had problems other than simply changing the direction of the game-- except Metroid Prime, but that was popular anyway.



Runefox said:


> Well yeah, but what are you saying? That we shouldn't expect so much from Nintendo?


...That you should expect fans to salivate for every little scrap Nintendo throws them.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 8, 2013)

SirRob said:


> ...That you should expect fans to salivate for every little scrap Nintendo throws them.


I wouldn't expect any less considering the dearth of things Nintendo actually throws their way.

HEY GUYS. YEAH YOU. FANS. GUESS WHAT? WE HAVE AN ANNOUNCEMENT FOR YOU. IT'S GONNA BE BIG. GONNA BLOW YOUR MIND. GUESS WHAT? YOU READY?

YOU READY FOR THIS?

CRANKY KONG!

WASN'T THAT A COOL SURPRISE FOR YOU GUYS?


----------



## SirRob (Dec 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Granted ALL of VGX was trash. GTAV? GOTY? Mario 3D World? GOTY nominee? Joel McHale?
> Fucking joke. Usually it is, but this was the WORST.


Remember this is the same awards show that declared Boom Blox was a better game than Super Smash Bros. Brawl.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 8, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Remember this is the same awards show that declared Boom Blox was a better game than Super Smash Bros. Brawl.



Boom Blox is the _shit_ yo.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 8, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Remember this is the same awards show that declared Boom Blox was a better game than Super Smash Bros. Brawl.



Please be lying. .-.



SirRob said:


> All of those games had problems other than simply changing the direction of the game-- except Metroid Prime, but that was popular anyway.
> 
> ...That you should expect fans to salivate for every little scrap Nintendo throws them.



But whatever these problems were weren't the ones most complained about as I listed save for Assault. Most not even being actual problems. Just people wanting things to stay how they were when they were kids.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 8, 2013)

Let's not forget Luigi's Mansion being panned and slammed for not being a Mario title.

And for that reason *alone*. I heard almost no other complaints from fans.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> But whatever these problems were weren't the ones most complained about as I listed save for Assault. Most not even being actual problems. Just people wanting things to stay how they were when they were kids.


Right. But regardless of what people were complaining about, those games were flawed, and none of those games other than Metroid Prime did enough to justify them as good games.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 8, 2013)

SirRob said:


> and none of those games other than Metroid Prime did enough to justify them as good games.



wow

EDIT: Also, people hated Twilight Princess because it was too similar to Ocarina of Time. It wasn't different enough.

But...they wanted and bought a remake of Ocarina of Time. .-.

Forgot to add that. Guess it counts since it was also on Gamecube.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 8, 2013)

Luigi's Mansion was the best selling original game on the GameCube. Despite any complaints it might have had, it was a good, fresh title and overall the fans wanted it.



XoPachi said:


> wow


You can't tell me Sunshine's better than 3D World. You definitely can't tell me the original Wind Waker's better than Skyward Sword.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 8, 2013)

I can.

Wind Waker actually has content it unlike Skyward Sword. :B

And Sunshine is better because it wasn't a carbon copy of a previous game. Still had it's platforming. Was nice and open. Yoshi, secrets, new ideas. Sure, I think it's better.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I can.
> 
> Wind Waker actually has content it unlike Skyward Sword. :B
> 
> And Sunshine is better because it wasn't a carbon copy of a previous game. Still had it's platforming. Was nice and open. Yoshi, secrets, new ideas. Sure, I think it's better.


Yeah, 7 dungeons is a lot more content than 7 dungeons. Wind Waker might've had the illusion of a lot of content due to the amount of islands full of nothing, but there really wasn't anymore content than Skyward Sword. 

Every Mario game has secrets and new ideas. Yoshi's about as new as any other new power-up.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 8, 2013)

If Nintendo had more 3rd party support, while people would bitch of course, there's still a bigger cache of games to choose from while Nintendo makes theirs.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 8, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, 7 dungeons is a lot more content than 7 dungeons. Wind Waker might've had the illusion of a lot of content due to the amount of islands full of nothing, but there really wasn't anymore content than Skyward Sword.
> 
> Every Mario game has secrets and new ideas. Yoshi's about as new as any other new power-up.



I wasn't talking about just dungeons. In fact, I wasn't talking about dungeons at all. :/
New items (Skyward Sword literally only had one new item which was a slower boomerang), actual dynamic upgradable combat (as barren as the ocean is) there is shit to actually find instead of octoroks with poor aim. And it didn't hold your hand like a five year old crossing the street. Like a PROPER puzzle riddled exploration game. =w=

You're right about Mario's secrets and Yoshi though. The game still had a much more unique twist on the Mario 64 formula with extremely massive sandbox levels designed around the water mechanic. Much like Luigi's Mansion, it was something different. It took risks (bane of Nintendo fans). Mario 3D world introduced co-op (as if we haven't seen that in a Mario game)...with no online. That was it. :/


----------



## SirRob (Dec 8, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> If Nintendo had more 3rd party support, while people would bitch of course, there's still a bigger cache of games to choose from while Nintendo makes theirs.


You mean like Sega and Platinum Games? THAT went well. People aren't gonna be able to design for it because it's too different from the standard. Developers don't want that, even if the differences are what justifies consoles in the first place.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 8, 2013)

SirRob said:


> You mean like Sega and Platinum Games? THAT went well. *People aren't gonna be able to design for it because it's too different from the standard*. Developers don't want that, even if the differences are what justifies consoles in the first place.


 Well, whose fault is that?

 For that matter, it's not that different, it's just ass backwards. The biggest problem is in the tablet controller and its multifunction design. Is it a TV or a second screen? Is it safe to add unique functions to it, or is that going to go out the window when off-TV play is activated? All of this is completely ignoring the fact that the console is significantly underpowered. If the tablet controller had a specific purpose that could be worked around, it wouldn't be a problem to make full use of it. Hell, developers already make use of the second screen on the (3)DS. They could do the same thing with the WiiU if they had some assurance that they'd always have access to it.

 So with that in mind, dismissing third parties like that means Nintendo's the only major content provider for their console. Guess why WiiU owners are salivating over Nintendo's announcements.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 8, 2013)

SirRob said:


> You mean like Sega and Platinum Games? THAT went well. People aren't gonna be able to design for it because it's too different from the standard. Developers don't want that, even if the differences are what justifies consoles in the first place.



Sega is the only 3rd party developer?


----------



## SirRob (Dec 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I wasn't talking about just dungeons. In fact, I wasn't talking about dungeons at all. :/
> New items (Skyward Sword literally only had one new item which was a slower boomerang), actual dynamic upgradable combat (as barren as the ocean is) there is shit to actually find instead of octoroks with poor aim. And it didn't hold your hand like a five year old crossing the street. Like a PROPER puzzle riddled exploration game. =w=
> 
> You're right about Mario's secrets and Yoshi though. The game still had a much more unique twist on the Mario 64 formula with extremely massive sandbox levels designed around the water mechanic. Much like Luigi's Mansion, it was something different. It took risks (bane of Nintendo fans). Mario 3D world introduced co-op (as if we haven't seen that in a Mario game)...with no online. That was it. :/


Wind Waker had the leaf. That's it. Also, despite the same items, the items in Skyward Sword were a lot more balanced in terms of use and gave you more options than previous titles. Plus it was easier to swap items. Skyward Sword's combat was a lot more groundbreaking than Wind Waker's. The only issue you might have with it is if you don't know how a Wii Remote works.
Wind Waker was just as easy as Skyward Sword. 

Edit: My mistake, Wind Waker also had the grappling hook, one of the most frustrating items in the series.

The premise of Sunshine was the most unique in the series, undoubtedly. But its execution wasn't as effective as it could have been, especially with the camera. If the gameplay's not gonna be the best it can be, then you shouldn't follow through with it. 3d World is safer, but it -does- do new things, and it -is- successful at what it does.



Runefox said:


> Well, whose fault is that?
> 
> For that matter, it's not that different, it's just ass backwards. The biggest problem is in the tablet controller and its multifunction design. Is it a TV or a second screen? Is it safe to add unique functions to it, or is that going to go out the window when off-TV play is activated? All of this is completely ignoring the fact that the console is significantly underpowered. If the tablet controller had a specific purpose that could be worked around, it wouldn't be a problem to make full use of it. Hell, developers already make use of the second screen on the (3)DS. They could do the same thing with the WiiU if they had some assurance that they'd always have access to it.
> 
> So with that in mind, dismissing third parties like that means Nintendo's the only major content provider for their console. Guess why WiiU owners are salivating over Nintendo's announcements.


It's Nintendo's fault for, ironically, trying to be different. I'm not dismissing third parties, I'm just saying the console itself is unsalvagable in those regards, so talking about third party involvement is a moot point.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 8, 2013)

SirRob said:


> It's Nintendo's fault for, ironically, trying to be different. I'm not dismissing third parties, I'm just saying the console itself is unsalvagable in those regards, so talking about third party involvement is a moot point.



It's a shame that the new Mario game didn't come sooner, along with a Zelda (but in this case I feel Nintendo was stuck due to the Anniversary) which would have pushed more heavy hitters earlier ...even a Metroid game.

I think though what I do remember is that early on people were not just upset bout the price, but having to be stuck with the tablet and not being able to get multiple tablets for the system. You couldn't buy another tablet, and one tablet per system. Unlike other peripherals where it mattered less. So while being different, the drawbacks to some flexibility I think hurt more than helped.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 8, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Wind Waker had the leaf. That's it. Also, despite the same items, the items in Skyward Sword were a lot more balanced in terms of use and gave you more options than previous titles. Plus it was easier to swap items. Skyward Sword's combat was a lot more groundbreaking than Wind Waker's. The only issue you might have with it is if you don't know how a Wii Remote works.
> Wind Waker was just as easy as Skyward Sword.
> 
> The premise of Sunshine was the most unique in the series, undoubtedly. But its execution wasn't as effective as it could have been, especially with the camera. If the gameplay's not gonna be the best it can be, then you shouldn't follow through with it. 3d World is safer, but it -does- do new things, and it -is- successful at what it does.
> .



Skyward Sword could be played like Wii's early life shovelware...and achieve faster results. It forced you to buy an additional addon for nothing special. It was boring, unsatisfying, and needlessly forced (that beam got sooooo old). Not to mention you could pick up enemy weapons in WW as well for more options something that only happened with Koloktos.
And...holy dogshit, you're right about Wind Waker's items. I could argue Tingle Tuner, Leaf (that the leaf was better than Beetle), and the other knick knacks, but I'm not. You got that one. lol 
Doesn't make Skyward Sword look better though. If it wanted to be a good game, it should have brought more. Which it did not. I mean...just look at this. 

http://www.supercheats.com/guides/files/guid/the-legend-of-zelda-twilight-princess/inv.jpg
http://zelda.com/skywardsword/mobile/img/media/video/sword/item-menu.jpg

Double hookshot, a wallriding beyblade, a wrecking ball, a cane that takes over statues, spider mines. What the Hell happened?
That's pretty pathetic. Only using TP since it was the previous title. 

Also, motion control combat doesn't work. Well, it WORKS, but it's not ideal and stupidly finnicky to the point of tedium. 
If it did work as well as buttons, they wouldn't have needed to start you off with 6 hearts knowing some people would get fucked over (how in such a piss easy game is beyond me, but the possibility is there). And they wouldn't have needed to give you a reset button to fix the Wii Motion "plus".

PSO2 is dynamic swordplay. Metal Gear Rising is dynamic swordplay. Legend of Zelda Skyward Rabbids is not. 

I'm really gonna have a long play through with Sunshine. People really did NOT like that camera, but I have no remembrance in my 8 playthroughs of it being an issue. Got any examples? As for your other points on it...I'll leave it at that.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 8, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> It's a shame that the new Mario game didn't come sooner, along with a Zelda (but in this case I feel Nintendo was stuck due to the Anniversary) which would have pushed more heavy hitters earlier ...even a Metroid game.
> 
> I think though what I do remember is that early on people were not just upset bout the price, but having to be stuck with the tablet and not being able to get multiple tablets for the system. You couldn't buy another tablet, and one tablet per system. Unlike other peripherals where it mattered less. So while being different, the drawbacks to some flexibility I think hurt more than helped.


NSMBU should have done more. Nintendo Land wasn't a bad idea, but it should have been executed in the same way Wii Sports was. Even if it would have been a worse game for it, if it was bundled with -every- Wii U console, I'm sure it would've caught a lot more people's attention. A third Nintendo game, ANY Nintendo game, would've benefitted the launch. 



XoPachi said:


> Skyward Sword could be played like Wii's early life shovelware...and achieve faster results. It forced you to buy an additional addon for nothing special. It was boring, unsatisfying, and needlessly forced (that beam got sooooo old). Not to mention you could pick up enemy weapons in WW as well for more options something that only happened with Koloktos.
> And...holy dogshit, you're right about Wind Waker's items. I could argue Tingle Tuner, Leaf (that the leaf was better than Beetle), and the other knick knacks, but I'm not. You got that one. lol
> Doesn't make Skyward Sword look better though. If it wanted to be a good game, it should have brought more. Which it did not. I mean...just look at this.
> 
> ...


One of the biggest complaints I've seen about Twilight Princess was the amount of useless items. The inventory was annoying to navigate, and for no good reason. The amount of items was actually -hurting- the gameplay. We're seeing less items in Zelda games for this reason.

Motion control does work. That's one of the reasons the Wii did well, and that's one of the reasons why you have to buy Kinect now.

I actually haven't played Sunshine in a loooong time, but I do remember having camera problems. And this is coming from the same kid who sat through Sonic Adventure 2.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 8, 2013)

SirRob said:


> NSMBU should have done more. Nintendo Land wasn't a bad idea, but it should have been executed in the same way Wii Sports was. Even if it would have been a worse game for it, if it was bundled with -every- Wii U console, I'm sure it would've caught a lot more people's attention. A third Nintendo game, ANY Nintendo game, would've benefitted the launch.



Nintendo is one of the systems that should really be in bundles. I mean PS4 and XboxOne can sort of get away with it for a bit because "hey we can play videos and do some other stuff" Nintendo does have that (ie netflix and other apps), but it really does come off more of a gaming system. So when they sell they really need that game that gets butts out of seats to go buy, and puts them back in to go play. 

It also doesn't have a paywall (which Xbox does), but its store can work a bit better. To be fair I do have complaints with PSN's storefront being disorganized as well. It's gotten better but could use more functionality that Nintendo was smart enough to put in. I mean for fucks sake Sony, no wishlist? Buying a game for a friend has a little more of a personal touch than a gift card for the system. 

For classics, it could scale back the NES ones a couple dollars. 

Making some games that are rare available in the store that is backwards compatible for Wii would work too 20-30 bucks for those titles.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Oh fantastic! WHEW!


I know this is sarcasm, But you're right.


SirRob said:


> I dunno Impact, they remade plenty of Tales games.


How the fuck does this gonna do with Zelda?


----------



## SirRob (Dec 8, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> How the fuck does this gonna do with Zelda?


I thought we were crapping on every good game that got a remake ever. I mean we were talking about Zelda and Final Fantasy games, so I thought I'd pitch in.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 8, 2013)

SirRob said:


> NSMBU should have done more. Nintendo Land wasn't a bad idea, but it should have been executed in the same way Wii Sports was. Even if it would have been a worse game for it, if it was bundled with -every- Wii U console, I'm sure it would've caught a lot more people's attention. A third Nintendo game, ANY Nintendo game, would've benefitted the launch.



I was hoping for a new F-Zero instead of just the F-Zero section of NintendoLand. Did I get it?

[video=youtube;v6BL6QvKljo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6BL6QvKljo[/video]



Runefox said:


> Let's not forget Luigi's Mansion being panned and slammed for not being a Mario title.
> 
> And for that reason *alone*. I heard almost no other complaints from fans.



Major herp-a-derp.


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 8, 2013)

Until we get some sort of new Star Fox material, even if it's another remake, Nintendo is pretty much dead to me.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 8, 2013)

They keep ignoring my Star Fox High School Dating Sim petition


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 8, 2013)

SirRob said:


> They keep ignoring my Star Fox High School Dating Sim petition



Didn't you hear Reggie? Fan petitions do nothing.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Also, people hated Twilight Princess because it was too similar to Ocarina of Time. It wasn't different enough.


No, People hated TP because it's fucking boring and Minda.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 9, 2013)

Who are these people that are being represented? I'm curious since "these people" are brought up on both cases, and not sure there's anything substantiating to it? Soylent Green?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 9, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Who are these people that are being represented? I'm curious since "these people" are brought up on both cases, and not sure there's anything substantiating to it? Soylent Green?


People I know.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 9, 2013)

Wolveon said:


> Until we get some sort of new Star Fox material, even if it's another remake, Nintendo is pretty much dead to me.





SirRob said:


> They keep ignoring my Star Fox High School Dating Sim petition


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 9, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


>



Sure, saying autistic like it's a bad thing. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Icky (Dec 9, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Sure, saying autistic like it's a bad thing. Nothing wrong with that.



hi

welcome to the internet

that is a little place called "4chan"


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 9, 2013)

Remember the time where TR got upset and left and everyone was happy?


----------



## Corto (Dec 9, 2013)

Don't go into personal insults.


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 9, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


>


A guy can wish, right? Is there any sort of problem with drawing or writing fanfiction?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 9, 2013)

Wolveon said:


> A guy can wish, right? Is there any sort of problem with drawing or writing fanfiction?



Not if it's good there isn't.


----------



## Milo (Dec 9, 2013)

there should be a game about how Fox is in love with Falco, and Wolf is jealous, and Falco and Wolf battle it out to win Fox's heart.

and then krystal dies in an explosion somehow


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 9, 2013)

Corto said:


> Don't go into personal insults.


We Dante must die mode now.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 9, 2013)

Milo said:


> there should be a game about how Fox is in love with Falco, and Wolf is jealous, and Falco and Wolf battle it out to win Fox's heart.
> 
> and then krystal dies in an explosion somehow



Okay, now that's just depressing.


----------



## Milo (Dec 9, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Okay, now that's just depressing.



are you reading the same fanfic? that's hot


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 9, 2013)

This guy...can't stop breaking games. SPEED glitch in a Mario game. That's something. 

[video=youtube;k9RmZILH8M4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9RmZILH8M4[/video]


----------



## Runefox (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, according to VGChartz, it looks like the WiiU's North American performance was better on the week ending the 30th. Problem is... Everything performed better.


WiiU: 188,493 / +*288%
*
PS3: 287,043 / *+448%*
X360: 395,470 / *+454%*
Wii: 124,176 / *+222%*
PS4: 161,311 / +*86%*
XOne: 306,507 / -*58%*


The next-gen sales slowed, though the primary reasoning behind that is that you just can't find them anywhere to buy. The best-selling Nintendo game that week? Just Dance 2014 for the Wii, at 350,177 units.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> This guy...can't stop breaking games. SPEED glitch in a Mario game. That's something.
> 
> [video=youtube;k9RmZILH8M4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9RmZILH8M4[/video]



It'd be nice to see the Mario games have that kind of power-up.

Oh wait...











Dammit Nintendo, why must you run out of ideas so quickly?!!


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 9, 2013)

Used like...twice in the game. Shameful. That was a shortlived, but fun powerup.

Also, HOLY FUCK! Project M 3.0 is unfuckingbelievable!!

ALL the characters, even Mewtwo. Tweaks. New stages! ALL the old ones. Costumes. Goodness gracious. @w@


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Used like...twice in the game. Shameful. That was a shortlived, but fun powerup.
> 
> Also, HOLY FUCK! Project M 3.0 is unfuckingbelievable!!
> 
> ALL the characters, even Mewtwo. Tweaks. New stages! ALL the old ones. Costumes. Goodness gracious. @w@


I wish I wasn't afraid of modding my newer shit, so I could actually play that.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 9, 2013)

It is so good. The movesets of all the characters are improved and changed. I fucking LOVE Lucario in that mod.


----------



## gmnchampion (Dec 10, 2013)

People were talking about third-party developers before and I'd like to point out Rare games produced titles like Banjo Kazooie and Diddy Kong Racing which were relatively successful with the N64.  Had some disputes with Nintendo and it was from there that Nintendo seemed to be like a plague for third-party developers.

You'd think with the ideas Nintendo came out with (for the Wii) there would be a couple third-party developers that would jump at the chance to try and get in on that market, but what can you do?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 10, 2013)

basketball_08 said:


> People were talking about third-party developers before and I'd like to point out Rare games produced titles like Banjo Kazooie and Diddy Kong Racing which were relatively successful with the N64.  Had some disputes with Nintendo and it was from there that Nintendo seemed to be like a plague for third-party developers.
> 
> You'd think with the ideas Nintendo came out with (for the Wii) there would be a couple third-party developers that would jump at the chance to try and get in on that market, but what can you do?



 Not be as controlling? Honestly, I've got nothing else.



Runefox said:


> Well, according to VGChartz, it looks like the WiiU's North American performance was better on the week ending the 30th. Problem is... Everything performed better.
> 
> 
> WiiU: 188,493 / +*288%
> ...



Why are people still buying the original Wii? Are they that dense? I've only got so much faith left in the gaming industry, I don't wanna lose anymore.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 10, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Why are people still buying the original Wii? Are they that dense? I've only got so much faith left in the gaming industry, I don't wanna lose anymore.



Because Nintendo attracted the Casual market as well as gamers. Now the Wii is rather inexpensive people who bought the other consoles can add a Wii and play games from the older library. People who can't afford any of the new gen may buy the older gen to play them. Wii is a party console and affordable one.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 10, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Because Nintendo attracted the Casual market as well as gamers. Now the Wii is rather inexpensive people who bought the other consoles can add a Wii and play games from the older library. People who can't afford any of the new gen may buy the older gen to play them. Wii is a party console and affordable one.



At first I thought it was a crazy idea to say that Nintendo is hurting itself.

Now the idea isn't so crazy after all.


----------



## Icky (Dec 10, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> At first I thought it was a crazy idea to say that Nintendo is hurting itself.
> 
> Now the idea isn't so crazy after all.



How is increased Wii sales a dumb move on Nintendo's part? Every unit they get out the door is still money in their pocket, and the Wii's still different enough from what's out there now that it's an attractive purchase for some. 

It's like saying Nintendo's hurting themselves with their DS line. Not everything has to be about next-gen consoles.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 10, 2013)

Icky said:


> How is increased Wii sales a dumb move on Nintendo's part? Every unit they get out the door is still money in their pocket, and the Wii's still different enough from what's out there now that it's an attractive purchase for some.
> 
> It's like saying Nintendo's hurting themselves with their DS line. Not everything has to be about next-gen consoles.



But I thought selling next-gen consoles was the top priority here. Not just for Nintendo, but for everyone who's released a new console in the 2012/13 era.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 10, 2013)

Well how are they gonna salvage the WiiU? So if it's not really salvageable at least they can still make earnings off the older hardware so they're less at a loss. That's like Sony just abandoning the PS2 (which it only stopped producing as of THIS year because it still was making them money) because it's only about Next Gen.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 10, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Well how are they gonna salvage the WiiU? So if it's not really salvageable at least they can still make earnings off the older hardware so they're less at a loss. That's like Sony just abandoning the PS2 (which it only stopped producing as of THIS year because it still was making them money) because it's only about Next Gen.



Good back-up plan, yes.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 10, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> But I thought selling next-gen consoles was the top priority here. Not just for Nintendo, but for everyone who's released a new console in the 2012/13 era.



It's PATHETIC for the Wii U yes, but it's money regardless. It's good to support consoles until the last drop. That's why PS2 was the best selling console in history. \:3/
Even after production stopped it still got big games. I think Fifa was released this year right? Final game for it.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 10, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It's PATHETIC for the Wii U yes, but it's money regardless. It's good to support consoles until the last drop. That's why PS2 was the best selling console in history. \:3/
> Even after production stopped it still got big games. I think Fifa was released this year right? Final game for it.



So it WASN'T being a cheap DVD player that got it up there. :3


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 10, 2013)

It definitely helped, but whoever thinks that was the sole reason needs a head check. Like now.


----------



## Milo (Dec 10, 2013)

wii u should listen to my ideas.

for hardcore gamers, an FPS game that fully utilizes the gyroscope and motion functions

for RPG fans, a charming HUD on the touchscreen that's perfectly utilized for battle on the tv, and preparation on the touch screen (attack list, gear, etc.)

for adventure fans, a game that does EVERYTHING that a free roaming game on a PS3/XBOX360 would let you do. and add on to it, but utilizing whatever you can (like if you were driving, use the gyroscope. if you were fighting, make dat motion sensor shit happen)

for online fans..... full online capabilities. as in the ability to NOT have to add individual people to play with them. preferably a 3rd party game, since nintendo is just going to shove an online mario party game down your throat, instead of an actual decent online game.

have they done any of this? I dunno, I haven't really been following up on consoles recently. I don't know what games are out there.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 10, 2013)

How Nintendo can save itself: Be Xbox


----------



## Milo (Dec 10, 2013)

SirRob said:


> How Nintendo can save itself: Be Xbox



half of the things I mentioned, I don't like myself. I just know other people like it, and nintendo probably won't have a choice soon, but to do all these things.

the only thing I want really, is something that isn't a series of mini games or party games.


----------



## gmnchampion (Dec 10, 2013)

Another way of looking at the fact that people are still buying Wii consoles is that money from Wii sales can be put directly into 'fixing' the Wii U.  Not saying it's an easy fix, but I don't think it's unsalvageable.


----------



## Milo (Dec 10, 2013)

there's nothing wrong with the wii u. the wii u is awesome.

the games are not


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 10, 2013)

Milo said:


> for hardcore gamers, an FPS game that fully utilizes the gyroscope and motion functions


Ugh that miss use of the word hardcore X.x
also the biggest problem is not something nintendo can do much about, it's mostly that 3rd party developers aren't supporting it.


----------



## Milo (Dec 10, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Ugh that miss use of the word hardcore X.x
> also the biggest problem is not something nintendo can do much about, it's mostly that 3rd party developers aren't supporting it.



when I think FPS, I think call of duty, and that's usually where the more serious gamers go to I notice. 

that's not to say I haven't enjoyed some battlefield 3 here and there.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 10, 2013)

Milo said:


> there's nothing wrong with the wii u. the wii u is awesome.
> 
> the games are not



There are awesome games for it, not enough to warrant the purchase. Not to mention the cost of the Wii U tablet controller (and you can't buy more of them) has been noted as a turn off between people who had considered getting the Wii U noted they'd have to send the whole thing (as in entire console)in for repairs if the tablet itself was damaged.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 10, 2013)

Milo said:


> when I think FPS, I think call of duty, and that's usually where the more serious gamers go to I notice..



No. Please no. Even Infinity Ward said the opposite.

Verbatim in fact.
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/new...ys-Call-of-Duty-Players-Arent-Hardcore-Gamers


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 10, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> So it WASN'T being a cheap DVD player that got it up there. :3


Most people I knew didn't give a shit. What surprised them is that it was the first time they heard of a gaming console being backwards compatible.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 10, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Most people I knew didn't give a shit. What surprised them is that it was the first time they heard of a gaming console being backwards compatible.



Nintendo seems to be the only one who can fucking do it right. Of course the whole no gamecube ports fucks over some Wii games. I refuse to use anything other than Gamecube for Smash Bros and Sonic Colors.


----------



## gmnchampion (Dec 10, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Not to mention the cost of the Wii U tablet controller (and you can't buy more of them) has been noted as a turn off between people who had considered getting the Wii U noted they'd have to send the whole thing (as in entire console)in for repairs if the tablet itself was damaged.


I can see Nintendo potentially changing the Wii U tablets so that they are like controllers where you can sync the tablet to a different Wii U.  I do feel that you should be able to purchase a replacement tablet rather than having to always have the package deal to get them.

As far as FPS games go, I feel that the Wii did not have that many FPS games and the console has done well without them.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 10, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Nintendo seems to be the only one who can fucking do it right. Of course the whole no gamecube ports fucks over some Wii games. I refuse to use anything other than Gamecube for Smash Bros and Sonic Colors.



PS1 to PS2 compatibility was pretty high. Then Nintendo followed suit after seeing the reaction. PS3 was harder though because of how they did it. That's why they ended up dropping it in the newer consoles.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 10, 2013)

I actually don't know why I'm complaining because I bought 4 of these for my friend's Wii U. JUST for Smash 4.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 10, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> PS1 to PS2 compatibility was pretty high. Then Nintendo followed suit after seeing the reaction. PS3 was harder though because of how they did it. That's why they ended up dropping it in the newer consoles.



Yeah, though in Nintendo's case, the Wii actually was a Gamecube, so that made backwards compatibility with that easy. Virtual Console stuff is of course emulated, and I'm pretty sure Wii compatibility on the WiiU is also emulation, though the architecture is very similar; Probably just a very basic instruction translator. Only reason for no Gamecube compatibility is probably the lack of controller ports, though I wouldn't discount the possibility of GCN games showing up on VC. The Pro controller is actually pretty nice overall.

PS1 compatibility in both the PS2 and PS3's (and also PSP/Vita's) case was done via emulation; Former Connectix developers were hired by Sony for that very purpose.


----------



## gmnchampion (Dec 11, 2013)

Backwards compatibility is an issue for gaming companies because they want to try and make the most money off of the newer titles so by working out some of the older systems people feel the need to get the next-gen consoles to keep up with gaming.  What these companies fail to realize is that people like playing older games because they are still fun and this is what ticks people off.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Nintendo seems to be the only one who can fucking do it right. Of course the whole no gamecube ports fucks over some Wii games. I refuse to use anything other than Gamecube for Smash Bros and Sonic Colors.


Your adapter choice was probably a smarter (and cheaper) buy.

But do they not have some kind of "classic controller" peripheral for the Wiiu like the Wii did?


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 11, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Most people I knew didn't give a shit. What surprised them is that it was the first time they heard of a gaming console being backwards compatible.



Which came first, the GBA or PS2?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 11, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Which came first, the GBA or PS2?


According to Wikipedia, PS2.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 11, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> According to Wikipedia, PS2.



Speaking of which, here's something I noticed.

The Super NES sold 41 million units. The GBA sold almost twice that many.

The N64 only reached 33 million units, and the 3DS sold more than that in only 2 years.

Before that, the GameBoy sold over 110 million units, less than twice the NES.

Are handhelds more popular than consoles by default? Is it because they can be taken anywhere?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm pretty sure you can continue using the classic controller for a few Wii U games. If not there's that pro controller...with the most awkwardly placed analog sticks and DIGITAL triggers. .-.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 11, 2013)

People have bitched that the NSMB boss fights are too easy. I agree.
But this looks fun as shit:

[video=youtube;YnHIn8Vf54Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnHIn8Vf54Q[/video]

Even if the person playing it sucks really hard at it.

This is how difficult the boss fights SHOULD be in these games,
if you take away that person's abuse of the starman.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 11, 2013)

I like how the castle backdrop looks like the one in the 2nd Zelda


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 11, 2013)

I built that castle.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 11, 2013)

About another week I think, and the 3DS hits 40 million units.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 11, 2013)

Holy shit, that's really nice!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 11, 2013)

I know right :grin:


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 11, 2013)

And Zelda is finally starting to get some buzz. Goodness fuck. 

Finally seeing walkthroughs and shit.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 11, 2013)

Think the Nintendo 3DS will outsell the DS?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 11, 2013)

I would like to think so. ESPECIALLY since it's getting Smash Bros.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I would like to think so. ESPECIALLY since it's getting Smash Bros.



Not just Smash Bros. The first HANDHELD Smash Bros.! 8D


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> And Zelda is finally starting to get some buzz. Goodness fuck.
> 
> Finally seeing walkthroughs and shit.


Walkthrus are for N00BS.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 11, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Walkthrus are for N00BS.



Yes! And I wouldn't dare touch one! 
But it still shows the game's been noticed.


----------



## gmnchampion (Dec 12, 2013)

So this may be blasphemy, but I sort of lost interest with the Smash franchise with Brawl.  Too many characters fit the mold of meta and most of the people I played with took the game way too seriously.  My younger brother and his fraternity brothers (Carnegie Mellon) have been working on project M which supposedly helps to balance out characters to make it more fair and hopefully more fun.  I am not getting excited about the upcoming Smash game except for the fact that Megaman is in it.


----------



## Icky (Dec 12, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Think the Nintendo 3DS will outsell the DS?



Nope. It isn't the new thing anymore.

The original DS had two screens (holy SHIT, has anything even been that way before?!) and a touch screen (OHMYGOD YOU POKE IT WITH THE STYLUS AND THINGS MOVE). The 3DS has ...stereoscopic 3D, which endless amounts of people have complained about. It's not the new thing anymore, and touch screens aren't nearly as impressive once everyone has one in their pocket.

It'll sell, yeah, but it ain't breaking DS records.


----------



## gmnchampion (Dec 12, 2013)

I take it then that I am not the only one here who always turns off the 3D when playing games on the 3DS?


----------



## Icky (Dec 12, 2013)

basketball_08 said:


> I take it then that I am not the only one here who always turns off the 3D when playing games on the 3DS?



Reppin the 2DS, personally. Although one of my roommates splurged on the 3DS XL, and that thing's damn impressive,
Wouldn't play games on it though.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 12, 2013)

Dude I fucking LOVE the 2DS. See? Cannot WAIT to play Smash on that thing...I'm just gonna miss using th C-Stick for attacking.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Dec 12, 2013)

basketball_08 said:


> I take it then that I am not the only one here who always turns off the 3D when playing games on the 3DS?



Hell no, 3D hurts my eyes almost never adds anything.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 12, 2013)

Icky said:


> Reppin the 2DS, personally. Although one of my roommates splurged on the 3DS XL, and that thing's damn impressive,
> Wouldn't play games on it though.


I thought it was going to be uncomfortable to play with, but it's really not.
And I actually like that the touchscreen lays flat, so I can tap options with the stylus easier.

My only gripe is going to be transporting the thing, until I get a proper case for it.
Although I've got my eyes set on this one.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 12, 2013)

Kirby... you monster.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 12, 2013)

The tree right out the ground...

Oh my god.



PastryOfApathy said:


> Hell no, 3D hurts my eyes almost never adds anything.



The funny thing is that turning on the 3D also turns *on* the 3DS's AA which should ALWAYS be on. That's fucking stupid to me. Not to mention it slows down some games. Like Pokemon X/Y. Though I guess you blame that on the game. Because how the FUCK do you have framerate issues in a Pokemon game period?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Dec 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> The funny thing is that turning on the 3D also turns *on* the 3DS's AA which should ALWAYS be on. That's fucking stupid to me. Not to mention it slows down some games. Like Pokemon X/Y. Though I guess you blame that on the game. Because how the FUCK do you have framerate issues in a Pokemon game period?



Oh good ol' Ninty, can't have your handheld be _too_ good now can you.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 12, 2013)

Omg 3d horde battles

Where everyone is burned


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 12, 2013)

o-o



PastryOfApathy said:


> Oh good ol' Ninty, can't have your handheld be _too_ good now can you.



Though to it's credit, it works with most games. Pokemon was just poor. I've seen nothing else do this. Mario 3D world, Kid Icarus, Zelda, Sanic Lost World (and this one especially is important because it's a fast platformer), New Super Mario Bros 2. They all ran silky smooth with 3D on. It was just Pokemon. Mega evolving in 3D drops it to like 15 FPS making the menus sluggish as fuck. Menus. LMAO.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 12, 2013)

Fire Emblem suffers from this too. Especially with flying units.
I don't mind the lag, except that I feel like I'm breaking the game.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 12, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Fire Emblem suffers from this too. Especially with flying units.
> I don't mind the lag, except that I feel like I'm breaking the game.



Strange. Both of those are similar games. Wonder if it has something to do with that specific type of top down RPG. I wonder if an Advance Wars would suffer the same thing.
At least it's just when the 3D is on though.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 12, 2013)

I think it might be the quality of the models and effects. In both of those games, both the units you control and those of your enemies have the same quality models, while in other games either more emphasis is put on the player controlled model, or models are overall low quality.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 12, 2013)

I noticed that they recently added a system update to the 3DS store which now uses a Nintendo Network ID (Wii U) for unification and the little Miiverse looks cute.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 12, 2013)

*reads that Super Mario 3D World stood at 0.71 million units worldwide on November 30th*

Not bad for a game on an incorrectly advertised console.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 12, 2013)

I haven't used my 3DS in like...10 minutes. I must've missed a lot. :B



SirRob said:


> I think it might be the quality of the models and effects. In both of those games, both the units you control and those of your enemies have the same quality models, while in other games either more emphasis is put on the player controlled model, or models are overall low quality.



Probably, but Kid Icarus was a pretty detailed and fast game. Detailed in the environments anyway. I wanna say Kingdom Hearts DDD was too.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm trying to look up KHDDD screenshots on GameFAQs but I







Wat


----------



## Runefox (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm actually pretty amazed that Nintendo allowed games to launch with a frame rate drop while in 3D mode. I know it's double the pixels but... Come on.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 12, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'm trying to look up KHDDD screenshots on GameFAQs but I
> 
> 
> 
> Wat



LMFAO
How did you get that?


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 12, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I'm actually pretty amazed that Nintendo allowed games to launch with a frame rate drop while in 3D mode. I know it's double the pixels but... Come on.


It's not just double the pixels, it's double the entire rendering pipeline.

But it's better than some of the trailers I've seen for XB1.  One of the demo stand videos they had showed some kind of FPS game with like a 10 fps refresh rate.  Not smooth AT ALL.



Arshes Nei said:


> I noticed that they recently added a system update to the 3DS store which now uses a Nintendo Network ID (Wii U) for unification and the little Miiverse looks cute.


It also requires you to hold down *both* L + R to activate the 3DS Camera.  YAY!  (No, seriously, this is a good thing because it takes like 5 seconds to start up the camera, even if you hit the shoulder buttons by accident.)



SirRob said:


> I think it might be the quality of the models and effects. In both of those games, both the units you control and those of your enemies have the same quality models, while in other games either more emphasis is put on the player controlled model, or models are overall low quality.


Ever been in a Trevenant Horde Battle in Pokemon XY?  There's a noticeable framerate drop even without 3D (which Pokemon doesn't use in horde battles anyway).  Pokemon XY models must be seriously high resolution.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 12, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'm trying to look up KHDDD screenshots on GameFAQs but I
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! The added a level based on the classic Walt Disney movie from the 70s about Olympic canoeing! You know, THAT one!


----------



## SirRob (Dec 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Probably, but Kid Icarus was a pretty detailed and fast game. Detailed in the environments anyway. I wanna say Kingdom Hearts DDD was too.


Kingdom Hearts DDD I know had good graphics because I actually did play the demo; I just wanted to take a look at the screenshots to refresh my memory... 
I guess there's the fact that, well, these games are turn based so frame-rate's more forgivable. The game doesn't normally lag, so maybe that's the standard they were aiming for when balancing framerate vs. quality.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 12, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Kingdom Hearts DDD I know had good graphics because I actually did play the demo; I just wanted to take a look at the screenshots to refresh my memory...
> I guess there's the fact that, well, these games are turn based so frame-rate's more forgivable. The game doesn't normally lag, so maybe that's the standard they were aiming for when balancing framerate vs. quality.



I went through the game. Some pretty intense stuff. The environments were some of the biggest on the 3DS I've seen anyway.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah the camera fix is nice since I noticed it was an issue for me. With the link ID has it improved on how one makes purchases without using the Wallet denominations?


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 12, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> With the link ID has it improved on how one makes purchases without using the Wallet denominations?


You mean purchasing a title and being charged the exact value to your card the way most online sites do?  No, I can't tell.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 12, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Yeah the camera fix is nice since I noticed it was an issue for me. With the link ID has it improved on how one makes purchases without using the Wallet denominations?


I bought a DLC directly from the game's menu, and it let me add only the $2.50 I actually needed.

I also went and checked the store, and it does let you add exactly what you need, if you select the "needed funds" option or whatever it is.

I don't see any use of the Nintendo points or whatever the hell they were, and didn't, ever since I got my 2DS.



Wait, I think I misread your post.
If you mean the Wii / U, I really don't know. Sorry about that.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 12, 2013)

DSi and Wii Shop channels used a separate points system.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah, I derped hard, there. This is what happens when I post when I'm still half asleep.

Checked the Wii, and it still uses points. 

I also found out that I have 1000 points on my Wii.
Dunno how much that is in USD, but I'm not bitching. I didn't think I had any.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 13, 2013)

Just gonna leave this here...






(Global hardware sales for the week ending Nov 30)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 13, 2013)

Question, are they lumping the 2DS as part of the 3DS line?


----------



## Runefox (Dec 13, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Question, are they lumping the 2DS as part of the 3DS line?



Pretty sure. The 3DS XL isn't listed in the hardware sales, so all three are lumped together as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 13, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Pretty sure. The 3DS XL isn't listed in the hardware sales, so all three are lumped together as far as I'm aware.



I was pretty curious how it would break down per line 3DS 2DS etc...


----------



## Runefox (Dec 13, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I was pretty curious how it would break down per line 3DS 2DS etc...



Yeah, that would be interesting data... I'm not sure if Nintendo discloses those figures though.


----------



## gmnchampion (Dec 13, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Yeah, that would be interesting data... I'm not sure if Nintendo discloses those figures though.


They probably won't disclose that until the figures for each item looks promising.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 13, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Question, are they lumping the 2DS as part of the 3DS line?



I mean, they say "Introducing the new member of the 3DS family." May just be a campaign slogan, but I'm sure they are putting it in.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I mean, they say "Introducing the new member of the 3DS family." May just be a campaign slogan, but I'm sure they are putting it in.



That's how it sounds to me.

Also, congrats Nintendo 3DS, 40 million units sold.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 13, 2013)

Dude fucking 3DS has been on fire recently.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 13, 2013)

Teal said:


> The 3DS is awesome!
> 
> I just wish I could afford more games.



Awesome it most certainly is! I just put mine up for sale ;^;


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 13, 2013)

Teal said:


> I wonder why DQM: Terry's Wonderland (the 3DS remake) was never released outside japan. ;_;



Was it too Japanese for the West?



XoPachi said:


> Dude fucking 3DS has been on fire recently.




It's because of fucking Pokemon.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 13, 2013)

Teal said:


> The 3DS is awesome!
> 
> I just wish I could afford more games.



I wish there were more games that suit me.
This handheld is seriously a case of has plenty of quality games, but next to none are for me.  I only have 3 and one I only keep for the online (Sanic). If it weren't for that, I'd be back down to two.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 13, 2013)

I know I don't talk highly of FPS' that often, but are there any good first-person-shooters for the 3DS?


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 13, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I know I don't talk highly of FPS' that often, but are there any good first-person-shooters for the 3DS?



You're joking, right?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 13, 2013)

I usually favored the DSlite before home consoles prior. Just easy to have simple games on the go. Problem for me is that the game prices are a bit high as was the 3DS unit.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Dude fucking 3DS has been on fire recently.


My brain is having trouble trying to interpret which words are intended to be the noun and verb of that sentence.  (Don't ask; you don't want to know.)


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 13, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> You're joking, right?



No, I'm not. So stop loafing and start answering my question.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 13, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> My brain is having trouble trying to interpret which words are intended to be the noun and verb of that sentence.  (Don't ask; you don't want to know.)


It would make an interesting news headline, though.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm beyond stunned the ARCADE version of Galaxy Force 2 made it to 3DS.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 13, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> It would make an interesting news headline, though.



Man engaged in obscene acts with flammable Nintendo Handheld.


----------



## VGAddict31 (Dec 13, 2013)

Wii U only sold 220k in November.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 14, 2013)

http://www.twitch.tv/darkspinessonic#/w/7854170944/5

For anyone interested.

EDIT: Offline


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 15, 2013)

The Wii U went up 340% in November. Not much, but still good.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 15, 2013)

Percentages are meaningless; Numbers are important. The fact is that the PS3 and 360 are still outselling the WiiU by double each. The sales boost is all to do with the holiday rush.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 15, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Percentages are meaningless; Numbers are important. The fact is that the PS3 and 360 are still outselling the WiiU by double each. The sales boost is all to do with the holiday rush.



It's always to do with the Holiday rush.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 15, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> It's always to do with the Holiday rush.



That's generally why sales are so high right now?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 15, 2013)

Runefox said:


> That's generally why sales are so high right now?



Yes, but I guess partly because of Super Mario 3D World. And maybe Wii Sports Club.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 15, 2013)

I know for a fact Wii Scam Club isn't doing a thing for the Wii U right now. lol


----------



## SirRob (Dec 15, 2013)

I dunno why they would make such a confusing service for one of the most casual games in existence.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 15, 2013)

I dunno why the hell they'd charge you for a 7 year old title that was once free.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I dunno why the hell they'd charge you for a 7 year old title that was once free.



But PACHI, now you can play ONLINE against people you may or may not know because FRIEND CODES are INTUITIVE!


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 15, 2013)

Runefox said:


> But PACHI, now you can play ONLINE against people you may or may not know because FRIEND CODES are INTUITIVE!



Nintendo's..."innovation" shining?

Anyway. http://mynintendonews.com/2013/12/13/nintendo-renews-trademark-for-metroid-prime/

I DOUBT this means shit, but it's worth noting. I still say the franchise is dead.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 16, 2013)

Which one, Metroid or Prime?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm assuming just Metroid in general.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I dunno why the hell they'd charge you for a 7 year old title that was once free.



...Cave Story...


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 16, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> ...Cave Story...



To be fair now, Cave Story+ is well worth the money. Revamped graphics, music, and the option to use classic graphics/sounds if you want. Not to mention difficulty modes.

...unless you mean someone took the original Cave Story and slapped a price tag on it?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 16, 2013)

They're gonna charge for his game Guxt also. And yes Seekrit they did just that. THEN they remade it.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 16, 2013)

What's new about that? I bet everyone does that. It's all about money.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> They're gonna charge for his game Guxt also. And yes Seekrit they did just that. THEN they remade it.



why do i support this industryyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 16, 2013)

I didnt say it was new, did I? 

And who cares if it's done by others? I really wish people would stop the whole "well they do this too" argument to justify Nintendo's faults. It's like in Kindergarten when the teacher tells you to flip your card for talking in class and you go "BILLY WAS TALKING TOO!!!" Well guess what? So were you. You're in the wrong and no better. :c

They put a price on something that was free, still IS free for download on PC IIRC, and wasn't changed. Just ported. 

Cave Story+ is different though.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> They put a price on something that was free, still IS free for download on PC IIRC, and wasn't changed. Just ported.


Which port?  Because I have played the Wii version and it includes a frontend menu with unlockable features (play as Curly, Hard difficulty, Boss Rush) that simply did not exist in the original PC version.

Likewise, the 3DS version of VVVVVV has a collection of fan-made levels packed right in.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 16, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Which port?  Because I have played the Wii version and it includes a frontend menu with unlockable features (play as Curly, Hard difficulty, Boss Rush) that simply did not exist in the original PC version.



And that was all worth over $10? o-O


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 16, 2013)

Isn't Super Mario 3D World sold out on Amazon.com?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 16, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Isn't Super Mario 3D World sold out on Amazon.com?



Direct from Amazon, yes, but they also have fulfillment centers and 3rd party sellers. Same thing happened with 3DS but you can still find them commonly through retail stores.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 16, 2013)

I know some people here are going to give me sour looks for wanting to throw my money at Nintendo for games I already own,
but can they PLEASE put some fucking SNES games or something on the 2/3DS store?

I would pay $5 to take Super Metroid on the go.
Hell, I would pay $10.
But I don't want it on the Wii. I already have it at home. That defeats the purpose.
I want to _pick it up_ and _*take it with me*_.
And I can't think of any real reason why they wouldn't port it over.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 16, 2013)

> And I can't think of any real reason why they wouldn't port it over.


It's not even porting. It's running in an emulator. Which already exists on fooDS. They just haven't released it yet. Why? Because then you might not buy it on Wii(U) VC. They're gonna milk that for what they can before bringing any such titles to fooDS.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 16, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I know some people here are going to give me sour looks for wanting to throw my money at Nintendo for games I already own,
> but can they PLEASE put some fucking SNES games or something on the 2/3DS store?
> 
> I would pay $5 to take Super Metroid on the go.
> ...



You'd be better off hacking a PSP. At least you'd be able to get some truly amazing shit that they couldn't charge out the ass put up on eShop. Like Supernova.


----------



## Milo (Dec 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You'd be better off hacking a PSP. At least you'd be able to get some truly amazing shit that they couldn't charge out the ass put up on eShop. Like Supernova.



I miss my hacked PSP. it did almost everything

I played majora's mask on that thing. that's how awesomely hackable it was


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> And that was all worth over $10? o-O



I don't recall the price point exactly.  But I do know that playing it on a gamepad was much better than with a PC keyboard.  The updated graphics were nice ... the updated sound, sorry, I'll stick with the originals.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 17, 2013)

Some game called How to Survive is supposed to come to the Wii U next year.

Anybody even heard of this game?

And now this:

[video=youtube;8XOBs5t3YGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XOBs5t3YGU[/video]

Supposed to be a Metroid-inspired game with plans of coming to the Wii U.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 17, 2013)

Milo said:


> I miss my hacked PSP. it did almost everything
> 
> I played majora's mask on that thing. that's how awesomely hackable it was





Dragoneer said:


> Admit to/enable illegal activity (the forums are bound by AZ state, PA state and US Federal law. Discussion is allowed within reason, but any admissions of guilt will result in an immediate ban and the user's information being provided to the proper authorities). This includes software such as warez, cracks, etc.


Enjoy your ban, Milo.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Dec 17, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Enjoy your ban, Milo.



Discussion of piracy is allowed on FAF.
Discussion on how to pirate software, however, is not. Neither is back-seat modding.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 17, 2013)

CerbrusNL said:


> Discussion of piracy is allowed on FAF.
> Discussion on how to pirate software, however, is not. Neither is back-seat modding.


But he's admitting it, That's much worse than anything *I* can do.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 17, 2013)

Impact, you are so thirsty. lol


----------



## SirRob (Dec 17, 2013)

There's a Nintendo Direct tomorrow. It's going to focus on games being released up to spring, so expect Tropical Freeze and Mario Kart.

6am PT


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 17, 2013)

*snore*


----------



## SirRob (Dec 17, 2013)

Screw it, it was my mistake for thinking people would care.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 17, 2013)

SirRob said:


> There's a Nintendo Direct tomorrow. It's going to focus on games being released up to spring, so expect Tropical Freeze and Mario Kart.
> 
> 6am PT



I'm expecting that, so that's what it damn well better be.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 17, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Screw it, it was my mistake for thinking people would care.



I kinda just want info on X already...
We know what Mario Kart is going to be like and I think they've done enough with DK news. LMAO


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 17, 2013)

So shitty Nintendo Christmas?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 17, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> So shitty Nintendo Christmas?



For Wii U owners at least.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 17, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> For Wii U owners at least.



There really wasn't much out for 3DS either.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 17, 2013)

Sadly. Next year can only be better. They seriously can't do worse unless they start pulling Capcom's and canceling important shit. Though I can see X or Bayonetta getting canned.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Sadly. Next year can only be better. They seriously can't do worse unless they start pulling Capcom's and canceling important shit. Though I can see X or Bayonetta getting canned.



Don't say that, you'll jinx both games.



Arshes Nei said:


> There really wasn't much out for 3DS either.



You see how many people bought the Pokemon X and Y 3DS XL combos?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 17, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Don't say that, you'll jinx both games.
> 
> 
> 
> You see how many people bought the Pokemon X and Y 3DS XL combos?



That's great for more new owners who want to play that for Christmas, not much for people who already own one.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 17, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> That's great for more new owners who want to play that for Christmas, not much for people who already own one.



Well if the 3DS has hit 40 million units as of late, it must've been a shit-ton of people.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 17, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well if the 3DS has hit 40 million units as of late, it must've been a shit-ton of people.



No shit? It was users they didn't have because it had no games prior to Pokemon to get people to fucking buy it. I'm talking about Christmas releases there's pretty much jack right now other than people who wanted to play the latest Pokemon.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You'd be better off hacking a PSP. At least you'd be able to get some truly amazing shit that they couldn't charge out the ass put up on eShop. Like Supernova.


I could if 
1. my fiance hadn't broken his PSP in a tantrum,
and 2. I knew anyone who knew how to do that shit.

As it stands, the only "hacked" thing we have is the PS2, because it was easy as fuck.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 17, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> 2. I knew anyone who knew how to do that shit.



I do!  But unfortunately it's not as easy or useful as it used to be. Best bet these days is if you have an Android phone, grab yourself one of these and pick up some emulators on Play Store.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 17, 2013)

You could go to Hyperkin and buy a Supaboy for $80. :3


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You could go to Hyperkin and buy a Supaboy for $80. :3



Supaboy? The hell is that?


----------



## Runefox (Dec 17, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Supaboy? The hell is that?






 Literally like 0.5 seconds to find out.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 18, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Literally like 0.5 seconds to find out.



I thought I recognized the name.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 18, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> So shitty Nintendo Christmas?


Define 'Christmas'.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 18, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Define 'Christmas'.



... What. Are you digging that deep?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 18, 2013)

...
What else could she mean?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 18, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Define 'Christmas'.


[h=2]ChristÂ·mas[/h] _noun_, _often attributive_ \Ëˆkris-mÉ™s\                                                                                                                                                                                                                   :  a Christian holiday that is celebrated on December 25 in honor of the  birth of Jesus Christ or the period of time that comes before and after  this holiday


[h=2]Full Definition of _CHRISTMAS_[/h]1
*:*  a Christian feast on December 25 or among some Eastern Orthodox Christians on January 7 that commemorates the birth of Christ and is usually observed as a legal holiday 

2
*:* christmastide 
â€” *ChristÂ·masÂ·sy*  or  *ChristÂ·masy* _adjective_ 


_*Source:* http://www.merriam-webster.com_


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 18, 2013)

Ummmm actually Christmas be Pagan. O^O


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 18, 2013)

Runefox said:


> ... What. Are you digging that deep?



I don't know.  But some people actually do get videogames as Christmas gifts.  (Self not counted among them.)


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Ummmm actually Christmas be Pagan. O^O


Yell at Merriam-Webster.

I am merely the messenger.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...
> What else could she mean?


He?

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/nintendo_direct/20131218/index.html

or 

http://live.nicovideo.jp/watch/lv162764796?cc_referrer=info_top

In fourteen minutes

Euro version of direct leaked lol

Edit: Rosalina confirmed for Smash 4

2nd EDIT: Dynasty Warriors vs. with Link and Samus

3rd edit: Kirby the fighter game(minigame). and fossil fighters, Chibi Robo, Yoshi Island 3ds, Tropical Freeze, tetris vs puyo puyo, trine 2,dlc world, Famicom Remix, Some harvest moon clone, FF curtain call, dr luigi, Mario Kart 8


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 18, 2013)

No I'm a she. Xopachi was referring to me.

I'm saying the library of 3Ds games is pretty small still that hardly anything came out recently for the holidays. The other issue is that quite a few of those handheld games are still pretty high priced they're just about the same price as a lot of console games that have been out.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 18, 2013)

We realism now.


Arshes Nei said:


> No I'm a she. Xopachi was referring to me.


Oh okay, Didn't know.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 18, 2013)

It's gonna be a total pr disaster when people find out you can use bob-ombs in the airport track


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 18, 2013)

lol Boy Band Link.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 18, 2013)

So finally something interesting. Rosalina in Smash. Hell yes. May be ANOTHER fucking Mario character, but I can dig this one.

http://www.smashbros.com/us/characters/rosetta.html

GodDAMN she's fuckin gorgeous.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 18, 2013)

Link looks... fucking scary.

I would be kind of okay with ZSS without the yellow yarn hair.
That's not how blonde works, u gaiz. I've had just about every shade of blonde in the books, but none of them come even remotely close to that "only comes in a Manic Panic tub" shade.
If you're going to go realistic, actually do it right. Her suit textures, too, for that matter.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Ummmm actually Christmas be Pagan. O^O



In origin at least, but we'll argue about that later.

I know the Tecmo Koei Warriors games (They meant Dynasty Warriors, right?) have gotten a lot of flack for being nothing but mindless hack and slash, but hey, at least this one has Link.

Also, when they announced Rosalina for Super Smash Bros. I was blown to the back of my room with the epicness.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 18, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I know the Tecmo Koei Warriors games (They meant Dynasty Warriors, right?) have gotten a lot of flack for being nothing but mindless hack and slash, but hey, at least this one has Link.


Musou = Dynasty Warriors, Yes.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 18, 2013)

Dynasty Warriors gives me measles.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 18, 2013)

Meh, I'll only buy it because Zelda.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 18, 2013)

People bought SCII for Link, So I don't see why we they shouldn't buy this.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 18, 2013)

They thing is though... Soul Calibur...is good. lol







I bet this isn't looping. I bet he's continuous poking Kirby in awe of his jiggle physics.

Kinda how I was with my ex!!!!!! 8D
*shoots self*


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 18, 2013)

A puppet character in smash is pretty interesting. She's prolly going to be a hard character to play.
also i like how not a peach clone she is. 

Hyrule warriors is a game that looks fun.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 18, 2013)

I take it that FAF thinks Hyrule warriors is the better game. 

...

Because it's doesn't look like shit?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 18, 2013)

Link has that chiseled jawline doe.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 18, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEYeCFFbHOU

That song reminds of another song


----------



## Runefox (Dec 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Ummmm actually Christmas be Pagan. O^O



Well the day it falls on is, and the tree is, but the occasion itself is Christian. It just has a lot of Pagan bits left in because most of Europe was Pagan until the Romans came along. Christmas is a portmanteau of Christ's Mass.

Also please tell me those chiseled jawlines are jokes.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 18, 2013)

If this isn't the coolest shit ever...

[video=youtube;FL99dJc7Zhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FL99dJc7Zhk[/video]


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 18, 2013)

I swear Link and Samus have the same face...like copypasta :/


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 18, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I swear Link and Samus have the same face...like copypasta :/



racist :v


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 18, 2013)

Can't unsee. Thanks. 

Also, for the -30 people who have the game here, there's supposed to be another Nintendo themed level for Lost World. Apparently Zelda...which would be stupid as Hell unless they at least use Zelda II. But I doubt it. Probably Mario maybe Kirby. 

...

I'm amazed there hasn't been a tag team platformer with Mario and Sonic yet. Surprised at how many people I know actually want that. I personally think the styles are too different.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 18, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> A puppet character in smash is pretty interesting. She's prolly going to be a hard character to play.
> also i like how not a peach clone she is.



Yeah, should be interesting.  On the surface she looks like a hybrid between Peach and the Ice Climbers.


----------



## ArcdAM (Dec 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm amazed there hasn't been a tag team platformer with Mario and Sonic yet.



Playstyles being different are merely annoying. Differential development philosophies is what will never make such a thing happen.

Sega focus tests everything to hell, while Nintendo hates focus testing much of the time.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 18, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I swear Link and Samus have the same face...like copypasta :/


Link is Samus' great great great great ancestor, or some shit. :v

Calling it.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 18, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Link is Samus' great great great great ancestor, or some shit. :v
> 
> Calling it.



Oh god, that would make too much Nintendo Senseâ„¢.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 18, 2013)

@ArcdAM (because FAF is being as incompetent as the mainsite; no quoting)

That too, but even if both were on the same terms, I don't see how Sonic and Mario could work together in a platformer. It could BE a fun game but...ever try mixing water and oil?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 18, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Oh god, that would make too much Nintendo Senseâ„¢.


Mario has to be a part of that, somewhere, too, so the Nintendo trinity is complete.

Maybe they're related to Princess Peach or something.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 18, 2013)

Ganon is related to Mother Brain


----------



## Icky (Dec 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> @ArcdAM (because FAF is being as incompetent as the mainsite; no quoting)
> 
> That too, but even if both were on the same terms, I don't see how Sonic and Mario could work together in a platformer. It could BE a fun game but...ever try mixing water and oil?



No, but mixing vinegar and oil gives you a delicious salad dressing if the composition is right.

_metaphooooooooorsss~_


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 18, 2013)

I dunno. I just think the two play styles are too different for anything to work in a unique natural fashion. The best I'd see is Sonic using Mario powerups in Mario's world and vice versa.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I dunno. I just think the two play styles are too different for anything to work in a unique natural fashion. The best I'd see is Sonic using Mario powerups in Mario's world and vice versa.



Well, I just got to play the Yoshi's Island Zone and it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 18, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Mario has to be a part of that, somewhere, too, so the Nintendo trinity is complete.
> 
> Maybe they're related to Princess Peach or something.



Mario is the baby Metroid attached to Ridley fused with Tingle.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 18, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Mario is the baby Metroid attached to Ridley fused with Tingle.



Would look like this...


----------



## BearLyons (Dec 18, 2013)

Well I think Hyrule Warriors look pretty fudging awesome just from what was shown, I hope there are more playable characters though, such as Zelda.
Also Rosalina looks like a ton of fun to play in Smash Bros. so she is a welcome character.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Would look like this...



Who designed that boss, Wes Craven?

Also, I'm glad Luigi's getting another of his own games, even though it's not about haunted houses.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 18, 2013)

Whoever designed it (and the other final bosses) is my hero.

Strangely enough, there IS a Mother Brain look alike here.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Whoever designed it (and the other final bosses) is my hero.
> 
> Strangely enough, there IS a Mother Brain look alike here.



Well, both Metroid and Contra have been influenced by the work of H. R. Giger.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 18, 2013)

Indirectly yes. Contra is literally Alien+Predator+Rambo. Machoness at it's finest. @w@

...

Bill Rizer for Smash 4. :B


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Indirectly yes. Contra is literally Alien+Predator+Rambo. Machoness at it's finest. @w@
> 
> ...
> 
> Bill Rizer for Smash 4. :B



If there's enough demand for it, sure, why not?

I wish that, like Contra, Metroid wasn't afraid to use any real blood (There's been red blood in Contra before, right?). Just so that Nintendo has a more mature first-party game (Not so much that there's blood gushing out of the neck of someone who was decapitated, mind you).

Also, Doom was apparently supposed to be based on the Alien films, but the deal fell through, so id Software made original content to fit the same idea as Alien.


----------



## gmnchampion (Dec 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> If this isn't the coolest shit ever...


Makes me look forward to playing Lost World.  Preordered it but haven't found the time to play it yet.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 18, 2013)

That game is SOOOOOOO hard, BBall. .-.
And just don't...set your expectations too high. It's a great platformer, but it does have flaws. Not enough to call it bad, but it's very different. Not just as a Sonic game, but platformer in general.

And I GUESS there's blood in Contra, but it's usually a design choice for the bosses like Grotesque bleeding from his eyes and nose. Neo Contra was somewhat bloody, but it was also M rated.

I'd be STOKED for an M rated horrifying Zelda or Metroid. Especially Zelda. I just think they could go all the fuck out and make it extremely dark and evil. Have the light hearted aspect with the characters, yes. No need to lose ALL the Zelda charm, but make the dungeons...*DUNGEONS*.

Hands down. Nintendo's most FRIGHTENINGLY gruesome moment.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 19, 2013)

I am actually pretty excited about almost  everything they showed off there.
Mario Kart? Yes please! Mario Kart Wii sucked in my opinion but with the Wii U title I may give it another go.

Smash Bros. I am sceptical about. If it looks like an HD Brawl but plays like Melee it's gonna be amazing! And with all that glorious disc space they have available now there really isn't an excuse for them not to give us more characters than ever before^^

Hyrule Warriors looks interesting but I am very sceptical about it. I've never been a fan of the Musou games, they tend to get boring really quickly for me and the combat is too over the top for me. Also, the games throw thousands of enemies at you but they are stupid as shit >__> There was another game similar to the Dynasty Warriors games and in it the enemies literally just lined up around you in a circle...
If they would make a heavily combat oriented Zelda spin off that just has faster combat, smart enemies and all puzzle elements in place, now that would be something I'd get excited about!
But as the game was shown... I wouldn't buy it at launch :T Dynasty Warriors games get really cheap really quickly, so I would either buy it later or used.


----------



## Twylyght (Dec 19, 2013)

They are making a Dragon Quest: Monsters 2!  I loved the ones for the DS.  I hope it comes out in the states.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 19, 2013)

Smash Bros is going to be SOO fun on the go. Gonna miss my c-stick doe. ;w;


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> And I GUESS there's blood in Contra, but it's usually a design choice for the bosses like Grotesque bleeding from his eyes and nose. Neo Contra was somewhat bloody, but it was also M rated.
> 
> I'd be STOKED for an M rated horrifying Zelda or Metroid. Especially Zelda. I just think they could go all the fuck out and make it extremely dark and evil. Have the light hearted aspect with the characters, yes. No need to lose ALL the Zelda charm, but make the dungeons...*DUNGEONS*.
> 
> Hands down. Nintendo's most FRIGHTENINGLY gruesome moment.



Surprised that didn't even get Super Metroid a T rating.

Yeah, it's like with Wind Waker.

"Aww, it's so cute!"

Well look at this:


----------



## Teal (Dec 19, 2013)

Twylyght said:


> They are making a Dragon Quest: Monsters 2!  I loved the ones for the DS.  I hope it comes out in the states.


Which one are you referring to? 
We have 2 in the states (just not the professional version).


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 19, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I swear Link and Samus have the same face...like copypasta :/



Or maybe Link is Samus in disguise.







....... I mean if Zelda can do it as Shiek, then.... welll.... yeah.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 19, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I swear Link and Samus have the same face...like copypasta :/



Most artists can draw only six faces.  Except Japanese artists can only draw two.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 19, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Most artists can draw only six faces.  Except Japanese artists can only draw two.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdSYhwLENvM


----------



## Runefox (Dec 19, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Or maybe Link is Samus in disguise.



Link is Samus after crashlanding her ship in Hyrule. She wraps her chest and falls madly in love with Zelda.



XoPachi said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdSYhwLENvM



Nah, at least in Akira Toriyama's case he can only draw a couple of characters.


----------



## Milo (Dec 19, 2013)

oh come on new zelda game coming out on wii u... knock it off.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 19, 2013)

Every time I hear him say this I keep thinking it's a joke.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 19, 2013)

It isn't. He'd be absolutely right.



Milo said:


> oh come on new zelda game coming out on wii u... knock it off.



It's not a "new" one. Just a crossover spinoff.


----------



## Milo (Dec 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It's not a "new" one. Just a crossover spinoff.



my point exactly


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 19, 2013)

I wonder if we'd ever get a new Excite game. It got some pretty decent attention on the Wii and all the games were extremely good. I'd love a new one. :3



Milo said:


> my point exactly



Didn't specify.


----------



## Milo (Dec 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Didn't specify.



that it's not an actual zelda game. just another game to add to the collection of "popular franchises that nintendo made into party/battle games"


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 19, 2013)

Milo said:


> just another game to add to the collection of "popular franchises that nintendo made into party/battle games"



...
That's the sad part. It's true. I think it's an interesting idea, but the fact that it's DW makes me skeptic. But there's an abundance of Zelda influence in the combat to make it stand out...I would hope. Though being Koei, it's probably gonna be fucked. I mean, they even made a stale ass game with giant robots in space. How does ANY company do that?


----------



## Runefox (Dec 19, 2013)

What's up with all the Koei partnering Nintendo's been up to lately? It's kind of weird. Koei aren't known for making the best action games... Nobunaga's Ambition is one thing, but Dynasty Warriors? Oh well...

My guess is, Nintendo has no idea what to do to please fans with the next Zelda, so instead of making a new one, they've delegated it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 19, 2013)

I mean, I'm open for more third parties making games with Nintendo's IP's since there's WAY more devs that would make Nintendo's games far better than Nintendo. But that's not quite what I meant. ^-^;


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I mean, I'm open for more third parties making games with Nintendo's IP's since there's WAY more devs that would make Nintendo's games far better than Nintendo. But that's not quite what I meant. ^-^;



I don't know. Sega did a damn good job on F-Zero GX.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 19, 2013)

And Capcom made some of my favorite traditional Zelda's.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 19, 2013)

Remember Wario World? Great game.

Who made it though? Treasure, the creators of Gunstar Heroes.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 19, 2013)

The thing is with Dynasty Warriors it tends to be an either love/hate game and has a high price drop rate since these are kinda quick to play through and feel repetitive. It is a nice intermittent game, but most will not pay full price for the style of game these days and hope for price drops....but given how Nintendo is with their prices....


----------



## Runefox (Dec 19, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I don't know. Sega did a damn good job on F-Zero GX.



If only Nintendo would hand over more of their IP to Sega...


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 19, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Remember Wario World? Great game.
> 
> Who made it though? Treasure, the creators of Gunstar Heroes.



Treasure are some MASTERS. Gradius V and Ikaruga man...



Arshes Nei said:


> The thing is with Dynasty Warriors it tends to be an either love/hate game and has a high price drop rate since these are kinda quick to play through and feel repetitive. It is a nice intermittent game, but most will not pay full price for the style of game these days and hope for price drops....but given how Nintendo is with their prices....



Yeah that's really the only thing. They're the only games from Koei that aren't outright BAD, but just really tedious. I'd play Dynasty Warriors if it was spiced up a bit. Of course, THIS might be that spice.



Runefox said:


> If only Nintendo would hand over more of their IP to Sega...



Starfox *cough*


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 19, 2013)

Runefox said:


> If only Nintendo would hand over more of their IP to Sega...



Even Star Fox?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 19, 2013)

Take a look at these amazing games that predate Starfox

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPAfk_YzfD4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOH68OsvOEI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaUQfcRyjcY


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Take a look at these amazing games that predate Starfox
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPAfk_YzfD4
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOH68OsvOEI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaUQfcRyjcY



The first one was years after Star Fox, but yeah, sure.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 19, 2013)

AfterBurner as a series predates Starfox by nearly a decade.

[video=youtube;-IFIVFbR1fM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IFIVFbR1fM[/video]

Even today, still gorgeous.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 19, 2013)

Milo said:


> oh come on new zelda game coming out on wii u... knock it off.


Don't worry Milo. 

By the time you could afford the game and system itself, They'll be WiiU game everywhere.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> AfterBurner as a series predates Starfox by nearly a decade.
> 
> [video=youtube;-IFIVFbR1fM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IFIVFbR1fM[/video]
> 
> Even today, still gorgeous.



Well, just played Galaxy Force 2. Damn hard game, even on the lowest difficulty at times.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> AfterBurner as a series predates Starfox by nearly a decade.
> 
> [video=youtube;-IFIVFbR1fM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IFIVFbR1fM[/video]
> 
> Even today, still gorgeous.



Maybe not the most fair comparison though.  This is the arcade version of After Burner II which ran on a relatively powerful Sega X Board.  With a dual 12.5mhz Motorola 68000s (The Genesis had a single one at 7.6mhz) and a good bit more RAM, it can blow any console hardware (Like what Nintendo exclusively worked on) of the era out of the water.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 19, 2013)

...

That wasn't at all my reason for posting that.

I'm saying Sega's been doing this for ages. .-.
Even on Genesis. The game was still really good. 



TransformerRobot said:


> Well, just played Galaxy Force 2. Damn hard game, even on the lowest difficulty at times.



It _is_ an arcade game.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 19, 2013)

AshleyAshes said:


> Maybe not the most fair comparison though.  This is the arcade version of After Burner II which ran on a relatively powerful Sega X Board.  With a dual 12.5mhz Motorola 68000s (The Genesis had a single one at 7.6mhz) and a good bit more RAM, it can blow any console hardware (Like what Nintendo exclusively worked on) of the era out of the water.



Yes, and the 32X version of After Burner II is almost arcade-perfect. Remember, Star Fox required the SuperFX chip to handle its 3D graphics, and the port to Genesis could have been handled far better to begin with (IIRC, they outsourced that port; The music for example could have been a lot closer to the original since the YM2151 and YM2612 are very similar, yet they didn't even use the same drum samples). I imagine that with something like the SVP (which could do hardware scaling and rotation, something the Genesis could not and which After Burner relied heavily on) they could have done a close-on arcade-perfect port without requiring the 32X save for the music (YM2612, while similar, has two fewer channels, so it wouldn't be spot on; The 32X didn't add any (it only added two digital PWM channels), so it's clear they could have done that from the start).

[video=youtube;6nuKA1oKRTc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nuKA1oKRTc[/video]

(No idea why the colours in this video are so oversaturated; They aren't supposed to be. Then again it was never widescreen either. Bad emulator)

But the whole point of the videos is that Sega's probably better at making a Star Fox game than Nintendo is.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 20, 2013)

Runefox said:


> But the whole point of the videos is that Sega's probably better at making a Star Fox game than Nintendo is.


The last Star Fox game made by Nintendo was 64.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 20, 2013)

And that was fun, but it was jokingly easy. Arcade games should be treated like arcade games. Sadly people only like it for the dialogue. So maybe Starfox should stay dead. :/


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 20, 2013)

I like how my idea spawned a bunch of connections.
Maybe one day, we'll have a Zeldariotroid.
_Just maybe._
(And then I can ship Ridley and Bowser to my heart's content.)

3DS store has Cave Story for $6.
Kiiiiinda considering getting it. 
I know Cave Story is a free game, but that means I can dick around with it anywhere. You may verbally lash me for my idiocy.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 20, 2013)

I remember when someone at Nintendo was thinking about a Starfox Metroid crossover. I think it actually was Miyamoto. Of course that'd never happen though. That'd require creativity to make work.. :u


----------



## Milo (Dec 20, 2013)

you know what would be cool is a sonic the hedgehog and starfox crossover.

of course I'm kidding, but fanfiction would suggest otherwise. and I could totally make that happen


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 20, 2013)

All of them rolled up in a giant Katamari with Sonic stuck in there "Gotta go fast"

That would be entertaining.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 20, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> All of them rolled up in a giant Katamari with Sonic stuck in there "Gotta go fast"
> 
> That would be entertaining.




[video=youtube;mpmICAtxEJk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpmICAtxEJk[/video]


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I remember when someone at Nintendo was thinking about a Starfox Metroid crossover. I think it actually was Miyamoto. Of course that'd never happen though. That'd require creativity to make work.. :u



Miyamoto does have his creativity ... even the guy's personal hobbies are a closely guarded trade secret.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 20, 2013)

Oh? 

His games don't reflect that today. So you could have fooled me. Actually, you did.

Anyway. Was given this article. 
http://www.gameinformer.com/b/featu...buffer&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Buffer

Dunno why Metroid was listed twice, but I only agree with the first choice. Shantae is a clear cut example of why.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 20, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Miyamoto does have his creativity ... even the guy's personal hobbies are a closely guarded trade secret.



Just because he's secretive doesn't mean he's creative.


----------



## Twylyght (Dec 20, 2013)

@Teal   The ones I have are called Dragon Quest Monsters Joker 1 and 2.  I didn't see the word Joker in the title I saw during the Nintendo Direct thing so I guess it's based on a version we didn't get.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Oh?
> 
> His games don't reflect that today. So you could have fooled me. Actually, you did.
> 
> ...



A Metroid game made by Konami? Combining 2 Giger-esque alien shooters? Hell yes!!


----------



## Teal (Dec 20, 2013)

Twylyght said:


> @Teal   The ones I have are called Dragon Quest Monsters Joker 1 and 2.  I didn't see the word Joker in the title I saw during the Nintendo Direct thing so I guess it's based on a version we didn't get.


Link please.
I want to see which one it is. :I


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 20, 2013)

I can't believe this isn't on TV in any form:

[video=youtube;ybA6nGKi9pY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybA6nGKi9pY[/video]

Why did they take so long to upload this? It gives the intended message perfectly!


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 20, 2013)

Lovely games to showcase. Wii Sports Scam, Legend of Rehash HD, and Super Copypasta 3D World (still a good game actually).

Also, if you're going to call it an upgrade, why show them not one, but TWO games they've played before? Kinda defeats the purpose.

EDIT:

Forgot about this movie. Link was so boorish in this game LMFAO


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 20, 2013)

Milo said:


> and I could totally make that happen


In one hand you a have furry Macross/Top Gun wannabe and on the other, You have game based on holding the right button.

You know what, I _dare_ you.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 20, 2013)

Wait wait wait wait wait hold the* FUCK *up.

They're talking about not just one, but TWO Metroids coming out?
And one is maybe kinda maybe being made by Konami?


Guys...
Guys, I'll be back, later.






I think my brain just exploded.
(And also, my pants.)


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 20, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Wait wait wait wait wait hold the* FUCK *up.
> 
> They're talking about not just one, but TWO Metroids coming out?
> And one is maybe kinda maybe being made by Konami?
> ...



Where did you hear this? Tell me!!


----------



## Runefox (Dec 20, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Wait wait wait wait wait hold the* FUCK *up.
> 
> They're talking about not just one, but TWO Metroids coming out?
> And one is maybe kinda maybe being made by Konami?
> ...


I... I'm so sorry...

If you mean from Pachi's link... That's a wish list. :<


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 20, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Where did you hear this? Tell me!!


I thought that's what the article was implying.



Runefox said:


> I... I'm so sorry...
> 
> If you mean from Pachi's link... That's a wish list. :<


*MOTHER OF FUCKS.*

Oh well, a girl can dream.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 20, 2013)

Vae, I'm so sorry. :c

I wish Nintendo was awesome too.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Vae, I'm so sorry. :c
> 
> I wish Nintendo was awesome too.


Well, now I'm properly pissed off enough for the tone of the ask blog post I'm about to start.

So you are forgiven. Lol.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> And that was fun, but it was jokingly easy. Arcade games should be treated like arcade games. Sadly people only like it for the dialogue. So maybe Starfox should stay dead. :/



Yeah, sure, and let us stay over-saturated with a new Pokemon and Mario every 10 minutes. Or give Scrappy Doo an Oscar for Best Child Star.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 20, 2013)

It was cynicism, TFR...


----------



## Runefox (Dec 20, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Yeah, sure, and let us stay over-saturated with a new Pokemon and Mario every 10 minutes. Or give Scrappy Doo an Oscar for Best Child Star.



Weren't you all over all those Mario releases?


----------



## Twylyght (Dec 21, 2013)

Teal said:


> Link please.
> I want to see which one it is. :I



http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2013/07/dragon_quest_monsters_2_remake_coming_to_3ds_in_japan

According to the article, it's a remake of the gameboy color version of DQM 2.  I didn't have a gameboy color back then, so yeah, I didn't play that one.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14a-fORIrek&feature=player_embedded


----------



## BearLyons (Dec 21, 2013)

I wish we got the DQM 3DS remakes, but alas, I don't think it's to be... I also would've liked the Rocket Slime sequel that was released in Japan...


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 21, 2013)

*waiting impatiently* Still no updates from VGChartz?! Argh!!


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 22, 2013)

For what? Mario 3D World?
I'm wondering what's taking so long myself. Might update in January.

EDIT: EEALLY like this. The polygonal style looks pretty cool when drawn. Has a fantastic Art Deco appeal.




Robert Fear (such a kickass fuckin name).


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 22, 2013)

Speaking of which:


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 22, 2013)

O-O
But it's no TIE Interceptor. :c


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 22, 2013)

Here's a real question : Why hasn't Milo been banned?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 22, 2013)

EDIT: Nevermind. Scratch that. I'm not gonna add to derailment.

Um...
Ummmm...
nintendo a shit
bring fzero
and uh...stop wif mario?
.-.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> EDIT: Nevermind. Scratch that. I'm not gonna add to derailment.
> 
> Um...
> Ummmm...
> ...



Can't stop with Mario forever.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 22, 2013)

Normally I'd agree with wanting less Mario, but Super Mario 3D Land looks too amazing.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 22, 2013)

Well I wouldn't have ANY issue with this much Mario if there was a balance. There isn't. There just FUCKING isn't. Buuuut, I actually wasn't trying to start a new topic. It's been said already. I just wanted to cheaply get back to the topic.











dis gaem...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> dis gaem...


Welcome to 2008, Pachi.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 23, 2013)

Still no update to VGChartz, not even for non-Nintendo games. Are they off for the Holidays or something?

Anyway, just got A Link Between Worlds. It's every bit as good as I was promised.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 24, 2013)

Ooooooh my God. N64 games with a 360 controller. @w@
I thought I was playing F-Zero X before. But now I'm _PLAYING_ F-Zero fucking X. WipEout works p nice too. Turok sucks bunz with this thing though. :c

I should sell my N64. Wonder how much they go for.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 24, 2013)

So AlbWs is now game of the year (by IGN), And everyone is flipping their shit over it.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 24, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> So AlbWs is now game of the year (by IGN), And everyone is flipping their shit over it.



Why? Because IGN is using it's brain for once?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 24, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Why? Because IGN is using it's brain for once?



Depends who you ask, a lot of people felt Last of Us was a better game, or even Animal Crossing New Leaf (especially due to multiplayer aspect). Some felt more indie was interesting like Papers Please.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 24, 2013)

I definitely wouldn't call Zelda GoTY...
It's great. Light years better than the previous installment, but it doesn't surpass the game it takes after. Of course it IS Zelda so of course it would win.

I definitely would have voted Papers, Please myself.

My sis got me a capture card. I just need Wii component cables and I'll be aces. Until then (like next week)I can only do black and white Wii vids.

[video=youtube;MhPr6E1P-Gs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhPr6E1P-Gs[/video]

I'm not gonna spam the thread with these though.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 26, 2013)

I take it Zelda got completely changed about also.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 26, 2013)

The most probable explanation to me is that it's her Down B and her Transformation move's now a taunt. And I'm gonna hope it's like that for every transforming character.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 26, 2013)

SirRob said:


> The most probable explanation to me is that it's her Down B and her Transformation move's now a taunt. And I'm gonna hope it's like that for every transforming character.


What if they got rid of Shiek altogether?



SirRob said:


>


Spirit Tracks reference FTW!


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 26, 2013)

I got no problems with anything...unless they remove R.O.B.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 26, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> What if they got rid of Shiek altogether?


Not happening. Too popular.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 26, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Not happening. Too popular.


[video=youtube;If9b7pia5Jc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=If9b7pia5Jc[/video]


SirRob said:


> *snip*


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 26, 2013)

So, apparently the Nintendo eShop on both Wii U and 3DS is down.

Could it have something to do with that recent ice storm?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 26, 2013)

It most likely crashed do to the holidays...
More Nintendo incompetence.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 26, 2013)

It's been doing that for the past few days.

Nintendo needs to just have a webpage eshop up, that sends the data to the 3DS / Wii / Wii U / whatever the shit associated with your account.
Kind of like how I can download Android apps for my phone on the actual web page.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 26, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> It's been doing that for the past few days.
> 
> Nintendo needs to just have a webpage eshop up, that sends the data to the 3DS / Wii / Wii U / whatever the shit associated with your account.
> Kind of like how I can download Android apps for my phone on the actual web page.



Practical. ^_^


----------



## SirRob (Dec 26, 2013)

I heard it was because of Pokebank. It was actually taken down from the Japanese eShop following its release yesterday.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 26, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> It's been doing that for the past few days.
> 
> Nintendo needs to just have a webpage eshop up, that sends the data to the 3DS / Wii / Wii U / whatever the shit associated with your account.
> Kind of like how I can download Android apps for my phone on the actual web page.



Nintendo doing something tech savvy? Oh man, THAT would have been a Christmas miracle.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Nintendo doing something tech savvy? Oh man, THAT would have been a Christmas miracle.



They said they're making Android apps. =P


----------



## SirRob (Dec 26, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


>


If Sheik was axed before Toon Link... I would write an angry letter and not send it.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 27, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> They said they're making Android apps. =P



No, they said they're exploring options for mobile.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Well, Dr. Luigi is out now. Any thoughts on it? I think it might be good.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 2, 2014)

What's Dr. Luigi? I literally only just heard about it from your post, and looking it up on image search gives me a bunch of promo Luigi renders, one supposed screenshot, a million Luigi fanarts and some really unfortunate results from a liposuction surgeon by the same name involving saggy breasts.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;A_HDOXAMnZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_HDOXAMnZo[/video]

I wish they'd bring back the SNES remix of the Dr. Mario theme some time....


----------



## Runefox (Jan 2, 2014)

So... The only new features are... L-shaped blocks and touchscreen controls? I guess for $15 though that's not too bad.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 2, 2014)

I'd still buy it.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 2, 2014)

Notice the L-shaped blocks are oriented to have 3 blocks of the same color in a row.  That's deliberate.  Unless you're playing on the game's Hard mode, or multiplayer where L-shaped blocks that are mixed up are ALSO deliberate.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 2, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Notice the L-shaped blocks are oriented to have 3 blocks of the same color in a row.  That's deliberate.  Unless you're playing on the game's Hard mode, or multiplayer where L-shaped blocks that are mixed up are ALSO deliberate.



Ah, so it gives a new kind of feeling to the Dr. Mario formula.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 2, 2014)

If you look closely at the video, during the multiplayer match when one person scores a combo, it mixes up the colors on what the next guy is about to receive.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 2, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> If you look closely at the video, during the multiplayer match when one person scores a combo, it mixes up the colors on what the next guy is about to receive.



[video=youtube;eYDkGJmSfy0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYDkGJmSfy0[/video]

EDIT:

Why does this seem so accurate?


----------



## Distorted (Jan 3, 2014)

I've been so immersed in my games lately...

I'm playing the Bravely Default demo right now and it's basically a Final Fantasy 3 copy with a couple of gimmicks. The classes seem the same as in FF3 but the skills and abilities are all interchangeable (i.e. ninja using dragoon skills). It's sort of reminds me of the way FF Tactics does it. It's seems a bit op if you can do it right. And the demo seems to just want you to develop your town by streetpassing people. There's only a couple of places to go outside the town anyway. 

The only thing that seems to make it interesting at this point is using brave attacks or defaulting, hence the name of the game. But when you think about it, you're actually just waiting a turn to use an additional action the next turn. If it weren't for the skills you get it'd be pretty silly. There's no indication of whether the story is good or not though. If it has a good story, then I'll more than likely get it.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 3, 2014)

I just found this chart, but I don't know what it's supposed to be analyzing. More importantly, Nintendo's included in it, so I don't know what it means for them.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 4, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I just found this chart, but I don't know what it's supposed to be analyzing. More importantly, Nintendo's included in it, so I don't know what it means for them.



That more or less proves what we already know: Nintendo has never taken a loss on hardware, but Microsoft was extremely aggressive when they entered the business and Sony spent massive amounts to develop and then release the PS3 at a loss. They also introduced the PlayStation at a loss to kill the Saturn, which was priced at a profit because that's how it had always been prior to that. They did it again with the PS2 to kill off the Dreamcast, and the rest is history.

Where Nintendo has been conservative with their cash reserves, Microsoft and Sony have not.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 4, 2014)

Runefox said:


> That more or less proves what we already know: Nintendo has never taken a loss on hardware, but Microsoft was extremely aggressive when they entered the business and Sony spent massive amounts to develop and then release the PS3 at a loss. They also introduced the PlayStation at a loss to kill the Saturn, which was priced at a profit because that's how it had always been prior to that. They did it again with the PS2 to kill off the Dreamcast, and the rest is history.
> 
> Where Nintendo has been conservative with their cash reserves, Microsoft and Sony have not.



I always knew Nintendo was better with money than the other two big wigs.

EDIT:

Him too?! What happened to the big three putting bounties on each other's heads and exchanging unbridled insults?!


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 4, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I always knew Nintendo was better with money than the other two big wigs.


If MS or Sony's gaming sectors failed they basically just say "well so much for that" and go back to computers/electronics.

If Nintendo's gaming sector fails, _no more Nintendo_.

That's a pretty big difference.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 4, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> If MS or Sony's gaming sectors failed they basically just say "well so much for that" and go back to computers/electronics.
> 
> If Nintendo's gaming sector fails, _no more Nintendo_.
> 
> That's a pretty big difference.



Now you know another reason why I had such a sheer dislike of non-Nintendo consoles.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 10, 2014)

Well, Wii Fit U is out today. Those of you who have played and/or bought it, your thoughts?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 10, 2014)

#mythoughts


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> #mythoughts



Well of course that would happen, look at how fit she is! No pun intended.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 22, 2014)

There's been two legitimate-looking images floating around of Palutena in Smash Bros. After looking through released images of the 3ds version, I can't find anything that matches up exactly with the background images, which implies they're real.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 22, 2014)

Still gonna be cautious 'bout it and wait for the actual ND to come by, which should arrive any day now...
Aaaany day now... Any day now ?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 22, 2014)

I dunno if Palutena will be revealed anytime soon, if she's actually in. It hasn't been that long since we got Rosalina, and she's the only newcomer we've seen since E3. We're probably gonna see Diddy Kong next for Tropical Freeze; veteran announcements have consistently been tied in with game releases.
We'll probably get a Direct soon... after Pokebank comes out internationally. I don't think Iwata wants to have to give another "Please Understand".


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 22, 2014)

Good point for the reveal.
But yeah, I'm still pretty confident a Direct will come very soon, mostly since the investors meeting is just around the corner and Nintendo prob'bly wants to put them in a good mood before saying they screwed up... Or they'll do it the other way around and wait after the meeting. In any case, it's in the coming two weeks.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 22, 2014)

The former's pretty sound logic. I dunno if there's anything Nintendo can do right now to entice investors though. It'll be interesting to see what they come up with.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 22, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I dunno if Palutena will be revealed anytime soon, if she's actually in. It hasn't been that long since we got Rosalina, and she's the only newcomer we've seen since E3. We're probably gonna see Diddy Kong next for Tropical Freeze; veteran announcements have consistently been tied in with game releases.
> We'll probably get a Direct soon... after Pokebank comes out internationally. I don't think Iwata wants to have to give another "Please Understand".



I still think we should give him the boot after all those Please Understands. Look at where Nintendo is now because of his sloppy decision making.

If it weren't for Nintendo's billions of dollars in the bank, Iwata would have destroyed the company completely. He's wasted $750 million dollars in nearly 3 years.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 22, 2014)

Well... If Iwata didn't rise up to being the head of Nintendo, there prob'bly wouldn't have been any Wii, nor DS, thus no billions in the bank. Iwata did a lot of good to the company. Sure he endorsed quite a few freakishly stupid decisions as of late with the Wii U, but at least he didn't go towards smartphones like Square Enix and is in part responsible for one of the greatest marketing tools ever seen in the business : the Nintendo Direct. Like Jaffe said, he's done too much good before that he's allowed the current miss-steps, so let's just cut him some slack and wait and see if MK8 and Smash work before sending him off.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 22, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Well... If Iwata didn't rise up to being the head of Nintendo, there prob'bly wouldn't have been any Wii, nor DS, thus no billions in the bank. Iwata did a lot of good to the company. Sure he endorsed quite a few freakishly stupid decisions as of late with the Wii U, but at least he didn't go towards smartphones like Square Enix and is in part responsible for one of the greatest marketing tools ever seen in the business : the Nintendo Direct. Like Jaffe said, he's done too much good before that he's allowed the current miss-steps, so let's just cut him some slack and wait and see if MK8 and Smash work before sending him off.



Then why isn't the Nintendo Direct working?

It's not getting nearly the results of actual TV commercials did for Nintendo.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 22, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I still think we should give him the boot after all those Please Understands. Look at where Nintendo is now because of his sloppy decision making.
> 
> If it weren't for Nintendo's billions of dollars in the bank, Iwata would have destroyed the company completely. He's wasted $750 million dollars in nearly 3 years.



Yeah, because lets forget the shitload of cash he made with the Wii and DS, right? I mean come on now, that is all in the past! :V
Holy fuck that's stupid... Nintendo isn't looking nearly as bad as you are making it out here. Could you PLEASE tone down your ultra dramatic Nintendo posts? Shit's getting annoying. Especially since you have no idea what you are talking about.

And what do you mean the Nintendo Direct isn't working? Of course it's working! It's like a mini E3 press conference, the fans love that stuff! And that's what they are making it for, their core audience who actively follow all Nintendo news.
Nintendo has marketing issues right now. But that's not Iwata's fault alone. The whole company is to blame for that.

Also, when you say "Look at where Nintendo is now" you *COMPLETELY* ignore the position that Sony was in when they released the freaking PS3! No one bought that thing, people were speculating that it would be the last Sony console because of poor sales and the Sony stock price dropped by more than 10% in 2008. JUST AS IT IS HAPPENING TO NINTENDO NOW. And what happened? The PS3 turned out to be a massive success at the end. 80 million consoles sold, just like the 360.
Please, just stop listening to the media bullshit for a minute and use some common sense when posting here... Because so far you have fallen flat on your nose 90% of the time with your nonsense >__>


----------



## SirRob (Jan 22, 2014)

You can't really blame him for being overly negative, up until recent events this whole thread has been overwhelmingly negative.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 28, 2014)

Am I the only one who's heard of this?


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 28, 2014)

So they're changing up the rules on who gets to grab a ledge?  That's quite a subtle change indeed.  It doesn't address the _other_ form of 'edge camping' though (wait for them to climb back up and THEN smack them), and I'm not sure if they even can.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 28, 2014)

This guy sounded like he knew what he was talking about at first, but the end made think he's an idiot.

Seriously? Keeping Wii in the name? Does this guy even know why people don't know the Wii U's a separate console from it's predecessor? >.<

Furthermore, he's suggesting the launch of a Nintendo Steam Machine, which could kill whatever little demand for the Wii U would be left in the end of 2015.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 28, 2014)

If Nintendo wants to go the Steam route all they need to do is have more downloadable titles.  Or something like that?

No, wait, Steam games are PC games that run on standardized hardware.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 28, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> If Nintendo wants to go the Steam route all they need to do is have more downloadable titles.  Or something like that?
> 
> No, wait, Steam games are PC games that run on standardized hardware.



Exactly!

Nintendo's best bet is to make more first-party games for it's own hardware, AND dip into their cash reserves to make better marketing strategies.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 29, 2014)

Sakurai is such a troll.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 29, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Sakurai is such a troll.



I've seen worse trolls lately. *cough*Michael*cough* *cough*Pachter*cough*.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 29, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Furthermore, he's suggesting the launch of a Nintendo Steam Machine, which could kill whatever little demand for the Wii U would be left in the end of 2015.



You can't kill something that's already dead. 

Also I'm not sure if this was posted or not but this happened.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 29, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> You can't kill something that's already dead.
> 
> Also I'm not sure if this was posted or not but this happened.



Well, he's finally done SOMETHING to help alleviate his mistake.

Now if only he can dip into company reserves to create a bitchinly massive campaign to advertise DKC TF.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 29, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> You can't kill something that's already dead.
> 
> Also I'm not sure if this was posted or not but this happened.



Nothing new, he already did the same thing when the 3DS was doing poorly. He cut his pay, made some drastic decisions and boom, up went the console. In any case, we'll see tomorrow morning what they'll come up with


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 29, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Nothing new, he already did the same thing when the 3DS was doing poorly. He cut his pay, made some drastic decisions and boom, up went the console. In any case, we'll see tomorrow morning what they'll come up with



As long as he does the following:

-Dip into company reserves to create a bitchinly massive campaign to advertise DKC TF. And I mean massive! MASSIVE!


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 29, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> As long as he does the following:
> 
> -Dip into company reserves to create a bitchinly massive campaign to advertise DKC TF. And I mean massive! MASSIVE!



No one's going to buy a Wii U for Donkey Kong Country. Doing something like that would just waste money.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 29, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> No one's going to buy a Wii U for Donkey Kong Country. Doing something like that would just waste money.



Super Mario 3D World says hi. Oh, and so do Pikmin 3, Wind Waker HD, Wii Party U, Rayman Legends, New Super Luigi U, Dr. Luigi, The Wonderful 101, and soon Donkey Kong Country.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 29, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Super Mario 3D World says hi. Oh, and so do Pikmin 3, Wind Waker HD, Wii Party U, Rayman Legends, New Super Luigi U, Dr. Luigi, The Wonderful 101, and soon Donkey Kong Country.



That must be why the Wii U is selling so much.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 29, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> As long as he does the following:
> 
> -Dip into company reserves to create a bitchinly massive campaign to advertise DKC TF. And I mean massive! MASSIVE!



(I do remember kinda sorta forcing them* to deploy the big guns at a huge anime expo in France when Solatorobo came out, so maybe they will do at least a few things for DKC too)
* Sent Nintendo France a mail begging for a localisation of the game and with instructions that would be useful concerning the advertising of the game while saying I would do my journalisming thing, which I did almost to the point of sickening my readers... Even if I don't know if my mail had an impact, they definitely followed nearly to a tee what I instructed, so I like to think I made a multi-billion company do something great ^^'


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 29, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> (I do remember kinda sorta forcing them* to deploy the big guns at a huge anime expo in France when Solatorobo came out, so maybe they will do at least a few things for DKC too)
> * Sent Nintendo France a mail begging for a localisation of the game and with instructions that would be useful concerning the advertising of the game while saying I would do my journalisming thing, which I did almost to the point of sickening my readers... Even if I don't know if my mail had an impact, they definitely followed nearly to a tee what I instructed, so I like to think I made a multi-billion company do something great ^^'



Well, they did release this:

[video=youtube;Dm2pMd-1BkY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dm2pMd-1BkY[/video]


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 29, 2014)

Yeah, though they didn't put _a lot_ of money into it (which is why using Internet celebrities is becoming more and more the trend). Cheap advertising and good advertising too, as the skit is quite good (the Burches are fantastic but Wong... Sorry dude, overacting is never the solution)

Unrelated Fun Fact : when I have the time, I sometimes translate HAWP videos into French (Anthony Burch gave me his blessing ^^)


----------



## SirRob (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey Red, that investor's meeting you were talking about is going on now. He hasn't really said anything of interest thus far, mostly more of the same.

Edit: Uhhh uhhh Nintendo's gonna focus its efforts on 'improving quality of life' with a new device for both entertainment and health. I dunno the full details but this is definitely veering further away from pure game development.

http://gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=221370



			
				GoNintendo said:
			
		

> "Whatâ€™s Mr. Iwata going to focus on for the next 10 years? The main theme: enhancing the quality of life through entertainment. The key word is health, Mr. Iwata says. Citing a flood of wearable devices already on the market, he says Nintendo is trying out something completely new: non-wearables to monitor your health."





			
				GoNintendo said:
			
		

> "For those of you wondering what non-wearables are, Nintendo will unveil the details of its new business during 2014 and launch it for the fiscal year through March 2016."




Edit 2: Nintendo DS games will be available on the Wii U's virtual console. Huh.


----------



## VGAddict31 (Jan 29, 2014)

Mario Kart 8's coming out in May.

http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/01/29/live-nintendos-strategy-briefing-to-address-future-direction/


----------



## SirRob (Jan 29, 2014)

In Japan, anyway.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 30, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Edit 2: Nintendo DS games will be available on the Wii U's virtual console. Huh.



Well, the GamePad does have that second screen....


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeah, I've just seen a bit of the rundown (hooray for timezones) aaand... Yeah, the DS VC is kinda neat, though I would've prefered GameCube, cause y'know, Baten Kaitos and stuff... Really intrigued about the health bit, but as long as it is a sort of side-project I wouldn't mind. Also, they intend to re-exploit the hell out of characters, soooo... Nintendo Breakfast Cereal 2 ? I'd want that !


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 30, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Hey Red, that investor's meeting you were talking about is going on now. He hasn't really said anything of interest thus far, mostly more of the same.
> 
> Edit: Uhhh uhhh Nintendo's gonna focus its efforts on 'improving quality of life' with a new device for both entertainment and health. I dunno the full details but this is definitely veering further away from pure game development.
> 
> http://gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=221370



That's kind of disturbing actually.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 30, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> That's kind of disturbing actually.



How is that disturbing?


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 30, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Nintendo Breakfast Cereal 2 ? I'd want that !


No, the proper answer is 'I'd eat  that'.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 30, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> How is that disturbing?



Nintendo making non-gaming stuff is a bad sign. What if they're in worse shape than we thought?


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 30, 2014)

Oh FFS, they are _not_ in bad shape. Sure the past year has been kinda rough, but they have the 3DS, which is performing really great (selling more than 4 million units in Japan in a year, a first in the last 10 years according to their report) and they still have the Wii money. Yamauchi tried lots of things when he ran the company, even trying the love hotel and food market while making trading cards. 

It's not because a company wants to branch out that it is in bad shape, on the contrary, it proves they have the budget to try stuff out. Nintendo has been known to go where they though there would be good stuff to be done and they just went on a 30 year hiatus with the gaming stuff in fact ♪


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 30, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Oh FFS, they are _not_ in bad shape. Sure the past year has been kinda rough, but they have the 3DS, which is performing really great (selling more than 4 million units in Japan in a year, a first in the last 10 years according to their report) and they still have the Wii money. Yamauchi tried lots of things when he ran the company, even trying the love hotel and food market while making trading cards.
> 
> It's not because a company wants to branch out that it is in bad shape, on the contrary, it proves they have the budget to try stuff out. Nintendo has been known to go where they though there would be good stuff to be done and they just went on a 30 year hiatus with the gaming stuff in fact â™ª



Thirty year hiatus?


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 30, 2014)

Let's just say that Nintendo has been around since the end of the XIXth century and have dabbled in a lot of activities : Hanafuda, trading cards, toys, food products, love hotels and electronic gadgetry to name a few. Hiroshi Yamauchi always went where the money could be and struck mostly gold (though kinda sorta nearly led the company to an early end by spreading a bit too wide. When videogames were a success, they shifted all of their efforts towards it, putting the other activities to sleep, hence my "hiatus". So yeah, if they decide to go to the health business, it'll just be another activity, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 31, 2014)

Also known as 'diversifying' ?


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 31, 2014)

Exactly. Also, why think Nintendo would be doomed doing this when Sony and Microsoft have been doing the same for decades ? It's just trying to make more money by taking some risks, is all.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 31, 2014)

HNNNNNNNGGGGG


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 31, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Nintendo making non-gaming stuff is a bad sign. What if they're in worse shape than we thought?



Microsoft and Sony make non-gaming stuff too, that just means they're doing what their competitors are doing and simply exploring new business opportunities. That doens't mean they're just gonna stop making games all of a sudden just because they expand a little bit.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 31, 2014)

SirRob said:


> HNNNNNNNGGGGG



@Second picture: Secret butt fun?


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 31, 2014)

SirRob said:


> HNNNNNNNGGGGG



Mega Lucario Final Smash anyone?

(Agree that pic #2 just screams Rule 34.)



>


Notice how that stage is the 3DS Rainbow Road?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 1, 2014)

I just heard that Miyomoto said Smash 4 will be released at the end of 2014.

Anybody else hear this? It needs something to back it off before being dismissed.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 1, 2014)

There was a mistranslation : it's "by the end of 2014" and not "at" ^^


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 1, 2014)

I can't wait for all this new content that will be in SSB4! We've waited years for it!

*only selects one character, shuts off items, doesn't pick any stage but Final Destination*


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 1, 2014)

Digitalpotato said:


> I can't wait for all this new content that will be in SSB4! We've waited years for it!
> 
> *only selects one character, shuts off items, doesn't pick any stage but Final Destination*



Hey now, sometimes we play Dreamland, or Yoshi's Story.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 1, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Hey now, sometimes we play Dreamland, or Yoshi's Story.



Yes, but Final Destination is a whole stage of badassery.

EDIT:

DKC TF now has a commercial:

[video=youtube;-vCkwAqzB3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vCkwAqzB3g[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Feb 3, 2014)

Well heck, now I can't like, not get this game.

[yt]-9qXAjOJGz0[/yt]

Hearing this, it makes me wonder why they ever made Donkey Kong -not- this. If Donkey Kong was this 100% of the time it'd be my favorite series.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 4, 2014)

I like the looks of what worlds and levels we can expect in this one, but I wish they were more diverse.

I've seen them listed as a rainforest, a mountain range, a grassland, a harbor, a jungle, and finally DK Island frozen over.

In comparison, this is what the layout for worlds in the previous game; a jungle, a beach, an ancient city, a mine, a forest, a canyon, a factory, and a volcanic range.

I wish the next Donkey Kong Country game would have another haunted world (like Gloomy Gulch from the second game), or another wild west themed world (like DK: King of Swing had for it's second world).


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 7, 2014)

Sorry, just had to post this:

[video=youtube;mgEy88l5WpQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgEy88l5WpQ[/video]


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 8, 2014)

I feel at home in this thread.

I think 95% of all games I have played or will ever play are Nintendo games.
That being said, any other Pikmin players here? I've been playing it a lot recently.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 8, 2014)

Kamek_Sans said:


> I feel at home in this thread.
> 
> I think 95% of all games I have played or will ever play are Nintendo games.
> That being said, any other Pikmin players here? I've been playing it a lot recently.



I've yet to pick up Pikmin 3 but really want to. Loved the second one, found the first stressful, soooo... Maybe in a few months ^^'


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 8, 2014)

I feel that if you thought Pikmin 1 was stressful, you might think Pikmin 3 is stressful too. You have a buffer of juice that you get from collecting fruit, and you can extend it by collecting more fruit. Otherwise I would reccomend it to anyone who likes the first 2.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 8, 2014)

Well at least it isn't a countdown ^^' But yeah, I know I'll like it (being a Nintendo oriented games journalist 'n stuff) but I still need the money and time to get it ^^'


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 8, 2014)

Since Donkey Kong Country Tropical Freeze doesn't use the Gamepad that much, you think this might mean Nintendo's going to just ditch the Gamepad?


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 8, 2014)

That's like saying "New Super Mario Bros. Wii doesn't use motion control that much, does that mean that Nintendo is going back to analog control?"


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 9, 2014)

There is one thing I'm dying to try out on DKC, it's whether or not it is compatible with the SNES Virtual Console controller. I'll try it out once I get my review code sometime tomorrow (it got mixed up and I received a review code for Super Mario Bros. 3... Grrr), but if it does, it's gonna be oh so sweet ♪


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 9, 2014)

Do you mean Tropical Freeze because how does everyone not have DKC??!??!?!?!


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 9, 2014)

Kamek_Sans said:


> That's like saying "New Super Mario Bros. Wii doesn't use motion control that much, does that mean that Nintendo is going back to analog control?"



But it only uses the GamePad for off-TV play.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 9, 2014)

Kamek_Sans said:


> Do you mean Tropical Freeze because how does everyone not have DKC??!??!?!?!



Yeah, I meant Tropical Freeze, should get it tomorrow (and by the time it gets downloaded it'll be playable Tuesday I guess, which still kinda sucks because I prolly won't be able to write my review before the embargo lifts..).


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 9, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> But it only uses the GamePad for off-TV play.


I meant NSMBWii, not NSMBU :V

I'ma super excited for DKCTF tho
Then again, I'm also excited for Yoshi's New Island...
and Mario Kart 8....

and they all come out around the same time...



STOP NINTENDO I DON'T HAVE THAT MUCH MONEY


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 9, 2014)

Kamek_Sans said:


> I meant NSMBWii, not NSMBU :V
> 
> I'ma super excited for DKCTF tho
> Then again, I'm also excited for Yoshi's New Island...
> ...



Also, you forgot Smash Bros, Bayonetta 2, X, Yarn Yoshi, Hyrule Warriors and others which I can't really recall right now. Nintendo isn't doomed. We are.


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 9, 2014)

I only meant that all three of those games came out at the same time (Spring/end of this month for DKCTF), I'm totally preordering the hell out of all those games

(Except Bayonetta 2 and X)
(What is X even? :V It sounds interesting and a lot of people seem to be looking forward to it)


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 9, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Also, you forgot Smash Bros, Bayonetta 2, X, Yarn Yoshi, Hyrule Warriors and others which I can't really recall right now. Nintendo isn't doomed. We are.



Will Smash Bros. at least stop all this Nintendo is doomed bullshit?


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 10, 2014)

Kamek_Sans said:


> I only meant that all three of those games came out at the same time (Spring/end of this month for DKCTF), I'm totally preordering the hell out of all those games
> 
> (Except Bayonetta 2 and X)
> (What is X even? :V It sounds interesting and a lot of people seem to be looking forward to it)



Realised what you said minutes after sending the reply (hooray for posting at 1 in the morning after 10 hours of playing a game -_-). Anyway, X is the "sequel" to Xenoblade Chronicles, and since Xenoblade was one of the best RPGs of those past 10 years for many, it's easy to see why people (like me) are hyped beyond compare ^^

Also, this arrived ♪ https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BgGs1zFIUAAwrZs.jpg (yeah, I can brag from time to time ♪)


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 10, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Will Smash Bros. at least stop all this Nintendo is doomed bullshit?



The BS stopped for the 3DS after they release Animal Crossig and PokÃ©mon. At that point the system pretty much flew off the shelves.
So once they give us software like Smash Bros. or Mario Kart for the Wii U sales are gonna get better there as well.



RedLeFrench said:


> Also, this arrived â™ª https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BgGs1zFIUAAwrZs.jpg (yeah, I can brag from time to time â™ª)



Jeez, 11GB? Good thing you can hook up USB drives to the Wii U 
8GB for the standard console and 30GB for the premium package... I never got why they did that. Hard drives are so cheap these days. Sure flash memory is much faster but having just 30GB for all your download stuff just isn't useful at all. On the standard Wii U you couldn't even download Tropical Freeze XD
The old Xbox 360 Arcade version was just as pointless.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 10, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> The BS stopped for the 3DS after they release Animal Crossig and PokÃ©mon. At that point the system pretty much flew off the shelves.
> So once they give us software like Smash Bros. or Mario Kart for the Wii U sales are gonna get better there as well.
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe it's so Nintendo can sell more of the 32 gig version.

Makes me realize that the next Nintendo console should have a total of at least 1 terabyte (It'll be cheaper to put on in by, say, 2017).


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 10, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Jeez, 11GB? Good thing you can hook up USB drives to the Wii U
> 8GB for the standard console and 30GB for the premium package... I never got why they did that. Hard drives are so cheap these days. Sure flash memory is much faster but having just 30GB for all your download stuff just isn't useful at all. On the standard Wii U you couldn't even download Tropical Freeze XD
> The old Xbox 360 Arcade version was just as pointless.



I had to do some heavy clean-up to make this bad boy fit and really need an external hard drive in the near future (though with my _very_ shitty pay, I'll have to wait a looong time)

Also, as of the time I'm writing this, the game will finish installing in litterally 2 minutes. Took more than 30 minutes to do so. Hooray for downloadable games...


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't believe this article. >_<

They list both Sony AND Nintendo as at the risk of collapsing in the next decade. Really? They think a company that has nearly $17 billion stashed away is going to fall apart just like that?


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 10, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Also, as of the time I'm writing this, the game will finish installing in litterally 2 minutes. Took more than 30 minutes to do so. Hooray for downloadable games...



That's something Nintendo needs to fix. Their internet services are just too slow and clunky. Microsoft and Sony are gearing up for pure digital distribution and streaming services while Nintendo is just now learning the basics of selling games online...
When I downloaded Wind Waker HD, which is a 4 or 5GB download, with my 100MBit connection it also took about 20 minutes just to download it and then it had to install it. That is pretty damn slow...



TransformerRobot said:


> I don't believe this article. >_<
> 
> They list both Sony AND Nintendo as at the risk of collapsing in the next decade. Really? They think a company that has nearly $17 billion stashed away is going to fall apart just like that?



Sony definitely is in trouble. What many people don't see is that Sony doesn't just make consoles. They sell pretty much every kind of electronic device imaginable. And most of their products simply don't sell well. If I remember correctly they recently sold their PC and TV businesses. That is a huge deal in my opinion! Back in the day everyone had Sony TVs. It was THE brand to go to for electronic devices. But today no one wants their overpriced stuff anymore because other brands offer the same devices at better prices...
Their credit rating was recently also changed to shit tier level again. They are pretty much broke, one of their only businesses that works out is the Playstation brand. But a company as big as Sony can't survive from that alone.
I think Sony is gonna change a LOT during this console generation. They have to, otherwise they are gonna go belly up.

As for Nintendo, that is just hype about nothing. Sure, the Wii U is not selling well. But the 3DS is. And as you said, they have a ton of cash in the bank, unlike Sony.
They will be fine. They can afford having a Wii U or Gamecube every now and then. As long as they get their butt in motion with their new console after the Wii U they will be perfectly fine.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 10, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> That's something Nintendo needs to fix. Their internet services are just too slow and clunky. Microsoft and Sony are gearing up for pure digital distribution and streaming services while Nintendo is just now learning the basics of selling games online...
> When I downloaded Wind Waker HD, which is a 4 or 5GB download, with my 100MBit connection it also took about 20 minutes just to download it and then it had to install it. That is pretty damn slow...
> 
> 
> ...



At least Nintendo is working on a new business direction with the health and wellness products they teased earlier.

Also, maybe they can add to that stash I mentioned if they get rid of Reggie. Nobody seems to like him no matter what he says or does.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 10, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> At least Nintendo is working on a new business direction with the health and wellness products they teased earlier.
> 
> Also, maybe they can add to that stash I mentioned if they get rid of Reggie. Nobody seems to like him no matter what he says or does.



I think they should keep Reggie just for the PR. For a CEO he is really charismatic. I have no idea what kind of decisions he makes for NOA but they really should keep him as their "clown" for conferences 
I dunno why, but I just like the guy^^


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 10, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> I think they should keep Reggie just for the PR. For a CEO he is really charismatic. I have no idea what kind of decisions he makes for NOA but they really should keep him as their "clown" for conferences
> I dunno why, but I just like the guy^^



I only liked the time he went on stage and said "We're here to take names and kick ass.".

Anyway, to get back to the fate of the Wii U, if it turns out to be a failure by 2017, will some of it's games be re-released for the succeeding platform? You know, to squeeze more sales out of them? Pikmin 3 has been out since last August and has only sold 710k. What if it doesn't become a million seller by 2015?


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 10, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> They can afford having a [Virtual Boy] every now and then.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 10, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


>



*cocks Super Scope* Say it again! Say Virtual Boy again, I double dare you, motherfucker!


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 10, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> *cocks Super Scope* Say it again! Say Virtual Boy again, I double dare you, motherfucker!


*cocks dual Zappers, grey in one hand and orange in the other*

. . . Power Glove.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 10, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


>



Or:


CaptainCool said:


> They can afford having a [PS3 launch] every now and then.


Bit of a stretch but I like reminding people that the PS3 was doing just as badly when it launched


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 10, 2014)

I wish Nintendo would go back to saying "Only on X" for their hardware. Even Sony's doing it now (for multiplatform games even), and I don't remember them doing it before.


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 10, 2014)

Sony is good at making hardware. Microsoft is good at making hardware AND software. Nintendo is good at making games.

As long as a game is good, it doesn't matter how powerful the system is. That's the glory of Nintendo, IMO; they know how to make amazing games on any level of hardware.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 10, 2014)

Kamek_Sans said:


> Sony is good at making hardware. Microsoft is good at making hardware AND software. Nintendo is good at making games.
> 
> As long as a game is good, it doesn't matter how powerful the system is. That's the glory of Nintendo, IMO; they know how to make amazing games on any level of hardware.



Sony is also bad at lying apparently.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 10, 2014)

Kamek_Sans said:


> Sony is good at making hardware. Microsoft is good at making hardware AND software. Nintendo is good at making games.
> 
> As long as a game is good, it doesn't matter how powerful the system is. That's the glory of Nintendo, IMO; they know how to make amazing games on any level of hardware.



I think Nintendo is amazing at making hardware as well. Their stuff is rocksolid! Extremely high build quality and an extremely low hardware failure rate!
360 failure rate? 24% (average of all 360 models including the new slim ones)
PS3 failure rate? 10%
Wii failure rate? less than 3%. That is impressive.

Their hardware is also always very capable of running their games. The Wii wasn't very powerful compared to the PS3 but they did manage to make Mario Galaxy 1 and 2 and Skyward Sword run on it! And those games look awesome.

The Wii U in essence does the same thing. It's using older hardware than the XBOne and PS4 but that just means it's reliable hardware. I haven't heared about high Wii U failure rates!
And when I look at Mario 3D World I think it is more than powerful enough. That game looks awesome!



TransformerRobot said:


> Sony is also bad at lying apparently.



Yeah, they are all cunts in some way. Microsoft tried BS DRM, Sony is using dishonest advertisement.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 10, 2014)

Again about Nintendo, forgot to talk about their games in general.
They are amazing compared to the rest of the industry. From my experience no developer releases games with this level of polishing. I have never encountered any dramatic glitches in Nintendo games. At least not without forcing them to happen.
But when I look at something like Mario 3D World the atmosphere is just so incredible and the controls are so super tight!
Or something as simple as a kart racing game... I just watched the recording of a lifestream of someone playing a M&M's kart racer... What a horrible abomination.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 10, 2014)

This is kinda silly, but I've really been getting into the habit of waking up and checking Sakurai's daily posts. It helps me get up in the morning.
I hope he delays Smash Bros forever so he can keep doing them


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 11, 2014)

SirRob said:


> This is kinda silly, but I've really been getting into the habit of waking up and checking Sakurai's daily posts. It helps me get up in the morning.
> I hope he delays Smash Bros forever so he can keep doing them



*smacks SirRob* Are you insane?!


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 11, 2014)

A bunch of Nintendo fanboys decided to make a video game company while simultaneously burning as many bridges as possible. Their imminent failure just makes me giddy.

Unless this isn't just some elaborate joke which would be pretty funny.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm happy that this new developer has arisen.

Especially since they're not like CERTAIN developers. That's how Nintendo stays afloat; Not being like that.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 12, 2014)

Nintendo Direct tomorrow evening at 23 o'clock in France, so 22 in the UK.

Boom.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 12, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Nintendo Direct tomorrow evening at 23 o'clock in France, so 22 in the UK.
> 
> Boom.



What about in Canada?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 12, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I'm happy that this new developer has arisen.
> 
> Especially since they're not like CERTAIN developers. That's how Nintendo stays afloat; Not being like that.



You're right, Nintendo stays afloat with re-releasing the same games over and over for 20+ years, being completely unable to adapt to the internet, threatening let's players and EVO for giving them free publicity, and only being able to sustain themselves with Pokemon and their stash of Wii money.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 12, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> What about in Canada?



Haven't seen a North America announcement, but my guess is that if there is one, logically it should be at the same time as Europe, so with the 5 or 6 hours time zone thingy, it should be at around 3,4 or 5 in the afternoon, I dunno ^^'


----------



## SirRob (Feb 12, 2014)

There's a Twitter announcement for the NA Nintendo Direct-- 

"Join us on 2/13 at 2pm PT/5pm ET for a #NintendoDirectNA focusing on #WiiU & #3DS games coming by the end of spring"

I'll be able to watch it live since my class is cancelled. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 12, 2014)

We should do an official FAF Nintendo Direct Bingo Card or Drinking Game. Take one shot for rumour on the Majora's Mask remake, 2 for a new Star Fox, 10 for a Bayonetta 2 release date, etc.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 12, 2014)

None of those are gonna happen.

Edit: 
Finally get to hear this baby in its full glory. [noparse][/noparse]

[yt]Wot3Hmso5A0[/yt]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 13, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> 2 for a new Star Fox


never going to happen.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 13, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> never going to happen.



I want to belieeeeeeve !

No, but seriously, I'd say there's a 1 out of 7 chances a new Star Fox game'll come out in the next 2 years. And despite its sluginess, I quite liked Assault. Make it more dynamic and you can get the new SF64.

Oh and I want to put out something that bugs me to no end with the new DKC : the fact that the Jukebox only has 4 goddamn tracks per world ! Maybe there's more to unlock, but come on... No boss music ? Lame.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 13, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> I want to belieeeeeeve !
> 
> No, but seriously, I'd say there's a 1 out of 7 chances a new Star Fox game'll come out in the next 2 years. And despite its sluginess, I quite liked Assault. Make it more dynamic and you can get the new SF64.
> 
> Oh and I want to put out something that bugs me to no end with the new DKC : the fact that the Jukebox only has 4 goddamn tracks per world ! Maybe there's more to unlock, but come on... No boss music ? Lame.


It's Retro or bust.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 13, 2014)

Apparently this Direct is gonna be roughly 40 minutes long. So it's just as long as the last E3 conference and longer than any other Direct before.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 13, 2014)

I hear they're gonna talk about X, so that's exciting.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 13, 2014)

Honestly the only thing that can think of that would make me hype for this Direct is that if Nintendo miraculously announces they're teaming up with Sega again to make a new F-Zero with online. Of course this being an amazing idea means they'll never do it since it's much easier to re-release New Super Mario Bros.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 13, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> a new F-Zero with online


FaF - livin' in a pipe dream...


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 13, 2014)

I wish there was a new Punch-Out since I loved the Wii one so much.

Better yet, a Punch-Out where you play as the opponent boxers in multiplayer too, not just Little Mac.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 13, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I wish there was a new Punch-Out since I loved the Wii one so much.
> 
> Better yet, a Punch-Out where you play as the opponent boxers in multiplayer too, not just Little Mac.



Well they did just announce Little Mac for Smash Bros :V So that's better than nothin I guess XD


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 13, 2014)

Is it over yet?


----------



## SirRob (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow, there -was- a Bayonetta 2 trailer. 
No release date though.

I tried watching the thing live, but the stream froze so much I just waited until it ended to watch it. 

Also, Little Mac screenshots were released on the official site--







I like him already!


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 13, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Wow, there -was- a Bayonetta 2 trailer.
> No release date though.
> 
> I tried watching the thing live, but the stream froze so much I just waited until it ended to watch it.
> ...



Same here, I just went through it with my iPhone... Erf, there were some cool trailers. Nothing really new or interesting, but I didn't have too much grand expectations soooo... Meh.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 13, 2014)

I was pretty floored with how MK8 looked. Tropical Freeze, too. I'm very excited for the GBA VC release as well; I wanna get Golden Sun, Sacred Stones and Minish Cap for my 3DS. Edit: For the... Wii U? Huh??

You're right though, there weren't many new games announced. And the ones that were, were sort of smaller games.


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 13, 2014)

SO I WATCHED THE NEW NINTENDO DIRECT OKAY

HOW THE FUCK ARE THEY NOT DOING WELL I WILL BUY ALL THESE


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 13, 2014)

And also yes it's for Wii U, they intend to release DS titles too as well
As for Minish Cap, you shoulda been an ambassador

July 2 2011 bitchez~


----------



## Distorted (Feb 13, 2014)

Lil Mac for Smash? Okay, I can dig it. He looks height challenged though, and his edge game looks like his only weakness. Only time will tell. 

I was excited for Mario Kart 8 and Monster Hunter Ult. 4. It looks like they'll finally get that online co-op going without that add-on.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 13, 2014)

His air game in general's supposedly pretty bad, judging from the trailer.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 13, 2014)

Kamek_Sans said:


> July 2 2011 bitchez~


Enjoy your boring GBA game that flopped~


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 14, 2014)

Fuq u I loved Minish Cap


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 14, 2014)

On the MK8 note, I notice 3DS DK Jungle is going to be in its Retro Cup.  There was another clip I could swear I recognized as a 3DS stage, but which one I forget.

Mario Kart needs to feature more older (2-3+ games ago) courses and less newer ones in its Retro tracks anyway.  MK7 had only two each of SNES/GBA tracks (granted, one of them was SNES Rainbow Road, you can't beat that)....


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 14, 2014)

It will, probably; It was easier for MKDS though, it had one from each previous game.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 14, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I was pretty floored with how MK8 looked. Tropical Freeze, too.



... ... ... Okay, I've just looked the trailer they've showed for DKC. They basically showed everything cool o_o I would've been pissed if I had seen it before playing the game. So yeah, forget what you saw, or don't watch anything DKC-related before you gat your hands on it.

(PS : I loooooooove the boss design in the game)


----------



## SirRob (Feb 16, 2014)

Apparently GameSpot's review score for Tropical Freeze got leaked. Got a 5/10.






For reference, that's 0.6 points higher than Sonic 06.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 16, 2014)

I can see where they come from. It isn't as great as Returns and has a few glaring problems (mostly visibility and the dumb camera angles). Still, I enjoyed it quite a lot and will give it an 8.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 16, 2014)

Kamek_Sans said:


> It will, probably; It was easier for MKDS though, it had one from each previous game.



It's too bad they had to nerf the level of visual detail for the Baby Circuit (no roller coasters) and Yoshi Circuit (wtf missing the fingers, and possibly one shortcut?)


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 16, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> It's too bad they had to nerf the level of visual detail for the Baby Circuit (no roller coasters) and Yoshi Circuit (wtf missing the fingers, and possibly one shortcut?)



Where? I don't remember seeing that?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 16, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Apparently GameSpot's review score for Tropical Freeze got leaked. Got a 5/10.
> 
> 
> 
> For reference, that's 0.6 points higher than Sonic 06.



Oh I can't wait for the incoming tears.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 16, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Oh I can't wait for the incoming tears.



Oh I can't wait for you to post something that's actually funny.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 16, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Oh I can't wait for you to post something that's actually funny.



It seems as though I have struck a nerve.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 16, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> It seems as though I have struck a nerve.



No, really? A lot of the time I see you making almost no contribution to the topic at hand and just using this thread to be "le epik troll", except it's not funny and it comes off as annoying instead. Just like the Duck Hunt dog.

Also, I'm surprised that Nintendo has stooped to free-to-play and micro-transactions. They've never gone to an EA level of shallowness before.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 16, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Also, I'm surprised that Nintendo has stooped to free-to-play and micro-transactions. They've never gone to an EA level of shallowness before.



Not really. Because, if I am not mistaken, Sub Wars does give you the option to shell out a big sum at once to unlock everything (which is about 10€ I think). So it's not too bad as they gie you a good option, whereas EA just give you bad options (wait or pay for something that doesn't unlock anything valuable in the long run)


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 16, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Not really. Because, if I am not mistaken, Sub Wars does give you the option to shell out a big sum at once to unlock everything (which is about 10â‚¬ I think). So it's not too bad as they gie you a good option, whereas EA just give you bad options (wait or pay for something that doesn't unlock anything valuable in the long run)



Oh yeah, I forgot about that particular aspect of EA's shitty business practices.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 17, 2014)

The GameSpot review's up now. Surprise! It got a 6/10, actually.

http://www.gamespot.com/reviews/donkey-kong-country-tropical-freeze-review/1900-6415667/

"It's a shame that you can't have the game show you the best path like in Donkey Kong Country Returns"

"Tropical Freeze can get challenging and feel unfair when you're sent back to the beginning of a long, multistage boss battle, just because of a less-than-forgiving checkpoint system."

"Even the visuals fail to make an impact. They're nice enough, but like the level design, the environments are mostly bland."


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 17, 2014)

SirRob said:


> The GameSpot review's up now. Surprise! It got a 6/10, actually.
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/reviews/donkey-kong-country-tropical-freeze-review/1900-6415667/
> 
> ...



I doubt they'd say that about a PS4 sports title.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 17, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> No, really? A lot of the time I see you making almost no contribution to the topic at hand and just using this thread to be "le epik troll", except it's not funny and it comes off as annoying instead. Just like the Duck Hunt dog.
> 
> Also, I'm surprised that Nintendo has stooped to free-to-play and micro-transactions. They've never gone to an EA level of shallowness before.



What? I'm sorry but just because I'm not 100% into your fanboy circlejerk and have the _audacity_ to criticize Nintendo doesn't mean I'm some evil troll or some shit. Stop being an idiot.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 17, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> What? I'm sorry but just because I'm not 100% into your fanboy circlejerk and have the _audacity_ to criticize Nintendo doesn't mean I'm some evil troll or some shit. Stop being an idiot.



*slaps him with this* 





TransformerRobot said:


> I doubt they'd say that about a PS4 sports title.



Just to get you back on the topic at hand.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 17, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> *slaps him with this*
> 
> Just to get you back on the topic at hand.



That's not how forum threads work. But if you really want me to be "on-topic" they'd probably give it the score they feel it deserved based on its individual merits because there isn't some ridiculous anti-Nintendo conspiracy.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 17, 2014)

Wait... Gamespot said the environments are bland ? Have we played the same game ? 

But yeah, now I can say everything I want and while most reviewers found the game difficult, I did not. Sure I died more than a hundred times, but mostly because I play badly and rarely have I found real frustration (except when you're just meters away from the end and you just mess up... Grrr). It's loads of fun and drugs were probably used a fair bit on some parts for better (the 2nd hidden level of the 2nd world) and worse (what the hell was the deal with the camera angles !?).

In any case the good far outweigh the bad and the soundtrack is mar-velous !


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 17, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> That's not how forum threads work. But if you really want me to be "on-topic" they'd probably give it the score they feel it deserved based on its individual merits because there isn't some ridiculous anti-Nintendo conspiracy.



There seems to be one in major news media.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 17, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> There seems to be one in major news media.



Show me 3 examples. I want proof.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 17, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Show me 3 examples. I want proof.



http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/02/17/game_theory_nintendos_problems/

http://metro.co.uk/2014/02/17/games...headsets-and-super-mario-bros-deluxe-4307785/

http://www.fool.com/investing/gener...half-hearted-microtransaction-strategy-u.aspx


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 17, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/02/17/game_theory_nintendos_problems/
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2014/02/17/games...headsets-and-super-mario-bros-deluxe-4307785/
> 
> http://www.fool.com/investing/gener...half-hearted-microtransaction-strategy-u.aspx



First one is just talking about genuine, and legitimate concerns over Nintendo's future and plans to turn around it's fortunes. If it was so out to get Nintendo it wouldn't be talking favorable about it's past successes and how they wish for them succeed. 

Second one is literally just an e-mail from a reader who was just disappointed by a Nintendo Direct. Even if you like a company they can still easily disappoint you. 

The third one is just saying that Nintendo getting into the microtransaction game is stupid, which it is. Unless you want to justify them pulling an EA because they're Nintendo.

None of these indicate a conspiracy. I think you literally just looked for vaguely negative articles without reading them.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 17, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> First one is just talking about genuine, and legitimate concerns over Nintendo's future and plans to turn around it's fortunes. If it was so out to get Nintendo it wouldn't be talking favorable about it's past successes and how they wish for them succeed.
> 
> Second one is literally just an e-mail from a reader who was just disappointed by a Nintendo Direct. Even if you like a company they can still easily disappoint you.
> 
> ...



I did, actually. They were the most negative sounding ones I could find


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 17, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I did, actually. They were the most negative sounding ones I could find



So does that mean there's a media-wide conspiracy against Sony and Microsoft too since they get a lot of negative articles too.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 17, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> So does that mean there's a media-wide conspiracy against Sony and Microsoft too since they get a lot of negative articles too.



No, I'm just frustrated with how the media makes things look worse for Nintendo than they really are. Who honestly keeps perpetuating stories about how a multi-billion dollar company is dying because ONE of their consoles could fail?

EDIT:

What will it take to even slightly please you people?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 17, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> No, I'm just frustrated with how the media makes things look worse for Nintendo than they really are. Who honestly keeps perpetuating stories about how a multi-billion dollar company is dying because ONE of their consoles could fail?



Yeah, it's almost as if half of their company relies on that one console doing well or they're suffering huge financial losses with no clear plan to turn things around or something. You're right though, we should just sit here and ignore all that because Nintendo's a multi-billion dollar company and those never fail.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 17, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Yeah, it's almost as if half of their company relies on that one console doing well or they're suffering huge financial losses with no clear plan to turn things around or something. You're right though, we should just sit here and ignore all that because Nintendo's a multi-billion dollar company and those never fail.



Yeah, but what about Sony? Sony's on the verge of bankruptcy, yet the PS4 is doing fantastic. Is this more to do with Sony's other subsidiaries (TVs, computers, phones, etc.) loosing ground?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 17, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Yeah, but what about Sony? Sony's on the verge of bankruptcy, yet the PS4 is doing fantastic. Is this more to do with Sony's other subsidiaries (TVs, computers, phones, etc.) loosing ground?



I don't know what point you're trying to make, yeah Sony's doing shit due to loosing ground to almost everyone. There's plenty of negative articles about them too.

*EDIT*


TransformerRobot said:


> What will it take to even slightly please you people?



Yeah that asshole, expressing his disappointment and hoping Nintendo can improve. Must have been hired by the anti-Nintendo Illuminati.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 17, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I don't know what point you're trying to make, yeah Sony's doing shit due to loosing ground to almost everyone. There's plenty of negative articles about them too.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> ...



He wouldn't sound so asinine if he instead said, maybe, "We hope Nintendo does something new soon.".


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 17, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> He wouldn't sound so asinine if he instead said, maybe, "We hope Nintendo does something new soon.".



Well we're talking about it now so clearly his "asinine" approach is working better.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 17, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Well we're talking about it now so clearly his "asinine" approach is working better.



In other words we have to resort to cynicism to make Nintendo the way we want?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 17, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> In other words we have to resort to cynicism to make Nintendo the way we want?



No, we have to call out their faults as opposed to plugging our ears and pretending they're perfect.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 17, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> No, we have to call out their faults as opposed to plugging our ears and pretending they're perfect.



I know they're not perfect, I just don't know if calling out their faults is even working anymore.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 18, 2014)

TR, Plz go.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 18, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I know they're not perfect, I just don't know if calling out their faults is even working anymore.



So logic would naturally assume that we should instead act as if they are perfect. Gotcha.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 18, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> So logic would naturally assume that we should instead act as if they are perfect. Gotcha.


You just pleaded guilty to an either-or fallacy.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 18, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> You just pleaded guilty to an either-or fallacy.



Oh boo hoo, we're not in some bullshit debate class.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 18, 2014)

Well, Nintendo was telling the truth about extending licensing agreements for non-gaming stuff.


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 18, 2014)

It genuinely makes me sad seeing the Wii U doing so badly

The XBone and the PS4 only have like two worthwile titles that aren't already on 360/PS3, not to mention the incredible lack of new features between consoles and the months upon months of hatred for the XBone _since its announcement.
_
Meanwhile, the Wii U has over a year of incredible exclusive games under its belt with even more on the way. It's been getting massive praise all over the place.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 18, 2014)

Kamek_Sans said:


> It genuinely makes me sad seeing the Wii U doing so badly
> 
> The XBone and the PS4 only have like two worthwile titles that aren't already on 360/PS3, not to mention the incredible lack of new features between consoles and the months upon months of hatred for the XBone _since its announcement.
> _
> Meanwhile, the Wii U has over a year of incredible exclusive games under its belt with even more on the way. It's been getting massive praise all over the place.



It should've been marketed better.

That reminds me, what if the Wii U actually WAS what people thought it was at first; An add-on for the Wii? Would that give Nintendo more room to work on a stronger console in time for the new generation.


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 18, 2014)

I think the only reason the Wii U isn't doing well is because of marketing; XBone and PS4 have very little appeal IMO, but they're advertised all over and look at how they're selling.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 18, 2014)

Kamek_Sans said:


> I think the only reason the Wii U isn't doing well is because of marketing; XBone and PS4 have very little appeal IMO, but they're advertised all over and look at how they're selling.



That's because most people who bought those consoles are part of this crowd:







And that's just sad.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 18, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> That's because most people who bought those consoles are part of this crowd:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's just sad.



Or maybe they just want to play a console with games on them.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 18, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Or maybe they just want to play a console with games on them.



If you can call EA Sports and Call of Duty games, sure.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 18, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> If you can call EA Sports and Call of Duty games, sure.



Those aren't the only games that exist on non-Nintendo consoles brah.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 18, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Those aren't the only games that exist on non-Nintendo consoles brah.



...but they're the only ones that _sell!_ 

oh, yeah, and Microsoft has a little thing that people sometimes buy into.  What did they call it again, Halo?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 19, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> ...but they're the only ones that _sell!_



This. -_-

Also, major idiocy detected.

I don't get it. If the console business is "unprofitable", then why does Nintendo still have billions stashed away? And why did Sony continue after the PS2 days? Ever think about that, Forbes?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 19, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> ...but they're the only ones that _sell!_
> 
> oh, yeah, and Microsoft has a little thing that people sometimes buy into.  What did they call it again, Halo?



But that's completely wrong though. Do I need to make a list of every successful game for Sony and MS consoles that isn't CoD, Halo, or Madden? I know you're both fanboys but like this is starting to border on full-blown delusion.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 19, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> this is starting to border on full-blown delusion.


"starting"


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm aware that there are plenty more non-CoD/Madden games that sell for PS and Xbox (*cough*katamari*cough*) but it seems that that's what they try to cater to now.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 19, 2014)

Don't lump PS4 with your America Box..!


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 19, 2014)

Kamek_Sans said:


> I'm aware that there are plenty more non-CoD/Madden games that sell for PS and Xbox (*cough*katamari*cough*) but it seems that that's what they try to cater to now.



SEEMS like? -_-

I've been looking for games I'd like for Xbox One, and thanks to COD fans I can't find too many of those.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 19, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> SEEMS like? -_-
> 
> I've been looking for games I'd like for Xbox One, and thanks to COD fans I can't find too many of those.


Killer Instinct, Dead Rising 3, Titanfall right now. Destiny and Sunset Overdrive coming this year. Halo whenever that releases. Those are off the top of my head.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 19, 2014)

Jashwa said:


> Killer Instinct, Dead Rising 3, Titanfall right now. Destiny and Sunset Overdrive coming this year. Halo whenever that releases. Those are off the top of my head.



The first 3 were the only ones I could think of. Sunset Overdrive better not be just another GTA clone (Ironic, since GTA keeps cloning itself), Destiny sounds boring (Made by the creators of an overrated space marine).


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 19, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> But that's completely wrong though. Do I need to make a list of every successful game for Sony and MS consoles that isn't CoD, Halo, or Madden? I know you're both fanboys but like this is starting to border on full-blown delusion.



It's easy for me to bash MS because they're the one console in this market race I don't have any interest in getting and I have barely seen ANY game exclusive to the systems that, to me, looks worth getting.

No interest in getting a PS4 btw, still haven't put my PS3 to much use.  Neither, for that matter, the Wii U.  3DS sees the most use currently.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 19, 2014)

Xbox really doesn't have much to offer if you're into the sort of games Nintendo produces. It's really easy to butt heads with Xbox 'cause they're polar opposites.

I'm not really a fan of realism or extreme violence in games, so that axes a lot of Xbox titles for me.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 20, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I'm not really a fan of realism or extreme violence in games, so that axes a lot of Xbox titles for me.


That makes two of us.  The only XBox game that ever looked 'worth it' to me is Blue Dragon, but I'll probably only ever see it in LPs.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 20, 2014)

That makes three, though I don't mind it much if it's cartoony/ridiculous, à la GTA San Andreas. It's also the main reason why I'm not too hot on next-gen right now. Aside from smaller games and Knack, most of the games out there try to be the most realistic possible. Dude, you've got all that raw power and you don't even try to make an El Shaddai that looks even nicer ? What the hell is wrong with you game industry !?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 20, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Sunset Overdrive better not be just another GTA clone (Ironic, since GTA keeps cloning itself).



Yeah, just like Mario, Zelda and Pokemon.


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 20, 2014)

I noticed that people complained about the lack of good Wii U launch titles, but when they saw the launch titles for PS4/XBone weren't any better, they said "they're just launch games, of course they won't be THAT good". Double standards much?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 20, 2014)

Kamek_Sans said:


> I noticed that people complained about the lack of good Wii U launch titles, but when they saw the launch titles for PS4/XBone weren't any better, they said "they're just launch games, of course they won't be THAT good". Double standards much?



Double standards, BIG TIME!

Kind of reminds me of this:






Any recent games (Nintendo or otherwise) that you think were hit with that?


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 20, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:
			
		

> It's also the main reason why I'm not too hot on next-gen right now. Aside from smaller games and Knack, most of the games out there try to be the most realistic possible. Dude, you've got all that raw power and you don't even try to make an El Shaddai that looks even nicer ?


What do you call amazing graphical rendering combined with stiff-as-cardboard animations?  Uncanny Valley.

BTW, in other news I beat that Automaton boss in the Bravely Default demo (hard mode).  Wow, that battle ROCKED!  Lots of damage being dealt, lots of curing/defending, my Ninja outclassed everybody else in damage output (dual wielding ftw) and I was able to successfully deduce the robot's attack pattern after awhile (having a Swordmaster and Bushido Knight both set up Nothing Ventured and watch them counter two Rocket Punches was totally awesome).

Now for the real game -- bit of an extended intro, but boy this game DOES have Final Fantasy written all over it.  And the character Ringabel -- now I'm laughing at what kind of name it is, considering he's a character _with amnesia_.


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 20, 2014)

I see a lot of people saying the Wii U is pulling a Gamecube, but they're very wrong.

Common complaints about the Wii U:
â€¢ Gamepad is too awkward to use as a controller which I 100% disagree with
â€¢ Lack of good launch games, with great 1st-party games coming a year later
â€¢ Dumb name
â€¢ Bad marketing
â€¢ Woefully inferior
â€¢ Too Pricey

Gamecube:
â€¢ Decent name
â€¢ Most powerful console at its launch
â€¢ Great marketing
â€¢ $200
â€¢ Great controller design
â€¢ Launched with games like Luigi's Mansion, Animal Crossing, Pikmin, _*SUPER SMASH BROS. MELEE - *_Wind Waker and Mario Sunshine didn't come until 2003
And yet it's Nintendo's second-worst selling home console, minus the Virtual Boy.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 20, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> What do you call amazing graphical rendering combined with stiff-as-cardboard animations?  Uncanny Valley.
> 
> BTW, in other news I beat that Automaton boss in the Bravely Default demo (hard mode).  Wow, that battle ROCKED!  Lots of damage being dealt, lots of curing/defending, my Ninja outclassed everybody else in damage output (dual wielding ftw) and I was able to successfully deduce the robot's attack pattern after awhile (having a Swordmaster and Bushido Knight both set up Nothing Ventured and watch them counter two Rocket Punches was totally awesome).
> 
> Now for the real game -- bit of an extended intro, but boy this game DOES have Final Fantasy written all over it.  And the character Ringabel -- now I'm laughing at what kind of name it is, considering he's a character _with amnesia_.



Yeah, I like how we sometimes get characters who are named ironically. Kind of how there was a character named Raine in Tales of Symphonia, who was afraid of water. There's also supposed to be a character in Inazuma Eleven named Otashi (which means quiet), but apparently he's a loudmouth.



Kamek_Sans said:


> I see a lot of people saying the Wii U is pulling a Gamecube, but they're very wrong.
> 
> Common complaints about the Wii U:
> â€¢ Gamepad is too awkward to use as a controller which I 100% disagree with
> ...



People snubbed it because it wasn't the PS2, everyone's favorite DVD player.

EDIT:

I agree with most of this article.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 21, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> TR, Plz go.


.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 21, 2014)

Day by day I begin to think more and more that TR is just fuckin' with us and we're victims of the biggest ruse in furry forum history.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 21, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Day by day I begin to think more and more that TR is just fuckin' with us and we're victims of the biggest ruse in furry forum history.



It's called stating one's opinion. As in what a forum is for.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> It's called stating one's opinion. As in what a forum is for.


no
no
Forums are not for opinions, its for sharing different views, and different views are not opinions as two people can have different views but the same opinion.


----------



## Corto (Feb 21, 2014)

How about you guys go back to talking about Nintendo Consoles and not the metaphysical meaning of forums//calling out other users?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 21, 2014)

Well, Donkey Kong Country Tropical Freeze is out today.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 21, 2014)

> Day by day I begin to think more and more that [Pastry] is just fuckin' with us and we're victims of the biggest ruse in furry forum history.


GG


----------



## SirRob (Feb 21, 2014)

H-hey Diddy's in Smash Bros! Isn't that nice??


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 21, 2014)

SirRob said:


> H-hey Diddy's in Smash Bros! Isn't that nice??



Now if only Dixie Kong or at least King K. Rool was in Smash Bros., I'd start spraying champagne all over the place. Indy 500 style, bitches!!


----------



## SirRob (Feb 23, 2014)

GotY, right here.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 23, 2014)

SirRob said:


> GotY, right here.



They know their audience.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank gods I'm not reviewing this one (despite the fact it was part of the deal I made with the Devil/my boss in order to get DKC), I would've probably slammed it good ♪

Also, Yoshi's New Island comes out in 3 weeks and despite my cautious stance on it (the DS one is pretty much the worst Nintendo game I've played in recent years), I'm pretty excited to get a review code of it this week (or next week) !


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 23, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> (the DS one is pretty much the worst Nintendo game I've played in recent years)


I hate you so much right now


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 23, 2014)

SirRob said:


> GotY, right here.



That's pretty much the only reason for any game to get that award nowadays.

That, and being a generic FPS with lots of racism and annoying online mode.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 23, 2014)

Kamek_Sans said:


> I hate you so much right now



Well when you go from one of the better crafted games in like, ever, to this one, it just falls totally apart. The DS one is so slow, the feedback is non existent, the level-design dull, the controls awkward, the... STUPID INBETWEEN SCREEN AREA that has been taken into account and exploited in order to provide cheap traps and arbitrarily hide stuff AND the awful soundtrack (going from this to this ? Seriously !?). You just can't take this game seriously. Granted, the babies throw some interesting thing into the mix... Sort of. 

The game suffers from the inevitable comparison with its far superior predecessor and it just becomes painful when played back to back in order to prepare for the next episode... Sorry dude.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 23, 2014)

So, Mario Kart TV has been announced.

It's a feature from Mario Kart 8 that lets you share gameplay footage of yourself on the Miiverse.

I'm happy that they're doing this, what about you.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 23, 2014)

Must upload dodge-the-spiny-shell footage sometime.  It's seriously hilarious in online races when there's a close pack at the front and somebody in back is holding on to the Shell to keep them guessing who'll be the one getting nailed.


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 23, 2014)

I think there's a good chance MK8 might have voice chat, but only for people with Nintendo Network accounts, or something


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 23, 2014)

Kamek_Sans said:


> I think there's a good chance MK8 might have voice chat, but only for people with Nintendo Network accounts, or something



...and probably only between Friends.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 24, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> ...and probably only between Friends.


Now that you mention it, that's something to consider. After all the swapnote communication nonsense, I wouldn't be surprised if Nintendo want to limit the ways in which random players are able to communicate online. They've never been big on it to begin with.
Apart from Game Chat in PokÃ©mon X and Y, which both parties must agree on or else the communication fails.


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh! I know! If it works in communities like MK7, you could have the option to make that community voice chat!


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 24, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Nintendo want to limit the ways in which random players are able to communicate online. They've never been big on it to begin with.


And for good reason.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 24, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> And for good reason.



You took the words right off of my keyboard.

Well, finally have Donkey Kong Country Tropical Freeze. Am I the only one who thinks this is way more innovative than the previous game?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 24, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> And for good reason.



You're right, good on Nintendo for treating me like a small child and not allowing me to actually communicate with people in a convenient way.


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 24, 2014)

The thing is that fucking pedophiles were friending little kids online and sending them dick pics over Swapnote so


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 24, 2014)

Kamek_Sans said:


> The thing is that fucking pedophiles were friending little kids online and sending them dick pics over Swapnote so



And? They do that on the actual internet too but you don't see all the ISP's shutting their doors.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 25, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> You're right, good on Nintendo for treating me like a small child and not allowing me to actually communicate with people in a convenient way.



https://www.facebook.com/Bulbagarden/posts/10152112737404668



Kamek_Sans said:


> The thing is that fucking pedophiles were friending little kids online and sending them dick pics over Swapnote so



http://www.siliconera.com/2013/11/0...ors-used-nintendo-3ds-swapnote-service-japan/


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 25, 2014)

^ Y'see, the very first time I heard about swapnote getting terminated, I assumed that it was all about people being sent stupid messages and crudely-drawn penises then getting butthurt about it. Boy, was I wrong.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 25, 2014)

If that's all it was then it wouldn't have been an issue.  But according to some of the reports it went beyond that into _actual_ trouble.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 25, 2014)

It truly is a shame that a handful of asshats spoil the fun of millions, but Nintendo is a japanese company that wants to keep its famili-friendly image clean, so it'll take all the necessary measures even when there's a small speck of dust in the machine... Oh well...


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 25, 2014)

Well, after the PS4 launch in Japan, what's THE game to outsell Donkey Kong Country Tropical Freeze? Knack. Seriously? >.< An instant classic outsold by a less-than-stellar launch title?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 25, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> https://www.facebook.com/Bulbagarden/posts/10152112737404668



This doesn't at all justify anything. This is just "Nintendo thinks everyone is 10-years-old and needs to act as my surrogate parent". Like they wonder why no one gives two shits about their online services and then they go and do this shit.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 25, 2014)

I think the message Nintendo is sending isn't that we're all ten year olds.
The message is more along the lines of, we're all creepy perverts.

Which is true


----------



## Migoto Da (Feb 25, 2014)

Wake me up when Chrom is announced in Smash Bros. Sigh.


That's all I want. Little Mac is looking to be amazing, but I need my Non-Marth Fire Emblem fix.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 25, 2014)

I kinda wish we'd get the Wind Waker version of Ganondorf. Dual blades and badass look ftw !

Also, I may or may not have received the New game starring a green dragon lizard thingy and may or may not have been traumatized by its intro music. Also, I may or may not have to put it on hold until I'm done with the previous two episodes, because otherwise my judgement on this game might be a bit clouded. Also, I might kill my boss, for he may or may not have received a game starring a handsome professor and a genius lawyer, buuut I can't say anything as I'm bound by a mystical piece of virtual paper...


----------



## SirRob (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh, review copies are being sent out already? I didn't think that game was so close to release...

That means we'll finally get to see Yoshi in Smash Bros! [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 25, 2014)

Wasn't he announced yet ?

But yeah, embargo lifts very close to release, so I've got a looot of time to finish it (or complete it if I'm in a Completionist mode ^^') If it is a RPG or a pretty big game, they hand out codes a month before, which is pretty good (contrary to other companies, which can hand them out on release, which sucks)


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 25, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I think the message Nintendo is sending isn't that we're all ten year olds.
> The message is more along the lines of, we're all creepy perverts.
> 
> Which is true



Truth is sadder than fiction. Kinda makes me glad they're taking that kind of stance with online services, especially considering 95% of the PSN and Xbox Live consist of perverts, racists, unsupervised brats and/or womanizers.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 25, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Wasn't he announced yet ?
> 
> But yeah, embargo lifts very close to release, so I've got a looot of time to finish it (or complete it if I'm in a Completionist mode ^^') If it is a RPG or a pretty big game, they hand out codes a month before, which is pretty good (contrary to other companies, which can hand them out on release, which sucks)


Nah. They've been saving him for the release of the new Yoshi game, and probably for the supposed Year of Yoshi. (The Year of Luigi just -happens- to end around the release of Yoshi's New Island)

It seems like a lot of time, but for a busy person I'm sure it goes by fast.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 25, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Truth is sadder than fiction. Kinda makes me glad they're taking that kind of stance with online services, especially considering 95% of the PSN and Xbox Live consist of perverts, racists, unsupervised brats and/or womanizers.



I assume you've never actually used these services and are basing your opinion off of a couple Youtube videos.


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 25, 2014)

Man, Year of Yoshi would be AWESOME. Maybe we'll get new word on Yarn Yoshi, that game looks great.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey, this is a serious steal if you live in the US--

http://club2.nintendo.com/3ds-pokemon-promo/

"Register a portable Nintendo 2DS, 3DS, or 3DS XL system and a qualifying game between March 1st to March 31st and get a FREE PokÃ©mon X or PokÃ©mon Y download code."


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 25, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> This doesn't at all justify anything. This is just "Nintendo thinks everyone is 10-years-old and needs to act as my surrogate parent". Like they wonder why no one gives two shits about their online services and then they go and do this shit.



Did you read any deeper?  I'd give you a link to the Miiverse page but 90% of it is in the comments and you can't view those without logging in.



SirRob said:


> Hey, this is a serious steal if you live in the US--
> 
> http://club2.nintendo.com/3ds-pokemon-promo/
> 
> "Register a portable Nintendo 2DS, 3DS, or 3DS XL system and a qualifying game between March 1st to March 31st and get a FREE PokÃ©mon X or PokÃ©mon Y download code."


And to think I already have three of those . . . good to hear it isn't restricted to just the 2DS/XL though.  But it definitely appears to be a "new purchases only" offer


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 26, 2014)

That or you haven't registered your console yet, and then it is cool :3


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 26, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> That or you haven't registered your console yet, and then it is cool :3


Do I smell loophole?  I've registered with NN but not Club.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 26, 2014)

This again? -_-

Also, anybody hear about Seth Rogen making a Nintendo VS. Sega movie?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 26, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Did you read any deeper?  I'd give you a link  to the Miiverse page but 90% of it is in the comments and you can't  view those without logging in.



I did read it, it was a bunch of shit. 





TransformerRobot said:


> This again? -_-



I honestly don't see much of an issue. I mean you know how much cash they could make if they just like re-released Pokemon Blue/Red for iOS or Android? I mean just making the occasional thing for phones (which also indirectly advertises the 3DS and Nintendo in general) doesn't mean they have to stop making everything else.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 26, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I did read it, it was a bunch of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't you know how quickly that would devalue Nintendo's own consoles and handhelds if they did that? Nintendo's trying to make money, not throw it away.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 26, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Don't you know how quickly that would devalue Nintendo's own consoles and handhelds if they did that? Nintendo's trying to make money, not throw it away.



You're right, because as we all know the Wii U is just so valuable right now. How could I have been so blind.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 26, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> You're right, because as we all know the Wii U is just so valuable right now. How could I have been so blind.



It's still a bad idea because it would devalue Nintendo brands and hardware. Nintendo makes it's first-party games for it's own hardware. That's how it works.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 26, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> It's still a bad idea because it would devalue Nintendo brands and hardware. Nintendo makes it's first-party games for it's own hardware. That's how it works.



That must be why that strategy is making them so much money. It just works.


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 26, 2014)

It is.
That IS how it works.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 26, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> That must be why that strategy is making them so much money. It just works.



Do you even know of the shitload of money they have stashed away because of it?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 26, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Do you even know of the shitload of money they have stashed away because of it?



Do you know how much money they have been actively losing because of it? Of the last 3 console generations, only the Wii was successful and considering the ephemeral nature of the Wii's primary audience I don't think it's a good indicator of their future. You can't survive off of a single success that no longer sells.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 26, 2014)

True, but then again, the 3DS still is the most sold platform of 2013, makes a fuckton of money with games that sell like hotcakes and has had a really, really bad first year. The Wii U cannot be considered a dead weight yet... Or at least as long as Smash Kart 8 aren't released. If they fail, well... Then we can start panicking.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 26, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> True, but then again, the 3DS still is the most sold platform of 2013, makes a fuckton of money with games that sell like hotcakes and has had a really, really bad first year. The Wii U cannot be considered a dead weight yet... Or at least as long as Smash Kart 8 aren't released. If they fail, well... Then we can start panicking.



Oh sure the 3DS is doing reasonably well however it's been shown to not be enough to keep Nintendo from hemorrhaging money. As for Smash (since I don't think Mario Kart is going to sell any consoles really), it could bolster sales a bit but I can't imagine it being anything but a temporary boost.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 26, 2014)

I know too well the situation isn't as bright as we all would want it to be and Nintendo still has some way to go before being totally in the Yoshi zone. Also, it is true that both Smash and Kart will be temp solutions, but solutions nonetheless that can buy time and boost confidence in third parties. If both games can move units, it will up the install base and it is because of the current install base that TP are being all pissy about the situation, sooo... Yeah, we'll see, but I will not bury the horse until I'm sure it is truly dead.

Edit : also, the new green lizard has scared my childhood and spit on it, just for fun and I'm kinda furious about it...


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 26, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> I know too well the situation isn't as bright as we all would want it to be and Nintendo still has some way to go before being totally in the Yoshi zone. Also, it is true that both Smash and Kart will be temp solutions, but solutions nonetheless that can buy time and boost confidence in third parties. If both games can move units, it will up the install base and it is because of the current install base that TP are being all pissy about the situation, sooo... Yeah, we'll see, but I will not bury the horse until I'm sure it is truly dead.
> 
> Edit : also, the new green lizard has scared my childhood and spit on it, just for fun and I'm kinda furious about it...



What new green lizard?

Also, I'm surprised nobody's mentioned this.

EDIT:

For the last. Fucking. Time. No. It's. Not.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 26, 2014)

I would like to say "I'm not even going to dignify that with a response" somewhere, but then I'd have to quote which post I'm referring to (which would hilariously contradict what I'm actually posting).  So I won't.

GG, catching Pokemon in Apricorn balls for transfer to G6.  (Anyone want a Safari Ball Riolu?  You can only get 'em from Johto!)


----------



## SirRob (Feb 27, 2014)

Nintendo is shutting down their Wi-Fi Connection service in May. This means that -all- Wii and DS games will no longer be able to connect to the internet. 
For me this means no more Brawl or Mario Kart Wii matches, and no more Gen 4 or 5 Pokemon battles. It's funny how, despite the age of these games, how relevant they still are to me.


----------



## Migoto Da (Feb 27, 2014)

That's actually sad news. No more hanging out in Brawl with buddies of mine. No more online Project M.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 27, 2014)

I never played much of the way in online Brawl -- network lag made everything weird.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 27, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> What new green lizard?



A game I'm not really allowed to talk about until it comes out in a few weeks that stars some green lizard and a baby, maybe. Also, I've toyed with the first level and do not feel it. We'll see next week, but right now, it doesn't look good...


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 27, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> A game I'm not really allowed to talk about until it comes out in a few weeks that stars some green lizard and a baby, maybe. Also, I've toyed with the first level and do not feel it. We'll see next week, but right now, it doesn't look good...



There's no more hiding it, you're whining about how the new Yoshi's Island won't be completely like the original. OF COURSE it won't, it's a NEW game.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 27, 2014)

"Once again, Waluigi's Assist Trophy joins the collection!! â€¦Which also means he's not a playable character. Just because you try hard doesn't mean you'll make it into the battle."

Thank yiff he wasn't made playable


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 27, 2014)

Ever wonder what would happened if Nintendo tried applying this kind of tech?


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 27, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> There's no more hiding it, you're whining about how the new Yoshi's Island won't be completely like the original. OF COURSE it won't, it's a NEW game.



Of course I know it, but still, the controls feel loose, which isn't a good sign. Still, it seems they corrected most of the problems de DS sequel had, but it still feels sluggish. We'll see how it goes in the long run though, but after playing the perfection that was the original (the weight of the character and how he reacts was really great), I'm still nervous about it. 

Then again, I still have to suffer through the DS sequel, so when I'll be done with that one, maybe I'll revise my judgement.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 27, 2014)

Yeah, that's actually a really important factor for me when it comes to platformers; the character has to -feel- right. It's amazing how many platformers don't get this right (particularly new platformers), 'though I guess the right feeling's sort of ambiguous and might be different from person to person. And it might be nigh impossible for a developer to distinguish when they're testing the game all the time. But it still should be the focus of development... at least to me, it's more important than even the level design or any sort of gimmicks.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 27, 2014)

Yup, especially when it is a sequel to one of the games that nailed it perfectly. OG Yoshi is snappy and has the weight of an actual dinosaur. Besides, he throws his eggs at a rapid pace, unlike its sequels...

The other platformer I remember nailed the character perfectly was in Mario Galaxy. 3D World's Mario felt a bit floaty and awkward in comparison.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 27, 2014)

Huh. Is Yoshi in this game like Yoshi is in Smash Bros? 'Cause he's kinda light and floaty in Smash Bros.
Or are you not able to give that info away?


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 27, 2014)

Well, since previews came out and it just is basic info, I'll say very basic stuff, but I dunno, he isn't as floaty as Brawl, but still kinda. Then again, the memory is a bit fading as I'm switching between 3 Yoshi games at once and decided to not play it until I'm done with (the still dreadful) YI DS)


----------



## Migoto Da (Feb 27, 2014)

Is YIDS really as awful as people are saying it is?


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 27, 2014)

I guess it could be considered a decent platformer... If it weren't for its predecessor that was absolute perfection. This one has also major flaws in that it is really sluggish, controls weirdly and is in parts ruined by the fact it has the "dead zone" where it takes into account the gap between both screens and even takes "advantage" of it by hiding traps or bonuses in it. Also the level design sucks and the music makes me think the game wants to commit suicide, sooooo... Not liking it ^^'


----------



## Migoto Da (Feb 27, 2014)

Well then. Another game to cross off my list, hehe.


All I ask for is:

A New Metroid Game that isn't only on a handheld (Even though I crave it either way)

A new F-Zero game with the same difficulty and fun factor as GX.

More news on Shin Megami Tensei x Fire Emblem

Honestly if they put time and effort into these things instead of Mario games, people would be so happy.

I miss my F-Zero awesomeness. My Wii broke the other week and I can't play it any more...


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2014)

shin megami x fire emblem?

wha-


----------



## Migoto Da (Feb 28, 2014)

Milo said:


> shin megami x fire emblem?
> 
> wha-


You didn't know? They announced it Early Early Early last year.


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2014)

how does that even... they're... WHAT

next thing you know, sonic and starfox will have their own game together.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 28, 2014)

Seriously, why am I the only one who's even mentioned the new Mario Kart kids' toy?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Seriously, why am I the only one who's even mentioned the new Mario Kart kids' toy?


cause no one really cares for em


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 28, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Seriously, why am I the only one who's even mentioned the new Mario Kart kids' toy?



Because I'm not a child would not be able to actually use it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 28, 2014)

Milo said:


> shin megami x fire emblem?
> 
> wha-


Nekofox slowpoke'd a whole year.jpg


SirRob said:


>


But Kirby owns that game.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 28, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Nekofox slowpoke'd a whole year.jpg
> 
> But Kirby owns that game.



No, Captain Falcon does. Do you know how deadly a single Falcon Punch is?


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 28, 2014)

#TeamWolfODonnel


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 28, 2014)

Welp, on 20th May Nintendo Wifi Connection is shutting down. Wii and DS games will no longer have online play. No more online Mario Kart Wii, Smash Bros. Brawl, or DS generation PokÃ©mon games!

Meaning that you'd better get your PokÃ©mon transferred from those Gen IV and V games, 'cause competitive battling will be obsolete on those games following the changes!


----------



## SirRob (Feb 28, 2014)

Does Dingo play MKW and Brawl? Maybe we could get some matches in before the service shuts down.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 28, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Does Dingo play MKW and Brawl? Maybe we could get some matches in before the service shuts down.


Technically I own them, but I haven't booted up the Wii in so long. Let alone played them online any time recently!


----------



## SirRob (Feb 28, 2014)

Aww. Oh well, I guess.

---

I booted up Mario Kart DS for old time's sake. I figured there must be some people online, following the announcement. 
So I tried connecting and... Oh yeah! DS games aren't compatible with WPA security. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2014)

SirRob said:


>



what do you want from me

ok Mr. Peabody and Hobbes


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 28, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> No, Captain Falcon does. Do you know how deadly a single Falcon Punch is?


That's why Subspace Emissary plays like a bad kirby game?


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> That's why Subspace Emissary plays like a bad kirby game?


Yes...yes it does, after all it was HAL labs who also made Kirby Games who did that one.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Mar 1, 2014)

Milo said:


> what do you want from me
> 
> ok Mr. Peabody and Hobbes



brb, making sprites for MUGEN ♪


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 1, 2014)

*comes back after hearing more people calling DKC TF a flop, when they were going by it's first DAY of sales*

This is why I don't underestimate the power of the gaming community's stupidity.


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Mar 1, 2014)

ikr

Plus, DKC isn't the most popular franchise in the world, and the Wii U isn't the most popular console. Low sales aren't really a surprise.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 1, 2014)

And yet the most popular franchises in the world are Gore Tits Anarchy, Call of Generic, and EA Every Sport 20XX, yet none of them ever make enough major changes in progressive installments.

Seriously gamers, what happened to you? What happened to make you fall for this disposable garbage that comes out every year?


----------



## Milo (Mar 1, 2014)

...jrpg's are still snazzy and hip


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 1, 2014)

Milo said:


> ...jrpg's are still snazzy and hip



Not platformers, futuristic racers beat-em ups.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 2, 2014)

Kamek_Sans said:


> DKC isn't the most popular franchise in the world.


Back in the Snes days, DKC was really big.

Hell, It overshadowed games like Super metroid and Alttp.


TransformerRobot said:


> And yet the most popular franchises in the world are Gore Tits Anarchy, Call of Generic, and EA Every Sport 20XX, yet none of them ever make enough major changes in progressive installments.
> 
> Seriously gamers, what happened to you? What happened to make you fall for this disposable garbage that comes out every year?


But TR, I don't buy those kind of games. 


Milo said:


> ...jrpg's are still snazzy and hip


lol no they aren't.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 2, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> But TR, I don't buy those kind of games.



Those are still the kind of games that are outselling everything else, year after year. Makes me want to blow chunks.


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Mar 4, 2014)

I heard from someone that the lifetime sales of the Wii U as of December 2013 were around 4.9 million
But I checked it again and it's already shot up to 5.85 million or something

Nintendo's in trouble my ass.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 4, 2014)

Kamek_Sans said:


> I heard from someone that the lifetime sales of the Wii U as of December 2013 were around 4.9 million
> But I checked it again and it's already shot up to 5.85 million or something
> 
> Nintendo's in trouble my ass.



I know! But they still have to do something to see if they can catch up to the PS4.

The PS4's Japanese sales week ending March 1 had gone down to 60K, so that's kind of a start.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 4, 2014)

Kamek_Sans said:


> I heard from someone that the lifetime sales of the Wii U as of December 2013 were around 4.9 million
> But I checked it again and it's already shot up to 5.85 million or something
> 
> Nintendo's in trouble my ass.



It's actually 5.86 units *shipped*, not sold. Huge difference.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 4, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> It's actually 5.86 units *shipped*, not sold. Huge difference.



Same sort of idea. Besides, PloyStation 4 probably hasn't sold all of it's shipment either.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 4, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Same sort of idea. Besides, PloyStation 4 probably hasn't sold all of it's shipment either.


No, they arent.
This is why we had EXCESS Dreamcasts as those were shipped out, but never sold thus sat there...


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 5, 2014)

Verin Asper said:


> No, they arent.
> This is why we had EXCESS Dreamcasts as those were shipped out, but never sold thus sat there...



Well that was because of Sega's idiocy in the higher up sections.

Besides, one other reason Nintendo still sells hardware even today is because unlike Sony, Nintendo actually CARES about their characters, rather than leaving most of them out to rot away (Jak and Daxter's days are numbered now that Naughty Dog is making interactive movies).


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 5, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well that was because of Sega's idiocy in the higher up sections.
> 
> Besides, one other reason Nintendo still sells hardware even today is because unlike Sony, Nintendo actually CARES about their characters, rather than leaving most of them out to rot away (Jak and Daxter's days are numbered now that Naughty Dog is making interactive movies).



Not enough to buy the Wii U apparently.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well that was because of Sega's idiocy in the higher up sections.
> 
> Besides, one other reason Nintendo still sells hardware even today is because unlike Sony, Nintendo actually CARES about their characters, rather than leaving most of them out to rot away (Jak and Daxter's days are numbered now that Naughty Dog is making interactive movies).


No
It was the very fact the time they decided to start heavily selling the dreamcast, it was already phased out by the next gen.

Two Nintendo actually suffers from "character lost" due to many of these characters people want to see is often own by a third party. They end either losing characters that once appeared on their consoles (banjo and Kazooie series as one, if you stop and think about it also the perfect dark series)

this is why for game series people love and like have to be PICKED UP by a different third party instead of the usual folks. See Starfox as that series was done by Rare, once Rare was gone to Microsoft only way for a StarFox game to be done is for someone in a sense to go "Hey Nintendo I feel like doing a starfox game". Thus why we dont have a new F-zero game cause right now no one feels like doing an F-zero game. Thats why it took so damn long for a new Pit game.
Nintendo only care for their main 3 being Mario, Zelda and pokemon. It use to be Mario, zelda and Metroid with pokemon being the 4th but unless you are those 4 series, nintendo tend to not care much about you.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 6, 2014)

Verin Asper said:


> See Starfox as that series was done by Rare, once Rare was gone to Microsoft...


No no, only Starfox Adventures was by Rare, and it was only because Nintendo decided to put Starfox characters into Rare's otherwise-original project _Dinosaur Planet_.


----------



## Milo (Mar 6, 2014)

They'll do a star Fox reboot.  Just like everything else that was at one point almost completely dead. 

(I hope.  For my pleasure)


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 6, 2014)

People keep saying Nintendo's going down because their games are too simple.

What do they want, make Mario Kart GTA or have Donkey Kong snorting coke?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 6, 2014)

Milo said:


> They'll do a star Fox reboot.  Just like everything else that was at one point almost completely dead.
> 
> (I hope.  For my pleasure)


Nintendo hates Starfox because it doesn't sell.
Dylan Cuthbert hates Nintendo for what they did to the series, And hates furries.
Microsoft owns Rare.

It's only Namco or Retro.


Verin Asper said:


> It was the very fact the time they decided to start heavily selling the dreamcast, it was already phased out by the next gen.


aka the ps2



Verin Asper said:


> this is why for game series people love and like have to be PICKED UP by a different third party instead of the usual folks. See Starfox as that series was done by Rare, once Rare was gone to Microsoft only way for a StarFox game to be done is for someone in a sense to go "Hey Nintendo I feel like doing a starfox game". Thus why we dont have a new F-zero game cause right now no one feels like doing an F-zero game. Thats why it took so damn long for a new Pit game.
> Nintendo only care for their main 3 being Mario, Zelda and pokemon. It use to be Mario, zelda and Metroid with pokemon being the 4th but unless you are those 4 series, nintendo tend to not care much about you.


They at least make a few kirby games every gen.



TransformerRobot said:


> People keep saying Nintendo's going down because their games are too simple.
> 
> 
> What do they want, make Mario Kart GTA or have Donkey Kong snorting coke?


Holy shit no.


Nintendo games are just too damn easy and they have no variety.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Nintendo hates Starfox because it doesn't sell.
> Dylan Cuthbert hates Nintendo for what they did to the series, And hates furries.
> Microsoft owns Rare.
> 
> It's only Namco or Retro.


 and at this point I doubt those two want to make another starfox game cause people hated command, and the only starfox game afterwards was ...64...again. So unless another group wants to do a starfox game, its up to those two to go "hey...you guys want to do a Starfox game?"



Imperial Impact said:


> aka the ps2


 Pretty much



Imperial Impact said:


> They at least make a few kirby games every gen.


 for a while he was stuck to the Handhelds til they started doing more console games...though those were meh at best



Imperial Impact said:


> Holy shit no.
> 
> 
> Nintendo games are just too damn easy and they have no variety.



Lets look at the current mario games
"if by the 3rd level of the FIRST world and I have 30 lives JUST FROM COINS...there is a problem here"


----------



## SirRob (Mar 6, 2014)

Lives really don't matter in any games these days, though. I don't think many modern games actually force you to start the game over if you get a game over. Usually the worst thing that happens is you lose like five minutes of progress at most, and that's more of an annoyance than something that needs to be factored in as part of the challenge.

The fact that Starfox actually has a current gen title _really_ makes me think it's too soon to call it a dead series.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Mar 6, 2014)

Sooo... You know that game I can't really talk about yet I totally spilled the beans a few days ago ? Well... I finished reviewing it and it basically amounts to 3 pages of ranting and nitpicking on all the small details that went wrong, amounting to a pretty neat pile. The worst part : I actually kinda enjoyed the game, but couldn't find one redeeming quality except that it was quite fun... Woops.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 6, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> People keep saying Nintendo's going down because their games are too simple.
> 
> What do they want, make Mario Kart GTA or have Donkey Kong snorting coke?



What does that have to do with simplicity? Why do you have like this hate boner for every non-Nintendo game?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 6, 2014)

Will your review be in English? I wouldn't mind giving it a read.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Mar 6, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Will your review be in English? I wouldn't mind giving it a read.



Newpe, French only ^^' I'll give a quick rundown when embargo will be fully lifted though (on the 13th)
I kinda wish I could work on an English site as it is known to pay much more (thanks to the bigger reader base of course) and it wouldn't be a pain to translate my thought to the majority ^^'


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 6, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> What does that have to do with simplicity? Why do you have like this hate boner for every non-Nintendo game?



Because the only people who bought those games are people who only like those games for bare breasts, or getting to kill cops and take illegal drugs without getting arrested.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 6, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Because the only people who bought those games are people who only like those games for bare breasts, or getting to kill cops and take illegal drugs without getting arrested.



I love Nintendo fans. Thank you, I needed this.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 6, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I love Nintendo fans. Thank you, I needed this.



Sarcasm detector off the charts!


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 6, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Sarcasm detector off the charts!



I'm serious though, that was hilarious.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 6, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I'm serious though, that was hilarious.



You'd probably say it too if you liked Nintendo that much.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 9, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Lives really don't matter in any games these days, though. I don't think many modern games actually force you to start the game over if you get a game over. Usually the worst thing that happens is you lose like five minutes of progress at most, and that's more of an annoyance than something that needs to be factored in as part of the challenge.
> 
> The fact that Starfox actually has a current gen title _really_ makes me think it's too soon to call it a dead series.


...
A remake isnt a current gen game though...
They literally cleaned up the 64 one and gave it to us...again...
And Commands was shit


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 9, 2014)

Verin Asper said:


> ...
> A remake isnt a current gen game though...
> They literally cleaned up the 64 one and gave it to us...again...


'again' ?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2014)

Verin Asper said:


> ...
> A remake isnt a current gen game though...
> They literally cleaned up the 64 one and gave it to us...again...
> And Commands was shit


I'm not gonna get into the argument that remakes don't count as their own titles, but in any case it shows that Nintendo still has an active interest in the series.

After Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn was released, Intelligent Systems only worked on remake titles throughout the lifespan of the DS, and both were received rather poorly, with the second not even making it to the US. But then Fire Emblem: Awakening came out for the 3DS and the series was revitalized.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 9, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I'm not gonna get into the argument that remakes don't count as their own titles, but in any case it shows that Nintendo still has an active interest in the series.


When OoT3D and SF643D were both announced, Miyamoto stated that if these two games (OoT3D and SF643D) that they'll never be another handheld Zelda and/or Starfox title again.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> When OoT3D and SF643D were both announce, Miyamoto stated that if these two games (OoT3D and SF643D) that they'll never be another handheld Zelda and/or Starfox title again.


I'm not comprehending your sentence there. I'll edit my post if you edit yours!


----------



## Milo (Mar 9, 2014)

I've noticed a trend.  First, they make a few Meh games of a series, then a few years later, they announce a reboot. 

So worst comes to worst, star Fox will get a reboot

He'll also get a new look


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 9, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I'm not comprehending your sentence there. I'll edit my post if you edit yours!


Is this one of your "Waah, I want Lloyd in smash 4" BS?   


Milo said:


> star Fox will get a reboot


When do Nintendo games get reboots?


----------



## Milo (Mar 9, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Is this one of your "Waah, I want Lloyd in smash 4" BS?
> 
> When do Nintendo games get reboots?



Most Nintendo games never needed reboots. Honestly I don't know how Mario still manages to be the biggest franchise ever still.  I would have thought it would needa reboot like,  5 years ago.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Is this one of your "Waah, I want Lloyd in smash 4" BS?


Well uh, you had an 'if', but then you never followed it up with a condition. 
Like if I said, "If you, then you're going to your room!"


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 9, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> When OoT3D and SF643D were both announce, Miyamoto stated that if these two games (OoT3D and SF643D) that they'll never be another handheld Zelda and/or Starfox title again.



I think you accidentally verb is that bad?

And we all know how there ultimately "wasn't" another Zelda title on the 3DS.


----------



## Milo (Mar 9, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Well uh, you had an 'if', but then you never followed it up with a condition.
> Like if I said, "If you, then you're going to your room!"



Well if he, then I'm going to have to!


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 9, 2014)

So, anybody else still curious as to what Nintendo's Quality of Life platform will be like?

Will it really be separate from their gaming venture like they said? Will it be effective for your health, AND fun to use?

Also, if Donkey Kong Country Tropical Freeze fails on the Wii U, could it be re-released on Nintendo's next console?


----------



## Milo (Mar 9, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> So, anybody else still curious as to what Nintendo's Quality of Life platform will be like?
> 
> Will it really be separate from their gaming venture like they said? Will it be effective for your health, AND fun to use?



Did they... announce a new platform?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 9, 2014)

Milo said:


> Did they... announce a new platform?



No, I'm just curious about what we'll see after the Wii U (besides hopefully being better handled).


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 9, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> I think you accidentally verb is that bad?


Oh, I forgot to put  the "d' on announce.


Stratadrake said:


> And we all know how there ultimately "wasn't" another Zelda title on the 3DS.


yeah , Due to Spirit Tracks' flop.


TransformerRobot said:


> So, anybody else still curious as to what Nintendo's Quality of Life platform will be like?


It's WiiU fit


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Oh, I forgot to put  the "d' on announce.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 9, 2014)

SirRob said:


>


----------



## Milo (Mar 9, 2014)

I...-


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 9, 2014)

More on Nintendo that some guy pulled out of his ass.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 9, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> More on Nintendo that some guy pulled out of his ass.



It's an editorial speculating about the future of the Wii U and the purpose of this mysterious new console thing. No one is claiming it's fact.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2014)

I've been shipping Pastry and TransformerRobot lately. When one posts, the other's soon to follow. â™¥


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I've been shipping Pastry and TransformerRobot lately. When one posts, the other's soon to follow. â™¥



We have the best hate sex.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 10, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> We have the best hate sex.



YOU were having it, I was just sitting there thinking about Samus Aran, and the way that woman can kill space monsters. Yeah. 

EDIT:

[video=youtube;uTbetLBrOvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTbetLBrOvQ[/video]

This is an absolutely BRILLIANT commercial! It showcases what the game  is about perfectly, and best of all says what viewers should know; This  game is only available on a NINTENDO platform!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 11, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I'm *totally* not gay :^)


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 11, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


>



Let me see you with your shirt off. XD


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 11, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I was just sitting there thinking about Samus Aran, and the way that woman can kill space monsters. Yeah.



Man that's a pretty messed up fetish.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 12, 2014)

Played some Bravely Default tonight; that Dragon boss is every bit as tough as it was in the demo.  Oh, and I landed the final blow JUST before the music (and status buff) on the Katana's limit break wore off.  You can't win a battle in much more style than that.

Oh, wait, which thread was this again?  Nvm


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 12, 2014)

Do you think maybe they should start selling Wii U bundles without the Gamepad and have the Gamepad sold separately? I'm out of ideas at this point.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 12, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Do you think maybe they should start selling Wii U bundles without the Gamepad and have the Gamepad sold separately? I'm out of ideas at this point.


thats a terrible idea


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 12, 2014)

Verin Asper said:


> thats a terrible idea



Could you expand on that please?


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 14, 2014)

Mega Man, Rosalina, and that guy from Punch Out I'm pretty happy are in the next Smash Bros.
Now if only Issac and Krystal could make the cut...


TransformerRobot said:


> Could you expand on that please?


How would you be able to play Wii U games without a gamepad? Seems pointless to not bundle the two together.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 15, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> Mega Man, Rosalina, and that guy from Punch Out I'm pretty happy are in the next Smash Bros.
> Now if only Issac and Krystal could make the cut...
> 
> How would you be able to play Wii U games without a gamepad? Seems pointless to not bundle the two together.



All else I can think of now is if the Wii U gamepad's screen was detachable when it wasn't needed.

They should've done that at the beginning at least.

EDIT:

I've seen hardly any good reviews for Yoshi's New Island. Reviewer bias? Because the game looks better than a lot of people think it does.

Doesn't help that it was released the same week as Titanfall. Microsoft would've more than likely stooped to bribing reviewers to bash the competition.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 15, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I've seen hardly any good reviews for Yoshi's New Island. Reviewer bias? Because the game looks better than a lot of people think it does.
> 
> Doesn't help that it was released the same week as Titanfall. Microsoft would've more than likely stooped to bribing reviewers to bash the competition.



Or you know, the game just might not be that great.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 15, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Or you know, the game just might not be that great.



But one made by Nintendo? That's as rare as Andrew Dice Clay having a heart.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Mar 15, 2014)

Dude... The game's not good.

I reviewed it for work and I am one of the biggest Nintendo fanboys to be writing in France, but Yoshi's New Island ? Meh. It didn't wow me until the second-to-last level and I can't remember one single thing except for the insult it is to anyone who has played the original (seriously, the intro is just like Nintendo kicked your childhood in the nuts and spat on your body while you're kneeling). Also, the final boss is a joke. 

Still, it wasn't as insultingly bad as the DS one, but it was just.... There.

PS : it isn't made by Nintendo, but by Artzest, a studio composed of the same people that did the DS one. And Tezuka was just there to avoid the fuck-ups made with the DS one.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 15, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I've seen hardly any good reviews for Yoshi's New Island. Reviewer bias? Because the game looks better than a lot of people think it does.
> 
> Doesn't help that it was released the same week as Titanfall. Microsoft would've more than likely stooped to bribing reviewers to bash the competition.


...
It doesnt help that its more of damn retelling of Yoshi Island that came out on the SNES

yes they added new things but at its basics "We retold yoshi island"


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 15, 2014)

Verin Asper said:


> ...
> It doesnt help that its more of damn retelling of Yoshi Island that came out on the SNES
> 
> yes they added new things but at its basics "We retold yoshi island"



But now it's told crap-o-vision, since I guess the original art-style just was too good-looking for Nintendo's tastes.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Mar 15, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> But now it's told crap-o-vision, since I guess the original art-style just was too good-looking for Nintendo's tastes.



(well to be fair, the screens don't give the actual game justice. Still, I too regret the original art style)


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 15, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> (well to be fair, the screens don't give the actual game justice. Still, I too regret the original art style)



*cleans out eyes* Did I read this just right? The art style in that game was crappy, yes, but it was there for it's charm. An art style doesn't have to look good to have a certain appeal.

Look at South Park's paper-cutout look, and there are millions of people still watching it less than 20 years later.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 15, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> An art style doesn't have to look good to have a certain appeal.



You're right, but it still looks like shit.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 15, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> You're right, but it still looks like shit.



Still looks more appealing than your average generic FPS. *boots up Call of Duty Ghosts* Oh wow, amazing! I love how brown and grey everything is! So ACCURATE to real life! I don't even have to look out the WINDOW to see real life anymore! Dude bro, derp! 8D


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Mar 15, 2014)

Once I get enough money, I'm gonna go and get DKC:TF and YNI at the same time


----------



## RedLeFrench (Mar 15, 2014)

Kamek_Sans said:


> Once I get enough money, I'm gonna go and get DKC:TF and YNI at the same time



If you didn't do the original Yoshi's Island, you can skip the New one and wait for the Virtual Console release. If you did do the original, you can skip the New one, and replay the original.

Seriously, I told a guy on Twitter that the game wasn't great and he decided to buy it, because his opinion was better than any other in his eyes (a legitimate thing of you ask me)... Turns out he felt he lost 40€ sooooo... Pick up Tropical Freeze and try to 100% it, you'll feel that much better. DKC is fantastic, skip Yoshi and wait for Kirby instead.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 15, 2014)

If this game fails, will there never again be another Yoshi game?

Also, with regards to Mario, I'd like to discuss something regarding one of the Mario universe's most notorious enemies; Big Boo.

How come in pretty much every other game he has the usual devious smile, but in Super Mario World he looks enraged? Was it just Nintendo trying to make him scarier? Or was it a design error?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 16, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> If this game fails, will there never again be another Yoshi game?


I don't think that matters. Nintendo is only interested in making the 3 games over and over regardless of it's success.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 16, 2014)

This article is so painstakingly idiotic I could almost laugh at it.

Where did it say ANYWHERE on even the web that Nintendo is "in the red"? He's probably riding the Nintendoom train like so many other idiots out there.

You know who you are, Michael Pachter.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 16, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Still looks more appealing than your average generic FPS. *boots up Call of Duty Ghosts* Oh wow, amazing! I love how brown and grey everything is! So ACCURATE to real life! I don't even have to look out the WINDOW to see real life anymore! Dude bro, derp! 8D


Lets compare it to the Yoshi island and Yoshi Story...oh wait those two games are better looking than this one
So its already agreed that everyone should just skip this game if they played the Snes yoshi island since its basically a retelling of yoshi Island. People wanted to use Yoshi in 3D mario games which they have done, they just didn't care for another yoshi island.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 16, 2014)

TR, Why do you ruin every Nintendo topic here?


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 16, 2014)

About New Island, I have heared that the game actually looks really nice on an actual 3DS with the 3D effect turned on. This game probably just really suffers from the promotional material since they copied the look of the SNES game and distributing promotional material in 3D to everyone is pretty much impossible.

However, it does seem incredibly dull. A solid game, just super dull and uninspired. They tried SO hard to recreate the SNES experience but the result is just something that tries too hard to be something that it isn't.
Also, the music is awful... So far I haven't played it myself, I have seen Vinny play it during streams on vinesauce.com. What struck me the most is that they used the same track for almost every level, just slightly remixed  I have never seen this happen in an official game of a bigger franchise! That is SO lazy! And it's especially bad since the soundtrack of the original Yoshi's Island was awesome...
Vinny also complained about the secrets in the game. When he is playing Tropical Freeze the secrets feel rewarding and while they are well hidden it's not impossible to find them. In New Island he is currently in world 2 and he has yet to finish a level at 100%! So the level design seems to be questionable as well.
I was looking forward to this game but I don't think that I will buy it now. This is pretty disappointing.



TransformerRobot said:


> This article is so painstakingly idiotic I could almost laugh at it.
> 
> Where did it say ANYWHERE on even the web that Nintendo is "in the red"? He's probably riding the Nintendoom train like so many other idiots out there.
> 
> You know who you are, Michael Pachter.



Right now Nintendo is the only company that makes a profit with each sold console (both Wii U and 3DS). They have 7 to 8 _billion_ bucks in the bank.
Compared to Sony and Microsoft? Well, Sony's credit rating is shit, they are in debt. The Playstation brand is pretty much the only thing that's making money for them right now. I am willing to bet that Sony won't exist the way it does right now in the not so distant future. They already sold their TV and PC departments, their smartphones don't sell at all.
And Microsoft has essentially made no profit through the Xbox brand at all. Initial developement costs for the consoles and marketing essentially ate up all the profit they made. Then there was the nightmare with the red ring of death! The 360 used to have a failure rate of 50%! This cost Microsoft between 1 and 2 billion dollars. 
Compared to the rest of the company the Xbox department is _tiny_ and investors are urging them to sell the brand to someone else. According to rumors Amazon was in talks with them about buying Xbox.

I think compared to all that Nintendo is doing pretty ok!


----------



## RedLeFrench (Mar 16, 2014)

Verin Asper said:


> So its already agreed that everyone should just skip this game if they played the Snes yoshi island since its basically a retelling of yoshi Island.



Wrong ! It's a sequel that spits at the original's ending and then proceeds to give out one of the most bullshit excuses to not just redo the final boss fight and is now including really weird stuff into the Mario cannon (not that it mattered in the first place, but still, it's quite a thing). Also, pretty much everything is sub par. Remember the levels where that big Chomp gave chase in the original and you were screaming every time it happened ? Yeah well here the Chomp slows down if you're too slow... 

The more I talk about this game, the less I like it ^^'


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 16, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> TR, Why do you ruin every Nintendo topic here?



Because he's a living conduit of nintendo fanboyism. Like when he was a child the lands were ravaged by waves of irrational neckbeards slaughtering all in their path in the name of the great Nintendo. The elder's of TR's village in a desperate ritual sucked the life out of all the fanboys at the cost of their own lives and funneled them into a single child, TransformerRobot. Now TR infused with the power of a million angry Nintendo fanboys walks from forum to forum on his quest to convince the world that the Wii U was okay.

It's one of history's great tragedies when you think about it.


----------



## Antronach (Mar 16, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I don't think that matters. Nintendo is only interested in making the 3 games over and over regardless of it's success.



B-b-but skyward sword had motion controls! Super Mario 3D World had cat suits! They're obviously the pinnacle of innovation and how _dare_ you question the all holy Nintendo? :V


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 16, 2014)

Antronach said:


> B-b-but skyward sword had motion controls! Super Mario 3D World had cat suits! They're obviously the pinnacle of innovation and how _dare_ you question the all holy Nintendo? :V


To be fair Nintendo does try to do some things differently, from the addition of motion control to the whole Wii U controller. From Skyward Sword not taking place in Hyrule (and even taking place in the sky of all places) to Super Mario 3D World being really...interesting for a Mario game. Heck, they even brought back Kid Icarus with new gameplay and made a handheld that can be 3D without 3D glasses. They at least try to innovate and do some things different.

I like Nintendo, and I like the Wii U. But I want more good games.

Also, there's a new Yoshi's Island like game?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 16, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> To be fair Nintendo does try to do some things differently, from the addition of motion control to the whole Wii U controller. From Skyward Sword not taking place in Hyrule (and even taking place in the sky of all places) to Super Mario 3D World being really...interesting for a Mario game. Heck, they even brought back Kid Icarus with new gameplay and made a handheld that can be 3D without 3D glasses. They at least try to innovate and do some things different.



Unlike Activision and Rockstar Games.

And for the record, Yoshi's New Island IS innovative, because it adds new mechanics not seen in the original game. And yet people hate it because of it's music and graphics? Don't you know the difference between playing games and playing pixels? (PS4 players clearly don't)


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 16, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Unlike Activision and Rockstar Games.
> 
> And for the record, Yoshi's New Island IS innovative, because it adds new mechanics not seen in the original game. And yet people hate it because of it's music and graphics? Don't you know the difference between playing games and playing pixels? (PS4 players clearly don't)


Rockstar Games most recent GTA is a pretty big deal considering how its economy functions, which I think was pretty unique and cool to see in a video game. (I heard that things you do in the game can have an effect on the game's economy, like ramming a car into a gas station causing gas prices to go up or something)

Now I do get that people shouldn't be so worried about graphics. Caring about graphics is silly. But a lot of people complain about graphics, not just PS4 players. And the PS4 isn't bad either, it just doesn't have any games.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 16, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> Rockstar Games most recent GTA is a pretty big deal considering how its economy functions, which I think was pretty unique and cool to see in a video game. (I heard that things you do in the game can have an effect on the game's economy, like ramming a car into a gas station causing gas prices to go up or something)
> 
> Now I do get that people shouldn't be so worried about graphics. Caring about graphics is silly. But a lot of people complain about graphics, not just PS4 players. And the PS4 isn't bad either, it just doesn't have any games.



And yet it's sold millions in only a short amount of time, while the Wii U didn't get that far until 14 months later. That is the biggest double standard I have ever seen in the gaming community.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 17, 2014)

Antronach said:


> B-b-but skyward sword had motion controls!


And to be fair, the motion controls gave SS a different flavor to its swordplay (and boss design) than previous entries in the series.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Mar 17, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Unlike Activision and Rockstar Games.
> 
> And for the record, Yoshi's New Island IS innovative, because it adds new mechanics not seen in the original game. And yet people hate it because of it's music and graphics? Don't you know the difference between playing games and playing pixels? (PS4 players clearly don't)



New mechanics ? Do you talk about the two things that bundled together last roughly 15 minutes throughout the entierty of the game ? Both new features feel tacked on and are just one-off tricks. And people who've actually played the game (and if they've done they're job proper, even played the original beforehand) hit on the game because it is so bland and uninspired. Graphics don't even count here, the level and game design does.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 17, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> TR, Why do you ruin every Nintendo topic here?



Pastry ruins it too, just from the opposite side.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 17, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Pastry ruins it too, just from the opposite side.



Well clearly this must mean I'm doing something correct. Thank you for the positive reinforcement buckaroo ; )


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 17, 2014)

...who said I was being positive?  Couldnt've been me.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 23, 2014)

I don't know if you've already heard of this or not, but Nintendo is bringing 50 games to Wii U using the Unity Engine.

They say they might also bring said engine to the 3DS somehow.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 23, 2014)

What's the Unity engine again?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 24, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> What's the Unity engine again?



Right here.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 26, 2014)

Milo said:


> I...-


----------



## RedLeFrench (Mar 26, 2014)

Fuck Yeah ! Golden Sun and the best Mario & Luigi next month on Wii U Virtual Console ! Sure it is recycling, but I don't care, if I snag a review code it'll be enough of a reason for me to boot them up again (and write a crapton of textual love about them) ♥


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 26, 2014)

Well, another of the first GBA game to come to Wii U eShop is going to be Advance Wars.

I like that they're doing that, but I wish they would hurry up and make another Advance Wars. It's been, what, 6 years since Days of Ruin?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 26, 2014)

DoR bombed.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 26, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> DoR bombed.



To be fair, none of the Advance Wars games were million sellers. In fact, Dual Strike did worst out of all of them.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 27, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> In fact, Dual Strike did worst out of all of them.


I call that bullshit.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance_Wars:_Dual_Strike#Reception

_"Advance Wars: Dual Strike was the 301st best-selling game of 2005 in Japan, selling around 35,000 copies in its first ten weeks"_


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 28, 2014)

Well, one thing about Days of Ruin being a commercial failure; At least it wasn't fucked over by the rise of smartphone "games" like the 3DS is now.

Japan's gaming market has now been 50% taken over by smartphones as of 2013. Why are they falling for the allure of half-ass games with almost no long-lasting appeal?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 28, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well, one thing about Days of Ruin being a commercial failure; At least it wasn't fucked over by the rise of smartphone "games" like the 3DS is now.
> 
> Japan's gaming market has now been 50% taken over by smartphones as of 2013. Why are they falling for the allure of half-ass games with almost no long-lasting appeal?



Because not everyone who plays smartphone games are people who would buy a 3DS in the first place and the fact that many smartphone games are actually fun. Oh and they're less than a dollar, shit's a good bargain.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 28, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Because not everyone who plays smartphone games are people who would buy a 3DS in the first place and the fact that many smartphone games are actually fun. Oh and they're less than a dollar, shit's a good bargain.



But they only last a few seconds. Where's the depth?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 28, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> But they only last a few seconds. Where's the depth?



It's called replayability and simple and fun gameplay. I mean look at games like Tetris, this isn't a new concept. Besides there's a lot of different kinds of games available on "smart-devices" aside from your Angry Birds, or Candy Crush-style games that due feature plenty of depth and other such things.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 28, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> It's called replayability and simple and fun gameplay. I mean look at games like Tetris, this isn't a new concept. Besides there's a lot of different kinds of games available on "smart-devices" aside from your Angry Birds, or Candy Crush-style games that due feature plenty of depth and other such things.



But how can developers port games to those devices without physical buttons?

It's not like Nintendo or Sony can make their own handheld game devices/cell phones. Or can they?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 28, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> But how can developers port games to those devices without physical buttons?
> 
> It's not like Nintendo or Sony can make their own handheld game devices/cell phones. Or can they?



One, there are plenty of decent peripherals that add buttons that have become increasingly popular and supported. Second there are plenty of alternative control schemes that have been devised with varying degrees of success.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 28, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> One, there are plenty of decent peripherals that add buttons that have become increasingly popular and supported. Second there are plenty of alternative control schemes that have been devised with varying degrees of success.



Well I still think Nintendo making games for smart devices is a terrible idea. They would still get swept under the rug by the craze of Candy Crush Saga and Flappy Bird clones.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 28, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well I still think Nintendo making games for smart devices is a terrible idea. They would still get swept under the rug by the craze of Candy Crush Saga and Flappy Bird clones.



Nah, many older franchises such as Pac-Man and Tetris sell incredibly well on smart-devices. I see zero reason why Mario and especially Pokemon wouldn't.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 28, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Nah, many older franchises such as Pac-Man and Tetris sell incredibly well on smart-devices. I see zero reason why Mario and especially Pokemon wouldn't.



Because it would be on hardware NOT made by Nintendo. It's like if Sony put all their major IPs on smart devices.

Besides, since Mario wouldn't work with touch screen controls, how could you possibly do a 2D, let alone 2D, Mario game on those devices WITHOUT having to buy an attachment for your phone? Nobody likes having to buy an extra controller just to play specific games on their system.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 28, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Because it would be on hardware NOT made by Nintendo. It's like if Sony put all their major IPs on smart devices.



And? No one's going to not buy a 3DS if they port the original Super Mario Bros. on an iPhone. I'm not saying putting all their new games on them, just older ones that are being emulated on smartphones anyways. 



TransformerRobot said:


> Besides, since Mario wouldn't work with touch screen controls, how could you possibly do a 2D, let alone 2D, Mario game on those devices WITHOUT having to buy an attachment for your phone? Nobody likes having to buy an extra controller just to play specific games on their system.



They've been done before with virtual buttons. Granted they have problems but they're perfectly doable.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Mar 29, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> It's like if Sony put all their major IPs on smart devices.



*Cough* Playstation All Stars Island *cough*

But anyway, I don't think putting Nintendo games on smatphones would be the wisest move, as there is a saying in France that says "Give them a hand, they'll take the whole arm." And even though it wouldn't harm other first parties (hello Mountain Dew Halo on iOS), I'm not sure it would be as harmless to Big N in the long run. 

In any case, there still is that Quality of Life trump card we haven't seen yet, sooooo... Hum. We'll see.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 29, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> And? No one's going to not buy a 3DS if they port the original Super Mario Bros. on an iPhone. I'm not saying putting all their new games on them, just older ones that are being emulated on smartphones anyways.



Taking away money from Nintendo's pocket that they had gathered via Virtual Console, unless you think Nintendo could distribute the Virtual Console through smart devices (Still a bad idea).


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 29, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Taking away money from Nintendo's pocket that they had gathered via Virtual Console, unless you think Nintendo could distribute the Virtual Console through smart devices (Still a bad idea).



Most people don't use the virtual console. Most people don't buy 3DS's for the virtual console. You can't lose money that was never there.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 29, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Most people don't use the virtual console. Most people don't buy 3DS's for the virtual console. You can't lose money that was never there.



Where did you get those statistics?

EDIT:

Furthermore, if most people don't use Virtual Console, then why is Nintendo still distributing the service through it's hardware?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 29, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Where did you get those statistics?



Common sense. People don't pay $200 just to play something they can just as easily emulate for free. 



TransformerRobot said:


> Furthermore, if most people don't use Virtual Console, then why is Nintendo still distributing the service through it's hardware?



Because it's incredibly easy and it does okay and sells to people who already have 3DS's for other reasons.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 30, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Common sense. People don't pay $200 just to play something they can just as easily emulate for free.



Common sense? I ask for specific statistics and that's what you answer with? -_-


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 30, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Common sense? I ask for specific statistics and that's what you answer with? -_-



I'm sorry, I forgot you're not exactly receptive to logic.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 30, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I'm sorry, I forgot you're not exactly receptive to logic.



I am, but LOGIC isn't quite a credible source for statistics. Key word; statistics.


----------



## Antronach (Mar 30, 2014)

I'd kinda disagree on some extent; I would prefer playing a game on a console instead of an emulator, but I guess that's just for the feel of it. But to buy a console just for virtual console is a little silly.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 30, 2014)

Antronach said:


> I'd kinda disagree on some extent; I would prefer playing a game on a console instead of an emulator, but I guess that's just for the feel of it. But to buy a console just for virtual console is a little silly.



It is, but that might discourage the stupider, I mean, more fickle-minded customers from buying the actual console to begin with.

Aren't there people who are such cheapskates that they're making emulators for current consoles?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 30, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> It is, but that might discourage the stupider, I mean, more fickle-minded customers from buying the actual console to begin with.
> 
> Aren't there people who are such cheapskates that they're making emulators for current consoles?



Paying a minimum of $100 just to play a 25 year old game is kind of a shitty deal.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 31, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Paying a minimum of $100 just to play a 25 year old game is kind of a shitty deal.



Really? And how much do your beloved mobile devices usually cost?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 31, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Really? And how much do your beloved mobile devices usually cost?



Probably around the same price as 3DS + monthly fees. However unlike a 3DS a smartphone can actually call people and access a constantly growing library of apps and games (many of which are free) which allow me to do infinitely more than a 3DS. Also I can access the internet with it without needing wi-fi and if I really wanted to play old games on it I could just download an emulator and play any game I want. 

I have a 3DS and I like it but I didn't buy it just to play Super Mario. Bros 1.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 31, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Probably around the same price as 3DS + monthly fees. However unlike a 3DS a smartphone can actually call people and access a constantly growing library of apps and games (many of which are free) which allow me to do infinitely more than a 3DS. Also I can access the internet with it without needing wi-fi and if I really wanted to play old games on it I could just download an emulator and play any game I want.
> 
> I have a 3DS and I like it but I didn't buy it just to play Super Mario. Bros 1.



Then if Nintendo 3DS has a bunch of great games that you can't get anywhere else, why is mobile gaming killing it? What can be done to get the 3DS craze going?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 31, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Then if Nintendo 3DS has a bunch of great games that you can't get anywhere else, why is mobile gaming killing it? What can be done to get the 3DS craze going?



Nothing. They target completely different audiences for the most part.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 31, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Nothing. They target completely different audiences for the most part.



But isn't that target audience shrinking rapidly thanks to mobile gaming?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 31, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> But isn't that target audience shrinking rapidly thanks to mobile gaming?



Not as much as people say. Products like the 3DS always have a niche, and that niche is people who like Pokemon.


----------



## Antronach (Mar 31, 2014)

Mobile gaming is only winning because rich people and deluded kids playing candy crush saga don't want to wait to play their free game and get powerups so they don't have to play their game. It's...weird.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 31, 2014)

Antronach said:


> Mobile gaming is only winning because rich people and deluded kids playing candy crush saga don't want to wait to play their free game and get powerups so they don't have to play their game. It's...weird.



That's what I thought. They really are fickle-minded idiots who are too lazy to play fuller games. -_-


----------



## SirRob (Apr 3, 2014)

[yt]m6TksRNqzDk[/yt]


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 3, 2014)

SirRob said:


> [yt]m6TksRNqzDk[/yt]



Ah, something that looks amazing and you can't get on any other device.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 3, 2014)

Too bad N64's RR doesn't hold a candle to any other RR (except by its sheer length).


----------



## Icky (Apr 3, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> That's what I thought. They really are fickle-minded idiots who are too lazy to play fuller games. -_-



hahahaha

_what_


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 3, 2014)

Icky said:


> hahahaha
> 
> _what_



Welcome to Nintendo General, save yourself.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 3, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Too bad N64's RR doesn't hold a candle to any other RR (except by its sheer length).



My favorite one was to be the Wii version of Rainbow Road. It's only the second most over-the-top one, but it's got the biggest appeal on it. I would've said the Mario Kart 7 Rainbow Road, but that one has you leave the actual rainbow to race across a lunar field.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 4, 2014)

There's gonna be a Nintendo Direct on the 8th, at 6PM est.
Wait... It's actually a SMASH BROS DIRECT!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 4, 2014)

I just realized that if every Mario Kart since DS includes four of the N64 courses, then obviously they can only showcase N64 courses in four games.  They've featured maybe 12 so far, right?


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 4, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> I just realized that if every Mario Kart since DS includes four of the N64 courses, then obviously they can only showcase N64 courses in four games.  They've featured maybe 12 so far, right?


all but MK 7
7 only had 3 N64 tracks
Before Super Circuit there was only 4 cups, Super Circuit started the whole secondary cups that utilized older maps. of which Super circuits was the Super Nintendo mario kart tracks
Double Dash didnt do this but instead included an all cup which was literally all the maps
I believe the only courses that haven't been brought back is actually Wario stadium N64 and yoshi Valley its the last one that hasn't reappeared in any other mario kart game.

so at this point they have done 14 out of 16 MK64 Courses


----------



## SirRob (Apr 4, 2014)

Yoshi Valley's been confirmed for 8. So only the stadium's left. :S


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 4, 2014)

SirRob said:


> There's gonna be a Nintendo Direct on the 8th, at 6PM est.
> Wait... It's actually a SMASH BROS DIRECT!! :0 :0 :0



How happy am I about these news?


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 5, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Yoshi Valley's been confirmed for 8. So only the stadium's left. :S


N64 Yoshi Valley?  I loved that course ... the maze....


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 5, 2014)

hmmm if MK7 didnt do just 3 N64 mario kart tracks we actually would of done them all with MK8

I do hope that the egg this time does affect the AI drivers, in MK64 the egg only affect the player and I think on Multiplayer it disappears anyway right?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 5, 2014)

Verin Asper said:


> hmmm if MK7 didnt do just 3 N64 mario kart tracks we actually would of done them all with MK8
> 
> I do hope that the egg this time does affect the AI drivers, in MK64 the egg only affect the player and I think on Multiplayer it disappears anyway right?



I also hope that the map for it isn't just a big question mark. Am I the only one here who hated that part of Yoshi's Valley?


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 5, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I also hope that the map for it isn't just a big question mark. Am I the only one here who hated that part of Yoshi's Valley?


IIRC it wasn't the map that was the problem but it not displaying who's in what position until you complete lap 3.  Seriously, only half the course is a maze, they could have shown positions for the other half at least....  http://www.mariowiki.com/images/0/03/Mk64yoshivalley3.jpg

Oh, and do you suppose they'll fix that jump shortcut on the last half of the race?  That's what ruined Sky Garden.  And Maka Wuhu.  And it looks like the shortcut in Yoshi Valley (which can save a good 5-7 whole seconds) doesn't even need a Mushroom to execute.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 5, 2014)

You guys think Hammer Brother will be playable this time?

We don't have many villain drivers in Mario Kart besides Bowser and Koopa Troopa.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 6, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> You guys think Hammer Brother will be playable this time?
> 
> We don't have many villain drivers in Mario Kart besides Bowser and Koopa Troopa.


Literally half the confirmed roster is or has been a villain at some point. 
(The two you mentioned + DK, Wario, Waluigi, Lakitu, Shy Guy, and the Koopalings)


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 6, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Literally half the confirmed roster is or has been a villain at some point.
> (The two you mentioned + DK, Wario, Waluigi, Lakitu, Shy Guy, and the Koopalings)



Okay, so, why not Cranky Kong then?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 7, 2014)

Place your bets folks, who do you think will be announced at the Smash Bros. direct tomorrow?


----------



## Distorted (Apr 8, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Place your bets folks, who do you think will be announced at the Smash Bros. direct tomorrow?



Lloyd Irving comes to mind. I kinda grew to like the idea of him joining. But your guess is as good as mine. I've been pretty clueless of newcomers since Rosalina floated her cosmic behind onto the stage so I'm sure I'll be surprised tomorrow as well.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 8, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Place your bets folks, who do you think will be announced at the Smash Bros. direct tomorrow?


Shulk


Distorted said:


> Lloyd Irving comes to mind.


lol.


----------



## Distorted (Apr 8, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> lol.



I'll let you have your laugh, but only because Xenoblade has an awesome soundtrack.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Apr 8, 2014)

If Namco were to put one of their characters in Smash, I'd love it to be Klonoa. His gameplay would be grab-based, but there are some pretty cool stuff you can do with a grabber (hello Hakan/The 'Gief). That or an Ace Combat jet, because I know Sakurai coul be bonkers enough to allow it. I hope a release date'll be announced tonight.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 8, 2014)

I'd go nuts if either Lloyd or Klonoa were announced. But I think Pac-Man would definitely be the best choice for a Namco rep, since everyone recognizes him. We're talking niche characters vs. a gaming icon. He'd certainly fit, too.

A popular opinion, and I agree with this, is that Mii's gonna be announced, 'cause that's really the one character that would need to be explained at length. Of course, a character might not even be the focus of the direct.


----------



## Distorted (Apr 8, 2014)

I'd just be happy with a specific release date honestly. It's felt like ages since we first heard about it.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 8, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> If Namco were to put one of their characters in Smash, I'd love it to be Klonoa. His gameplay would be grab-based, but there are some pretty cool stuff you can do with a grabber (hello Hakan/The 'Gief). That or an Ace Combat jet, because I know Sakurai coul be bonkers enough to allow it. I hope a release date'll be announced tonight.



If Namco puts a character in there it's probably just gonna be Heihachi or Pac-Man. Klonoa is too obscure for most people I think at least.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Apr 8, 2014)

Sure he is, but he "fits" more with the other Nintendo characters (and ignorants would be bitching about him being a sub-par Sonic, which is kinda true in the base intent as he was used in the Great Mascot War, but he definitely has the better universe) and I'd like him to become so popular with peopke thay'd make Klonoa 3, dang it ! But yeah, I can't see "The Pac" go in there, dunno why, he'd feel out of place (and yeah, even in a game where a 1980's plastic robot and faceless sprite share screentime)


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 8, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I'd go nuts if either Lloyd or Klonoa were announced. But I think Pac-Man would definitely be the best choice for a Namco rep, since everyone recognizes him. We're talking niche characters vs. a gaming icon. He'd certainly fit, too.
> 
> A popular opinion, and I agree with this, is that Mii's gonna be announced, 'cause that's really the one character that would need to be explained at length. Of course, a character might not even be the focus of the direct.


SirRob: Forever wanting Lloyd, but do we need more damn swordsmen? we had 5 in brawl (but at least Project M gave us Roy and varied Link and Toon Link more)
I dont mind Pac-man cause he already appears in the Arcade Mario Kart games, Klonoa would be like pit, no one expected them to even appear.


----------



## Distorted (Apr 8, 2014)

I played Klonoa a long long LONG time ago, but I remember liking it quite a bit. It's always been a character I've been interested in but never saw a lot of. I wouldn't mind him(her?) joining the brawl. But I guess we'll see shortly. 

I'm getting ready for the stream right as I type this. Once my food is done I'll will comfortably sit my bum down and enjoy my meal and the good news.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 8, 2014)

link to stream?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 8, 2014)

http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct/04-08-2014/ Airing in half an hour, just about. 

Oh yes. I love swordsmen. The whole roster could be swordsmen and I'd be happy. 
Lloyd, Isaac, Link, Toon Link, Chrom, Marth, Roy, Ike, Lyndis, Shulk, Ganondorf... heck, let's give Zelda and Sonic swords, too.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 8, 2014)

Holy shit, Megaman cameo attack


----------



## SirRob (Apr 8, 2014)

Hype hype hype hypeHYPEHYPE HYPEEEEE

My mind is just

is this real life

That whole presentation was just, omg


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 8, 2014)

Greninja and Charizard. I just wet myself.


----------



## Distorted (Apr 8, 2014)

I was surprised to see Charizard. But then Greninja comes in and......no words....

The whole thing was amazing truthfully. I don't know what to say...


----------



## SirRob (Apr 8, 2014)

I was friggin' terrified I'd see Isaac in the Assist Trophy montage


----------



## RedLeFrench (Apr 8, 2014)

Basically what has been said up there : Holy shit Greninja ! Ninjas are awesome, and Greninja is a total badass, so bring it !

Also, it is kinda weird there isn't any simultaneous release, but hey, at least we won't have to wait too long to get our Smash fix ♪


----------



## SirRob (Apr 8, 2014)

I love how many times Sakurai trolled everyone

The '-directly- to you' bit
Ridley
The zombie Palutena
The ZSS reveal
The surprise character reveal
The surprise surprise character reveal


----------



## SirRob (Apr 8, 2014)

Site updated, you can see screenshots for the five new characters












(Ken Sugimori art!!)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 8, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


>


at least rock isnt stuck on the moon in this game :V


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 8, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Basically what has been said up there : Holy shit Greninja ! Ninjas are awesome, and Greninja is a total badass, so bring it !
> 
> Also, it is kinda weird there isn't any simultaneous release, but hey, at least we won't have to wait too long to get our Smash fix â™ª



Maybe there will be something just as good, if not better, coming with the Wii U version, which could be why we're not seeing it until near the end of this year.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 8, 2014)

(From a press release)

I quit


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 8, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Greninja and Charizard. I just wet myself.



They did save the biggest surprises for last, right?

Okay, here are my reactions:

STOKED:
- *Charizard* playable!
- Mega Lucario Final Smash
- Lucario's Aura effect apparently reaches _Brawl Minus_ levels of power

GOOD:
- *Greninja* is super effective!  (ahem.)  Well, it's a huge surprise nonetheless.  I _thought_ that energy blast looked like a Water Shuriken but I wasn't prepared for the rest...
- Different stage themes for Final Destination
- Inclusion of Gen 6 Pokemon
- Master Pokeballs with legendary Pokemon
- Wii Fit Trainer*(s)*

NEUTRAL:
- Fun/Glory separation of online modes.
- Earlier 3DS release date than Wii U
- Lack of transforming characters.  The lag it caused in Brawl was an annoyance, and it gives them an extra special move slot.

LETDOWN:
- why does Mega Charizard X get all the love?  Y has the better design (and was revealed first)....


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 8, 2014)

One thing I find interesting is customizing the character attacks
Cause I hope for Luigi I can customize it that he has lightning instead of fireballs...really guys :< supersaga


----------



## SirRob (Apr 8, 2014)

I want to customize Fox so that he fights with his clothes off
I do find it interesting that Pokemon Trainer's been kicked out. Probably means Squirtle and Ivysaur get the axe too, which... isn't too much of a loss, I guess. We've got Greninja for the Squirtle replacement... I wonder about Ivysaur?? Then again, two Pokemon newcomers is asking for a lot. 

I like that the releases are staggered. If both came out at the same time, I'd probably die of sleep deprivation.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm about to watch it now but I already know some spoilers. Greninja was a surprise, so was Charizard by himself. 



SirRob said:


> I want to customize Fox so that he fights with his clothes off



Only in the furry fandom.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 8, 2014)

Zoroark was in the group of Pokeball Pokemon in the Greninja trailer... the dream is over.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh, and I find it absolutely hilarious how the online's "Fun" mode is "every stage EXCEPT Final Destination" while "Glory" mode is "Final Destination ONLY".



SirRob said:


> I do find it interesting that Pokemon Trainer's been kicked out.


Yeah, they did say no more transforming characters, so Zelda/Shiek and Samus/Zero Suit are officially separate fighters now.  It's probably because a lot of players ended up trying to play as just one of them.



Taralack said:


> I'm about to watch it now but I already know some spoilers. Greninja was a surprise, so was Charizard by himself.


I stayed off the Internet completely until I watched it just because of this.  Of course, it helped that I was working until 3PM anyway so there wasn't any actual _waiting_ involved.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 8, 2014)

Tons of screenshots featuring new items -- https://www.flickr.com/photos/48280274@N02/sets/72157643678092364

https://www.flickr.com/photos/48280274@N02/13729478843/in/set-72157643678092364 Absolutely gorgeous

Also, this is big: https://www.flickr.com/photos/48280274@N02/13729380913/in/set-72157643678092364 
This is the first time we've seen anything Namco-related in the game. It's from Galaga.


----------



## Migoto Da (Apr 9, 2014)

I enjoyed this Direct a lot, truly, I did. I hope more smash news is released in the future before release.


I've got one question for you though.

When's Chrom?


----------



## Taralack (Apr 9, 2014)

Migoto Da said:


> I've got one question for you though.
> 
> When's Chrom?



The question should be "When's Falco" but yes, would also like to know if a character from Awakening is in this.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh man, so many great news in this one^^
So I take it we have at least 4 seperate PokÃ©mon now? Lucario, Pikachu, Charizard and Greninja? That is pretty cool. The PokÃ©mon Trainer was an innovative character in Brawl but I suppose that if most players just sticked with one PokÃ©mon this is for the best.
Final Smash attacks for the PokÃ©mon were pretty obvious IMHO. But it would be hilarious if Pikachu's final would be Surf as a reference to PokÃ©mon Yellow^^

As for the seperate release dates, I am VERY ok with that. Now I can get the 3DS version to pass the time until the console version launches in winter! And I always wanted a real portable Smash anyway.
Did any of you ever play the homebrew Smash Bros game on the DS? That actually had a lot of potential and I was sad when it died :c


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 9, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Oh man, so many great news in this one^^
> So I take it we have at least 4 seperate PokÃ©mon now? Lucario, Pikachu, Charizard and Greninja? That is pretty cool. The PokÃ©mon Trainer was an innovative character in Brawl but I suppose that if most players just sticked with one PokÃ©mon this is for the best.
> Final Smash attacks for the PokÃ©mon were pretty obvious IMHO. But it would be hilarious if Pikachu's final would be Surf as a reference to PokÃ©mon Yellow^^
> 
> ...



Yeah, but there's a problem with the winter release date for Wii U. A later release date for the version on the console that desperately needs more sales, and a killer app released at a good time. It's like Nintendo really doesn't care about the Wii U.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 9, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Yeah, but there's a problem with the winter release date for Wii U. A later release date for the version on the console that desperately needs more sales, and a killer app released at a good time. It's like Nintendo really doesn't care about the Wii U.



I disagree. The summer is usually a time when almost no big titles are released. So a big title for the 3DS to bridge the gap is a good idea.
Then the Wii U version can launch in winter, during the holiday season. You know, the most profitable time of the year? 
From a business point of view it's a brilliant idea. Releasing the games at the same time means that most people will buy either the Wii U or the 3DS version. Releasing them with a 3 months long gap between them means that 3DS owners will buy that version now and Wii U owners will wait with even more anticipation.
Also, if you own both systems you are now a lot more likely to buy both versions! So there is a bigger potential to sell even more games!


----------



## Taralack (Apr 9, 2014)

More people have a 3DS, so releasing it on the 3DS first exposes the series to a wider audience, which may in turn convince them to buy a Wii U for the Wii U specific Brawl game later on.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 9, 2014)

Releasing the game for the 3DS first is better for the total sales, I'd imagine. For the reasons above, and because it'd be the "lesser" version of the two-- if the Wii U came first or at the same time, people wouldn't be as inclined to get the handheld version. The reverse doesn't really work the same, since the Wii U's the "superior" version... it's the one with better graphics, more content and the one you can bring to parties.



Migoto Da said:


> When's Chrom?


The game's coming out A LOT sooner than I could've hoped for, so I'm guessing an FE:A character won't be announced before release. I do expect one, though. It'd be surprising if the most popular game in the series didn't get one.

--

New screenshots of the 3DS version -- 
[yt]vqRNuDK-oL0[/yt]


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 9, 2014)

Saw a post on Miiverse to the tune of "Everybody start saying: For Glory mode = No items, Fox only, Final Destination."

Well, two out of three ain't bad....


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 9, 2014)

Is it just me, or do the stages in this game seem bigger than those in Melee and Brawl? They're almost at the scale of the N64 Smash Bros., and those stages were immense.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 9, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> and those stages were immense.


wat


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 9, 2014)

http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20080814205428/nintendo/en/images/0/01/Sector_z.JPG - N64

http://www.pokezam.com/games/gamecube/ssbm/stages/starfox.jpg - Melee 

http://www.nindb.net/img/guide/super-smash-bros-brawl/stage/corneria-melee.png - Brawl

Extreme examples of the scale. In most N64 Super Smash Bros. stages, there was more empty space both horizontally and vertically than actual platforms, so it wouldn't be surprising to hit 150% damage before being KO'd. Even then, most KOing happened because some characters' recovery moves weren't good enough reach the stage after being knocked off. 

I thought that was interesting, though I could be wrong. I'm guessing Sakurai wants matches to last longer since combos will be in the game, and a larger stage scale will prevent players from comboing others 0% to death.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Apr 9, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> I disagree. The summer is usually a time when almost no big titles are released. So a big title for the 3DS to bridge the gap is a good idea.
> Then the Wii U version can launch in winter, during the holiday season. You know, the most profitable time of the year?
> From a business point of view it's a brilliant idea. Releasing the games at the same time means that most people will buy either the Wii U or the 3DS version. Releasing them with a 3 months long gap between them means that 3DS owners will buy that version now and Wii U owners will wait with even more anticipation.
> Also, if you own both systems you are now a lot more likely to buy both versions! So there is a bigger potential to sell even more games!



Pretty much. I was thinking of only getting the Wii U version for budget reasons, but if I can get both and get to play the 3DS version in 3DS events in my town, well there is no hesitation to be had, is there ?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 9, 2014)

Taralack said:


> The question should be "When's Falco" but yes, would also like to know if a character from Awakening is in this.


More like "when's Ness, C.falcon and Jigglypuff?"


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 9, 2014)

I see they updated the US site today with the new screens and whatnot.  

E.g: insert Rule 34 joke here


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 10, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> E.g: insert Rule 34 joke here



Yoshi's expression is perfect.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 10, 2014)

[yt]lcmx4kC0tiU[/yt]

Nintendo of America announces Wat: The Game

--

Also, can I mention how glorious the food looks in Smash Bros. 4? This is why we have HD, people.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Also, can I mention how glorious the food looks in Smash Bros. 4? This is why we have HD, people.


Looks like billboards to me.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 10, 2014)

Mm, well they're flat images, so that makes sense... but the images look so crisp and yummy. :d


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Nintendo of America announces Wat: The Game


As soon as I saw that video, I knew there would be something about it on this thread. "All hail the Virtual Boy" is all it took to sell me on it. Oh, and a girl prancing around in a fursuit in another video of the game.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 10, 2014)

Yeah, seems like they did a really good job on localizing the game. I'm rather surprised at that.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 11, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, seems like they did a really good job on localizing the game. I'm rather surprised at that.



Well, they localized it for the Bible Belt, at least.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 11, 2014)

At least you can still marry a girl Mii with a man face and pretend it's a crossdresser.

--

I saw an interesting theory on GameFAQs about the S Flag item. It might be used to summon Namco characters like an Assist Trophy... So maybe we'll be seeing a good amount of Namco characters? So even if Pac-Man is the playable character, we could still see Llo- *is shot*

Anyway, it'd make sense to separate them from regular Assist Trophies so it'll be easy to tell that they're not actually Nintendo characters. ('Course Elec Man's not a Nintendo character, and he's an assist trophy... :S)


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 12, 2014)

SirRob said:


> At least you can still marry a girl Mii with a man face and pretend it's a crossdresser.
> 
> --
> 
> ...


Well you could look at it that the S flag COULD be a secondary skin to the assist trophy like how we have the pokeball and masterball.

The only thing I hope still remains is that peach can pull up weapons/items in a no items match


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey, if Dr. Robotnik (I still refuse the name Eggman) was playable in Smash Bros., what do you think his moveset would be?

And what about his Final Smash?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 12, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Hey, if Dr. Robotnik (I still refuse the name Eggman)?



I can't help but be reminded of this whenever people bitch about Eggman.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2014)

Verin Asper said:


> The only thing I hope still remains is that peach can pull up weapons/items in a no items match


She ought to be able to pull up Pikmin this time.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 12, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I can't help but be reminded of this whenever people bitch about Eggman.



I love how that video led me to this one. =v



SirRob said:


> She ought to be able to pull up Pikmin this time.



Kirby should be able to use them with their standard properties in this one, i.e. not dying immediately after thrown. Whistle or no, I feel like his ability's a bit nerfed compared to the other copy powers that don't change the nature of the attack.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2014)

You know, with custom movesets, these things might -actually- be things. [noparse][/noparse]

About that specifically... I think it would be odd to have the Pikmin following Kirby around uselessly with the exception of the B move. Are you saying that it takes too long for Kirby to have to pluck one up every time?


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 12, 2014)

Well, if we're talking DPS, yes. That's why Olimar doesn't have to re-pick a Pikmin per attack, and neither should Kirby. Perhaps the Pikmin could operate like they do in the source material, and run towards nearby enemies (You know, like when Olimar plays his flute to organize the Pikmin?)


Like what happens here at 2:00. Chuggaaconroy uses the C-stick to swarm the fire spout and disable it. Perhaps here, that could be automated as Kirby approaches enemies?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 13, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Well, if we're talking DPS, yes. That's why Olimar doesn't have to re-pick a Pikmin per attack, and neither should Kirby. Perhaps the Pikmin could operate like they do in the source material, and run towards nearby enemies (You know, like when Olimar plays his flute to organize the Pikmin?)
> 
> 
> Like what happens here at 2:00. Chuggaaconroy uses the C-stick to swarm the fire spout and disable it. Perhaps here, that could be automated as Kirby approaches enemies?


That's getting a little too technical, especially for a copy ability and not for Olimar himself... And if it were applied to Olimar, having the Pikmin go after enemies automatically has the potential to be really broken. What if they just raised the damage for Kirby's attack? :S


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 13, 2014)

I have a tendency to overcomplicate things with a simple solution. That would likely work better; Kirby's copy ability in Brawl actually had considerable knockback regardless of Pikmin type, considering none of them latched on. Pair that with good damage and you have a solid technique, although I still wish it worked in a way truer to Olimar's use of the move.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 13, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Hey, if Dr. Robotnik (I still refuse the name Eggman) was playable in Smash Bros.


He wouldn't because Sakurai isn't a hack.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 13, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Hey, if Dr. Robotnik (I still refuse the name Eggman) was playable in Smash Bros., what do you think his moveset would be?
> 
> And what about his Final Smash?



Neutral B- Annoying Laugh: Laugh and grin maliciously at your enemies' misfortunes after a successful attack.
Side B- Drill Eggman: Eggman goes across the stage very slowly, eviscerating all in his wake. Jumping on him will deal considerable damage, but no knockback.
Up B- Egg Mobile: Fly away from the fight like a sissy baby in your Eggish hovercraft
Down B- Submarine Eggman: Eggman submerges beneath the stage in his decidedly un-egglike submarine, rising up after a few seconds or button input.

Final Smash- Fastest Thing Aliii-yeee-iiiive: Eggman runs incredibly fast (just enough that Sonic can't catch him) into his Eggman-shaped Eggman Robo from Sonic 3 and Knuckles, and proceeds to wreak havoc upon the stage, smashing you with all six of his fingers.

Eggman.


----------



## Distorted (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm not a big fan of Eggman, despite kicking his butt throughout my entire life. It be a bit of a challenge to develop his moveset. He's big on lazers and missles, and I'm sure his recovery would include a jetpack or his eggmobile. They could even do something with those egg robot copies he made in Sonic and Knuckles. His Final smash could be anything from the Death Egg final boss to the Egg Dragoon or whatever was in Sonic Lost World. 

I could imagine him saying things as you fight like "Get a load of this" or "insert evil doctor rebuttal here". It'd probably get annoying after a while.


----------



## FangWarrior (Apr 13, 2014)

Speaking of playable characters, what do you guys think of having samurai goroh as a playable character? (He is from the F-zero series.)


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 13, 2014)

Well, considering we saw Samurai Goroh in the Nintendo Direct in the 3DS version, I don't think he'll be playable. (He was in the demonstration that the 3DS version will run at 60 FPS except for assist trophies and Pokemon, who move at 30 FPS.)


----------



## FangWarrior (Apr 13, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Well, considering we saw Samurai Goroh in the Nintendo Direct in the 3DS version, I don't think he'll be playable. (He was in the demonstration that the 3DS version will run at 60 FPS except for assist trophies and Pokemon, who move at 30 FPS.)


Well that's disappointing, Captain Falcon is the only F- zero character on the roster. It would be nice to see more of everyone on the roster, just don't go over kill by putting every single character on the roster.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 13, 2014)

Well, I've only played a handful of F-Zero games, but I've always wondered what Bio Rex was capable of. Think he'd have an interesting moveset? He's exactly the sort of character Sakurai would take creative liberties with, as is his tendency.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 13, 2014)

There's been a new rumor floating around (Since a little bit before the Smash Direct) that's apparently by the same guy from E3 who said Villager, Mega Man, Wii Fit Trainer, Little Mac, Mii, and Pac-Man were gonna playable. He said that Palutena, Chrom, Shulk, a Pokemon from X and Y (Which'd be Greninja from the Direct), and the Chorus Men (From Rhythm Heaven, although the name he gave was a little spotty....) were also playable.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 13, 2014)

SirRob said:


> There's been a new rumor floating around (Since a little bit before the Smash Direct) that's apparently by the same guy from E3 who said Villager, Mega Man, Wii Fit Trainer, Little Mac, Mii, and Pac-Man were gonna playable. He said that Palutena, Chrom, Shulk, a Pokemon from X and Y (Which'd be Greninja from the Direct), and the Chorus Men (From Rhythm Heaven, although the name he gave was a little spotty....) were also playable.



Shit, if you're gonna have Rhythm Heaven character there's so many better choices. I'd rather have Karate Man or something.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 13, 2014)

Mm, the chorus kids have more of a relation to music though, plus their design conveys the series better. The mascot of Rhythm Heaven Fever's got a similar design to the chorus kids, for example. And they're on the box art!

(Karate Man always has killer music though)


----------



## FangWarrior (Apr 13, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Well, I've only played a handful of F-Zero games, but I've always wondered what Bio Rex was capable of. Think he'd have an interesting moveset? He's exactly the sort of character Sakurai would take creative liberties with, as is his tendency.


Bio rex, pretty interesting. Ya, come to think of it, bio rex could have his basic attack move be something like a a multi bite move, kinda like bowser's taunt, the one were he... well, bites and bites. His special could be something like... well... dunno about this one. All though, I really do like the idea of having bio rex in the game. Most of my favorite characters I used to play as were the anthro, like Leon.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 15, 2014)

MoonFire* said:


> Bio rex, pretty interesting. Ya, come to think of it, bio rex could have his basic attack move be something like a a multi bite move, kinda like bowser's taunt, the one were he... well, bites and bites. His special could be something like... well... dunno about this one. All though, I really do like the idea of having bio rex in the game. Most of my favorite characters I used to play as were the anthro, like Leon.



He's not likely to be a clone, either-- which is a good thing. Sakurai made CF's moveset from scratch-- I can see Bio Rex getting a lot of bite related moves (due to the whole "I will eat my opposition" thing.)  and maybe moves involving meat (again, his constant hunger). We haven't seen a character that attacks with shanks of lamb, so that would be very interesting. Anyways, F-Zero could use another representative, and Bio Rex just seems to me like he has the most potential of the lot (barring Samurai Goroh, who, again, was confirmed as an assist trophy)


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 16, 2014)

The only reason they would add someone else from F-zero is to hint they are making an F-zero game...unless they want to be dicks and just put another char in there to put our hopes up for another F-zero game to then dash em.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;9hv0OpFaN84]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hv0OpFaN84[/video]

Spiritual successor to EarthBound?


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 17, 2014)

It looks like the Vice President doesn't actually participate in battle. Perhaps more an EarthBound/Pokemon mash-up, since it seems you recruit your party members through interaction with them.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 17, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> It looks like the Vice President doesn't actually participate in battle. Perhaps more an EarthBound/Pokemon mash-up, since it seems you recruit your party members through interaction with them.



So he's a useless bystander like the actual vice-president? =P


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 17, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> So he's a useless bystander like the actual vice-president? =P


Yeah, I think that's the tongue-in-cheek implication. XD I went on the official website and looked through the (tentative) character list. I think I'd stick with the initial party members, but be sorely tempted to switch to the later Citizens if they're just as creatively composed as what I've seen so far.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 18, 2014)

Why is there almost never GOOD news posted about Nintendo these days?

It's like some kind of media conspiracy, or everyone's biased after buying into the excessive hype of the PS4.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 19, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Why is there almost never GOOD news posted about Nintendo these days?
> 
> It's like some kind of media conspiracy, or everyone's biased after buying into the excessive hype of the PS4.


oh boy, you are definately the Nintendo Fan that Nintendo don't need

Specially since the comments section point out to other companies who did dual screens WAY before the company who is suining nintendo. Note the company only FILED a patent. reading the patent....nintendo reference them several times....


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 19, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Why is there almost never GOOD news posted about Nintendo these days?
> 
> It's like some kind of media conspiracy, or everyone's biased after buying into the excessive hype of the PS4.



What about this is biased?


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 20, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> What about this is biased?


cause its easy to blame Sony for them
they probably didnt actually read the whole damn article


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 21, 2014)

Shitty third rate devs wants Nintendo's money because they're poor.

Seems normal to me.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 21, 2014)

All I can say about this commercial is "Wow.".

[video=youtube;Z4hbM1iig_E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4hbM1iig_E[/video]

This is the most over-the-top crazy Kirby commercial since "Too Much Kirby".


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 21, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Why is there almost never GOOD news posted about Nintendo these days?
> 
> It's like some kind of media conspiracy, or everyone's biased after buying into the excessive hype of the PS4.



There is only one bad thing that needs to be pointed out about Nintendo right now: They NEED to fix their marketing!
This video kind of explains a big reason why they are flopping right now:
[video=youtube;MyXcr6sDRtw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyXcr6sDRtw[/video]

Tl;dw: They need to allow people to create Youtube content again. People on Youtube are trendsetters today. Flappy Bird took off the way it did *the same day* Pewdiepie made his first video about it.
They are axing free advertisement this way. And since let's plays are a HUGE thing these days this advertisement would actually reach a ton of people and it would also actually have an influence on them.
It was one of Nintendo's stupidest ideas ever to keep people from creating Youtube content about their games.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 23, 2014)

Well, DKC Tropical Freeze is stuck at 470K still.

There goes any chance of their ever being another Donkey Kong Country Game. -_-


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 23, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well, DKC Tropical Freeze is stuck at 470K still.
> 
> There goes any chance of their ever being another Donkey Kong Country Game. -_-



That means approximately 1/4 of the Wii U audience bought it, that's pretty good.


----------



## Milo (Apr 23, 2014)

All I know is, I'm going to play smash bros on the 3DS, AND the Wii u.

At the same time. 

Simultaneously. 

Online


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 23, 2014)

So the N64 Toad's Turnpike is going to be in Mario Kart 8, is it?  They added antigrav segments along some walls and some of the vehicles have ramps you can leap and/or glide off of.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 23, 2014)

Why is this same article being passed around the web over and over again when it's no longer recent?!

I look for news to get UP TO DATE on things, not to look at what happened 5 months ago!

On the plus side, Toad's Turnpike with anti-gravity sections; Win.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 23, 2014)

I like the Toad's Turnpike remake, but I can't help but feel like some of the changes hurt the integrity of the original. Visually it looks like it took more cues from Moonview Highway than the original Toad's Turnpike. Like, it's set at night instead of sunset, and there's a section with cliffs that wasn't in the original.

Edit:

[yt]BuIdjU1I-08[/yt]

New Phoenix Wright game

Set in 20th century Los Angeles


----------



## RedLeFrench (Apr 24, 2014)

Not really Nintendo-centric, but damn it, they announced the new Skylanders game... And we can capture up to 40 bosses including Kaos... I'm 21 and I want this game... Also, it seems the main figures of this episode are a cool Croc' and a rocker wolf... Sign me up and shower me with Doritos-y figures Activision !


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 24, 2014)

SirRob said:


> New Phoenix Wright game


Go away, Capcom.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 24, 2014)

SirRob said:


> New Phoenix Wright game
> 
> Set in 20th century Los Angeles



This makes me moist.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 24, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Not really Nintendo-centric, but damn it, they announced the new Skylanders game... And we can capture up to 40 bosses including Kaos... I'm 21 and I want this game... Also, it seems the main figures of this episode are a cool Croc' and a rocker wolf... Sign me up and shower me with Doritos-y figures Activision !


I'm still trying to 100% all the levels in Swap Force.  Nightmare mode.  That includes finishing whole levels without any Skylanders dying, and beating bosses without taking any damage.

Trailer is creative, some of the new characters look interesting.  That water gator is definitely a keeper in my book -- HEY was that the Chompy Mage?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 24, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> This makes me moist.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I like the Toad's Turnpike remake, but I can't help but feel like some of the changes hurt the integrity of the original. Visually it looks like it took more cues from Moonview Highway than the original Toad's Turnpike. Like, it's set at night instead of sunset, and there's a section with cliffs that wasn't in the original.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



I see what they're doing with the character designs here. they're want us to weep


----------



## SirRob (Apr 24, 2014)

Milo said:


> they're want us to weep


Yup, I know what you mean... 
just kidding, I have no clue.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 25, 2014)

PW ended with game 3


----------



## Milo (Apr 25, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Yup, I know what you mean...
> just kidding, I have no clue.



I should probably manually type on my phone so autocorrect doesn't take over

I'm just going to play some fire emblem. wow


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2014)

Autocorrect never works!


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 26, 2014)

The people who voted for Nintendo on this poll are complete idiots.

Do they know what LITTLE revenue Nintendo would be generating if they went into something non-game related nowadays?


----------



## Icky (Apr 26, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> The people who voted for Nintendo on this poll are complete idiots.
> 
> Do they know what LITTLE revenue Nintendo would be generating if they went into something non-game related nowadays?



It's pretty obvious that the people who voted Nintendo _don't give a fuck_ if Nintendo succeeds. Not everyone has skyscraper-sized erections for everything Nintendo pisses on, you know.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 26, 2014)

Icky said:


> It's pretty obvious that the people who voted Nintendo _don't give a fuck_ if Nintendo succeeds. Not everyone has skyscraper-sized erections for everything Nintendo pisses on, you know.



It just pisses me off that they have such blatant bias against Nintendo.

Furthermore, is it farfetched of me to think that most third-party developers are biased against Nintendo, which is why they give Nintendo platforms the worse support?

Then again, that wouldn't be a financially sound idea, since making certain games as Nintendo exclusives could still make them a lot of extra money.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 26, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> It just pisses me off that they have such blatant bias against Nintendo.
> 
> Furthermore, is it farfetched of me to think that most third-party developers are biased against Nintendo, which is why they give Nintendo platforms the worse support?
> 
> Then again, that wouldn't be a financially sound idea, since making certain games as Nintendo exclusives could still make them a lot of extra money.



"They voted against my opinion in a single poll...THEY MUST BE PART OF THE ANTI-NINTENDO CONSPIRACY!"


----------



## Icky (Apr 26, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> It just pisses me off that they have such blatant bias against Nintendo.
> 
> Furthermore, is it farfetched of me to think that most third-party developers are biased against Nintendo, which is why they give Nintendo platforms the worse support?
> 
> Then again, that wouldn't be a financially sound idea, since making certain games as Nintendo exclusives could still make them a lot of extra money.



Might be because third party games don't do jack shit on Nintendo consoles. That isn't bias, it's sound financial decision-making.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2014)

[yt]ghEhI4CJjAM[/yt]

I am confused, but they mention Smash Bros so I'm happy


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 29, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> The people who voted for Nintendo on this poll are complete idiots.
> 
> Do they know what LITTLE revenue Nintendo would be generating if they went into something non-game related nowadays?


I voted for nintendo...
on the grounds they can at this point CAN give up consoles and actually completely dominate the handheld market as the WiiU show that you can play some games without an actual TV needed.

Do note that NINTENDO themselves have this problem towards third parties for the longest


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 29, 2014)

SirRob said:


> [yt]ghEhI4CJjAM[/yt]
> 
> I am confused, but they mention Smash Bros so I'm happy



Nintendo humor is Nintendo humor. I found it amusing.

Anyways, several questions I'm having. Is this, like, at every Best Buy? All of them? Or just in Los Angeles? Also, which Smash Brothers is having a tournament-- Brawl? 3DS? The Wii U version that won't be out by then? Oh, well. At least Nintendo's actually having a presentation this year.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Nintendo humor is Nintendo humor. I found it amusing.
> 
> Anyways, several questions I'm having. Is this, like, at every Best Buy? All of them? Or just in Los Angeles? Also, which Smash Brothers is having a tournament-- Brawl? 3DS? The Wii U version that won't be out by then? Oh, well. At least Nintendo's actually having a presentation this year.


I would be very surprised if the tournament wasn't for the new Smash Bros... and it'd probably the Wii U version, yeah. The demo will probably only be at select Best Buys, like Nintendo's last E3 event.

Also, Nintendo's calling this a Digital event. To me that sounds like more of what they did last year.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 30, 2014)

So apparently there was a Nintendo Direct today?? It focused on Mario Kart 8--

http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct/04-30-2014/#/video-ndirect

Reveals new courses at the end. But I wish random joes and skits and effects wouldn't interrupt the developers, it makes the presentation feel less professional than it should be. Information's great though. Showing the music played live was really cool, too!


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 30, 2014)

Really?  Let's dissect it then.

Retro Cup Courses:
- N64 Toad's Turnpike
- N64 Wario Stadium
- N64 Rainbow Road (and apparently they've removed most of the railings!)
- 3DS Music Park
- 3DS Pirahna Plant Slide
- 3DS DK Jungle
- Wii Moo Moo Meadows
- Wii Grumble Volcano
- Wii Dry Dry Ruins

Lucky Seven has been upgraded to the Crazy Eight:  Coin added to the ring of items.

Pirahna Plant item can gobble up obstacles on the track (like Banana Peels) in addition to munching other racers.

New item called the Super Horn.  Kinda like a POW block, but shorter ranged and doesn't give the advance warning.  It also blocks incoming items -- EVEN THE SPINY SHELL.

...Please tell me they did _not_ just preview MK8's Rainbow Road....


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 30, 2014)

This is quite possibly the best Nintendo Direct that has ever been done.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 30, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> This is quite possibly the best Nintendo Direct that has ever been done.


nope


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 30, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> nope



And why not?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 30, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> And why not?


Did you forgot the smash one or the ALBWs?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 30, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Did you forgot the smash one or the ALBWs?



I never saw the ALBW one.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 30, 2014)

Guys, guys.

We all know that Tomodachi Life was the undisputed champion of Nintendo Directs. You just can't compete with this.


----------



## Distorted (Apr 30, 2014)

The new items in the new Mario Kart look amazing. I'm just glad there's a way to counter the Blue Shell easier now. Also spin boosting looks promising. Especially when you can partner up and gain a bigger lead.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 30, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Guys, guys.
> 
> We all know that Tomodachi Life was the undisputed champion of Nintendo Directs. You just can't compete with this.



Virtual boy confirmed to being remade


----------



## SirRob (Apr 30, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Really?  Let's dissect it then.
> 
> Retro Cup Courses:
> - N64 Toad's Turnpike
> ...


It was actually the DS Wario Stadium, not the N64 one. Dry Dry Ruins isn't in the game-- it's actually Dry Dry Desert from the GC. We saw glimpses of Yoshi's Valley, too. GameXplain's got their own footage of a lot of the new tracks. 
They did spoil Rainbow Road, and I am completely in love with the concept. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 30, 2014)

SirRob said:


> It was actually the DS Wario Stadium, not the N64 one. Dry Dry Ruins isn't in the game-- it's actually Dry Dry Desert from the GC. We saw glimpses of Yoshi's Valley, too. GameXplain's got their own footage of a lot of the new tracks.
> They did spoil Rainbow Road, and I am completely in love with the concept. [noparse][/noparse]


yea I was sad to see that it was the DS wario Stadium but not the N64 one, but I guess was the DS one suppose to be the replacement to N64 one? thus why the DS one showed up instead of the N64 one


----------



## SirRob (Apr 30, 2014)

The way I figure it, not having it this time just means we'll see an even better version next time!


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 30, 2014)

Am I the only one here that wants Wario Colosseum from Double Dash to return? If that were in the game, that would sell the Wii U for me. Not even joking right now.


----------



## Stratelier (May 1, 2014)

SirRob said:


> It was actually the DS Wario Stadium, not the N64 one.


Well, that would explain the rotating fireballs .... and for some reason I thought the DS Wario Stadium had already been featured in a Retro Cup somewhere.  My bad.

BTW, if the Mario wiki is to be believed then MK8 features four N64 tracks -- meaning that all N64 tracks except Wario Stadium have been featured in a Retro Cup by now.

And, yes, I would love to take another trip down the GameCube Wario Colosseum.  That track was beautiful in its insanity.


----------



## Migoto Da (May 1, 2014)

I LOVED Wario Colosseum. I need to see that in glorious HD.


----------



## Milo (May 1, 2014)

I really wouldn't mind if they made a new warioland. warioland 3 was one of my favorite games


----------



## SirRob (May 2, 2014)

(He's an assist trophy)


----------



## Stratelier (May 2, 2014)

Old pic, but doesn't it totally look like something from Brawl Minus?


>



And THAT's what you call a hookshot:


>


(But is it enough to get Link out of bottom tier?)


----------



## DrDingo (May 2, 2014)

SirRob said:


> (He's an assist trophy)


Just saw this.
 I admit it- I was always secretly thinking it'd be cool if he was a playable character. Ah well.


----------



## Milo (May 2, 2014)

I used to know all the characters in smash bros.

now it's like, I know.... sonic.

and fox!


----------



## SirRob (May 3, 2014)

If you wanna spoil all the tracks in Mario Kart 8...

http://mariokart8.nintendo.com/tracks/

I'm having a hard time deciding what my favorite is, they're all pretty amazing.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 3, 2014)

Milo said:


> Furaffinity is my wikipedia!




Fixed.


----------



## Eggdodger (May 3, 2014)

The hookshots look nice- they might even be viable as counter-moves on Final Destination, timed correctly.

I can definitely see the additional length boosting Link's competitive performance.


----------



## Stratelier (May 3, 2014)

SirRob said:


> If you wanna spoil all the tracks in Mario Kart 8...
> 
> http://mariokart8.nintendo.com/tracks/



Deliberately not viewing any of the videos (at least for the new tracks), just the track icons.  Cloudtop Cruise looks like the sequel to GBA Sky Garden (which would make an AWESOME retro track if it weren't for Mario Kart DS and That One Shortcut).


----------



## Icky (May 3, 2014)

SirRob said:


> If you wanna spoil all the tracks in Mario Kart 8...
> 
> http://mariokart8.nintendo.com/tracks/
> 
> I'm having a hard time deciding what my favorite is, they're all pretty amazing.



Fucking (spoilers: ) Tick Tock Clock. All of my nostalgia.


----------



## Kamek_Sans (May 4, 2014)

I finally got around to playing The Wonderful 101. I am an idiot for not playing it sooner and Platinum needs to make 6 sequels, a movie, a theme park, overpriced merchandise, etc.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 5, 2014)

Kamek_Sans said:


> I finally got around to playing The Wonderful 101. I am an idiot for not playing it sooner and Platinum needs to make 6 sequels, a movie, a theme park, overpriced merchandise, etc.


Are you enjoying your russian moeblob????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Milo (May 5, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Fixed.



uh, YEA.

this just in, I'm reading that sonic's dick will be visible in the next smash bros. according to my research on fur affinity!


----------



## CaptainCool (May 5, 2014)

Smash and Mario Kart really do look amazing. But the Wii U really needs these two right now >.<
Anyway, I preordered Mario Kart in the UK a few days ago so I'm gonna save about 10 bucks compared to the German release :3


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 5, 2014)

Milo said:


> uh, YEA.
> 
> this just in, I'm reading that sonic's dick will be visible in the next smash bros. according to my research on fur affinity!



Woah... My dream of high definition hedgehog dick is finally coming to fruition! God bless America!


----------



## Eggdodger (May 5, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Woah... My dream of high definition hedgehog dick is finally coming to fruition! God bless America!



Leave luck to Nintendo!


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 5, 2014)

Milo said:


> uh, YEA.
> 
> this just in, I'm reading that sonic's dick will be visible in the next smash bros. according to my research on fur affinity!


What next?

Tumblr being your bible?


----------



## TransformerRobot (May 5, 2014)

Well what do you know?

Mr. Game-And-Watch is just a 3D character with a 2D illusion.


----------



## Migoto Da (May 5, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well what do you know?
> 
> Mr. Game-And-Watch is just a 3D character with a 2D illusion.


That's how it works with most games that have 2-D characters in a 3-D engine, surprisingly enough.


----------



## SirRob (May 5, 2014)

I've actually been playing my Wii U a bit since they released Golden Sun on the VC! I only use the gamepad, 'cause it doesn't look as good on the big screen. I constantly think that the game has touch controls.



Icky said:


> Fucking (spoilers: ) Tick Tock Clock. All of my nostalgia.


One of my favorite courses from Mario Kart DS. [noparse][/noparse]
I think that might be the Mario Kart game I played the most, although I did play Mario Kart Wii a lot...


----------



## Stratelier (May 5, 2014)

I played MKDS a lot.  Unfortunately snaking ruined most of the tracks.


----------



## SirRob (May 5, 2014)

Unfortunately snaking ruined my L button


----------



## Milo (May 5, 2014)

the touch pad felt so nice. that's one thing I miss about wii u. 

I might buy the wii u again.


----------



## TransformerRobot (May 7, 2014)

If the Wii U doesn't get the next Call of Duty game, I don't mind. Here's why:


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 7, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> If the Wii U doesn't get the next Call of Duty game, I don't mind. Here's why:



wow so brave


----------



## TransformerRobot (May 7, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> wow so brave



Stating my opinion, so sue me.

So, anyone got Kirby Triple Deluxe yet?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 7, 2014)

Heh.


----------



## TransformerRobot (May 7, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Heh.



Wow, SO funny. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 7, 2014)

TR, Will you please stop crying over stupid shit that no 1 currs?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 7, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Wow, SO funny. *rolls eyes*



You're right. Your reaction was pretty funny.


----------



## SirRob (May 9, 2014)

http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...relationships-in-tomodachi-life/1100-6419489/
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...nships-in-tomodachi-life-update/1100-6419530/

Well, apparently complaints about Nintendo not including gay marriage in Tomodachi Life have actually reached the company, and they had to issue a response to it. While I think it's a little ridiculous to expect a conservative, family-oriented company to actively support gay rights, I also think that pushes like these are what help progress the movement. It's certainly interesting that Nintendo seemed to vaguely consider including it in a future Tomodachi title.


----------



## Milo (May 9, 2014)

SirRob said:


> http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...relationships-in-tomodachi-life/1100-6419489/
> http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...nships-in-tomodachi-life-update/1100-6419530/
> 
> Well, apparently complaints about Nintendo not including gay marriage in Tomodachi Life have actually reached the company, and they had to issue a response to it. While I think it's a little ridiculous to expect a conservative, family-oriented company to actively support gay rights, I also think that pushes like these are what help progress the movement. It's certainly interesting that Nintendo seemed to vaguely consider including it in a future Tomodachi title.



I swear, if they presented it as subtly as animal crossing did with the fact that you could cross-dress, among other gender-defying things, this wouldn't be nearly as much of an issue. 

because again, animal crossing is also nintendo, and it's one of the more liberal games in that you can be whoever you want. 

and I'll bet if harvest moon included gay marriage subtly, it wouldn't be a big deal at all.

actually... I stand corrected


----------



## Stratelier (May 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...relationships-in-tomodachi-life/1100-6419489/
> http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...nships-in-tomodachi-life-update/1100-6419530/
> 
> Well, apparently complaints about Nintendo not including gay marriage in Tomodachi Life have actually reached the company, and they had to issue a response to it. While I think it's a little ridiculous to expect a conservative, family-oriented company to actively support gay rights, I also think that pushes like these are what help progress the movement. It's certainly interesting that Nintendo seemed to vaguely consider including it in a future Tomodachi title.



They already said that the so-called gay marriage in tomodachi was genuinely a glitch.  Y'know, a ruins-your-save-file type of glitch.  So Yeah.



PastryOfApathy said:


> http://www.destructoid.com/nintendo-posts-loss-of-229-million-misses-wii-u-projections-274444.phtml


As mentioned, Nintendo may still be doing better than Sony in a sense -- the PS4 is selling but Sony still took a loss of $1.3 billion.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...relationships-in-tomodachi-life/1100-6419489/
> http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...nships-in-tomodachi-life-update/1100-6419530/
> 
> Well, apparently complaints about Nintendo not including gay marriage in Tomodachi Life have actually reached the company, and they had to issue a response to it. While I think it's a little ridiculous to expect a conservative, family-oriented company to actively support gay rights, I also think that pushes like these are what help progress the movement. It's certainly interesting that Nintendo seemed to vaguely consider including it in a future Tomodachi title.



This is but a grim reminder of the sinister homophobic conspiracy plaguing the video game industry. brb posting this on tumblr #fight the patriarchy #oh my god


----------



## SirRob (May 10, 2014)

Milo said:


> I swear, if they presented it as subtly as animal crossing did with the fact that you could cross-dress, among other gender-defying things, this wouldn't be nearly as much of an issue.
> 
> because again, animal crossing is also nintendo, and it's one of the more liberal games in that you can be whoever you want.
> 
> ...


You can cross dress in animal crossing? That's... interesting. I think one of the nice things about games like that is that, you're not forced into a relationship with the opposite gender; it's open, so there's no issue in the first place.

I looked into that thing you posted, apparently it's a rom.


----------



## Milo (May 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> You can cross dress in animal crossing? That's... interesting. I think one of the nice things about games like that is that, you're not forced into a relationship with the opposite gender; it's open, so there's no issue in the first place.
> 
> I looked into that thing you posted, apparently it's a rom.



yea, what's funny is, the girl version (more friends of mineral town) let's you marry another woman. the boy version doesn't let you marry another man


----------



## CaptainCool (May 15, 2014)

http://youtu.be/j0KTN-ryK5Y

So, Tomodachi Life... I still can't tell if this is amazing or absolutely retarded.
"I feel sluggish these days."
"I like slugs"
I have to admit, that part made me laugh way too much X3


----------



## SirRob (May 15, 2014)

Wow, that's exactly how my conversations with friends go!


----------



## Milo (May 15, 2014)

I wonder what the next zelda game will be like when they announce it next month.

I wonder if they'll ever make a megaman legends 3

I wonder how much bigger they can make knuckles, and how much gayer they can make sonic look, after the next sonic title.

the most exciting for me is when they announce a new harvest moon for wii u. omg


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 15, 2014)

Milo said:


> I wonder if they'll ever make a megaman legends 3


  Only in our most beautiful of dreams. But knowing Capcom they'd find a way to fuck it up so it's probably best for it to stay dead.


----------



## Milo (May 15, 2014)

son of a... I was fooled for a second

I always thought it would be the coolest thing if an indie developer decided to just make a classic GB game today. (GB cartridge and all) people are so attached to the classics, I can't believe it hasn't been done yet.


----------



## RedLeFrench (May 16, 2014)

It has been done recently, I remember seeing an article in a French retro magazine. That it : Super Connard (or Super Asshole in English) came out last year http://mag.mo5.com/actu/37424/super-connard-deja-en-rupture-de-stock-sur-game-boy/


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 16, 2014)

lol ded.


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2014)

(Found on GameFAQs)


----------



## Tremodo (May 16, 2014)

I had no interest in mario kart 8 before the nintendo direct.

DAMN YOUUUUUU NINTENDO DIRECT.

It's some kind of voodoo thing I tell you, I went from "heh? who cares" to "YES! I CARE"


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2014)

Speaking of Mario Kart 8, its current Metacritic score is 88.

GET IT?? Because it's Mario Kart *8?!?!!?* IT's A CONSPIRACY


----------



## RedLeFrench (May 16, 2014)

Then Mario Kart 9 will get a 99 !? Okay, I skip the 8* !

(* no freakin' way, I want my free Pikmin 3)


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Then Mario Kart 9 will get a 99 !? Okay, I skip the 8* !
> 
> (* no freakin' way, I want my free Pikmin 3)


I wonder when we'll be seeing 9, maybe we'll get two Mario Karts on a single console for the first time?

If I get Mario Kart 8, I'll be picking up Pikmin 3 as well. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## RedLeFrench (May 16, 2014)

I highly doubt it. At least they now have a loooooot of time to think out the next episode and maybe even have it ready for the launch of the next system. That would drive sales.


----------



## TransformerRobot (May 17, 2014)

I've been wondering about if the Wii U's successor should be all about motion control like the Wii was.

But if it did come out like that, how could they make it more distinct?


----------



## Eggdodger (May 18, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I've been wondering about if the Wii U's successor should be all about motion control like the Wii was.
> 
> But if it did come out like that, how could they make it more distinct?



Give it good specs so that third-party developers have confidence in the platform and are willing to develop games for it.


----------



## TransformerRobot (May 18, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Give it good specs so that third-party developers have confidence in the platform and are willing to develop games for it.



Yes, we know there's that, but what if it's controller was like a re-imagining of the Wii Remote and Nunchuck? How would that work? Something that is strapped to the palms of your hands maybe?


----------



## Eggdodger (May 18, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Yes, we know there's that, but what if it's controller was like a re-imagining of the Wii Remote and Nunchuck? How would that work? Something that is strapped to the palms of your hands maybe?



Maybe it'll work this time!


----------



## SirRob (May 18, 2014)

I'd buy a Power Glove 2.0

I'd be the coolest fur on the forum


----------



## Eggdodger (May 18, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I'd buy a Power Glove 2.0
> 
> I'd be the coolest fur on the forum



And AVGN will be griping about it twenty years down the road, too, so we have that to look forward to!


----------



## Milo (May 19, 2014)

a slo mo button?

why isn't this on everything?


----------



## TransformerRobot (May 19, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Maybe it'll work this time!



Eww, I didn't mean that.

I meant more like a step up from the Wii peripherals, with even more functionality than it's predecessor. Perhaps a controller that can change shape for certain games or gameplay styles.

Also, what did Olimar do to piss of Giga Mac so much?


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 19, 2014)

Woo gamer glove!
Anyone remember that movie The Wizard?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 19, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Eww, I didn't mean that.
> 
> I meant more like a step up from the Wii peripherals, with even more functionality than it's predecessor. Perhaps a controller that can change shape for certain games or gameplay styles.



Why? Part of the problem with Nintendo is their over-reliance on gimmicks to stay relevant.


----------



## TransformerRobot (May 19, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Why? Part of the problem with Nintendo is their over-reliance on gimmicks to stay relevant.



It's so they can be unique from the competition, in the way that they have a different approach to how we play games.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 19, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> It's so they can be unique from the competition, in the way that they have a different approach to how we play games.



That must be why the Wii U is selling so much.


----------



## Kangamutt (May 19, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Woo gamer glove!
> Anyone remember that movie The Wizard?



Who the fuck doesn't? It is so bad.





Anyhow, motion control is on its way out. It's worn its novelty out pretty damn good, most of the Wii games were "Replace the A button with shaking the controller!!!", while improving on the Wii's tracking system, PS Move was completely forgotten, and Kinect is pretty much crap. I mean, the most I've seen it do well is dancing games. So I guess its got that? But even then, MS is seeing the light and dropped its mandatory pack-in with XB1.

Personally, I'm seeing the whole touch thing happening next. While it's a little big, kind of cumbersome, the Wii U's touchscreen controller, I think, has tons of potential. I mean, Sony is coming into it with having a touch-sensitve pad on Dualshock 4, we've had the DS for a decade now, still going strong, Valve's Steam Box controller is planning on having a small touchscreen in their controller, as well as the touchpads in place of thumbsticks, and MGS V: GZ utilizes your iPhone as a touch-based peripheral with an app that lets you use it linked to your PS3/4 as a real-life version of Big Boss' iDroid device.

Motion control is going out. Although I don't think it's going to be 100% dead, we'll probably see its mild-mannered cousin, tilt control, still sticking around, or at least not staying down for too long. But for game pads, I'm not seeing too much of a change in the future, save for the touchpad being added on.


----------



## Milo (May 19, 2014)

I'm seeing a future where air motion gestures within a three-dimensional plain become a thing... or at least an attempt. it would bring interactivity to a whole nother level, and most importantly, whoever attempts this will fail miserably, and it'll become another missed opportunity


----------



## Eggdodger (May 19, 2014)

Milo said:


> I'm seeing a future where air motion gestures within a three-dimensional plain become a thing... or at least an attempt. it would bring interactivity to a whole nother level, and most importantly, whoever attempts this will fail miserably, and it'll become another missed opportunity



I see a future where someone attempts to gather "volunteers" to participate in their vision of a real-life first-person shooter.

I, of course, won't be involved in this project. Naturally. Not that anyone would find out, but it's bound to happen.


----------



## Kangamutt (May 19, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> I see a future where someone attempts to gather "volunteers" to participate in their vision of a real-life first-person shooter.
> 
> I, of course, won't be involved in this project. Naturally. Not that anyone would find out, but it's bound to happen.



There will be numerous attempts to 360 no-scope, the SMG knockback is higher than other games, there's a kid in the corner crying because the 12-gauge  bruised his shoulder really bad when he shot it, and there's a guy running around with nothing but a knife. I don't know where he is, but I think he's the only one winning, I saw a guy try to hit him with the butt of his rifle but the knife guy was like "LOL that didn't hurt, you fucking scrub" and shanked him in the goddamn throat and that's all I saw of that guy. And me? I burned my fuckin' hand on the muzzle of my pistol. This game sucks. I'm going back to my Marios. With an actual controller.


----------



## TransformerRobot (May 21, 2014)

Ah Jesus, fucking, Christ. Nintendo never has good things happening to it these days.

Now we have this!

Hasn't Phillips screwed Nintendo enough already with the CD-i?


----------



## Kangamutt (May 21, 2014)

Untie that knot in your panties. Why the hell would you be bitching about the CD-i anyway? It came out over 20 years ago, and the only reason _anybody_ remembers it is because of youtube poop. Nintendo was nowhere near screwed by them, they had SNES and N64 during the time of the CD-i's production, both which were wildly popular.

And this suit? Please, it's a load of shit. They just had an idea for motion control games. Woo. They filed a complaint in 2011. The Wii was announced (then the Revolution) in 2005. They literally had _six fucking years_ before that complaint to say something, but it wasn't until the sun began to set on the Wii that they decided to do something, then they shut up about it for 3 more years, and FINALLY filed a lawsuit after motion games are starting to wind down.

Phillips had a damn near entire decade to do something about it. Of course I doubt they would have done anything anyway. They could have released another console after 1998. But they didn't.

What next? Is Mattel going to come out of the woodwork because they had an early version of the D-pad back in 79 on the Intellivision?


----------



## TransformerRobot (May 21, 2014)

I'm just sick of people like Phillips trying to fuck things up involving Nintendo, like when PETA made that horrible Pokemon game, or when Sony made the PlayStation solely out of spite.


----------



## Kangamutt (May 21, 2014)

Oh my fucking god. What, are you going to cry? I think Ninty can handle themselves.

1. I'm pretty sure that they've had lawsuits over patents before, considering that they've been making video games for 30 years. Who the fuck doesn't want on that sweet gravy train?

2. The PETA thing is old-as-dirt news, and the franchise is still going strong. But those propaganda games sure were fun!

3. *GOOD FOR SONY*. No, seriously, great for them! Competition is ALWAYS good! Not to mention some of the most memorable games came out for PS that we may have never, ever seen. And lets not forget the PS2, probably THE best-selling console ever created, and tying for 1st with SNES on my personal list of best consoles. And lets not forget that they were fighting the 64-bit titan that was the N64 with a 32 bit system and holding their fucking ground! So yes, good job Sony, for putting that spite to good use. A BAJILLION STARS, A++, 11/10!


----------



## TransformerRobot (May 21, 2014)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Oh my fucking god. What, are you going to cry? I think Ninty can handle themselves.
> 
> 1. I'm pretty sure that they've had lawsuits over patents before, considering that they've been making video games for 30 years. Who the fuck doesn't want on that sweet gravy train?
> 
> ...



I thought the whole point of the PlayStation was to make it so that Nintendo never makes a console or handheld again.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 21, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I thought the whole point of the PlayStation was to make it so that Nintendo never makes a console or handheld again.



I'm pretty sure the main goal of a corporation is to make money. The whole world isn't out get _poor_, _defenseless_ Nintendo. Especially the company that literally says "We need Nintendo to be very successful."


----------



## Kangamutt (May 21, 2014)

There is nothing that states that Sony did it as a means of destroying Nintendo. The Playstation was created after Ninty and Sony had a falling out on deciding profit splits for a would-be disc system add-on for the Super Famicom in 1992. Nintendo, deciding to quit with deliberations, cut the deal and went to Philips to develop it, in which nothing actually came out from the partnership. Sony, with a handful of almost a console, and a shitty second deal from Nintendo to take a non-gaming role in co-development with them, regrouped and decided to bring their half of the work to completion, giving Nintendo a stiff middle finger to their crapsack offer. And look where they are now.


----------



## Stratelier (May 21, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Especially the company that literally says "We need Nintendo to be very successful."


Context:  They said Nintendo needs to be very successful for the sake of the console gaming industry at large, not for itself.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 21, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Context:  They said Nintendo needs to be very successful for the sake of the console gaming industry at large, not for itself.



The point is, Sony isn't out to get Nintendo regardless of their reasons.


----------



## RTDragon (May 22, 2014)

Well since TF is clueless as usual there's a reason why nintendo needed to be successful in the gaming industry. I'm sure most older gamers know about the great video game crash of 1983 and know who saved the video game industry.
Which i doubt yo would understand why TF since your so obsessed with sony getting nintendo. My first game system was a NES.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 22, 2014)

TR, Why do you freak out over nothing?


----------



## RedLeFrench (May 22, 2014)

Boom : NFC confirmed for Smash Bros Wii U http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=823474 (I'm pretty sure it'll be some optionnal stuff, but still I've got mixed feelings about this announcement... And then : Fox McCloud figure and I'm really mixed)


----------



## TransformerRobot (May 22, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> TR, Why do you freak out over nothing?



It's not nothing to me.

Nintendo should've been the one to have a console that sold over 150 million units, since they're the ones who saved the industry in the 1980s.

How would you feel if Sunrise was dethroned as the greatest maker of mecha anime?


----------



## RTDragon (May 22, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> It's not nothing to me.
> 
> Nintendo should've been the one to have a console that sold over 150 million units, since they're the ones who saved the industry in the 1980s.
> 
> How would you feel if Sunrise was dethroned as the greatest maker of mecha anime?



You also have to remember times do change and there are many other games and anime that can do better hence the rise of indie games. (Some of those games and anime actually bring new things or explore unheard of stories.)


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 22, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> How would you feel if Sunrise was dethroned as the greatest maker of mecha anime?


Nothing, Because mecha anime is dead as shit.


----------



## SirRob (May 22, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Boom : NFC confirmed for Smash Bros Wii U http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=823474 (I'm pretty sure it'll be some optionnal stuff, but still I've got mixed feelings about this announcement... And then : Fox McCloud figure and I'm really mixed)


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h12YSG6yvwE&t=10m35s


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 22, 2014)

What's NFC?


----------



## SirRob (May 22, 2014)

It's friggin' THIS


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 22, 2014)

That's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Taralack (May 22, 2014)

Admit it though you'd pony up all your cash for it


----------



## Kangamutt (May 22, 2014)

Really? NFC figures? What money-grubbing bullshit is this?


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 22, 2014)

Taralack said:


> Admit it though you'd pony up all your cash for it


I what?


----------



## SirRob (May 22, 2014)

I'd totally buy Fox and Falco figures and put them in suggestive positions


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 22, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I'd totally buy Fox and Falco figures and put them in suggestive positions


If you ever get them.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 22, 2014)

So long as they're reasonably priced, aren't anything completely retarded and look okay I'd buy some of them.


----------



## RedLeFrench (May 22, 2014)

Well to be fair, they intend to do the "une figurines serves all games" model. You buy a character figurine and can you it with as many games as Nintendo intends to do. Then again, they said characters in Smash will have customisable movesets, so maybe they'll just use the figs as a memory card of sorts.


----------



## Milo (May 22, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I'd totally buy Fox and Falco figures and put them in suggestive positions



and put a miniature wolf in the middle, surrounded by building models

togepi would be very pleased.


----------



## Eggdodger (May 22, 2014)

Considering Super Smash Bros. has its own lore of sorts in that all the characters are essentially animated from trophies (or dolls), it makes contextual sense.

_But that could only mean...
*You *_are Master Hand! How meta!


----------



## Milo (May 22, 2014)

minish cap is FINALLY heading to wii u. I've been meaning to finish that game


----------



## SirRob (May 22, 2014)

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=823546

There's speculation over what could very much be Nintendo's ace in the hole. 
That is, the one, the only, Wii Music U.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 22, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> I what?


Pony up is a phrase often used meaning "to put money into"


----------



## Milo (May 22, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> Pony up is a phrase often used meaning "to put money into"



I was afraid it was a brony term


----------



## TrishaCat (May 22, 2014)

Glad to see Minish Cap will be on Wii U btw. Its my favorite 2D Zelda game.


Milo said:


> I was afraid it was a brony term


Nope. Fairly certain the term has existed long before MLP became a thing.


----------



## Stratelier (May 22, 2014)

Milo said:


> I was afraid it was a brony term


Brony up, dude.


----------



## Kangamutt (May 22, 2014)

Milo said:


> minish cap is FINALLY heading to wii u. I've been meaning to finish that game



That and a bunch other Capcom titles for GBA. I am honestly tempted to get one, now.


----------



## SirRob (May 23, 2014)

I-is it sacrilege if I find Ike to be hotter than Fox?


----------



## Stratelier (May 23, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I-is it sacrilege if I find Ike to be hotter than Fox?


PREPARE YOURSELF!


----------



## SirRob (May 23, 2014)

Oh I hope he gets a new voice actor.

Ike doesn't fight for his friends, he goes on a friend-killing rampage multiple times in Radiant Dawn


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 23, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I-is it sacrilege if I find Ike to be hotter than Fox?


----------



## Milo (May 23, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I-is it sacrilege if I find Ike to be hotter than Fox?



he got buff

fuck


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 23, 2014)

Milo said:


> he got buff
> 
> fuck


He was always like that since the wii game.


----------



## Milo (May 23, 2014)

then why do I remember him looking like a twink


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 23, 2014)

Milo said:


> then why do I remember him looking like a twink


Maybe because you look at shitty porn/fan art?


----------



## SirRob (May 23, 2014)

'Cause you don't really see this version of Ike until the second half of Radiant Dawn, and that's the only time you see it.
Also he has to compete with Boyd in the roids department


----------



## Milo (May 23, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Maybe because you look at shitty porn/fan art?



unlikely.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 23, 2014)

Milo said:


> unlikely.


Very likely.


----------



## NekoFox08 (May 23, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Very likely.



Nu uh!

There's a reason why so many furry characters are in smash bros. Because nintendo knows they're hot

Especially sonic the hedgehog


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 23, 2014)

NekoFox08 said:


> Nu uh!


Uh huh


----------



## Distorted (May 23, 2014)

That's Ike!? Sweet Jesus....


----------



## NekoFox08 (May 23, 2014)

Stahl might take Ike's place on my list


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 24, 2014)

Distorted said:


> That's Ike!? Sweet Jesus....



To be fair, swinging swords all day and getting smacked around all the time would make you a beefy motherfucker.


----------



## Distorted (May 24, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> To be fair, swinging swords all day and getting smacked around all the time would make you a beefy motherfucker.



Yeah, it would cause that I suppose. It's just a bit of a transition from Brawl. So much aether....


----------



## Stratelier (May 24, 2014)

You know what might be cool to see?

Starfox as a 2D danmaku shooter.  Y'know, a furry version of Raiden or Touhou.


----------



## TransformerRobot (May 24, 2014)

Wait, Nintendo used GameBoy tech to make what?!

Does this mean the Quality of Life project is gonna be a disaster?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 25, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Wait, Nintendo used GameBoy tech to make what?!
> 
> Does this mean the Quality of Life project is gonna be a disaster?



I don't think their Quality of Life projects are going to be what you think they'll be.


----------



## Punnchy (May 25, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Wait, Nintendo used GameBoy tech to make what?!
> 
> Does this mean the Quality of Life project is gonna be a disaster?



All the things I just learned.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 25, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Wait, Nintendo used GameBoy tech to make what?!
> 
> Does this mean the Quality of Life project is gonna be a disaster?


Its damn nintendo, I mean they have a hotel, a porn movie, a couple of arcade/carnival games around love...
Nintendo will do stuff you didnt expect them too (like actually fixing a game breaking bug)


----------



## Eggdodger (May 25, 2014)

Well, let's take into consideration Nintendo's recently shifted perspective on mobile gaming. Could it be possible that this "Quality of Life" device is actually a smartphone? I can think of a lot of possibilities for it; it would almost certainly have Streetpass, and given that it would be a phone, 4G cellular data capabilities. It would also be cool if it had some sort of interconnectivity with other Nintendo consoles; essentially a portable memory card?


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 25, 2014)

Verin Asper said:


> a porn movie


what?


----------



## CaptainCool (May 27, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> what?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Hornio_Brothers
Nintendo bought the rights to those two porn parodies of Mario to stop their distribution 

Also, some stores here in Germany are already selling Mario Kart 8, 3 days before the official release... And since I have to go to work all week I can't check if stores here are selling it already, too >__>


----------



## SirRob (May 27, 2014)

Speaking of Mario Kart 8, I pre-ordered it a few days ago... so I'm actually following through with my hype for once. 
Is anyone else getting it? I'd love to race you guys, so if you're interested, my Wii U username is SirRobX. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Milo (May 27, 2014)

this will be the first mario kart I've played

go easy on meeee


----------



## CaptainCool (May 27, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Speaking of Mario Kart 8, I pre-ordered it a few days ago... so I'm actually following through with my hype for once.
> Is anyone else getting it? I'd love to race you guys, so if you're interested, my Wii U username is SirRobX. [noparse][/noparse]



Right now I am debating how I'm gonna get it.
I have preordered it on Amazon but I also still have 15 bucks on my Nintendo account. So If I get the download version I would "save money" and I would definitely get it on Friday!
But Nintendo's download systems suuuuuuuuuck...



Milo said:


> this will be the first mario kart I've played
> 
> go easy on meeee



Mario Kart isn't fun when people go easy on you <3

By the way, *you all know that you get a free game for buying Mario Kart 8, right*?

Europe gets:

    Nintendo Land
    New Super Mario Bros. U
    Game & Wario
    Pikmin 3
    The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD
    Sonic Lost World
    Mario & Sonic at the Sochi 2014 Olympic Winter Games
    Wii Party U
    The Wonderful 101
    Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate

North America gets...

    New Super Mario Bros. U
    Pikmin 3
    The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD
    Wii Party U

In other words: I get Monster Hunter for free and you 'murricans get the shaft


----------



## RedLeFrench (May 27, 2014)

Got it this morning and got done with going for a first spin with all 32 tracks. There are some truly fantastic ones and some a bit less, but solid overall. Also, I think my main character will be Larry, dunno why, I find him cool. Oh and the online is really nasty work : addicting as all hells.


----------



## SirRob (May 27, 2014)

Mario Kart has a low learning curve Ryan, so I'm sure you'll do fine. [noparse][/noparse]

Captain, what is your Wii U name? Is it the same as it is here? I'm kinda surprised that Europe gets third party options... If I had those options, I'd choose Sonic! 

People complain about the character selection in the new Mario Kart, but I think overall the characters are really great. I feel like they're more charismatic than in past games. My main character's gonna be Lemmy, he's adorable. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## CaptainCool (May 27, 2014)

How does Wii U multiplayer even work? Do you need some sorta code again or is it my account name? 
I'll look into that tomorrow  Now I gotta get some shuteye!
And yes, I am surprised as well! It really is weird that we get so many games and you just get four.
But I'll definitely get Monster Hunter! Never played one of those before ^^


----------



## Stratelier (May 27, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Nintendo bought the rights to those two porn parodies of Mario to stop their distribution


Well, that is ... awkward, in a way.



CaptainCool said:


> By the way, *you all know that you get a free game for buying Mario Kart 8, right*?


But I already have them?  (Save for Wii Party U, which doesn't interest me)


----------



## SirRob (May 27, 2014)

Yup Captain, you only need the username. The other person will get notified of the friend request.


----------



## Milo (May 28, 2014)

I'm still trying to understand how friend codes were ever a possible idea


----------



## SirRob (May 28, 2014)

I never really saw it as a big deal. Yeah, it was unnecessarily complicated, but it was only ever a problem when the person you were trying to add had no idea what they were doing. And in those instances, they probably don't know how to play the game you wanted to play with them, anyway. Other than that, adding each other's friend codes is a pretty fast process.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 28, 2014)

Milo said:


> I'm still trying to understand how friend codes were ever a possible idea



Nintendo logic, attempting to understand it is impossible for people not involved with Nintendo so don't even try.


----------



## Milo (May 28, 2014)

I just want one person to add the other. don't make me add them after they add me. it's too much woooork

I mean I have to press extra buttons, and use my hand muscles more extensively. it's just not worth the trouble


----------



## SirRob (May 28, 2014)

"Pic of the day. Characters that have heavy damage slowly start to emit steam. When your opponent starts to get nice and smoky, give 'em a solid attack!"







Steamy... steamy Fox McCloud...


----------



## CaptainCool (May 28, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Yup Captain, you only need the username. The other person will get notified of the friend request.



Sweet, now I just have to find my nickname again :B

Also, I just made some calls. Guess who is gonna go kart racin' today! >:3


----------



## Stratelier (May 28, 2014)

Milo said:


> I'm still trying to understand how friend codes were ever a possible idea



1 - They wanted some system that requires mutual registration to confirm.
2 - It was largely aimed at IRL friends.
3 - Game-specific Friend Codes were evil, but solely because the base DS system specs didn't include a singular system-wide FC (or Internet capability, for that matter) like the Wii/3DS have.

And yes, as long as you know what you're doing registering FCs is actually just as fast as sending them a Friend Request on Facebook.


----------



## SirRob (May 28, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Sweet, now I just have to find my nickname again :B
> 
> Also, I just made some calls. Guess who is gonna go kart racin' today! >:3


You're gonna need that extra practice to beat me. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## NekoFox08 (May 28, 2014)

I've come to terms that if it's nintendo, Rob simply cannot be beat

Unless it's sonic cd


----------



## Distorted (May 28, 2014)

I have never missed playing a single Mario Kart. I've prepared my whole life for this. 

I. Am. Ready.


----------



## RedLeFrench (May 28, 2014)

We should totally do a FAF MK8 Community one of these days !


----------



## CaptainCool (May 28, 2014)

We should. 
I just bought the Limited Edition with the Blue Shell :3





It's so pretty O_O


----------



## Milo (May 28, 2014)

nonono I can't do this. I can't contain it

ohgodohgodohgod


----------



## CaptainCool (May 28, 2014)

Milo said:


> nonono I can't do this. I can't contain it
> 
> ohgodohgodohgod







Not a big fan of those games to be perfectly honest with you 

Finished a couple of cups on MK8. Shit's tight :3


----------



## Stratelier (May 28, 2014)

NekoFox08 said:


> I've come to terms that if it's nintendo, Rob simply cannot be beat


Mission accepted.  Too bad we couldn't set up a Mario Kart Wii match or two before they retired the WFC.  Well, there's always MK7 ... and soon to be 8....


----------



## SirRob (May 28, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> We should totally do a FAF MK8 Community one of these days !


You should totally make one!

--

Oh. The birdie wants to pick a fight with me? I eat birds, you know.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 28, 2014)

Maybe it's because it's been quite a while since I played Mario Kart, but online multiplayer is really tough! XD I guess it's just because I don't know all courses yet.
I actually did win one round though, so I can't be _that_ bad 

But it's just so much fun... It's so much more fluid and fast paced than  Mario Kart Wii! But at the same time you don't feel like there is too much going on.
So far everyone says the item distribution is better and fairer, too but so far I can't really confirm that... Whether I am in first or in last place, I just keep getting coins and bananas XP


----------



## SirRob (May 28, 2014)

Enjoy it while you can, 'cause I'd give it a week before it becomes Morton Kart 8


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 28, 2014)

Morton kart?


----------



## SirRob (May 28, 2014)

Morton's in the highest speed tier, along with Wario and Bowser. Since Morton's new, he's probably gonna be the most popular of the bunch.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 28, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Morton's in the highest speed tier, along with Wario and Bowser. Since Morton's new, he's probably gonna be the most popular of the bunch.


Aaahhhh.

I dont know who that is XD


----------



## SirRob (May 28, 2014)

I'm sure we'll all be well acquainted with him when the game comes out


----------



## Milo (May 28, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I'm sure we'll all be well acquainted with him when the game comes out



I'll reacquaint myself with some bowser, mmm yes


----------



## SirRob (May 28, 2014)

I'm excited for steamy Bowser in Smash 4

and steamy Lucario

and steamy Charizard

and steamy Ike

and steamy Sonic


----------



## Milo (May 29, 2014)

SirRob said:


> and steamy Sonic



did you lower the font size for sonic?

DID YOU LOWER THE F-...


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2014)

I am so glad that characters will get all steamy when they take damage in Smash 4. 
I get all riled up from the idea of 
*â™¥ ~ Steamy Sonic the Hedgehog ~ â™¥*   :twisted:  

â™¥ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥​
I wonder if Sonic will get a Shadow alt. Then we could have both steamy Sonic and steamy Shadow. And then they can grab each other seductively.


----------



## Milo (May 29, 2014)

yes, YES SO MUCH STEAM


----------



## Distorted (May 29, 2014)

Is it hot in here, or is it just me?


----------



## Stratelier (May 29, 2014)

Hey, y'know how in Brawl if you keep your Pokemon out too long they start to get tired?  I was thinking that instead of the steam effect, a character with massive damage should have their standing pose changed to make them look exhausted.  No effect on their attacks, just a visual thing....



Distorted said:


> Is it hot in here, or is it just me?


If you can't take the steam, get out of the shower room.  (It's for your own good, too much Rule 34.)



SirRob said:


> Morton's in the highest speed tier, along with Wario and Bowser. Since Morton's new, he's probably gonna be the most popular of the bunch.



My racing style is cornering tier.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 29, 2014)

I honestly have no idea which character I should stick with.... I just picked Yoshi yesterday because I freaking love me some Yoshi!
Should I take someone else? I have also heared that the kart parts don't really matter and that you should just stick to a kart that you like and that you can control well


----------



## CaptainCool (May 29, 2014)

By the way, my Nintendo ID is Matttis. I'll go race some more now, feel free to add me!


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2014)

[yt]RwtJdcxp-Ss[/yt]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h12YSG6yvwE&t=10m35s


----------



## CaptainCool (May 29, 2014)

I don't really care about the Mercedes. The important information that we get from this is that the game can get DLC. So chances are pretty good that we are gonna see new characters and courses.


----------



## Distorted (May 29, 2014)

Lol, that reminds me of an song. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXZAm2NlMEE


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> I don't really care about the Mercedes. The important information that we get from this is that the game can get DLC. So chances are pretty good that we are gonna see new characters and courses.


Like Ronald McDonald and the wienermobile

I honestly really don't like this, even if it's just a little thing. It breaks the immersion factor of the game when you put in real world product placement.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 29, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Like Ronald McDonald and the wienermobile
> 
> I honestly really don't like this, even if it's just a little thing. It breaks the immersion factor of the game when you put in real world product placement.



I don't like it as well. It's really weird and doesn't belong in a Mario game.


----------



## NekoFox08 (May 29, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Like Ronald McDonald and the wienermobile
> 
> I honestly really don't like this, even if it's just a little thing. It breaks the immersion factor of the game when you put in real world product placement.



It's only going to decline from here. That's one of the reasons I liked nintendo.  They were pretty much the only company left on the planet that didn't attack you with ads and dlc around every corner, and now that's slowly starting to change


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2014)

In other, sexier news...


----------



## RedLeFrench (May 29, 2014)

That's most definitely the highlight of the day. Now on to GameCube Virtual Console and Baten Kaitos Origins for Europe !


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 29, 2014)

So much cancer on one page...


----------



## Distorted (May 29, 2014)

Oh sweet Nintendo Jesus, yes! Thank you! Now I don't have to use the awkward wii remote to smash it up.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 29, 2014)

What's wrong with Pro Commander?


----------



## Distorted (May 29, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> What's wrong with Pro Commander?



Well, nothing really. In fact I would use that over a wii remote too. It's mostly just because the gamecube controllers are the most familiar to me. Plus I bet it's cheaper to buy 1 adapter instead of 2-4 controllers.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 29, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> What's wrong with Pro Commander?



I'm happy with it. Playing Mario Kart with it, works really well.
My only issue is with how the console handles controllers. The tablet thing is always the main controller... It activates when the console turns on, you NEED it for certain menus... It's not a bad controller, but they force it on you more than Microsoft tried to force you to use Kinect >__>
By the way, I hate that Mario Kart can't show a minimap on the TV screen. It's always on the Gamepad.



Distorted said:


> Well, nothing really. In fact I would use that over a wii remote too. It's mostly just because the gamecube controllers are the most familiar to me. Plus I bet it's cheaper to buy 1 adapter instead of 2-4 controllers.



To me it just seems weird that the Wii U is now supporting the controllers of 3 generations of consoles.
But it is nice to have the option. I hope Smash Bros. and the possible GC VC games (which is probably what the adapter will be for mainly) won't be the only games to support it. Because with this thing I would have a total of 6 controllers for the Wii U! The Gamepad, the Pro Controller, two Wiimotes with nunchucks and two GC conrollers. That would be really damn cool.


----------



## NekoFox08 (May 29, 2014)

I wonder if classic gamecube controllers still exist


----------



## CaptainCool (May 29, 2014)

NekoFox08 said:


> I wonder if classic gamecube controllers still exist



Mine still works perfectly fine. Or do you mean new ones that you can buy? Probably.

Things are starting to get busy on the MK8 servers now by the way^^ And so far everything is rock solid. Smoothest online multiplayer I have seen so far, we are gonna have a lot of fun with this.


----------



## RedLeFrench (May 29, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Mine still works perfectly fine. Or do you mean new ones that you can buy? Probably.



I've seen something recently about a deal made with some manufacturer to make officially licenced GC controller replicas by the end of the year. I just hope they'll be as good as the originals.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 29, 2014)

NekoFox08 said:


> I wonder if classic gamecube controllers still exist



Well Nintendo is releasing a Gamecube to Wii U convertor so I imagine they'll be making more in any case.


----------



## NekoFox08 (May 29, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Well Nintendo is releasing a Gamecube to Wii U convertor so I imagine they'll be making more in any case.



I'm just surprised given how quickly production nearly stopped for wired x360 controllers (almost the only controller you can accurately use on a pc), yet 13 years later, gamecube controllers are still going strong


----------



## DrDingo (May 29, 2014)

I know it's been mentioned, but anyone seen the official Advert of the crazy Mercedes Benz Mario thing? Now that is marketing at its finest.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=_AkgJZGspCM


----------



## Stratelier (May 29, 2014)

NekoFox08 said:


> I wonder if classic gamecube controllers still exist



Well, people do regard it as the best Nintendo controller EVAR....

On a sidenote, I finished my first chiptune!  Now how do I upload it to YouTube....


----------



## Milo (May 29, 2014)

the R stick felt so.... nice

and the L and R buttons were so... triggery

and the analogue stick was so... bumpy


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 29, 2014)

Milo said:


> the R stick felt so.... nice


*C stick


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2014)

Milo said:


> the R stick felt so.... nice


I think all sticks feel nice


----------



## Milo (May 29, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> *C stick



I'm used to not calling it that. I probably should have said right stick. I'm used to PS3

but I think I've played enough of the ocarina to remember the C


----------



## Stratelier (May 30, 2014)

SirRob said:


> In other, sexier news...



Notice the Smash 4 logo on the GameCube controller?



CaptainCool said:


> I honestly have no idea which character I should stick with.... I just picked Yoshi yesterday because I freaking love me some Yoshi!


For me the game may as well be Yoshi Kart 8, because I almost never pick any other racer.



SirRob said:


> Like Ronald McDonald and the wienermobile


What?  Stop looking at me like that.


----------



## Milo (May 30, 2014)

watch dogs referenced starfox

I'm hyperventilating


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 30, 2014)

Milo said:


> watch dogs referenced starfox
> 
> I'm hyperventilating



Well I mean, how else are they show they're hip and down with the kids and their epic memes?


----------



## Eggdodger (May 31, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Well I mean, how else are they show they're hip and down with the kids and their epic memes?



Let you a Watch_Dog fursuit in-game, of course. Stay true to the name of the game!


----------



## Stratelier (May 31, 2014)

Do you see what Agnes and Ringabel are wearing in this screenshot?  Those are allegedly uncensored Performer job costumes.

...Suddenly the reason Performers get an S-Rank on staves makes sense....


----------



## Milo (Jun 1, 2014)

they're just... not even being subtle anymore


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 1, 2014)

Milo said:


> they're just... not even being subtle anymore


Milo, please go.


----------



## Milo (Jun 1, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Milo, please go.



I'm sorry, I forget who you are. it's as if I don't see you reply to every post I've ever made since 2008

maybe if you HAD replied to every post I have ever made since 2008, I would remember who you are


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 1, 2014)

Milo said:


> I'm sorry, I forget who you are. it's as if I don't see you reply to every post I've ever made since 2008
> 
> maybe if you HAD replied to every post I have ever made since 2008, I would remember who you are


Milo, I'm the OP. 

Now get going.


----------



## Konda (Jun 1, 2014)

I still have 2 Gamecube controllers, but I was considering sawing off the d-pad and c-stick.
Not sure how I'd accomplish this however, and I have no idea how I'd seal off the remaining holes. There's a whole community doing stuff like this (turning Gamecubes into portables, etc) but I have no idea how they do it, it just looks like magic powers to me.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 4, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Milo, I'm the OP.
> 
> Now get going.



Wait, you can call OP privileges on FAF? Awesome! I'm going to start a treehouse thread and put a big "NO GIRLZ ALOUD" sign on it so me and all my friends can talk about cool stuff and sip apple juice without getting cooties or giving each other makeovers!


----------



## Milo (Jun 4, 2014)

I should probably do what he says


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 4, 2014)

It's okay, Milo. You can join my treehouse thread and we'll throw water balloons at Mr. Mecha below us, then pretend it wasn't us. Tehehe!

(Personally, I thought the picture was funny. You got a "This" from me.)


----------



## Milo (Jun 4, 2014)

nothing wrong with steaming yoshi butt


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 4, 2014)

Milo said:


> nothing wrong with steaming yoshi butt



Some would beg to differ.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 4, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Some would beg to differ.



Why should I listen to the guy who also hates furries but is on a furry forum?

Anyway, finally have Mario Kart 8, very happy with it, have fallen in love with the Luigi Death Stare meme.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 4, 2014)

Would you guys recommend Mario Kart 8 for someone who hasn't had very many reasons to get a Wii U before? (I can think of Pikmin 3, but that's pretty much it.)


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 4, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Would you guys recommend Mario Kart 8 for someone who hasn't had very many reasons to get a Wii U before? (I can think of Pikmin 3, but that's pretty much it.)



Let me answer that thoroughly. *smacks you with a copy of The Wonderful 101* YES!!


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 4, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Let me answer that thoroughly. *smacks you with a copy of The Wonderful 101* YES!!



Yeah, I'll see how much the bundles are, then.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 4, 2014)

It's not worth getting a Wii U for Mario Kart 8 alone. It's maybe two hours of content if you're not gonna play competitively.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 4, 2014)

It's so hard to invest in a console when you're only buying it for one game

You could be like me, and sell your console, only to buy it again once a good game comes out for it

I want to not sell my wii u


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 4, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Why should I listen to the guy who also hates furries but is on a furry forum?



I love you too Princess.



Eggdodger said:


> Would you guys recommend Mario Kart 8 for someone who hasn't had very many reasons to get a Wii U before? (I can think of Pikmin 3, but that's pretty much it.)



I would just wait until the Wii U becomes super cheap in a couple years and pick up the backlog when it's all like $20. No point buying it now just for it to collect dust.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 4, 2014)

SirRob said:


> It's not worth getting a Wii U for Mario Kart 8 alone. It's maybe two hours of content if you're not gonna play competitively.



You kidding? I'd be all over dat Mario Kart competitive scene. I'm a straight-up balla at kartin'. I'm the OG of the mean streets of the Mushroom Kingdom. I'm getting the game so me and my set can keep our street rep.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 4, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> You kidding? I'd be all over dat Mario Kart competitive scene. I'm a straight-up balla at kartin'. I'm the OG of the mean streets of the Mushroom Kingdom. I'm getting the game so me and my set can keep our street rep.



But can you outrace me? I'm a veteran, and sharp as ever since getting back into the race.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 4, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> But can you outrace me? I'm a veteran, and sharp as ever since getting back into the race.



I have two words for you, my friend: Baby Luigi.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 4, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> I have two words for you, my friend: Baby Luigi.



But then there's someone else. Someone who has, as of late, been making every track a highway through hell.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 4, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> But then there's someone else. Someone who has, as of late, been making every track a highway through hell.
> 
> [insert le meem here]



Baby Luigi hasn't endured the traumatic childhood experiences that define his adult life, which is why I like playing as him more.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 4, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Baby Luigi hasn't endured the traumatic childhood experiences that define his adult life, which is why I like playing as him more.



That's why I prefer adult Luigi. Not only is he not another annoying baby character, but he's gone through some major shit that has shaped him into a survivor.

The man has gone through hell and back just to retrieve a loved one. Twice.

Not to mention it has allowed him to harness the dark corners of his psyche to kick ass.





Deep down when he faced King Boo a second time, this is how Luigi imagined it going down for real;

*Luigi:* If you've done anything to my bro you'll pay horribly.

*King Boo:* You can't kill me, I'm not technically even alive!

*Luigi: *No, but something worse is in store for you.


----------



## Milo (Jun 5, 2014)

According to nintendo, Waluigi isn't related to Wario. heâ€™s just some guy who randomly showed up one day that became friends with Wario. that makes it even better. nobody knows where Waluigi came from. he just exists.

whats even better is that Waluigiâ€™s first appearance was in Mario Tennis, meaning that the only reason he showed up in the first place was because he wanted to play tennis with people. nobody had ever heard of him before and he just shows up to play tennis


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 5, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aylDlZ-eyw#t=12

So the meme life cycle has already reached its end in record time. Wow.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 5, 2014)

Luigi's gotten so badass lately that he's terrifying right-wing idiots like Fox News.

Now, I wonder what will the next major Mario meme be after this?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 5, 2014)

"Mare-e-oh"

Really Fox?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 5, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Luigi's gotten so badass lately that he's terrifying right-wing idiots like Fox News.



You are aware that local Fox news outlets and Fox News the channel are completely different right?


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 5, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> You are aware that local Fox news outlets and Fox News the channel are completely different right?



With some exceptions. My local Fox channel, being in Arkansas and all, is pretty conservative. They don't rap on Obama as much, but deities help any local Democratic official in any office.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 5, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> With some exceptions. My local Fox channel, being in Arkansas and all, is pretty conservative. They don't rap on Obama as much, but deities help any local Democratic official in any office.



Well that's Arkansas, no one expects anything less from them.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 5, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Well that's Arkansas, no one expects anything more from them.



You seemed to imply that conservatives were better than something, there, so I fixed it for you.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 6, 2014)

They need to reveal a new Zelda game that's not Hyrule Warriors.
This, if real, would be great: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IPNaeRszVuQ


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 6, 2014)

Well, you know, e3 is just in 4 days and it is a given the newest Zelda will be shown, sooooo...


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 6, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Well, you know, e3 is just in 4 days and it is a given the newest Zelda will be shown, sooooo...


Yeah, I know. I'm just saying that I want the revealed game to be something along the lines of Shard Of Nightmare.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 6, 2014)

With a name like Shard of Nightmare, if it becomes a real game, this could be the Zelda game to be even bleaker than Majora's Mask.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 6, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> With a name like Shard of Nightmare, if it becomes a real game, this could be the Zelda game to be even bleaker than Majora's Mask.


That's what the video I linked to says. I'd love another darker game, as long as it's still fun to play.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 6, 2014)

Ninten said:


> That's what the video I linked to says. I'd love another darker game, as long as it's still fun to play.



A dark Zelda game would always be fun to play, as long as Link isn't emo.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 6, 2014)

So what's everyone's E3 predictions? I think we'll be seeing New Super Mario Bros U2 and Wii Music 2, as well as DLC for Wii Party U and a gay spinoff of Tomodachi Life.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 7, 2014)

God I hope not a New Super Mario Bros. U2, that would be a sign of weakness, and Nintendo doesn't need any of those.

I think we'll get to see more of Hyrule Warriors, more on Super Smash Bros., and finally Miyomoto's new IP he's been working on.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 7, 2014)

SirRob said:


> So what's everyone's E3 predictions? I think we'll be seeing a gay spinoff of Tomodachi Life.



So, a good E3, all in all.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 7, 2014)

Considering how many people have bought/are considering buying a Wii U now, at least in my country, Nintendo now needs to show them the amazing new games they're planning to get them to stay on their side.


----------



## Konda (Jun 7, 2014)

Nintendo needs to do two things
1) release a WiiU that connects to wall without a power brick, but just a regular cable, AND in which the gamepad can be charged using the console instead of its own, additional power brick. (two power bricks wtf nintendo come on)
2) Get rid of club Nintendo or simply merge it with NNID.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 7, 2014)

Considering 8 games haven't been shown yet (confirmed by GameTrailers), I  hope to see some Star Fox action in there ! In any case, anything  Nintendo will make me happy, so... Fire away !


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 7, 2014)

Konda said:


> Nintendo needs to do two things
> 1) release a WiiU that connects to wall without a power brick, but just a regular cable


Of course, that would require bundling the "brick" somewhere inside the console then.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 7, 2014)

8 games? Is that just for Nintendo? Sounds like quite a bit... I wonder if ORAS counts towards that. Maybe it counts for two!

Also, much want

[yt]zylNRGrXabw[/yt]


----------



## SirRob (Jun 7, 2014)

On GameFAQs, there's an image floating around of the starting roster, credited to Scotsman333. It seems pretty legitimate. I won't post the image directly, to avoid spoilers, so here's the link-- http://i.imgur.com/K9EcFR5.jpg


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 7, 2014)

SirRob said:


> On GameFAQs, there's an image floating around of the starting roster, credited to Scotsman333. It seems pretty legitimate. I won't post the image directly, to avoid spoilers, so here's the link-- http://i.imgur.com/K9EcFR5.jpg



Nintendo just getting exposed. Good job Nintendo, you're worse than the government at keeping shit hidden.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 7, 2014)

SirRob said:


> On GameFAQs, there's an image floating around of the starting roster, credited to Scotsman333. It seems pretty legitimate. I won't post the image directly, to avoid spoilers, so here's the link-- http://i.imgur.com/K9EcFR5.jpg



This just breaks my heart. Why, Rob, why?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 7, 2014)

SirRob said:


> On GameFAQs, there's an image floating around of the starting roster, credited to Scotsman333. It seems pretty legitimate. I won't post the image directly, to avoid spoilers, so here's the link-- http://i.imgur.com/K9EcFR5.jpg



A chuckled. XD


----------



## Konda (Jun 7, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Of course, that would require bundling the "brick" somewhere inside the console then.


other systems do it that way (such as ps3) so I think WiiU should do it also


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 8, 2014)

It seems Nintendo has made a trademark of something involving connecting your 3DS to your smartphone.

I wonder what this means.

And I'll just get this out of the way; If you think it means Nintendo should go mobile then you're not thinking straight.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 8, 2014)

VALVE E3 ANNOUNCEMENT THROUGH TOMODACHI LIFE!!

[video=youtube;f1Gi1GZN1SA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1Gi1GZN1SA[/video]


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 8, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> VALVE E3 ANNOUNCEMENT THROUGH TOMODACHI LIFE!!
> 
> [video=youtube;f1Gi1GZN1SA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1Gi1GZN1SA[/video]


Oh my God. That was awesome.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 8, 2014)

Useless post past midnight : OMG the Direct is tomorrrrrroooow !!! Only 41h to gooooo aaaaaahhhh !!!


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 8, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Oh my God. That was awesome.



Weird shit like this is why Tomodachi Life exists.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh man, this is my Christmas. I won't be able to sleep tonight! Literally, Nintendo just has to say, 'Smash Bros', and they'll win E3 for me.


----------



## Milo (Jun 9, 2014)

*And nintendo whispered softly and seductively into Robs ear, 'smash broooos'*


----------



## SirRob (Jun 9, 2014)

I am glad that's the first post on this page, because now no one will understand the context.


----------



## Milo (Jun 9, 2014)

There doesn't need to be context. Everyone wants nintendo to seduce them


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 9, 2014)

Milo said:


> *And nintendo whispered softly and seductively into Robs ear, 'smash broooos'*


You have very quickly become one of my favorite posters on this forum. Please continue brightening my day with whatever you're doing.

Gotta agree with Rob, though. Nintendo Direct revealed a lot about the upcoming Smashes, but I have a feeling there's plenty more to showcase (including their titles).

EDIT: 


Milo said:


> There doesn't need to be context. Everyone wants nintendo to seduce them



Seriously, can I sigquote this?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 9, 2014)

I predict, as I have last time and every time, that Sakurai will announce Mii, and everyone will be mad

and I'll be like, come on, it'll be fun

And then Hitler Miis everywhere


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 10, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Considering 8 games haven't been shown yet (confirmed by GameTrailers), I  hope to see some Star Fox action in there ! In any case, anything  Nintendo will make me happy, so... Fire away !


But Starfox is deaaaaaaad!


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 10, 2014)

No ! It will always live on, at least in my heart !
(also, be prepared for some Majora's Mask, S.T.E.A.M, NFC, New Zelda and maybe Pokkén... Not counting Bayonetta, X, Smash, Yarn Yoshi, SMT X Fire Emblem, etc.)


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

I heard Nintendo's presentation is gonna be around 40 minutes. I don't think we'll hear about much.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I heard Nintendo's presentation is gonna be around 40 minutes. I don't think we'll hear about much.



That depends. Sony put a LOT into their 90 minutes. And they don't really need to show much, they just need to show good stuff.
Also, they have all the side events to show the demos a little more in-depth. If anything I think that is a more effective way to present their games instead of just putting it all into a 90 minutes event.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

TIME leaked some information about Nintendo's E3 presentation
I won't spoil it, but I think it'll be something that makes everyone here happy


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm currently junping up and down with joy squeeeeeeee !!!!


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 10, 2014)

You fuckers better not spoil this shit or I'm gonna be mighty steamed.

*EDIT: *loljk it just got spoiled for me. Fuck you Skype.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 10, 2014)

Nah, we won't spoil it's an Ice Climbers reboot with bear fights... Woops.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

Dem bara polar bears :3c


----------



## Distorted (Jun 10, 2014)

Hyrule Warriors. Pleeeeeease show Hyrule Warriors.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

Gamespot or Youtube, GAMESPOT OR YOUTUBE?! I'm gonna spend the next 15 minutes panicking over what stream I should watch

Gamespot's been fairly reliable aside from a few big game reveals, I'm not sure if Youtube would be more or less reliable, or if it's the same


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Gamespot or Youtube, GAMESPOT OR YOUTUBE?! I'm gonna spend the next 15 minutes panicking over what stream I should watch
> 
> Gamespot's been fairly reliable aside from a few big game reveals, I'm not sure if Youtube would be more or less reliable, or if it's the same



I've just been on Twitch. Workin' reasonably fine with me.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

Nice to know there's another alternative. There's around 75k people on the Youtube stream.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 10, 2014)

I can't watch the stream at all because I can't use my computer. CURSE MY LUCK!
I'll have to wait until it ends to catch up on the news.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 10, 2014)

CAPTAIN TOAD!


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

Welp, screw Lloyd Irving

Palutena is my new favorite Tales of character


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 10, 2014)

I admit it- I can't really see myself using this new Amiibo thing.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 10, 2014)

What is that supposed to do anyway? Do you unlock characters with it or does it really just exist for Smash to store character related data on a figure?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 10, 2014)

So, I'm erect.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 10, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> What is that supposed to do anyway? Do you unlock characters with it or does it really just exist for Smash to store character related data on a figure?


It stores a CPU, which will level up and adapt to your playstyle. So it'd be like fighting yourself as that character.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 10, 2014)

I want Splatoon so bad now!! 

Moreso I want the new Zelda when it comes next year, AND of course Yoshi's Wooly Adventure!!


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 10, 2014)

Is this stream on now or over?
Everything that isnt a new Metroid announcement i dont wanna here.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

I actually love how the figures look, and I'm glad the figurines don't unlock restricted content. I fight the CPUs a lot for practice, so I'd be interested in buying a few.



Harbinger said:


> Is this stream on now or over?
> Everything that isnt a new Metroid announcement i dont wanna here.


Well you can pretend you're playing as Samus in Bayonetta


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 10, 2014)

Splatoon's just one of those games that looks really fun, but you know deep down that not many people are gonna buy it regardless.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 10, 2014)

I know I shit talk the Wii U and Nintendo a lot, but I want a Wii U now. Let's see how Nintendo completely fucks that up .


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 10, 2014)

Looks like some impressive stuff's coming to Wii U.
 Not much for the handheld, mind. Save for Pokemon.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 10, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Is this stream on now or over?
> Everything that isnt a new Metroid announcement i dont wanna here.



I am SO sorry :c

And I think that is actually a neat feature for the figures!


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 10, 2014)

No prime-style Metroid? No Metroid at all? No buy. 

Disappointing E3, Ninty. Zelda was nice, so was Bayonetta and those other games, but we knew about them. And you should have probably been working on Zelda a lot fucking sooner!!! Skyward Sword should have been a launch title. This new Zelda looks awesome, but we need much more gameplay and less cinematics. And "2015"? That always means holiday or pushed back to 2016.

And I'm going to burst some bubbles. The last few Starfox games have been kinda meh. It's possible this new one could be more of the same meh and not capturethe essence of the first 2 games. Include characters from the cancelled Starfox2! That would be neat.

You need a Metroid Prime/Ocarina of Time moment, Nintendo, something that changes the ballgame and influences how games are made in the future. Something that sells like hotcakes to people who wouldn't be satisfied by just a cardboard cutout of Miyamoto for them to offer their children to.

Also, "open world" Zelda? Do we not forget that the very first Zelda WAS open world? Dungeons could be done out of order. Now, if new zelda is an rpg, that would be cool, unless everything is shoehorned-in fetch quests and escort missions.

See, Nintendo, this is your problem. You keep announcing things for much later when your console BADLY needs it now! And you seem to be selling your product to just your core audience, rather than trying to expand. Or...what the hell is your marketing department doing, anyway? They should be fired. Along with whoever decides when to release games. Better business strategy would have seen the Wii U with a lot higher sales. Not Wii-levels, but something somewhat respectable and not terrifying. 

Once again, Ninty shows us nothing new and everything cool is far away (and no Samus :C). Disappointing.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 10, 2014)

Miis and Palutena, I am officially full of what right now. This smash is gonna be interesting.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

You know I was reeaaaally worried for a second that they made Link a girl


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

Kirby you are so pretty


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

Looks like you can give your Mii different outfits


----------



## Distorted (Jun 10, 2014)

As for the miis, I really like the swordfighter's finesse. And the Brawler looks good too. Though would it be a problem to give a character so many moves?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Kirby you are so pretty



So Kirby gets to eat a GOD in Smash Bros! Neat! X3

Also, I think I just won an E3 bingo event on one of the biggest german gaming forums  So far I have 12 points and the one in second has 7. I highly doubt that he is gonna make an extra 6 points during the next few days, especially since his other predictions are rather unlikely.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Looks like you can give your Mii different outfits


HOLY CRAP

I just went off to eat and I thought it was over.

*WHAT*


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

Distorted said:


> As for the miis, I really like the swordfighter's finesse. And the Brawler looks good too. Though would it be a problem to give a character so many moves?


Well they're just B moves. Those generally can't combo with each other, so I don't think it'll be too broken.


DrDingo said:


> HOLY CRAP
> 
> I just went off to eat and I thought it was over.
> 
> *WHAT*


I did some playing around with the Smash Bros website; it's been updated with a lot of information, if you manually type in the urls.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I did some playing around with the Smash Bros website; it's been updated with a lot of information, if you manually type in the urls.


Oh, how very sneaky of you! :V
Such a hacker, you are.

EDIT: Here, for everyone's reference.
http://www.smashbros.com/en-uk/characters/palutena.html
http://www.smashbros.com/en-uk/characters/mii_fighter.html


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

I dunno if it's just an editing trick, but in the Mii trailer, when hit by a strong attack, Iwata's Mii goes into a dizzy state. That could be a pretty big change if it were true.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I dunno if it's just an editing trick, but in the Mii trailer, when hit by a strong attack, Iwata's Mii goes into a dizzy state. That could be a pretty big change if it were true.



That is a pretty common thing in fighting games and it's still better than tripping X3 So I would be ok with that.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I dunno if it's just an editing trick, but in the Mii trailer, when hit by a strong attack, Iwata's Mii goes into a dizzy state. That could be a pretty big change if it were true.


It'd be *so* annoying if you could make someone dizzy while they're falling off the edge.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 10, 2014)

Alright, I admit I didn't actually see some of the Smash stuff a bit earlier, but *HOLY JESUS*!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEEyGDR9_w8#t=269

This video. At 4:24.
Kirby is fighting Master Hand!

I'm super, _super _hyped now. Boss battles are something I really, _really_ wanted to see.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

3DS version Japanese release date - September 13
NA and UK - October 3


----------



## Milo (Jun 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> 3DS version Japanese release date - September 13



my birthday?!

really japan? you're going to release this game on the other side of the world, ON MY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 10, 2014)

Watching the video right now.

MII FIGHTERS JOIN THE LINEUP?  That's . . . awesome.  And, so far, their movesets look like a hybrid between Little Mac, Link/Marth, and Samus/Megaman.

...wait, was that Bayonetta I saw wearing Link and Samus getup?

Saw the new Pokemon ORAS trailer (with the deliberate exception for Sceptile/Swampert's mega evolutions).

Midna appears in Hyrule Warriors!  And is she riding a mount?  It looks kinda like wolf Link (albeit not wolf Link proper but a canine twilight beast) and it seems she can summon other shadow beasts....

Mario Maker?  Oh boy, I can only imagine the courses people will be making....

Splatoon looks really interesting.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

I hear Menu 2 in the Treehouse
Never leave me, Menu 2


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 10, 2014)

So the official launch date for Smash Bros 4 is now October and "Holiday" 2014, huh....

Oh, wait, two-plus more hours and Nintendo is livestreaming the E3 Smash tournament!


----------



## Milo (Jun 10, 2014)

doin' it right nintendo


----------



## Milo (Jun 10, 2014)

I feel like everyone has already seen these, but I haven't been watching E3 at all, so I just find stuff on tumblr


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh snap, Hyrule Warriors just nostalgia bombed


----------



## Milo (Jun 10, 2014)

is zelda an anime now? I'm seeing a gif of link in anime form


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh my goodness, all the faith I lost in Nintendo has been restored after that presentation. The off-beat humor really warmed things up quickly. I like how they made Miis feel like a seamless part of the new Smash- and Amiibo? I've always loved collectibles. The new Zelda looks gorgeous and comparable to a lot of the popular open-world games on other consoles. Truth be told, I'd actually play their new first-person shooter, Splatoon. That looks genuinely fun and immersive (Ink sniper rifles? Yes please.). I've been adamant not to get a Wii U before now, but with all of those announcements they gave me so many reasons to give it a chance. I don't get hyped for games like I used to anymore, but I'm genuinely holding back tears. I was confident Nintendo was just going to be nothing more than a sadly nostalgic childhood memory for me, but now I feel like I can continue investing in their love-crafted artwork. Golly gee, I haven't fanboyed over Nintendo in almost six years. I forgot how satisfying it felt.

Anyone else going to watch the Smash tournament? I'm interested in how the new characters will play.




Milo said:


> is zelda an anime now? I'm seeing a gif of link in anime form



[video=youtube;GisRY6h100U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GisRY6h100U#t=2586[/video]
No, in the E3 digital event they had an animated sequence of Pit and Link fighting to announce Lady Palutena being a playable fighter in the new Smash Brothers.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

The Palutena reveal for Smash Bros was in an anime style


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 10, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Oh my goodness, all the faith I lost in Nintendo has been restored after that presentation. The off-beat humor really warmed things up quickly. I like how they made Miis feel like a seamless part of the new Smash- and Amiibo? I've always loved collectibles. The new Zelda looks gorgeous and comparable to a lot of the popular open-world games on other consoles. Truth be told, I'd actually play their new first-person shooter, Splatoon. That looks genuinely fun and immersive (Ink sniper rifles? Yes please.). I've been adamant not to get a Wii U before now, but with all of those announcements they gave me so many reasons to give it a chance. I don't get hyped for games like I used to anymore, but I'm genuinely holding back tears. I was confident Nintendo was just going to be nothing more than a sadly nostalgic childhood memory for me, but now I feel like I can continue investing in their love-crafted artwork. Golly gee, I haven't fanboyed over Nintendo in almost six years. I forgot how satisfying it felt.
> 
> Anyone else going to watch the Smash tournament? I'm interested in how the new characters will play.



I'd like to watch it, but I'd have to find a broadcast of it first or something.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 10, 2014)

I want this stupid splatoon game now. Looks fun even if the Wii U's online abilities are crappy.


----------



## Milo (Jun 10, 2014)

well I have nothing further to discuss

have fun guys


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 10, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I'd like to watch it, but I'd have to find a broadcast of it first or something.



Pretty sure it starts in an hour.
http://e3.nintendo.com/tournament/


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

[yt]Jd49RANJmOw[/yt]

Shows some of the amiibo figures, including sexy mccloud


----------



## Milo (Jun 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> including sexy mccloud



fuck you


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> [yt]Jd49RANJmOw[/yt]
> 
> Shows some of the amiibo figures, including sexy mccloud



If I were still a little kid, I'd genuinely get that Villager model and play with it. These would be great decor for an entertainment center/fortress of unemployment! =v

"Sir, can I have you back away from the exhibit? Thanks."


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

Milo said:


> fuck you


I dunno what I did to warrant that


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I dunno what I did to warrant that


He's jealous. =v

On another note, I want to make a Vash the Stampede Mii so he can be a gun fighter when the new Smash Brothers comes out.


----------



## Milo (Jun 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I dunno what I did to warrant that



it was a joke

I probably should have used :V

nevermind

bye


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh, okay. Sorry, I got confused

Smash tournament starts at 7. I hope we get a good... look? hear?? of the audio. I heard The Devoted plays at the Coliseum; I'd -love- to listen to that.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 10, 2014)

Maybe 7 your time, but it's at 4 Pacific-- in other words, in about twenty more minutes. So much hype!

Oh, and that music is excellent. Reminds me that I'm obligated by my friends to play Awakening.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

Just came back from dinner, and hammer bros EVERYWHERE

[yt]uLKImklwNUs[/yt]


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

Wow, so many cosplayers!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 10, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> No ! It will always live on, at least in my heart !
> (also, be prepared for some Majora's Mask


heh.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Oh snap, Hyrule Warriors just nostalgia bombed



My current favorite character is Midna.  She may not be riding wolf Link but she _does_ have the next best thing in a green wolf Twilight Beast at her disposal (and apparently a few others to summon).  It's also nice to see Zelda in armor instead of robes.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 10, 2014)

Bayo 2 and Xenoblade X are the only games that matter.


----------



## Milo (Jun 10, 2014)

E621 picture of Fox Mccloud rocket-blasting Zelda


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 10, 2014)

My guess based on the Twitch feed right now on the Invitational tournament is that "scarf kid" is becoming a new meme. Either that or Reggie saying "I'm gonna kick your ass!" with Hank Hill photoshopped on his face.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

I voted for Pikachu


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I voted for Pikachu



Yeah, someone's definitely parodying that.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 10, 2014)

The Smash invitational was....smashing. Though there was a bit more stalling and camping than I cared to see. But at least I got to see those final smashes in action. CT Zero's Zero Suit Samus won due to being ridiculously fast. I would like to see how it would end without the items.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah when Sakurai said Samus was the best, I think he meant ZSS. She seems cheap as heck. Had a feeling from her first match that she'd win.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh, well, the conversation in the Twitch feed deteriorated quickly after they went offline. Now they're alternating between Shrek references and "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA..."


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

Wouldn't leave Twitch just yet though, there's gonna be that Q&A session with news from Sakurai.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Wouldn't leave Twitch just yet though, there's gonna be that Q&A session with news from Sakurai.


It's going to be tough to sit through with messages like this.

Also, Reggie Fils-A-Mech is going to be my main. You guys can verse me after the release.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 10, 2014)

Despite the sexy suit demolition, I was very impressed by Greninja and Fox. Fox seems the same for the most part with a few tweaks. Still solid and scary with that up smash. And Greninja looked very fun and satisfying to play. Water Shuriken moves so fast too.


----------



## Milo (Jun 10, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> You have very quickly become one of my favorite posters on this forum. Please continue brightening my day with whatever you're doing.
> 
> Gotta agree with Rob, though. Nintendo Direct revealed a lot about the upcoming Smashes, but I have a feeling there's plenty more to showcase (including their titles).
> 
> ...



I just saw this.

I don't really understand why, but ok thanks. I never though brightening days was exactly my thing


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 10, 2014)

Distorted said:


> Despite the sexy suit demolition, I was very impressed by Greninja and Fox. Fox seems the same for the most part with a few tweaks. Still solid and scary with that up smash. And Greninja looked very fun and satisfying to play. Water Shuriken moves so fast too.



I was confident either Little Mac or Olimar was going to win. I really admired their playstyles, especially considering Rapture (that guy's hair tho) was the last to pick his character, meaning he might not have necessarily wanted Little Mac.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh yes, I was keeping my eyes on Fox the whole time, since he's my main. I noticed that he never attempted a shine spike, or even really used the reflector much at all. 

I'll be honest, my eyes were getting watery, seeing all those fans and hearing all the cheers. Seeing such a celebration of my favorite series was magical, I wish I could've been there.


----------



## Milo (Jun 10, 2014)

heh, yea. I always enjoy seeing people react that way toward stuff I've been into since as long as I can remember.

http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/06/10/a-sonic-the-hedgehog-movie-is-happening


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

Live action..................................................?

It seems like the event won't be streamed, that's a shame... oh well! 

http://nintendoeverything.com/super-smash-bros-for-wii-u3ds-live-blog/

You can check here for blog updates about the event.

Edit: Welp, it's down. Try this instead!

https://twitter.com/GameXplain


----------



## Esper Husky (Jun 10, 2014)

dat ZSS

I think Nintendo wow'd me the most this E3. @_@


----------



## Milo (Jun 10, 2014)

yea, live action.... this is what live action did to my precious turtles

sonic is going to look like a gnome isn't he

the link doesn't work



muzykalscorpio said:


> dat ZSS



what's that


----------



## Milo (Jun 10, 2014)

stick with this style sonic

a bit of a step back imo, but still adorable.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

https://twitter.com/nintendoAmerica

Official updates about the Q&A, seems like it started late


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

Pac-man revealed

"Modern Pac-man"


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

Game & Watch revealed

Unofficial live discussion-- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNwt4ZUTr24

Pac-man can turn into classic Pac-man at points

Game Xplain clarifies that Pac-man is actually based on his original model


----------



## Milo (Jun 10, 2014)

how many characters are... 

well they're catching up to budakai tenkaichi 3


----------



## Distorted (Jun 10, 2014)

oh wow, is what I'm reading and hearing true?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

Custom movesets work like Mii movesets

"Talking about custom movesets. 12 special attacks now--2 variants for each direction"

GameXplain mentions 'Equipable items'-- each character can have up to 3. Not sure what that means. Like stickers maybe?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

Mii Fighters can't be used in the "With Anyone" mode online

So no random hitler miis

Customized characters can be transferred between the 3ds and Wii U versions


----------



## Milo (Jun 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Customized characters can be transferred between the 3ds and Wii U versions



good

because I knew the second I sold my wii u, e3 would suddenly decide Wii u was going to be awesome, cause you know, I'm stupid like that


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 10, 2014)

Words cannot express the amount of hype I feel right now. Pac-Man is wat (in a good way), but I'm so glad Mr. Game and Watch is still in.


----------



## Milo (Jun 10, 2014)

is wolf still in there?

there's a fantasy idea I have in my head that I want to try out


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

Sounds like the equipped items are referring to Smash Run


----------



## Distorted (Jun 10, 2014)

My Lord, what does a lv 50 fp fight like?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

However you want it to fight I guess

Q&A time

Two versions have staggered releases because the Wii U version takes more time to debug


----------



## Milo (Jun 10, 2014)

so did microsoft or sony do their press conference yet, or did nintendo own e3 so hard, that nobody is talking about either of them


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

Nintendo fans are just more insane than Sony and Microsoft fans


----------



## Milo (Jun 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Nintendo fans are just more insane than Sony and Microsoft fans



well that's just *not true*


----------



## Wolveon (Jun 10, 2014)

Didn't watch any of this, but man am I excited for that new Star Fox game. If it's an all-new one, I'll get a Wii U ASAP. If it's a remake like Star Fox 64 for the 3DS, I'll be very disappointed.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

Apparently Game and Watch was shown as a joke, and isn't actually confirmed yet. 

On a different note, Aonuma says he didn't mention the person in the Zelda trailer was Link

It could still be Link, but he sounds awfully coy


----------



## Milo (Jun 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Apparently Game and Watch was shown as a joke, and isn't actually confirmed yet.
> 
> On a different note, Aonuma says he didn't mention the person in the Zelda trailer was Link
> 
> It could still be Link, but he sounds awfully coy


I KNEW link looked too feminine


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

GameXplain - "Sakurai says perfect connection is difficult due to game requiring perfect synchronization. Recommends everyone has good connection to play"

Sounds like online won't be much better than Brawl's due to how precise the synchronization would have to be.

Edit: I... don't think we're gonna be seeing footage of Pac-Man tonight.


----------



## Milo (Jun 10, 2014)

starfox info so far

*The game is ridiculously early in development.* Screenshots include very early builds and temporary assets so far. It seems like Miyamoto actually sprang this on E3 last-minute, as it was not originally meant to be shown yet.

*The weapons and Arwing are controlled separately*, the Arwing with the stick and the weapons with the motion control.

*The Landmaster* appears to be dead in its old form; now the Arwing can transform into a tank.

*There is also a new vehicle: a helicopter!* Featured in a new co-op game mode, where one player controls the helicopter while the other controls a robot dangling from it. What? 

*Star* *Wolf is in.* They apparently showed up in a demo level.

*Nintendo is seeking potential partnership *in producing the game, for a faster, more efficient release. Miyamoto wants the game to be out within a yearâ€¦weâ€™ll see about that.

*Miyamoto wants to release episodic Star Fox* *games, *like episodes of a television show following a continuous story and missions.

*All-range mode is involved*.

*One stage involved fighting a kaiju.
*
*They tried developing a Star Fox for the* *Wii, *but it never quite worked outâ€¦_until now_.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

[yt]nP3ccMoQNHo[/yt]

BAM

http://www.smashbros.com/us/characters/pac-man.html


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Pac-man revealed"Modern Pac-man"


I fucking told you.but you were too busy saying  "B-but muh Lloyd..." to realize that Tales is dead and gay.


----------



## Milo (Jun 10, 2014)

they'll reveal tails at the last minute

I have hope


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

So Palutena works like a Mii in that she has a number of completely unique options she can assign as B moves.

Equippable items ARE for regular Brawls, just not With Anyone. 

http://www.smashbros.com/us/howto/entry2.html


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> So Palutena works like a Mii in that she has a number of completely unique options she can assign as B moves.


Lol rehash moves


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2014)

Turns out in the end, I did get my Tales of character, she just has a different name

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIMpoi6E2tg&t=5m18s-22s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqTW13AYniY&t=2m16s-18s


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 11, 2014)

No one currs about Tales, Rob


----------



## Milo (Jun 11, 2014)

I see you've highlighted my whited out text in your quote imperial.

I'm not ashamed


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2014)

I think Lloyd Irving still has a chance, after all, Tales of Symphonia was the best game ever made. Don't you agree Impact?


----------



## Milo (Jun 11, 2014)

what a wasted day trying too hard

whatever goodnight


----------



## Esper Husky (Jun 11, 2014)

Milo said:


> what's that




Zero Suit Samus.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2014)

Milo said:


> what a wasted day trying too hard
> 
> whatever goodnight


You don't have to pretend to be excited to please us, Ryan!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 11, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I think Lloyd Irving still has a chance, after all, Tales of Symphonia was the best game ever made. Don't you agree Impact?


Nekofox/Milo/Ryan was smart enough to off himself.Why don't you do the same?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2014)

But I thought you loved me, Impact! And Tales, you love Tales.

I wonder if Pac-Man can summon old school Tales of characters like Milla or Asbel?


----------



## Milo (Jun 11, 2014)

I love that you're here to remind me what trash I am impact


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 11, 2014)

SirRob said:


> But I thought you loved me, Impact! And Tales, you love Tales.


You don't know what I love.





Milo said:


> I love that you're here to remind me what trash I am impact


Good, There's more to come.


----------



## Milo (Jun 11, 2014)

I can always rely on you


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 11, 2014)

Why don't people ever make fun of _me_?

I'm not even worth it to you...


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 11, 2014)

If it doesn't happen SirRob, at least Lloyd is in Super Smash Flash.


Anyways, I'm really glad Palutena is in. But time is running out and I still haven't heard the two names I've been waiting for: Isaac and Krystal. Will mah Golden Sun series ever get representation? Will furbait ever be added in?


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 11, 2014)

Tell me if you think I'm wrong here, but who else here thinks that the movesets for the Mii Fighters and Pacman look a bit.. basic?
I mean sure, they have a few interesting little things, but at the end of the day they're both essentially close-range fighters. Where's the diversity here?


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 11, 2014)

That Pac-Man image is awesome:


>



And it is kind of weird to think that Pac-Man is older than Mario, but ... well, he is.  Just slightly.


----------



## Milo (Jun 11, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Why don't people ever make fun of _me_?
> 
> I'm not even worth it to you...



You're aware that impact actually wants me dead, right? I'm sure he's not the only one

I don't know why you'd want that


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Tell me if you think I'm wrong here, but who else here thinks that the movesets for the Mii Fighters and Pacman look a bit.. basic?
> I mean sure, they have a few interesting little things, but at the end of the day they're both essentially close-range fighters. Where's the diversity here?


Miis are the most diverse characters in the roster... and Pac-man can do an awful lot for a pizza, you gotta admit.



Milo said:


> You're aware that impact actually wants me dead, right?


I'm pretty sure Impact hates everyone


----------



## Distorted (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree. Pac-man even has Galaxian and Mappy hax. He's a walking arsenal of Namco nostalgia.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 11, 2014)

Mii Fighters.

For the first time, you now have an excuse to beat the living crap out of an old japanese man.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2014)

Fox Illusion doesn't put Fox into a helpless state in the air
No more accidental Fox Illusion suicides


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm interested in this Fantasy Life game Nintendo's showing off right now. Looking up more info about the game, it seems like online multiplayer was added to the Japanese version as DLC.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2014)

They're playing Smash Bros at the Treehouse presentation
The game froze!


----------



## Distorted (Jun 11, 2014)

Well Sakurai did say they were working the bugs out, lol.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2014)

I hope so, that bug the villager holds in his victory screen creeps me out


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 11, 2014)

SirRob said:


> They're playing Smash Bros at the Treehouse presentation
> The game froze!



Good thing that Nintendo is doing internal bug testing and not just releasing a beta version so that the consumer becomes a bug tester like other devs like to do it these days


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah they should just release the game as is so no one needs to buy a full version

---






Nintendo unveils genital controllers

They're not actually connected, but lol Nah they do connect, my mistake
Actually I have no idea

Okay, here we go--

"PDP has taken the golden opportunity that is E3 2014 to show off its upcoming Wired Fight Pad for Wii U and Wii"
-- So these are third party controllers, sounds like

"As per the original Classic controller, these plug into the bottom of a Wii Remote and, therefore, could be an ideal alternative for those who don't have an original GameCube controller to use with Nintendo's announced GameCube Controller Adapter for Wii U"

http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...cube_styled_wired_fight_pad_for_wii_u_and_wii

They are connected by a wire, it's only the way they're presented that makes it look like something I'd wanna wrap my tongue around


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2014)

Toon Link just KILLED a Koffing, how dare he!
Bowser spared Gastly, yay : )


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2014)

Showing Smash Bros again at the Treehouse, they mentioned a surprise.

http://www.twitch.tv/nintendo/

Looks like the surprise was just the players from the invitational. That's not a surprise, you did that last time!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 11, 2014)

SirRob said:


> http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...cube_styled_wired_fight_pad_for_wii_u_and_wii
> 
> They are connected by a wire, it's only the way they're presented that makes it look like something I'd wanna wrap my tongue around


I hope they make non-Nintendo ones.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 11, 2014)

So you can't use Mii fighters in random wifi matches, eh?  Well, I guess that puts the kibosh on everyone matching up Hitler vs. Jesus battles....

Anyway, image macro time:


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2014)

Mystery game Q&A starting
Get ready for disappoint


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh, this is the S.T.E.A.M game Red was talking about

https://twitter.com/GameXplain

"London, airship flying by"
" 'The age of steam'. Comic book style graphics"


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh gods it's a strategy game made by Intelligent Systems, the makers of Fire Emblem


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2014)

"Players control unit Steam, elite fighting force put together by President Lincoln."

"Looks like 3rd person shooter, over the shoulder"

Welp I'm out

Confirms This leak though


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 11, 2014)

SirRob said:


> "Players control unit Steam, elite fighting force put together by President Lincoln."
> 
> "Looks like 3rd person shooter, over the shoulder"
> 
> ...



Someone didn't understand "internal use only"... or didn't care.

Anyways, that sounds like something I'd play. I like historical games.

I hope it has turn-based shooting RPG action with timed button sequences akin to Paper Mario (i.e. "Press A just as the bullet enters their skull for extra damage!")


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 11, 2014)

Also, Rob, since you can't use Mii Fighters "With Anyone", I'll make a Churchill Mii if I can fight your Hitler regime as him. You're kind of at a disadvantage, considering Churchill gets infinite stock since he never, never, never, etc. gives up.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2014)

It's not a historical game. 

Here's some screenshots--

https://www.facebook.com/NintendoHandheldGaming/posts/682596355145692


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 11, 2014)

Hmm, interesting. It's just when you say "President Lincoln" and "third-person shooter", it makes me think of the olden days.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 12, 2014)

Did somebody say...?


>


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 12, 2014)

S.T.E.A.M. basically sounds like Valkyria Chronicles set in a steampunk world with Lovecraftian alien design... I WANT that. Also, it is said to have playable tigers, sooo...


----------



## SirRob (Jun 12, 2014)

Fffff, Fox is the only part of the original 8 characters who doesn't appear on either the 3DS or Wii U box art ):

Edit: Smash Bros. without background noise --> http://www.gamespot.com/videos/e3-2014-super-smash-bros-for-wii-u-rosalina-gamepl/2300-6419664/

Lol @ Greninja's voice

Arena Ferox plays the final boss theme from Awakening. Beautiful!


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 12, 2014)

I like Greninja's voice. Speaking of voices, I wonder if Villager has any audio samples? I mean, there is a minimal amount of talking when you enter messages (them spelling out their words as you type), and New Leaf had human villagers that talked ala Streetpass (with voices distinctly different from the animal villagers).

Also, I love the music in the character select/results screens. That was my favorite tune in the original Smash Bros.! I've always wanted it to come back in some fashion.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 12, 2014)

Guys, Codename STEAM presentation starting now on the Treehouse Twitch!

Oh, and it IS a historical game, Rob. Abraham Lincoln assembles a crack team of agents to fight the alien menace. Just like the Civil War I recall!
http://e3.nintendo.com/treehouse/


----------



## SirRob (Jun 12, 2014)

Fox sounds so gay and I love it


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 12, 2014)

After seeing how potent his tree attack is, I think Killager is definitely going to be my main. I think I might go to that Best Buy event Saturday and score myself a purdy gold Smash coin. Oh, and play the game, too.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 12, 2014)

Oh wow. Normally, I don't get hyped for shooters, but I like the fighting elements in this multiplayer shooter/action hybrid, Devil's Third. It really reminds me of Way of the Samurai with guns.
http://e3.nintendo.com/treehouse/

EDIT: Wow, a single-player campaign based in the North American continent! They did a great job stereotyping us! =v
EDIT AGAIN: Wowza, so many customization options for your character! I like the cat head and the cardboard suit. Valhalla Studios says "Nintendo just got happier the more customization options we put in, so we just put in more and more." I hope they have a Link costume, it'd fit this game so well.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 12, 2014)

SirRob said:


> "Players control unit Steam, elite fighting force put together by President Lincoln."
> 
> "Looks like 3rd person shooter, over the shoulder"
> 
> ...


"The legend of Zelda: Unbound King"
"XenoMech Saga"

Holy shit these are the worst place holder titles I ever heard.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 12, 2014)

Unbound King sounds a lot better than Shard of Nightmare.

Since we didn't hear about a few of those games, I wonder if Nintendo decided not to show them at the last minute. There's already a general consensus that they won E3, so there's no need for them to reveal more surprises.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 12, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Unbound King sounds a lot better than Shard of Nightmare.


It's Nintendo way to cram a U into the title


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 12, 2014)

Anywho, seems Devil's Third uses real-world guns, from my limited firearm knowledge, so they're taking their project rather seriously despite being a Nintendo exclusive. I'm not saying it's going to be inherently bad- gameplay looks solid- it's just not what you normally get a Nintendo console for. I commend their attempt to break the mold, but this game is going to have to be stellar to get any sales. I'd get it, personally, as long as they don't make the Gamepad too essential to gameplay. Also, they'd better have joke melee weapons. No pool floaties, no purchase.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 13, 2014)

I was told that S.T.E.A.M was trademarked by Nintendo a while ago-- the document actually was fake. So no Unbound King business!


----------



## LazyShaymin (Jun 13, 2014)

When was the document shown to be fake?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 13, 2014)

It's inconsistent with what was actually shown at E3.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jun 13, 2014)

Mmm, Xenoblade Chronicles X and Bayonetta 2 w/ 1... gimme!


----------



## SirRob (Jun 13, 2014)

http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ni...content=news_module&utm_campaign=hub_platform

Confirmation that Nintendo's still interested in Metroid. It's not a dead series.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 14, 2014)

http://popwatch.ew.com/2014/06/11/shigeru-miyamoto-star-fox-wii-u/

Miyamoto talks about his projects. 

Q: Out of interest, who is your favorite character to play in Smash Brothers?
A: I havenâ€™t played Smash Brothers thoroughly yet, but my suspicion is that I would probably play as Star Fox. Playing as Kirby might be a little bit easier, butâ€¦

Q: You prefer a challenge.
A: This is gonna be the year of Star Fox. Iâ€™ll play as Star Fox for awhile.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 14, 2014)

Year of Star Fox confirmed ! I want my Thunderbirds-like Star Fox series Miyamoto* ! Or at least a limited run of Star Fox puppets !

*Anecdote : Miyamoto really was inspired by Thunderbirds to make Star Fox, hence the puppet-like animations in SF64.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 14, 2014)

I got a chance to try out the new Smash Bros. at one of the demos they set up at Best Buy. There was quite a turnout. The videos really don't do it justice. It's quicker than Brawl, and the HD makes it look amazing. I picked Little Mac to see just how strong he was. I must say his hits feel satisfying. It would've felt better with a gamecube remote though. I wish I had more time to play and figure out stuff but there were too many people to get in a second round. 

I can't wait for this game to come out. It's already so good.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 15, 2014)

I want a Star Fox game where you get to go outside the Arwing and explore!





Wait.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 15, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> I want a Star Fox game where you get to go outside the Arwing and explore that doesn't suck !



Fixed it for ya ♪


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 15, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Fixed it for ya â™ª



Yeah, that's what I was going for. =p


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 15, 2014)

So is the only way to play the new Star Fox with the tablet and motion controls or have they confirmed that you can play it in a more traditional way the good way, too?


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 15, 2014)

I wonder if they'll let us use our own plane as a controller. That'd be cool. I'd finally have an excuse to fly my Boeing.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 15, 2014)

Okay, first we had Mario Kart 7, then Super Mario 3D Land, NSMB 2, OoT 3D, Mario and Luigi 4, and now Pokemon X and Y.

What's going to be the next killer app for the Nintendo 3DS?


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 15, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Okay, first we had Mario Kart 7, then Super Mario 3D Land, NSMB 2, OoT 3D, Mario and Luigi 4, and now Pokemon X and Y.
> 
> What's going to be the next killer app for the Nintendo 3DS?



Cell Phone 3D: A New Number
Cell Phone 3D: Social Media Strikes Back
Cell Phone 3D: Return of the Home Phone


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 15, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Cell Phone 3D: A New Number
> Cell Phone 3D: Social Media Strikes Back
> Cell Phone 3D: Return of the Home Phone



You can't be serious. -_-


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 16, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> You can't be serious. -_-



Maybe that's a good thing.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 16, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Okay, first we had Mario Kart 7, then Super Mario 3D Land, NSMB 2, OoT 3D, Mario and Luigi 4, and now Pokemon X and Y.
> 
> What's going to be the next killer app for the Nintendo 3DS?


What are you talking about?

Those games are old.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 16, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:
			
		

> I want a Star Fox game where you get to go outside the Arwing and explore and doesn't suck!


But Star Fox Adventures was a perfectly decent Zelda game!

...wait.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 16, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> Those games are old.


Also, I don't know why he put NSMB 2 and 3D Land instead of aLbWs and SMT 4 

Plebs be plebs, I guess


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 16, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> Those games are old.



Pokemon X and Y isn't as old as the ones before it, and it broke sales records for the Pokemon games, did it not?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 16, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Pokemon X and Y isn't as old as the ones before it, and it broke sales records for the Pokemon games, did it not?


THEY CAME OUT LAST YEAR.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 16, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> THEY CAME OUT LAST YEAR.



Still a major hit for it's respective franchise. It's almost the Titanfall of the Nintendo 3DS.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh my goodness. I don't like fighting, you guys, it reminds me of my childhood. =[


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 17, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Still a major hit for it's respective franchise. It's almost the Titanfall of the Nintendo 3DS.


That's a Link between worlds not fucking pokemon X & Y


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 17, 2014)

Apparently somebody's started a Twitter petition to have Nintendo buy Capcom.

If Nintendo did that, it would mean they'd be the owners of the likes of Resident Evil and Street Fighter. I don't like the looks of that kind of situation. With Nintendo in charge of Resident Evil it might lead to the content getting dumbed down, or the game getting ignored because of Nintendo promoting games they made themselves instead.

Remember how pissed people were when Mortal Kombat VS. DC was only rated T?


----------



## Milo (Jun 17, 2014)

omg look at bowser being a dad~







"settle down son"


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 17, 2014)

Just saw what game, and for what system, was at the #1 selling spot at the week ending June 7th.

I'd tell you what, but as of May 31st, I don't think I have to.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 18, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> If Nintendo did that, it would mean they'd be the owners of the likes of Resident Evil and Street Fighter. I don't like the looks of that kind of situation. With Nintendo in charge of Resident Evil it might lead to the content getting dumbed down, or the game getting ignored because of Nintendo promoting games they made themselves instead.Remember how pissed people were when Mortal Kombat VS. DC was only rated T?


It's not like the new RE games are any good anyways that and the fact Capcom doesn't make any games, They pay other people to do it for them.MK vs. DC getting a T rating was not the problem.


----------



## Milo (Jun 18, 2014)

you're not going to get rid of that quote any time soon, are you impact


----------



## SirRob (Jun 18, 2014)

That quote turns me on every time Impact posts.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 18, 2014)

*pops up after E3 exhaustion* ... Yep, that's my FAF *passes out more*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 18, 2014)

Milo said:


> you're not going to get rid of that quote any time soon, are you impact


Nope.


SirRob said:


> That quote turns me on every time Impact posts.


Everything turns you on.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 18, 2014)

I just realized what makes Splatoon so special;

-Nintendo exclusive third-person-shooter.
-A shooter that's *bright and colorful*.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 18, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I just realized what makes Splatoon so special;
> 
> -Nintendo exclusive third-person-shooter.
> -A shooter that's *bright and colorful*.



For me, it really just was the overall design and the promise of a deep gameplay, with horizontal AND vertical level design + risk/reward mechanics that are really well balanced (in theory) and a quite unique premise.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 18, 2014)

Do any of you think the Amiibo toys are too late to the party?

I would think not. They're a much welcomed way to renew interest in a struggling system, and it's gonna help change how we play certain games (like Smash Bros. and Mario Party).


----------



## SirRob (Jun 20, 2014)

I got Pikmin 3 from the Mario Kart promotion, and I love the gameplay. I played a lot of RTS games when I was little, I forgot how much that style of play appealed to me. The gamepad definitely makes it more accessible than your typical RTS, which I can really appreciate. I wanna get the DLC, since I almost feel bad not paying for such a good game.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 20, 2014)

Pikmin 3 has DLC?
Oh my goodness, I need that game so I can spend more money on it now.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 20, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Do any of you think the Amiibo toys are too late to the party?
> 
> I would think not. They're a much welcomed way to renew interest in a struggling system, and it's gonna help change how we play certain games (like Smash Bros. and Mario Party).



It depends on how many games use them. I mean Skylanders proved that the concept sells but I doubt it alone would sell consoles. In either case I'm sure the figures will sell fine simply because they look like nice figures.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 20, 2014)

For when they start making Mario Kart 8 Amiibos, I wonder if there will be one for specific kart parts?


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 20, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> For when they start making Mario Kart 8 Amiibos, I wonder if there will be one for specific kart parts?



Well, remember that they said that figures could work both retroactively and could be forwards-compatible with future games. With that kind of potential, I don't see people purchasing Amiibos just for Mario Kart. However, perhaps the figures could store your preferred vehicle choice and time trials?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 20, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Well, remember that they said that figures could work both retroactively and could be forwards-compatible with future games. With that kind of potential, I don't see people purchasing Amiibos just for Mario Kart. However, perhaps the figures could store your preferred vehicle choice and time trials?



I'm starting to like where this idea is going. 

Too bad they weren't out in mid 2013, then they could've been used for Pikmin 3, or Wind Waker HD.

EDIT:

IF YOU HAVE SOMETHING YOU WANT TO SEE ON WII U, TELL MIYOMOTO NOW!!

I SHIT YOU NOT!!


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 21, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> EDIT:
> 
> IF YOU HAVE SOMETHING YOU WANT TO SEE ON WII U, TELL MIYOMOTO NOW!!
> 
> I SHIT YOU NOT!!


Of course they are going to get comments in the tens of thousands, so they'll only be able to review them from a statistical perspective....


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 21, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> IF YOU HAVE SOMETHING YOU WANT TO SEE ON WII U, TELL MIYOMOTO NOW!!
> 
> I SHIT YOU NOT!!


But Miyomoto doesn't do jack shit other than make up a few IPs


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 21, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> IF YOU HAVE SOMETHING YOU WANT TO SEE ON WII U, TELL MIYOMOTO NOW!!
> 
> I SHIT YOU NOT!!



Just because they ask for an idea doesn't mean they'll actually use it. Especially when said ideas are coming from fucking Kotaku.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 21, 2014)

Yeah I doubt Nintendo's gonna take this seriously. It seems most of the requests are for games that Nintendo probably would make regardless, like MM3D or a new F-Zero/Metroid.

Edit-- At least it seemed that way when I first looked at the article, now it's all arguing


----------



## Milo (Jun 21, 2014)

Is there a reason why the starfox tag on e621 is filled with cross gender fox in Samus' zero suit?

Is this a new smash bros. Meme, cause I don't like it. This is terrible


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 21, 2014)

Nekofox looks at herms, That's new


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 21, 2014)

Milo said:


> Is there a reason why the starfox tag on e621 is filled with cross gender fox in Samus' zero suit?
> 
> Is this a new smash bros. Meme, cause I don't like it. This is terrible


Not sure.
First I saw this was in Star Fox threads a couple weeks ago on 4chan's /v/. Seems to be a pretty beloved piece of artwork.
Be thankful...At least its not sexualized Slippy artwork...Stuff like that popped up recently...

On the bright side, one piece of Zero Suit Fox art is a well-animated gif...




PastryOfApathy said:


> Just because they ask for an idea doesn't mean they'll actually use it. Especially when said ideas are coming from fucking Kotaku.


Is Kotaku really that bad? I mean its just a website that tells little nerd facts and pieces of news along with the publisher's opinions on said news.


----------



## Milo (Jun 21, 2014)

First togepi creates the fox macro revolution, and now cross gender fox. 

What's wrong with... Just plain old sexy fox


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 21, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> Is Kotaku really that bad? I mean its just a website that tells little nerd facts and pieces of news along with the publisher's opinions on said news.



*Yes.* Basically the TL;DR about Kotaku is that they're a bunch of controversy-whoring, clickbait spewing, deceptive incompetents with no journalistic standards whatsoever. They're the National Enquirer of vidya journalism.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 21, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Just because they ask for an idea doesn't mean they'll actually use it. Especially when said ideas are coming from fucking Kotaku.



Let's just be glad it's not from IGNoramous.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 21, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Edit-- At least it seemed that way when I first looked at the article, now it's all arguing


Anyone play the Hitler card yet?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 21, 2014)

Let's not play the Hitler card.

Also, did any of you see this?







I like when they do this.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 22, 2014)

Oh come on!!

I thought they wouldn't get away with it, but it looks like they did!!

And worse, there's the likelihood that this will get sales of Wii U consoles banned. What the fuck is wrong with the court system?!


----------



## SirRob (Jun 23, 2014)

Some day you'll break out of that screen, Fox, and we can be together, _foreeevvveeeerrrrrr_


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 23, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Oh come on!!
> 
> I thought they wouldn't get away with it, but it looks like they did!!
> 
> And worse, there's the likelihood that this will get sales of Wii U consoles banned. What the fuck is wrong with the court system?!



I guess Nintendo shouldn't have infringed on their patent. :/


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 23, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I guess Nintendo shouldn't have infringed on their patent. :/


Dude, you can't do _anything_ without stepping on a patent somewhere....


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 23, 2014)

But the patent wasn't even approved until a few years AFTER the Wii had been released.

And now they're planning to block sales of the Wii U over this?! This is beyond patent trolling.

Philips isn't even using the technology that they've "patented". They're just trying to extort money out of a bigger company.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 23, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> But the patent wasn't even approved until a few years AFTER the Wii had been released.
> 
> And now they're planning to block sales of the Wii U over this?! This is beyond patent trolling.
> 
> Philips isn't even using the technology that they've "patented". They're just trying to extort money out of a bigger company.



Sucks for them.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 23, 2014)

Phillips must still be mad about the whole disc system fiasco.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 23, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Sucks for them.



It's still bullshit. If they're stupid enough as to allow the blocking of Wii U sales, ESPECIALLY before Super Smash Bros. 4 even comes out, then they don't deserve ANY compensation.

I personally call for a boycott on Philips' products. In fact I'd like to buy Philips products just to destroy them in protest of this patent troll. It's clear that the courts are too blindly stupid to recognize a fucking patent troll.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 23, 2014)

This wouldn't do much, given the nature of the "protest". They're just games console, dude.
In Spain, they halved Coke's sales because people lost their jobs. Nintendo fans don't really buy much Philips products anyway, so it wouldn't have much of an impact.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 23, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> This wouldn't do much, given the nature of the "protest". They're just games console, dude.
> In Spain, they halved Coke's sales because people lost their jobs. Nintendo fans don't really buy much Philips products anyway, so it wouldn't have much of an impact.


But still, fuck Phillips.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 23, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> This wouldn't do much, given the nature of the "protest". They're just games console, dude.
> In Spain, they halved Coke's sales because people lost their jobs. Nintendo fans don't really buy much Philips products anyway, so it wouldn't have much of an impact.



But they're still trying to block sales of the Wii U. BLOCK SALES.

They're trying to make Nintendo lose even more money.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 23, 2014)

Bah, Nintendo's gonna make it, don't you worry about it. Besides, if there is a ban, people who really want to play Wii U will import the console... IF there is a ban, which I highly doubt.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 23, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Bah, Nintendo's gonna make it, don't you worry about it. Besides, if there is a ban, people who really want to play Wii U will import the console... IF there is a ban, which I highly doubt.



Well it shouldn't have to lead to this. If there's a ban from selling the Wii U, who benefits? Neither side of the conflict!


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 23, 2014)

But... But... What about the CDI-2 ? Hotel Mario 2 ? That would be awesome !


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 23, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> But... But... What about the CDI-2 ? Hotel Mario 2 ? That would be awesome !



Are you serious? -_-

After they royally fucked up with the CD-i, nobody would be brainless enough to buy a Philips video game console again.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 23, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> But they're still trying to block sales of the Wii U. BLOCK SALES.



Says who exactly?  I'm Googling the issue right now and the only thing of interest I'm finding as of yet is:



> http://www.polygon.com/2014/6/23/5833560/nintendo-loses-uk-lawsuit-regarding-wii-motion-controls
> A lawsuit filed by technology company Triton Tech of Texas, LLC accusing Nintendo of infringing on its patents with Wii Remotes was dismissed by a federal appeals court earlier this month. The decision marked a second time that Triton's patent was found invalid as it did not adequately describe a *complete* invention. _[emphasis mine]_



Oh, wait, here we are.


> http://www.polygon.com/2014/5/15/5719968/nintendo-philips-patent-infringement-dispute (as of May)
> Philips is calling for trial by jury on all its presented claims and is asking for a ban on the manufacturing and sale of the Wii U and subsequent Nintendo hardware with similar technology as a result.



And that was a month ago.  Not finding any word on this in the current media circus.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 23, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Says who exactly?  I'm Googling the issue right now and the only thing of interest I'm finding as of yet is:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wait, here we are.



Now you understand why this is bullshit?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 23, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well it shouldn't have to lead to this. If there's a ban from selling the Wii U, who benefits? Neither side of the conflict!



Actually Phillips benefits because blocking sales would dissuade people from using their patents without their permission in the future.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 23, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Actually Phillips benefits because blocking sales would dissuade people from using their patents without their permission in the future.



But Nintendo would lose more and more money until bankruptcy kicks in. Besides, the "patent" is very vague, and wasn't even APPROVED until 2011, when it was started in 2003.

Nintendo had been working on the Wii Remote since 2001.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 23, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> But Nintendo would lose more and more money until bankruptcy kicks in. Besides, the "patent" is very vague, and wasn't even APPROVED until 2011, when it was started in 2003.
> 
> Nintendo had been working on the Wii Remote since 2001.



Not Phillips' problem.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 23, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Not Phillips' problem.



Well it's still underhanded and is going to screw over everyone who bought a Wii U. Ergo, it's the problem of thousands of people, which isn't fair. People are gonna lobby enough complaints that Philips will suffer.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 24, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> But Nintendo would lose more and more money until bankruptcy kicks in.



Pahahahahahah ! Nintendo is one of the most healthy companies in the world electronics-wise. They've got billions (of yen) in the bank, whereas most other companies are in huge debt (hello Sony). I was one of the biggest Nintendo fanboys in the French gaming press and even I had some objectivity. Chill out, look at the facts and don't panic.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 24, 2014)

[yt]PLieoH7He8g[/yt]

-Jaw drop-


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 24, 2014)

SirRob said:


> [yt]PLieoH7He8g[/yt]
> 
> -Jaw drop-



It's gonna be boring just like any other Dynasty Warriors. I played Dynasty Warriors Gundam 2 and tested a few other parts of the series. They are all exactly the same.
That is why I am not hyped for this game at all and I'm gonna ignore it completely.


----------



## Milo (Jun 24, 2014)

I forgot that game existed for about 7 months.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 24, 2014)

I don't know if this is legit or not, but Nintendo is hinting that yes, they will have a more integrated console-handheld system next generation.

I just hope they don't rush it out the door like they did with the Wii U, resulting in a lackluster launch line-up that turned a lot of people away.

And they DAMN WELL BETTER MARKET IT RIGHT.

On a more worrisome note, Satoru Iwata is gonna miss a shareholder meeting because of surgery.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 24, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> It's gonna be boring just like any other Dynasty Warriors. I played Dynasty Warriors Gundam 2 and tested a few other parts of the series. They are all exactly the same.
> That is why I am not hyped for this game at all and I'm gonna ignore it completely.


That's exactly what I thought when Link summoned a fire dragon and turned his staff into an axe

That's boring, this is gonna suck


----------



## Distorted (Jun 24, 2014)

Must...
Have...
Scarf...


----------



## Milo (Jun 24, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I don't know if this is legit or not, but Nintendo is hinting that yes, they will have a more integrated console-handheld system next generation.
> 
> I just hope they don't rush it out the door like they did with the Wii U, resulting in a lackluster launch line-up that turned a lot of people away.
> 
> ...



I just wish they'd stop making so many different NEW! things in a single generation. when I buy the 3DS, I feel like it's just some test system for them to make a slightly more advanced handheld in the future that they end up using different physical games for, like a slightly larger cartridge. 

and everyone knows the wii u isn't even going to last half as long as the wii did. I just feel like everything they make is temporary, until they have some other idea and move onto the next thing.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 24, 2014)

SirRob said:


> That's exactly what I thought when Link summoned a fire dragon and turned his staff into an axe
> 
> That's boring, this is gonna suck



Trust me, it's gonna suck once you have done it over and over and over and over again for 10 hours. Because that is how Dynasty Warriors works.
Are you a fan of that series?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 24, 2014)

Milo said:


> I just wish they'd stop making so many different NEW! things in a single generation. when I buy the 3DS, I feel like it's just some test system for them to make a slightly more advanced handheld in the future that they end up using different physical games for, like a slightly larger cartridge.
> 
> and everyone knows the wii u isn't even going to last half as long as the wii did. I just feel like everything they make is temporary, until they have some other idea and move onto the next thing.



Well they BETTER support the Wii U for at least until Sony and Microsoft announce their next platforms. This way Nintendo can use some extra time to improve their own hardware for the ninth generation.


----------



## Milo (Jun 24, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well they BETTER support the Wii U for at least until Sony and Microsoft announce their next platforms. This way Nintendo can use some extra time to improve their own hardware for the ninth generation.



that's like, six or seven years from now. I can't even see the wii u lasting another TWO years


----------



## SirRob (Jun 24, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Trust me, it's gonna suck once you have done it over and over and over and over again for 10 hours. Because that is how Dynasty Warriors works.
> Are you a fan of that series?


I've never played one, but I've seen gameplay of it. I've heard it labeled as a definitive 'rent, don't buy' series.
You're entitled to your opinion, I'm just surprised at how quick you are to dismiss it when it looks the way it does. Maybe I'm just easy to please, but I'm impressed at all the creativity, variety and fanservice (the good kind!) put into this game.


----------



## Milo (Jun 24, 2014)

I don't know the details of this game, but it looks like it could be fun if they did like, a stage by stage thing, where you can earn rewards and unlock things. there's no reason why they can't do this little thing with a zelda game just once. for fun.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 24, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Pahahahahahah ! Nintendo is one of the most healthy companies in the world electronics-wise. They've got billions (of yen) in the bank, whereas most other companies are in huge debt (hello Sony). I was one of the biggest Nintendo fanboys in the French gaming press and even I had some objectivity. Chill out, look at the facts and don't panic.



Well one of the facts is that they're trying to BAN A NINTENDO CONSOLE AND IT'S RELATED PRODUCTS FROM BEING SOLD, which would COST THEM MOST OF THEIR MONEY. That's the exact message it gives off.


----------



## Milo (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm loving the sonic fanart since the announcement of sonic boom


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 25, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Trust me, it's gonna suck once you have done it over and over and over and over again for 10 hours. Because that is how Dynasty Warriors works.
> Are you a fan of that series?


*Has Dynasty Warriors 2-8 including the empires sub series, Samurai Warriors 1-4, Dynasty Warrior Gundam 1-3*
....yea I'll get this game


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 25, 2014)

I played Dynasty Warriors 7 for a time. I rather enjoyed the character creation aspect. I made a boy named Peewee with a purple afro and nerdy glasses and mad flute-playing skills. His primary weapons were the bombs. Also, he could pounce on you like a kitty cat.

My brother called me gay.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 25, 2014)

I'll only get it because it has Link and Zelda playable. And Midna. ^^


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 25, 2014)

Enjoy your shitty gimmicky stages and/or boring flat stages


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 25, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Enjoy your shitty gimmicky stages and/or boring flat stages



Whatever. I need something to help tide me over until Zelda 2015 shows up.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 25, 2014)

Warriors games usually have limited appeal to me, but hey, once in a while doesn't hurt. Besides : playable Midna (and possibly Ganondorf).


----------



## SirRob (Jun 25, 2014)

A new playable character was announced a few days ago-- Agitha from Twilight Princess.

So, we have 6 confirmed playable characters out of 9. Who will the other three beeeee?


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 25, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Agitha from Twilight Princess.


Princess Agitha the bug catching girl?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 25, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Warriors games usually have limited appeal to me, but hey, once in a while doesn't hurt. Besides : playable Midna (and possibly Ganondorf).



Will he be as slow and cumbersome as he was in Smash Bros.?


----------



## Milo (Jun 25, 2014)

SirRob said:


> A new playable character was announced a few days ago-- Agitha from Twilight Princess.
> 
> So, we have 6 confirmed playable characters out of 9. Who will the other three beeeee?


for... smash bros?

that's like confirming the postman from ocarina of time as a playable character.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 25, 2014)

For Hyrule Warriors.



Stratadrake said:


> Princess Agitha the bug catching girl?


Unfortunately this is the best quality image for now, but yeah-- 






The girl on the left's an original character.


----------



## Milo (Jun 25, 2014)

eh


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 25, 2014)

Y'know, since we don't have a thread for Bravely Default in specific this will have to do.  I wrote this:

[video=youtube;R590SYQRI6I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R590SYQRI6I[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Jun 25, 2014)

I saw this on GameFAQs...

http://i.imgur.com/8soRbxt.jpg



Stratadrake said:


> Y'know, since we don't have a thread for Bravely Default in specific this will have to do.  I wrote this:


I didn't know you made music! Cool!


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 26, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I didn't know you made music! Cool!


I have _always_ been a jack-of-all-trades, I just haven't touched music in awhile.  But the idea for doing 8-bit chiptunes hit me a few weeks ago, I located FamiTracker (designed specifically for editing NES-spec* music) and it's proven to be quite addictive.


* - (not just "NES-style" but adhering to the actual NES audio specifications; it even reproduces some of the glitches)


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 26, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> I have _always_ been a jack-of-all-trades, I just haven't touched music in awhile.  But the idea for doing 8-bit chiptunes hit me a few weeks ago, I located FamiTracker (designed specifically for editing NES-spec* music) and it's proven to be quite addictive.
> 
> 
> * - (not just "NES-style" but adhering to the actual NES audio specifications; it even reproduces some of the glitches)



FamiTracker, eh? I'll _have_ to check it out. I've always wanted to make something chiptuney. Who knows? I might even be able to implement it in something!


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 26, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Y'know, since we don't have a thread for Bravely Default in specific this will have to do.  I wrote this:



This is my favorite theme in Bravely Default and this was awesome! I love to listen to chiptunes from time to time.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 26, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> This is my favorite theme in Bravely Default and this was awesome! I love to listen to chiptunes from time to time.



...aaaand it's _not even finished yet_; there's about 10% left I still have to figure out (the song doesn't actually loop when you think it does).



Eggdodger said:


> FamiTracker, eh? I'll _have_ to check it out. I've always wanted to make something chiptuney. Who knows? I might even be able to implement it in something!


Search "Famitracker" on YouTube sometime and there are some really awesome chiptune versions out there.  Even things like Through the Fire and Flames (they used the VRC6 expansion chip for it, which adds 3 extra channels) and rickrolling (<- you are warned).

But, as far as Bravely Default chiptunes in specific, you absolutely _have_ to hear this - a bonus track from the game's official soundtrack CD:
[video=youtube;fmayarN2vxM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmayarN2vxM[/video]

I could listen to this all day long.  All day long (well, that is, when I don't have other Bravely Default tunes stuck in my head) ... minor spoiler: everything between about 1:50 and 5:20 is final boss musics (there are three different songs).


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 26, 2014)

Now just to figure out how to use the darn thing.... I've always felt that if I ever made something that was retro-inspired, it'd have to be as authentic as possible!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 26, 2014)

3DS Smash is something august, Right?


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 26, 2014)

October unfortunately :/


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 26, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> October unfortunately :/


Where did they backed it up?


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 26, 2014)

During the Nintendo Digital Event at E3 http://kotaku.com/the-3ds-version-of-the-new-super-smash-bros-has-been-d-1588681573


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 27, 2014)

Meh, I'm not too upset about that.

I've still got Mario Kart 8 to keep screwing around with.







By the way, anymore word on Philips' patent trolling?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2014)

While waiting for Sakurai's PotD, I was browsing GameFAQs and found a "leak" regarding Smash Bros.

The thing that makes this interesting is that the thread, and threads relating to the thread, were deleted-- something that normally doesn't happen with supposed leaks. That's not to say this is legitimate in any way, but... it'd be interesting for sure.



Spoiler



-The final, on-disc roster is going to contain 51 playable characters.

-Downloadble-Content is confirmed. At least 3 characters will be available. 5 Stages will be available.

-Alternate costumes will be available on the disc. To gain access to these costumes you must perform tasks, very similar to how you unlock characters or stages. Most characters have only one Alternate costume some characters will have two.
Mario: Doctor Mario, Shadow Mario
Pit: Dark Pit
Pikmin & Olimar: Louie

-King K. Rool, Mewtwo, and Ridley are to be on-disc as the final characters to be announced.

-Isaac confirmed as Downloadable-Content, he is a very quick character (slightly slower than Greninja). Isaac uses magic and his Long Sword to fight.

-Ivysaur and Squirtle confirmed as Downloadable-Content. From what I can see they are identical to their Super Smash Bros. Brawl Build.

King K. Rool will be the final character to be announced 2 weeks prior to the release of Super Smash Bros. 3DS JPN. He's one of the slowest in the game but has a variety of mid-range slow projectiles; he throws his crown, shoots cannonballs, etc., recovery is jetpack from DKC3, not much height.

-Mewtwo's trailer is done in the style of the Pokemon anime, he'll be shown after Jigglypuff, all the Pokemon on the disc are in his trailer. He's got all his Melee stuff but he's heavier and quicker, teleport is a lot more functional. Mega Mewtwo Y is his final smash, gives his moves a strong purple aura and he hits way harder. Mewtwo's trailer is scheduled to be released in between the release of the 3DS Japanese version and the Japanese Wii U version.

-Bowser Jr. is an Assist Trophy who throws down a handful of bob-omb items (you can pick up and throw like normal), then drills down in his Koopa clown car.

-The Pyrosphere boss is Other M Ridley, the playable one is a scaled down Super Metroid Ridley. A lot like Charizard but faster, lots of aerial mobility.

-Chrom seems in-between Ike and Marth, he has lots of quick spinning attacks and is very acrobatic, his final smash is class change into Great Lord with the exhalted falchion

-Sauria from Star Fox Adventures is a stage, there are ruins in the background and dinosaurs run by. As far as I know the only Star Fox stage, don't know if Smash Taunts are on here or not. This stage is exclusive to the Wii U.

-The Donkey Kong Country Returns stage is based on the sunset level from that game, the characters themselves don't turn into shadows. This stage is available on the 3DS and Wii U.

-The Kalos stage transitions between every Elite 4 chamber until it arrives in the champion's room, Tyrantrum comes out of a Pokeball and is a boss once it gets to that part, once you beat him the cycle starts over. This stage is exclusive to the Wii U

-A Luigi Mansion: Dark Moon stage is available and is called Dark Moon. This stage transitions between the main 5 Mansions (Gloomy Manor, Haunted Towers, Old Clockworks, Secret Mine, Treacherous Mansion). This stage is Exclusive to the 3DS.



The 'leaker' said they don't know how Shulk or the Chorus Men plays though, so it's kinda dubious.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 2, 2014)

Call me skeptic, I'm not buying it one bit. Still, more than 50 characters would be quite nice if they are balanced.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 2, 2014)

SirRob said:


> -King K. Rool, Mewtwo, and *Ridley* are to be on-disc as the final characters to be announced.



That's how you know a "leak" is fake.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 2, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> That's how you know a "leak" is fake.


You might as well add Geno.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm willing to ignore suspicious points for the promise of Isaac. :]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 2, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Muh male swordmens


.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2014)

WOULDN'T IT BE COOL IF LLOYD IRVING WAS IN SMASH BROS?? YOU AGREE WITH ME RIGHT IMPACT? RIGHT


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 2, 2014)

SirRob said:


> WOULDN'T IT BE COOL IF LLOYD IRVING WAS IN SMASH BROS?? YOU AGREE WITH ME RIGHT IMPACT? RIGHT


WELL, SEEING THAT PACMAN IS THE NAMCO REP. HIS CHANCES ARE ZERO.

I DON'T KNOW WHY NINTENDO WOULD ADD MORE THAN THREE SWORDMENS.

LLOYD IS A SHIT CHARACTER.

ISAAC IS FROM A SHITTY GAME.

AND SHULK WOULD BE PRETTY COOL AND ALL. BUT, I KNOW HE WON'T BE IN.

:^)


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 2, 2014)

SirRob said:


> WOULDN'T IT BE COOL IF LLOYD IRVING WAS IN SMASH BROS?? YOU AGREE WITH ME RIGHT IMPACT? RIGHT



Who?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 2, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Who?


Some redneck kid.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 2, 2014)

Obviously this'll be the lineup.






Imperial Impact said:


> ISAAC IS FROM A SHITTY GAME.


DON'T DO THIS TO ME MAN.
GOLDEN SUN IS MY LOVE.
MOSTLY BECAUSE IT WAS MY FIRST STANDARD JRPG.


Stratadrake said:


> Who?


A character from the Tales series. (there are a bunch of games like Tales of Symphonia and Tales of Xillia)
It looks like he's the main character of Tales of Symphonia.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 2, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Y'know, since we don't have a thread for Bravely Default in specific this will have to do.  I wrote this:
> 
> [video=youtube;R590SYQRI6I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R590SYQRI6I[/video]


Tell me you have a download link for your music.
Pls

EDIT: Just realized I accidentally double posted.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2014)

I don't know about that roster,  Battlechili... Rosalina's kind of a stretch


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 3, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> Tell me you have a download link for your music.
> Pls


Sorry, but I don't have a cloud host for music/stuff.  (If in doubt, you can always record the audio manually - that's what I did because I needed copies of the originals for reference.)


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 3, 2014)

Am I the only one here who still wants to see Nintendo make more mature exclusives for the Wii U and 3DS?


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 3, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Am I the only one here who still wants to see Nintendo make more mature exclusives for the Wii U and 3DS?



First party, licensed, or doesn't matter?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 3, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> First party, licensed, or doesn't matter?



First party, definitely first party. Maybe licensed too if possible. I didn't say third party because third parties couldn't give a rats ass about Nintendo.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 3, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> First party, definitely first party. Maybe licensed too if possible. I didn't say third party because third parties couldn't give a rats ass about Nintendo.


Mature first party games from Nintendo are awful.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 3, 2014)

What if it was Lloyd wearing a Pac-Man costume the whole time?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 4, 2014)

SirRob said:


> What if it was Lloyd wearing a Pac-Man costume the whole time?


What if you stop being awful all the time?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2014)

Hey, I mean, Yu Narukami did that with Teddie, right? You like Persona 4, right?


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 4, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Mature first party games from Nintendo are awful.


Has Nintendo even done that before?

Metroid Prime comes to mind, but I believe that was 2nd party and was pretty good.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 4, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> Has Nintendo even done that before?
> 
> Metroid Prime comes to mind, but I believe that was 2nd party and was pretty good.


twilight princess, Other M .etc


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 4, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> Has Nintendo even done that before?
> 
> Metroid Prime comes to mind, but I believe that was 2nd party and was pretty good.



Definition of "mature" pending (Metroid Prime titles were rated Teen), I think the only M-rated game to come out of Nintendo's stable was Conker's Bad Fur Day.  Which those who played it generally loved.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 4, 2014)

Zangeki no Reglinev also was a Nintendo-published Mature game... Buuuut it never came out of Japan. We did get Pandora's Tower though.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm not saying that we do a Mario game with hookers and blow.

If anything Metroid and Zelda would be more likely to get away with an M-rated entry. Hell, Ocarina of Time would've probably gotten a T rating if they hadn't cut out the blood from the Japanese version.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 4, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> twilight princess, Other M .etc


But Twilight Princess is the best Zelda game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 4, 2014)

I somehow knew TR wanted edgy games.


Battlechili1 said:


> But Twilight Princess is the best Zelda game.


No, That's AlttP.

Twilight Princess is fedora zelda.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 4, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> I somehow knew TR wanted edgy games.
> 
> No, That's AlttP.
> 
> Twilight Princess is fedora zelda.



I'll get the fire extinguishers.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jul 4, 2014)

Is... is Pac-Man *drinking* the tears of Klonoa and Lloyd up there?

Why?!

Save that shit for lube.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 4, 2014)

Eh, let it ride out for a bit. It'll go dead sometime or later, like Because Racecar or Gay Luigi.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 4, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I'll get the fire extinguishers.


Are you implying that TP _wasn't_ fedora zelda?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 4, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Are you implying that TP _wasn't_ fedora zelda?



No, just getting ready for whatever flame war blasts it's way through here.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 4, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> twilight princess, Other M .etc


Didn't mention earlier, but Other M wasn't made entirely by Nintendo. Team Ninja for instance worked on it. 


Stratadrake said:


> Definition of "mature" pending (Metroid Prime titles were rated Teen), I think the only M-rated game to come out of Nintendo's stable was Conker's Bad Fur Day. Which those who played it generally loved.


Pretty sure Conker's Bad Fur Day is a 3rd party game by Rareware. I don't think Rare was even owned by Nintendo. I think they just worked together a lot back in the day. That's why you can see Microsoft teasing Conker nowadays.


Imperial Impact said:


> No, That's AlttP.
> 
> Twilight Princess is fedora zelda.


But A Link To the Past was too free. Early on in the game you can travel through most of Hyrule without much trouble. There was less progression of slowly being able to explore more and more of Hyrule as you continued. Plus there wasn't a shield button. I like my shield button. It made Minish Cap SO much easier.

Twilight Princess did a pretty good job I think. Your partner now had a personality and played a part in the storyline of the game, rather than being a talking tutorial button like Navi and almost just like Tatl. Link himself was shown to have personality through his relationship with Colin and Ilia. The way he viewed Colin as a younger version of himself and how he reacted to Ilia early on in the game, what with his faces as she scolded him for the treatment of his horse. (as well as the trouble you have to go through to help her later on). And then there were other, less important characters that actually had some detail to them. Telma, the bar woman, who seemed like this really sweet yet tough with a slight bit of attitude...She was cool. There was that group of people who wanted to protect Hyrule and hung out in Telma's bar, and there were those Yetis far into the game who would play a snowboarding mini game with you or give you free soup. The game did well with its characters.

Besides the characters, the game tried a little harder with the storyline. After the third dungeon there was that event with Midna, the discovery of the Twilight Realm with the mirror, the bait and switch final bad guy reveal, and the end credits sequence with Midna....The story had a lot more to it than a lot of Zelda games.

The gameplay was also improved from a lot of other games, with the new hidden sword skills like shield attack, helm splitter, and mortal draw which made combat more complex. In late game, you could transform back and forth between a wolf and a Hyrulian and use that ability to perform different tasks you couldn't as one or the other, as well as giving another perspective to view Hyrule and giving an alternate method of combat. You could finally ride on your horse and swing your sword at the same time. Hyrule was also large and had a lot to travel on, with a few hidden secrets and caves here and there to add more to the game.

The atmosphere of the game was cool too. Everything got really dark and the events with Link turning into a wolf, the Twilight Realm, the event with Midna after the third dungeon....It was dark in the cool kind of way. Early on when you return to your village as a wolf you can see and feel the panic in the villagers with the recent events going on. You, who used to be friends with them, must hide from them as they think it was YOU who hurt the kids and is causing trouble. Its weird to view your friends as those who fear you. The night time helped add to that. While in Hyrule castle early in the game, what with Link being in jail and Midna telling him what to do, you could feel his frustration and confusion, and you yourself felt that way to some degree. Midna was sassy, mysterious, and potentially a bad guy. You didn't know what was going on or why you were a wolf. The Twilight parts of Hyrule, what with the yellow color, the black floaty specks, and characters as spirits made everything feel really creepy and lonely. Even when you could walk up to a spirit, it didn't matter. You felt alone. It was just you and Midna, and I liked that. The strange black creatures and the music and those floaty specks I mentioned all seemed really creepy and off putting as well. The atmosphere of the game was great.

Then there were little things like when you walked around and got shot at by an arrow, if it hit your shield on your back even while not in combat you wouldn't get hurt. The fact that people would freak out if you walked into town as a wolf was cool. There was so much to the game, I loved it!


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 4, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> Oh, and pretty sure Other M was 2nd party.
> 
> Pretty sure Conker's Bad Fur Day is a 3rd party game by Rareware. I don't think Rare was even owned by Nintendo. I think they just worked together a lot back in the day. That's why you can see Microsoft teasing Conker nowadays.
> 
> ...



Ah. Let's see who can properly counter this, and how. Maybe I won't need the CO2 foam.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 4, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Ah. Let's see who can properly counter this, and how. Maybe I won't need the CO2 foam.


I'm a fire type bro. I'm flame resistant. No need to worry.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 4, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> Pretty sure Conker's Bad Fur Day is a 3rd party game by Rareware. I don't think Rare was even owned by Nintendo. I think they just worked together a lot back in the day. That's why you can see Microsoft teasing Conker nowadays.


Rare was second party at the time.  Though it probably would've received better advertisement/marketing if they weren't.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> twilight princess


[yt]0ThcX8h7E_s[/yt]

You mean THIS Twilight Princess??


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 4, 2014)

SirRob said:


> [yt]0ThcX8h7E_s[/yt]
> 
> You mean THIS Twilight Princess??



I busted out laughing when I first saw the Castle Town branch of Malo Mart. Man, I have some good memories with that game. I think it's the first Zelda game I didn't get bored with and played to the end. =D


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 4, 2014)

I can't wait for the new open world Zelda though. It'll be a new, interesting direction to take the game, but I don't know if it will spawn as great of a meme as Skyrim did.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 4, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I can't wait for the new open world Zelda though. It'll be a new, interesting direction to take the game, but I don't know if it will spawn as great of a* meme *as Skyrim did.



Stop.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 5, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> I think it's the first Zelda game I didn't get bored with and played to the end. =D


Twilight Princess was that way with me too (the latter part, not the former).  Games that keep your attention all the way through are special (the good kind) and with a capital S.

Though TP's opening sequence was kinda bland.  It wasn't until Link went all furry that the game found its 'soul' (so to speak).  Those first few sojourns in wolf form (and that one halfway through) were a real experience....

(Of course, maybe that's also because immediately before playing TP I was playing _Okami_ to death....)


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 5, 2014)

Twilight Princess was good, but I still prefer ALTTP for the nostalgia factor, the freedom and the kinda neat plot twist where you discover the dark world and it reveals you're not even half done. TP was awesome, buuuut too slow to start. 

I put all of my faith on the next one, because the teaser just looked like a Ghibli game and that's just the thing I want and need !

Also : holy shit ! It's been nearly 8 YEARS since TP's release. Feel old, guys ! Feel old...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 5, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> Didn't mention earlier, but Other M wasn't made entirely by Nintendo. Team Ninja for instance worked on it.
> 
> Pretty sure Conker's Bad Fur Day is a 3rd party game by Rareware. I don't think Rare was even owned by Nintendo. I think they just worked together a lot back in the day. That's why you can see Microsoft teasing Conker nowadays.


It's 2nd party.



Battlechili1 said:


> But A Link To the Past was too free.


I don't know how this a problem. Seeing that most Zelda games are "free".



Battlechili1 said:


> Early on in the game you can travel through most of Hyrule without much trouble. There was less progression of slowly being able to explore more and more of Hyrule as you continued.


The point of this is being able get items like bottles, rods, heart pieces.etc or a room filled with red rupees.


Battlechili1 said:


> Plus there wasn't a shield button. I like my shield button. It made Minish Cap SO much easier.


Why would you need a shield button when your shield is up all the time?


Battlechili1 said:


> Twilight Princess did a pretty good job I think. Your partner now had a personality and played a part in the storyline of the game, rather than being a talking tutorial button like Navi and almost just like Tatl. Link himself was shown to have personality through his relationship with Colin and Ilia. The way he viewed Colin as a younger version of himself and how he reacted to Ilia early on in the game, what with his faces as she scolded him for the treatment of his horse. (as well as the trouble you have to go through to help her later on). And then there were other, less important characters that actually had some detail to them. Telma, the bar woman, who seemed like this really sweet yet tough with a slight bit of attitude...She was cool. There was that group of people who wanted to protect Hyrule and hung out in Telma's bar, and there were those Yetis far into the game who would play a snowboarding mini game with you or give you free soup. The game did well with its characters.


And yet, King of Red Lions is still the best partner.


Battlechili1 said:


> the game try hard


Why yes, TP was a try hard game.


Battlechili1 said:


> Muh realism in zelda


Funny, OoT and AlttP were most realistic than TP was.


Battlechili1 said:


> a wolf was cool.


I know you didn't bring that up but i'll do it anyways.

Wolf Link was the dumbest shit ever.

And what did we get out of that? 

Quick time events and a few fights. 

It felt so forced.

I really don't know why they did it? Because Okami did it? It was also embarrassing easy like Okami was, Oddly enough.


SirRob said:


> [yt]0ThcX8h7E_s[/yt]


Jesus, Videos back in 2006 look like fucking shit.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 5, 2014)

Twilight Princess is really getting a lot of love right now.
Hyrule Warriors features Midna and Agitha as playable characters, and Midna is an assist trophy in Smash 4.
HD remake confirmed? Probably not.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 5, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> great meme


GET OUT.


Stratadrake said:


> Though TP's opening sequence was kinda bland.  It wasn't until Link went all furry that the game found its 'soul' (so to speak).  Those first few sojourns in wolf form (and that one halfway through) were a real experience....


Funny the game didn't pick up until the end.


Ninten said:


> HD remake confirmed? Probably not.


Nah. It got a re re-release a few years ago.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 5, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> GET OUT.








No.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 6, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> But m-muh memes...!


No really, Get out.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 6, 2014)

epik xd


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 6, 2014)

Well, Nintendo says they've patented something that allows 3D viewing on 2D displays.

I wonder if it will work better than it has so far with the 3DS.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 6, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well, Nintendo says they've patented something that allows 3D viewing on 2D displays.
> 
> I wonder if it will work better than it has so far with the 3DS.


Hopefully it won't have the same fate as that red, headache-inducing thing they made once. WE DO NOT SPEAK ITS NAME.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 6, 2014)

Virtual Boy ♪

Pokemon Art Academy : it's good, but I sure as hell won't become a master artist with it.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 7, 2014)

So guys, I played the Tomodachi Life demo, watched a couple of Let's Plays, and I'm reaaaalllly on the fence about purchasing it. Does someone who owns it wanna give me a yay or nay?


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 7, 2014)

Nay ! You'll probably get fed up with it in less than two weeks. If you find it in a bargain bin at 15 bucks max, yeah, you could pick it up. But full price : nope.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 7, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Nay ! You'll probably get fed up with it in less than two weeks. If you find it in a bargain bin at 15 bucks max, yeah, you could pick it up. But full price : nope.


That was exactly what I thought. I've got enough time-wasters. I'll wait for the LGBT sequel. =v


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 7, 2014)

It still looks better than the next Call of Duty game.

Now where the hell is the new WarioWare Nintendo?!


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 7, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> It still looks better than the next Call of Duty game.
> 
> Now where the hell is the new WarioWare Nintendo?!


Most Nintendo exclusives look better than the new COD.
Also, Game and Wario only came out last year; quite a while after the one where you make games. So don't fret.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 7, 2014)

They should totally do a WarioWare U Do It Yourself, because the main problem of the DS version was the very limited options. With the Wii U's horsepower, they could offer real tools to do more interesting minigames... At least we get Mario Maker, so that's that.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 7, 2014)

You know what I'd like to see from Nintendo? A new Smash Bros.
WITH ISAAC IN IT


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 7, 2014)

Maybe they'll include him... As DLC.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 7, 2014)

I wonder if we'll have to buy separate DLC for both versions.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 7, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Most Nintendo exclusives look better than the new COD.
> Also, Game and Wario only came out last year; quite a while after the one where you make games. So don't fret.



Have you noticed that nobody else bought Game & Wario? -_-


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 7, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Have you noticed that nobody else bought Game & Wario? -_-


I guess it wasn't released at a good time.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 7, 2014)

Is hell freezing over or something?

Nintendo SUPPORTING the same tournament that they tried to fuck up?

Does this mean my faith in society is partially restored for once?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 7, 2014)

SirRob said:


> You know what I'd like to see from Nintendo? A new Smash Bros.
> WITH ISAAC IN IT


So never?


TransformerRobot said:


> Is hell freezing over or something?
> 
> Nintendo SUPPORTING the same tournament that they tried to fuck up?
> 
> Does this mean my faith in society is partially restored for once?


Melee was in year's EVO.

So who cares?


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 8, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> So never?
> 
> Melee was in year's EVO.
> 
> So who cares?



I wonder how many of your 5000+ posts have been you being a big meanie face to people.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 8, 2014)

[yt]3YUaNAIajkA[/yt]


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 8, 2014)

So, guess what they're doing with the Mii Fighter character in SSB4....

https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYMHAAACAAAYUKlaK8tmXg


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 8, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> So, guess what they're doing with the Mii Fighter character in SSB4....
> 
> https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYMHAAACAAAYUKlaK8tmXg








Yeah!


----------



## SirRob (Jul 8, 2014)

So what if they have three variations, custom movesets, and customizable hitboxes, speed and power? T-that doesn't mean they'll be totally broken

The game won't be a competitive trainwreck! RIGHT?!


----------



## Distorted (Jul 8, 2014)

Tell that to Palutena's broke-ass up-smash. I can just see the spamming.

https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYMHAAACAAAYUKlb3K0vUA


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 8, 2014)

Distorted said:


> Tell that to Palutena's broke-ass up-smash. I can just see the spamming.
> 
> https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYMHAAACAAAYUKlb3K0vUA


Well, to be fair, she is a goddess.
Though she didn't do much fighting in Uprising.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 8, 2014)

But Heavenly Light doesn't make you flinch, so...

*sneaks a Fire Bar ready for Paluntina's face* > : D


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 8, 2014)

Distorted said:


> Tell that to Palutena's broke-ass up-smash. I can just see the spamming.
> 
> https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYMHAAACAAAYUKlb3K0vUA


Bad start up?


----------



## Distorted (Jul 8, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Bad start up?



It actually hits pretty fast judging from the Palutena trailer, but it also seems slow to recover from. Maybe it won't be broken. We can only hope.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 8, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> But Heavenly Light doesn't make you flinch, so...


Like Fox's blaster, it can do damage but won't actually stop the attack.



Distorted said:


> Tell that to Palutena's broke-ass up-smash. I can just see the spamming.
> 
> https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYMHAAACAAAYUKlb3K0vUA



Mii Gunner's forward smash has a really long range too, and to an extent Mega Man's.

But seriously, we're talking Smash attacks.  If you can't see it coming and set up a dodge, that's your fault.

Besides, I'm willing to bet that the range of the attack varies according to charge level, in which case if you get hit by max charge then it DEFINITELY is your fault.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 8, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Like Fox's blaster, it can do damage but won't actually stop the attack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^Yeah... and to be fair, Snake's up smash reached pretty far, too-- and had a lot of knockback. Villager's back air is the slingshot, which doesn't even arc. It goes in a straight line across the screen, and you can spam it as much as you want. Seems they're throwing a lot of variety into the standard attacks alone this go-round.







On another note, I am infinitely amused by reading through all of the Miiverse posts.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 9, 2014)

I think the most popular suggested character on Miiverse is Shrek. [noparse][/noparse]

[noparse]:\[/noparse]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 9, 2014)

SirRob said:


> [noparse]:\[/noparse]


[video=youtube;qxCWNMSBy3w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxCWNMSBy3w[/video]


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 9, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I think the most popular suggested character on Miiverse is Shrek. [noparse][/noparse]
> 
> [noparse]:\[/noparse]



As it should be.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 9, 2014)

Shrek and Goku are the most suggested.
Both are never gonna happen, so terrible Miis of them are bound to come flooding in.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 9, 2014)

Everyone would want to be Goku because his smash would be like sonic's except OP and broken as fuuuuuuucck. 
I'm thinking of getting it for wii since they said you can play it with the gamecube controllers or am I wrong?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 9, 2014)

I still wish for Dr. Eggman to be in Smash, just because it could be hilarious.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 10, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Everyone would want to be Goku because his smash would be like sonic's except OP and broken as fuuuuuuucck.
> I'm thinking of getting it for wii since they said you can play it with the gamecube controllers or am I wrong?



You can, via one of two ways:

1. Buy a GC controller adapter.
2. Buy a special Wiimote extension that is effectively a GC controller.

Either way, they sucker you out of cash.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 10, 2014)

I want Falco to be confirmed, Krystal to be announced as a newcomer, and Isaac to be announced as a newcomer.
Bonus points if Prince Ephraim is added out of nowhere.

I could live with Shulk too.


Hikaru Okami said:


> Everyone would want to be Goku because his smash would be like sonic's except OP and broken as fuuuuuuucck.
> I'm thinking of getting it for wii since they said you can play it with the gamecube controllers or am I wrong?


The Wii has Gamecube slots, yeah, and you can play Smash Bros with the Gamecube controller.
The Wii U seems to be having a Gamecube controller adapter coming soon. Not sure though, but it looks like that is what's going on.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 10, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> The Wii has Gamecube slots, yeah, and you can play Smash Bros with the Gamecube controller.
> The Wii U seems to be having a Gamecube controller adapter coming soon. Not sure though, but it looks like that is what's going on.



I knew the Wii used to have that until they took it away. I know nothing of the Wii U so I guess it's good to know that they're adding an adapter. Just like Eggdodger said it's a great way to get moar money. Mr. Krabs should take note.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 10, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Everyone would want to be Goku because his smash would be like sonic's except OP and broken as fuuuuuuucck.



Maybe instead of going Super Saiyan, he would use Kaioken? That would be more balanced because that technique damages his body if used in excess... but the whole pro-con dynamic makes it sound more appropriate for a special attack (recovery or B-side, maybe?). Hmm.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 10, 2014)

[yt]JGw8DWctAts[/yt]


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 10, 2014)

Lil' piece of trivia : this "patriotic" suit is based off of Golf. I love it when they dig deep into the archives just to put out some lil' nuggets like these !


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> [yt]JGw8DWctAts[/yt]


Oh Lord...


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 10, 2014)

It's-a me, the star spangled man with a plan!


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 10, 2014)

#MARIOFORPRESIDENT
(Even though it's an old-school reference, not an America-pleaser)


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 10, 2014)

Ninten said:


> #MARIOFORPRESIDENT
> (Even though it's an old-school reference, not an America-pleaser)



I was referencing Captain America The First Avenger. XD

Smash Bros. 3DS tournament at San Diego Comic-Con!!


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 10, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I was referencing Captain America The First Avenger. XD


But still, would Mario be a good or bad president?


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 10, 2014)

Ninten said:


> But still, would Mario be a good or bad president?



Mario has enough jobs... but "Mario Civilization" sounds like a strangely appealing franchise. I would play it simply out of curiosity.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 11, 2014)

Sakurai said:
			
		

> Oh, by the way! I'd like to reveal a new challenger. Instead of doing the unveiling on something like a Nintendo Direct, we're going to live-stream the reveal on the official website on Monday, July 14, at 7:00 AM US Pacific Time (4:00 PM European Central Time). Looks like we're nearing the bottom of the stash of new challenger videos that we've made... Like always, we put a lot of effort into it, so I hope you'll enjoy watching it live.



So. Chrom, Shulk, or Chorus Men? Or Lloyd?????????????????????


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 11, 2014)

Maybe it's Stanley from Donkey Kong 3?!?! So many possibilities!!!


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 11, 2014)

#TeamKlonoa ... Or Captain Rainbow. That would be awesome.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 11, 2014)

I agree. I think it's Stanley. This is his time. Maybe he'll receive a Kid Icarus-style update? Where he becomes a cool anime character and fights hordes of demonic insects summoned by evil gods?


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 11, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I agree. I think it's Stanley. This is his time. Maybe he'll receive a Kid Icarus-style update? Where he becomes a cool anime character and fights hordes of demonic insects summoned by evil gods?



Only if Stanley's boss is the omnipotent owner of the exterminator company he works for, but she's also a goddess that grants him all of his power and is implied to be better than him in every way!


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 11, 2014)

I think we need Non-Specific Action Figure to make an appearance.
After E3 2013, nothing happened.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 11, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Or Lloyd?????????????????????


Give it up.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 11, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Give it up.


Look, I know you want Reid, but let's face it Impact, he's not getting in over Lloyd!

Edit: Apparently, the character announcement was retweeted by one of the Xenoblade developers. So, I guess that means we're gonna be seeing Shulk.

_But we all know it's gonna be Stanley!_


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 11, 2014)

WHat could this be?







Ohhhhh!^^


----------



## SirRob (Jul 11, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> WHat could this be?


Wow, what the heck

Chell's not supposed to talk


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 11, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Wow, what the heck
> 
> Chell's not supposed to talk



What are you talking about?

She says Apple in the second game.


----------



## Milo (Jul 12, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> She says Apple in the second game.



I don't remember that


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 12, 2014)

Milo said:


> I don't remember that



Really? You really should remember that. You had to press a button to say it early on. Wheatley even praises you for your prowess at jumping to communicate. That particular jump meant apple.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 12, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Edit: Apparently, the character announcement was retweeted by one of the Xenoblade developers. So, I guess that means we're gonna be seeing Shulk.


Why do you tell lies on the internet?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 12, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Why do you tell lies on the internet?


APPARENTLY LLOYD IRVING'S TWITTER ACCOUNT SAID THAT SHREK WILL BE PLAYABLE

I believe him because Lloyd is my waifu overlord-san

http://mynintendonews.com/2014/07/1...aracter-reveal-announcement-shulk-on-the-way/
http://nintendoeverything.com/xenob...news-about-smash-bros-character-announcement/
http://www.gonintendo.com/s/232959-...tweets-smash-bros-new-challenger-announcement

https://twitter.com/yuichiro_takeda


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 12, 2014)

I had heard that there was a leak from some guy who talked with an animator for Smash, and he said that Isaac, Shulk, the Chorus Trio, Chrom, and Ridley would all be announced. To prove his legitimacy, he said that Wario would be announced (he mentioned something about time but I don't know the details). Apparently, according to what I've been told, if Wario is announced before June 18, then the leak is most likely confirmed to be true and we know who's getting in.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 12, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> I had heard that there was a leak from some guy who talked with an animator for Smash, and he said that Isaac, Shulk, the Chorus Trio, Chrom, and Ridley would all be announced. To prove his legitimacy, he said that Wario would be announced (he mentioned something about time but I don't know the details). Apparently, according to what I've been told, if Wario is announced before June 18, then the leak is most likely confirmed to be true and we know who's getting in.


Your math does not compute.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 12, 2014)

He means June 18, 2015. So, there's actually no way the leak can be wrong.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 13, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Your math does not compute.





SirRob said:


> He means June 18, 2015. So, there's actually no way the leak can be wrong.


I meant July. Sorry about that.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 13, 2014)

If Lloyd ever made an appearance on SSB I will never play as anyone else ever again.

Edit: Scratch that if ANY tales character showed up I would play as them all the time (if they aren't broken like sonic was).


----------



## SirRob (Jul 13, 2014)

We've got Palutena... she's basically the same thing.

Btw: Shulk T-minus 12 hours. I'm interested to see what the art style of the trailer will be... it's really amazing to see how different the trailers have been looking so far.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 13, 2014)

SirRob said:


> We've got Palutena... she's basically the same thing.


But she isn't...


----------



## SirRob (Jul 13, 2014)

She's probably the closest thing to a Tales character that you can be, without actually being a Tales character. Is what I'm saying. 
She's got the anime, she's got the boobies, she's got the customizable specials, she's got the 'I'm gonna announce the name of my attack every time I use it', she's got the boobies...


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 14, 2014)

A Rayman trophy will be in the game... And it is the 14th of July, sooooo... Maybe some French stuff will be revealed !


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 14, 2014)

SirRob said:


> She's probably the closest thing to a Tales character that you can be, without actually being a Tales character. Is what I'm saying.
> She's got the anime, she's got the boobies, she's got the customizable specials, she's got the 'I'm gonna announce the name of my attack every time I use it', she's got the boobies...


This makes sense. Especially the boobies.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh yeah, today is... it's called Castille day, right? I took a french class last summer and learned about it.
Weird to see Rayman, especially in such a small role. I wonder if we're gonna get a Snake trophy. People would flip... tables.

Edit: I'm dumb... it's Bastille Day. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 14, 2014)

Bastille indeed, for it was the day some dudes decided to change things for the better


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2014)

GEMATSU DECONFIRMED OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Taralack (Jul 14, 2014)

Chrom, Lucina AND the Avatar, shit just got real son. #gethype


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 14, 2014)

I'll be perfectly honest here-
I thought it was kinda good when they originally only had Marth in the Smash roster. I was like: Yeah! That Ike clone is finally gone!
And now there are more.
I mean, I don't know anyone that plays Fire Emblem at all!


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2014)

I like Fire Emblem more than Pokemon.

Wait, I looked at the Smash Bros site and... Lucina is her own character?? I thought she was an alt for Marth, she uses his moves...


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2014)

Um...






[noparse][/noparse] Umm, what are you guys doing to my boyfriend?!


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 14, 2014)

You can't help but feel a little bit sorry for the companies when new characters, especially female ones, are introduced to Smash. Hell, even the goddamn Wii Fit Trainer ended up getting lots of dirty fanart!


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 14, 2014)

SirRob said:


> [noparse][/noparse] Umm, what are you guys doing to my boyfriend?!



You'll notice that screens where Fox isn't beaten up are really rare.

Also, Fox is mine è_é


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> You can't help but feel a little bit sorry for the companies when new characters, especially female ones, are introduced to Smash. Hell, even the goddamn Wii Fit Trainer ended up getting lots of dirty fanart!


Oh, that's not a problem. Lucina already has TONS of dirty fan art.

Also, Red, we can share, right?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh look, Sirrob lied again.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2014)

No Impact, it's true, Fox really IS my boyfriend!

Yes. I was wrong about Shulk. But I am happy as heck that I'm wrong. 
*Isaac still has a chance!*


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 14, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Also, Red, we can share, right?



That is a definite possibility ♪


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2014)

https://miiverse.nintendo.net/replies/AYMHAAACAAAYUKlc3tVw5Q

Wow Sakurai, way to twist the knife...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 14, 2014)

SirRob said:


> *Isaac still has a chance!*


He'll come back as a trophy.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 14, 2014)

SirRob said:


> https://miiverse.nintendo.net/replies/AYMHAAACAAAYUKlc3tVw5Q
> 
> Wow Sakurai, way to twist the knife...



Or perhaps hint at a new F-Zero game? Maybe it'll be as awesome as Star Fox Adventures and let us run around outside of our futuristic racecars!

Also, I still want Bio Rex in this game. =c


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 14, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Lucina is her own character?? I thought she was an alt for Marth, she uses his moves...



That was definitely the same Dancing Blade attack in the reveal video . . . the rest remains to be seen.

Oh, and in the reveal trailer who was that left lying on the floor?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> That was definitely the same Dancing Blade attack in the reveal video . . . the rest remains to be seen.


She also has his up-B and his standard attacks. I think she's got different taunts though, and probably different idle animations and stuff.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 14, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Oh, and in the reveal trailer who was that left lying on the floor?



Chrom.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 14, 2014)

...and he is...?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2014)

I think he's from Minecraft


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 14, 2014)

I just saw the video for Wii trainer....why the fuck is she here?

In other news Fire Emblem is getting a lot of action for Smash Bros. When I saw Lucina I thought it was an alternate costume for Marth with long hair. Then I thought siblings...wait that DOES NOT make sense. Then it hit me she's Marth from another realm in which he is a woman.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 14, 2014)

Just saw this on VGChartz:

"Nintendo's next handheld should be a tablet.

I really think this is the best strategy for them going forward.  Create a custom tablet that has full 1st party Nintendo games as well as  an iTunes type app store for all the smaller mobile games. Add a  massive virtual console that lets you digitally download GB, GBA, DS,  and 3DS games. Bundle each tablet with a free controller addon for the  purists. This is clearly where the handheld market is gravitating  towards in all major regions. It allows Nintendo to penetrate the casual  market like they did with the DS, and still satisfy the hardcore  Nintendo fans. 


Thoughts?" ~Fusioncode

I'm kind of skeptical about that kind of idea. After all, the Wii U is based around having a tablet-esque controller, and that didn't work out the same way the Wii did.

Yet dedicated gaming devices seem to be under the threat of going extinct in the wake of the mobile phone and tablet gaming craze, but that might just be me.

Someone else on that thread posted this and it looked good though:






But wouldn't that also mean they'd have to develop their own operating system? I'm not sure about how good Nintendo would be at making their own OS and apps.

EDIT:

Just realized that Nintendo succeeds because it innovates instead of copying others.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 14, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Just saw this on VGChartz:
> 
> "Nintendo's next handheld should be a tablet.


There's a problem with that.

Nintendo have stated that even though they originally designed the 3DS to have a 3D touch screen as well, 3D screens and touch screens did not mix well together.
If this was going to play 3DS games, then they would all have to be in 2D. And the stereoscopic 3D capabilities of the 3DS made it a hit! 
It would seem like a downgrade to take it away in the next generation.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 14, 2014)

Nintendo are innovators, not bandwagon-jumpers!


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2014)

That's why we have amiibo


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 14, 2014)

SirRob said:


> That's why we have amiibo


Ah, sheit! Completely forgot about that thing! It'll never get used well...


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 14, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> There's a problem with that.
> 
> Nintendo have stated that even though they originally designed the 3DS  to have a 3D touch screen as well, 3D screens and touch screens did not  mix well together.
> If this was going to play 3DS games, then they would all have to be in  2D. And the stereoscopic 3D capabilities of the 3DS made it a hit!
> It would seem like a downgrade to take it away in the next generation.



Right, it's a bad idea.

It should at least have graphics three times (or twice) as good as the 3DS, twice as much memory, dual circle pads (ESPECIALLY if they do more games like Kid Icarus Uprising), longer battery life (if possible), better 3D capabilities, much more compatibility with technology of it's time (to keep up with the threat of mobile platforms), AND a kick-ass launch line-up.

I can't think of anything else to put in it. -_-



Ninten said:


> Ah, sheit! Completely forgot about that thing! It'll never get used well...



Don't sell them so short here. They just need to go by consumer feedback.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 14, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I can't think of anything else to put in it. -_-



A tablet would have to be convenient. 4G wireless capabilities would be a must if they're truly going to hit the mobile gaming market.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 14, 2014)

I think Nintendo would be best if they did not make some tablet/smartphone device.
"If it ain't broke, don't fix it."


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 14, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I think Nintendo would be best if they did not make some tablet/smartphone device.
> "If it ain't broke, don't fix it."



But those devices are selling like hotcakes, as are the games on them. Didn't Angry Birds have at least 1 billion downloads?


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 14, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> But those devices are selling like hotcakes, as are the games on them. Didn't Angry Birds have at least 1 billion downloads?


That's true. But do you want Nintendo to release a ton of sub-par app-games?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh for fuck's sake TR.

Nintendo has never (and never will) supported shit like Itunes, bluerays and phone apps.etc


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 14, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Oh for fuck's sake TR.
> 
> Nintendo has never (and never will) supported shit like Itunes, bluerays and phone apps.etc


Now THAT is the truth.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Oh for fuck's sake TR.
> 
> Nintendo has never (and never will) supported shit like Itunes, bluerays and phone apps.etc


https://itunes.apple.com/us/artist/game-freak/id741190074


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 14, 2014)

SirRob said:


> https://itunes.apple.com/us/artist/game-freak/id741190074


Technically, it was Game Freak's idea to put their music on there. Sure, they're practically Nintendo, but they're their own company.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm preeetty sure the company had to have Nintendo's okay to go through with it. 
Nintendo's already planning apps for iPhones and such too, although they're not gonna be games.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 14, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I'm preeetty sure the company had to have Nintendo's okay to go through with it.
> Nintendo's already planning apps for iPhones and such too, although they're not gonna be games.



What else could they possibly be?


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 14, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> What else could they possibly be?



Well, take Pokedex 3D, for instance. Not a game, rather a tool that's slightly more stylish than looking up the information on the internet.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 14, 2014)

What if they did an app that lets you record your voice, then play it back in the voices of famous Nintendo characters?


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 14, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> What if they did an app that lets you record your voice, then play it back in the voices of famous Nintendo characters?


That's basically DSi Sound with a better voice mod.


----------



## Milo (Jul 14, 2014)

Teddie might actually be my favorite character in anime history


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 14, 2014)

Milo said:


> Teddie might actually be my favorite character in anime history



The hell does that have to do with Nintendo?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2014)

He's in Persona Q for the Nintendo 3DS. [noparse][/noparse] We can talk about Persona characters all we want and it's RELEVANT

Isn't Akihiko a hottie? MMMMMM


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 14, 2014)

SirRob said:


> He's in Persona Q for the Nintendo 3DS. [noparse][/noparse] We can talk about Persona characters all we want and it's RELEVANT
> 
> Isn't Akihiko a hottie? MMMMMM



It would've made sense if SOME PEOPLE had said GAME character instead of ANIME character.

Yes, I suppose he is.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 14, 2014)

Well, possibly going to look at getting Smash 4 now. 

Lucina AND Robin?


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 15, 2014)

SirRob said:


> He's in Persona Q for the Nintendo 3DS. [noparse][/noparse] We can talk about Persona characters all we want and it's RELEVANT
> 
> Isn't Akihiko a hottie? MMMMMM


Mitsuru is best girl


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 15, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> Mitsuru is best girl



I agree with this 200%


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 15, 2014)

I always liked Junpei. He's the kind of goofball I relate to. And his design is pretty cool.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 15, 2014)

Well, with one more character slot still not yet revealed, who else here hopes for Wario to return?


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 15, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well, with one more character slot still not yet revealed, who else here hopes for Wario to return?


I never actually used Wario in Brawl.
I'm personally hoping for ROB to make a comeback. He was cool.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 15, 2014)

Wario was a good character, but I hope they buff the Wario Waft (down special). It takes too long to charge up-- a two minute match won't even get but one full-power blast, towards the very end. Buffing him in general would be a good idea. He's a very fun character to play, but his specials are lacking in raw power. Wonder if we'll get another WarioWare representative? Ashley definitely comes to mind. 9-Volt or even Jimmy T would be plausible.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 15, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Wario was a good character, but I hope they buff the Wario Waft (down special). It takes too long to charge up-- a two minute match won't even get but one full-power blast, towards the very end. Buffing him in general would be a good idea. He's a very fun character to play, but his specials are lacking in raw power. Wonder if we'll get another WarioWare representative? Ashley definitely comes to mind. 9-Volt or even Jimmy T would be plausible.


I love 9-Volt!


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeah, I mainly suggested 9-Volt due to his popularity, but Ashley has the most potential as far as a moveset. She could even have Red, either in the fashion of Pikmin/Luma, or as a second (like the Ice Climbers).

Speaking of Ice Climbers, they better be in this game... and seriously buffed. They were nerfed way too much in Brawl.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 15, 2014)

Ashley's in the game as an assist trophy. 
And Ice Climbers are literally the best characters in Brawl after Meta Knight. :V


----------



## YokoWolf (Jul 15, 2014)

I definitely want to see Ice Climbers, they were a lot of fun to play as. With Falcon confirmed now, just want to see Ness come back as well. Keep all the originals.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 15, 2014)

YokoWolf said:


> I definitely want to see Ice Climbers, they were a lot of fun to play as. With Falcon confirmed now, just want to see Ness come back as well. Keep all the originals.


We gotta have Ness! EarthBound got its first Virtual Console release a few months back, so it'd make sense.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 15, 2014)

There is no tangible way they would remove Ness from the roster. I don't know why people think that's a possibility. More MOTHER representatives would be nice, especially a non-PSI user. Jeff, Flint, and Duster would all have unique and incredible movesets (with Duster's being the most versatile). Seriously, if you wanted I could chalk up his specials right now.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 15, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Yeah, I mainly suggested 9-Volt due to his popularity, but Ashley has the most potential as far as a moveset. She could even have Red, either in the fashion of Pikmin/Luma, or as a second (like the Ice Climbers).
> 
> Speaking of Ice Climbers, they better be in this game... and seriously buffed. They were nerfed way too much in Brawl.


cause all of these:
[video=youtube;-9mZ95NVXP4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9mZ95NVXP4[/video]

are the sign of a nerfed character.

you should learn more about the game before you say who's good and bad.

also robin is awesome and i love that reveal <3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 15, 2014)

We're also missing Jigglypuff and a few others...


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 15, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> We're also missing Jigglypuff and a few others...


Considering we've got four PokÃ©mon already, Jigglypuff probably won't come back.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 15, 2014)

Four Pokemon really isn't enough in a game where there's four Fire Emblem characters.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 15, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Four Pokemon really isn't enough in a game where there's four Fire Emblem characters.


If I were making the games, I'd include Jigglypuff, Squirtle, Ivysaur, and Mewtwo in addition to the four confirmed ones.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 15, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> cause all of these:
> [video=youtube;-9mZ95NVXP4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9mZ95NVXP4[/video]
> 
> are the sign of a nerfed character.
> ...



lol, that's an exploitable game mechanic, not a factor of the character itself. Falco can do the exact same thing, and he's but a single burd. Not with as much style as the chaingrabs in that video, but effectively the same result. If you want me to be specific, I have issues with all of their specials barring their recovery (and oh gawd that lackluster Final Smash). I dunno, maybe the reason I think they're weak is because I never chaingrabbed. Silly me. I'm sure that's been fixed in this iteration, and if it hasn't, then I guess people who don't believe in the honor of combat won't need the characters to be stronger.

Anyways, I think Duster has the most potential of any of the trio I mentioned earlier due to the versatility of his movepool in-game.

Neutral- Wall Staples: Duster uses the Wall Staples to pin an enemy momentarily to the ground or nearby wall.
Side- Smoke Bombs: Projectiles that when launched do damage within range and cause affected enemies to miss any of their attacks for a few seconds. A direct hit has a high knockback rate.
Down- Siren Beetle: An AOE attack that has no knockback, but stuns enemies within a short range OR alternatively could make them and any projectiles turn around. (The move could essentially work either way, because in game it makes enemies turn around, which wastes their turn)
Up- Coffee Table: The Coffee Table catches Duster and ascends upwards. If Duster uses the Wall Staples while mounted on the Coffee Table, he will gain more altitude and a more powerful attack.

Final Smash: The Saturn Bean: Duster climbs into the Saturn Bean and can fly around, hitting anyone in his path. I feel for balance, this move would either have to be very fast (like in the game) or incorporate a mounted turret (unlike the game).

His standard attacks would involve lots of kicking (because that's his main method of attack in-game). Some of his smash attacks would include the Tickle Stick and possibly incorporate his ability to flip enemies around at the start of a battle if they sneak up on him (back smash?). He would also be very fast, as he is in the game, and also to reflect his unique ability among the characters in-game to land a preemptive strike (definitely his running smash).


----------



## SirRob (Jul 15, 2014)

Ninten said:


> If I were making the games, I'd include Jigglypuff, Squirtle, Ivysaur, and Mewtwo in addition to the four confirmed ones.


If I were making the game, I'd include Imperial Impact dressed as Lloyd Irving, naked Fox McCloud, and the Game Grumps


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 15, 2014)

SirRob said:


> If I were making the game, I'd include Imperial Impact dressed as Lloyd Irving, naked Fox McCloud, and the Game Grumps


Jon-era Grumps or Danny-era Grumps?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 15, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Jon-era Grumps or Danny-era Grumps?


Like Pac-Man, it's best to stick with the original. That's the one that stole everyone's hearts.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 15, 2014)

SirRob said:


> If I were making the game, I'd include Imperial Impact dressed as Lloyd Irving, naked Fox McCloud, and the Game Grumps



Never understood the need to put naked fighters, especially men. I mean, it's just totally impractical (aaaand I don't know why I'm arguing about that, but nevermind)


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 15, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Like Pac-Man, it's best to stick with the original. That's the one that stole everyone's hearts.









I beg to differ. See above for raw sexiness, concentrated into spherical form.

(If you look closely, it's almost as though he's hiding something with his hands...)


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 15, 2014)

OH GODS MY EYES !!! BURN IT, BURY IT I DON'T CARE ! JUST GET RID OF IT !


----------



## SirRob (Jul 15, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Never understood the need to put naked fighters, especially men. I mean, it's just totally impractical (aaaand I don't know why I'm arguing about that, but nevermind)


Fox isn't a man, he's a fox! Silly!! It's impractical for him to wear clothes in the first place!



Eggdodger said:


> I beg to differ. See above for raw sexiness, concentrated into spherical form.
> 
> (If you look closely, it's almost as though he's hiding something with his hands...)


Is it a present?


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 15, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Is it a present?



Your birthday came early, but he won't ;v


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 15, 2014)

SirRob said:


> If I were making the game, I'd include Imperial Impact dressed as Lloyd Irving, naked Fox McCloud, and the Game Grumps



Imperal Lloyd; yes. Naked Fox; wat? Game Grumps; eat the pea!
That whole sentence was wat i lost most grammer spellings.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 16, 2014)

SirRob said:


> If I were making the game, I'd include Imperial Impact dressed as Lloyd Irving, naked Fox McCloud, and the Game Grumps


At least I'm not dressed as fucking Genis sage.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 16, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Fox isn't a man, he's a fox! Silly!! It's impractical for him to wear clothes in the first place!



Yeah, but... But... Erm. . . You win this round Sir, but one day... You'll see.


----------



## Midnight Gear (Jul 16, 2014)

I have 25 free and was thinking about getting a 3ds, and realised I'm an idiot. I can *just* afford a n64, without any games. Worth it?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm not usually one to say this, but if you're really strapped for cash, maybe it'd be better just to use an emulator



Imperial Impact said:


> At least I'm not dressed as fucking Genis sage.


If I dress up as Genis, will you be my best friend?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 16, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I'm not usually one to say this, but if you're really strapped for cash, maybe it'd be better just to use an emulator.



Yeah, if you like to pirate things, go ahead.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 16, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Yeah, if you like to pirate things, go ahead.


DO WHAT YOU WANT 'CAUSE A PIRATE IS FREE, YOU ARE A PIRATE!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 16, 2014)

SirRob said:


> If I dress up as Genis, will you be my best friend?


Hell no.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 21, 2014)

Best Buy is having a buy one, get one free 3DS game sale this week.

http://www.gamespot.com/articles/bu...content=news_module&utm_campaign=hub_platform

Thing is, you'll be pretty lucky to get your hands on any of the games! They're all unavailable in my area. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Milo (Jul 21, 2014)

I remember that one time, I traveled across three cities, after a month of looking, to buy harvest moon: animal parade


----------



## SirRob (Jul 21, 2014)

[yt]WKILTGUV5d8[/yt]

The hype is real.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 21, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Best Buy is having a buy one, get one free 3DS game sale this week.
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/articles/bu...content=news_module&utm_campaign=hub_platform
> 
> Thing is, you'll be pretty lucky to get your hands on any of the games! They're all unavailable in my area. [noparse][/noparse]



Thanks for the tip, playa!
I want gaaaaaaaaaames

*segways to Best Buy*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 21, 2014)

This topic is alive...


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey, I just realized that they should be allowing pre-orders of Smash Bros. for 3DS now, and maybe the Wii U version.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 23, 2014)

Officially on board the hype train


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 24, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Officially on board the hype train


Why did they make Darunia retarded?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 24, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> retarded








--

I went to my local Best Buy to check out the sale and see if I could get my hands on BRAVELY DEFAULT AND LINK BETWEEN WORLDS!!!   

They were out of stock.

But there _were_ overflowing amounts of Lego games! Like, I'm pretty sure half the games on the shelf were Lego games.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 24, 2014)

He uses "goron" like a pokemon calls out it's own name.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 24, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Officially on board the hype train



I wonder if he'll run around giving enemies incredibly awkward man hugs?


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 25, 2014)

omg they're playing SMB 2 (Lost Levels) on the Super Smash Bros. stream i'm done


----------



## SirRob (Jul 25, 2014)

Apparently they started up again, promptly got terrible lag, and stopped again


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 25, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Apparently they started up again, promptly got terrible lag, and stopped again



Is this stream just to make the Wii U tournament seem even better by comparison?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 25, 2014)

The grand finals in the tournament is Bowser vs. Bowser. Both of them beat their final opponents without getting KO'd once


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 25, 2014)

SirRob said:


> The grand finals in the tournament is Bowser vs. Bowser. Both of them beat their final opponents without getting KO'd once



Wow, they're to the grand finals already? I thought they wouldn't get there until tomorrow.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 25, 2014)

Looks like Bowser won

Guy lost in the first round and fought his way all the way to the championship.


----------



## Milo (Jul 26, 2014)

I've been trying to get my hands on kingdom heart: dream drop distance

it's physically impossible


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 28, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Looks like Bowser won
> 
> Guy lost in the first round and fought his way all the way to the championship.



He may not be that smart, but Bowser is one dangerous mother fucker.

We knew that back then in Super Mario 64, when he entered the arena to sinister rock music.

Now we know it again with what he's gonna be like in Super Smash Bros. 4.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 30, 2014)

[yt]x5jEVHRbJLk[/yt]

Her main attacks are nostalgia and badass


----------



## Milo (Jul 30, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> He may not be that smart, but Bowser is one dangerous mother fucker.



bowser day on august 4th yo

I have something planned for bowser day... ohoho


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 30, 2014)

Milo said:


> bowser day on august 4th yo
> 
> I have something planned for bowser day... ohoho


Milo is a /v/ user

what a twist.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 30, 2014)

*facepalm* Oh come the fuck on!

I guess the streak of GOOD news regarding Nintendo is over.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 30, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> *facepalm* Oh come the fuck on!
> 
> I guess the streak of GOOD news regarding Nintendo is over.



I guess the bloke writing that decent and thoughtful article responded preemptively to your comment ♪


> _
> It seems like this pattern never ends. Every quarter or two we get more  dire news from Nintendo, we report it, and fans say we’re all doom and  gloom. I was fully expecting some good Nintendo news to share today  knowing how well Mario Kart sold, but here we are again. Perhaps  Nintendo isn’t doomed, but they’re certainly not in a great spot, and  something is just…wrong here. _


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 31, 2014)

http://wiiudaily.com/2014/07/nintendo-hyrule-warriors-live-stream/


----------



## SirRob (Jul 31, 2014)

Too bad you need an account! Â°_*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 31, 2014)

Some weeaboo you are.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 31, 2014)

I am not a weeaboo-desu, Impact-senpai.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 31, 2014)

Stop lyin', bitch


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 31, 2014)

I don't know if this is legit or not, but it's detailed enough and long enough that it's getting me convinced.

Looks like Nintendo's patented some sort of customizable handheld system with tablet functionality.

Anybody think it's legit? I checked the main page on the site I got it from, but there wasn't an "About Us" link, and that seems fishy.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 31, 2014)

It really looks like what Nintendo did with early 3DS concepts (the D-Pad and Circle Pad were movable).


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 31, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> It really looks like what Nintendo did with early 3DS concepts (the D-Pad and Circle Pad were movable).



But it says it's from this past May.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 31, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> It really looks like what Nintendo did with early 3DS concepts (the D-Pad and Circle Pad were movable).



Why would there ever be an instance in which you did not want a vital peripheral inside of your controller? Is there a reason to remove the D-pad? ?_?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 31, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I don't know if this is legit or not, but it's detailed enough and long enough that it's getting me convinced.
> 
> Looks like Nintendo's patented some sort of customizable handheld system with tablet functionality.
> 
> Anybody think it's legit? I checked the main page on the site I got it from, but there wasn't an "About Us" link, and that seems fishy.


I think I posted that before.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 31, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Why would there ever be an instance in which you did not want a vital peripheral inside of your controller? Is there a reason to remove the D-pad? ?_?



Yes, so that you could put it somewhere you found more comfortable.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 31, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> But it says it's from this past May.



Guess what : I was once again right. March 2012 : http://iwataasks.nintendo.com/interviews/#/3ds/how-nintendo-3ds-made/1/3
*gets all proud* Son, I've been in the games journalism trade for quite some time, so don't tell me I don't know my stuff :3


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 31, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Guess what : I was once again right. March 2012 : http://iwataasks.nintendo.com/interviews/#/3ds/how-nintendo-3ds-made/1/3
> *gets all proud* Son, I've been in the games journalism trade for quite some time, so don't tell me I don't know my stuff :3



Then why the fuck did it say May 2014 in the one I found?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 31, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Then why the fuck did it say May 2014 in the one I found?


give it up man.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 31, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Yes, so that you could put it somewhere you found more comfortable.



Looks to me like they're all interchangeable? Hmm. Seems like a cash grab to get people to buy more peripherals. People are going to lose them just like they did styli in the original DS models because they kept sliding out of their holders.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 31, 2014)

Then again, many patents never go farther than the patent stage. They are ideas deposited "just in case it might prove useful later" and to avoid other stealing them. Thren again, with Nintendo's tendancy to recycle everything in some form or another, we might see these "anti-obsolescence devices" arrive in the near future.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 31, 2014)

Next Nintendo Direct is August 4th. It's dedicated to Hyrule Warriors. Pass the popcorn please, the flame war's coming to YouTube.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 1, 2014)

Awful


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 1, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Awful



Rob has that gift of bringing awkward joy to a bad day when little else can.

Thank you, Rob.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 1, 2014)

No relation


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 1, 2014)

SirRob said:


> No relation



Are you sure?


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 1, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Yes, so that you could put it somewhere you found more comfortable.



I'll drink to that. Trying to use the D-pad for games where its use benefits far more than the circle pad is painful, even with small hands. That and it would have been AMAZING to have when I got Kid Icarus: Uprising. That game was not left hand friendly. >:[


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 1, 2014)

SirRob said:


> No relation


>Rob
>Miiverse
>Being awful
>smash board


----------



## SirRob (Aug 1, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Are you sure?


No relation to that guy either


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 1, 2014)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> I'll drink to that. Trying to use the D-pad for games where its use benefits far more than the circle pad is painful, even with small hands. That and it would have been AMAZING to have when I got Kid Icarus: Uprising. That game was not left hand friendly. >:[



Which is why customization is what the next Nintendo handheld needs. I mean come on, didn't it work for Dual Shocks 1-4?


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 1, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


>



You have no idea how much I missed you posting these anime faces.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 2, 2014)

Apparently, in the Hyrule Warriors stream Impact posted, after showing off a few of the chapters and character movesets, the streamers went on to play Twilight Princess. And they are -still- playing Twilight Princess. The stream's been going on for over 24 hours.


----------



## Milo (Aug 2, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> You have no idea how much I missed you posting these anime faces.



you lose interest after about 5 years


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 2, 2014)

Milo said:


> you lose interest after about 5 years


----------



## Milo (Aug 2, 2014)

someone who takes the time to gif a comment I made so long ago, I can't even remember, needs to re-evaluate some stuff

isn't that right mr. creepy stalker?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 2, 2014)

Milo said:


> someone who takes the time to gif a comment I made so long ago, I can't even remember, needs to re-evaluate some stuff
> 
> isn't that right mr. creepy stalker?


[video=youtube;g8bI6eAztMM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8bI6eAztMM[/video]


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 2, 2014)

I enjoyed that ending.


----------



## Milo (Aug 2, 2014)

I should be honored

that I'm such a terrible person


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 2, 2014)

Milo said:


> I should be honored
> 
> that I'm such a terrible person


Being horrible.

It's just your natural talent.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 4, 2014)

Hyrule Warriors Direct is starting at 11 p.m. EST, or in about an hour and a half.

http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct/08-04-2014/


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 4, 2014)

8 Pacific time?  Would be neat but can't, must get drawing....


----------



## SirRob (Aug 4, 2014)

To sum up the Direct, Ganondorf went to the same hair salon as Mega Ampharos

[yt]4Vfh3YpvxHQ[/yt]


----------



## Distorted (Aug 5, 2014)

Op Ganondorf is op.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Aug 5, 2014)

Ganondorf looks fab. Also, knowing that my fav 2 non-Ganondorf villains in the series are playable makes me giddy ! Gonna get that sweet sweet Zant action ♪


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 5, 2014)

Famitsu has reviewed Hyrule Warriors, giving it 36/40. Not bad for a game people had no faith in at first.

Also, Nintendo's former indie boss Dan Alden says Wii U is a terrible name and it's what's hurting the console, but that's not news.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 5, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Famitsu has reviewed Hyrule Warriors, giving it 36/40. Not bad for a game people had no faith in at first.


>Trusting Famitsu
>No online play.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Aug 5, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Also, Nintendo's former indie boss Dan Alden says Wii U is a terrible name and it's what's hurting the console, *but that's not news.*



Unfortunately, you are quite wrong, as he was really the middle man that bonded indies and Nintendo. Without him, Unity on Wii U wouldn't even be a thing and there surely wouldn't be a lot of indies on the console (and considering indies are pretty much the only party stuff that is left to Nintendo, well...) Dan was as important as Bill Trinen, but for indies, so seeing him leave is quite preoccupying. Couple that with the fact investors want to see Iwata leave because he's a former developper and thus shouldn't know how to run a company and things are really starting to look grimm...


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 5, 2014)

At this point I doubt things are going to ever get better for Nintendo.

Not even Mario Kart 8 was able to save them, and they're still gonna get more and more idiots who tell them to make mobile games, which for the last damn time is a stupid idea.

Here's why it is!

Nintendo makes it's products for gamers. What's something gamers don't like?

Doo, doo, doo, do do doo, doo, doo.

Doo, doo, doo, do! Do do, do do do.BZZT!!
And of course the answer is paying to win! DING DING DING DING DING!!

We also would've accepted having to connect to FaceBook, or only being able to do something once a day!

That's not gaming, that's just tedious garbage meant to kill a couple minutes on the bus. -_-


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 5, 2014)

I can't believe you would fall for that TransformerRobot i am disappointed also about  the Dan Alden thing there's a reason for that since i've seen twitter posts about it. 
If you actually use twitter TR.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 5, 2014)

RTDragon said:


> I can't believe you would fall for that TransformerRobot i am disappointed also about  the Dan Alden thing there's a reason for that since i've seen twitter posts about it.
> If you actually use twitter TR.



Fall for what? The link I just gave about why mobile gaming is mostly awful?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 6, 2014)

RTDragon said:


> I can't believe you would fall for that TransformerRobot i am disappointed also about  the Dan Alden thing there's a reason for that since i've seen twitter posts about it.
> If you actually use twitter TR.


Well this _is _TR we're talking about.


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 6, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Well this _is _TR we're talking about.



Mr. Robot, is there anyone you _like_ here?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 6, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Mr. Robot, is there anyone you _like_ here?



You, RTDragon, Aleu, Milo, just to name a few. I don't like Impact or Pastry because they're a couple of condescending bullies.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 6, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> You, RTDragon, Aleu, Milo, just to name a few. I don't like Impact or Pastry because they're a couple of condescending bullies.


....He was talking to me.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 6, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> ....He was talking to me.



Well, my apologies then.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 6, 2014)

[yt]_ePqAF4JlWY[/yt]

Commercial for the new Smash Bros. It's almost here!
Konami isn't credited in the character copyright, but neither is Ubisoft.


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 6, 2014)

SirRob said:


> [yt]_ePqAF4JlWY[/yt]
> 
> Commercial for the new Smash Bros. It's almost here!
> Konami isn't credited in the character copyright, but neither is Ubisoft.



Nor is Dreamworks. Shrek confirmed for Smash?!


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 7, 2014)

We can only dream.

Then again, since he's not originally from a video game, Shrek in Smash Bros. would be kind of .


----------



## SirRob (Aug 12, 2014)

[yt]SoRLoJIEIuk[/yt]

I know who I'm gonna main.


----------



## Milo (Aug 13, 2014)

am I going to have to buy another wii u just for smash bros? is the 3ds verson good enough? is it... enough for me?

no

I need more smash bros. 

I need fox on two screens (a possible combination of 4 screens total)



TransformerRobot said:


> You, RTDragon, Aleu, Milo, just to name a few.



<:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 13, 2014)

Milo said:


> <:


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 13, 2014)

New rumor, female Link in the next Zelda.

Or possibly the ability to choose your gender at the start of the game.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 13, 2014)

I wouldn't exactly call that a rumor. More like, 'this is a thing that could happen in the future'. Link's been confirmed to be male in Zelda Wii U.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 16, 2014)

Now I'm hearing about Nintendo making a Pokemon online trading card game for iPads.

Why does it sound like it will only end horribly for Nintendo in the long run?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 16, 2014)

There's already a 'free' (official) online version. It's kinda new, I tried it out for a while and had a good time with it. I'm guessing it's gonna be the same version, just ported.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 16, 2014)

SirRob said:


> There's already a 'free' (official) online version. It's kinda new, I tried it out for a while and had a good time with it. I'm guessing it's gonna be the same version, just ported.



But it's two problematic things:

1. A Nintendo game on non-Nintendo hardware (See Donkey Kong on the Atari 2600 -_-).

2. It's already going up against Angry Birds, Candy Catastrophe and Flappy Bird Clone 1-5000.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 16, 2014)

The Pokemon TCG has been available outside of Nintendo hardware since its inception.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 16, 2014)

SirRob said:


> The Pokemon TCG has been available outside of Nintendo hardware since its inception.



Not in video game form it hadn't been.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 16, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> But it's two problematic things:
> 
> 1. A Nintendo game on non-Nintendo hardware (See Donkey Kong on the Atari 2600 -_-).



You're basing their chance of success based on a dumb port from 30 years ago? wot



> 2. It's already going up against Angry Birds, Candy Catastrophe and Flappy Bird Clone 1-5000.



It's also Pokemon. Pokemon is just a teeny bit popular. 




TransformerRobot said:


> Not in video game form it hadn't been.



Totally man.


----------



## Godtier (Aug 16, 2014)

Hey, anyone here own Pikmin 3? I'm not enjoying it as much as I'd hoped, the controls feel a little cumbersome and I'm sorely missing using the c-stick to swarm. And no dungeons 8(


----------



## SirRob (Aug 16, 2014)

I got Pikmin 3 through the Mario Kart promotion. I beat the main campaign, but I'm still stuck on the first battle enemies mission.


----------



## Godtier (Aug 16, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I got Pikmin 3 through the Mario Kart promotion. I beat the main campaign, but I'm still stuck on the first battle enemies mission.



Ah, I wish I could've done that. I had to buy both of the games separately. The campaign is just so...uninspiring. I liked finding goofy things in the second pikmin and the lack of urgency, and I liked finding neat pieces of the ship in the first pikmin and how on edge you were to find all the pieces by the time limit, but this game? Fruit. I get the whole starving planet thinh but I just thought they executed it poorly. I never felt inclined or excited to do anything.

Mission mode....sigh. If they could put purple and white pikmin in mission mode, how hard would it have been to put them in the story mode? Combat itself in this game just feels so off, dedicating an entire category in mission mode to it was a strange decision. Ah well.

At least the new mario kart is pretty ok.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 16, 2014)

Yeah, I agree, Pikmin 3 would've been better if it was Pikmin 2.


----------



## Godtier (Aug 16, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, I agree, Pikmin 3 would've been better if it was Pikmin 2.



LOL yeah you're kinda right, it was its own game. Which was good! I just didn't like the game that it was. *shrug*


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 18, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> You're basing their chance of success based on a dumb port from 30 years ago? wot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, but is that one legal?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 18, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Yes, but is that one legal?



Its legality is irrelevant. It's still an example of it being available outside of Nintendo hardware regardless.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 18, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Its legality is irrelevant. It's still an example of it being available outside of Nintendo hardware regardless.



Well it's still not an official one, so it shouldn't count. *grabs Master Sword*






Ya get me?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 18, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well it's still not an official one, so it shouldn't count. *grabs Master Sword*
> 
> Ya get me?



Let's agree to disagree because whether or not it's official doesn't negate the fact that it's still available.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 18, 2014)

Available, but not marketed, and not of the same quality. There's a big difference between an unofficial simulator and an official one.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Aug 19, 2014)

Then again, concerning Pokémon, Game Freak can do whatever the hell it wants with it, hence the 2 iPad apps and the tablet-friendly version of an already existing browser game (and the Sega Pico Pokémon game that was legitimately out in Japan). Should it cause concern ? Absolutely not.

Game Freak could totally do a Pokémon game on the iPad... Buuuut that would prolly piss off Nintendo, so they'd rather not.

Also : investors are idiots, because that announcement got the Nintendo shares to go up 4% further confirming they want the company to go mobile, which could be a good move on the short-term sure, but in the long term ? Abso-Zynga-lutely not.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 19, 2014)

https://miiverse.nintendo.net/replies/AYMHAAACAADRUqGPK9iTVw

Edea, that's not a comment you want to be mentioning to the Internet ... especially here and in that outfit....


----------



## SirRob (Aug 21, 2014)

https://vine.co/u/1114052811714400256

Charles Martinet has a vine... and it's very odd.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 21, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> https://miiverse.nintendo.net/replies/AYMHAAACAADRUqGPK9iTVw
> 
> Edea, that's not a comment you want to be mentioning to the Internet ... especially here and in that outfit....



Ringabel take notes. Edea likes yiff. :V


----------



## SirRob (Aug 21, 2014)

So there's a glitch in Hyrule Warriors that lets characters wield the weapons of other characters.


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 22, 2014)

SirRob said:


> https://vine.co/u/1114052811714400256
> 
> Charles Martinet has a vine... and it's very odd.



Thank you so much for this. I love it when a voice actor is passionate about the characters they play. It gives me such a happy feeling. I can't explain it, but it's like they've found a shade of themselves that couldn't come out any other way.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 28, 2014)

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/nintendo_direct/20140829/index.html

There's a Nintendo Direct tomorrow, in less than 12 hours (7am EST)! However, it's Japanese only. It's focusing on 3DS games, so Smash Bros will probably be one of the main games showcased. 
This is in tandem with PAX, where Smash Bros is gonna be shown off. We're probably gonna get the same information from both events, which might be why we're not getting a Direct internationally.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 29, 2014)

SO! Looks like they are giving the 3DS and 3DS XL quite the makeover! 
http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/08/29/new-3ds-and-3ds-xl-announced-with-extra-buttons
Faster CPU, NFC, headtracking 3D effect, extra buttons and a new directional stick.
But I'm sure the old versions are still gonna be supported just fine^^ I think I'm gonna buy Xenoblade Chronicles for my 2DS :3 Oh wait I can't! It's not compatible! >__>

I guess Nintendo can experiment a little with the 3DS since it's selling _amazingly_ well but still, this sucks. I really don't think this was a good idea.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 29, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> SO! Looks like they are giving the 3DS and 3DS XL quite the makeover!
> http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/08/29/new-3ds-and-3ds-xl-announced-with-extra-buttons
> Faster CPU, NFC, headtracking 3D effect, extra buttons and a new directional stick.
> But I'm sure the old versions are still gonna be supported just fine^^ I think I'm gonna buy Xenoblade Chronicles for my 2DS :3 Oh wait I can't! It's not compatible! >__>
> ...



It's nintendo what do you expect?
I wish they would focus on making more games and leave the new consoles alone for a while.


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 29, 2014)

They're definitely jumping the gun a little _way_ too soon for a new handheld to roll out. But, I am welcoming the second analog control.
[sub]And the one with the Super Famicom colored buttons is punching me right in the nostalgia, too.[/sub]


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 29, 2014)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> They're definitely jumping the gun a little _way_ too soon for a new handheld to roll out. But, I am welcoming the second analog control.
> [sub]And the one with the Super Famicom colored buttons is punching me right in the nostalgia, too.[/sub]



That's the thing, it's not really an all new handheld. It's just a 3DS upgrade. There aren't even any new games for it. There is only a port of Xenoblade.
They kinda did the same thing with the DSi. A new DS with new features. But at least the retail games released for it were still playable on the regular DS and DS lite!

So I guess if you wanted to buy a 3DS or upgrade from a regular 3DS to a 3DS XL... Now's the best time to do it!

How many versions of the 3DS exist now? The original one, the 3DS XL, the 2DS, and now the "New 3DS" and the "New 3DS XL"... Why?


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 29, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> That's the thing, it's not really an all new handheld. It's just a 3DS upgrade. There aren't even any new games for it. There is only a port of Xenoblade.
> They kinda did the same thing with the DSi. A new DS with new features. But at least the retail games released for it were still playable on the regular DS and DS lite!
> 
> So I guess if you wanted to buy a 3DS or upgrade from a regular 3DS to a 3DS XL... Now's the best time to do it!
> ...



True. Kind of forgot that making a slightly changed version of a system is often a common practice nowadays, especially with consoles and "slim" variants, often with slight hardware upgrades, which is why there is a 3DS 2.0 coming out. Apparently Ninty wanted to make Xenoblade for 3DS, but the one thing they said got in the way: processing power. Aside from the second analog and other visible features, the 2.0 gets a better CPU, so the only real reason why it's exclusive is simply hardware limitations. Personally, I won't complain too much about that unless they nix compatibility with the whole DS library with it, which to be honest, I doubt.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 29, 2014)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> True. Kind of forgot that making a slightly changed version of a system is often a common practice nowadays, especially with consoles and "slim" variants, often with slight hardware upgrades, which is why there is a 3DS 2.0 coming out. Apparently Ninty wanted to make Xenoblade for 3DS, but the one thing they said got in the way: processing power. Aside from the second analog and other visible features, the 2.0 gets a better CPU, so the only real reason why it's exclusive is simply hardware limitations. Personally, I won't complain too much about that unless they nix compatibility with the whole DS library with it, which to be honest, I doubt.



People are whining about not getting Xenoblade for the old models. Well duh! That game is HUGE! It's ridiculous how people are upset over the power boost and the games that will be coming out because they require a stronger system. People be all, "Nintendo's systems are weeeeeeak." Nintendo upgrades, "SCREW YOU NINTENDO!"


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 29, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> It's nintendo what do you expect?
> I wish they would focus on making more games and leave the new consoles alone for a while.


They ARE focusing on making games...
...Just quite slowly.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 29, 2014)

Misomie said:


> People are whining about not getting Xenoblade for the old models. Well duh! That game is HUGE! It's ridiculous how people are upset over the power boost and the games that will be coming out because they require a stronger system. People be all, "Nintendo's systems are weeeeeeak." Nintendo upgrades, "SCREW YOU NINTENDO!"


I wouldn't say I'm upset, but I've always stuck with one handheld per generation. I don't wanna have to get another just to play one or two games that could've been scaled back to work on the regular 3DS. I'm not talking about Xenoblade, because I'm not interested in it, but if there was an exclusive Pokemon or Zelda game released in the future, I'd be pretty annoyed.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 29, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I wouldn't say I'm upset, but I've always stuck with one handheld per generation. I don't wanna have to get another just to play one or two games that could've been scaled back to work on the regular 3DS. I'm not talking about Xenoblade, because I'm not interested in it, but if there was an exclusive Pokemon or Zelda game released in the future, I'd be pretty annoyed.


The only time Nintendo have done something like that was back when they released the Four Swords Anniversary Edition for the DSi, so it seems unlikely that they'd do that. Besides, Pokemon is all about the money.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 29, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I wouldn't say I'm upset, but I've always stuck with one handheld per generation. I don't wanna have to get another just to play one or two games that could've been scaled back to work on the regular 3DS. I'm not talking about Xenoblade, because I'm not interested in it, but if there was an exclusive Pokemon or Zelda game released in the future, I'd be pretty annoyed.



I'm talking about these people on Facebook. It's ridiculous.

They'd have to really scale it back because I heard that that game is HUGE.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 29, 2014)

Ninten said:


> The only time Nintendo have done something like that was back when they released the Four Swords Anniversary Edition for the DSi, so it seems unlikely that they'd do that. Besides, Pokemon is all about the money.


Four Swords was also released on the 3DS! I beat the crap out of that game. I still play it sometimes. 
People have been comparing this to the Game Boy Color, which also had exclusive games while only being a slight upgrade to the original. There was also the failed N64 disc drive that had exclusive games.



Misomie said:


> I'm talking about these people on Facebook. It's ridiculous.
> 
> They'd have to really scale it back because I heard that that game is HUGE.


Keep in mind Donkey Kong Country Returns was brought to the 3DS, and there's also Monster Hunter games on the 3DS, which are also huge. The 3DS isn't a weak system.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 29, 2014)

To me, this does seem like the N64DD. Wow, I forgot how much like a cup size that sounds. 64 DD...


----------



## SirRob (Aug 29, 2014)

Ninten said:


> To me, this does seem like the N64DD. Wow, I forgot how much like a cup size that sounds. 64 DD...


Except instead of an expansion, it's a new system. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 29, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Except instead of an expansion, it's a new system. [noparse][/noparse]


Don't worry, Nintendo wouldn't completely abandon a system that's doing so well already.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 29, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Four Swords was also released on the 3DS! I beat the crap out of that game. I still play it sometimes.
> People have been comparing this to the Game Boy Color, which also had exclusive games while only being a slight upgrade to the original. There was also the failed N64 disc drive that had exclusive games.
> 
> Keep in mind Donkey Kong Country Returns was brought to the 3DS, and there's also Monster Hunter games on the 3DS, which are also huge. The 3DS isn't a weak system.



Yeah, I had to buy a stupid 8GB card to download my free Donkey Kong. D:<

I dunno. I guess I just don't have a problem with this kind of stuff.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 30, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Yeah, I had to buy a stupid 8GB card to download my free Donkey Kong. D:<
> 
> I dunno. I guess I just don't have a problem with this kind of stuff.


Yeah, the SD card that comes with the 3DS runs out fast, huh?

I'm just not ready to ditch my baby yet, okay!! She's only three years old! She's got her whole life ahead of her!


----------



## Misomie (Aug 30, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, the SD card that comes with the 3DS runs out fast, huh?
> 
> I'm just not ready to ditch my baby yet, okay!! She's only three years old! She's got her whole life ahead of her!



I only had 3 downloads as well. I'm still transferring data. I'm getting a HUGE Micro one for the N3DS. Then the garbage that is transferring to that. D:<

I know the feeling. My baby is only a year but 3000+ hours of playtime really hurt it. Still works great but constant playing is not healthy for the looks of your system. :< I was starting to think about getting one of the Pokemon XLs to retire my main one from heavy play when this announcement came out. XD (I'll still use my old one for little things though, maybe adding a Capture Card or something)


----------



## RedLeFrench (Aug 30, 2014)

I'll have to trade in my XL for a New on, for the top screen has a small scratch smasck-dab in the middle, which makes playing kinda annoying (imagine every character of Phoenix Wright having a rainbow scar... Yeah,awwesome and annoying) and the plastic at the bottom feels kinda loose.

As for SD Cards, I've got a 16Gb one and it is nearly full, thanks to all the review copies... And with Smash Bros. arriving next week (or the week after), I guess I'll have to make space. That sucker's huge dawg !

Oh and for Rob, I might have a nice Foxy tidbit that might bewitch him twice if he's into costumes (can't say more for the Google police might catch me)


----------



## SirRob (Aug 30, 2014)

What! What!! Are we talking Smash Bros? Because if you're talking about the embargoed stuff, then it's not worth spoiling!


----------



## Crumble (Aug 30, 2014)

I got my 3DS XL two weeks ago and now this New 3DS gets announced. I'm so pissed!


----------



## RedLeFrench (Aug 30, 2014)

SirRob said:


> What! What!! Are we talking Smash Bros? Because if you're talking about the embargoed stuff, then it's not worth spoiling!



Not Smash-related, she's not in there as far as I know. Was talking about a certain bewitching remake that may or may not have a foxy costume (that looks bloody awesome) ♪


----------



## SirRob (Aug 30, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Not Smash-related, she's not in there as far as I know. Was talking about a certain bewitching remake that may or may not have a foxy costume (that looks bloody awesome) â™ª


Okay, you got me, I don't even have a clue about what you could be hinting at. Closest thing I can think of is Bayonetta, but I dunno if that could be considered a remake.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Aug 30, 2014)

Yup, talking about that and it is a... An enhanced port, shall we say.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 30, 2014)

Ah. Aww, gross! 

I'm not much into Bayonetta, 'though I have a friend who likes it.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 30, 2014)

Crumble said:


> I got my 3DS XL two weeks ago and now this New 3DS gets announced. I'm so pissed!


Don't blame Nintendo for not waiting for your XL to age.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 30, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Not Smash-related, she's not in there as far as I know. Was talking about a certain bewitching remake that may or may not have a foxy costume (that looks bloody awesome) â™ª



I caught the Bayonetta implication right away.  She's already confirmed to get Link and Samus costumes, so a Star Fox costume doesn't seem far off.  The only question left is would it be Fox or Krystal based?  Obviously the fandom will be drawing her in Krystal outfits regardless....


----------



## Crumble (Aug 31, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Don't blame Nintendo for not waiting for your XL to age.



I would assume that they would announced a newer model during E3.


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 31, 2014)

Crumble said:


> I got my 3DS XL two weeks ago and now this New 3DS gets announced. I'm so pissed!



Heh, had the same happen to me. Got a DSi, then a month later the 3DS dropped. Then the price fell, and there I was, throwing my card through a PIN pad for one.



Crumble said:


> I would assume that they would announced a newer model during E3.



Ehh, it's more of a 2.0, kind of like how consoles casually roll out their "slim" variants (they use that term so loosely) with some slight hardware upgrades. Usually E3 reveals are for next generation systems, which are a bigger deal than a slightly better version of what's already out.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Aug 31, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> I caught the Bayonetta implication right away.  She's already confirmed to get Link and Samus costumes, so a Star Fox costume doesn't seem far off.  The only question left is would it be Fox or Krystal based?  Obviously the fandom will be drawing her in Krystal outfits regardless....



I've seen it and let's just say that it is white sleeves with a green jumpsuit, boots, ears and a fluffy tail. There are two extra details though that are so awesome I won't say them for not spoiling too much. In any case, it looks... Kinda stupid (no, really stupid), yet awesome.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 31, 2014)

I was asking that rhetorically.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Aug 31, 2014)

I suck at rhetoric


----------



## Misomie (Sep 4, 2014)

Special game sales going on for North America (UK already had this) :
http://www.nintendo.com/eshop/offers#week01


----------



## SirRob (Sep 4, 2014)

It's too bad Zelda isn't on Week 4. I would've loved to pick up Hyrule Warriors on sale.

Also, us common folk finally got to see the Star Fox Bayonetta costume. 
http://static2.gamespot.com/uploads...-screen+shot+2014-09-04+at+3.18.39+pm+(2).jpg


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;MwGD4WbAppo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwGD4WbAppo[/video]


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 6, 2014)

Saw it today.  So the Link costume replaces Halos with Rupees, and Peach/Daisy costumes replace Bayonetta's Wicked Weave strikes with Bowser strikes, the Samus costume has the Morph Ball, and the Fox costume has the ears/tail and Arwings for guns.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 7, 2014)

(and StarFox Team keychains at each gun, with one representing Fox, the others Falco, Peppy and Slippy ♪)


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 7, 2014)

God dammit, shut up Pachter.

He's just spouting the same clickbait through his ass, over and over again.


----------



## Crumble (Sep 7, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> God dammit, shut up Pachter.
> 
> He's just spouting the same clickbait through his ass, over and over again.



Did he say the same thing that Onlive would make consoles obsolete, Wii and DS would flop, and current gen consoles would sell less? Has any of his stupid predictions ever been correct?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 7, 2014)

Crumble said:


> Did he say the same thing that Onlive would make consoles obsolete, Wii and DS would flop, and current gen consoles would sell less? Has any of his stupid predictions ever been correct?



No, not even the one about current gen consoles. Just look at how healthy the PS4 is.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 7, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> God dammit, shut up Pachter.
> 
> He's just spouting the same clickbait through his ass, over and over again.



I'm sure linking to the clickbait in question and actively bringing attention to it really showed him.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 9, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I'm sure linking to the clickbait in question and actively bringing attention to it really showed him.



Only because I can't legally make him stop talking.

Freedom of speech isn't freedom of stupidity.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 14, 2014)

So people figured out how to post photos saved on their 3DS to Miiverse.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 19, 2014)

So Smash 3DS and Bayo 2 come on the same month.

Rest in peace, Bayo 2.

You never had the chance.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 20, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> So Smash 3DS and Bayo 2 come on the same month.
> 
> Rest in peace, Bayo 2.
> 
> You never had the chance.


At least it's not launching the same time as Smash U, right?


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 20, 2014)

Newpe, it is launching a month prior... Shame I didn't receive Bayo 2's review copy that was sent 3 weeks ago... Oh well.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 20, 2014)

Speaking of which, I wanted to pick up Hyrule Warriors, but it's too close to Smash 3DS; I'd be too saturated with new games. I did hear that it's getting Mario Kart level DLC though (including playable Majora's Mask characters), so I'll probably pick it up in the future.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 20, 2014)

Yeah. I'd recommend you pick it up when it's cheaper (like 30$ is the best maximum price point).


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 20, 2014)

Sorry to beat a dead horse, but I'm still sad that Donkey Kong Country Tropical Freeze hasn't sold like the previous game in it's series.

Do you think it would've sold better as a game for the Nintendo 3DS instead? The 3DS already had a strong install base in March 2014.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 20, 2014)

Hyrule Warriors is out now in the UK. Getting it on Tuesday!
Hah, we get it earlier!


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 20, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Hyrule Warriors is out now in the UK. Getting it on Tuesday!
> Hah, we get it earlier!



Rub it in why don't ya? Bloody wanker. XD

Anyway, I'm impressed by reviews for Hyrule Warriors. Guess it's more different from a Dynasty Warriors game than we thought.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 20, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Rub it in why don't ya? Bloody wanker. XD
> 
> Anyway, I'm impressed by reviews for Hyrule Warriors. Guess it's more different from a Dynasty Warriors game than we thought.


Sorry, but America gets Pokemon ORAS first so I had to!

Yes, the review scores were quite high. It's no ordinary button-masher, it seems.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 21, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Guess it's more different from a Dynasty Warriors game than we thought.



Well... I've played to a fair few DW games and played HW for more than 20 hours when I reviewed it and I'd say that it is really more a DW game than anyhing else. The bosses do add a bit of variety, but they quickly become repetitive and annoying. Then again, the game is pretty mindless, which isn't a problem if you want to annihilate something ♪


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 22, 2014)

My brother got Hyrule Warriors today. It looks like a very fun game, and finally one that he can play well.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 24, 2014)

https://vine.co/v/MLwE6BMFLXB
https://vine.co/v/OahXhj66djZ
https://vine.co/v/O7JPdDOhLz5

Get it together Luigi


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 24, 2014)

What is going on in those pictures?


----------



## Nekokami (Oct 10, 2014)

It happened, guys. Official Nintendo Magazine is now officially dead.
Does this mean there are no more English-language Nintendo magazines? If so... Damn...


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 10, 2014)

Sakuraiu, Miyomoto, and Hideki Kamiya have some rather...honest things to say to us, the fanbase.

Needless to say they're pissed. Miyomoto says he dislikes casual gamers (but we already knew that from an earlier story), Kamiya is pissed off at fans bugging him on Twitter, and Sakurai has given us a nice little restaurant analogy.

I read this thoroughly, and open-mindedly, and I've got to say this; GOD DAMMIT HE'S RIGHT!! We haven't been grateful enough for the hard work these guys have put into their games.

I mean so-what that Bayonetta is not in the new Smash Bros.?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2014)

Kamiya is always pissed, that's his normal


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 11, 2014)

Ninten said:


> It happened, guys. Official Nintendo Magazine is now officially dead.


Nintendo Power shut down a year or two ago.


----------



## Nekokami (Oct 11, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Sakuraiu, Miyomoto, and Hideki Kamiya have some rather...honest things to say to us, the fanbase.
> 
> Needless to say they're pissed. Miyomoto says he dislikes casual gamers (but we already knew that from an earlier story), Kamiya is pissed off at fans bugging him on Twitter, and Sakurai has given us a nice little restaurant analogy.
> 
> ...


I agree with them. Most gamers are being dicks to Nintendo at the moment, and that just makes us all look like ungrateful swine. I personally appreciate almost all of their games.



Stratadrake said:


> Nintendo Power shut down a year or two ago.


I remember. And that was the longest-running Nintendo magazine...


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 11, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I agree with them. Most gamers are being dicks to Nintendo at the moment, and that just makes us all look like ungrateful swine.



So are most gaming journalists and so-called "analysts" like Michael Pachter.

It's like they're hating on anyone who isn't Sony, or the makers of app store games.


----------



## Nekokami (Oct 11, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> So are most gaming journalists and so-called "analysts" like Michael Pachter.
> 
> It's like they're hating on anyone who isn't Sony, or the makers of app store games.


It's because those companies are paying them the most. SHOTS FIRED.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 12, 2014)

There is no longer such a thing as journalistic integrity in gaming.

The pigs at Sony and King are screwing us over left and right.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 12, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> There is no longer such a thing as journalistic integrity in gaming.


It was never a thing.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 12, 2014)

SirRob said:


> https://vine.co/v/MLwE6BMFLXB
> https://vine.co/v/OahXhj66djZ
> https://vine.co/v/O7JPdDOhLz5
> 
> Get it together Luigi


https://vine.co/v/OKzgdl2jxpH
https://vine.co/v/OAFJnxKeA0u

DARN IT LUIGI


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 12, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> It was never a thing.



Touche. -_-


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 12, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> There is no longer such a thing as journalistic integrity in gaming.
> 
> The pigs at Sony and King are screwing us over left and right.



Uh, I don't think Sony and King are somehow spearheading all of the questionable practices in gaming journalism.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 12, 2014)

Grumpf !


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 13, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Uh, I don't think Sony and King are somehow spearheading all of the questionable practices in gaming journalism.



You can't put it past King though, the same morons who tried to trademark the word "Candy", which would seriously cause major clusterfucks all over the economy.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 20, 2014)

Hellz YEAH ! Pokemon Puzzle Challenge is coming out on Virtual Console (the Game Boy one, not the N64 one). This game was plain awesome !


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 20, 2014)

Any word on if the Donkey Kong Country or Donkey Kong Land games are coming to the Virtual Console in the West?


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 20, 2014)

They're in Europe at least (and fun story : I was supposed to get a review code for Land and it turns out it was a code for Ultim. NESRem. Being the idiot that I am, I didn't see there was a misshap and downloaded it by mistake, even though I wasn't supposed to... I did a Red again.)


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 22, 2014)

Well, it's tomorrow. Here's hoping for the best.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 4, 2014)

https://vine.co/v/OOJPTZArUz5

wasn't expecting that


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 4, 2014)

So what? It's just Charles Martinet having fun.

Also, there are talks going around that Nintendo might consider doing away with region-locking.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 5, 2014)

Nintendo Direct at 5PM EST tomorrow (Or I guess, today) http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct/11-05-2014/


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 5, 2014)

Two and a half hours left EST until it's on.

Wonder if they'll be talking about the new Star Fox they're working on.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 5, 2014)

Man, I reacted to that faster than I did Mewtwo's reveal


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 5, 2014)

Damn Miyamoto for bringing up Flipnote and not saying anything about the 3DS version for other regions. It's been a year!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 5, 2014)

Majora's mask a shit


----------



## SirRob (Nov 5, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Majora's mask a shit


The door's over there


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 5, 2014)

SirRob said:


> The door's over there


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;uqp9fpMqhCo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqp9fpMqhCo[/video]
HAPPENING


Imperial Impact said:


> Majora's mask a shit


B-but every Zelda game is top tier.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 6, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Majora's Mask is absolute shit.
> 
> 
> Why would anyone think it was a good idea to put a underwhelming amount of four dungeons and dump a lot sidequests (Which Zelda sidequests were never good in the first place)to make the game longer?


.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 6, 2014)

The sidequests are what makes Majora's Mask so charming. The world and characters are really developed, moreso than any other Zelda before its time, and arguably after. The game has a great deal of replayability as well, since your actions throughout the three days can really influence the world and characters. Your experience through those three days is never quite the same, whereas most Zelda games give you the full experience in one or two playthroughs. Also, even if there's only four main dungeons, they are all unique and challenging.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 6, 2014)

SirRob said:


> The sidequests are what makes Majora's Mask so charming. The world and characters are really developed, moreso than any other Zelda before its time, and arguably after. The game has a great deal of replayability as well, since your actions throughout the three days can really influence the world and characters. Your experience through those three days is never quite the same, whereas most Zelda games give you the full experience in one or two playthroughs. Also, even if there's only four main dungeons, they are all unique and challenging.


nope.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 5, 2014)

Nintendo showed off some gameplay of Zelda Wii U at the Game Awards today. It looks absolutely stunning, I'm really, really excited for it! Miyamoto and Aonuma were so coy showing it off. 
"How is your Star Fox game coming along?"
"Oh, it's going great. We're gonna release it before your game!"
"Oh, but we've got Majora's Mask coming even before that!"
"Right you are!"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SECWlFInyFM


----------



## Eggdodger (Dec 7, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Majora's Mask is absolute shit.
> 
> Why would anyone think it was a good idea to put a underwhelming amount of four dungeons and dump a lot sidequests (Which Zelda sidequests were never good in the first place)to make the game longer?



What?

You don't play Zelda games for the great stories and what philosophical motifs you can take from them as the player? You don't see them as a spiritual adventure through your own psyche? You see it as a mere digital distraction that needs to meet a certain arbitrary criteria defined by how many areas it has?

How sad.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 13, 2015)

For the one person interested, there will be a Nintendo Direct tomorrow at 6am PST!

http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct/01-14-2015/


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 14, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> You don't play Zelda games for the great stories


Miyamoto has never once cares about the plot of any of his games, He makes shit up as he goes along.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 14, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> Miyamoto has never once cares about the plot of any of his games, He makes shit up as he goes along.



Okay, first of all, Miyamoto didn't even write nor direct majora's mask. Second of all, there is a difference between not caring about the plot of your games and giving a sense of whimsy. Not explaining everything in a universe is fine as long as the characters understand what is happening.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 14, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> Okay, first of all, Miyamoto didn't even write nor direct majora's mask. Second of all, there is a difference between not caring about the plot of your games and giving a sense of whimsy. Not explaining everything in a universe is fine as long as the characters understand what is happening.


Oh god, Change your font.

He never said "Majora's Mask" he's talking about the Zelda series as a whole.

Which Miyamoto, himself made.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 14, 2015)

Tomorrow it will likely be confirmed the release date of the New 3DS.
And when that happens I shall sell my Nintendo DS Lite and one of my Game Boy Advance SPs.

The age of the 3DS will soon be upon me.
And finally I'll get to try Xenoblade Chronicles out.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jan 14, 2015)

Battlechili1 said:


> And finally I'll get to try Xenoblade Chronicles out.



This is basically what I'm waiting for -- if the leaks are accurate, yeah, a 2/13/15 New 3DS launch date -- but if it doesn't come with anything exclusive to it yet, might as well hold onto my 3DS XL till then.

Though I also think you're saying you don't have a 3DS at all, which, by all means, good enough time to jump into it, then. I'm waiting for a "New 3DS Only" title like Xenoblade Chronicles, though -- so unless that launches the same date, hmm...


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 14, 2015)

Pretty sure Xeno won't arrive until June/July to be honnest. MonHun4 and Zelda will be occupying the bulk of February and then there will be S.T.E.A.M. and I guess it'll come out before Xeno X, but not too long before to get the Xeno brand flowing and not let the hype go down. Just my thoughts. Let's not lose our heads, though !


----------



## SirRob (Jan 14, 2015)

FIIIIREEEEEEEMMMBLLEEEEEEMMMMMM

I SAW THE PEGASUS kNIGHTS AND WAS LIKE OMMMMMGGGGGGGG


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 14, 2015)

dedfox


----------



## SirRob (Jan 14, 2015)

[yt]iP43wC-Lz5o[/yt]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 14, 2015)

Firm Wang: the 2nd stroke


----------



## SirRob (Jan 14, 2015)

One of the coolest things in that trailer is how the game transitions from the field to battle- it sort of like 'zooms in' rather than going to like a set environment. 
There was also a character who used a Japanese fan to cast magic.... I think I am in love.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 14, 2015)

Oh my bad, It's not Firm Wang: the 2nd stroke.

Instead, It's Firm Wang: the 2nd stroke with SMT pals.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 14, 2015)

This isn't FE x SMT, and I'm shocked that we got this announcement before anything for that game. I still think FE x SMT is being worked on... possibly.
I'm also shocked that we got this even though IS is working on Codename STEAM. I actually was talking about Fire Emblem with a friend last night and said something along the lines of, "Don't expect a new Fire Emblem anytime soon"


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 14, 2015)

SirRob said:


> This isn't FE x SMT, and I'm shocked that we got this announcement before anything for that game. I still think FE x SMT is being worked on... possibly.
> I'm also shocked that we got this even though IS is working on Codename STEAM. I actually was talking about Fire Emblem with a friend last night and said something along the lines of, "Don't expect a new Fire Emblem anytime soon"


----------



## SirRob (Jan 14, 2015)

How exactly does that make it SMT x FE


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 14, 2015)

SirRob said:


> How exactly does that make it SMT x FE


that's a SMT demon?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 14, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> that's a SMT demon?


Which one is it, Impact


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 14, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Which one is it, Impact


the rock demon on the left?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 14, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> the rock demon on the left?


I mean, which iconic SMT demon is that? You know, like Lucifer, Cerberus or Beelzebub?


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 14, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> Oh god, Change your font.


Allow me...


Crunchy_Bat said:


> Okay, first of all, Miyamoto didn't even write nor direct majora's mask. Second of all, there is a difference between not caring about the plot of your games and giving a sense of whimsy. Not explaining everything in a universe is fine as long as the characters understand what is happening.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 14, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I mean, which iconic SMT demon is that? You know, like Lucifer, Cerberus or Beelzebub?


SMT doesn't have a iconic demon.

The first part of the shows some FE mooks (because they were wearing red armor) fighting demons.


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 14, 2015)

Jack frost is their iconic demon


----------



## SirRob (Jan 14, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> SMT doesn't have a iconic demon.
> 
> The first part of the shows some FE mooks (because they were wearing red armor) fighting demons.


What I'm getting at is, if this was a crossover, we'd be seeing iconic characters and themes from both sides- and equally. The teaser for FE x SMT showed a bunch of characters from those series and gave them both equal presence. The trailer for this game, if it was FE x SMT, would be shocking, as there was an overwhelming amount of Fire Emblem-derived content in the trailer, and it looked like the game was running on Fire Emblem: Awakening's engine- including gameplay mechanics. There is no indication of any gameplay elements from SMT being used for this game, either. Unless I'm missing something?

A monster really isn't evidence that this is FE x SMT, especially because monsters have appeared in several FE games, including Fire Emblem: Awakening. The monster does resemble something you might see in Persona 3, I'll give you that. 

I think one of the things that really makes me believe that this isn't FE x SMT, is that SMT isn't mentioned at all in the entire Direct and that the game in Japan is called "Fire Emblem If". Also, it's on the 3DS and not the Wii U, like FE x SMT is supposed to be. 

But who knows, maybe you're right, and me and the people on GameFAQs and Fire Emblem fansites are wrong.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 14, 2015)

SirRob said:


> What I'm getting at is, if this was a crossover, we'd be seeing iconic characters and themes from both sides- and equally. The teaser for FE x SMT showed a bunch of characters from those series and gave them both equal presence. The trailer for this game, if it was FE x SMT, would be shocking, as there was an overwhelming amount of Fire Emblem-derived content in the trailer, and it looked like the game was running on Fire Emblem: Awakening's engine- including gameplay mechanics. There is no indication of any gameplay elements from SMT being used for this game, either. Unless I'm missing something?
> 
> A monster really isn't evidence that this is FE x SMT, especially because monsters have appeared in several FE games, including Fire Emblem: Awakening. The monster does resemble something you might see in Persona 3, I'll give you that.
> 
> ...


The Japanese subtitle of the new FE is "If".
The third SMT is "Shin Megami Tensei if..."


----------



## SirRob (Jan 14, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> The Japanese subtitle of the new FE is "If".
> The third SMT is "Shin Megami Tensei if..."


I can never tell if you're trolling or genuinely misguided. It always feels like a mix of both.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 15, 2015)

Last time I checked, the development of SMT X FE was pretty much on hold, as neither parties could reach an agreement gameplay-wise or tone-wise, which is fairly obvious, considering FE is pretty tame in its themes, while SMT will do anything it wants because it can. My guess is that Atlus wants the game to be mature, while the FE team is really not too hot on the idea. Then again, just a guess.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 20, 2015)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
Club Nintendo is being discontinued! [noparse][/noparse]

http://club2.nintendo.com/program-notice/


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 20, 2015)

At the very least we'll be getting Flipnote... right?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 20, 2015)

SirRob said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> Club Nintendo is being discontinued! [noparse][/noparse]
> 
> http://club2.nintendo.com/program-notice/



It can't be all that bad. Perhaps we'll get something even better in place of it.

I do hope the new 3DS XL has Flipnote and that it isn't taken down because of porn.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 20, 2015)

TransformerRobot said:


> Perhaps we'll get something even better in place of it.


That's what they say:


> In order to focus on planning for a new customer loyalty program for our fans, weâ€™ve decided to wind-down the Club Nintendo program. We are deeply thankful to our members for being a part of Club Nintendo for all of these years.
> 
> We will share details about our new program at a later date.



I need to register my SSBU and quick.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 20, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> At the very least we'll be getting Flipnote... right?


I guess it's nice that they're giving away something free, when they totally don't have to. And it's nice that they're gonna be offering everything in February. I just wish I took advantage of it more often, I lost out on a bunch of potential coins just out of laziness.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 20, 2015)

Been waiting anxiously for the next wave of Amiibos to come out.

So far I have Mario, Peach, Yoshi, Donkey Kong, Pikachu, Link, Zelda and Kirby. Just ordered Fox over eBay.


----------



## Misomie (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm going to have to buy a few more games to get to gold on tine. Doubt I can push it to Platnium.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 21, 2015)

Well it's not worth getting a game just for the sake of registering it to Club Nintendo!


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 21, 2015)

Last night I registered:  SSBU, ORAS (both), Persona Q and Hyrule Warriors.  I have a number more 3DS games I've yet to crack open but I could potentially register them too.  That makes me gold and halfway to Platinum.


----------



## Misomie (Jan 21, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Well it's not worth getting a game just for the sake of registering it to Club Nintendo!



There are a handful of games (and a 2ds) that I've been pushing back so it's not like I'm getting them solely for the points.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 2, 2015)

It's down for maintenance right now, but Club Nintendo updated with its final reward list. And it is insane.

http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/997614-nintendo-3ds/71141701

I wanna pick up Super Metroid, and if I do I can pick up another 200 coin game... but Earthbound and Dillon's Rolling Western: The Last Ranger (I got the original through CN) are both super tempting too. 

If you have lots of coins, they actually put up some full Wii U and 3DS titles, which is pretty mind blowing.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 2, 2015)

SirRob said:


> It's down for maintenance right now, but Club Nintendo updated with its final reward list. And it is insane.
> 
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/997614-nintendo-3ds/71141701
> 
> ...



I've put off registering anything with club Nintendo since I was lazy. Thank god for that.


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 2, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> The Japanese subtitle of the new FE is "If".
> The third SMT is "Shin Megami Tensei if..."


SMT if is what led to the Persona series.
Maybe Fire Emblem is getting ready to make a spinoff series?


SirRob said:


> I can never tell if you're trolling or genuinely misguided. It always feels like a mix of both.


He's not wrong.
And SMT x Fire Emblem being a thing makes this naming convention awfully suspicious.
But no, I don't believe that FE if and SMT x Fire Emblem are the same thing. They would've said as much.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 2, 2015)

I guess it's possible that somewhere down the line we'll get a Fire Emblem dating game. Sure.

But a name's just a name, especially considering that 'If' is such a common word. Nothing about the actual content shown off indicates anything relating to SMT or a spinoff.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 31, 2015)

Nintendo Direct tomorrow at 3pm Pacific

https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/582890134846197760


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 31, 2015)

Standard size N3DS announcement?
pls Nintendo


----------



## Pinky (Mar 31, 2015)

So a new one is on April Fools? This is why I have trust issues. Maybe they'll be like "Mewtwo is out right now" and everyone will check Club Nintendo to see a big APRIL FOOLS on the homepage.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 31, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Maybe they'll be like "Mewtwo is out right now" and everyone will check Club Nintendo to see a big APRIL FOOLS on the homepage.


They seem to be anticipating that.

Maybe they'll announce Pokemon Gen VII, or at least a sequel to XY?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 1, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> Maybe they'll announce Pokemon Gen VII, or at least a sequel to XY?


Ew, Fuck that noise.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 1, 2015)

Maybe they'll announce Mother 4

And bring Mother 3 to the US as well


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 1, 2015)

New Super Mario Bros. 3(DS)


----------



## SirRob (Apr 1, 2015)

Holy cow, the Club Nintendo elite status rewards just came out, and I just instantly grabbed Advance Wars


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 1, 2015)

Lucas is shit.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 1, 2015)

I am like drooling in 3 places right now

I am so hyped for all of the things

--

I was NOT expecting that trailer to be SMT x FE... Watching it again, seeing Tiki REALLY should've tipped me off, haw haw

What a crazy direction that game went, I'm really excited for it. It certainly looks more expansive than I was expecting!

I'm also super excited for Smash Bros and Mario Kart 8 of course, especially with all the surprise new content for those games. Also cautiously interested in Pokemon Rumble World since it's free. I wonder how much content will be available for people who don't spend money on it. 

The new Fire Emblem If trailer didn't really expand on anything that the first trailer didn't already imply, but it's nice to see more. I'm gonna analyze the heck out of it to see what new tidbits are lurking under the surface.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 2, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I was NOT expecting that trailer to be SMT x FE... Watching it again, seeing Tiki REALLY should've tipped me off, haw haw
> 
> What a crazy direction that game went, I'm really excited for it. It certainly looks more expansive than I was expecting!


i have really mixxed feelings about the smt x FE but i will have to wait more on it. like seeing the way it's being done really made me a bit sadish.


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 2, 2015)

SMT x FE looks really...weird. Where's the FE? Where's the SMT?
Bah.

Happy that Fatal Frame is coming to the US though.


----------



## Esper Husky (Apr 2, 2015)

Fire Emblem _i__f_ + SMTxFE ("Illusory Revelations #FE" or something?) = today didn't suck after all.

A separate Japanese trailer for Bravely Second: End Layer is just cock teasing with no western shore announcement, though...


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 3, 2015)

I've always liked the concept of Pokemon Rumble. The first was the best, multiplayer-wise. I hope the free game's more multiplayer-centric than just StreetPass.

Speaking of, I kind of want to get the new StreetPass games they announced, too. I really liked Flower Town and Monster Manor, and in Battleground Z you can actually walk manually, which is cool. I'll watch some gameplay before I spend $8, though. I could get the awesome Humble Bundle that just came out for that much and still feel like a good person


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 3, 2015)

It was really difficult to logon to Club Nintendo the other day. But I finally got my reward. My only choice I had was Crashmo since I only have a 3DS and 90% of the games where for Wii U. I will never have to login to Club Nintendo again. Thank Arceus!
The Nintendo Direct was rather disappointing....Pokemon Rumble world?! YAY! Another freemium pokemon game. In the future nintendo will ruin it's IP with DeNA and 'free-to-start' games. Yay for mobile gaming! Timers and energy bars complete me. Pokemon will be the first of Ninty's IPs to be totally destroyed. Pretty soon you will have to pay to evolve your starter. A dollar for a pokeball? Not a bad deal :V. Yay for mobile gaming! Thank you gaming sheep for being stupid enough to accept this crap.

Addon: Sorry for ranting. I'm just a little disappointed in Nintendo at the moment


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 6, 2015)

I don't think "only" being able to play five times in 30 minutes is unreasonable. I don't have the attention span/time to play Pokemon Shuffle longer than that.

As for Pokemon Rumble, I think F2P is the best possible business model for it as far as portable gaming goes. If my friends had to pay to even play it with me, they would be disinclined to do so. (On home consoles, it should be the standard $10-$15 purchase) I don't think Nintendo's being unreasonable with their business practices; they're harmless spin-offs, and unlike a lot of freemium games, Pokemon Shuffle/Rumble are actually fun without spending money.

Just my two gems on it.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 6, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> I don't think "only" being able to play five times in 30 minutes is unreasonable. I don't have the attention span/time to play Pokemon Shuffle longer than that.
> 
> As for Pokemon Rumble, I think F2P is the best possible business model for it as far as portable gaming goes. If my friends had to pay to even play it with me, they would be disinclined to do so. (On home consoles, it should be the standard $10-$15 purchase) I don't think Nintendo's being unreasonable with their business practices; they're harmless spin-offs, and unlike a lot of freemium games, Pokemon Shuffle/Rumble are actually fun without spending money.
> 
> Just my two gems on it.



The problem was in the past you simply payed for a game and then it was yours. No nickle and dimeing you, no energy barriers, no purchasing a game to realize you only got half the game and then having to buy the rest as DLC.
Are games now so worthless that we don't even put a price on them? If this pokemon freeimum thing goes off I guraenttee you that all 8th gen core Pokemon games will be released as freemium and you will have to pay up the nose for the 'good' pokemon.
 Imagine if on netflix every time you watched an tv show episode you would have to wait a day to for it's energy bar to replenish before you could watch the next one?


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm not stating that the way freemium works according to a lot of companies really sucks. I'm saying that in Nintendo's case, they're doing it properly. In Valve's case, they're doing it properly. I'm okay with Riot, because in League all you're paying for is a Halloween Dressup Simulator (I don't see a reason to change your name unless you're joining a competitive team, and even then it's a negligible price during sales). Companies like Treyarc, Zynga, and Ubisoft are abusing the concept, though, with DLC coming out on release, and in Zynga's case, games centering around microtransactions or promotion of the game.

Pokemon Shuffle offers no incentives for referring a friend, or sending a "help me unlock more levels" request to your friends. Gems are arguably just a way to cheat when you can't beat a level. They're not a necessary element. Bejeweled clones are always welcome in my book (being an unashamed fan of the original), and while Pokemon Shuffle stands out to me as one of the superior ones, I wouldn't lust for the game for hours on end. It's something I do when I'm bored, use a few of the hearts, then I play a real game. You're not seriously telling me that a game where I smash Pokemons' mutilated heads together and you can maybe cheat with in-game currency is going to pave the road for Pokemon "DLC"? Nintendo knows better, and their application of DLC has been fair. Classic Mario Golf 64 courses for MG: World Tour, non-Mario courses and characters in Mario Kart 8 (plus the free 200CC update), Mewtwo in Smash Bros. (which was promoted as a free incentive for owners of both versions anyways-- being able to buy him instead for $5 is a kindness on their part), the sports in Wii Sports Club (which altogether add up to less than retail price of the packaged game) are all reasonable.

Really, have some confidence in Nintendo, as far as how they treat their customers. Let's not forget that they've bundled games with their consoles since the NES. They've been trying to keep on peoples' good sides for a while now.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 6, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Imagine if on netflix every time you watched an tv show episode you would have to wait a day to for it's energy bar to replenish before you could watch the next one?


Still a lot faster than traditional TV schedules where you have to wait 7 days before ... you know ... the next episode airs....


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 6, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> I'm not stating that the way freemium works according to a lot of companies really sucks. I'm saying that in Nintendo's case, they're doing it properly. In Valve's case, they're doing it properly. I'm okay with Riot, because in League all you're paying for is a Halloween Dressup Simulator (I don't see a reason to change your name unless you're joining a competitive team, and even then it's a negligible price during sales). Companies like Treyarc, Zynga, and Ubisoft are abusing the concept, though, with DLC coming out on release, and in Zynga's case, games centering around microtransactions or promotion of the game.
> 
> Pokemon Shuffle offers no incentives for referring a friend, or sending a "help me unlock more levels" request to your friends. Gems are arguably just a way to cheat when you can't beat a level. They're not a necessary element. Bejeweled sims are always welcome in my book (being an unashamed fan of the original), and Pokemon Shuffle stands out to me as one of the superior ones, I wouldn't lust for the game for hours on end. It's something I do when I'm bored, use a few of the hearts, then I play a real game. You're not seriously telling me that a game where I smash Pokemons' mutilated heads together and you can maybe cheat with in-game currency is going to pave the road for Pokemon "DLC"? Nintendo knows better, and their application of DLC has been fair. Classic Mario Golf 64 courses for MG: World Tour, non-Mario courses and characters in Mario Kart 8 (plus the free 200CC update), Mewtwo in Smash Bros. (which was promoted as a free incentive for owners of both versions anyways-- being able to buy him instead for $5 is a kindness on their part), the sports in Wii Sports Club (which altogether add up to less than retail price of the packaged game) are all reasonable.
> 
> Really, have some confidence in Nintendo, as far as how they treat their customers. Let's not forget that they've bundled games with their consoles since the NES. They've been trying to keep on peoples' good sides for a while now.



I agree with how nintendo does it's DLC. It's been fairly priced and purely optional. I'm just worried about it because their investors are pushing for such freemium games, that most likey why they caved in and announced to make mobile games in the future. Im not a fan of Shuffle. It's basically Troezi with IAPs. If I want to play a similar game I would just play Troezi

I haven't given up on Nintendo yet. To be fair I will try out Pokemon Rumble World when it is released and see how fair the IAPs is. The only premium mobile game that I've seen done right so far is Crossy Road.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 6, 2015)

To me Pokemon Rumble World sounds like it'd be a little more stingy with its free content than Pokemon Shuffle, but I could be wrong. One thing to note is that Pokemon has always been sort of a money grubbing series. This isn't a new thing. I mean, Pokemon Green Red Blue AND Yellow? Sure you can buy just one version, but _you know you're gonna get all of them_

Pokemon Rumble U also had NFC figures to go along with it, so cheap pay walls aren't new even in that sub-series.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 6, 2015)

SirRob said:


> To me Pokemon Rumble World sounds like it'd be a little more stingy with its free content than Pokemon Shuffle, but I could be wrong. One thing to note is that Pokemon has always been sort of a money grubbing series. This isn't a new thing. I mean, Pokemon Green Red Blue AND Yellow? Sure you can buy just one version, but _you know you're gonna get all of them_
> 
> Pokemon Rumble U also had NFC figures to go along with it, so cheap pay walls aren't new even in that sub-series.



Like I said, the original Pokemon Rumble was the best. It had simple, accessible multiplayer gameplay. It was good for a night with your pals when orgies were off the table.

As for the different versions, I always saw that as a reason to interact with your school chums. That's how it was advertised.

[video=youtube;wEhmiknRjt4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEhmiknRjt4[/video]
(Yes, that is actually Drake Bell)

It encouraged a multiplayer experience, and that's exactly what making the new Pokemon Rumble a free-to-play game will do.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 6, 2015)

SirRob said:


> To me Pokemon Rumble World sounds like it'd be a little more stingy with its free content than Pokemon Shuffle, but I could be wrong. One thing to note is that Pokemon has always been sort of a money grubbing series. This isn't a new thing. I mean, Pokemon Green Red Blue AND Yellow? Sure you can buy just one version, but _you know you're gonna get all of them_
> 
> Pokemon Rumble U also had NFC figures to go along with it, so cheap pay walls aren't new even in that sub-series.



Yep, Nintendo milks the Pokemon cash cow for all its worth. It also has some of the worse spin off games ever. Only the core games are decent, but they where getting stale before X/Y was released. For a game about evolving creatures, the game itself didn't evolve much after ruby. X/Y actually brought something new to the table and restored my interest in it.
As for the first gen, There was also a green version exclusive to japan. the yellow version was a modified version of red/blue that was made to resemble the anime (that Arceus awful anime). I never bought more then one version of the same gen. That would be like buying the same game twice. I never had the compulsion to 'catch them all'.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 6, 2015)

Gen 4 completely changed the game through its online functions, which as a result popularized the competitive aspect of the games. The gameplay was largely the same, but battling and trading with players worldwide gave people an incentive to explore the deeper mechanics. 

Gamefreak doesn't develop the spin off games, and not as many resources go into them so it's understandable that the quality of those games are lower. But there needs to be padding between generations to hold people's attention.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 6, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Gen 4 completely changed the game through its online functions, which as a result popularized the competitive aspect of the games. The gameplay was largely the same, but battling and trading with players worldwide gave people an incentive to explore the deeper mechanics.
> 
> Gamefreak doesn't develop the spin off games, and not as many resources go into them so it's understandable that the quality of those games are lower. But there needs to be padding between generations to hold people's attention.



That is true about gen 4. I forgot about that since I didn't do online stuff back then. I know that Game freak dosen't make the spin offs, granted that is probably why the spin offs are a lower quality.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 10, 2015)

http://xenobladex.jp/index.html

[video=youtube;kQ39fImCKz8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQ39fImCKz8&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Twylyght (Apr 13, 2015)

[video=youtube;X7fl2xDedO8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7fl2xDedO8&amp;index=1&amp;list=LLxkISE3Zm7TkCBXt  jEaED6g[/video]

This looks interesting.  I kinda like the new setting.  Don't know if it'll get released outside of Japan *pouts*.  I think Capcom gets off on watching fans beg for this series lol


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 13, 2015)

Twylyght said:


> This looks interesting.  I kinda like the new setting.  Don't know if it'll get released outside of Japan *pouts*.  I think Capcom gets off on watching fans beg for this series lol


You're forgetting the fact that series when to shit after Trials and Tribulations was made.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 24, 2015)

http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct/04-24-2015/

very soon


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 24, 2015)

http://www.twitch.tv/nintendo


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 24, 2015)

[video=youtube;yqY2zCo-0mQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqY2zCo-0mQ[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Apr 30, 2015)

The Amiibo Tap thing is out now. It's a free download for the Wii U where you can scan your Amiibo in and have it unlock an NES/SNES game demo. I was sort of looking forward to this because it's sort of neat having a game tied to your Amiibo, sort of makes it feel more unique(sort of).

My Fox Amiibo unlocked Legend of Zelda NES.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 30, 2015)

SirRob said:


> The Amiibo Tap thing is out now. It's a free download for the Wii U where you can scan your Amiibo in and have it unlock an NES/SNES game demo. I was sort of looking forward to this because it's sort of neat having a game tied to your Amiibo, sort of makes it feel more unique(sort of).
> 
> My Fox Amiibo unlocked Legend of Zelda NES.



I'm gonna see what my Villager, Mario and Bowser unlock

Then I'll buy another because this gives me an excuse to do so


----------



## SirRob (May 26, 2015)

[yt]IFPgRob9Xfc[/yt]

I... I want it... I want it all... I want everything...


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 31, 2015)

[video=youtube;gDDwZ7A4QIk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=2196&amp;v=gDDwZ7A4QIk[/video]

Ohhhhhhh shit.

Dragon Quest 8 for the 3DS.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 2, 2015)

20-minute Nintendo Direct Mini as of yesterday!

[video=youtube;-5kXsTAUEHw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5kXsTAUEHw[/video]

- Chibi-Robo for 3DS (bundled with a Chibi-Robo Amiibo figure)
- Dr. Mario Miracle Cure
- Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon (English trailer)
- Mario & Sonic 2016 Olympic Games (featuring futbal and golf events)
- Art Academy: Home Studio
- Project Treasure
- LBX
- *Bravely Second: End Layer*


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 7, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> 20-minute Nintendo Direct Mini as of yesterday!
> 
> [video=youtube;-5kXsTAUEHw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5kXsTAUEHw[/video]
> 
> ...



It was nice to see a new Chibi-Robo announced.

I'm still waiting anxiously to hear more about the new Star Fox.


----------



## Ratical (Jun 7, 2015)

TransformerRobot said:


> I'm still waiting anxiously to hear more about the new Star Fox.



Ditto. Since this is the first in-house SF game since Star Fox 64, some people (mainly furries but I'm sure others as well) are concerned whether Krystal will be in this or not, since she debuted after Nintendo handed the series off to other devs. I don't think they'll go so far as to the retcon everything from Adventures to Command, though, especially since Krys makes a cameo in Smash and it'd be awkward not to have her at this point.

I'm just glad the series is still alive, and that the Big N is taking a bigger interest in it.

Also, Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon is everything Gate to Infinity should have been. All 'mons are available instead of only a selection, and we actually have a decent selection of starters. Bring it! XD


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 7, 2015)

Oh, and I wish they'd do another F-Zero after all these years. They're even reviving Chibi-Robo, so why not a new F-Zero?


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 7, 2015)

TransformerRobot said:


> Oh, and I wish they'd do another F-Zero after all these years. They're even reviving Chibi-Robo, so why not a new F-Zero?



That, along with info on the new Star Fox, is probably being saved for an E3 reveal.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 7, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> That, along with info on the new Star Fox, is probably being saved for an E3 reveal.



Guess I'm not as patient as I should be.

Even still, I can't help but running around mentally wondering what the NX will be like.

I hope they don't release the NX too soon, or it would end up with a crappy launch like the Wii U had. Plus, the Wii U finally has a game that's sold almost 5 million units (Mario Kart 8), so we should at least get another 3 years out of it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 8, 2015)

http://tane.us/nintendo/


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2015)

Really glad that I decided to purchase Alpha Sapphire instead of Hyrule Warriors.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 14, 2015)

Today's E3 schedule

Smash DLC @ 7:40 a.m. PT / 10:40 a.m. ET.

Nintendo World Amurican Autism Championships 2: Electric Boogaloo @ 2:35 p.m. PT / 5:35 p.m. ET

Bethesda @ 6:30 p.m. PT / 9:30 p.m. ET.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 14, 2015)

Just saw the video.  Let's see ...  Ryu and Roy confirmed for the roster, more information on Lucas too.  Ryu features different strengths of his standard attacks depending on how long you press the A button, and you can input his special moves either as B specials or using his original Street Fighter commands.  His Final Smash comes in short/long range variations too.

Lots of Mii Fighter costumes available.  I definitely need to pick up the Zero one, myself....


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 14, 2015)

http://e3.nintendo.com/

The autism showdown starts in a few hours.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 14, 2015)

TransformerRobot said:


> I'm still waiting anxiously to hear more about the new Star Fox.


I have often wondered what it would be like if Star Fox was reimagined as a 2D bullet hell shooter....


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 15, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> http://e3.nintendo.com/
> 
> The autism showdown starts in a few hours.



What made it autistic?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 15, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> What made it autistic?


Arin


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 15, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> Arin



Arin's just Arin

If anything, Ross would probably b

you know, not gonna go there


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 15, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> Arin's just Arin


[video=youtube;o4FXqwNyMhU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4FXqwNyMhU[/video]


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 15, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> [video=youtube;o4FXqwNyMhU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4FXqwNyMhU[/video]



That's nothing

Watch the Wind Waker playthrough

He names Link _Buttlet_


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 16, 2015)

http://www.twitch.tv/SquareEnixPresents


----------



## Pinky (Jun 16, 2015)

MIYAMOTO IS A CONFIRMED FURRY.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 16, 2015)

Pinky said:


> MIYAMOTO IS A CONFIRMED FURRY.


----------



## Ratical (Jun 16, 2015)

Pinky said:


> MIYAMOTO IS A CONFIRMED FURRY.



Should've seen the signs. Creating Star Fox, always putting Mario in those animal outfits...

[video=youtube;m8ZYHvpY3P4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8ZYHvpY3P4[/video]

Welcome back, Fox! Didn't show who was in the other three Arwings, though.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 16, 2015)

KH3 time


----------



## Ratical (Jun 16, 2015)

Bonus gameplay footage of Star Fox (starts at about 1:09:00):
http://www.ign.com/videos/2015/06/16/ign-live-presents-bonus-nintendo-digital-event

Looks like it's the original four in the SF Squad this time. Very much looks like a SF64 remake; mostly same dialogue at the start; even if Miyamoto claims otherwise. I think it looks pretty neat, though.

The transforming ships remind me of Star Fox 2, so this is almost like a mix of that and the N64 one, but with missions that resemble Assault. Star Fox gumbo.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 16, 2015)

Ratical said:


> The transforming ships remind me of Star Fox 2, so this is almost like a mix of that and the N64 one, but with missions that resemble Assault. Star Fox gumbo.








Uhhhh


----------



## Ratical (Jun 16, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> Uhhhh



It can be two things! Macross just happened to come out first... and I guess technically Star Fox 2 didn't come out at all. But it's still a thing that happened.

Finally those chicken walkers have become canon.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 16, 2015)

Ratical said:


> It can be two things! Macross just happened to come out first... and I guess technically Star Fox 2 didn't come out at all. But it's still a thing that happened.
> 
> Finally those chicken walkers have become canon.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 16, 2015)

Pinky said:


> MIYAMOTO IS A CONFIRMED FURRY.



"The series's anthropomorphic animals stem from Miyamoto's lack of interest in franchises with traditional humans and realistic sci-fi stories...."
- DidYouKnowGaming on Star Fox, part 2 (and for the love of copy editors do NOT enable the automatic text captioning if you watch the video, it gets everything including the title 'Star Fox' wrong three ways from Friday.  Or just switch it on and double over laughing.)


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 16, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> "The series's anthropomorphic animals stem from Miyamoto's lack of interest in franchises with traditional humans and realistic sci-fi stories...."
> - DidYouKnowGaming on Star Fox, part 2 (and for the love of copy editors do not enable the automatic text captioning if you watch the video)



Well, it worked. Using anthropomorphic animals instead of regular humans did make it more interesting and stand out more.

I'm glad he's fixing Star Fox, now if only he could fix everything wrong with Nintendo's E3 2015 lineup (An Animal Crossing board game, seriously?).


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 17, 2015)

The main problem wasn't the reveals themselves more than the way they were presented to us. Metroid looks like fun, but the reveal fell flat on its face (also because those weren't the Metroids we were looking for). The rhythm was waaaay too off to make us care and the presentation waaay too long to be effective.

Triforce Heroes looks absolutely awesome, and so is Happy Home Designer. And considering they are currently knees deep into developping their mobile division and the NX stuff, no wonder they had too few things to show off.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 17, 2015)

RedLeFrench said:


> The main problem wasn't the reveals themselves more than the way they were presented to us. Metroid looks like fun, but the reveal fell flat on its face (also because those weren't the Metroids we were looking for). The rhythm was waaaay too off to make us care and the presentation waaay too long to be effective.


Japan doesn't care about Metroid.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 17, 2015)

You know how Nintendo announced Metroid Prime: Federation Force? And how everyone hated it?

Well, now there's this: https://www.change.org/p/nintendo-petition-for-cancelation-of-metroid-prime-federation-force

Nintendo, when something like this is happening over one of your games, then you really have messed up this time.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 17, 2015)

TransformerRobot said:


> You know how Nintendo announced Metroid Prime: Federation Force? And how everyone hated it?
> 
> Well, now there's this: https://www.change.org/p/nintendo-petition-for-cancelation-of-metroid-prime-federation-force
> 
> Nintendo, when something like this is happening over one of your games, then you really have messed up this time.





Imperial Impact said:


> Japan doesn't care about Metroid.


.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 17, 2015)

The title alone had me thinking it would be kind of like Metroid Prime Hunters in that it'd be more multiplayer-centric (or at least -friendly) than we normally expect of a Metroid title.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 17, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> The title alone had me thinking it would be kind of like Metroid Prime Hunters in that it'd be more multiplayer-centric (or at least -friendly) than we normally expect of a Metroid title.



But in the end it hardly looked like a Metroid Prime title. Should've kept it as it's own game.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 17, 2015)

Ratical said:


> Finally those chicken walkers have become canon.


I notice that the Landmaster can transform too -- they finally gave it a proper flight system.

The footage shown for SF0 has me a little worried, though -- if you use the gyro for turret aiming, how do you move your vehicle?  It's easy to just presume analog stick, but with the design choice of using the gamepad for a first-person cockpit view, I dunno yet.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 17, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> I notice that the Landmaster can transform too -- they finally gave it a proper flight system.
> 
> The footage shown for SF0 has me a little worried, though -- if you use the gyro for turret aiming, how do you move your vehicle?  It's easy to just presume analog stick, but with the design choice of using the gamepad for a first-person cockpit view, I dunno yet.


[/QUOTE]

They said you use the left stick to move, gyro controls to aim, and do special moves with the right stick.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2015)

https://club.nintendo.com/

That picture is the most depressing thing I've ever seen in my life


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 1, 2015)

SirRob said:


> https://club.nintendo.com/
> 
> That picture is the most depressing thing I've ever seen in my life



For me it's not as depressing as seeing this was.

I wonder if Nintendo's next biggest game will be dedicated to his memory, unless one already has been.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2015)

I mean okay, maybe it's not as sad as someone dying


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 2, 2015)

Well, Satoru Iwata has admitted that Nintendo must do better with third parties, but he hasn't really said any new info on what the NX will be like.

There's a rumour going around that it'll be released in July of next year, which would be a terrible idea. The Holiday season of 2017 would work better because of the increased demand, and Nintendo wouldn't want to piss off Wii U owners by cutting the Wii U short.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 3, 2015)

[yt]7zFU6GYDMI8[/yt]

Omfg, first Club Nintendo and now this, I can't take this much sadness


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 3, 2015)

And now there's a rumour going around that the NX is coming in next June.

I'm gonna call baloney on that, because even though Nintendo has done really stupid decisions with it's games and hardware, they're highly unlikely to pull a Sega CD/32X/Saturn.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 12, 2015)

So like. I just heard.

Satoru iwata just died last Saturday.  Sad news for Nintendo.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 19, 2015)

It's a little while since Iwata passed away. I wonder who will take his place. I hope it's somebody who can steer Nintendo in the right direction.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 25, 2015)

[yt]UMCxTwyeA_8[/yt]

The sound direction of this game... there are no words.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 25, 2015)

SirRob said:


> [yt]UMCxTwyeA_8[/yt]
> 
> The sound direction of this game... there are no words.



Is it being narrated by Inklings?

Also, I came across this thing, and all I can say is "Wait, what?".

And another note, they're pulling the plug on Nintendo TVii on August 11, which isn't really a bad thing since nobody used it.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 26, 2015)

TransformerRobot said:


> It's a little while since Iwata passed away. I wonder who will take his place. I hope it's somebody who can steer Nintendo in the right direction.



Yeah, I don't think Reggie's body is ready for that.  But what do we fans know, this is a corporate structure we're talking about and certainly Iwata's peers have more grounds to pick a new leader than we do.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 26, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> Yeah, I don't think Reggie's body is ready for that.  But what do we fans know, this is a corporate structure we're talking about and certainly Iwata's peers have more grounds to pick a new leader than we do.



I just hope he's somebody who can bring in the NX the right way, and get Nintendo it's third-party support back.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 26, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> Yeah, I don't think Reggie's body is ready for that.



Very unlikely. If not impossible. Nintendo is a Japanese company, and a "gaijin" getting to run it from the very top would hurt their pride a lot.

I really see Genyo Takeda becoming president, for he has the experience... Buuut his age is quite a problem. Miyamoto is also unlikely, because he is more of a creative than a business type of guy, sooo... Only time will tell, I guess.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 28, 2015)

Does anyone here think the NX is gonna implement augmented and/or virtual reality? VR and AR are making a pretty big impact, and even Microsoft and Sony are already jumping on the bandwagon.

I know Nintendo likes doing it's own thing, but I feel it needs to implement AR/VR support for the NX, unless something goes sour for the AR/VR craze.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 1, 2016)

Guess what?








Spoiler



- Pokemon Sun/Moon coverage
- Super Mario Maker *3DS!*
- Mario Party: Star Rush
- Animal Crossing: New Leaf (amiibo update)
- Streetpass Mii Plaza update (five new games!)
- Tank Troopers
- Picross 3D: Round 2
- Hyrule Warriors Legends (new DLC)
- Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
- Dragon Quests 7 and 8 (3DS)
- Yo-kai Watch 2
- Disney's Magical World 2
- Sonic Boom: Fire and Ice
- Shin Megami Tensei 4: Apocalypse
- Yoshi's Woolly World 3DS
- Ever Oasis
- Mariosports: Superstars
- Pikmin 3DS


----------



## Xing Tian (Sep 4, 2016)

Anyone got Pokemon y here? I need you guys help DX


----------

